# End of Days (PF/3.5 IC Thread) - Part 1



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2013)

*New thread recap:* (Sod off Tazbot!)

Most of the party gathered in the small town of Etiawhtaes gathered by the rumors that the powerful mage Malcabeth was looking for adventurers to assist him in investigating the mysterious disappearance of mages.

In a cave nearby they found a man named Zakur, an apprentace of Malcabeth, who told them of a mysterious device known as the Well of Souls that could be used to amplify the power of magics used to contact those who have passed into the beyond.  However the artifact was currently broken and the heroes were needed to fix the well or failing that retrieve water manually from the chamber below.

The party was able to fix the well however they were subjected to strange visions of past lives at the same time, lives that apparently intersected at some point in the past.

After returning to Zakur the party was told that apparently their experience was of significance and Zakur wants to send them to the Realm of Dreams where Malcabeth hopefully awaits.

After a quick pitstop in town to sell loot, buy some new equipment, rescue some fairies, detonate a massive explosion across the town, break out of prison, incite a riot, and escape from the ensuing chaos the party makes ready for camp before they begin their unusual adventure in the morning.

Old thread for reference *Here*


----------



## kluang (Jun 14, 2013)

Zozaria listen to the conversation with his eyes close and soon he drifted to sleep


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 14, 2013)

Hayao patiently listens to the going ons of each of the members of the party as his ears flicker slightly now and again.  He whets a score of arrows, brushes Shōgo's main, and solemnly takes in one of his rations, something clearly on his mind one way or another.  For a small second in the midst of the evening on two separate occasions, he'd glance at Drell or Beatrix, then make a few preparations for a spell before meditation and finally sleeping.

"The Great Mage Maclabeth." he'd murmur before his eyes become cataracted and dominated by a cloudy, milky white condition.  For the next few moments he'd appear to remain in a sort of trance, entirely elsewhere in mind.

"I will make this quick.  There is a group of us here, who have been advised by Zakur to meet with you in the Realm of Dreams.  I'm not sensitive to the nature of this place, but should you need to contact or signal us, please do so by holding up three fingers on either hand, or referencing something with trappings of the moon.  We will be departing within perhaps a dozen more hours at most, though I believe time is of little consequence where you currently reside.  Be safe, and farewell.  If you possess the ability to return communication, please do so.  My name is Hayao Blizzard-Born, vassal of the Toyatomi Clan, and knight of the Order of Tajiya.  May our paths cross soon."  

As his message reaches its end, he blinks and reopens his eyes, their former quality returning.  He murmurs a prayer to the Shimmering One, meditates on the nature of honor for exactly a quarter of an hour, and then drifts off to sleep, provided no one notices and inquires about his short message.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2013)

Tassara says good night to every body before going to pray, offers a silver coin to The Coddler and then to sleep besides Kathy. 


((ready to move on))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 15, 2013)

Duncan, paranoid about going into the realm of dreams tries to copy Tassara prayers, also gives a silver coin to The Coddler and goes to sleep.

(also ready)


----------



## Kuno (Jun 15, 2013)

"Come on Brox..."  Kaylee keeps the cage with her hawk close and curls up next to Brox to get some much need sleep.

((Ready too))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 15, 2013)

The night passes uneventfully.  In the while the group is rising and going about their regular routines a pair of humans cautiously approach the campsite and the cave.  A tall, blond haired human and a dark haired woman.  A fox trots beside the woman across the rocky earth.


*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 




Your monastery suggested that you look up a legendary monk named Zakur who they had heard was active at a shrine near Etiawhtaes as a starting point for your journey of self discovery.  You headed there as as good a place to start as any.





*Spoiler*: _Ricket_ 




Rumors had reached you that the great mage Malcabeth was using an artifact known as the well of souls to reach those that have passed beyond the plane.  And while the request for adventurers is no longer being announced the rumors couldn't give a satisfactory answer as to what happened to the man.  You headed to Etiawhtaes to investigate and see how you could help.





*Spoiler*: _Yuki and Ricket_ 




You both took escort with the same merchant caravan headed to the town, the trip to Etiawhtaes was uneventful however what you found was very different.  The town was in shambles as if some sort of explosion rocked the city and the people then spent the night burning parts of it to the ground.  Impromptu fortifications are built from furniture and debris in the streets and the whole town gives a strange vibe.

For a while no one was seen almost as if the town had been abandoned however eventually the caravan caught a man darting through the street and managed to convince him to fill them in.  You didn't get much of a story but apparently some sort of rioting or uprising was going on, the fighting had mostly died down but people were still on edge.

The merchants left immediately upon hearing this news however the man was able to give the two of you rough directions to the location where Zakur was looking for adventurers a few days past.

You traveled through the mountains until you came upon a group camping near where you think is the right location.


----------



## Muk (Jun 15, 2013)

"Good morning!" Ricket shouts. "Is the mage Malcabeth amongst you?!" He's asking the camping people. "I would ask a word with him."

Ricket rides his horse and mule closer to the camp before dismounting. He leaves his weapons and shield on his armor as he approaches the camping group.

"I hope I did not disturb you too much in your sleep, but the sun is up and we finally managed to find this cave after a long exhausting search."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2013)

Tassara wakes up and stretches in slowly. Kathy does the same. 



She looks at the man and the woman and greets them. "Ah good morning indeed... "

"Well, actually Malcabeth is not here. We are on our way to find him. My name is Sister Tassara of the Church of the Silver Mist. May I ask your name?" she asks the newcomers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 15, 2013)

((Just realized I neglected to post experience totals, oops))


Player    Character    Total Exp    New Exp
Unlosing Ranger    Ulysesn Rens'hk    5484/6000    5484
Vergil    Duncan McAlistar    4784/6000    4784
Soulnova    Sister Tassara    5329/6000    5329
Nicodemus    Drell D'Harron    4698/6000    4698
Kuno    Kaylee    4950/6000    4950
Cardboard Tube Knight    Beatrix Stormstrike    3429/6000    3429
kluang    Zozaria Zanarkand    3495/6000    3495
Crossbow    Troyce DePrivo    4450/6000    4450
Hidden Nin    Hayao Blizzard-born    1885/3300    1885
Law    Kiyro Everett    1300/3300    0
Akatora    Valdun    1300/3300    1300

(("Total Experience" includes the newly gained experience))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Good morning!" Ricket shouts. "Is the mage Malcabeth amongst you?!" He's asking the camping people. "I would ask a word with him."
> 
> Ricket rides his horse and mule closer to the camp before dismounting. He leaves his weapons and shield on his armor as he approaches the camping group.
> 
> "I hope I did not disturb you too much in your sleep, but the sun is up and we finally managed to find this cave after a long exhausting search."



"Good morning whoever you are..."
Ulysesn stretches getting the kinks out and looks around for Makena ignoring the newly arrived couple.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 15, 2013)

Makena is getting up with the others and helping to make breakfast from whatever's available.


----------



## Muk (Jun 15, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara wakes up and stretches in slowly. Kathy does the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Good morning, I am Ricket. I used to follow the Silver Mist, not anymore. What do you mean Malcabeth is not here? I heard he used his magics here, or that he summoned adventurers here.

How can he not be here if he summoned people like you and used his magics.?"

Seeing Makena scramble for rations Ricket goes to his mule to find some more rations. "Maybe it is not much but I have some more rations," Ricket offers a few rations for Makena to prepare.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makena is getting up with the others and helping to make breakfast from whatever's available.



Ulysesn takes 5 eleven rations and give them to Makena
"So have you thought about what I said last night?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 15, 2013)

Makena accepts the rations from them both graciously.  She smiles hesitantly at Ulysesn, "I suppose, I don't know what else there will be to do while you're all gone.  It can't hurt to know something about how to defend myself, right?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking towards the cleric Yuki responds, “I am Yuki, a Monk for the Order of The Circle.”  the raven haired woman bows deeply, then shifts an arm towards the red fox beside her, “This is my companion Aries.  I am looking for the legendary monk, Zakur.  I suppose it would be too far of a stretch to ask if you knew anything of his whereabouts.”  Yuki smiles.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makena accepts the rations from them both graciously.  She smiles hesitantly at Ulysesn, "I suppose, I don't know what else there will be to do while you're all gone.  It can't hurt to know something about how to defend myself, right?"



"It certainly doesn't. Plus if you decide to pursue being a barmaid you can always punch out a rowdy customer."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 15, 2013)

She looks at Ulysesn aghast, "hit a customer?  No no sir!  That would not do!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> She looks at Ulysesn aghast, "hit a customer?  No no sir!  That would not do!"


Ulysesn laughs
"I was just kidding, but really you need to know how to defend yourself these days."


----------



## Muk (Jun 15, 2013)

"By the way, I am not sure if you are local to this area, but do you know what happened down below in town? When we arrived it looked like someone or something set off an explosion. They burned down almost half the town with it, and then the merchants told me there was a riot in the streets," Ricket seems concerned about the city. "Me and my lady companion arrived too late to see what caused it, only that a lot of destruction and blood was in the streets."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2013)

Troyce looks up from his bedroll at the conversation and briefly considers chiming in with a hearty "it was entirely the ranger's fault and he deserves to be flogged for it", but decides it wouldn't be worth the breath and lies back down.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

Muk said:


> "By the way, I am not sure if you are local to this area, but do you know what happened down below in town? When we arrived it looked like someone or something set off an explosion. They burned down almost half the town with it, and then the merchants told me there was a riot in the streets," Ricket seems concerned about the city. "Me and my lady companion arrived too late to see what caused it, only that a lot of destruction and blood was in the streets."


Ulysesn glaces at Makena
"It was some kind of conflict between the mayor and some of the townspeople regarding their treatment supposedly, the explosion was caused by something in a gnome's tent then things just went downhill from there. We are protecting this girl who lived in town per the request of someone at the moment until things die down some."
Ulysesn proceeds to eat


----------



## Vergil (Jun 15, 2013)

"Lots of things happened and we were caught up in the middle of it, Ricket. A companion of ours died - bit of a sore subject." Duncan says still sitting in bed and looking over, "Name's Duncan, nice te meet ye. Oh an this is me bird Professor Pericles." The owl looks at them with an icy and condescending glare. "Don't mind him, he's a bit....yeah..."

Duncan points to each of the party members and tells them their names. 

"And a monk aye? Never met one of those before - I always thought they couldn't talk. Don't make any sense te me. What was the point in not talkin, I mean I couldn't imagine not talkin. And Zakur is a legendary Monk? Like how legendary? I think he's around here somplace."

"Aye anyways turns out macalbeth is in the realm of dreams and we're headin there just in a bit. I'm sure that won't be completely like bein on those strange mushrooms I once found in an elven forest. Anyhoo - why are ye after Macalbeth and what brings ye here?"

"Kaylee, ye mind helpin me chat te this bird so it'll be easier for me te prepare me witch spells?"

"Oh an Zakur, I'm preparin my spells for the day - you have any recommendations?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 15, 2013)

Zozaria opens his eyes from his sleep and stands up. Suddenly the ground under him shakes and a black blade emerges, a bastard sword black blade. Zozaria holds the weapon and he lifts it easily.

"So you're my new master. I am your blade, they call me Xnar."

He examine his new weapon. His sword just spoke.

"Nice."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2013)

Tassara is a little bit taken back by the Paladin's reference about the Silver Mist church.

"Oh. Were you part of the church or a follower? Did something happen?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 15, 2013)

((When you guys have had sufficient introductions let me know and we can move everything inside to talk with Zakur))



Vergil said:


> "Oh an Zakur, I'm preparin my spells for the day - you have any recommendations?"


((Zakur's inside, if you want to go in and ask him you can but he'll just give you a line about how there's no way to know what to expect))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

Ulysesn finishes eating
"I'm going on in ahead, talk to those two for a bit I have something I have to talk over."
Ulysesn enters the room where Zakur is
"Ah I thought you would be here, about Makena. I was thinking you could train her while we are gone; I know it's rather spontaneous of me to do that, but we have no idea how long we will be gone and she needs to know how to defend herself."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah I thought you would be here, about Makena. I was thinking you could train her while we are gone; I know it's rather spontaneous of me to do that, but we have no idea how long we will be gone and she needs to know how to defend herself."



The monk is, as always, in meditation when Ulysesn arrives.  He rises slowly then addresses Ulysesn, "If that is her wish I can work with her.  The path that I teach is a long one though, and not one that everyone is suited to walk, do not expect miracles."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The monk is, as always, in meditation when Ulysesn arrives.  He rises slowly then addresses Ulysesn, "If that is her wish I can work with her.  The path that I teach is a long one though, and not one that everyone is suited to walk, do not expect miracles."



"She might be willing as far I can tell.
 Now, two travelers have just arrived looking for Malcabeth and you, Zakur. 
Calling you a legendary monk, of course we didn't give them any real details about what happened in town, but... they are here to see you; before that I want to know why they called you a legendary monk."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "She might be willing as far I can tell.
> Now, two travelers have just arrived looking for Malcabeth and you, Zakur.
> Calling you a legendary monk, of course we didn't give them any real details about what happened in town, but... they are here to see you; before that I want to know why they called you a legendary monk."



Zakur tips his head humbly, "I have been blessed to be known by many titles in my life.  If they wish to meet me they can come in, I will attend to them if I am able to.  Please ask the others to enter when they are ready as well, it is well past time that we go on."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2013)

Tassara will finish her morning prayers and go back inside with Zakur.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2013)

Ulysesn exit's to tell the rest of the group to come in and passes Tassara on the way.


soulnova said:


> Tassara will finish her morning prayers and go back inside with Zakur.


"Yo."
Ulysesn salutes as he goes by. 
He then arrives outside.
"Zakur wants all of you to get ready and go inside.
That includes you two newcomers and you as well Makena."
Ulysesn walks over to Kaylee's kart where he put his stuff before the explosion and starts obtaining items.
Compass 10 gp
Heatstone(x2) 40 gp
Air bladder 1 sp
3 dark flares 3 gp
15 elven Rations, Elven Trail 40 gp
Canteen 2 gp
Torch, everburning 110 gp
"I had so much more stuff before that stupid explosion, such a waste of money." 
Ulysesn puffs out a breath of air and starts walking back inside after putting everything on his person


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2013)

Also in a surely-this-won't-be-important-later can people please tell me which of your menagerie are coming inside which are staying outside?

I'm assuming the horses/mules are staying outside but the birds/small mammals/demonically possessed insects?


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn glaces at Makena
> "It was some kind of conflict between the mayor and some of the townspeople regarding their treatment supposedly, the explosion was caused by something in a gnome's tent then things just went downhill from there. We are protecting this girl who lived in town per the request of someone at the moment until things die down some."
> Ulysesn proceeds to eat



"Townspeople you say? From the looks of it the rioting people were rather brutal and I only saw townspeople lying dead on the ground. What could have spurred on proper law abiding citizen into such a craze to get slaughtered down by the guards? You are rather well informed when it comes to the happenings of the event. 

Hmm...

And to have even the foresight to protect a girl. Sounds rather fishy. Don't you rather want to come clean?" He looks straight into Ulysesn eye. "I am just saying, coming clean is better than trying to lie to yourself and others. In the end just like a witch investigation the truth will come out. 

But don't worry, it is right now not my task or duty to clear up the mess downtown."



soulnova said:


> Tassara is a little bit taken back by the Paladin's reference about the Silver Mist church.
> 
> "Oh. Were you part of the church or a follower? Did something happen?"



"Hmm, nothing big. There was a witch investigation, turns out our high priest was playing with the dark arts and was a witch in every sense of the word. The mob burned her and the monastery down to the ground after I did all to prove her guilty. Ever since I do not follow the Coddler. I just don't trust his cleric members anymore."



Vergil said:


> "Lots of things happened and we were caught up in the middle of it, Ricket. A companion of ours died - bit of a sore subject." Duncan says still sitting in bed and looking over, "Name's Duncan, nice te meet ye. Oh an this is me bird Professor Pericles." The owl looks at them with an icy and condescending glare. "Don't mind him, he's a bit....yeah..."
> 
> Duncan points to each of the party members and tells them their names.
> 
> ...



"Nice to meet you Prof. Pericles and Duncan." He bows to the bird and offers Duncan to shake his hand. "A friend of yours died in the riot? That is different than what Mr. Ulysesn just told. Or in other words, it puts your involvement with the events in greater importance.

Be it as it may, I would like to meet this Zakur then I suppose.

You asked why I was looking for Malcabeth? I am seeking a way to identify witches more easily. I heard he's got some magics that allows him to look into your dreams? That is witch magics right there! I had hoped he could maybe elaborate more on the subject with me, though I do not follow the Coddler anymore I do still uphold what is the law and morals of good and proper citizen. 

And you do not believe how many witches actually hide among the clergy of proper churches. My hometown was one, but after I began traveling I found at least another case of an evil witch hiding among another Coddler church pretending to do good. But the law is not as powerless as you may think and once more the witch ended up on the stakes and was burned alive after I've proven her guilt."

Ricket summaries his passed encounters.

(ready to move on)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

Beatrix huffed out a breath in annoyance. "How about from now on when we run into someone we don't know and they ask 'hey, were you involved in that mysterious problem I passed back there?' we just tell them 'what are you talking about. I don't know,' or something," said Beatrix. 

She eyes the newcomers. "I'm Beatrix, by the way. I'm sure the others would have let that slip in a few more minutes."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2013)

Hayao gathers what he believed he'd need, including his backpack, several days of elven rations, a whetstone, flint and steel, his flask, fishing line and hook, some chalk, his hooded lantern and a pint of oil, and all the rest of his dungeoneering equipment.  He gives Shōgo a few reassuring strokes across the mane, and then departs for the inner chamber with Zakur.


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2013)

"Nice meeting you Beatrix. 
Ignorance is a bliss, sometimes. Indeed I regret ever finding out about the witch in my own monastery. Ever since I feel a little empty, but at the same time I found a purpose. Exposing these witches among the Coddler has become a goal of mine." Ricket says with a stern voice.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

"Nice to meet you, too."

Beatrix let out a small giggle. "So you're only looking for witches that are, like, hiding in other churches or ones that are posing to do something evil?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2013)

"Do you see me running around with my ability to find evil on all the time? No, I do not intend to run around like some crazy fanatic who accuses every mage or witch who dabbles in magic I do not understand of witchcraft. I do a proper investigation to either poof them innocent or guilty before I bring them before the law.

Running around like some maniac abusing his divine support will just cause you to lose your connection with the divine.

But finding methods to proof them of wrong doing easier, there is nothing better for an investigator."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 16, 2013)

"There was!?  Aww...I wish I had gotten here sooner... But Mister shiny backside here..."  Yuki scrunches her nose, looking at Ricket in a poutingly way.  She then picks up Aries, crossing her arms under his front paws.  
((Wasn't sure if I needed to roll for that.  XD))

 "I guess next time I should wing it... Hoof it alone." She grins, beginning to watch all the animals around.

(p.s. Ready I believe)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Do you see me running around with my ability to find evil on all the time? No, I do not intend to run around like some crazy fanatic who accuses every mage or witch who dabbles in magic I do not understand of witchcraft. I do a proper investigation to either poof them innocent or guilty before I bring them before the law.
> 
> Running around like some maniac abusing his divine support will just cause you to lose your connection with the divine.
> 
> But finding methods to proof them of wrong doing easier, there is nothing better for an investigator."



Beatrix shrugged. "I pretty much run mine all of the time. I haven't found that it makes me tired or anything of that nature, so no harm done. We don't have to judge based solely on it. But it gives you a good read on the disposition of the person you're dealing with."


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2013)

"And invade other peoples privacy? Why should you? Are you that distrusting of common people? Is that how low you go?
Do you see me beaming my powers in front of this cleric of the Cuddler? Even though I encountered multiple evil witches hiding among the Cuddler, I do not just start shooting my powers and prejudice against someone from the Cuddler just cause they are affiliated with him.
At least I'd investigate before accusing them of wrong doings.

Being cautious is one thing, being paranoid another. Also before the law accusing someone of wrong doing is not just a mouth to mouth thing. You have to have proper proof before justice is met." Ricket is rather displeased at Beatrix abuse of her detect evil power.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2013)

Hayao stops on his way to the chamber, glancing back at Ricket as he pushes his bamboo hat back behind his shoulders.  He turns to get a better look at the paladin, raising an eyebrow.

"What was it you said your name was, again?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

Muk said:


> "And invade other peoples privacy? Why should you? Are you that distrusting of common people? Is that how low you go?
> Do you see me beaming my powers in front of this cleric of the Cuddler? Even though I encountered multiple evil witches hiding among the Cuddler, I do not just start shooting my powers and prejudice against someone from the Cuddler just cause they are affiliated with him.
> At least I'd investigate before accusing them of wrong doings.
> 
> Being cautious is one thing, being paranoid another. Also before the law accusing someone of wrong doing is not just a mouth to mouth thing. You have to have proper proof before justice is met." Ricket is rather displeased at Beatrix abuse of her detect evil power.



"The last time I think I accused someone of wrong doing they had tried to rob and murder us. I don't just go around casting out evil doers. But I do like to know what I'm up against. I see it as no more an invasion of privacy than looking at someone and going 'that guy can handle himself in a fight'. In fact, most people and things don't have an aura to look at at. So I don't exactly see much most of the time," Beatrix shrugged. 

She leaned back against the nearby wall. "I don't really know when you would think it was alright to scan someone for evil though. But I've never killed anyone based solely on them coming up less than clean. I mean, some things come off evil that aren't..."


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2013)

"Maybe instead of judging people by their cover, you should talk to them get to know them? 
Of course if people actively try to kill you, you have no reason not to defend your life, but to judge them just because they look funny?

Would you condemn a beggar to death, just because he aura of evil knocked you off your feet? You cannot condemn the beggar just because he is a beggar and his hatred to the rich knocked you off your feet.

As I cannot condemn this sister of witchcraft just because she is a cleric member of the Coddler. If I were to find proof or enough suspicion of her evil witchcraft it would be another story. But still I'd need to find proof first, otherwise she is innocent until proven guilty.

The argument 'that guy can handle himself in a fight' is not a valid reason either. So if I were to see a forester with a strong build come into a bar carrying himself proud and strong, do you think he can handle himself in a battle? No, of course not. He has a strong build because he is chopping trees and carrying or dragging wood everyday. That is no reason to believe he is a good fighter. He may have the strength of a fighter, but the proper training? I doubt it. 

That is not reason enough to just pop your divine support to examine him whether or not he's evil. First of all explore your options to learn about him, talk to him, explore his mindset.

Like this ranger here. He is not coming clean. I can tell by just what he said. And with the information Mr. Duncan provides, I am even more certain he isn't telling the entire story. But it isn't my job right now to condemn him or find out what his story is. But I did tell him he may want to come clean. It lifts a heavy weight of your chest. I still do practice the right for Sacrament of Penance and Reconciliation. It may not hold much value to you or your ranger friend since I do not follow the Coddler anymore, but still if for nothing else a piece of mind is a good thing.

Let us examine the ranger's story. 



> "It was some kind of conflict between the mayor  and some of the townspeople regarding their treatment supposedly, the  explosion was caused by something in a gnome's tent then things just  went downhill from there. We are protecting this girl who lived in town  per the request of someone at the moment until things die down some."


It is quiet obvious from just running through the street a riot happened.

For someone who is not a local, a quiet distinction between Miss Makena and our friend Ulysesn, he knows a lot of the happenings of the event. Even the local people we asked around for did not know the details as to the explosion or where or who it came from. He disclosed this information to me openly.

And then 'we are protectin Miss Makena'. I then must ask, from what and why? Well, there was a riot and the guards are looking for a culpit. Is Miss Makena involved? Well you are protecting her from something, so it leads me to believe it has something to do with the events.

Mr Duncan lets slip a friend of yours was also involved in the rioting as you lost your friend.

From this I must conclude you were very close to the events happening, involved in someways and you wish not to speak about it. I have no wish to press any further on this subject, as I can see it is a rather depressing subject to you.

This all I can just surmise without needing to cast my divine powers upon you to find whether or not you are vile demons. I do not need to use divine might for something so simple. Talking to people and respecting their privacy has already shed light to an event that has devastated the town below and cost many peoples life.

And this party had some sort of involvement in it." Ricket does a deduction of the events that happened. His face shows no signs of judging the party however.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

"There's more to being able to handle yourself in a fight than being big. There's just some things you can draw a conclusion about by looking at behaviors and how someone carries themselves. It's not one hundred percent accurate, but again anything that makes me a little more cautious can't hurt," Beatrix said. 

She sighed, folding her arms over her chest so that the chain mail made a slight crunching noise. "If you want to drag the Ranger back to town for his crime, be my guest. But the rest of the group might have a thing or two to say about it..." she said. 

"I'm not going to stand here and argue my use of my powers. If I was misusing them I'm sure I wouldn't have them. There's no crime in using my evil detection...thingy. The only crime here is this boring conversation," she turned back to see where the others are. 

"Are we ready to go yet? The last time we decided to stick around somewhere we...ended up causing ourselves a lot more trouble than it was worth. And I ruined a perfectly good dress and ended up being seen nude by strangers."


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "There's more to being able to handle yourself in a fight than being big. There's just some things you can draw a conclusion about by looking at behaviors and how someone carries themselves. It's not one hundred percent accurate, but again anything that makes me a little more cautious can't hurt," Beatrix said.
> 
> She sighed, folding her arms over her chest so that the chain mail made a slight crunching noise. "If you want to drag the Ranger back to town for his crime, be my guest. But the rest of the group might have a thing or two to say about it..." she said.
> 
> ...



"Can you really draw a conclusion on something? I could accuse Ulysesn of inciting a riot, the destruction of the town and all the property damage the town has suffered from just what I deduced. But I am not going to. I have a suspicion, but it is not enough for me to accuse him of these charges. I would need to further investigate the events if I wanted to charge him of these crimes.

Thus I cannot conclude him of these charges and I shall not do so.

And from the tone you just said of objecting to be brought in for investigation. It is as if you do not care for the law and order of the mankind at all. You are suppose to be the champion of law and order as well as the moral guide post, not some berserker who disregards all reasons and law and does his work on 'might is justice'. 

We've build constitutions, written laws, and have proper judges so we may have a fair trial and settle wrongs, giving the defendant a fair chance to defend him/herself. 

Also just because the divine have not taken away your power, yet, does not mean you should just use them on your whim. I too abandoned the Coddler, but my discipline to uphold the good and law has allowed me to tap into the strength and support of the divine, allowing me to still be a champion of my moral codes.

True enough we have taken up a lot of time chatting, but don't run away from your mistakes. They will come haunt you if you ignore them." Ricket stays firm in his believes.


----------



## kluang (Jun 16, 2013)

Zozaria listen to the conversation between Ricket and Beatrix.

"Any time you inconvenience or jeopardize yourself for another, is a vulnerability. In any event, I feel compelled to point out that your self-destructive path of pacifism and sacrifice will only lead to your doom. That may be a trifle melodramatic, but frankly, it is something that all Paladin should hear, and I have been rehearsing the speech for some time."

Zozaria looks at Xnar. "It's the truth, meatbag."

"You just call me meatbag."

"Did I say that out loud? I apologize, master. While you are a meatbag, I suppose I should not call you such." 

"You just called me a meatbag again!" 

"It's just that... you have all these squishy parts, master. And all that water! How the constant sloshing doesn't drive you mad, I have no idea." 

"Xnar....."

"Then I will endeavor not to refer to you by your meatbag status in the future, master. Does that suffice?" 

"No!" 

"I am confused. 'No' you do wish to be referred to as meatbag or 'no' it does not suffice?" 

"Are you deliberately trying to insult me?"

"Deliberation implies some form of intent, master, when I am only stating a fact. Perhaps you would prefer the term liquidious fleshbag?" 

"How about 'half elf'?" 

"But... but that technical term does not accurately portray the vast amount of bulbous slushiness present in your bipedal form!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

"I answer to a higher law. But having known what happened back there in town the slavery kind of makes me wonder if that guy didn't deserve to lose his store. Sure there was other damage, but I don't think the Ranger meant for what happened to happen. Though the man is an idiot, I can vouch that he's never done an evil act in front of me, nor have any of the other people here," Beatrix said. 

"As for your investigation, this group is mine--I mean I saw it first so if there was any injustices to bring to justice I'm calling them right now," Beatrix said with a bit more of the naivete of her youth showing.


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2013)

kluang said:


> Zozaria listen to the conversation between Ricket and Beatrix.
> 
> "Any time you inconvenience or jeopardize yourself for another, is a vulnerability. In any event, I feel compelled to point out that your self-destructive path of pacifism and sacrifice will only lead to your doom. That may be a trifle melodramatic, but frankly, it is something that all Paladin should hear, and I have been rehearsing the speech for some time."
> 
> Zozaria looks at Xnar. "It's the truth, meatbag."



"Are you saying that finding proof and bring the accused before a judge as pacifism?

Yes, you may be right. If I had an inkling of suspicion that my high priest was an evil witch I may have been able to slay her on the spot instead of having her spread vile and evil for the last forty decades. 

But she hid it well, thus the long arm of the law took time to figure out her true color. Still do not confuse proper investigation with pacifism.

I could just accuse this sister of witchcraft, convince a good group of fanatics of her evil deeds and start a witch hunt. Is that enough activism for you? Do you think that would bring proper justice to the events downtown? They would have scapegoat, nothing more.

That is not the proper way of doing things. Sacrificing oneself for the cause is an honor. It is a mentality, it gives strength and purpose to life where there wasn't one. You may think it is stupid, but to me at least it gives me the strength to keep going, when I lost my home and family to a witch betrayal.

It is a feeling you cannot possibly understand and I do not believe it is for everyone. To sacrifice oneself for the cause is a privilege few are able to uphold and commit to. It shows a mental strength few have. It is easy to waver from its path, for it is a bumpy ride with many cross section. And you know not if the cross section you chose is the right one or if it will lead you down the path of evil and you become the very evil you have vowed to defend mankind against."

Ricket is not shaken as the snarl remarks.


----------



## kluang (Jun 16, 2013)

"I'm really sorry about my talking sword, Ricket."


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I answer to a higher law. But having known what happened back there in town the slavery kind of makes me wonder if that guy didn't deserve to lose his store. Sure there was other damage, but I don't think the Ranger meant for what happened to happen. Though the man is an idiot, I can vouch that he's never done an evil act in front of me, nor have any of the other people here," Beatrix said.
> 
> "As for your investigation, this group is mine--I mean I saw it first so if there was any injustices to bring to justice I'm calling them right now," Beatrix said with a bit more of the naivete of her youth showing.



"You believe yourself to answer to the law of the divine? That is of course your right, but do remember you live in the world of the mortals. In the end for all the actions you do, as long as you are alive you first will answer to the mortal realm and then only after that do you answer to the divine.

I know not of what slavery you speak of, I saw none. Freeing slaves is indeed a good thing, however I doubt your methods were proper. If nothing else you have caused collateral damage in the actions you took and that is a wrong doing.

You did not think things through. Though you have freed the slaves, did you count how many human bodies now lie on the streets of the town? I counted at least a few dozen dyeing the streets red. Do you call that good? 

Had you thought things through properly, you may have been able to free your slaves without getting a few dozen citizen killed as well as the property damage caused by the explosion.

And the "sure there was other damage" is not an acceptable position to hold onto. 'Sure we saved the slave, but we caused a war between humans and the demons and we all were killed in the process', is that acceptable? No, of course not. The same goes for the events that happened in town.

What do you mean you reserve the right to judge? You already failed to do so, as you are now not only protecting Miss Makena but also the culprit of the explosion." Ricket says.

He pulls out a parchment and writes down Beatrix, Ulysesn and Duncan's statement on the events of the explosion. "When we return to civilization I have no choice but to bring this up to the proper channels of the law."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

"I didn't see the slaves, there was some pixies or something being eaten or...I'm not clear. I wasn't even near the explosion," Beatrix said. 

She grimaced as she saw the parchment. "Are you writing this down? Stop that. This isn't testimony. This is me trying to make this lot look less like a bunch of terrorists." 

"I don't know how else to say that I doubt the explosion was part of our plan. Extraordinary unforeseen consequences aren't evil or outside of the law. If saving the world allowed another evil to move it would you claim that we should have just let the world end on account of the first evil. No, of course not." She takes a breath before continuing. "See, I can used extreme examples too."


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I didn't see the slaves, there was some pixies or something being eaten or...I'm not clear. I wasn't even near the explosion," Beatrix said.
> 
> She grimaced as she saw the parchment. "Are you writing this down? Stop that. This isn't testimony. This is me trying to make this lot look less like a bunch of terrorists."
> 
> "I don't know how else to say that I doubt the explosion was part of our plan. Extraordinary unforeseen consequences aren't evil or outside of the law. If saving the world allowed another evil to move it would you claim that we should have just let the world end on account of the first evil. No, of course not." She takes a breath before continuing. "See, I can used extreme examples too."



"Sorry, but you just handed me the case on a silver plate. I cannot ignore this.

Whether planned or not, an explosion happened and for the damage suffered someone has to take responsibility. 

And to your example, first I would save the world, second if a second evil would arise and I still lived, I would go and continue my pursuit of defeating the second evil after I save the world. There is nothing stopping me from saving the world first and then dethroning the second evil from his throne of power.

That is not an excuse to just let things happen and not take responsibility."

Ricket will add the fairy/pixie details onto his parchment as well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Sorry, but you just handed me the case on a silver plate. I cannot ignore this.
> 
> Whether planned or not, an explosion happened and for the damage suffered someone has to take responsibility.
> 
> ...



"And you have the nerve to accuse others of jumping to conclusions. All of sudden it's of no importance that something happened on mistake while trying to do a good deed. Go ahead and make any case that you want. We're after something a little more important than witches or knee jerk ideals of justice," Beatrix said before walking off to find Zakur.


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2013)

"Are you out of your mind? What is more important than the livelihood of the small and little people? Do you think they have the money to repair the homes that were damaged by this explosion? Do you think they can survive just on a whim like the explosion?

What is more important than the folk that support you? The end of the world? Maybe, but even if you wish to prevent the end of the world, it does not mean you can ignore the little people. You cannot ignore those who support you just because you have a more important task to do.

The ends do not justify the means. If you save the world from doom and slaughter all of mortal realm, is that good? No, you'd failed in your goal to save the mortal realm. Run off and away from this conversation if you must, it does not change the fact you have twisted your divine oath and mission.

I may only be able to hunt down witches on my own, it does not mean I will ignore the small people and their plight. Champions of good do not ignore the little one, just because a pit fiend is throwing fireballs at the castle. You try and save them all. That is what champions do. Otherwise you are not befit the title of champion. Otherwise you are just another hillbilly playing hero.

Are you just another hillbilly who tries being a hero? Then I suggest you renounce yourself from the path of the paladin. The path of the paladin is not one for hillbillies!"

Ricket is furious at Beatrix view on her moral code and conduct.



> Hayao stops on his way to the chamber, glancing back at Ricket as he  pushes his bamboo hat back behind his shoulders.  He turns to get a  better look at the paladin, raising an eyebrow.
> 
> "What was it you said your name was, again?"


"Ah, sorry. I was in a rather heated argument with a fellow paladin on the view of our divine powers and moral code of conduct. My name is Ricket, at your service.

As you may have figured out I do not follow a particular teaching, especially after the events in my hometown."

(Ricket will bring the mule and saddlebag with him inside, mule is needed for carrying loot xD)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2013)

"I'm aware, yes. It's difficult not to lend your ear offhand to such a...particular subject." Hayao adjusts his glasses slightly, cooly observing the blonde paladin for a few more seconds, and as he gets his mule, Hayao finds no reason not to bring Shōgo and the rest of his things, and saddlebags.  He leads his steed, moving next to Ricket to speak with him quietly.

"You would do well to heed what she says then, Ricket-san. She is young, but one of the most level headed and intelligent of this group. Honor is a fluid concept, I've found. Though I do have one singular question for you. Have you met a young man of noble blood, perhaps an apprenticed wizard? Average height, with a small, well defined scar below his left eye. He wears spectacles like these." He hands Ricket his own glasses to allow him to inspect them if he'd like, receiving them back at the paladin's leisure. "Try to maintain an open mind..." he'd finish before pushing ahead into the chamber at a quicker pace than the Paladin and mule.

"I hope bringing a steed isn't ill advised, Zakur."

((Ready to get this show on the road.))


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2013)

"With these spectacles, hmm, no not really I have not met such a person," Ricket examines the spectacles for a moment before handing them back.

"In the technicality of the execution honor and your moral conduct maybe fluid, but not in the principal. If your principal interpretation is already off, then of course your actions will reflect it.

She is smart, but her views on proper conduct is off course. Better to bring her back now, then left her fall off the proper path. And no effort is in vain to bring people back to the proper path," Ricket replies to Hayao's statement.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2013)

> "Hmm, nothing big. There was a witch investigation, turns out our high priest was playing with the dark arts and was a witch in every sense of the word. The mob burned her and the monastery down to the ground after I did all to prove her guilty. Ever since I do not follow the Coddler. I just don't trust his cleric members anymore."



"If he was evil he wouldn't be on the favor The Coddler, you silly"  she chuckles and pats him in the shoulder. She doesn't look offended but she believes he's misguided.



Muk said:


> "And invade other peoples privacy? Why should you? Are you that distrusting of common people? Is that how low you go?
> Do you see me beaming my powers in front of this cleric of the* Cuddler*? Even though I encountered multiple evil witches hiding among the *Cuddler*, I do not just start shooting my powers and prejudice against someone from the *Cuddler* just cause they are affiliated with him.
> At least I'd investigate before accusing them of wrong doings.
> 
> Being cautious is one thing, being paranoid another. Also before the law accusing someone of wrong doing is not just a mouth to mouth thing. You have to have proper proof before justice is met." Ricket is rather displeased at Beatrix abuse of her detect evil power.




"It's _The Coddler_" Tassara corrects him. 


Tassara hears the rest for a while and nods with a smile. Then she interrupts him.

*"Listen... uhm Ricket. We gotta go now. Zakur is already waiting for us and we must go with Malcabeth. So, if you excuse us... Beatrix?" Tassara takes Beatrix hand and pulls her lightly. "Let's go"
*

She comes inside with Kathy.


----------



## kluang (Jun 16, 2013)

Zozaria follows Tassara, while arguing with his blade


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2013)

Muk said:


> "With these spectacles, hmm, no not really I have not met such a person," Ricket examines the spectacles for a moment before handing them back.
> 
> "In the technicality of the execution honor and your moral conduct maybe fluid, but not in the principal. If your principal interpretation is already off, then of course your actions will reflect it.
> 
> She is smart, but her views on proper conduct is off course. Better to bring her back now, then left her fall off the proper path. And no effort is in vain to bring people back to the proper path," Ricket replies to Hayao's statement.



"Under the assumption you have infallible judgement. _ Under the assumption_ you can determine such while not being off course in your own right.  Perfect arrays of stars will seem flawed when viewed through a cracked lens.  Higher truths are beyond the musings of idle men.  Find release in pondering, but your assurance is not well founded."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2013)

kluang said:


> Zozaria follows Tassara, while arguing with his blade



While walking inside...

"Are you... are you talking to the sword? oh my... where did you find it?" Tassara asks surprised.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2013)

Drell stays silent, but makes sure to listen to the idle chatter between the party members and the newcomers while preparing his spells and mixtures for the day.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spells*
0th
Detect Magic
Mage Hand
Acid Orb
Prestidigitation
1st
Color Spray
Grease
Ear Piercing Scream
Ear Piercing Scream
Mage Armor
2nd
Glitterdust
Glitterdust
Glitterdust

*Extracts*
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Enlarge Person
Enlarge Person
Expeditious Retreat


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2013)

((A brief heads up, I'll be out for the afternoon today so this is slightly slower than expected.  I'll be back by evening to post and get this show on the road though.))

Zakur is waiting when everyone enters, he bows politely to the two strangers, "I understand you are looking for myself and my master?  I'm afraid Malcabeth is not here at the moment, once I finish with these others I would be happy to assist you both however I may though."

Zakur goes on to reiterate his warnings from the night before and asks if there are any last minute questions.



Muk said:


> (Ricket will bring the mule and saddlebag with him inside, mule is needed for carrying loot xD)


((Um, Ricket doesn't know anything about loot or that the party might be leaving the cave anywhere other than through the door they came in, are you sure about this?  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2013)

(( Oh that's right. Hold on)) 

Spells for the day for Tassara 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cleric
lvl 0
Light
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Create Water


lvl 1
Bless
Bless
Bless
Protection from Evil
Protection from Evil

lvl 2
Spiritual Weapon
Spiritual Weapon 
Align Weapon  Good


Druid
lvl 0
Guidance
Resistance
Know Direction
Purify food and water

lvl 1
Obscuring Mist
Longstrider
Produce Flame
Produce Flame

lvl 2
Bulls strength
Cat's grace


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

Beatrix seemed to have a question. "I kind of have one question. Where will our bodies be during all of this?" she asked.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2013)

"Uhm.. Our bodies will be with us Beatrix, in the Dream" Tassara explains "right?" she asks to Zakur.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix seemed to have a question. "I kind of have one question. Where will our bodies be during all of this?" she asked.



Zakur seems confused a moment before realization sinks in, "oh, you are not merely going to sleep.  You're actually traveling to the Realm of Dreams, your spirit will remain in your body.  When your journey ends I will open the passage for you to return."

"This is the only way I know how, though stories speak of other ways.  You must be cautious however do not assume that because something 'just a dream' that it cannot harm you."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

"I thought we'd be, like, ghosts or something," said Beatrix with a confused look on her face. "I mean, how do you take your body into a dream, aren't dreams like a spirit thing?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2013)

"Some say our dreams are windows to another world" Tassara nods at Beatrix. "That is why we might be able to make them a reality if we put our minds and hearts into it" she beams a smile at her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

"Well that makes me feel a lot better," she heaved a visible sigh of relief. "I was totally not okay with the whole 'being a ghost' thing. I think I'm all out of questions, though."


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((A brief heads up, I'll be out for the afternoon today so this is slightly slower than expected.  I'll be back by evening to post and get this show on the road though.))
> 
> Zakur is waiting when everyone enters, he bows politely to the two strangers, "I understand you are looking for myself and my master?  I'm afraid Malcabeth is not here at the moment, once I finish with these others I would be happy to assist you both however I may though."
> 
> ...




((oh right xD, forgot about that xD. Ricket is leaving his mule tied at the camp outside.))

"Yes, I was hoping to meet your master. I was under the impression he did his magics here and had some sort of magic that involves dreaming. I would like to learn more of this dream magic from him. Investigating evil hags who haunt the dreams of people would be much easier if I understand more of it," Ricket says and greets Zakur.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2013)

Troyce sulks in behind the others and listens to what the plan is.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2013)

Hayao nods towards Makena.  "What was your reasoning for her being brought in?"  Hayao will still bring his horse along.  "I tried to send Malcabeth a message.  I do not know if it was successfully received or not, however."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 16, 2013)

After helping Duncan with his owl.  "Makena..."  Kaylee steps forward, Brox staying close to her side.  "Would you mind looking after Mudfoot and Talon while we are gone?"  She refers to her mule and hawk.  "I would greatly appreciate it."  She will give her five gold pieces if she agrees.  

((Ready to move on...))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2013)

Duncan spells for the day:

*Spoiler*: __ 




0th*Witch*
Message
Guidance
Touch of fatigue
Resistance

Mage Armor
Command
Command

Touch of Idiocy

Magus: 0th
Acid Splash
Dancing Lights
Read Magic
Flare

Vanish
Suggestion
Colour Spray
Shocking Grasp

Hexes: 
Evil Eye
Prehensile Hair
Slumber




"Thanks sexy!" Duncan winks at Kaylee.

Duncan looks at Ricket and shrugs, "Maybe I'll tell ye about it sometime, but right now I just don't trust ye. Who freakin comes up te a bunch o strangers and starts goin through an investigation? None o yer business mate so if ye don't mind we got some work te do. Go check up on the village if yer concerned, maybe help the folk that need it..."

"If ye are, then I'll go wit ye an maybe I'll get rid o this feelin I got in ma chest...." Duncan says thinking about Raven's death, "I'll be honest wit ye - I do feel guilty about a few things. There are things that I should have done and there are things I shouldn't have done. I feel I need to atone for my wrong doings. I've been turnin' a blind eye to ma instincts for too long, but now I have te do what I feel in here." he thumps his chest, "ye know? But first thing's first. I've got te go into the realm of dreams and get some questions answered....after I come back I'm gonna head into that town and....do what needs to be done."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2013)

"I have a question," Drell says, raising his hand and keeping an impassive face. "Can we hurry up and go already? Because if I have to hear one more thing about how difficult Duncan's life has been I'm going to throw myself onto Zozoratio's new talking sword. It could make a sarcastic quip at the futility of my death, which I think would be thematically appropriate."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2013)

"Drell, you owe me for that wizard set I bought you. I know I said it was a gift but fuck that, yer an asswipe."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2013)

((Will "move on" in a post after this post.))



Muk said:


> ((oh right xD, forgot about that xD. Ricket is leaving his mule tied at the camp outside.))
> 
> "Yes, I was hoping to meet your master. I was under the impression he did his magics here and had some sort of magic that involves dreaming. I would like to learn more of this dream magic from him. Investigating evil hags who haunt the dreams of people would be much easier if I understand more of it," Ricket says and greets Zakur.


Zakur nods politely, "well I would be happy to discuss things with you once I am done with the others but unfortunately Malcabeth is not here at the moment."



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao nods towards Makena.  "What was your reasoning for her being brought in?"  Hayao will still bring his horse along.  "I tried to send Malcabeth a message.  I do not know if it was successfully received or not, however."


"Young Ulysesn requested that I speak with her about some matters, is now not as good a time as any?"




Kuno said:


> After helping Duncan with his owl.  "Makena..."   Kaylee steps forward, Brox staying close to her side.  "Would you mind  looking after Mudfoot and Talon while we are gone?"  She refers to her  mule and hawk.  "I would greatly appreciate it."  She will give her five  gold pieces if she agrees.
> 
> ((Ready to move on...))


Makena nods, "they're in good hands, I've spent lots of time with animals at the inn."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2013)

Duncan asks Zakur "Would you recommend familiars go to the realm of dreams? Did Macalbeth have any with him?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2013)

Assured that the important questions are out of the way Zakur walks around to the front of the "well" and turns to face the back of the chamber.  He closes his eyes a moment then gestures toward the back of the chamber, as he does a line of blue light draws from the top to the bottom of the room then it "folds" open into a large gateway showing only silver mist beyond.

Almost immediately after he does so the temperature in the room drops, a chill wind blowing in from outside.  Zakur looks up in surprise and turns halfway one arm outstretched towards the back of the chamber his gaze directed towards the entrance.  He seems about to say something when he is suddenly interrupted by a long arrow black-fletched arrow.  He snatches it out of the air an inch from his face.  No sooner than he snatched the then it was followed by dozens more almost on top of one another.

Zakur's hand moves as a blur deflecting or snatching the arrows sometimes a mere breath from his skin, he spares a breath to yell, "go, run, I cannot fight and protect you all!"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2013)

"Go? Are you fuckin crazy? I'm no havin another death on my mind. Let's deal wit these fuckers first. Don't worry about protectin us."

Perception

1d20+3
8+3 = 11

Pericles Perception:

1d20+10
8+10 = 18


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2013)

Peaking out down the hallway outside Duncan can't see who or what is firing at them (the arrows are coming from some distance away, Duncan isn't sure if they're just so far away he can't pick out their origin or if their origin is concealed by magic/cover/etc).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2013)

Ulysesn grabs Makena by her arm.
"Sorry about this."
"You guys do what you can for him with your magic make it easier for him and leave!"
Ulysesn runs into the portal with Makena


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2013)

Drell steps through the portal. Arrows through the chest would be a horrible way to start off this new adventure. He'll scan the terrain once in the land of dreams and attempt to use Ulyssesn and Makena as meat shields should the need arise.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2013)

Troyce also runs into the portal, looking worriedly over his shoulder.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2013)

"Everyone, go! Duncan, come! Kathy, heel!" Tassara does as she is told an jumps into the portal with Kathy. On the other side she immediately scans her surroundings to make sure there's no threat waiting on the other side and to behold the Realm of Dream.


Perception roll
Tassara
1d20+12 → [12,12] = (24)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

"Duncan leave it, he's telling us to go for a reason. For once just make the simple choice," Beatrix said before she lept through the portal.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2013)

Hayao gives a firm nod to Zakur, climbing atop his horse and spurring him on immediately.  "I regret that our paths must diverge in this manner.  Devamaeriel guide you.  Farewell..." he calls as his last aside to the monk, passing on into the portal on horseback.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 16, 2013)

Glancing between the monk and the portal Kaylee nods.  "Let's go Duncan!"  She grabs Brox around the middle and whistles for her hawk.  With major regret she leaves her mule and jumps through the portal.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 16, 2013)

“I didn't even get to say or ask _anything_!” Yuki whines, before jumping into the portal with the rest, Aries held tight in her grasp.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2013)

Duncan looks back at the party and then down the hall again then back at the portal.

"Shit....Zakur....are ye gonna be alright? How do we get back if somethin goes wrong on this side?! I can't just step through a fuckin portal when the guy who cast it is under attack by invisible assholes! Besides...I can't leave someone te die....not again!"

Duncan casts *Detect magic *down the hall as well as *dancing lights* as far as it will go.


----------



## kluang (Jun 16, 2013)

"Follow them into the portal master meatbag!!!"

"For once, I agree with you, Xnar." and Zozaria runs into the portal


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2013)

*@Duncan*: Just confirming, your intention is to spend 2 rounds, 12 seconds, casting spells down the hallway that has arrows streaming down it faster than you can see?


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2013)

((I suppose not  Disregard my post. Thanks!))

Duncan curses, clearly seeing that Zakur cannot answer his concerns, them having no other way out except through the portal, and the enemy being stronger than they could handle.

"Shite! I wish we were strong enough te help but we'd just get in yer way...yer legendary alright!

Duncan jumps through the portal with another pang of regret. "I need more power..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2013)

Whether eagerly, reluctantly, or simply desperately the party enters the portal leaving Zakur to his fate.  Moments after the last person is through the portal winks out.  For now at least the group is abandoned to their own devices.

They find themselves in what, at first glance, appears to be a small forest clearing.  A small log cabin sits near one edge of the clearing.  Shortly into the woods an impossibly thick mist arises.  Were they home the suddenness of it would be strictly unnatural however for some reason here it seems to fit.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2013)

"Well," Drell says, casting a few glances around. "Not exactly what I expected, but I'll bet that's going to be a general rule here." 

He begins walking cautiously towards the cabin, checking to make sure nothing's lying in wait for him.

Perception
Roll(1d20)+7:
18,+7
Total:25

He'll go ahead and cast *Detect Magic* on the cabin as well, because why not.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2013)

Troyce makes a personal conclusion that, since they are in the Realms of Dreams, this area is obviously a figment of someone's subconscious, most likely that of one of his party members. 

He starts scanning the others to see if the scene illicits any emotional reactions.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2013)

No magic present (other than whatever people brought with them)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> They find themselves in what, at first glance, appears to be a small forest clearing.  A small log cabin sits near one edge of the clearing.  Shortly into the woods an impossibly thick mist arises.  Were they home the suddenness of it would be strictly unnatural however for some reason here it seems to fit.


Ulysesn looks around
"Wonder what happens if you sleep here... Anyone recognize this place?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 16, 2013)

"Looks like a forest so it looks like home."  Kaylee sighed glad to be in a forest again.  "Hello?!"  She calls toward the cabin.  "Anyone here?"   Kaylee feels a tap on her shoulder and spins, as per usual no one is there.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2013)

Hayao guides Shōgo into a slow trot as they enter, eyeing the mist for a split second before surveying the surrounding area.  Steadying his horse, he raises an eyebrow behind his glasses, both he and Shōgo scanning the clearing, the rider using his eyes, and the steed taking smooth whiffs of the forest.

Perception
Hayao; Shogo
1d20 → [3] = (3)
1d20 → [19] + 10 = (29)
Tassara


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2013)

Duncan looks back at where the portal would have been and waves around the thin air. "I hope he's alright...probably not though eh?"

He turns to see the log cabin and the mist. "Well nothin ventured nothin gained..." Duncan walks towards the cabin has a look around it, through the windows and such

Perception:
1d20+3
9+3 = 12


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2013)

"Shut up."

Kiyro looks up from the fire, squinting his eyes.

"Thought I heard something..."

((Perception
Roll (1D20)+2:
12, +2
Total: 14))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Looks like a forest so it looks like home."  Kaylee sighed glad to be in a forest again.  "Hello?!"  She calls toward the cabin.  "Anyone here?"   Kaylee feels a tap on her shoulder and spins, as per usual no one is there.



"Well if it is your home you should lead right?"
Ulysesn takes file behind Kaylee and keeps an eye on his surroundings
+2=21


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

Beatrix already had her blade drawn as she surveyed the are. "Doesn't look familiar. I'm more of a city girl so I couldn't make due in a place like this. Not for the long term, anyway," she said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kiyro_ 




Kiyro clearly hears Kaylee call out towards the cabin, listening more closely he can hear several other voices talking casually in the clearing outside.





*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




Duncan approaches the cabin and peers inside, he sees a man sitting before the fireplace apparently speaking with himself.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2013)

"No thanks," Kiyro mutters, uninterested.

Pausing for a moment, he then shakes his head no. "They're not real, I don't care. They'll go on their way, like always."

After another few moments, Kiyro tosses the piece of wood he was carving into the fireplace, clearly annoyed. "Then _you_ answer the door!"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 16, 2013)

"I didn't say it was my home.  This a forest so I always feel at home in a forest."  Kaylee takes a deep breath of the air and looks around.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+12:
15,+12
Total:27


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2013)

Duncan taps on the window and waves.

"Alright pal? Are ye part of our dream? Shit why couldn't it have been a bunch of hot birds in a cabin?"

He points to the girls in the party, "Whose fantasy is this then? Kaylee, Tassy, I'm lookin at ye, though Beatrix....I wouldn't put it pass you either. Or maybe....it's one o the guys...good lord...whose fantasy is this?!"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 16, 2013)

"It's just a dream.  Not a fantasy."  Kaylee rolls her eyes but doesn't really know the difference, just going off of being told it is a dream.  "Maybe it is that Malcabeth!"  Kaylee bounds forward and knocks on the door.  "Hello?!"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2013)

"Eh? I've had dreams where I was the King of the Amazons.Fuckin brill that one, shame ye can't control them."

Duncan blinks and then has an idea. "Shit! If we're in the dream realm right maybe we can make things appear!"

Duncan concentrates hard on two busty elven princess that are very attracted to men in kilts named Duncan.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2013)

Kiyro sighs and casts *[Unseen Servant]* to go over and answer the door.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2013)

Hayao comes to a stop next to Duncan, leaning over to peer through the window a little.  "I was raised in a minor prefecture in the far Eastern portion of Dnalgne.  Mountainous hinterlands.  I'm not very familiar with woodlands, despite my heritage."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "It's just a dream.  Not a fantasy."  Kaylee rolls her eyes but doesn't really know the difference, just going off of being told it is a dream.  "Maybe it is that Malcabeth!"  Kaylee bounds forward and knocks on the door.  "Hello?!"


Ulysesn follows after kaylee swiftly
"Remember the monk said the dangers here are real, be careful."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2013)

Duncan opens his eyes and sees Hayao. "Shit, yer not what I wanted at all." He sighs

"Don't think anyone's knowledge of anythin applies here. Shit just changes round ye at a drop of a hat." he says motioning at the sudden mist.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2013)

Tassara looks around to see if this looks familiar to her as she pats Kathy on the side. 

Perception
Tassara
1d20+12 → [20,12] = (32)
(...jesus christ... why I don't get these on battles?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan concentrates hard on two busty elven princess that are very attracted to men in kilts named Duncan.


To Duncan's profound disappointment nothing happens


----------



## Kuno (Jun 16, 2013)

"Yeah...it's...oh..."  Kaylee remembered most of what was said but that part, she sighs then then shrugged.  "Too late now."  She chuckles slightly but looks sheepish.  When the door opens Brox pushes past her for guarding her.  Seeing the man Kaylee gives a big smile, though it seems nervous.  "Hello!  Are you Malcabeth?"  She is hoping things will be quick and easy.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2013)

((I'll make it obvious if this is supposed to "look familiar to you."  And/or talk to you about it beforehand))


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2013)

The Unseen Servant swiftly closes the door.
Then opens it.
Then closes it.

"Dammit!" Kiyro yells, "oh shut up, you're not helping. I have no idea why...just...just shut up."

The servant opens it a third time, and then leaves it open. Kiyro casts *[Ventriloquism]* on the Unseen Servant, and turns back to the fire, shaking his head and closing his eyes.

The Unseen Servant clears its throat.

"Hello. No one's home. Please leave."

It then repeats the message in Elven, Draconic, Orcish, and Infernal for good measure.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2013)

He rises to his full height on horseback, dismounting when the door is opened.  "Sorry to be a source of disappoint, Duncan-san."  He peeks inside as the door is opened, pushing his bamboo hat back as he peers at the singular resident.  "Hello?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 16, 2013)

"Hi!"

"I..."

"Uh..."  Kaylee try's talking each time the door is opened then looks confused.  "Someone is to home.  He is right over there."  Kaylee crosses her arms and stomps a foot while arguing with the invisible person.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2013)

"But there is someone there... excuse me but, are you... are you hurt?" Tassara calls from behind Kaylee. 

"We kinda need directions, but is you are hurt I can help"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2013)

Law said:


> The Unseen Servant swiftly closes the door.
> Then opens it.
> Then closes it.
> 
> ...



"Hello, Noones home may we come in?"
Ulysesn then repeats it in Elven,Draconic,and Ignan(which no one has heard him use till now) almost mockingly


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 16, 2013)

"Oh, of course the first thing we see when we jump through a random portal is mist.  Why couldn't it have been sunshine and rainbows, not mists and a random Cabin with some possibly dangerous thing in it, and then the cabin slams the door in someone's face." Yuki groans, following near the middle of the party.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2013)

"Odd one. Well whoever's fantasy this is...I'm no gonna judge ye. Whatever floats yer boat aye."

He looks at the servant and blinks. "Well can I speak te nobody then. If that's his name. Cos I can see him right there wit me eyes through this window!"


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2013)

"They're not real, I said," Kiyro mutters, as the Unseen Servant continues its message, "they never are."

Kiyro risks a look over his shoulder at the two strange men peering through his window, and the young lady giving his servant a petulant glare with her arms crossed.

"No..." the Unseen Servant mutters.
"Dammit!" Kiyro exclaims, jumping to his feet, "stupid, worthless trainee spell!"

Kiyro waves his Unseen Servant away to go fizzle himself out via range, and stands there looking at the intruders on his quiet day. Then he looks down.

"If you don't have anything nice to say...how do _you know_ they're real?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 16, 2013)

"What's real?"  Kaylee looks around the shrugs before stepping in.  "I'm real...oh!  Are you part of a dream?  I didn't even think on that.  How do wetell what is real and what is fake?  Do we pinch them or something?"  She asks those behind her as she steps farther in the cabin.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2013)

"Yer a bit crazy eh? I'm real. See?"

Duncan proceeds to show him his arse.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

Beatrix glanced around before calling out to Ulysesn. "Well if you're not going to say it, I will. Ulysesn, make sure to call for help if you see anything that looks more complicated than a boiling pot...wouldn't want you blowing this place up too." 

"I'm going to hang back on this on, something about cabins in woods makes me a wee bit uneasy."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 16, 2013)

?...I-I didn't need to see that...? Yuki closes her eyes, trying to get Duncan's image out of her eyesight, ?I'm going to need a lot of meditation to get that to go away...?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix glanced around before calling out to Ulysesn. "Well if you're not going to say it, I will. Ulysesn, make sure to call for help if you see anything that looks more complicated than a boiling pot...wouldn't want you blowing this place up too."
> 
> "I'm going to hang back on this on, something about cabins in woods makes me a wee bit uneasy."


Ulysesn yells back
"If I find a boiling pot I'll be sure to dump it on you palibitch."


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2013)

Kiyro backs up toward the fireplace, confused.

"Pinch me and lose your fingers," he growls, a bit too hastily. He then removes his long coat, revealing a number of bright, ornate tattoos.

((Intimidate:
Roll(1D20)+8:
1, +8
Total: 9))

He then flinches and looks at his forearm. "Shut up, I'm out of practice."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2013)

Law said:


> Kiyro backs up toward the fireplace, confused.
> 
> "Pinch me and lose your fingers," he growls, a bit too hastily. He then removes his long coat, revealing a number of bright, ornate tattoos.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn walks forward in front of kaylee
"Okay, what if instead of pinching you we punch you instead? If you are real you clearly aren't in your right mind."


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2013)

"Right mind?" Kiyro laughs. Then harder.

"What's that, pray-tell?" He picks up a thin piece of wood and dips it into the fireplace. The shadows of the fire dance on his skin in a weird way, making the tattoo on his arm appear to move.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2013)

Duncan grins and looks at Yuki, "A beautiful image that'll be burned into yer brain forever. Just be glad I wasn't gassy."

"Well we're here te find a Wizard called Macalbeth. Ye seen him around?" Duncan sniffs and peers inside the cabin. "Ye been livin alone all this time?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2013)

Law said:


> "Right mind?" Kiyro laughs. Then harder.
> 
> "What's that, pray-tell?" He picks up a thin piece of wood and dips it into the fireplace. The shadows of the fire dance on his skin in a weird way, making the tattoo on his arm appear to move.



Ulysesn pulls out his everburning torch, lights it and shoves his hand over it
(it can't burn things yet it gives out light like fire)
"I dunno you tell me."


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2013)

Kiyro squints at the parlor-trick, and looks to the bigger man.



> "Well we're here te find a Wizard called Macalbeth. Ye seen him around?" Duncan sniffs and peers inside the cabin. "Ye been livin alone all this time?"



"I know the name...I'm not sure why though..." Kiyro then quirks an eyebrow at him, forgetting the first question immediately, _"All this time?"_

He takes a step forward, "What do _you know_ about *Time*?" His eyes are pained.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 16, 2013)

"Oh wow!  Those look neat."  Kaylee bounces and moves forward.  "Can I see them?  Which one of you dreamt these up?  You guys wouldnt ake my fingers would you?" She glances from in the cabin toward the others then back.  "I wonder if we could get away with doing thing here that we normally wouldn't..."  Getting a devilish look in her eye she moves a bit closer but stops with a maybe not look before registering the conversation.  "Who knows?  A right mind is different for everyone."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2013)

"And already, this Dream Realm has so much to offer," Drell says. "When I imagined myself going into the world, I must admit that I didn't think to anticipate crazy people in log cabins. A most egregious error on my part."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Oh wow!  Those look neat."  Kaylee bounces and moves forward.  "Can I see them?  Which one of you dreamt these up?  You guys wouldnt ake my fingers would you?" She glances from in the cabin toward the others then back.  "I wonder if we could get away with doing thing here that we normally wouldn't..."  Getting a devilish look in her eye she moves a bit closer but stops with a maybe not look before registering the conversation.  "Who knows?  A right mind is different for everyone."



"Uhh. It's just an everburning torch I bought in town, cost 110 gold expensive."
Ulysesn puts away the torch
"I dunno what this guys deal is but he seems real enough."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2013)

"Time? eh...it's like when a day passes an ye go te sleep and....wait...I suppose there's no sense of time round here is there? Don't suppose ye know how long you've been here then eh? Shit come te think of it I don't know how long I've been here." Duncan cackles and then shuts his mouth, forgetting that he now laughed like a witch


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2013)

Troyce is captivated by the delusions of the cabin-dweller. He postulates to himself exactly how, in this realm where the etherial is made physical, can anything be proven "real". He then goes on to think about what exactly constitues "real", and what are the chances that the reality we believe we experience is in fact the dream of some greater being. Then, the mention of time provokes another similar train of thought.

After a bit of blank staring, Troyce shakes off these thoughts and gets out his whip without unflicking it yet, in case the madman is hard for the others to persuade.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2013)

"Ok, well.... I'm not very good at history, but perhaps someone else can know this. What was the last important thing that happened when you came here? A war... a natural disaster..." she ask the strange man. "With that we could know how long you been here"


"If I may?" she will try to check on him to see how his health is going.
Heal
Tassara
1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Time? eh...it's like when a day passes an ye go te sleep and....wait...I suppose there's no sense of time round here is there? Don't suppose ye know how long you've been here then eh? Shit come te think of it I don't know how long I've been here." Duncan cackles and then shuts his mouth, forgetting that he now laughed like a witch



"I've been here for five days."

Kiyro pauses, shakes his head and furrows his brow.

"Or maybe five hundred years...we can't decide."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2013)

Law said:


> "I've been here for five days."
> 
> Kiyro pauses, shakes his head and furrows his brow.
> 
> "Or maybe five hundred years...we can't decide."



"What is this "we" Business. Don't tell me you made an imaginary friend in a dream world? Why wonder you are insane."
"As for what "Time" is it's what separates the mortals from the gods."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 16, 2013)

“Well, Aries wouldn't have a problem showing how real he is.  He isn't the easiest to keep back when he needs to pee.” Yuki says, stepping forward, and setting Aries down.  “But...I can see craziness all over already...but nobody is really normal.  Sometimes I wonder if I'm going faster than everyone else, it couldn't feel THAT much different than being confused from 5 and 500...”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "If I may?" she will try to check on him to see how his health is going.
> Heal
> Tassara
> 1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)



Assuming he consents the appraisal shows him to be in perfect health, at least physically.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2013)

"Five days or five hundred years, you've been here longer than we have," Drell says. "I don't suppose you've actually managed to venture beyond this little cabin? Or have you spent your time here staring at a fire and speaking to the voices in your head?"


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Ok, well.... I'm not very good at history, but perhaps someone else can know this. What was the last important thing that happened when you came here? A war... a natural disaster..." she ask the strange man. "With that we could know how long you been here"



"How about I ask you that question, and we can pretend you exist for a few minutes, and you're not nosy."




> "If I may?" she will try to check on him to see how his health is going.
> Heal
> Tassara
> 1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)



Kiyro pulls back, "you may not."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "What is this "we" Business. Don't tell me you made an imaginary friend in a dream world? Why wonder you are insane."
> "As for what "Time" is it's what separates the mortals from the gods."



Kiyro laughs.

"I'm not telling him, he can figure it out for himself."


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "Five days or five hundred years, you've been here longer than we have," Drell says. "I don't suppose you've actually managed to venture beyond this little cabin? Or have you spent your time here staring at a fire and speaking to the voices in your head?"



"I feel as if I've been everywhere there is to be, and yet I never go anywhere."

Kiyro swallows hard, and sits down, for the first time since he heard them in the surrounding trees, wondering if maybe they could be real.

"If you're really here, then I have bad news for you- we can't leave. There's nowhere to go. I'm not sure how you got here...but make yourselves very comfortable."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2013)

"Trapped?" Drell asks, the corner of his mouth twitching slightly. "One man, half mad and broken - he might be trapped here. But there's a dozen of us, almost half of whom are somewhat competent. And then myself, of course. I don't intend on being delayed much longer...we've already had our fair share of those."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 17, 2013)

"Faster?"  Kaylee stifles a giggle.  "I've never thought of things that way..."  Musing for a moment Kaylee turns her attention back to the man.  "How did you come to be in the land of dreams?"  She asks him then speaks a little quieter as the realization of how the situation might seem.  "I am as real as I can be.  I have substance, I feel, I breath..."  She puts out a hand toward him.  "I am flesh and blood.  Are you?"

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Law said:


> "I'm not telling him, he can figure it out for himself."


"Figure what out?"
Ulysesn nods his head back and forth "Nevermind"


Law said:


> "How about I ask you that question, and we can pretend you exist for a few minutes, and you're not nosy."
> Kiyro laughs.
> 
> "I'm not telling him, he can figure it out for himself."


"Okay then the basics. Have you heard of Ylati,Eomr,Dnalgne,The Wilds,or the Naisrep Empire?"


Nicodemus said:


> "Trapped?" Drell asks, the corner of his mouth twitching slightly. "One man, half mad and broken - he might be trapped here. But there's a dozen of us, almost half of whom are somewhat competent. And then myself, of course. I don't intend on being delayed much longer...we've already had our fair share of those."


"If time is really has been described to us then we may very well be spending seconds for every minute. Besides we shouldn't be trapped if the Monk comes through for us."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2013)

"Aye she's all flesh an blood. She's got great tits too." Duncan nods approvingly.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2013)

Kiyro rolls his eyes at the man who is clearly a magic-wielder of some kind, and quite full of himself.

"Yes. Trapped. Even one with power such as yours," Kiyro pauses to give a mock-bow of his head, "can not leave this place until the mist reappears."

He then looks at the young human girl who seems to be a little too tactile, and swallows, before inching further away from her.

"I don't remember..." he takes a moment to weigh his options, "or at least I don't remember which truth is real."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2013)

"So how did ye get here then?" Duncan asks "and have ye been travellin this place a lot? We just got here. First thing we saw was yer cabin and we decided te say hi."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 17, 2013)

Frowning, Kaylee sighed.  "I am sorry if I startled you but we are in luck!  The mist is here!  That's good right?  I wish Zakur had more time to tell us things like mist, cabins, and strange people..."  She rolled her eyes in frustration and began looking around.  "What do you eat here?  Do you sleep in the dream realm?"


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2013)

"I don't know any of those places," Kiyro said to the young man with the scarred face.

"Traveling? No you don't understand this place..." Kiyro trails off, trying to field all questions at once, letting himself get excited at the prospect of real people in spite of himself, but his heart leaps up into his throat when he registers what the attractive young lady says.

As she starts to move away, asking inane questions, Kiyro lunges forward, grabbing both of her arms and squaring her to him carefully, but quickly.

"_What_ did you say?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Law said:


> "I don't know any of those places," Kiyro said to the young man with the scarred face.
> 
> "Traveling? No you don't understand this place..." Kiyro trails off, trying to field all questions at once, letting himself get excited at the prospect of real people in spite of himself, but his heart leaps up into his throat when he registers what the attractive young lady says.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn eyes widen briefly and he starts considering options if this gets out of hand
"She said the fog is here. Now will you let her go?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 17, 2013)

"I-oh!"  Kaylee's eyes go huge and Brox growls ready to lunge.  "What part?"  She thinks over her statement. "What do you eat?  Zakur?  Strange people?  The mist is here?"  The young Druid let her heart slow but was ready to give Brox or Talon a command.  " I suggest you let me go or you are about to find out how real Brox is."


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2013)

Kiyro looks at the young man, then back at the attractive human girl, before becoming aware of his hands and the vicinity of her.

Impatient, he lets her go and runs out the front door to the porch, ignoring all the others he didn't even know were present and scans the trees.

"Are you telling me that you can see the mist? Don't play games now..."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2013)

"Aye, it's right over there." Duncan says , "What happens in the mist?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2013)

"Well unless it vanished in between you letting us in and just now, I'd say it's there," Drell calls, not bothering to follow the crazy man. "Now, if you know how to use the mist to get out of here, feel free to explain."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 17, 2013)

"Okay..."  Kaylee gives a shake of her head.  "Cabin in the forest, surround by heavy mist, yeah we see it.  Don't you?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Law said:


> Kiyro looks at the young man, then back at the attractive human girl, before becoming aware of his hands and the vicinity of her.
> 
> Impatient, he lets her go and runs out the front door to the porch, ignoring all the others he didn't even know were present and scans the trees.
> 
> "Are you telling me that you can see the mist? Don't play games now..."



"What.. you don't? It's everywhere I can't go an inch without seeing any. Did you perhaps lose your way?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 17, 2013)

Hayao watches the unfolding situation with the odd man with increasing curiosity, finally whispering something to Beatrix in Celestial.  "This seems odd.  Do you think it's possible to meet others in this Realm, from other waypoints?"


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2013)

Kiyro's jaw drops, his eyes pained beyond belief, as he stares at the people talking to him.

Without another word, he slowly walks down the steps towards the trees. 

"I don't see it either..." he agreed, "I don't care if they're lying and I look a fool, I have to try, and you know it."

Kiyro starts walking toward the trees, hoping his mind is just playing tricks on him by not showing him the mist he's waited for.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Ulysesn decides to follow Kiyro a good distance away to observe what he's doing.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2013)

"Aye alright let's follow the crazy person. Not like we have anythin better te do aye?" Duncan says and follows. "So what's so special about this mist?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 17, 2013)

"Hey! Where are you going?"  Kaylee pushes through to follow him.  "Who are you talking to?  Where does the mist take you?  Please tell me about the mist."


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2013)

Kiyro keeps walking.

"There must be a higher concentration of it somewhere, can you help me find it?"

Shaking his head as he walks around in circles and random directions in frustration, he calls back to the girl.

"Your slow friend said something about "traveling", well...I suppose this might be something like that. Look, if you want to leave this clearing, you'll come with me. I don't know why I can't see the mist myself, but if I find the path, I can guide you to safety as well."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2013)

Tassara moves along with Kaylee and the crazy man.

"The mist might be a bridge between smaller planes..." she says out of her head. "... I guess" 

She will point out where the concentration of mist seems to be.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Law said:


> Kiyro keeps walking.
> 
> "There must be a higher concentration of it somewhere, can you help me find it?"
> 
> ...


"Hey!"
Ulysesn frowns
"We have a cleric of the coddler with us you know. She probably knows more than any of us I would guess. Aside from that I guess we should try traveling with you since this Cabin isn't exactly what we want."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2013)

"Or it could simply represent a pathway to other parts of the Dreaming," Drell murmers in response to Tassara. He too follows Kiyro, but keeps a good bit of distance between the crazy man and himself.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2013)

"Maybe..."

((Knowledge: Planes:
Roll (1D20)+11
2, +11
Total: 13))

"I'm having trouble clearing the cobwebs..."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 17, 2013)

"Hmm..."  Kaylee takes in what he says then speeds up to follow him, waving at the others to follow.  "My name is Kaylee by the way."  She says it absently as she scans the area to see if the mist is heavier anywhere.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+12:
9,+12
Total:21

If she sees any she will point it out to him.  "What else do we have?"  Kaylee calls to others knowing some might doubt the safety of the issue, Brox stays by her side eyeing the man carefully.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2013)

"Aye an my name's Duncan. You've been here longer than us so I reckon followin you is better than just wanderin around."


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2013)

"Kiyro," he replies, before smacking his forearm.

"Shut up, you don't get a name."

He sighs and stops, looking at the others in the various places they're in. For the first time being curious about their number and motive, but he shakes it off for later.

"This is not working. Ok, I think if you gather your friends near the edge of the clearing, and we all move into the mist together - the results will speak for themselves."

He bites back the fear that he may not go through with them, and forces a smile.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2013)

"Ye want us te hold hands too?" Duncan says grabbing Kaylees hand. "Don't want te get separated ye know." he grins


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Law said:


> "Kiyro," he replies, before smacking his forearm.
> 
> "Shut up, you don't get a name."
> 
> ...


"Sounds like plan. Though I have to wonder to the reason you can't see the mist. This is a place of dreams perhaps you feared the mist going away and it preceded to do so."
Ulysesn goes to the edge of the clearing with the others


----------



## Kuno (Jun 17, 2013)

"Actually that isn't a bad idea.  If we move through the mist and you can't see it maybe you can't travel with us without touching."  She will hold out her other hand to Kiyro before heading toward the mist.  Brox will bite on her cloak.  The young woman has no idea why she is following this stranger, other than it is a dream.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2013)

Kiyro looks down and laughs at something unseen, almost begrudgingly, then turns to the slow man who named himself Duncan with a grave face.

"Actually, holding hands is about the worst thing you can do."

((Bluff:
Roll (1D20)+3
16, +3
Total: 19))


----------



## Kuno (Jun 17, 2013)

"Really?"  Kaylee's eyes widen and she snatches her hand away.  "Why?  What happens?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2013)

"Shit!" Duncan moves away from Kaylee and everyone else. "Cheers mate, that was a close one."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2013)

"...but... I once heard you need to be holding hands with someone if you wish to teleport... if we are moving between planes that would be...best... I think?"

Knowledge Planes
Link removed
1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)

"Uhmm...."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 17, 2013)

“Really, should we trust someone living in a cabin in the woods, that's talking to himself?” Yuki states, standing by few that ran off, Aries by her side. 

((Sense Motive 

Roll(1d20)+5:
20,+5
Total: 25

Of course when you DON'T need a 20...))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Law said:


> Kiyro looks down and laughs at something unseen, almost begrudgingly, then turns to the slow man who named himself Duncan with a grave face.
> 
> "Actually, holding hands is about the worst thing you can do."
> 
> ...



"The worst thing you can do? I really doubt that. 
I mean I could tie you with a rope by the neck and drag you behind the group all tied to each other. Would that be worse?"


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2013)

Kiyro laughs, "you could try, tree-hugger, but you'll find ropes don't tend to tie around me too well."

He shakes his head at something, "they don't take jokes well, best to stop pestering me."

To the others, he just shrugs, "I truly don't think it matters what you hold, and who it belongs to."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Law said:


> Kiyro laughs, "you could try, tree-hugger, but you'll find ropes don't tend to tie around me too well."
> 
> He shakes his head at something, "they don't take jokes well, best to stop pestering me."
> 
> To the others, he just shrugs, "I truly don't think it matters what you hold, and who it belongs to."



"Just as well, if you need a fog it's probably for a reason. Because all this fog does is obscure my sight...!
Hold on a moment that holding hands idea might not be a bad one. Perhaps you should close your eyes and let us lead you while you hold our hands?"


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2013)

Kiyro rolls his eyes at the man, before remembering what tongue he used to respond to the automated message earlier, and hastily covered his left ribcage with his elbow, deciding he needed to go back and get his coat before they..."traveled".


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2013)

Law said:


> Kiyro laughs, "you could try, tree-hugger, but you'll find ropes don't tend to tie around me too well."
> 
> He shakes his head at something, "they don't take jokes well, best to stop pestering me."
> 
> To the others, he just shrugs, "I truly don't think it matters what you hold, and who it belongs to."



"eh? Ye were jokin? Aha mate ye had me fooled there! With a silver tongue like that ye could sell ice to penguins. An I think I'm wit ye on this one. Doesn't matter what we hold or who it belongs to!"

With that he links arms with Kaylee again.


----------



## kluang (Jun 17, 2013)

Zozaria follows the group while looking at his surrounding. 

Knowledge planes

1d20+9
19+9=29


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2013)

Ricket watches quietly as the group is getting to know the new mage and explore their options to find an exit to this cottage setting.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2013)

((Seriously?  Just how many of you have ranks in Knowledge: Planes?  Nobody ever takes ranks in Knowledge: Planes))


*Spoiler*: _Anyone with ranks in Knowledge: Planes that made a DC25_ 




You know that the mists are a natural phenomenon in this plane and that they act as some sort of border.  They have a reputation of shifting from time to time but they are chaotic and unpredictable.




As the group moves deeper into the mist it quickly obscures their sight after a moment it clears and they find that their surroundings, and their selves have changed.  Anyone familiar with the city recognizes the architecture as matching Aurum's.


*Spoiler*: _Zozaria_ 




You remember talking with your father, being selected to represent house Zanarkand in this year's Tournament of Magus.  Something seems different in your father's voice as he talked to you.  House Zanarkand has competed in the tournament for many years and while it's an honor to compete it normally attracts little attention.  Still you are sure your father wants you to bring honor to the house.

You remember getting dressed in a chain shirt emblazoned with the crest of house Zanarkand and taking your shock-sword to the ceremony that will announce the start of the competition.  

Your other equipment, which some vague part of you remembers, is currently missing.  You recognize the others but again it seems hazy and hard to pin down.





*Spoiler*: _Not Zozaria, Not Kaylee_ 




You remember being hired to represent one of the noble houses in this years Magus tournament.  You were given promises of fame and riches for your success.

You were given ceremonial equipment for the tournament, a fine chain shirt washed with the emblem of your represented house and a strange weapon, like a sword but blunted to uselessness (Duncan recognizes it as a weapon used in Magus training).  Energy crackles along it with a light swing.

You have a vague feeling that you are missing some things and in some cases some companions however the idea is quickly replaced with a memory of leaving them behind while getting ready.  You recognize the others but the thought of if seems slippery, the more you try to focus and pin it down the harder it is to address specifically.





*Spoiler*: _Kiyro_ 




Unlike the others your mind is clearer.  You recognize this place as a new dream, one focused on Zozaria, and the role you are given being just that a role.  Still it is something new and you have an inkling of suspicion that with so many minds gathered it is only a matter of time before this dream will break into another.  Perhaps one will show you a way out of this?





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




You find yourself in the same place as the others however beyond the location nothing has changed whereas the others all seem dressed oddly and something seems off about the whole situation.  Brox and the hawk are both missing though.




The ceremony goes on for a short time, announcing the competition, introducing the competing houses.  After a while of speaking the announcer steps back to retrieve something then announces with a flourish, "and this year's winner will bring home a special prize!"  He holds up a sword, it's difficult to appraise but it seems to be made of some strange black material.

With a shock Zozaria recognizes it from stories as the Blade of Zanarkand, a legendary sword thought lost generations ago.

The tournament will start shortly however as with most ceremony there's time to chat and mingle before things get going.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 17, 2013)

Troyce is a bit uncomfortable with wielding such a blunt-in-multiple-senses weapon, but decided not to comment on it outloud. 

He will just try and go with the flow of what's going on, at least until someone else does something stupid.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2013)

((i have ranks on knowledge planes, but I have a -1 from INT so it's only +3))

Tassara looks at her weapon with curiosity. Strangely, Kathy is holding one too on her mouth. She drops it and turns it around with its paw like it was a toy.  (())

"...alright... So... uhm... this is a magus tournament, right? So this must be Duncan's or Zozaria's dream... I guess" 

"Are all going to participate on this? This doesn't seem too safe"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2013)

"This is Magus stuff. Like this sword....we use it te channel our magic through it, but usually for training. Man this is weird. Takes me back though..." Clearly Duncan's memories of his time as a training Magus were not fond ones.

"Anyways, what should we do? Try an win the tournament? Maybe if we get the sword then we get te move on te the next realm?" Duncan says scratching his head, noting that he was now bald. "Where the fuck's ma hair gone!"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 17, 2013)

"Brox?  Talon?"  Kaylee whistles for her companions then scowls when they do not approach.  "What is going on?"  Looking around she sees the others dressed strangely and no longer grouped together.  "Where are we now?"  She mumbles to herself, her eyes flicking around for her companions.  "Brox!"  She snaps hoping he will come from somewhere.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2013)

Drell isn't quite sure what's going on, but strangely, it doesn't seem to matter. The armor on his body is heavy and cumbersome, but it's supposed to be there. The sword in his hand is too long and awkward, and he's half convinced he doesn't know how to use one, but he's supposed to be using it. 

His head hurts, slightly, but he pushes the dull ache aside and instead focuses on the only thing that actually matters here - winning the tournament. He glances around at the other competitors. Some of them seem familiar, but he can't quite place it, and so instead he steps away from the rest of the group, trying to identify the weakest one. Now if only he could remember how to use a sword...


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2013)

"Magus magics? And training blades? It takes me back to my Templar training days. May the best man win." Ricket looks at his new strange equipment.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2013)

"Aye no point usin my big spells...might dip into a few tricks here an there though." Duncan grins.


----------



## kluang (Jun 17, 2013)

"Wow..... The Blade of Zanarkand...."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2013)

"Uhm... It looks like I get to fight Yuki. What's so special about that sword prize anyway?" She ask Zozaria and Duncan.


----------



## kluang (Jun 17, 2013)

"Nobody seen that blade for ages.... This the Tournament of Magus. One of the most respectable tournament in Aurum. I enter this tournament because I'm the first Magus in two generation. My brother and sister are wizards. My mother is a Diviner and my father is an Eldritch Knight."


"I will fight for that blade." And he turna to Tassara. "Don't fight the current. Flow with it. That's the best way of navigating in the dream."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2013)

"An ancient relic... impressive." Tassara nods and looks at her sword "Ok, I guess I can give it a try, not sure how I'm going to fare though. I just hope Kathy is alright..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2013)

A herald makes his way through announcing that the first battles will begin shortly.

*Please post your initiatives and 5 rounds of combat for the first battle.*  Battles will be decided by judges after 5 rounds if both opponents are still standing.  There will be healing between each round but no chance to refresh spells.  *In 24 hours I'll do rolls for anyone that hasn't posted.*

Feel free to continue talking while everyone posts though.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2013)

Tassara breathes deeply a couple of times and stretches. 


*[SIZE=+1]Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, *Level* 3, *Init* +4, *HP* 54/54, *Speed 20* 
*AC* 16, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 8, Wis 20, Cha 18


Tassara will start the the fight with the weapon. No use on using anything else. She rather use her spells against a real threat.

"Go easy on me, yes?" she asks Yuki a little nervous. For what she has seen so far, Yuki is a monk and doesn't need the sword to give her a beating.

Initiative 1d20+4 → [3,4] = (7)

*Round 1 - Round 5*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attacks
Initiative 1d20+4 → [3,4] = (7)
1d20 → [19] = (19)
1d20 → [18] = (18)
1d20 → [8] = (8)
1d20 → [13] = (13)
1d20 → [3] = (3)

Damage
Initiative 1d20+4 → [3,4] = (7)
3d6 → [5,5,3] = (13)
3d6 → [6,3,2] = (11)
3d6 → [1,5,1] = (7)
3d6 → [6,6,5] = (17)
3d6 → [4,3,5] = (12)


----------



## Kuno (Jun 17, 2013)

Watching everyone gear up and now some fights were beginning.  "Something seems...off..."  Kaylee looks around trying to figure out what that something is.

Perception:
1d20+12 → [13,12] = (25)

The druid will then begin to move around, avoiding the swordplay/fights and try to take in the whole situation and the other people involved.

Perception:
1d20+12 → [9,12] = (21)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2013)

Kuno said:


> Watching everyone gear up and now some fights were beginning.  "Something seems...off..."  Kaylee looks around trying to figure out what that something is.
> 
> Perception:
> 1d20+12 → [13,12] = (25)
> ...



I don't have a lot for you.  The party members are certainly behaving strangely but aside from that Kaylee doesn't notice anything that stands out particularly.  Crowds are gathered to watch the event and are currently chatting and placing bets on the first round of the competition.  Nobles watch from higher covered seating, it's certainly a spectacle but nothing is "wrong" exactly (well other than everything, but beside that!).

About the only thing unusual she notices while wandering around is she doesn't see any exits to the greater city, it's as if the tournament grounds were the entire world.


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2013)

Ricket will use the sword to smack down his opponent.

Initiative:
1d20+1
12+1 = 13

attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
1d20+3
18+3 = 21

r2
1d20+3
2+3 = 5

r3
1d20+3
17+3 = 20

r4
1d20+3
2+3 = 5

r5
1d20+3
8+3 = 11




damage


*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
3d6+5
3,4,1+5 = 13

r2
3d6+5
4,2,1+5 = 12

r3
3d6+5
4,3,6+5 = 18

r4
3d6+5
1,4,4+5 = 14

r5
3d6+5
4,5,2+5 = 16


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 17, 2013)

?Swords? Noooooooooooo!?  cries out in frustration, but decides to just use the sword, ?I'll try, considering I've never picked up a sword in my life.?

Initiative
Roll(1d20)+2:
14,+2
Total:16


*Spoiler*: _Rounds 1-3_ 



Round 1:
 Roll(1d20)+0:
20,0
Total:20


Round 2:

Roll(1d20)+ 0:
7,0
Total:7



Round 3:

Roll(1d20)+0:
1,0
Total:1




?I guess the Candler is quite fond of you.?  She grins. 



*Spoiler*: _Round 4_ 



Round 4:

Roll(1d20)+0:
3,0
Total:3




?Er Cuddler...?


*Spoiler*: _Round 5_ 



Round 5:

Roll(1d20)+0:
4,0
Total:4



?GAH!  No Coddler!? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damage:
Round 1

Roll(3d6)+0:
1,2,5,+0
Total:8

Round 2

Roll(3d6)+0:
3,6,5,+0
Total:14

Round 3

Roll(3d6)+0:
6,4,1,+0
Total:11

Round 4

Roll(3d6)+0:
5,6,3,+0
Total:14

Round 5

Roll(3d6)+0:
6,2,3,+0
Total:11


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2013)

"Ye know...I'm not too thrilled about fightin each other here." Duncan says. "I'd rather no cause any damage and lose, but.....this is a perfect opportunity to show I'm no a fuckin failure now isn't it?" Duncan exhales and grips his sword tight, "I'm no a fuckin Donkey..." he murmurs under his breath.

Round 1-5 (just realised I can't use Dervish dance! Glad I put those points into strength!)

HP: 58
AC: 15
F: 7
R: 5
W: 3


Init (bah this'll screw me over)
1d20+5
5+5 = 10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1

Duncan keeps his distance and uses Evil Eye to mess up his saves.

Round 2

Duncan, moves in a bit closer with his sword drawn and casts Slumber

Round 3

If he hasn't fallen asleep then Duncan will use one point from his magus pool for arcane accuracy +4atk rolls (swift action) and will cast *Touch of fatigue*

Atk
1d20+6 (4+4-2)
13+6 = 19

Dmg:
3d6+2
1,5,2+2 = 10

Round 4
From there on Duncan will just hit the guy with his sword!

1d20+4
15+4 = 19

3d6+2
5,3,6+2 = 16

Round 5

1d20+4
3+4 = 7

3d6+2
6,2,3+2 = 13


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2013)

Captain Obvious said:


> ?Swords? Noooooooooooo!?  cries out in frustration, but decides to just use the sword, ?I'll try, considering I've never picked up a sword in my life.?





"Was never good with swords either. Only the smaller ones... but this is not even like that" Tassara explains as she fights.




Captain Obvious said:


> ?I guess the Candler is quite fond of you.?  She grins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Is not-... never mind" she lets it slips as Yuki is trying her best.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2013)

((And since we've got a pair done why not get things started?))

The announcer steps out onto a platform overlooking the arena and addresses the crowds.  "Looks like our first match is ready to go!  Representing House Yllondra we have Sister Tassara of the Coddler!"  The man pauses as the audience cheers.  "And her opponent the honorable Yuki of the Order of the Circle representing house Gogara!"  Again the crowd cheers and the two are enter the ring to face one another.

The ringside judge gives the signal to being and Yuki launches off like a rocket, cracking Tassara soundly with her sword.  Electricity shocks Tassara and the world spins for a moment but she grits through the pain to drive her sword through a hole in Yuki's defense.  Yuki tries to recover but she's still off balance from her initial attack and the strike is clumsy.  Tassara strikes again while they're close catching Yuki in the ribs.

Both gun-shy from the nasty shocks the two back off making cautious attacks at one another for the rest of the battle before the judge finally calls time.

After a moment of conferencing the judge raises a blue flag, the announce calls out, "well it started our tournament with an explosive close call, everyone give a hand to our first winner, Sister Tassara!"  There's an explosion of cheers as the audience celebrates (and money changes hands).


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 17, 2013)

Troyce feels bad about having to beat on the new guy, but he really wants to win that sword if only to spite Zozo in his own dream

Initiative
1d20+4
19+4=23


*Spoiler*: __ 



Swordstaff Attacks
1d20+3+4-4
4+3=7
7+3=10
6+3=9
3+3=6
15+3=18

Swordstaff Damage
3d6+2
(4+1+3)+2=10
(2+4+3)+2=11
(2+6+5)+2=15
(4+3+4)+2=13
(5+5+4)+2=16


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2013)

*Initiative*
1d20+8 → [13,9] = *(22)*

HP: 40
AC: 15 (Without Chain Shirt) (19 With it)
F(+4) R (+6) W(+3)


*Spoiler*: __ 




This isn't Drell's specialty, so he's going to try to end it quickly.

*Round 1*

Drink one of his *Enlarge Person Extracts* (+2 to STR, -2 to Dex, -1 to AC, weapon damage goes to 4d6, I assume?)

*Round 2*

*Shift* behind the opponent and STRIIIIIIIKE!
1d20+0 → [6] = (6)
4d6+1→ [6,4,5,4,1] = (20)

*Round 3*

*Shift* behind the opponent and STRIIIIIIIKE!
1d20+0 → [8] = (8)
4d6+1→ [4,5,6,5,1] = (21)

*Round 4*

*Shift* behind the opponent and STRIIIIIIIKE!
1d20+0 → [18] = (18)
4d6+1→ [2,1,5,2,1] = (11)

*Round 5*

*Shift* behind the opponent and STRIIIIIIIKE!
1d20+0 → [14] = (14)
4d6+1→ [5,6,4,5,1] = (21)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2013)

"It was a good fight!" she goes and shakes Yuki's hand.  "Ok... now, who would I have to fight next?" she looks around suddenly full of energy and anticipation.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 17, 2013)

A quick shiver runs down her spine, “Yeah that was really fun!”  she shakes Tassara's hand, giving her stupid grin again.  “That was a shocking battle.” She states, beginning to walk away from the cleric.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2013)

"And our next match is about to give way, representing House Adlewine: Troyce DePrivo!  And the paladin Ricket representing house Azurequeso!"  The next pair enters the arena facing one another seriously.

Troyce moves in quickly hoping to catch his opponent off his guard however the sword is heavier than he is used to and the strike comes slow and clumsily, Ricket carefully parries the dangerous blade and spins with the momentum catching Troyce in the leg as the nimble rogue tries to dance away.  The two cross swords again, a flash of electricity jumps between their blades but both escape damage.

Ricket pushes in raining heavy blows as the rogue tries to fend them off, after a moment one finally cuts in digging a line of electricity across Troyce's chest.  Troyce tries to recover cutting back as the two exchange blows and parries for a moment, his sword digs into the armpit of the Paladin just before time is called.

The judges confer for only a moment before signalling the announcer who shouts out, "and again after a valiant match we have our next winner, the paladin Ricket and house Azurequeso!"

"And our next match is ready as well!  Gene-Rick of house Koeniglichehaus versus Drell D'Harron representing house Nomefalso!"

Drell enters the arena with his totally-detailed-and-not-at-all-a-placeholder opponent.  As the judge signals to start he quaffs his elixir and grows to dwarf his opponent, there's a few cheers from the crowd at the exciting change of pace.  Undaunted his opponent wades in trying his best to attack however even so large Drell retains his elven reflexes.

A moment later Drell simply vanishes, appearing behind his opponent who turns in surprise only to catch a heavy hit from the sword crumpling him to the ground.  After a moment of verification from the judges the announcer calls out, "well how about that for some excitement!  Our clear winner Drell D'Harron and house Nomefalso!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 17, 2013)

Hayao pushes his hat back as he often does when trying to get a better look at whatever it was he was about to do, sighing gently.  "Forgive me for what I'm about to do, but fate has set you in front of me as an opponent..."  Taking a few practice swings at first, Hayao tests the weight of this new weapon for a split second before agilely closing the distance to begin.

Hayao will use his daily Challenge on Kiyro and also use his single use of Resolute to use the Unstoppable power.


*Spoiler*: _Initiative_ 




1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16)
17





*Spoiler*: _Attack_ 




1d20 → [20] = (20)
1d20 → [9] = (9)
1d20 → [16] = (16)
1d20 → [18] = (18)
1d20 → [14] = (14)
+2 from BAB and +2 from Strength, -4 for sucking with this weapon, so just a straight d20.
17





*Spoiler*: _Damage_ 




3d6+4 → [1,6,1,4] = (12)
3d6+4 → [2,3,6,4] = (15)
3d6+4 → [5,2,3,4] = (14)
3d6+4 → [3,1,4,4] = (12)
3d6+4 → [3,1,6,4] = (14)
17

Crit confirmation 
1d20 → [17] = (17)
17


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Ye know...I'm not too thrilled about fightin each other here." Duncan says. "I'd rather no cause any damage and lose, but.....this is a perfect opportunity to show I'm no a fuckin failure now isn't it?" Duncan exhales and grips his sword tight, "I'm no a fuckin Donkey..." he murmurs under his breath.
> 
> Round 1-5 (just realised I can't use Dervish dance! Glad I put those points into strength!)
> 
> ...


Ulysesn
HP: 51/51

*Spoiler*: __ 



Level 3 5484/6000
After past life memories +6 to any
Str: 10(+0)
Dex: 20(+5)
Con: 14(+2)
Int: 14(+2)
Wis: 14(+2)
Chr: 12(+1)
Fort: +5 = +3[Class] +2[Con]
Ref: +8 = +3[Class] +5[Dex]
Will: +3 = +1[Class] +2[Wis] +1 to fear saves
AC: 20 (15 touch, 15 flat footed)
10 + armor bonus 4 + buckler bonus 1(???) + Dexterity modifier 5
armor check -1


BAB: +4 (+3 Ranger+ 1.5 Fighter)
CMB: +9 = Base attack bonus 4 + Strength modifier(+5 on finessable weapons) + special size modifier
CMD: 19 = 10 + Base attack bonus 4+ Strength modifier 0+ Dexterity modifier 5+ special size modifier 0 + miscellaneous modifiers 0



Immune to magic sleep effects
+2 bonus against enchantment spells and effects
"I really don't like fighting close up..."



*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1
Ulysesn runs as fast as he can and gets up close to duncan before he can react.


round 2



After both of those blows Ulysesn will fight defensibly for the rest of the 3 rounds
-4 attack +2 ac(21 or 22 ac)
Round 3


round 4


round 5


----------



## kluang (Jun 17, 2013)

Zozaria looks at his opponent. "Noir...."

Initiative

Roll(1d20)+1:
19,+1
Total:20

Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1 cast Chilling Touch

Roll(1d20)+2:
11,+2
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d20)+2:
12,+2
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+2:
19,+2
Total:21




Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(3d6)+2:
5,6,3,+2
Total:16

Roll(3d6)+2:
2,6,5,+2
Total:15

Roll(3d6)+2:
5,1,3,+2
Total:11

Roll(3d6)+2:
6,2,4,+2
Total:14


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2013)

Kiyro grins, drinking in the new surroundings with unabashed joy. The new circumstances aren't ideal, of course, but it's something...anything other than a cabin in the woods. It hardly matters to him what is asked of him, he'll even play along and pretend he's sucked right in.

Hefting his new weapon in his hand, he quickly designs a way to use his speed and agility to wield it, rather than his strength. Abilities, forms, strategies, and memories sift through passageways in his conscious mind like snap-shots or stories told by someone else. Kiyro picks his way through them, and walks towards his announced opponent with a grin.


*Spoiler*: _Initiative_ 




HP: 31
(1D20)+10
14, +10
Total: 24





*Spoiler*: _Attacks_ 



1(1D20)+1- [5, 1] = 6
2(1D20)+1- [17, 1] = 18
3(1D20)+1- [14, 1] = 15
4(1D20)+1- [19, 1] = 20
5(1D20)+1- [10, 1] = 11





*Spoiler*: _Damage_ 



1(3D6)-1- [13, -1] = 12
2(3D6)-1- [11, -1] = 10
3(3D6)-1- [13, -1] = 12
4(3D6)-1- [16, -1] = 15
5(3D6)-1- [10, -1] = 9


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2013)

The announcer continues, "things are heating up folks, we'll be finished with the first round shortly!  Our next match faces house Eanglas against house Madrabui!"  There's a pause as roars of shouts drown out the man, apparently this is something of a rivalry.  "Representing house Eanglas we have a Samurai of the Order of Tajiya: Hayao!  His opponent representing Madrabui is the Witch of the Woods Kiyro!"  There's somewhat of a chill in the air as the last is announced but after a moment the crowd is back to thunderous applause.

The two face off and the battle begins.  Kiyro reacts first leaping into battle with his unfamiliar sword however his excitement overcomes his ability and the swing lands short of his opponent.  Sensing Kiyro is off balance Hayao swings a hard chop catching Kiyro in the head.  For a moment it seems as if the witch will black out but he regains his footing.  Composing himself Kiyro delivers a sharp strike back to the samurai.

The two are evenly matched for a moment, neither able to gain the advantage on the other then Kiyro spots an opening, sensing that perhaps this is his chance to regain ground Kiyro strikes with all he has cracking soundly against the samurai, seeing Kiyro's defenses down to strike Hayao strikes as well trading blows.

Both teeter backward away from each other then Kiyro drops to the ground, stunned.  Hayao's head rings from the shocks but the announcement comes clear, "winner: house Eangles and their Samurai Hayao!"

((Will do more later))


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2013)

Kiyro tosses the weapon to the side, removes the easy-at-hand armor pieces and lies flat on his back with a laugh. Something tries to get his attention around the ringing in his ears, but he ignores it.

"Fun."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 17, 2013)

Hayao blinks once, twice, teetering once and then twice, but steadies himself, tossing aside his weapon and picking up Kiyro despite any potential protesting and slumping him over the shoulder as he retreats from the stadium to put the half elf somewhere he can rest and then get some rest himself.  "You were a worthy opponent.  Thank you for the match."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2013)

"Bloomin hell some good fights like. Crowd is fairly into it an all." Duncan says anxiously, "still what does this mean? I mean a big arena and fightin - it's bizarre."

Duncan goes up to Kiyro once he has done with his match. "Great match mate, but what do ye make of all this? I mean is it really ok just te get caught up in this?"


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2013)

Kiyro looks at the big man from the bench where he was deposited, with a raised eyebrow.

"Why would you ask me what _I_ think of it? We're just fighters, competing in a tournament, after all. Well, I think it's grandiose, but a bit over the top this year..."

Kiyro continues to study the man's face, whose name he recalls as Duncan, and wonders quizzically how the man is even able to conjure that much confusion in the face of the dream on his first go.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 17, 2013)

At first Kaylee was worried, she could see the blades were blunted but still the fighting was for the most part, fierce.  Once a battle or two were done, the druid relaxed a bit but still kept herself on guard for anything that might happen.  "Well done!"  She will cheer to each of those that win their fight, the excitement of the crowd getting to her.

After a few moments and a bit to gain her composure, Kaylee will wander around a bit.  Looking in a few of the booths, talking to people.  She will find a shop keeper or a bartender and ask about the tournament, saying she just got here.  She will ask about the prize and what makes the sword so special.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2013)

Law said:


> Kiyro looks at the big man from the bench where he was deposited, with a raised eyebrow.
> 
> "Why would you ask me what _I_ think of it? We're just fighters, competing in a tournament, after all. Well, I think it's grandiose, but a bit over the top this year..."
> 
> Kiyro continues to study the man's face, whose name he recalls as Duncan, and wonders quizzically how the man is even able to conjure that much confusion in the face of the dream on his first go.



"Eh? It feels kinda weird....but ach it's just a feelin I guess. Must've drank somethin strange." Duncan sits down and rubs his now bald head, "I wish I had hair...."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Eh? It feels kinda weird....but ach it's just a feelin I guess. Must've drank somethin strange." Duncan sits down and rubs his now bald head, "I wish I had hair...."


Ulysesn walks forward
"What are you peasants going on about? If you hope to rise in power at all you need to get in there and fight. Hold on have I seen some of you somewhere before...? 

Ah of course I remember now the bald one pissed himself yesterday in front of royalty and had his hair pulled out down to his roots. A fitting punishment I would think. I can't believe anyone would choose you to represent a noble family."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 17, 2013)

Hayao adjusts his glasses, looking over the newcomer with an iced glare.  "One does not sully their blade with the blood of ruffians."  The samurai waves a hand dismissively at Ulysesn, returning his attention to Kiyro.  He's just about to say something, but holds his tongue, shaking his head gently with a smirk.  Then, he departs for other realms to meditate on how he'd win his next match.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao adjusts his glasses, looking over the newcomer with an iced glare.  "One does not sully their blade with the blood of ruffians."  The samurai waves a hand dismissively at Ulysesn, returning his attention to Kiyro.  He's just about to say something, but holds his tongue, shaking his head gently with a smirk.  Then, he departs for other realms to meditate on how he'd win his next match.



"We'll see about that Samurai the Fandor house will be glad to show it's still the strongest of the Nobels by winning each year as usual unlike those cowards that recruit Magus."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn walks forward
> "What are you peasants going on about? If you hope to rise in power at all you need to get in there and fight. Hold on have I seen some of you somewhere before...?
> 
> Ah of course I remember now the bald one pissed himself yesterday in front of royalty and had his hair pulled out down to his roots. A fitting punishment I would think. I can't believe anyone would choose you to represent a noble family."



"Nothin noble about ye, ye jackarse! I'm glad I get the opportunity te fight one of youse and kick ye in yer pencil penis!" Duncan growls


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Nothin noble about ye, ye jackarse! I'm glad I get the opportunity te fight one of youse and kick ye in yer pencil penis!" Duncan growls



"Hahaha what is an ugly donkey like you going to do to me, you won't even land a scratch!"
Ulysesn has his arms wide open mockingly laughing at Duncan


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2013)

The announce calls for the attention of the crowds as he introduces the next match, "Ladies and gentlemen it's time for the next match!  We have Duncan McAlistar of one of Dnalgne's schools of Maguscraft representing house Mardun.  And his opponent, representing house Fandor is the honorable Ulysesn Rens'hk!  We're certain to see a fight of the ages, let it being without further adieu!"

The pair enter the arena to face off against one another.  Ulysesn moves in first however he woefully overestimates the distance and crashes right past Duncan!  Duncan for his part seems content to simply stare at the ranger like he owes him money.

Ulysesn turns and tries again swinging hard however the sword glances off the fine chain armor the magus wears.  Duncan continues staring at the half-elf for reasons no one can fathom.  A few geers call out from the crowd.

The ranger makes his third attempt, Duncan parries the blow and reaches out channeling his spell however it doesn't seem to have any effect.  Duncan jabs his sword in hoping the spell at least distracts his opponent however Ulysesn proves too nimble to touch.  Someone shouts "we came to watch a fight not a dance you sissies!"

The pair strike back at one another evenly several times more while the crowd grows increasingly impatient.  Eventually time is called and the match is stopped to geers and boos of the crowd.

The announcer tries his best to settle the unruly crowd while the judges confer for what seems to be a long time.  Finally they raise a green flag and the announcer calls his verdict, "and our winner of this amazing defensive display is Duncan for house Mardun!"  The crowd doesn't seem very satisfied however most quiet as they seen the next match being rushed to the stage.

"And next up we have Zozaria of house Zanarkand facing Joe "Noir" Ike of house Trebek!"  The crowd immediately roars their approval of the new pair matching up.

Zozaria starts the battle quickly chanting a spell and striking out not with his sword but with his glowing blue hand, whisps of frost rise up from where he touches his opponent.  Joe tries to strike back however Zozaria is ready to parry the attack with his sword.

Zozaria moves in to strike trying to keep the momentum however his opponent backs away keeping his distance.  They trade exchanges for a moment before Joe catches the Zanarkand noble with a staunch strike.  

Zozaria staggers backward trying to keep his feet as "Noir" goes in for the kill however as he strikes Zozaria regains his footing and gives the house Trebek noble a quick series of strikes knocking him backward and to the ground.  The now energized crowd greets him with a rush of enthusiasm and the announcer struggles to be heard, "the winner, Zozaria of house Zanarkand!"



Kuno said:


> After a few moments and a bit to gain her composure, Kaylee will wander around a bit.  Looking in a few of the booths, talking to people.  She will find a shop keeper or a bartender and ask about the tournament, saying she just got here.  She will ask about the prize and what makes the sword so special.


Kaylee finds a food vendor in a quiet corner of the area who's happy to talk with her since most of the attention's on the fighting going on, "not sure exactly ma'am.  Tournament champion always gets some sort of trophy, most of it's the prestige that goes along with it.  I've heard tell that the nobles are especially competitive over this one though, said the sword is forged of the stuff of dreams itself whatever that means.  They're betting estates worth more than I can even dream of over who wins at least."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

"What the hell, that isn't supposed to happen I'm supposed to win the first match with ease and proceed not lose to some donkey who never touched me..."
Ulysesn seems to be struggling with something in his mind to find some reason as to why he would lose.
"I was set up, I supposed to win that fight but..."
Something tugs at Ulysesn from the darker corners of his mind but he ignores it
"Of course the judges set me up that must be it, after the tournament is over I'll have them thrown into the dungeons for their insolence.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2013)

Both of them now sitting on cushioned benches, Kiyro glances sidelong at Duncan as a buxom elven serving girl sashays past them, awaiting the recent victor's reaction.

"You know that's not mine, I think that one was clearly his," he says not quite loud enough for Duncan to hear, before smoothing out a crease in his coat.

In a more whispered tone, "where were you when the Samurai knocked me near senseless, anyway?"

Kiyro nods a couple times, listening, before blinking his eyes a couple times and looking up. "That explains why the animals didn't follow."

"Hey Duncan," Kiyro says louder, "do you ever get the feeling that you've moved from one place to another without actually doing the boring part of moving? Or that one thing has changed places to where you need it to be, without you actually having put it there?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2013)

Duncan's eyes were fixated on the chest area of the elven serving girl.

"aye...I'd like te put it there...and there...and...Excuse me miss can I get a beer. Do good an I got a nice tip fer ye!" he winks and smiles at the girl.

"Wait...were ye sayin somethin'" he says looking back at the half elf, "I have no idea what ye just said."


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2013)

"Don't worry about it, looks like you're up in round 2. Good luck."

Kiyro pulls his coat tighter around him and walks off to see what the young human girl, Kaylee, is up to. She seemed a bit more confused by her surroundings than the others did.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2013)

"Aye, cheers mate." Duncan goes to the girl, "I tell ye what yer the girl of ma dreams...."

The phrase that he'd used many times before seemed to strike a chord. He turns around to Kiyro but he'd already gone. He turns back to the elven girl but was greeted by Hayao's face

"How come whenever I'm wantin te see a nice lookin girl I see you...?" Again, it was a memory from another time and another reality as if it were a dream. "Sorry, I thought ye were someone else...anyways, let's have a good fight aye?"

He extends his hand to shake Hayao's


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2013)

Tassara looks around nervous and gulps when she gets to the arena against Zozaria. "Ok... I can do this!"

Initiative 1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22)

Attacks

*Spoiler*: __ 




Initiative 1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22)
1d20 → [2] = (2)
1d20 → [17] = (17)
1d20 → [4] = (4)
1d20 → [9] = (9)
1d20 → [18] = (18)


Dmg
Initiative 1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22)
3d6 → [4,5,3] = (12)
3d6 → [5,4,4] = (13)
3d6 → [6,4,4] = (14)
3d6 → [5,2,3] = (10)
3d6 → [1,1,4] = (6)




"Or maybe not..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 18, 2013)

Hayao cants his head at the offered shake, but takes it despite himself.  "I'm not sure I get your meaning.  But for what it's worth, I'd like to have a good match as well."  He doesn't manage a smile, but tips his hat to Duncan.  "Just try not to stare blankly at me for the first few, alright?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2013)

Ricket remains quiet after his first win.
As he next round starts, he'll proof through his physical prowess, he shall win this tournament.

Initiative:
1d20+1
1+1 = 2

attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
1d20+3
17+3 = 20

r2
1d20+3
13+3 = 16

r3
1d20+3
20+3 = 23

r4
1d20+3
20+3 = 23

r5
1d20+3
11+3 = 14

crit confirm:

1d20+3
10+3 = 13

1d20+3
13+3 = 16




damage

*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
3d6+5
1,5,2+5 = 13

r2
3d6+5
1,2,1+5 = 9

r3
3d6+5
4,3,3+5 = 15

r4
3d6+5
6,1,5+5 = 17

r5
3d6+5
3,4,5+5 = 17

crit damage:
3d6+5
4,2,2+5 = 13

3d6+5
2,6,4+5 = 17


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Aye, cheers mate." Duncan goes to the girl, "I tell ye what yer the girl of ma dreams...."
> 
> The phrase that he'd used many times before seemed to strike a chord. He turns around to Kiyro but he'd already gone. He turns back to the elven girl but was greeted by Hayao's face
> 
> "How come whenever I'm wantin te see a nice lookin girl I see you...?" Again, it was a memory from another time and another reality as if it were a dream. "Sorry, I thought ye were someone else...anyways, let's have a good fight aye?"


Ulysesn walks up to Duncan and Hayao
"Donkey, what the hell was that? You call that a convincing fight? The crowd boo'd me, me of all people."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 18, 2013)

"Really?  That much?"  Kaylee was surprised at first then remembered where she was.  "So who is the favored in the tournament?  Do these usually end up okay?  Nothing bad?"  Everyone dreams, Kaylee knows this, it is the nightmares she fears.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2013)

*Initiative: 
1d20+11 → [19,11] = (30)*

*[SIZE=+1]Beatrix Stormstrike[/SIZE]*
Female Lawful Good Half-Elf Paladin/Rogue Gestalt, *Level* 3, *Init* +11, *HP* 35/35, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* +7, *Ref* +10, *Will* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Elven Curve Blade * +7 (1d10+6, 18–20/?2)
*  Raiper * +7 (1d6+4, 18–20/?2)
*  Longbow * +7 (1d8, x3)
*Mithral Chain Shirt*, *  Buckler* (+4 Armor, +5 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 20, Con 11, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 18
*Condition* None

Beatrix means business, though she goes all non-lethal, she's also power attacking (with furious focus, so there's no deduction). 

*Attack Rolls*

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+8-4 → [12,8,-4] = (16)
1d20+8-4 → [16,8,-4] = (20)
1d20+8-4 → [9,8,-4] = (13)
1d20+8-4 → [20,8,-4] = (24)
1d20+8-4 → [16,8,-4] = (20)




*Crit Confirm*
1d20+8-4 → [2,8,-4] = (6)

*Damage Rolls*

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d10+6+2 → [2,6,2] = (10)
1d10+6+2 → [7,6,2] = (15)
1d10+6+2 → [4,6,2] = (12)
1d10+6+2 → [10,6,2] = (18)
1d10+6+2 → [9,6,2] = (17)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 18, 2013)

A very nervous Makena steps into the stage opposite Beatrix as the announcer sets up the next match.  "And we're almost done with the first round!  Next up we have Beatrix Stormstrike representing house Zetiul, and her opponent Makena the Waitress for house Elor!"  The crowd bursts into applause despite the apparent absurdity of the statement.

Beatrix lunges into battle the instant the signal is given, Makena has the barest second to react but somehow manages to twist to avoid the thrust.  Beatrix bats away the crude attempt at a counter and tries again only to catch naught but air a second time.  The waitress almost seems to dance as she dodges the dangerous cuts at the last moment.  After the third attempt Beatrix shifts tactics forcing the flow of the battle to the edge of the arena, finally with no room to move one of her blows lands and the shock drops the waitress to the ground unconscious.

There's a burst of applause as Beatrix is recognized as the winner and the last match approaches.  "And our final match for round 1: Valdun Garnat representing house Garbanzobean against Gene-Rick of house Suche!

The two enter the arena and attack vigorously if not effectively.  The thirty seconds go by painfully slow as attacks wiff by each other despite hardly a thought for defense.  By the time the judges call the match to an end the crowd is openly booing.  After a depressing conference the judges finally signal the announcer who shouts, "and round 1 comes to an end with our last victor: Valdun Garnat and house Garbanzobean!  Round two will start shortly so get yourselves ready for some more excitement!"

((Go ahead and do rolls if you haven't already.  Again feel free to converse with others while I wait for more rolls to come in))



Kuno said:


> "Really?  That much?"  Kaylee was surprised at first then remembered where she was.  "So who is the favored in the tournament?  Do these usually end up okay?  Nothing bad?"  Everyone dreams, Kaylee knows this, it is the nightmares she fears.


"Myself?  I'm betting on house Mardun to win this year.  Though with the stink their champion showed in the first round I don't know.  Don't know if anyone's really favored though, ask a dozen people get a dozen answers."

"As to injuries, in ancient days I guess they did this with real swords and no magical protections.  Deaths happened pretty frequently then.  Since Aurum started holding the competitions though?  I think there was one year a guy snuck in an altered sword, some sort of vengeance plot, he did some serious damage to his rival before the guards could stop him."

"Other than that the only damage done is to honor."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 18, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao cants his head at the offered shake, but takes it despite himself.  "I'm not sure I get your meaning.  But for what it's worth, I'd like to have a good match as well."  He doesn't manage a smile, but tips his hat to Duncan.  "Just try not to stare blankly at me for the first few, alright?"



"Hah, yeah one o my spells just fizzled out and I was kinda stuck there lookin at ol ugly there for a few. Not somethin I want te repeat." Duncan smiled



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn walks up to Duncan and Hayao
> "Donkey, what the hell was that? You call that a convincing fight? The crowd boo'd me, me of all people."



"They boo'd you cos yer a horses arse, ye pretentious git. I swear if ye call me Donkey one more time I'm gonna beat the living shit out of ye! Consequences be damned!"

_Later_

Init:
1d20+5
10+5 = 15


*Spoiler*: __ 



HP: 58
AC: 15
F: 7
R: 5
W: 3


R1
Unlike last battle Duncan charges in spending another point from his magus arcana (3/5) and casting Touch of fatigue.

1d20+6
9+6 = 15

3d6+2
3,2,3+2 = 10

R2
Evil Eye (-2 to AC) Only this time instead of just standing there he'll wave his fingers out at him and make an "ooooooh" sound.


R3 Tries his R1 strategy without arcane accuracy (touch of fatigue)

1d20+2
20+2 = 22 (wow)

Confirm
1d20+4
11+4 = 15

3d6+2
4,6,1+2 = 13


R4
Straight up sword time!

1d20+4
12+4 = 16

3d6+2
3,4,2+2 = 11

R5
1d20+4
13+4 = 17

3d6+2
6,3,2+2 = 13


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2013)

"Hey, hey, hey!"  Tassara walks up to Duncan and Ulysesn. "This is a dream remember!? You both did you best. Is their problem if they don't like it. So no more name calling,  you heard me alright!?" she scolds them in very motherly fashion. 

"Now ((KISS)) shake hands" she looks at them with a stern look waiting for them to shake hands, and will not let them go until they do.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 18, 2013)

"Dream? This is a...?" Duncan looks at the girl in front of him, "I tell ye what's a dream lassie meetin a stunnin girl like ye. Don't I know ye from somewhere?" Duncan's grasp on what was real and what was dream was apparently slipping a little, "Why don't we get outta here and ye can refresh me memory."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 18, 2013)

"That is nice to here."  Kaylee was glad to know that no one would be injured in this clash of houses but then she remembered they were there for a reason.  "Oh...I was wondering.  Have you seen or heard of a man that goes by the name of Malcabeth?"  Unfortunately the thought of going into the realm of dreams was such overwhelming thing that Kaylee hadn't even thought to ask Zakur how they would find his Master.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Dream? This is a...?" Duncan looks at the girl in front of him, "I tell ye what's a dream lassie meetin a stunnin girl like ye. Don't I know ye from somewhere?" Duncan's grasp on what was real and what was dream was apparently slipping a little, "Why don't we get outta here and ye can refresh me memory."



"Oh no..." she hold his shoulder "Duncan, I want you to focus on my voice. I believe we must follow this dream path... I mean, finish the tournament to leave this place. You can enjoy this reality as much as you want. But you gotta remember who you are and why we are here. You can play along but you can't get carried away by it. Can you do that for me?" *she casts Guidance on Duncan* to help him clear his mind.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 18, 2013)

Duncan is all too willing for Tassara to touch his shoulder and to focus on her voice; as he does so his mind seems to 'wake up'. Things seem to get a little more confusing for Duncan but he recognizes Tassara. "Tassy? Was...was I just tryin te come on te ye? Shit, I'm sorry! Like it's not that I wouldn't, I'm no sayin that I wouldn't normally cos yer a fine lookin lass, but...aye...well ye know."

Duncan scratches his head sheepishly. 

"Aye....maybe ye can do the same to Uly. He's actin more of a twat than usual."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 18, 2013)

Hayao takes up his traditional kenjutsu stance despite the cumbersome nature of his new weapon, and squares off against his new opponent.

Initiative
1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13)
Initiative 1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22)


*Spoiler*: _Combat_ 




Hayao will rely on his last point of Resolve to use the effects of his Resolute class ability so soon as the need arises, and will otherwise fight defensively, taking a +2 bonus on saving throws vs spells, supernatural abilities, and spell like abilities from Resist the Unclean as well.

1d20-4 → [7,-4] = (3)
1d20-4 → [8,-4] = (4)
1d20-4 → [6,-4] = (2)
1d20-4 → [2,-4] = (-2)
1d20-4 → [3,-4] = (-1)

Attack rolls
Initiative 1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22)

Damage Rolls
3d6+2 → [6,4,4,2] = (16)
3d6+2 → [4,4,5,2] = (15)
3d6+2 → [4,3,4,2] = (13)
3d6+2 → [5,4,4,2] = (15)
3d6+2 → [6,2,2,2] = (12)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan is all too willing for Tassara to touch his shoulder and to focus on her voice; as he does so his mind seems to 'wake up'. Things seem to get a little more confusing for Duncan but he recognizes Tassara. "Tassy? Was...was I just tryin te come on te ye? Shit, I'm sorry! Like it's not that I wouldn't, I'm no sayin that I wouldn't normally cos yer a fine lookin lass, but...aye...well ye know."
> 
> Duncan scratches his head sheepishly.
> 
> "Aye....maybe ye can do the same to Uly. He's actin more of a twat than usual."



"It's alright Duncan" she pats him "It's easy to get carried away. I mean... I'm also having great fun with the tournament, but we don't want to end up like Kiyro was when we found him at the cabin, alright?"


"Ok, I'll check on Ulysesn too" Tassara will *cast Guidance on Uly *too to make sure he's not loosing it either.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 18, 2013)

"Eh, so this is Zozaria's dream aye? He seemed te shit himself when he saw that sword. So we just need te get that sword and then we'll...what? Leap te someone else's dream? Can't wait te see what's in Kaylee head. What do you think yours is gonna be about Tassy? Or what do you hope yours is? How bout you Hayao?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Eh, so this is Zozaria's dream aye? He seemed te shit himself when he saw that sword. So we just need te get that sword and then we'll...what? Leap te someone else's dream? Can't wait te see what's in Kaylee head. What do you think yours is gonna be about Tassy? Or what do you hope yours is? How bout you Hayao?"



"Yeah, the mist might come and take us once the dream is finished. I believe is more like a scene on a play. Like when the curtains drops and people change the scenery" she tries to explain.

"I-...." she blushes a little embarrassed when he asks about her turn "I hadn't thought you all might see my own dream. I think it has less to do with fighting... that's for sure."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 18, 2013)

"Oh aye? Less te do wit fightin'? So then what? Drinkin'? Sex?...oh wait I forgot yer a wee bit different than me...eh...prayin? Healin? Ye mentioned ye liked kids. Maybe yer dream will have us takin care of a bunch o kids. Christ that sounds like a nightmare for me!" Duncan blinks and shakes his head. "I'm no too good wit kids."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Oh aye? Less te do wit fightin'? So then what? Drinkin'? Sex?...oh wait I forgot yer a wee bit different than me...eh...prayin? Healin? Ye mentioned ye liked kids. Maybe yer dream will have us takin care of a bunch o kids. Christ that sounds like a nightmare for me!" Duncan blinks and shakes his head. "I'm no too good wit kids."



"Yeah... something like that" she fiddles with her fingers a little "I know The Coddler likes us to dream big, but well, stopping the megabane is as big as it gets, right? But beyond that... I would like to find a nice place to open a clinic and, yes, an orphanage too"

"I grew up surrounded by other kids so I would feel strange not having more around later on. I would like to give them a safe and warm place to live and play..." Tassara chuckles "You are not good with kids? How's that?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Hey, hey, hey!"  Tassara walks up to Duncan and Ulysesn. "This is a dream remember!? You both did you best. Is their problem if they don't like it. So no more name calling,  you heard me alright!?" she scolds them in very motherly fashion.
> 
> "Now ((KISS)) shake hands" she looks at them with a stern look waiting for them to shake hands, and will not let them go until they do.



"Dream what are you going on about are you mad? 
Shake hands with him, a donkey?"


soulnova said:


> "It's alright Duncan" she pats him "It's easy to get carried away. I mean... I'm also having great fun with the tournament, but we don't want to end up like Kiyro was when we found him at the cabin, alright?"
> 
> 
> "Ok, I'll check on Ulysesn too" Tassara will *cast Guidance on Uly *too to make sure he's not loosing it either.


Ulysesn quickly jerks away out of Tassara's range as she trys to touch him
"What are you trying to do to me? Do I have to call the guards?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 18, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Yeah... something like that" she fiddles with her fingers a little "I know The Coddler likes us to dream big, but well, stopping the megabane is as big as it gets, right? But beyond that... I would like to find a nice place to open a clinic and, yes, an orphanage too"
> 
> "I grew up surrounded by other kids so I would feel strange not having more around later on. I would like to give them a safe and warm place to live and play..." Tassara chuckles "You are not good with kids? How's that?"



"Aye, the magebane is about as big as it gets." Duncan says enjoying his conversation with Tassara too much to acknowledge Ulysesn with more than a middle finger in his general direction. 

"I dunno, their cryin's worse than any spell I've encountered. Not really come across many to be fair, just those that are in villages and the like. See 'em runnin around and makin a racket but...no te be fair, I've never known anyone te have had kids so I've not really interacted wit many. Too busy dealin wit grown ups and their shit to worry about kiddies and their shit."

Duncan looks at Tassara quizically, "Ye've never thought of havin kids of yer own? The process is quite fun!" Duncan laughs, enjoying teasing Tassara but both knowing that it's just friendly banter.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Aye, the magebane is about as big as it gets." Duncan says enjoying his conversation with Tassara too much to acknowledge Ulysesn with more than a middle finger in his general direction.
> 
> "I dunno, their cryin's worse than any spell I've encountered. Not really come across many to be fair, just those that are in villages and the like. See 'em runnin around and makin a racket but...no te be fair, I've never known anyone te have had kids so I've not really interacted wit many. Too busy dealin wit grown ups and their shit to worry about kiddies and their shit."



"But there's also a baby's laugh and their sweet little heads against your shoulder" she recounts briefly with a warm smile. 




> Duncan looks at Tassara quizically, "Ye've never thought of havin kids of yer own? The process is quite fun!" Duncan laughs, enjoying teasing Tassara but both knowing that it's just friendly banter



"Oh, I don't know..." she shrugs "I fear that if I have my own, I won't look after the others the same. But I guess there's still a lot of time and I need to find the right people to help. What they say its true, you know... It takes a village to raise a child"  she chuckles.


She looks at Uly worried  "I can heal you, you know. Monsieur Ulysesn, don't you remember me?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2013)

soulnova said:


> She looks at Uly worried  "I can heal you, you know. Monsieur Ulysesn, don't you remember me?"


"You are Sister Tassara of the Coddler representing house Yllondra they announced it not too long ago. Why are you looking at me like that and what would there be to heal? I didn't get a scratch on me."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 18, 2013)

"Well sounds like you'd be a wonderful mother. Better than my folks anyways. A mistake I won't be makin. No gonna repeat the mistakes my folks did wit me." Duncan stares out to world blankly, "Nothin worse than knowin who yer folks are but also knowin they don't give a shit."

He turns round to Ulysesn, "I can hold him down for ye if ye want Tassy. Like ye said, it's for his own good." Duncan cracks his knuckles.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Well sounds like you'd be a wonderful mother. Better than my folks anyways. A mistake I won't be makin. No gonna repeat the mistakes my folks did wit me." Duncan stares out to world blankly, "Nothin worse than knowin who yer folks are but also knowin they don't give a shit."
> 
> He turns round to Ulysesn, "I can hold him down for ye if ye want Tassy. Like ye said, it's for his own good." Duncan cracks his knuckles.


"H-hold on th-that isn't necessary. I-If you touch me you'll be disqualified." 
Ulysesn slowly takes a few steps back


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2013)

"No, no, it has to be on his own. He needs to fight out from the role of this dream"

"Uly... do you remember the pixies? Do you remember Nessa? Make an effort Ulysesn, I know you can do it... Those pixies were alive because of you" she smiles at him "You wouldn't forget that that easily..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "No, no, it has to be on his own. He needs to fight out from the role of this dream"
> 
> "Uly... do you remember the pixies? Do you remember Nessa? Make an effort Ulysesn, I know you can do it... Those pixies were alive because of you" she smiles at him "You wouldn't forget that that easily..."



"What pixies? Oh the ones I had a merchant sell for gold right? 
Oh how they begged that I free them, but I remained strong as ever.
How do you know about that? Are you a spy sent from another country to spy on me?"

Ulysesn mind seems to be hazed by any kind of truth that might have happened.
His own mind is making up things to suit the dream world he is in based on his past experiences.
((Does anyone remember that piece of paper that had been shown in the past?))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2013)

*Initiative*
1d20+8 → [10,9] = *(19)*

HP: 40
AC: 15 (Without Chain Shirt) (19 With it)
F(+4) R (+6) W(+3)


*Spoiler*: __ 




This time, Drell is going to see if he can't keep Valdun from closing in and instead whittle away at Valdun from afar.

*Round 1*

Cast *Grease* where Valdun is standing.

*Round 2*

From now on, Drell will pepper Valdun with long range attacks while taking five foot movements backwards. If Valdun tries to charge, abandon attacks and just retreat. For as long as Valdun remains trapped by the *Grease*, use *Bombs*. Once Valdun breaks through, use *Acid Orb*.

Bomb Roll
1d20+3 → [7,3] = (10)
1d6+5→ [6,5] = (11)
Acid Orb Roll
1d20+3 → [19,3] = (22)
1d3→ [3] = (3)


*Round 3*

Bomb Roll
1d20+3 → [3,3] = (6)
1d6+5→ [3,5] = (8)
Acid Orb Roll
1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13)
1d3→ [2] = (2)

*Round 4*

Bomb Roll
1d20+3 → [4,3] = (7)
1d6+5→ [6,5] = (11)
Acid Orb Roll
1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12)
1d3→ [3] = (3)

*Round 5*

Bomb Roll
1d20+3 → [8,3] = (11)
1d6+5→ [5,5] = (10)
Acid Orb Roll
1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)
1d3→ [3] = (3)


----------



## Vergil (Jun 18, 2013)

"Aye remember the time when we all got drunk and naked, along with the entire town? Surely ye remember this?" Duncan pulls up his kilt to show his extremities. Perhaps the shock of seeing his 'mighty sword' again would snap him out of it.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "What pixies? Oh the ones I had a merchant sell for gold right?
> Oh how they begged that I free them, but I remained strong as ever.
> How do you know about that? Are you a spy sent from another country to spy on me?"
> 
> ...



"Bugger, I think he's too far gone right now" she looks worried at him. She expected people to 'start loosing it' but not this fast. "Let him go Duncan. We should focus on winning the sword for the moment and hopefully he will snap out of it when we change dreams.... or maybe not." *sigh*


((btw, I already posted my second round pages back))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Aye remember the time when we all got drunk and naked? Surely ye remember this?" Duncan pulls up his kilt to show his extremities. Perhaps the shock of seeing his 'mighty sword' again would snap him out of it.


A sweat drop goes down Ulysesn's face
"You're more of a donkey than I thought. Put that horrible thing away before anyone has seen this happening. I don't need my reputation dirtied further"
While disgusted Ulysesn seems somewhat more loose now as if he's used to this kind of thing happening.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2013)

While the conversation goes on, Troyce will punch Ulyssen in the back of the neck as gently as possible.

Attack
1d20+4
16+4=20

Nonlethal Damage
1d3+2(+2d6)
3+2=5(+2+4=11)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 18, 2013)

soulnova said:


> ((btw, I already posted my second round pages back))



((Yeah I saw it, I'll do the matches I can later tonight, still getting settled at home))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> While the conversation goes on, Troyce will punch Ulyssen in the back of the neck as gently as possible.
> 
> Attack
> 1d20+4
> ...



"AUGH!"
A scream echoes throughout and he turns around
"THAT HURT YOU SONNAVABITCH DAMMIT TROYCE!"
Ulysesn snaps out of it
"Eh, whats going on? De javu and the headache to go with it, did one of you drug me or... wait a second... what have I been doing?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 18, 2013)

Zozaria closes his eyes. He remember a book in the Zanarkand archive about dream. Never fight its current, follow its flow. He then open his eyes and look at his friends. What are they doing?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2013)

"Why do you keep hitting me in the back?! Do you know how much that hurts?"
He then lets Troyce go
"No, but really where are we? I remember walking out of that forest and not much else. I'd like to know what I've been doing here."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2013)

Troyce waves his arms and makes shooshing noises to tell Ulyssen to calm down. He feels as though everyone must maintain some sense of immersion or the dream may crumble or something.

He gestures toward the tournament bracket with flicks of his head to remind him what's going on.


----------



## kluang (Jun 18, 2013)

"We're in the dream world, Ulysesn."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce waves his arms and makes shooshing noises to tell Ulyssen to calm down. He feels as though everyone must maintain some sense of immersion or the dream may crumble or something.
> 
> He gestures toward the tournament bracket with flicks of his head to remind him what's going on.


A look of realization reaches Ulysesn
"Oh."
Ulysesn turns to Duncan and puts up a front
"I'm so sorry Du-... Donkey the cleric is right."
Ulysesn puts out his hand for a handshake like Tassara wanted and after the handshake he will say
"You still look like a Donkey's arse with that bald head however." He says with a spirited grin


kluang said:


> "We're in the dream world, Ulysesn."


Ulysesn's eyes shift
"I don't have any idea what you are talking about, but I hope you lose."
Ulysesn then decides to leave the group before he does anymore damage.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 18, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "That is nice to here."  Kaylee was glad to know that no one would be injured in this clash of houses but then she remembered they were there for a reason.  "Oh...I was wondering.  Have you seen or heard of a man that goes by the name of Malcabeth?"  Unfortunately the thought of going into the realm of dreams was such overwhelming thing that Kaylee hadn't even thought to ask Zakur how they would find his Master.


((Sorry, I saw this earlier but got distracted by something shiny and forgot about it))

The merchant thinks for a minute, "Malcabeth?  That's a funny name, pretty sure I'd remember if I heard it before."  He hesitates and looks at Kaylee almost confused, "excuse me for saying, Miss, but where are you from?  Can't quite place it but something seems different about you."  He shakes his head to clear it, "pardon me, what I meant of course was a beauty like you surely stands out above the crowds."


----------



## kluang (Jun 18, 2013)

"Alright Tassaria. I'm sorry but you have to go down."

Intiative

Roll(1d20)+1:
15,+1
Total:16

Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+2:
11,+2
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+2:
19,+2
Total:21

Roll(1d20)+2:
14,+2
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

Roll(1d20)+2:
17,+2
Total:19




Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(3d6)+2:
1,5,1,+2
Total:9

Roll(3d6)+2:
2,1,3,+2
Total:8

Roll(3d6)+2:
6,5,2,+2
Total:15

Roll(3d6)+2:
5,4,2,+2
Total:13

Roll(3d6)+2:
2,2,4,+2
Total:10


----------



## Kuno (Jun 18, 2013)

Kaylee blushes slightly and gives the man a warm smile. "Nowhere in particular.  I have been traveling most of my life."  She turns to walk away.  "I thank you for your time and I hope you win big on this tournament."  Giving the man a wave she fades into the crowd.

Wandering for a bit she looks for a friendly face and spots one that is a bit odd, but one she knows.  "Kiyro!"  She waves a hand and heads in his direction.  "How dd you fair in the tourney?"  For the moment she didn't even think he might not know her.

((Let me know if I should have rolled for anything...shiny things are awesome!!  ))


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2013)

Seeing the girl wave to him and say something he can't hear over the din of the tournament barrack-grounds and market stalls, Kiyro guides an old man with his arms full out of his way carefully, stops for a pair of laughing children to sprint past, then briskly makes his way to her location.

The crowd, the noise, the smells, the change - overwhelming wouldn't begin to encapsulate how he feels, but he reminds himself constantly that anything is better than emptiness. As he nears the young girl, he remembers his earlier rudeness, and his first impulse is to stammer an apology, but he stops himself before he speaks, remembering that she won't know what he's talking about.

The result is him standing in front of her, absently rubbing his vividly-tattooed left forearm, staring at her with his mouth slightly open.

"What?" he finally manages.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 18, 2013)

After a brief time for people to mingle, bookies to reset, potty breaks, etc things get ready for the next round of matches.  The crowd is far more wild now that they've had a taste of the action and know each of the competitors a bit more.  The announcer tries to shout over them however frequently his voice is drowned out by the crowds.

Tassara and Zozaria enter the arena first facing each other across the narrow arena.  They give each other a brief exchange as if testing each others defenses before Tassara manages to connect with a solid strike down on Zozaria's left shoulder.

Zozaria recovers quickly countering her quick blow and knocking her off balance, they cross blades as they the magus advances and just before the time is called he strikes a second solid blow.  The judges confer for just a moment before proclaiming Zozaria as the winner!

((I'll do more in a bit))



Kuno said:


> ((Let me know if I should have rolled for anything...shiny things are awesome!!  ))


((Nope, you're good  ))


----------



## Kuno (Jun 18, 2013)

"How did you fair in the tournament?"  She smiled up at him.  "How did our other friends do?"  Her smile begins to fade as she remembers the way the others were acting.  "Oh...do you remember me?"  She steps back slightly.  "Um...yeah..."  She rubs the back of her neck and kicks at the ground lightly.  "Now what..." Mumbling she sighs, the wa he acted was like she was a complete stranger, instead of the partial stranger.  Kaylee rubs her forehead and tries to gather her thoughts.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2013)

"Oh, as expected, I lost immediately. I'm tall and scrawny, wielding a sword is not my style."

Kiyro raises an eyebrow at her, and side-steps to be in her field of view again after she turns.

"But...you knew that already, didn't you?"

He lets the 'friend' comment slide, as he doesn't feel the need to correct her that they aren't exactly friends after having just met hours earlier. Though, a friendly bit of recognition in someone's eyes will do in the dream in a pinch.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 18, 2013)

A smile lit Kaylee's face.  "I'm sorry you lost but I'm glad tosee someone that knows what is going on."  Twisting her hands she takes a step toward the tournament grounds, gesturing for him accompany her.  "So what happens now?"  Scowling the Druid looks up at him again.  "How did you end up in this realm?  We had a powerful monk help us..."  She weaves through the lightening crowd but stays close so he can hear her.  "Where are you from?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 18, 2013)

“Ha!  Dream?  No way this is a dream.  I know dreams, trust me, I was never good at meditating.”  Yuki snorts, stretching out her arm to one in the arguing group.  She sits forward, setting her forearms on her knees.  Silver eyes looking at the group, she runs one hand in her hair. “This can't be a dream.”


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2013)

Kiyro weighs his options, but his feet move after the girl before he makes up his mind anyway.

"Well, I couldn't tell you what happens now. This isn't a place of logic, it's a place of creativity and whim. I saw the one named Duncan notice someone passing by that I don't think existed the conversation prior. With so many of you walking through the mist, with so many different personalities, goals, desires, I would imagine we'll be stepping from dream to dream for a time."

They walk in silence for several moments before he answers her, "How I got here is too personal. But where I'm from is easy - Veridia. You may not have heard of it, since I'd never heard of the places your friend listed in the forest."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 19, 2013)

((Doing short combats so we can move on, sorry distracted by work))

Ricket and Beatrix are the next two to enter the arena.  The two paladins face off trading minor hits right from the start, as they circle Ricket spots a moment of hesitation from Beatrix and moves in cracking both sides of her head in rapid succession and dropping her to the ground.

Duncan and Hayao follow.  Hayao takes up a defensive stance and carefully dodges both Duncan's initial swing and his grabbing attempt.  Seeing the problem Duncan tries to hex the AC of the Samurai however the order of Tajiya prepared him to fend off such attempts.  Abandoning that he goes back to direct combat, the magus cracks a solid hit across the chest of the samurai staggering him.  The two make a few cautious exchanges looking for weakness as time is called.  After a brief consult Duncan emerges victorious!

The last pair, Drell and Valdun, then advance.  Drell summons up a thick grease however the dwarf proves surprisingly stable and agile as he effortlessly crosses the impediment.  The dwarfs heavy blows, however, are clumsy and awkward and the battle becomes an almost parody of the elf backing up and firing a nuisance orb and the dwarf wading through it to swing at empty air.  The crowd seems to find amusement in it even if it isn't as thrilling a battle as some.

((Semi-finals, Drell vs. Duncan, Ricket vs. Zozaria, go ahead and post rolls when you get the chance))


----------



## Kuno (Jun 19, 2013)

Green eyes roam over her companion, wondering what the personal issue is.  Lips part the sentence wanting to come out then they close again.  "Veridia..."  Kaylee goes toward the safer of the subjects.  "I may or may not have heard of it."  She shrugs at the thought of it.  "I didn't exactly grow up in civilization."  A giggle escapes her while she thinks about where she spent most of her life.

Clearing her throat then clearing her mind of the images, Kaylee went back to the matter at hand.  "I don't suppose in all your time here you ever came across a man named Malcabeth?  Our introduction was so strange I didn't even think to ask.  Oh...and where did you get the tattoos?  I meant to ask you that before."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 19, 2013)

Duncan is overwhelmed by the fact that he actually got to the semi finals in a tournament. He'd never got past the 1st round before and was ridiculed for it. Now faced with applause and adulation he stood there slack jawed. 

"I...I'm in the semi finals?" He looked at Hayao, "fuck sake, mate.....this is like the first time I got wit a girl. Well, without the mess. Good fight mate, I'm gonna check out who my next opponent is."

He recognizes the name and knows this man to be a right pain. "Drell...? For some reason, I really want te kick his arse."


----------



## kluang (Jun 19, 2013)

Zozaria looks at his combatant name, Ricket. "I'm fighting the Paladin with an almost obsessive-compulsive standards. Maybe a good blow to the head will do him some good."


"Sir Paladin. May the best win."

Intiative

Roll(1d20)+1:
15,+1
Total:16

Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1 cast Corrosive Touch

Roll(1d20)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

Roll(1d20)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d20)+2:
11,+2
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+2:
14,+2
Total:16




Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(3d6)+2:
3,4,1,+2
Total:10

Roll(3d6)+2:
5,5,1,+2
Total:13

Roll(3d6)+2:
6,1,2,+2
Total:11

Roll(3d6)+2:
6,3,1,+2
Total:12


----------



## Muk (Jun 19, 2013)

"What do barbarians say? Might makes me right!" he says to Beatrix.

"This is but child play," he says to Zozaria.

Initiative:
1d20+1
14+1 = 15

attack


*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
1d20+3
18+3 = 21

r2
1d20+3
19+3 = 22

r3
1d20+3
8+3 = 11

r4
1d20+3
2+3 = 5

r5
1d20+3
14+3 = 17




damage


*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
3d6+5
6,5,2+5 = 18

r2
3d6+5
5,3,3+5 = 16

r3
3d6+5
6,1,6+5 = 18

r4
3d6+5
1,5,5+5 = 16

r5
3d6+5
1,4,3+5 = 13


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2013)

Drell cracks his knuckles as he enters the arena. "This is going to be fun," he says to himself, not entirely sure why. The bald one just looked like he could use a good beating. 

*Initiative*
1d20+8 → [18,9] = *(27)*

HP: 40
AC: 15 
F(+4) R (+6) W(+3)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Drell's going to follow roughly the same plan as last time, but with a bit of a twist. This time, while walking to the arena, he'll ditch the chain shirt completely.

*Round 1*

Cast *Glitterdust* on Duncan.



*Round 2*

Use *Ear Piercing Scream* and step backwards.
1d6→ [5] = (5)

*Round 3*

Keep moving backwards and *Bomb* the absolute shit out of Duncan. *Shift* if necessary. 

1d20+3 → [7,3] = (10)
1d6+5→ [6,5] = (11)

*Round 4*

1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13)
1d6+5→ [5,5] = (10)

*Round 5*

1d20+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d6+5→ [1,5] = (6)


----------



## Vergil (Jun 19, 2013)

((So tempted to look at rolls....but will resist!))

Init
1d20+5
13+5 = 18

HP: 58
AC: 15
F: 7
R: 5
W: 3

*Spoiler*: __ 




R1
Duncan keeps his distance and powers up (DBZ style) and casts Mage armor (+4 to AC)

R2
Duncan leaps back and casts Evil eye (-2 to AC)

R3
He then approaches as fast as he can using a point from Arcane accuracy and casting shocking grasp

Atk
1d20+6
9+6 = 15

Dmg
5d6+2
4,6,3,6,3+2 = 24

R4
sword bashing!

1d20+4
11+4 = 15

Dmg
3d6+2
2,5,2+2 = 11

R5
1d20+4
4+4 = 8

3d6+2
2,5,6+2 = 15


----------



## Tiger (Jun 19, 2013)

Kuno said:


> Green eyes roam over her companion, wondering what the personal issue is.  Lips part the sentence wanting to come out then they close again.  "Veridia..."  Kaylee goes toward the safer of the subjects.  "I may or may not have heard of it."  She shrugs at the thought of it.  "I didn't exactly grow up in civilization."  A giggle escapes her while she thinks about where she spent most of her life.
> 
> Clearing her throat then clearing her mind of the images, Kaylee went back to the matter at hand.  "I don't suppose in all your time here you ever came across a man named Malcabeth?  Our introduction was so strange I didn't even think to ask.  Oh...and where did you get the tattoos?  I meant to ask you that before."



"Yes, I'm a Veridian. You haven't heard of us?" Curiosity takes over, and he pretends to listen to her quip before she giggles, and pushes further, "The Scarlet Kingdom?"

They push through a final group of rag-wearing lower-classmen, meandering their way in the throng with a sad, uninspired gait, and come to a wooden railing separating market from tournament grounds. Leaning against it, Kiyro takes a moment to wonder about the one named Zozaria heralded as the favorite, and what his past life must have been like, and what kind of poverty ran through it. Or perhaps it was his own sub-conscious bringing life to the riff-raff. He forced a grimacing smile, and swallowed away the memory, before turning his attention back to the pretty young girl beside him at the rail. He placed her as a kind of wild-child Druid tree-hugger, the kind his own mother would have teased, but secretly admired, and who his father would have ignored with a snort.

"Your expeditionary group contains the first real, sentient beings I've encountered since I've been here. As for the tattoos..." His mood lightened as he removed his coat, finding he wasn't wearing a shirt underneath it, like he had been much earlier. Kiyro had spend far too long in the dream to give pause at such things now.

Pointing to the very large one covering his upper chest, shoulder, and then turning around to show how the tail curved around his back, he asked, "Do you know what a Tiger is? They're very rare, not in every corner of the world. My father kept one for protection in the village I grew up in..." His eyes look to the side for a moment, knowing it's not a full-truth, but he smiles the doubt away not feeling guilty because it's the part of his youth he prefers to remember anyway.

"These symbols are the names of my mother and father in Draconic," he continues on, pointing to his left rib-cage with two symbols forming a joined circle the size of an apple. "And this one..." his eyes dart to his forearm, where the image shifts, and he puts his coat back on with a grin, "I wouldn't worry about that one." ((OOC: Though, you may wanna roll for Perception )


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 19, 2013)

Duncan and Drell enter the arena for the semi-final match.  The elf reacts quicker launching a spray of glittery dust at the magus, who is no novice to magic himself and carefully avoids the brunt of the effect.  Duncan chants an incantation fortifying his armor and the two prepare to fight in earnest.

Drell lets out a scream silent except to Duncan, blood trickels from the Hsittocsman's ears but he presses onward, summoning up a hex to weakening the wizard's defenses.  The scholars of magic in the crowd appreciate the keen battle of skills going on to this point however the commoners start to get antsy calling for real combat.

And Drell answers them, lobbing an explosive concoction at his opponent.  Duncan dives to avoid the direct hit but cannot fully escape the blast.  He rolls forward and comes up striking with his electrically charged hand coursing energy through the wizard.

Drell teleports across the arena lobbing another grenade hoping to catch the magus off guard.  He connects with his bomb blasting open Duncan's defenses but before he can take full advantage of this the man closes the distance striking a heavy blow against the smaller elf.

Drell teleports again, throwing a third bomb however his injuries throw off his aim and the blast goes wild barely harming the magus.  Duncan is unable to close in for the kill before the judges call time on the match.  After a brief consult the magus is indicated as the winner and Duncan goes on to the finals.

After they clear the match Zozaria and Ricket enter for their round.  Zozaria strikes first, summoning up a blast of acid from his hand to burn at the paladin's armor.  As he attempts to recover his stance Ricket strikes down at the half-elf with a thundering strike.

Zozaria attempts to recover and counter attack however the strike is batted away and a second heavy strike crushes into the magus.  The half-elf staggers a moment then drops as his world goes black.

Ricket goes on to the finals as healers tend to Zozaria and Drell's injuries.

((Will have something more for Zozaria later tonight or in the morning.  Duncan/Ricket I'll need your rolls at your leisure.  Everyone else, it's a fair enjoy the festivities (and/or get to know one another, and/or find some way to blow up another peaceful town) ))


----------



## Muk (Jun 19, 2013)

"For great justice!" Ricket shouts his victory call against Zozarian.

"Let's end this farce!" Ricket says to Duncan.

Initiative:
1d20+1
13+1 = 14

attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
1d20+3
12+3 = 15

r2
1d20+3
6+3 = 9

r3
1d20+3
20+3 = 23 crit?

r4
1d20+3
20+3 = 23 crit?

r5
1d20+3
7+3 = 10

crit cofirm:
1d20+3
4+3 = 7

1d20+3
18+3 = 21





damage


*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
3d6+5
5,5,6+5 = 21

r2
3d6+5
6,3,4+5 = 18

r3
3d6+5
3,4,6+5 = 18

r4
3d6+5
1,3,6+5 = 15

r5
3d6+5
6,5,3+5 = 19

crit damage:
3d6+5
4,3,3+5 = 15

3d6+5
5,1,4+5 = 15


----------



## Kuno (Jun 20, 2013)

"I had glimpsed them earlier..."  Kaylee stood mesmerized by the ink that roamed over his skin.  "They are magnificent."  Her eyes were wide as she reached out, her hand tracing over the drawings.  Nothing was meant by the touch, Kaylee didn't grow up knowing boundaries, it was only her and the animals most of the time.

Her eyes followed his as they flicked toward his arm, she watched for a moment and scowled when he put his jacket on.  "Did that...was that your muscles..."  She asks wondering if her mind was playing tricks on her, after all it was a 'dream'.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+12:
20,+12
Total:32   ((Kaylee sees everything!     Why can't I roll these when I really need them.  ))

Reaching out a hand, Kaylee will grasp his hand and try to push up his jacket sleeve.  "What is that one?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2013)

"The final? You know....I don't know if folk think this is a dream but it's not one I wanna wake up from. May the best man win mate." Duncan says secretly hoping to put some demons to rest within him.

Init
1d20+5
15+5 = 20

HP: 58
AC: 15
F: 7
R: 5
W: 3


*Spoiler*: __ 




R1
Same tactic as before, Duncan leaps backwards and casts *Evil eye *(-2AC)

R2
Spending his last point in his magus arcana to use arcane accuracy he casts *Touch of Idiocy* with his strike

1d20+6
18+6 = 24

Dmg:
3d6+2
1,5,6+2 = 14

Touch of Idiocy
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

R3
Duncan will then cast *Slumber* "Go te sleep!" he says almost desperately whilst dramatically raising his hand

R4
If that fails he will try and go in and take the fight to Ricket but not before casting *Vanish*

R5

1d20+4
16+4 = 20

3d6+2
1,5,3+2 = 11


----------



## Tiger (Jun 20, 2013)

Recoiling a bit from the girl's advance on his arm, Kiyro stepped back and gave her a hard look.

"Another dream is taking shape soon, I can feel the pressure change like a storm. We should get back to the others."

With that, he turned on his heel and walked away, straightening the white cotton undershirt beneath his jacket anxiously.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2013)

After leaving the old group Ulysesn bumps into Kaylee
"Watch it you oaf, I'm rooting for that damn donkey to lose and I'm trying to find the best spot to see that happen perhaps he will hear my boos as he falls."


----------



## kluang (Jun 20, 2013)

Zozaria looks down as he walks back towards the group. "Even this is a dream, I want that blade...."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2013)

The final pair enter the arena, the crowd's ecstatic any complaints they had from the previous rounds forgotten as the excitement builds for the final.  The announcer's words are lost in the roar of the crowds but he goes on for much longer than in previous rounds.

Finally the two are given the signal to begin.  Duncan hexes Ricket's defenses hoping to make his strike that much easier even as the paladin charges him.  Duncan parries the powerful blow, the shock stinging his arms as he turns aside the force.

He then twists and counters with the blade channeling magic as he does.  The strike hits and Ricket seems dazed by it for a moment, his own attack connecting only with empty air.

Duncan then takes his chance, with a curse Ricket's eyes glaze over and he staggers, for a moment it seems he will fall then he shrugs off the magic with a roar.  Adrenaline pumping he throws everything into two quick chops clipping both sides of Duncan's head.  The world goes dark for Duncan as he falls backward.

((Fun hindsight is 20/20 for the day, Ricket made his save exactly, had you hexed his saves instead of AC he would have failed.))


Kuno said:


> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+12:
> 20,+12
> Total:32   ((Kaylee sees everything!     Why can't I roll these when I really need them.  ))
> ...


In addition to the fact that it's perhaps the most intricate tattoo Kaylee has ever seen she notices that it is indeed moving on his skin as if breathing gently.



kluang said:


> Zozaria looks down as he walks back towards the  group. "Even this is a dream, I want that blade...."



As he's walking back Zozaria's father approaches him through the crowds, "You fought well son."  His face is warm with a slight smile.  "Tell me, how do you feel, did the healers tend you properly?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2013)

Drell watches the final round with a small sneer, eyes darting back and forth between Ricket and Duncan as they exchange blows. When Ricket lands the final hits, Drell pumps his fist in the air and cheers. He really hates that Duncan guy.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2013)

"So... is this over?" she walks to the other magus "Duncan, are you alright?" she pats him in the back.

"Never thought that guy would get the sword. The life is full of surprised"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 20, 2013)

Hayao hangs his head under the veil of his bamboo hat, then glances over at Drell, shaking his head. "From one person who lost to the bald one to another, I'd sleep lighter knowing I lost to the one wo won the entire tournament than to a runner up. Such is fate." He then stands and disappears. Perhaps next year.


----------



## kluang (Jun 20, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> As he's walking back Zozaria's father approaches him through the crowds, "You fought well son."  His face is warm with a slight smile.  "Tell me, how do you feel, did the healers tend you properly?"



"As proper as can be." Zozaria looks at the final battle. "I want to get stronger."

"You need to increase more then your own power to be stronger. You need to learn more. Remember what your mother always says about combat?"

"She hated it?"

"The other one."

Zozaria ponders for awhile and then he remembers. "Tell me how you fight..."

"......and I will tell you what you are. You can tell a lot about a person by the way he fights. Fighting style reflects his or her personality, it's not so much what you use as how you use it."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 20, 2013)

Law said:


> Recoiling a bit from the girl's advance on his arm, Kiyro stepped back and gave her a hard look.
> 
> "Another dream is taking shape soon, I can feel the pressure change like a storm. We should get back to the others."
> 
> With that, he turned on his heel and walked away, straightening the white cotton undershirt beneath his jacket anxiously.


"But..."  It was obvious that Kaylee did something wrong, that bothered the young druid and she was half tempted to run after him, at least to find out more about the amazing tattoo.  Then better sense came to her and she decided to wait, to watch this stranger and figure out if all those tattoos did something like the one on his arm.  


Unlosing Ranger said:


> After leaving the old group Ulysesn bumps into Kaylee
> "Watch it you oaf, I'm rooting for that damn donkey to lose and I'm trying to find the best spot to see that happen perhaps he will hear my boos as he falls."


Feeling the rough wood under her hands, Kaylee sighs, her mind drifting to the many things that have happened.  She didn't even pay attention to what was happening in the tournament.  Turning away from the fence and moving to find the others, Kaylee bumped right into one of the many people she was looking for.  The words that were spewed toward her though, weren't anything that she would have expected.  "Ulysesn!"  She scowled yet again, a motion that was becoming quite common in the dream world.  "I wouldn't think you would talk to me that way."  A pained look crosses her face.  'Does he remember me?'  

Green eyes looked over the man and she cleared her throat.  "I know you aren't overly fond of Duncan but I wouldn't think you would feel that way toward him."  She bites gently on her lip, trying to keep a smile from twitching as she wondered if she could use charm animal on him.  "Ulysesn, don't you remember me?  Remember we freed the pixies?"  She places a gentle hand on his arm.  "Fought the troglodyte.  Those moss people..."  She tries hard to connect with him.

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17

Perform (Orate):
Roll(1d20)+6:
13,+6
Total:19


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2013)

Duncan couldn't even remember being escorted from the arena. He sat despondently on the bench. 

"I'm useless. Stupid Duncan. Stupid useless fuckin Duncan." he mutters. "Can't save a damn soul wit this" he looks at his hands.

Tassara's touch barely registers with him. "Maybe I'm just too nice?"

Pericles looks knowingly at him and motions as if to say that there are ways for him to get more powerful if he is willing to shed those pesky moral shackles of his.

He pauses and looks at Tassara, "I couldn't save Raven. I was useless in that fight against Zakur. What if something happened to Kaylee or you? Hell, anyone in our band? I'm just no powerful enough to protect myself, let alone anyone else."

He gripped his wooden sword. "Pericles....he has some spells. I was against them at first but if it means savin the ones I care about, then is it so bad?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2013)

Ricket didn't do much of victory round but swiftly returned to the player area.
He sat there as Duncan returned to his senses.

"Nice try, but sometimes the divine has a will of his own," he greets the waking runner up.

"This Raven you speak of, the friend who died in the riot? Well, against those arrows in Zakur's cave, I doubt you alone could do anything. Maybe if you had magic like a wizard and erected a wall of air it would have stopped them. Or if you had a wall of shields, but a single person alone is not capable of miracles alone. 
For that you friend comrades and friends. You stick together for a cause and don't stab one another's back or leave them behind."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2013)

Tassara shakes her hed.

"No Duncan. You did your best. That's what matters. Yes, sometimes that's not enough, but that's not your fault. This is why The Coddlers asks us to live to make our dreams come true instead of letting life pass us."

"We all will die sooner or later. That's the way life is. Is just the natural thing to do and we must make the BEST of the time we have here" she pats Duncan in his back. 

"You are afraid you will not be able to protect us... then do what you must to become stronger. Let's train or study, let's find some other magical fountain or simply learn from our experience"

"Besides if I die, I would never blame you... well unless you push me into a lava pit, but I guess that will never happen" she says jokingly. (( Or is she? ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2013)

Kuno said:


> Feeling the rough wood under her hands, Kaylee sighs, her mind drifting to the many things that have happened.  She didn't even pay attention to what was happening in the tournament.  Turning away from the fence and moving to find the others, Kaylee bumped right into one of the many people she was looking for.  The words that were spewed toward her though, weren't anything that she would have expected.  "Ulysesn!"  She scowled yet again, a motion that was becoming quite common in the dream world.  "I wouldn't think you would talk to me that way."  A pained look crosses her face.  'Does he remember me?'
> 
> Green eyes looked over the man and she cleared her throat.  "I know you aren't overly fond of Duncan but I wouldn't think you would feel that way toward him."  She bites gently on her lip, trying to keep a smile from twitching as she wondered if she could use charm animal on him.  "Ulysesn, don't you remember me?  Remember we freed the pixies?"  She places a gentle hand on his arm.  "Fought the troglodyte.  Those moss people..."  She tries hard to connect with him.


"All of those things are below my notice, what would a noble have to do with a trog or people made of moss, disgusting.
(I have to play out my role fate chose for me; If that means playing out a villain I will.)*"
*whispered


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2013)

Muk said:


> Ricket didn't do much of victory round but swiftly returned to the player area.
> He sat there as Duncan returned to his senses.
> 
> "Nice try, but sometimes the divine has a will of his own," he greets the waking runner up.
> ...



"Magic like a wizard...." the statement left a bit of a foul taste in his mouth, especially considering his relationship with Drell. "Maybe but... but I'm shit - this was a tournament for Magi. I lost. Aye ye were good but yer no Magus. I'm just no good at what I do...and there are times when ye have te rely on yerself, where yer the one that makes the difference - and if ye can't what use are ye?"

Duncan thinks deeply about Ricket's last statement, but remains silent.



soulnova said:


> Tassara shakes her hed.
> 
> "No Duncan. You did your best. That's what matters. Yes, sometimes that's not enough, but that's not your fault. This is why The Coddlers asks us to live to make our dreams come true instead of letting life pass us."
> 
> ...



"I've no problem makin the best of my time Tassy, ye know that I can enjoy life. But when it matters....I'm no powerful enough. Not even close. I've been called a Donkey all me life. And no matter how hard a Donkey tries, he'll always be a Donkey, no matter how hard he tries. But we've been given an opportunity through our dreams te change inte somethin better. Somethin stronger."

Duncan seems to have made up his mind about something in his head


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2013)

"Just doing your best alone isn't enough, Miss Tassandra. Even with the divine's blessing, just doing your best is not enough. For that you have your brains.

Think of every situation, prepare for every situation, plan for every situation then act upon your plans!

And use your own strength. If you are the strongest use it to your own advantage, if you are the smartest then use your smarts, if you have the divine's blessing ask for favors beyond mortal means.

And if you are like Duncan, neither good or bad at magic and physical combat, figure out what the hell you are good at and keep pushing in that direction. Let others, like your comrades or friends cover your weaknesses. 

Accepting death cause it is the way of life is not a cause, a purpose to live by. It will just kill your drive, your dream, your ambition. It gives no hope to just 'accept death'. 

For your dream, your purpose, your drive, and your ambition you should avoid death, plan ahead, and keep pushing to beyond your limit. Only then when you look back can you say, you did your best and got what you wanted!" he addresses Duncan and Tassandra.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2013)

> Think of every situation, prepare for every situation, plan for every situation then act upon your plans!



She chuckles in a sweet way  "Having a plan is good Monsieur Ricket, but life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans.”

“What I am trying to say is... the question is not whether we will die, but how we will live.”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2013)

kluang said:


> Zozaria ponders for awhile and then he remembers. "Tell me how you fight..."
> 
> "......and I will tell you what you are. You can tell a lot about a person by the way he fights. Fighting style reflects his or her personality, it's not so much what you use as how you use it."



His father smiles warmly and produces a wrapped parcel.  "I had this made when I heard you were coming to visit.  This was before I heard about the prize of the tournament," he pauses considering, "I'll have to speak to the city and house Azurequeso about our families sword but that is for another time."

"For now," he unwraps the edge of the package revealing a finely crafted hilt.  He hands it to Zozaria who finds a cane sword that almost seems alive in his hands.  His father continues speaking, "this is the blade of new dreams.  Take it with you when you leave on your next journey.  Perhaps you can teach each other about yourselves."

"Come, we must attend the awards ceremony, stand with honor, you've represented house Zanarkand well."

((I'll post for the awards ceremony and the end of the dream tonight.))


----------



## Tiger (Jun 20, 2013)

Kiyro stands, leaning against the wooden wall of the player's area, far enough back so as to not be involved in the conversations and so he can have his own without bother.

"Doesn't matter how low the chances are, they're looking for a powerful wizard of some kind," he pauses, listening as if interrupted, looking at his forearm, "yeah? Well who ever heard of being thrown into a dream in the first place? No...no, you're being ridiculous. You don't have to-" he was getting heated, and takes a moment to lower his voice, "-you don't have to keep reminding me. We're the only ones in this conversation, and have been for who knows how long...I have never once denied it was my fault."

Kiyro lets out a heavy sigh and looks over at the group of people who came into the dream together, not knowing one another, easily picking out intracacies in their behavior, and how they treat one another as strangers. Then he's pulled back to the present, nodding.

"I know you are, I am too. Which is all the more reason to stick with them. If there's any chance to leave this plane, I'll do whatever it takes to make it happen...Yes, even if it means the most violent death imaginable," he laughs, hard.

"I agree with you...death _would be_ preferable to nothing-" he looks down at the palms of his hands, clenching them and turning them over, "-especially with this pathetic level of ability for all eternity...seriously, how did we survive before Time Stop? Do you even remember?"

The argument having turned to reminiscing, Kiyro remembers the one who sent...no, ripped him and his Familiar into this place so long ago, and yet felt like no longer ago than the day before. The feeling that washed through him was not of resentment, anger at the one responsible, but loss, longing, and shame. He had long feared he may have to atone for his actions, but now he just hoped for the first time in many ages that he might actually get a chance to.

Seeing the aloof winner of the festivities approaching his general vicinity, Kiyro pushed his coat back over his arm, and changed his demeanor to alert and unimpressed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2013)

The competitors are gathered around for the ceremony officially recognizing house Azurequeso and their champion Ricket as the crowd cheers.  As everyone makes plans for a night of balls and festivities everything slowly fades to white mist.

After a moment the mist clears and the group finds themselves back in the clearing with the cabin.  Everything seems mostly the same except the mist has pushed back in one area revealing a statue of Ricket wielding a shockblade apparently in combat.

Everyone's memories and equipment returns to normal save for the fact that Zozaria still holds the blade given to him by his father.

The animals relax in the clearing apparently unconcerned with with the party's arrival.  Brox perks up when he sees Kaylee.  He gives a yawn and then speaks, "oh, you're back?  Did you bring me anything?"

((For the time that you're in dreamland the animals can speak.  Be aware they are still animals and have unusually low intelligence, but hey they're dreaming too.  Feel free to control your pets, they don't know anything about what the party has experienced though they've been chilling here.))

((If the party wants to rest this is probably as good a place as any to do it, I won't guarantee that such opportunities will be available in other dreams.))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2013)

"Oh Kathy!" Tassara runs to reunite with her animal companion.  Kathy stands up and walks nonchalantly towards the human "Are you alright, sweetie?"

_"Fine, fine." _

"asd-....wha-?" Tassara's eyes bucked as the cat seemed to talk. 

_"Close your mouth or flies get in"_ the cat looks the other way as if she was embarrassing her. 

"ah... Kathy you are ..talking"

_"Well, yes. Always. You just not smart to hear it"_ the jaguar says as a matter of fact then she rubs her head against her legs and lies in the ground motioning her paw to her and roars _ *"Belly rub!"* _


"*gasp* Kathy! That's was not very nice to say! I'm your owner after all" 

_"Pfft. Ok. You are owner. Belly rub now? You might go later. Do it now."_


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2013)

Kiyro sighs, finds a comfortable-looking spot against a tree to sit and draws his knees up enough to rest his wrists on lazily.

"If somebody gathers some kindling I'll spark it," he says simply, in his way of trying to help, "no telling if/when we'll drift back into another scene. Before I arrived here at the cabin and stayed here for Time knows how long, I went through at least a few hundred of these lapses."

He looks down at one forearm and nods.

"At least," he agrees.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2013)

Tassara will help find kindling for Kiyro. "Is the statue thing normal? did ever happened to you before?"


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2013)

"Impermanence is the underlying feature of the Dream. As long as you believe the statue is there, there is every reason to imagine it will remain there."

He picks up a twig and tosses it to a clear area on the forest floor, where the fire will likely be built, and adds another thought without looking up.

"It's hard to remember everything that's littered this landscape. After a while, it starts to feel like someone else's memories you just overheard in passing once."


----------



## kluang (Jun 21, 2013)

Zozaria swings his new sword happily.  He looks at his new blade and sees a reflection of a tiger smoking a pipe. "Now thats new...." and he walks towards Kathy and Tassara.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 21, 2013)

After they arrive Makena walks over to the edge of the clearing and sits down.  Rocking slightly she hugs her knees and looks around at the others.  After a moment she drops her eyes looking at the ground lost in thought.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2013)

Tassara is not sure she understand what Kyiro just explained but seeing Makena hugging her knees she goes over and sits with her. Kathy follows suits and lies down in front of the girl. 

"Makena, is something wrong? Do you need anything?" tassara asks her a little worried.

_"You can pet me" _Kathy rolls against the floor exposing her tummy. 

"Kathy, not now. She's not feeling well" 

_"She pets me and she will feel better"_

*Sigh* "You can pet her if that makes you feel better, Makena. You can also talk to me if you want"


----------



## kluang (Jun 21, 2013)

"So, we get some sort of trophy that carries over to the next dream. Interesting." and Zozaria checks for anything magical with the statue.

Spellcraft and Ozaria cast Detect Magic

Roll(1d20)+9:
18,+9
Total:27


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 21, 2013)

Makena looks up hesitantly and speaks with a wavering voice, "is this what life is like for you?  Two days ago I was just a waitress, the worst I had to deal with was an occasional bar fight and making sure I didn't get pinched by some drunken merchant."

She looks down at a shaky hand, "then there was fighting and killing and riots and now we're at whatever this place is and I had a sword and I wanted to fight."  Her voice trails off and she glances up at Beatrix before looking back at Tassara, "I don't know what's going on can't I just go home?"

@Zozaria: The statue radiates no magic


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2013)

"The simple and hard truth is, no we cannot just simply go home. None of us know how to," Ricket answers Makena's question in a cold tone.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2013)

_"Hush"_ she frowns to Ricket for his lack of tact.

She puts an arm around her. "Yeah, it's pretty crazy, isn't?" 

"A couple of weeks back I had just finished my all my official rites and they asked me what I wanted to do... I could have stayed on the temple giving a hand, but I figured I might as well know the world a little better and help people on the way. I heard of Malcabeth and...well, here we are.  Sometimes life doesn't go as we expect"

"I'm not sure what's going on either but it seems like for us to go back home, we might need to go hold on some more. Like we are characters on a story. You can-" 

_"You didn't scratch my tummy"_ Kathy complains looking away slightly offended. Tassara starts rubbing Kathy's tummy herself while she keeps talking.

"You can count on us if you need anything else. Here, have something to eat" she gives her one of her wandermeals. "We should rest now...but I wonder, if we sleep, would we be in a dream within a dream? mmhh...."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 21, 2013)

"No...I...what?"  Kaylee was taken aback a bit by hearing Brox voice.  

"You didn't?  Then what good are you?"  The grumpy wolverine huffed and laid back down.

"Any food?"  The voice was higher pitched and came from above her near one of the trees.

"I..."

"I...I...I..."  Brox rolls his eyes.  "You talk.  We talk.  Food."  

"Right.  Okay..."  Kaylee opens her pack and begins rifling through to get to some of the animal feed.  She watches them eat and grins.

"Good.  Now pet."  Brox stretches out after eating and waits for Kaylee to give him pets.  

Settling onto the ground, Kaylee begins to scratch behind his ears while Talon settles onto her pack and begins grooming himself.  "This is surreal..."  She mumbles to herself, gazing around she takes in the trees and the cabin, and wonders if she could have stayed here, alone, for as long as Kiyro or even Malcabeth have.


----------



## kluang (Jun 21, 2013)

Zozaria looks at the interaction between Kayle and Brox, Tassara and Kathy. "I wonder, if we enter the dream of a golem, what do we see? Maybe they dream of electrical sheep?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2013)

Duncan blinks a few times as he sees people talking to their animals and immediately turns to look at Pericles.

"Can ye talk as well?" Duncan asks the bird who turns away from him. "Ye can can't ye?! Go on talk!"

Again Pericles ignores Duncan but was becoming increasingly exasperated as Duncan continued to pester him. After several minutes, the owl opened its eyes and flew in front of Duncan, who looked at the bird with excited eyes.

"No words for loser ." he says and then flies up towards a tree. Duncan was a little flabbergasted and sighed deeply. The voice of the owl was a cold and heartless one. Duncan stood looking up at the tree which the owl was perched on.

"Fuck sake, my owl's an arsehole! Not that I don't already have te deal wit Drell and Ulysesn an some other folk! Now my familiar is a shithead too? Fuckin fantastic!" Duncan sits down, opens a bottle of wine and drinks it.

"Could win if listen to me." the owl said with a glint in its eye.

"Yer askin me te do somethin that ....well its fuckin wrong! Ye just don't do that te dead people. Ye have te respect them and...?"

"They dead. Bodies useless. Turn into mineral to feed plant. Why not use?" Pericles said

"Yer askin me te cook and eat people!" Duncan says taking another swig.

"Human eat animal. What difference?" Pericles said

"Would you eat another owl?" Duncan bites back.

"If dead, then yes. You kill human but not eat. No sense," Pericles said. Duncan looked at him and then turned to Kaylee. 

"Oi Kaylee. Ye've chatted with him more than I have - does he have a point? I mean it sounds wrong but shit....I'm confused. Any of youse, feel free te elp me out here."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2013)

"People? The owl wants you to eat people?" she narrows her eyes at the bird in a very suspicious way. "Monsieur Owl, unless you want to end up like fried chicken for Kathy yourself I suggest you to stop telling him that nonsense." 


"You can't just eat people... either humans, or elves, or dwarves or goblins even if they are already dead. We don't eat that. Only in emergencies, and that's pushing it, Duncan. Why would you do that in the first place?"

_"I don't get it. Tiger don't hunt wolf. Wolf don't hunt tiger.  We fight, that's it. Me...? I got alligator once. Was very hungry. It was bad. Puaj. People hunt people? People taste nice?"_

"NO" Tassara quickly responds.

_"ah...I imagine that. Boring then. No point."_


----------



## Kuno (Jun 21, 2013)

The druid opens her mouth to speak but both Talon and Brox speak up before she can.  "The bird right."  Brox huffs.  "You waste food."

"It stays for us."  Talon hops slightly on the pack.  "It yummy."

"It fills belly."  Brox sniffs and rolls over to also get his belly rubbed.

Chewing on her bottom lip for a moment, Kaylee shrugs.  "Once the soul leaves the body it becomes nothing more than a tree limb on the ground.  Bird felled from the sky.  It no longer serves the purpose it was meant to."  She rubs her hand absently through Brox's fur.  "Why can it not be used if it helps you do what needs to be done?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "People? The owl wants you to eat people?" she narrows her eyes at the bird in a very suspicious way. "Monsieur Owl, unless you want to end up like fried chicken for Kathy yourself I suggest you to stop telling him that nonsense."
> 
> 
> "You can't just eat people... either humans, or elves, or dwarves or goblins even if they are already dead. We don't eat that. Only in emergencies, and that's pushing it, Duncan. Why would you do that in the first place?"
> ...



The Owl looks at Kathy and hoots in laughter. "I know tiger eat own children. You no better. I know recipe. Remove disease. Neutralise poison. Save life. Evil goblin slain. Party member poisoned. Dying. No other option. Why not use?"

Duncan sat there looking at Tassara and shrugs his shoulders. "Bird has a point. What if that means the difference between life and death for someone I care about? If it gives me enough power to protect who I need to protect. An look at these guys! Our animals are talkin te us. If we had a cow here, it'd talk te us but we would have no problem killin it and cooking it and eating it. Unless yer all gonna go hippie and no eat meat anymore."



Kuno said:


> The druid opens her mouth to speak but both Talon and Brox speak up before she can.  "The bird right."  Brox huffs.  "You waste food."
> 
> "It stays for us."  Talon hops slightly on the pack.  "It yummy."
> 
> ...



Duncan and Pericles nod but the former is still unsure. "I know....it makes sense but....ack...would ye eat it Kaylee?" Duncan asks.


----------



## kluang (Jun 21, 2013)

"You guys, I mean animals maybe should not eat humans, elf alike. Their meat will make you fat and you will loose all your feathers and furs."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 21, 2013)

"Hm..."  Kaylee thinks for a moment.  "I honestly don't know.  If I was hungry enough, sure.  But, would I go out of my way to eat it?  Probably not, but that is more a personal preference."

Brox snorts at Kathy and sits up.  "You eat meat.  What difference?  Nothing.  Dead is dead.  No move, only rot or food."

"Fresh kill or already dead.  You still eat."  Talon agrees with Brox while cleaning his feathers.

Kaylee hears a whisper from behind her and shivers before nodding.  Glancing quickly behind her she once again sees nothing.  "A soul no longer needs the body.  It goes on or stays but it is away from the vessel.  Why not use the vessel?  I for one would want someone to use my remains if it would help someone else."

Brox looks around at himself, smooths his fur and snorts at Zozoria.  "Not yet."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 21, 2013)

Makena starts to eat her food as the others talk.  As they go on she starts to turn green and sets the food down.  "Eat people?"  Her voice sounds weak as she looks around.  She sets her food down and pushes it away looking nauseous.


----------



## kluang (Jun 21, 2013)

"............."

"Well of to sleep for me. This dream seems like a place to sleep and dream. And I will dream within a dream." and Zozaria pause at the idea and he lies down beneath a tree and closes his eyes.


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2013)

"Duncan is that how low you will swoop for power? You might as well sell your soul to a demon and devil for power in that case. There is no difference if you swoop this low for power," Ricket says as he hears Duncan talk to the animals.

"You'd eat your own mother's heart to save yourself? Have you no respect for the life of another human? You may save others in this way, but what did you do to your own soul in the process? Don't think that this vile act of cannibalism won't leave a scare in your heart. It will become easier and easier which each and every time you eat, and at some point, for the sake of power you cannot do without eating another human.

So what happens when there are no corpses? Will you kill the person next to you, or will you try and chose someone worthless to kill and eat? And who are you to judge whether or not someone is worthless and fit for sacrifice? 

For the sake of protecting you I shall kill thee and eat your heart. Right, Duncan think before you do something so stupid."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2013)

"Good lord man, that was a huge leap in logic there! I'm no gonna eat my mother's heart, that's fuckin ridiculous. I'm just sayin, if we come across a bunch of evil folk and we slay them, then why not use their bodies? What use are they? I mean I know enough about biology te know that bodies will decompose inte the ground, become plants, which become food fer animals which we then eat. All Pericles is sayin is cut out the middle process and get a wee benefit whilst yer at it."

"An I'm no even talkin about humans here. The spell requires a humanoid creature. That could encompass anythin - and shit I'm smart enough te not get addicted te it. An I'm no too worried about the soul and the like. I say live life for the now an worry about that shit later."


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2013)

"Worry not for my soul, for mine is as dark as the new moon's night! For my soul and heart feels no remorse no morale. I care not for ye, as I lust for power.

That is what you will do once you start down the path and disregard your soul. And when that time comes, I shall cut you down and feed you to your owl!" Ricket replies to Duncan.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 21, 2013)

"Would you tell a vixen that she can not kill another fox to feed her kits?  Would you tell a mother orc not to go after a goblin to feed her brood?  Would you tell a starving person not to eat to survive?  Would you not eat what you could to survive?"  Kaylee looks at the others then back.  "Death is a part of life, would you not give your life to save another?" She looks at the paladins and cleric first before moving on to the others.  "Who are you to decide what is right or wrong?  Good and evil is in the eye of the beholder.  If he were to kill for the sake of the spells, I would gladly hand you the weapon to shove through his heart."  

Brox snorts again as if agreeing.  "I would feed my companions whatever I could to keep them alive.  When you have seen as much death..."  Her sentence fades away and she shakes her head while getting her blanket and laying on her side, facing away from the others.  "In the end, Duncan, it is a decision that only you can make.  When your death comes and you lie there waiting for that last breath, would you say that you were happy with your choice?  And, remember....what ever choice you are fighting with, someone else will be fighting the same choice.  It may be your body they are debating about."  With that Kaylee will close her eyes, ending her part of the conversation.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2013)

"I'm not blaming people if they are starving and need to eat something... as long as they don't kill other people. But Kaylee, Duncan is *not *starving.  There's no reason to do that. *Gaining power from cooking the dead* is technically one step away from *necromancy*. I simply cannot agree to such practices."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2013)

Duncan sighs and then laughs, "Who would have thought havin our animals speak would cause such a ruckus? I dunno, it's no for a while so I got plenty of time to think about it."

"Must make preparations now though. Cauldron hex and...." Pericles says with urgency.

"Easy fella, one thing at a time. I might not even be alive by that time. When the time comes I'll make the decision then. Cheers for the help guys I'm still sittin on the fence about it though."

He turns to Ricket with a grin, "I wouldn't mind a rematch at some point." he says pointing at the statue. 

He looks at Kaylee and shuffles closer to her, "Some pretty wise words there, you'll have te forgive me but thats the most ye've spoken since we joined up. Sounds like ye've experienced a lot in yer time, and yet ye've yet te experience things in our world. What have ye made of it so far?" Duncan asks.

Pericles rolls his eyes and sits above Brox, out of earshot from Kaylee and Duncan. "Humans are strange creatures. I believe Duncan wishes to mate with Kaylee and yet there is no dance or no show that he is a worthy suitor. He merely talks. There are a lot of inefficiencies in humans. It aggravates me." Pericles says in his usual cold manner.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2013)

Kathy wanders closer to Bronx and Pericles. "Your human hasn't bring meat or show strength. Not even has nice fur. Not a good mate yet. Needs to get better." she snorts looking at him waving her tale. "I could teach to hunt. Not sure he will learn though."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 21, 2013)

Troyce sits and watches another round of egregious philosophy banter.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2013)

Feeling tired, Tassara will finish her meal and goes to sleep. Kathy moves along with her. 

_"Rest. I'll watch." _Kathy licks Tassara's face before she goes to sleep.

"Heh, thank you"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 21, 2013)

"Innards always good, only Orc meat not stringy." Aries smugly states licking a paw.

"ARIES!" Yuk I exclaims, then sighs, "It is against my code.  Unless under extreme circumstances, I don't believe it should happen." She sits, cross legged on the ground.  

"What wrong?  Mother Fed to me as a kit.  Like better than worms."  Aries trots towards the rest of the animals.

"See, that isn't normal." Yuki shakes her head, then laying Down to rest with the others.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2013)

"At least he show man parts. We teach him. I teach him mating call." Pericles hoots.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 21, 2013)

Hayao stands far enough away from the unfolding conversation, speaking slowly to Shōgo as the two quietly eat amongst themselves.  They're within earshot, but whatever they speak about isn't exactly audible to anyone else.  Hayao finally shakes his head as he finishes his rations, and his steed does the same.  The samurai adjusts his glasses, standing, and realigns the strap of his quiver and his katana's sheath.  He moves towards the others, withdrawing his hands into the folds of his sleeves, humming lightly to himself as their intense philosophical ideas encompass him.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2013)

Kiyro watches the few tender-foot adventurers knock around ideas back and forth, slowly becoming less and less patient with them.

Not to mention no one built the kindling up or gathered larger logs, even after he practically imagined the stack closer to the clearing they were sitting in. Little wonder, given the creep factor of the area, that no one had even made mention of why they were all sitting outside when there was a cabin a hundred paces away...

He puts those thoughts aside to fix the one named Duncan with a stare.

"Listen to me very carefully," he begins, making sure the conversation was cut mid-way so more than just Duncan could hear him, "you may be able to dabble in witchcraft, but you do not have a Witch's training. You do not have a Witch's discipline. You are a Magus who knows witchcraft. You do not fully understand the consequences of the actions you speak of, and your cowardice of trying to have others justify what you are too weak to resist is causing me discomfort."

Not waiting for a response, he digs deeper, "no matter how you explain it, move around it, avoid the root of the situation, or attempt to ask _beasts for advice_-" he spits the last part of the sentence, "-what you are talking about is a purely evil act. Forbidden in just about every coven. And to the rest of you, knowingly eating a cooked person is an act of evil as well. You do it, and you will no longer be guided through this dream by me."

"I'm a Witch, raised, trained, disciplined, and documented. There are Witches out there who perform black tar witchcraft. I've met them, Duncan, and you are not them. You have been paired with an ill-fitting Familiar to your soul, and it's perhaps time to take control of your bond before it shapes and controls you instead."

With that, Kiyro storms off to gather the wood himself. Dream or not, it gets chilly at night.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 21, 2013)

"It matters not.  No male has separated the females from the other males.  Two leg walkers useless."  Brox stretches then itches behind his ear.

"Can't even fly to mate dance!"  Talon flaps his wings a couple times but does not fly.

----------------------------------------

"In this world?  What?"  Kaylee blinked her eyes in confusion at Duncan's question but didn't have much time to ask him to clarify.  "Beasts?!"  Kaylee couldn't believe that not only was Kiyro demeaning their familiars, or to Kaylee, her friends.  It made it sound as if she was also being demeaned.  "Creatures of the woods have more common sense and compassion than people."  She stomped her foot and gathered her stuff as she stood.

"If using everything and not wasting anything is evil...I'll...I'll....argh!  The fact of how others seemed to think they were so much better.  As if they have never had to wrestle with some type of inner issue."  She stomped her foot and whistled to her animals, she was talking to the lot of them, singling no one out.  "There may come a day that someone may do something that you don't like or agree with to save your life.  Good luck with that!"  Kaylee stormed toward the forest.  "How do you get this change again..."


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2013)

"_I_ have a _Familiar_. You command animals. Animals are beasts. Some beasts have a higher intelligence than others, but they are all beasts. And their logic works with other beasts, not with people. 'Other opinions' as a clarifying exception do not include the quite clearly-evil act of eating other sentient beings."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makena starts to eat her food as the others talk.  As they go on she starts to turn green and sets the food down.  "Eat people?"  Her voice sounds weak as she looks around.  She sets her food down and pushes it away looking nauseous.



"I wouldn't recommend listening to most of them, they weren't exactly all that stable before coming here. It's like grinding up pixies alive for ingredients. There are more important things to talk about than these evil acts."
Ulysesn turns to the group
"Have none of you considered talking about what happened in the dream? Because I find it disturbing to revert to a past self of mine."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2013)

Drell sits slightly outside the main circle, laughing quietly to himself as Kiyro rants at Duncan. When the witch vanishes into the woods, he turns to the others, speaking to the group. 

"Did I hear that right?" He asks, still laughing. "Did he say the _discipline_ of a _witch_? The _training_ of a _witch_? I just...I want to make sure I heard that right."


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2013)

Coming back to the clearing with his arms full of wood, Kiyro shakes his head as he passes the Ranger.

"You'll experience plenty you won't necessarily like, if it makes you feel better, there are apparently some animals around here who have grown fond of talking and hearing others talk."

Putting the wood down, he quickly piles up the kindling and dry pieces of bark over a bare piece of dirt and casts *[Spark]* on the lower pile.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 21, 2013)

Troyce stretches a bit and shrugs, safe in the knowledge that he can maintain who he is when thrust into a simple role. 

In the back of his mind, he _does _worry that he won't be able to maintain his composure in future dreams.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2013)

Law said:


> Coming back to the clearing with his arms full of wood, Kiyro shakes his head as he passes the Ranger.
> 
> "You'll experience plenty you won't necessarily like, if it makes you feel better, there are apparently some animals around here who have grown fond of talking and hearing others talk."
> 
> Putting the wood down, he quickly piles up the kindling and dry pieces of bark over a bare piece of dirt and casts *[Spark]* on the lower pile.



"Being how I used to be isn't exactly my idea of a great time. And would you guys stop talking about it, you'll probably have us end up in a dream as cannibals..."
Ulysesn gathers around the fire
"Just keep your grip on things Makena and you should be fine by the end of this. Think about your father and home, once we are done and find Malcabeth we should be able to go back."
Ulysesn invites Makena to camp around the fire
"Now, we should get rest while we can. I imagine we will all need it."
Ulysesn starts to get comfortable and ready to sleep, but will still talk if the group is active


----------



## Kuno (Jun 21, 2013)

Kaylee wanders away from the clearing and drops her stuff in a huff when she finds a place covered in moss.  "I can't believe people.  See!"  She says talking to her two companions.  "This is why I prefer '_beasts_'."  She raises her hands when she says beasts.  Gathering wood into a pile she also asts spark before dropping onto her quickly tossed together makeshift bedand stares at the flames.

"Two leggeds think to much."  Brox yawns and Talon bobs his head in agreement.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2013)

Law said:


> Kiyro watches the few tender-foot adventurers knock around ideas back and forth, slowly becoming less and less patient with them.
> 
> Not to mention no one built the kindling up or gathered larger logs, even after he practically imagined the stack closer to the clearing they were sitting in. Little wonder, given the creep factor of the area, that no one had even made mention of why they were all sitting outside when there was a cabin a hundred paces away...
> 
> ...



Once Kiyro comes back Duncan gets up and paces around and addresses the group.

"I understand perfectly well thank ye very much. Just you sayin it's an evil act doesn't make it so. I'd say skinning animals for leather is an evil act then! I've been around long enough te know the difference between good and evil, an this specific situation is neither. So it's ok te make dead body? Killing them is perfectly reasonable aye? So once we've done that the body is going te be no use te anyone. After that, it's ok to loot it because they won't need their possessions anymore, it's ok to skin it if it'll make good leather, it's ok to take an decomposing arm off a human and feeding it te a Trog, but eating it is apparently so evil that I must be smited down and condemned te hell?! Hypocrites, the lot of ye! Not only for those that did those things and are arguin about it wi me, but for no sayin shit when these things were happenin right before yer eyes! I didn't see anythin wrong with it, just like I see nothin wrong with this."

"Yer no even trying te see my side of the argument, yer so stuck in yer ways of thinkin! Ye've no addressed any of my arguments and yer just spouting shite of , 'that's evil'. It's fucking not! I'll be the first te admit that it's not good - whatever that may be - but it's not evil."

"Granted, if yer running around killing folk with the express motivation of consuming them, then I'll be the first te say that you have all permission te strike me down where I stand. But I'm sayin this. A dead body, why no use it to make a difference. Give ye a wee bit of an edge? Cure someone of disease or poison. What fucking evil is there in that? Just  the mere act of eating? Fucking stupid!"

Duncan is obviously quite riled up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Once Kiyro comes back Duncan gets up and paces around and addresses the group.
> 
> "I understand perfectly well thank ye very much. Just you sayin it's an evil act doesn't make it so. I'd say skinning animals for leather is an evil act then! I've been around long enough te know the difference between good and evil, an this specific situation is neither. So it's ok te make dead body? Killing them is perfectly reasonable aye? So once we've done that the body is going te be no use te anyone. After that, it's ok to loot it because they won't need their possessions anymore, it's ok to skin it if it'll make good leather, it's ok to take an decomposing arm off a human and feeding it te a Trog, but eating it is apparently so evil that I must be smited down and condemned te hell?! Hypocrites, the lot of ye! Not only for those that did those things and are arguin about it wi me, but for no sayin shit when these things were happenin right before yer eyes! I didn't see anythin wrong with it, just like I see nothin wrong with this."
> 
> ...


Ulysesn  looks towards Duncan
"I'll just say you don't have permission to use me or Makena in that way if we die, same for your animals. You can use my equipment, but not my body."

"It's happening already I see, your principles are blurring.
Say duncan, why don't you give us a normal laugh? "


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 21, 2013)

For the first time since being introduced to the conversation, Hayao speaks up, setting aside the score of arrows he'd been systematically whetting.  

"Most would depict hunting humans as an evil act based on the belief that human lives are more valuable than those of animals.  I will not disagree; on the average humans can contribute much more to mankind or society than animals can.  You might characterize infighting to gain resources from their deaths as counterproductive."

He stands, pushing up his glasses, and locking his gaze with Duncan's.  And for once, he can actually identify with the other adventurer.  "However.  Using the corpse of a fallen comrade or enemy to power the spells he mentions isn't evil in the slightest.  No more than looting, which I've seen you all do readily, to the corpses of those I've traveled and fought with.  Necromancy isn't an inherently evil thing.  A necromancer can have entirely good intentions; summon a host of spirits or undead to quell an attack on their hometown, or what have you.  My Order was taught to strike down and resist the powers of the supernatural and mythic creatures of lore, but any being that possesses such abilities is not inherently a threat.  The brownie or pixies from before were not automatically my enemies.  To speak ill of a means and pay no heed to the end is _ignorance_."  

The slender elven samurai then takes his seat again, his gaze and hand returning to sharpening his blade now.  "And fortune doesn't favor fools."


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2013)

"Eating people is not evil because I say so. It's evil because doing so is an evil act that negatively shapes your mind and aura to that of evil. And because anyone using a spell or ability to detect such an evil presence would trigger on you and the actions you're performing. That's one of the ways we know and understand what is and isn't evil in each of our individual art forms. Witchcraft isn't new, it wasn't created as a concept for you to fumble around in it. It's been around for millennia, and cooking and eating people has always been an evil form of witchcraft. It always will be. And you trying to justify your evil potential actions as nothing more than fecundity and natural, is just the inherent evil inside you, and the whispering in your ear trying to make you feel better about it. Not opinion."

Kiyro nods and warms his hands by the fire.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 21, 2013)

Makena walks over with the group and listens quietly for a while, clearly disturbed by the whole discussion.  After a while she speaks up meekly, little more than a whisper, "what you talk about doesn't sound like a desperate act brought on by having no other option.  You're actually planning ahead to do this."  She shivers and hugs her knees to her chest again, "planning to hunt down people and eat them in search of 'power?'"  Her voice fades and she looks visibly ill at the thought.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makena walks over with the group and listens quietly for a while, clearly disturbed by the whole discussion.  After a while she speaks up meekly, little more than a whisper, "what you talk about doesn't sound like a desperate act brought on by having no other option.  You're actually planning ahead to do this."  She shivers and hugs her knees to her chest again, "planning to hunt down people and eat them in search of 'power?'"  Her voice fades and she looks visibly ill at the thought.



Ulysesn hands a heatstone over to Makena
"I'll be going to sleep so I don't have to listen to this foolishness any longer, how about you?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2013)

Kiyro watches the Ranger hand something to the frightened young woman, and squints his eyes.

"What is that?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2013)

Law said:


> Kiyro watches the Ranger hand something to the frightened young woman, and squints his eyes.
> 
> "What is that?"


"Oh this? A heatstone. You strike it on a hard surface and it acts like a campfire just for warmth for a long period of time. 24 hours the merchant said. They are expensive so I only have two of them."
((Alchemically treated to enhance their natural heat-generating properties, these round or ovoid stones of volcanic glass provide enough heat to keep chambers warm in the coldest winter. One heatstone keeps a 20-foot-square area comfortably warm even in extreme cold (below –20? F), or a 40-foot-square area in severe cold (between –20? F and 0? F). A single heatstone is activated by striking it against any hard surface, after which point it continues to provide heat for 24 hours. An active heatstone does not give off enough heat to cook food or cause damage.))
Ulysesn then starts to go to sleep


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2013)

"Makenna, it's an avenue I gotta think about. I've already lost a friend..maybe if I were stronger I could have saved Alec. It's somethin that haunts me dreams every night. I don't want te be put in the position where I can't help anyone again because I'm too weak. If that means eatin the remains of a humanoid creature - an it doesn't need te be human, that's already been slain - then it's a path te at least consider."

Duncan says and heads off into the forest where Kaylee went. "I can understand if ye don't feel right sleepin next te me tonight. It's been a bit of a heated discussion an I'm sorry if I lost me temper.... I'll head out."

Duncan and Pericles head out to the forest to sleep where Kaylee has made camp.

"Alright lass. Ye don't mind if I hang out wit ye tonight do ye?" Duncan will set up for a rest, having eaten some dinner


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2013)

"Those don't exist anymore in my world..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 22, 2013)

As the conversation quiets Makena curls up and does her best to drift off to sleep near the fire.  Eventually everyone drifts off to sleep and the night passes uneventfully and dreamlessly.


----------



## Muk (Jun 22, 2013)

"Remeber this Duncan, the moment you start down the path, your soul will already be corrupted. Right now your soul is just walking along the cliff between an uncertain path and the path for total corruption. 

Should you fall on your on volition and disregard all the warnings you received, I feel no remorse to cut you down," Ricket gives on last warning before rolling out his bedroll and going to sleep.

The next morning after he's finished packing his bedroll, Ricket takes out a piece of parchment and starts writing a letter.

---
Dear Rosy,

how is the Naisrepian Sand treating your fair skin? A Bard in Rueckholz, a small village just four days travel north passed the Wild and Dnalgne border, told me the sands and oasis to the far south are good for your health and skin. 

I managed to arrive in Etiawhtaes only to find the town in shambles. The streets were dyed red, but the riot seemed to have died down. I arrived too late to take any actions to prevent the bloodshed from happening. 

Yet, I was lucky and managed to find my way to Zakur an apprentice to Malcabeth. Before his cave a group of adventurers had set up camp.
A Cuddler priest was among them, not sure if she's a witch or not. She does have an big cat pet, maybe a sign that she does some witchcraft? 

The last witch I encountered was in Rueckholz. She, too, had an animal, but it was a toad, not a large cat. I'll keep my eye on this Cuddler priest.

Then there is this obnoxious half-knive-ears paladin who thinks that all her actions are just, since the divines gave her her powers. I know not which discipline she follows, but she's surely walking along the edges of a cliff.

Zakur was about to send the group of adventurers to meet Malcabeth, when someone or something attacked us all with rains of arrows. Unable to protect us all our only mean of escape was to jump into a portal. 

Now we are stuck in the realms of dreams. We met a male witch who's willing to guide us out of the mists or so he says, but we only managed to run in circles for now.

I did manage to beat the crap out of everyone of the group here in some dream tournament. It seems this group is actually weak. I don't know how they managed before hand but they are nothing before some well trained muscles. 

Did I mention that they were the cause for the riot in town? I had a heated discussion with Beatrix the half-knife-ear paladin and she let's slip their plotting to the resulting chaos.

They don't feel any remorse for causing chaos for the town folk, but remorse for a lost friend among the rioting people. 

Right, now after beating the crap out of them, one of their magus is now thinking of using corpse eating to enhance his strength. I warned him of his path down into the abyss, but it seems he's dead set on it. I probably will have to cut him down at some point.

Are these people really heroes? It feels like they are villains, robbers and con-artists.

But I can't do much against them right now, once we return to civilization though, I shall unleash the full might of law and justice upon them.

Love,

Ricket.

---

He finishes his letter and puts it back into his backpack.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 22, 2013)

(( TROLOLOL ))

Tassara wakes up stretching slowly. Kathy yawns and starts licking/bathing herself.

_"You go now?"_

"I don't know Kathy" Tassara pets her black jaguar on the head. "We should look out for the mist"

_"Boring. Wanna hunt some. Can't hunt those?_" the cat glances at the other animals. 

"No, you know you can't"

_"Mhpf"_ Kathy walks over to Yuki's cat. _"I bathe you"_ she says nonchalantly and starts cleaning the smaller cat.


Tassara gives her daily thanks to The Coddler for a goodnight's rest and prays for the favor of her god for this "day".


((Same spells as before))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 22, 2013)

((The mist is still there, a section of it is just pushed back.  The party can enter again whenever they feel ready))


----------



## Tiger (Jun 22, 2013)

Kiyro sits down against a tree and starts whispering to his arm.


*Spoiler*: _Spells for today_ 



((0th: Guidance, Resistance, Daze, Message. 1st: Mage Armor, Cause Fear, Ventriloquism, Unseen Servant))


----------



## Kuno (Jun 22, 2013)

After only nodding to Duncan, Kaylee laid awake for a while.  Her thoughts were deep, the dark things from her vision at the well unceasing.  Eventually she fell into a restless sleep.

Finally giving up on sleeping, the druid open her eyes.  It was then a strangled scream came out of her mouth.  A vision of horror was looking down at her, decomposing face with an evil sneer.  Blood dripping and gore oozing.  It lasted only momentarily before disappearing.  Kaylee sat up, looking around for what it was.  "Must have been a dream..."  She mumbled while letting her heart slow down.

Shaking her head to clear it, Kaylee gets her rations out, feeds the animals then herself.  "Sorry if I woke you."  She says to Duncan.  "I suppose we should get back to the others.  Better to do this all together."  They weren't that far from them, in fact could even see them through the breaks in the trees.  "Sorry I lost it a bit last night."  Chuckling softly she begins to pack her stuff up.


----------



## Muk (Jun 22, 2013)

"Well, I am ready to figure out this mist and its mysteries," Ricket says as he finishes his breakfast.

(ready to move on)


----------



## Vergil (Jun 22, 2013)

"Aye I got a little angry too. Don't know why, maybe somethin te do with this dream realm. Sooner we're outta here the better." Duncan looks out towards where the group are and sighs. "No point lettin a little difference in opinion on a situation that hasn't happened yet sour things. All hypothetical stuff. I can't even take that hex until later, when I've mastered my powers a bit."

Duncan looks at Kaylee who looks a little shaken, "Bad dreams?" He pauses, "Speakin of which I never asked ye - what did ye see when we were in well? I saw meself as a witch..."

((ready to go))


----------



## Kuno (Jun 22, 2013)

"Very true.  Everyone has their own opinions."  She shrugs going through a few morning rituals.  "Do keep in mind what was said if you continue to travel with this entire group."  Pausing for a moment she continues to brush her hair. "Something like that."  Clearing her throat she looks away until he mentions his time in the well.  "Really?"  Kaylee looked surprised.  "What I saw..."  She closes her eyes for a moment, the visions coming back to her as if they had just occurred.  "I'm not really sure what I saw exactly..."  Did that all happen?  Did she really forget?  "We better meet with the others.  She stands up and they walk back to the clearing.

((Ready also.))


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 22, 2013)

Troyce wakes up, a bit perturbed by the dreamless sleep, but ready to race the dreamful day.


----------



## kluang (Jun 22, 2013)

Zozaria wakes up and ready to move on

Spell for the day

0 Cantrips

Light
Spark
Detect Magic
Open/Close

1st-Level Magus Spells

Warding Weapon
Mirror Strike
Shocking Grasp


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2013)

Ulysesn continues to snooze away mumbling in his sleep


----------



## soulnova (Jun 22, 2013)

Tassara walks over to Ulysesn to wake him up. "Hey there, sleepy head, it's time for breakfast"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara walks over to Ulysesn to wake him up. "Hey there, sleepy head, it's time for breakfast"



"Hmm? Oh yea I'm here."
Ulysesn yawns and gets up for breakfest
"So what now? Surely we have a better plan than jump into the mist"


----------



## kluang (Jun 23, 2013)

"Either way, we have to move on, Ulysesn."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2013)

kluang said:


> "Either way, we have to move on, Ulysesn."



"Then lets hope we don't go into a potential cannibal's dream."
Ulysesn looks at Duncan


----------



## kluang (Jun 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Then lets hope we don't go into a potential cannibal's dream."
> Ulysesn looks at Duncan



"Hope for the best, but prepare for the worst."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Then lets hope we don't go into a potential cannibal's dream."
> Ulysesn looks at Duncan



"Let's just put that conversation behind us and get on with this." Duncan feels a bad vibe off the group and goes on and walks into the mist.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Let's just put that conversation behind us and get on with this." Duncan feels a bad vibe off the group and goes on and walks into the mist.


"Sorry about that dream from earlier. 
Well lets go I guess."
Ulysesn proceeds to follow


----------



## Kuno (Jun 23, 2013)

With a little more bounce in her step Kaylee follows into the mists.  Her animals with her.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 23, 2013)

Tassara walks in with the rest, hoping Kathy can come with her this time.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 23, 2013)

The group steps into the mist and their vision is obscured, after a moment the mist parts and again they find themselves somewhere else.

They find themselves in a small residential area of some town or city.  A number of small houses are in the area however most of them seem indistinct, somewhat lacking in detail.  Only one seems "real."  At a glance it seems like a normal enough home however beside it where one might find a garden or small stable is instead a strange caged in construction of stone and wrought iron.

A middle-aged man stands outside the strange structure gazing in.  A small child of perhaps 3 or 4 sits outside the home quietly playing with some wooden toys.  Just as the party arrives the door opens and a young man exits, he's dressed more formally than the others, through the door they catch a glimpse of a teen seated at a desk working on papers and books.

All four of the people are of similar features: dark of hair and eyes and olive skin that is common in Eomr.  There is a similarity in their faces as well, likely they're related.


*Spoiler*: _Troyce_ 




Other than the sudden change everything looks normal enough to you.





*Spoiler*: _Not Troyce_ 




While the party looks normal (including Troyce) the surroundings all seem somewhat faded, ghostly.  Like it were only partially there.

Again your animals seem to have not made the journey with you.





*Spoiler*: _Kiyro_ 




The "faded" look of everything gives you the vibe that you're only partially attached to the dream, looking around you recognize that Troyce seems more solidly connected.  Perhaps the fact that he has been distancing himself from the group means the others haven't been able to fully follow him?


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2013)

Duncan Perception

((Have our appearances changed? Is there a bar close? Are there any girls of note?))

1d20+3
6+3 = 9

(I really wish I had higher perception )


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 23, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan Perception
> 
> ((Have our appearances changed? Is there a bar close? Are there any girls of note?))
> 
> ...



Mentally+Physically you seem the same here as you did when you woke up this morning.  There are no stores, inns, or bars nearby, just a handful of residences.  There's only the three male humans outside.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2013)

"Shit, wish Pericles was here....Residential area eh? Any of this look familiar te any of you?" Duncan asks.

He approaches the middle aged man, "Alright pal? What's goin on?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 23, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Shit, wish Pericles was here....Residential area eh? Any of this look familiar te any of you?" Duncan asks.
> 
> He approaches the middle aged man, "Alright pal? What's goin on?"



The man turns from the area and looks at Duncan curiously, "what do you mean 'what's goin on?'  Ain't a man free to stand on the street anymore?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2013)

"Yer starin at that house pretty good, I dunno, just seemed like somethin was goin on in there. I'm a man of many talents, need help wit anythin?" Duncan offers. "ye know, not out of the kindness of me heart or anythin. I'm a bit strapped fer cash so I'm pretty much willin te do any job."

Duncan tries to look in the house from the man's perspective to see if there's anything worth noting

Perception 
1d20+3
16+3 = 19


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 23, 2013)

Hayao approaches behind Duncan, katana bobbing gently at his hip as he came to a stop.  He inspects the house with a discerning eye for a moment and then sizes up the man and the odd construct and contraption, casting *Detect Magic* on it for safe measure.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 23, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Yer starin at that house pretty good, I dunno, just seemed like somethin was goin on in there. I'm a man of many talents, need help wit anythin?" Duncan offers. "ye know, not out of the kindness of me heart or anythin. I'm a bit strapped fer cash so I'm pretty much willin te do any job."
> 
> Duncan tries to look in the house from the man's perspective to see if there's anything worth noting
> 
> ...


The man looks at Duncan as if sizing him up before speaking, "if I had money it wouldn't be an issue.  Now not for nothing but leave me alone, I'm trying to figure this out."  He turns back towards the iron and stone cage as if studying it carefully.

Following his gaze Duncan sees a number of contraptions inside the cage construction, at the center is a stone pillar with a glass window, he can vaguely make out some sort of bottle inside.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao approaches behind Duncan, katana  bobbing gently at his hip as he came to a stop.  He inspects the house  with a discerning eye for a moment and then sizes up the man and the odd  construct and contraption, casting *Detect Magic* on it for safe measure.



The structure is odd, and fairly large (maybe 20'x20'?).  It's tough to make out details of the inside from outside however there's one side that's clearly the "front" though there doesn't seem to be a clear door.

On the "front" there's a small hole a few inches in diameter.  The rest of the construction is stone and iron bars in strange patterns, the space varies in the different openings but none are wide enough for Hayao to fit through.

He doesn't detect the presence of any magic.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 23, 2013)

Troyce examines the cage, being mindful of the family. Unless the gentleman has any qualms, Troyce will try and just sort of open the cage.

(I'l post the roll after i see whether or not qualms are had)


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2013)

"If you wish to get into the house, you may as well knock on the door," Ricket says to the man standing in front of the house. "Why do you need to inspect the house so thoroughly if you wish to enter?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 23, 2013)

Yuki rubs her face with one hand, “Where are we now?”  she shakes her head looking around the area.

((Perception

Roll(1d20)+2:
1,+2
Total:3))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The group steps into the mist and their vision is obscured, after a moment the mist parts and again they find themselves somewhere else.
> 
> They find themselves in a small residential area of some town or city.  A number of small houses are in the area however most of them seem indistinct, somewhat lacking in detail.  Only one seems "real."  At a glance it seems like a normal enough home however beside it where one might find a garden or small stable is instead a strange caged in construction of stone and wrought iron.
> 
> ...


"Strange I'm not effected like last time... It's  like the cabin except more faded."
While everyone talks to the man Ulysesn walks over to the child
"Do you want to play for a bit?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 23, 2013)

> While the party looks normal (including Troyce) the surroundings all seem somewhat faded, ghostly. Like it were only partially there.



"Well this is interesting. These buildings are here but at the same time they are not. This could be bad or this could be good."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 23, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce examines the cage, being mindful of the family. Unless the gentleman has any qualms, Troyce will try and just sort of open the cage.
> 
> (I'l post the roll after i see whether or not qualms are had)


The man watches Troyce suspiciously but doesn't make any moves to stop him.



Muk said:


> "If you wish to get into the house, you may as well  knock on the door," Ricket says to the man standing in front of the  house. "Why do you need to inspect the house so thoroughly if you wish  to enter?"


((You're addressing the "middle aged man"?  He's investigating the "strange caged in construction of stone and wrought iron" not the house itself))




Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki rubs her face with one hand, ?Where  are we now??  she shakes her head looking around the area.
> 
> ((Perception
> 
> ...


You're almost positive you're outside.  




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Strange I'm not effected like last time... It's  like the cabin except more faded."
> While everyone talks to the man Ulysesn walks over to the child
> "Do you want to play for a bit?"



The child looks at Ulysesn about a nanosecond before smiling broadly and handing him one of the wooden dolls, "sure mister, you can play Harvey, I'll play Michaela."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The child looks at Ulysesn about a nanosecond before smiling broadly and handing him one of the wooden dolls, "sure mister, you can play Harvey, I'll play Michaela."



"Before we start can you tell me who Harvey and Michaela are?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 23, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man watches Troyce suspiciously but doesn't make any moves to stop him.



Troyce fiddles with the cage's "front" to see if he can do anything.

Disable Device
11+9=20


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2013)

"My mates will be happy te help if ye tell us what yer after. I see a bottle of some sort. A magic potion?" Duncan feels this guys behaviour is odd.

Sense motive
1d20+0
18+0 = 18

Duncan casts *Guidance* on Troyce as he tries to disable the device.


----------



## kluang (Jun 23, 2013)

Zozaria looks around the ghoatly area looking for any signs of previous dreams such as Ricket's statue


----------



## Tiger (Jun 23, 2013)

Kiyro immediately looks bored and starts walking down the road to look at other buildings to see if any of them have distinguishable features like the focal home everyone is standing in front of.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Before we start can you tell me who Harvey and Michaela are?"


The child gives Ulysesn a look as if to say this should be perfectly obvious.  "That one's Harvey, this one's Michaela," he says flatly.  



Crossbow said:


> Troyce fiddles with the cage's "front" to see if he can do anything.
> 
> Disable Device
> 11+9=20


Through the small hole in the front Troyce can see a handle.  He thinks turning it will open an entrance.  Does he want to do this without searching further?



Vergil said:


> "My mates will be happy te help if ye tell us  what yer after. I see a bottle of some sort. A magic potion?" Duncan  feels this guys behaviour is odd.


The man seems very preoccupied.  Duncan gets the feeling that he'd just as much like to dismiss the group altogether.  He grimaces as he speaks, "it's nothing you'd be interested in I'm sure."



kluang said:


> Zozaria looks around the ghoatly area looking for  any signs of previous dreams such as Ricket's statue


There's no sign of anything linking to either the "cabin" area or the "arena" dream.



Law said:


> Kiyro immediately looks bored and starts walking  down the road to look at other buildings to see if any of them have  distinguishable features like the focal home everyone is standing in  front of.


Kiyro walks through the streets for a bit however he quickly finds himself back where the group is gathered.  The streets here don't seem to be linked in a way that follows the rules of the conventional world.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2013)

*Spells*

*Spoiler*: __ 




0th Level

Detect Magic
Acid Splash
Prestidigitation
Mage Hand

1st Level

Silent Image
Ear Piercing Scream
Ear Piercing Scream
Grease
Unseen Servant 

2nd Level

Glitterdust
Glitterdust
Glitterdust

0th Extracts

Enlarge Person
Enlarge Person
Disguise Self
Expeditious Retreat
Cure Light Wounds




Drell watches Kiyro as he wanders off and ends up right back where he started. "Ooh," he says, his voice tinged with what might actually be genuine interest. "Dream conventions. Fascinating. This realm doesn't seem to be nearly as expansive as the last one. I wonder what that means?"


----------



## Tiger (Jun 24, 2013)

Kiyro sighs and shrugs before walking over to the only place in this plane that apparently matters.

"Who does this place look familiar to?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2013)

"Who's dream do you think this is?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 24, 2013)

(ricket was addressing the npc xD)

"Why don't you have a key to enter the cage?" Ricket asks the man. "Get the owner of this cage if you want to enter. Asking doesn't hurt or cost you anything. If you are going to break in, I shall arrest you!"


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2013)

Zozaria facepalmed when he heard Ricket."Common sense, Ricket, please."


----------



## Muk (Jun 24, 2013)

"It is common sense that something in a cage belongs to someone. Also it is common sense that someone has the key to a cage. If you don't have the key and are not the owner of this cage, you are trying to break in. Breaking into someone else's possession  is theft. I ain't standing around and allow theft," Ricket says in a stern tone.


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2013)

"Are you sure he's not the owner? Did you ask him? Or are you jumping to conclusion? "


----------



## Muk (Jun 24, 2013)

"Do you even listen? I asked him if he wanted to open the cage to get the key or owner. Listen to what I say before you jump to conclusions. If he does try to break in, I have no choice but to arrest him," Ricket waits on the actions of the npc. He is clearly annoyed by the retard Zozarian.


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2013)

"Or you just want to wave your authority to everyone.  Say if you caught me  jaywalking, will you arrest me?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 24, 2013)

"Yes, I shall arrest you. I feel no remorse for people breaking the law and stealing the goods of others," Ricket answers Zoza.


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2013)

Zozari sighs and shakes his head. "Is this how you promoted good? By arresting everything that you deem wrong?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 24, 2013)

"If you break the law, then you get arrested. There is no grey area in that," Ricket says.


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2013)

Muk said:


> "If you break the law, then you get arrested. There is no grey area in that," Ricket says.



"Even if the law is unjust?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 24, 2013)

"If you think the law is unjust, get the lawyers to change it. As long as you break it, you are guilty of breaking the law and I shall arrest you for it," Ricket answers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The child gives Ulysesn a look as if to say this should be perfectly obvious.  "That one's Harvey, this one's Michaela," he says flatly.


A sweat drop goes down Ulysesn's face.
Perhaps he should try a much more basic way of getting information to get what the rules are... abuse(())
Ulysesn moves Harvey's arm and makes him smack Michaela in the face(not like a real slap mind you the child is 4).
(pretending to be Harvey):"Did you cook for someone else?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2013)

Muk said:


> (ricket was addressing the npc xD)
> 
> "Why don't you have a key to enter the cage?" Ricket asks the man. "Get the owner of this cage if you want to enter. Asking doesn't hurt or cost you anything. If you are going to break in, I shall arrest you!"


The middle-aged man shoots Ricket an amused look, "a key would help, if there were a lock, or a door."




Unlosing Ranger said:


> A sweat drop goes down Ulysesn's face.
> Perhaps he should try a much more basic way of getting information to get what the rules are... abuse(())
> Ulysesn moves Harvey's arm and makes him smack Michaela in the face(not like a real slap mind you the child is 4).
> (pretending to be Harvey):"Did you cook for someone else?"



The child gasps and slams "Michaela" into "Harvey" several times forcefully, "No hitting Harvey!  That's naughty!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The child gasps and slams "Michaela" into "Harvey" several times forcefully, "No hitting Harvey!  That's naughty!"



"Heh. Maybe in another 2 years we can play better games."
Ulysesn gives "Harvey" back to the child
This "person" must be from someone's dreams.
"Kid, what is your name?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2013)

Troyce looks at the mechanisms around the handle to see if he can't decipher what the handle does.

Knowlege (Engineering)
1d20+7
20+7=27


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2013)

Muk said:


> "If you think the law is unjust, get the lawyers to change it. As long as you break it, you are guilty of breaking the law and I shall arrest you for it," Ricket answers.



"For the sake of all that is good, I hope you learn compassion....." then the middle age man interrupt him.



> The middle-aged man shoots Ricket an amused look, "a key would help, if there were a lock, or a door."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Heh. Maybe in another 2 years we can play better games."
> Ulysesn gives "Harvey" back to the child
> This "person" must be from someone's dreams.
> "Kid, what is your name?"



"Puerum," the boy takes the doll back and goes back to playing by himself.  



Crossbow said:


> Troyce looks at the mechanisms around the handle to see if he can't decipher what the handle does.
> 
> Knowlege (Engineering)
> 1d20+7
> 20+7=27



Troyce carefully inspects the mechanism.  Twisting it will indeed shift the bars at the "front" of the device in such a way to provide an opening.  

He also notices that some of the bars near the hole are sharpened, he goes back to check some more and finds that the "hole" you reach through to reach the handle will close.  In such a way that would be very bad for any limbs that might be tuck through.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Puerum," the boy takes the doll back and goes back to playing by himself.



"Puerum..."
Ulysesn looks at the boy and see's if he can find if he looks like anyone in the group or that man in front of the cage

"Puerum, who is your mother and father?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Puerum..."
> Ulysesn looks at the boy and see's if he can find if he looks like anyone in the group or that man in front of the cage
> 
> "Puerum, who is your mother and father?"



The boy has a striking resemblance to both the young man and the middle-aged man.  He doesn't have any particular resemblance to anyone in the party.

"Mommy's inside resting.  I'm being a good boy and playing quietly outside!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The boy has a striking resemblance to both the young man and the middle-aged man.  He doesn't have any particular resemblance to anyone in the party.
> 
> "Mommy's inside resting.  I'm being a good boy and playing quietly outside!"


(I see... so they are all related but why would she be inside alone?) 
(( (greenwords) = thoughts) ))
"Why is your mommy resting?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2013)

"That's good. You are a good boy" Tassara sits beside the kid and plays with him. She ignores Ricket's broad lack of common sense.

"Hey little one, do you know something about that cage?" she asks the child with peaked interest.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> (I see... so they are all related but why would she be inside alone?)
> (( (greenwords) = thoughts) ))
> "Why is your mommy resting?"


"Mommy's tired, she needs her rest.  I'm being a good boy and playing outside quietly!"



soulnova said:


> "Hey little one, do you know something about that cage?" she asks the child with peaked interest.


The child looks over at the contraption, there's a glint of impish curiosity in his eyes for a moment however it's quickly replaced by a touch of sadness.  "Mommy says it's dangerous and I shouldn't play over there, so I play over here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Mommy's tired, she needs her rest.  I'm being a good boy and playing outside quietly!"


(He practically said the same thing... Trauma?)
Ulysesn walks over to the middle-aged man the group was talking to
"I talked to Puerum and you bear a strong resemblance as well. Are you perhaps the father? What's this about his mother being "tired"?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2013)

Tassara pats the kid on the head and nods "She's right. Dangerous cages are no place for good kids like you."

"So... it might be dangerous, uh?" she looks at Ulysesn. "Maybe Troyce might want to know that before he tries anything else with it?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara pats the kid on the head and nods "She's right. Dangerous cages are no place for good kids like you."
> 
> "So... it might be dangerous, uh?" she looks at Ulysesn. "Maybe Troyce might want to know that before he tries anything else with it?"



"Oh that's right, Troyce there is something dangerous about the cage."


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2013)

"There's more here than meets the eye...."
"Cages have one purpose.  To keep something inside."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 24, 2013)

"Or something out."  Kaylee says with a smile and walks up to the young man that had exited the house.  "Sir, that is an interesting thing you have next to the house.  May I ask why there is a cage there?  And, I was curious...what is in it?"  She asks with wide eyes.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+12:
18,+12
Total:30

Sense Motive:
Roll(1d20)+5:
5,+5
Total:10

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+8:
16,+8
Total:24

((Covering all my bases.  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Or something out."  Kaylee says with a smile and walks up to the young man that had exited the house.  "Sir, that is an interesting thing you have next to the house.  May I ask why there is a cage there?  And, I was curious...what is in it?"  She asks with wide eyes.
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+12:
> ...




((covering your sense motive))
Link removed
1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2013)

Duncan looks down at the dolls that the kid is playing with.

"Heh, I used te have dolls like that! I mean....eh...action figures. Not dolls. Ye know what I used te play? Superheroes! Ye wanna play? I got tricks I can use te make it more fun."

Duncan casts Dancing Lights.

"See? We can pretend this is an evil swarm of....um....help me out here kid....so anyway they've locked up their friend in a cage....

Duncan casts Prehensile hair and makes a cage out of it.

"An I'm the bad guy....mwahaha! You shall never save your friend for I will be ruler of the whole planet...mwahahaha." Duncan says in a deep voice, before going back to his normal one and talking to the kid.

"Now ye have te first defeat the swarm of....bad thingys." He moves dancing lights closer to the dolls. "We'll pretend your friend in the cage is invisible for now...."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2013)

Troyce notices Duncan's asinine misuse of  magic and gets an idea.

He nudges Duncan's shoulder to get his attention.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2013)

"Eh, what? I'm busy! Or do you want te play too? Join in why don't ye?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2013)

Troyce points at the hair cage, then points to the hole on the actual cage. He twist his own hair with one hand while using the other hand to make a gesture that could be interpreted in context as a handle-jiggling motion.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2013)

"I think... he wants you to... use your hair as a key" Tassara says not exactly sure. 

"Monsieur Troyce, are you alright? You don't have to keep quiet..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> (He practically said the same thing... Trauma?)
> Ulysesn walks over to the middle-aged man the group was talking to
> "I talked to Puerum and you bear a strong  resemblance as well. Are you perhaps the father? What's this about his  mother being "tired"?"


The man mutters under his breath something about constantly being inturrupted before turning to face Ulysesn and speaking, "Who?  What?  I don't have any kids."




Kuno said:


> "Or something out."  Kaylee says with a  smile and walks up to the young man that had exited the house.  "Sir,  that is an interesting thing you have next to the house.  May I ask why  there is a cage there?  And, I was curious...what is in it?"  She asks  with wide eyes.


The man follows Kaylee's gaze to the cage looking almost confused for a moment, "oh, that?  It's a puzzle isn't it?  Never had much time to work with it myself.  Mom says to leave it be, and well, I have been trying to catch the eye of Connie, and working, and well," he trails off and gives a half-hearted shrug.




Vergil said:


> "Now ye have te first defeat the swarm of....bad thingys." He moves dancing lights closer to the dolls. "We'll pretend your friend in the cage is invisible for now...."


The child enthusiastically plays along, "oh no!  We'll save you!"  He happily tries to "attack" the cage with his dolls.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man mutters under his breath something about constantly being inturrupted before turning to face Ulysesn and speaking, "Who?  What?  I don't have any kids."


Ulysesn then points at the child
"Then who's child is that?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn then points at the child
> "Then who's child is that?"


The man scans in the direction Ulysesn points his eyes passing over where Puerum sits without pause or recognition.  After a moment he turns back to Ulysesn with an annoyed look, "what child?  Look I really have other things to attend to than play games with every passerby on the street."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 24, 2013)

"Oh...a puzzle?"  Kaylee steps away from him.  "God luck with Connie and thank you..."  Walking over to the cage she peers at it, looking closely at everything.

Perception:

1d20+12 → [8,12] = (20)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2013)

Tassara narrows her eyes looking at the man and then at the child sitting and playing next to her realizing something. 

"Excuse me sir, I didn't wish to bother you but..." she asks the man. "By any chance, are you Puerum?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2013)

Duncan is having fun!

He moves the lights closer to the dolls and makes them dance about. 

"I shall send my minions to destroy you!"

Duncan looks up at Troyce, "I'll get te it in a minute lad, what good is being n a dream realm if we can't kick back and have some fun. Can't wait te get te a bar though."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Oh...a puzzle?"  Kaylee steps away from him.  "God luck with Connie and thank you..."  Walking over to the cage she peers at it, looking closely at everything.
> 
> Perception:
> 
> 1d20+12 → [8,12] = (20)


((What are you looking at/for exactly?))



soulnova said:


> Tassara narrows her eyes looking at the man and  then at the child sitting and playing next to her realizing something.
> 
> "Excuse me sir, I didn't wish to bother you but..." she asks the man. "By any chance, are you Puerum?"



The man sighs audibly, "another?  I told you I've never heard of this Puerum.  I'm Barbiger.  I'm also busy."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 24, 2013)

Kaylee is looking for any levers, signs of the cage having been altered any (at any time.).  And, the purpose of the cage/puzzle.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2013)

"Uh" Tassara tries another approach. "I'm sorry, I might have confused you with someone else. Is just... you seem _really _familiar, perhaps I know a relative of yours... could you give the name of your mother?"


----------



## Tiger (Jun 24, 2013)

Kiyro casts *[Guidance]* on Troyce, before leaning against a post to watch the events unfold.

He wonders to himself why the trainee Witch isn't using that hair to help solve the dangerous puzzle.


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2013)

Zozaria looks at the turns of events with interest


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2013)

Since Duncan is clearly not cooperating, Troyce will try and cut off part of the hair with a dagger.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2013)

((I'll let you and Vergil handle the hair PVP aspect  ))


Vergil said:


> Duncan is having fun!
> 
> He moves the lights closer to the dolls and makes them dance about.
> 
> "I shall send my minions to destroy you!"


The child giggles and bats at the lights with the dolls, "back demons back!"




Kuno said:


> Kaylee is looking for any levers, signs of the cage  having been altered any (at any time.).  And, the purpose of the  cage/puzzle.


It's a very bizarre construction, not at all like anything Kaylee ever encountered in the wilderness.  She can see the bottle behind the glass in the center of the construction, keeping people from it (or keeping it from escaping  ) seems as likely as anything for it's purpose.




soulnova said:


> "Uh" Tassara tries another approach. "I'm sorry, I might have confused you with someone else. Is just... you seem _really _familiar, perhaps I know a relative of yours... could you give the name of your mother?"


The man looks at her suspiciously a moment before relenting, "I somehow doubt it but it's hardly a secret, her name is Laura."


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2013)

"Laura..."

Zozaria whispers at Tassara. "Ask his name."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2013)

"I already got his name" she whispers to Zozaria, "He can't see the child and for a second there I thought they might be the same person on different times of his life. Their names don't match though, but there's seems to be some significance with both their mothers telling them to leave the cage puzzle alone. I doubt they are named the same too but...."

"There's still one young man over there inside the house working on some papers. A teen. Perhaps...-"

"Hold on..." she turns back to the child as he plays. "Sweetie, what's the name of your mommy?"

She's not expecting the child to have the same mother as the man, but just wants to make sure. Then she will go and knock on the door to say hello to the teen inside. "Excuse me, I was wondering if you know anything about the cage thing outside?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man scans in the direction Ulysesn points his eyes passing over where Puerum sits without pause or recognition.  After a moment he turns back to Ulysesn with an annoyed look, "what child?  Look I really have other things to attend to than play games with every passerby on the street."



"But how?"
(A dream that can't see itself? That makes no sense.")


soulnova said:


> "I already got his name" she whispers to Zozaria, "He can't see the child and for a second there I thought they might be the same person on different times of his life. Their names don't match though, but there's seems to be some significance with both their mothers telling them to leave the cage puzzle alone. I doubt they are named the same too but...."
> 
> "There's still one young man over there inside the house working on some papers. A teen. Perhaps...-"
> 
> ...


"That's the way."
(The cage has to be holding something inside with the way things are. Hold on a moment...)
Ulysesn looks around for Makena


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2013)

"Thia getting weirder and weirder."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2013)

As Troyce cuts a piece of his hair Duncan turns around with a inquisitive look on his face.

"What in the blue fuck? Are ye crazy? I'm tryin te play here! Besides, I'm no about te go nabbin some strange thing in a cage when I have no idea what it is, who it belongs te or what it does. For all I know it could open a gateway te hell and we all get sucked in and get our knobs chopped off. De ye want that? Do you?!"

Duncan turns back and resumes playing, "Let me know when ye got some info. I'd do it but....eh...I'm not very good at that."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2013)

Troyce rolls his eyes. Yes, he thought to himself, I'm the one making the bad decisions here. Clearly playing with dolls is the real puzzle here, I'm an amateur.

Troyce mumbles audibly. He really needs to shake this sarcastic monologue habit.

Regardless, he twists the hairs into a sort of thin twine and then tries to ties one end of it onto the handle.

(let me know if i need any rolls for any of this)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 25, 2013)

Hayao raises an eyebrow after realizing something, and then takes a step past Tassara to inspect what the boy is writing silently if he's not challenged or contested.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 25, 2013)

Kiyro watches Troyce cut off a piece of Duncan's witchcraft prehensile hair, and waits patiently for the hair to evaporate into nothing.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 25, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Hold on..." she turns back to the child as he plays. "Sweetie, what's the name of your mommy?"


The child looks up smiling, "Mommy's name is Mom--"  He catches himself and thinks hard for a moment, "Mommy's name is Laura!"



soulnova said:


> She's not expecting the child to have the same mother as the man, but just wants to make sure. Then she will go and knock on the door to say hello to the teen inside. "Excuse me, I was wondering if you know anything about the cage thing outside?"


The teen looks up from his papers confused for a moment at the visitor.  "That thing?  It's a large waste of time.  It's complicated and I suppose it would be interesting to study but I've got work to do," he speaks in a hushed voice.  "Is there something I can help you with?  Mom's resting right now and not up to visitors."



Crossbow said:


> Troyce rolls his eyes. Yes, he thought to  himself, I'm the one making the bad decisions here. Clearly playing with  dolls is the real puzzle here, I'm an amateur.
> 
> Troyce mumbles audibly. He really needs to shake this sarcastic monologue habit.
> 
> ...


As he tries to work with the hair it shrinks and breaks apart in his hands to useless debris.

(No rolls would have been needed, it just doesn't last once removed from Duncan's head, if you want to use the hair you'll need his help)



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao raises an eyebrow after realizing  something, and then takes a step past Tassara to inspect what the boy is  writing silently if he's not challenged or contested.


The teen watches Hayao strangely but doesn't contest him at all.  The books and papers are some sort of engineering work, it's too technical for Hayao to make any specific sense of but it looks like he's working form other papers as a template.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks around for Makena


Makena's there, looking nervous and confused.  Apparently she hasn't had anything to add so far.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makena's there, looking nervous and confused.  Apparently she hasn't had anything to add so far.



"Hey Makena can you come over here and play with this child while we try to figure out what is going on?"
Ulysesn walks over to the house and knocks waiting 
"May we come in?


----------



## Vergil (Jun 25, 2013)

After a few minutes of playing Duncan asks the child, "Ye know that guy lookin at the cage? Do you know him or what he wants?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 25, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> &quot;Hey Makena can you come over here and play with this child while we try to figure out what is going on?&quot;
> Ulysesn walks over to the house and knocks waiting
> &quot;May we come in?



Makena whispers nervously, "play with a ghost?  Isn't that dangerous?"  The teen inside looks at the new arrival and sighs before responding, "I suppose but please be quiet.  What is is that you want?"  





Vergil said:


> After a few minutes of playing Duncan asks the child, &quot;Ye know that guy lookin at the cage? Do you know him or what he wants?&quot;



The child looks over at the cage, his gaze also passing right over Barbiger to rest on Troyce before speaking, "no I don't Mister, isn't he a friend of yours?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makena whispers nervously, "play with a ghost?  Isn't that dangerous?"  The teen inside looks at the new arrival and sighs before responding, "I suppose but please be quiet.  What is is that you want?"


"To find out what is in the cage, any papers in here that say what is in there?."
Ulysesn looks back 
"Makena it's not a ghost, it's just a memory."


----------



## kluang (Jun 25, 2013)

"So they all exist, but don't exist at the same time. This is a troublesome situation."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2013)

"Oh" Tassara says in surprise. "Their mothers actually have the same name, and the kid can't see the man either" she tries hard to think what that all means.


She looks at the teen and nods "Oh.... She's resting? I wished I could speak with your mother, Laura, isn't it? I'm actually a healer of sorts... perhaps I can get a look and give her some advice. Free of charge for course!"

She remembers then Troyce had mentioned something about his mother being sick and asking her to help. "uhmmm...."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 25, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "To find out what is in the cage, any papers in here that say what is in there?."


The teen frowns, "no this is just work.  Which I'm kind of busy with at the moment.  Was there something you need?"



soulnova said:


> She looks at the teen and nods "Oh.... She's resting? I wished I could  speak with your mother, Laura, isn't it? I'm actually a healer of  sorts... perhaps I can get a look and give her some advice. Free of  charge for course!"


"Thank you for the offer but the healers have already been here, there's nothing you can do.  Please don't disturb her."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2013)

Tassara thinks very hard on this. The Mother, Laura, seems of some significance on this dream... but without access to her she feels a little lost on what to do. "*Hayao*, would you be so kind on asking Troyce if his mother's name is Laura?"



She stays with the teen "Do you know by any chance what's inside the cage? or who put it there?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 25, 2013)

"I'll be back in a bit kid, let me just chat to that guy. He is my friend - I was just being silly." Duncan says standing up and heads over to Barbinger.

"Hey again. What do you think that bottle in the middle of the cage does? It's no magic, so is it medicine of some sort?" Duncan asks.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 25, 2013)

Hayao arrives behind Troyce, shadowing the young man, and pushes up the bamboo hat as he addresses him.  "Troyce-san.  I understand you've taken on a vow of silence, but may I ask your mother's name?"  He then pauses, seemingly lost in thought, then shakes his head.  "Nod once if your mother's name was Laura, rather."  He eyes the cage contraption a bit longer, but shakes his head as it's function and concept are largely lost on him, much the same as the schematics or whathaveyou the teenager inside was scribing.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 25, 2013)

Troyce shakes his head side to side, his attitude dwindling a bit at the mention of his mother.

He decides to forget about the cage for a bit and go inside to see what that other guy was working on.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 25, 2013)

His gaze is trained on Troyce pensively, then suddenly he nods, shadowing him as he enters the house, and shaking his head subtly to indicate the answer for Tassara.  Then, an idea begins to blossom in his mind.  The samurai bows his head to Troyce to indicate his preemptive apology.  "Troyce-san...forgive the intruding nature of my query, but your attitude seemed to wilt when I mentioned your mother.  My thoughts are that it is a sore subject with you. Would I be correct in this assumption, and if so...why is it?" Hayao isn't sure how he'd be able to get the young man to begin speaking if there is something more nuanced going on, but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 25, 2013)

Troyce sighs loudly, his breath heavy with despair. Instead of dwelling on what his friend is asking of him, he tries to glance at what the seated gentleman is up to


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2013)

Tassara shakes her head. "This would not do" she says looking at Troyce's inability to speak.


"Excuse me, do you have a spare paper and a perhaps another pen*?" ((*what is the teen using to write?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The teen frowns, "no this is just work.  Which I'm kind of busy with at the moment.  Was there something you need?"


"I need things starting to make some kind of coherent sense."


soulnova said:


> Tassara shakes her head. "This would not do" she says looking at Troyce's inability to speak.
> 
> 
> "Excuse me, do you have a spare paper and a perhaps another pen*?" ((*what is the teen using to write?))



"You're kidding right? He can obviously talk, he's just being an ass. What kind of person would have a dream he can't talk in?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 25, 2013)

"You must respect peoples oaths and vows, Ulysesn.  We can work around this roadblock with a little creativity."  Hayao glances at the pen and paper.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 25, 2013)

soulnova said:


> She stays with the teen "Do you know by any chance what's inside the cage? or who put it there?"


The boy sighs, "naught but broken dreams and wasted time.  Countless have lost their lives obsessing over it when they should have been studying and learning something useful."



Vergil said:


> "I'll be back in a bit kid, let me just chat to  that guy. He is my friend - I was just being silly." Duncan says  standing up and heads over to Barbinger.
> 
> "Hey again. What do you think that bottle in the middle of the cage  does? It's no magic, so is it medicine of some sort?" Duncan  asks.


The man gives a dry, sarcastic chuckle.  "Of some sort.  Panacea, for the one that can get it out.  Now if you'll excuse me?"



Crossbow said:


> He decides to forget about the cage for a bit and go inside to see what that other guy was working on.


The boy's has a varied array of simple engineering problems.  From the books and other papers he's referring to Troyce gets the impression he's under apprenticeship.



soulnova said:


> "Excuse me, do you have a spare paper and a perhaps another pen*?" ((*what is the teen using to write?))


((Yes, pen and parchment))

"Will you go away and leave me to work if I do?"  The boy grumbles and digs up a spare pen and piece of parchment.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I need things starting to make some kind of coherent sense."


"I dare say you'll need to keep looking then.  Here we have a roomful of strangers bombarding me with random questions."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 25, 2013)

"Hm - so nothin too sinister then. Alright, let's give this a shot."

Duncan casts prehensile hair and attempts to weave through the cage towards the bottle.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 25, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Hm - so nothin too sinister then. Alright, let's give this a shot."
> 
> Duncan casts prehensile hair and attempts to weave through the cage towards the bottle.



Duncan has no problem weaving through towards the bottle however perhaps to his surprise when he reaches the "glass" surrounding the bottle his hair passes right through it, and the bottle.  In fact he seems completely unable to touch any of the ghostly items.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 25, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Will you go away and leave me to work if I do?"  The boy grumbles and digs up a spare pen and piece of parchment.



Troyce snatches up the pen and some nearby blank parchments. He starts scrawling notes and then folding them up to hand to some of his comrades


*Spoiler*: _To Hayao_ 



Since you're sort of my friend, I guess I can tell you. My ma is bedridden with some nasty illness. All the doctors in Emor can't figure out how to cure her and none of the clerics in Emor will come even close to her. I got into mercenary-ship to make money for medication to keep her going, but now I've been dove-holed into this party by a blood pact.




*Spoiler*: _To Ulyssen_ 



Oh, go screw yourself




*Spoiler*: _To Tassara _ 



I notice that, of these three, two are complaining that they want to be left alone. Perhaps we should start with the child and work our way up chronologically? Or do you think we should continue to divide our efforts against the behest of these imaginary individuals?  I can handle the junior inventor, I think.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 25, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Duncan has no problem weaving through towards the bottle however perhaps to his surprise when he reaches the "glass" surrounding the bottle his hair passes right through it, and the bottle.  In fact he seems completely unable to touch any of the ghostly items.



"Eh! My hair passed right through it!" Duncan turns to Barbinger, "Any thoughts, mate? Or is that what ye were tryin te think of. I'm a bit stumped. Maybe it's somethin on a different plane?"

He looks to Tassara, Kaylee, Troyce and the others, "Ideas?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 25, 2013)

Hayao reads the note carefully before folding it til it is very small and pins it to the inside of his kimono with his hairpin, allowing his hair to fall freely.  "I'm touched that you've divulged this to my council. If you'll excuse me."  He bows to him again and retreats outside.  "Did you have any luck with the cage, Duncan-san?  I've analyzed it and didn't detect any obvious magic qualities surrounding it...however."  The samurai trails off as he gets lost in the design of the contraption again.  It really was hard to understand, for someone with his mind.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2013)

Ulysesn chuckles
"You as well. Can you stop acting like some kind of silent street performer and just talk normally? We know you can talk; stop acting like you can't. 

Do you know the seriousness of the situation we are in? We might be stuck in a dream we can barely interact with forever I don't want to end up like that witch or is this not your dream unlike what has been just implied?"


----------



## Tiger (Jun 25, 2013)

Kiyro ponders the idea of the image not being in the dream plane, or if it's simply a metaphor for the cure being constantly out of Troyce's reach...

((Knowledge: Planes
Roll 1d20+11
[17, 11] = 28))


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 25, 2013)

Troyce goes through some smaller pieces to make more notes.


*Spoiler*: _To Ulyssen_ 



There's a difference between "can't talk" and "won't talk", you ignoramus. Ever since your actions lead to a woman's death, I've decided not to bother talking to a group of people who don't listen to me. I'll start talking again whenever i feel like something needs to be said >: P




*Spoiler*: _To Duncan_ 



Have you tried turning the handle inside the hole part yet?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce goes through some smaller pieces to make more notes.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _To Ulyssen_
> ...



"I hope you decide to speak before someone else dies then."


----------



## Tiger (Jun 25, 2013)

Kiyro clears his throat and steps forward toward the front step.

"Maybe you should just go talk to your sick mother and forget what's in the impossible cage? Perhaps the point is that you can't save her with some magical potion, and she would rather just have you near her in her last days."

With that, he shrugs and leans back against the railing, letting his mind wander as he whispers to his arm quietly.


----------



## kluang (Jun 25, 2013)

Zozaria enters the house and walks towards Troyce. "Since this your dream, I will follow your lead. The current and flow of this dream is determine by you and you alone. No matter where it will lead,  that is for you to decide."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2013)

"There are obviously different levels of existence and perception within this dream," Drell says to the others, breaking his long silence as he finally formulates his thoughts. "The faded quality of some of the background. The way some of the figments are unaware of the rest. Duncan being unable to touch the bottle...though, of course, we can't rule Duncan simply being too incompetent to complete a task as simple as touching something."

He shakes his head. "Obviously, whatever the greater mysteries of the dream might be, the message is that something, or someone, is out of alignment, so to speak. I would suggest a reevaluation of actions and priorities, so that we may move on from this ridiculous scenario and hopefully be that much closer to accomplishing our goal."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "There are obviously different levels of existence and perception within this dream," Drell says to the others, breaking his long silence as he finally formulates his thoughts. "The faded quality of some of the background. The way some of the figments are unaware of the rest. Duncan being unable to touch the bottle...though, of course, we can't rule Duncan simply being too incompetent to complete a task as simple as touching something."
> 
> He shakes his head. "Obviously, whatever the greater mysteries of the dream might be, the message is that something, or someone, is out of alignment, so to speak. I would suggest a reevaluation of actions and priorities, so that we may move on from this ridiculous scenario and hopefully be that much closer to accomplishing our goal."



"Well it can't be me. 
Perhaps it's because the mother is sick that things are like this?
Or perhaps..."
Ulysesn looks at the teen
"Can you tell us your mother's name?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "There are obviously different levels of existence and perception within this dream," Drell says to the others, breaking his long silence as he finally formulates his thoughts. "The faded quality of some of the background. The way some of the figments are unaware of the rest. Duncan being unable to touch the bottle...though, of course, we can't rule Duncan simply being too incompetent to complete a task as simple as touching something."
> 
> He shakes his head. "Obviously, whatever the greater mysteries of the dream might be, the message is that something, or someone, is out of alignment, so to speak. I would suggest a reevaluation of actions and priorities, so that we may move on from this ridiculous scenario and hopefully be that much closer to accomplishing our goal."



"I can't remember too clearly who kicked yer arse in the tournament just now? Was it...oh aye, it was me! I think I'm capable of touching." He winks at Kaylee, "Oh aye very capable of touchin!"

Duncan's smile turns to a sigh once he remembers that Kaylee was notoriously bad at picking up double meanings. 

"So ye think we have te get one of these guys back in alignment?" he motions at the kid, the teen and the adult, addressing the group rather than just Drell "or do you think it's Troyce?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 26, 2013)

"We do nothing.  Only Troyce can get us out of this mess. As much as I I like poking around,  it's still his dream."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 26, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Eh! My hair passed right through it!" Duncan turns to Barbinger, "Any thoughts, mate? Or is that what ye were tryin te think of. I'm a bit stumped. Maybe it's somethin on a different plane?"


Barbinger looks confused for a moment and reaches out to touch the bars of the cage.  "Feels real enough to me."



Law said:


> Kiyro ponders the idea of the image not being in the  dream plane, or if it's simply a metaphor for the cure being constantly  out of Troyce's reach...
> 
> ((Knowledge: Planes
> Roll 1d20+11
> [17, 11] = 28))



*Spoiler*: _Kiyro_ 




You suspect the "faded" nature of everything means you're not entirely linked to this dream so it's not as "real" as the other dreams are.

As to meanings, there are likely a number of different meanings one could draw.






Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well it can't be me.
> Perhaps it's because the mother is sick that things are like this?
> Or perhaps..."
> Ulysesn looks at the teen
> "Can you tell us your mother's name?"


"Laura."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2013)

"Aye, the cage is real enough, but the bottle inside....I can't touch it. Hair goes right through it, see?" Duncan demonstrates again, "still it sounds like ye weren't aware of this."

"Maybe someone from this plane has te be the one te get the bottle." Duncan suggests to the group.

((is there any way for a child to pass through into the cage?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 26, 2013)

Vergil said:


> ((is there any way for a child to pass through into the cage?))


The bars are probably wide enough that Puerum could squeeze through.

The bottle is actually in a glass container of some sort in the middle of a column though, he's not tall enough to get into it though (actually you can't see a way into it from where you're at though perhaps being inside would give a better view).

((Or if you meant a different child I suppose you've got nothing but time, get to work   ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 26, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Laura."



"Can you take us to Laura?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Can you take us to Laura?"



The teen sighs, "I already told you she's resting and not receiving guests right now.  If there's nothing else please leave, I have work to do."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 26, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The teen sighs, "I already told you she's resting and not receiving guests right now.  If there's nothing else please leave, I have work to do."



"How long is she not receiving guests then?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2013)

Duncan tries turning the handle with his hair.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "How long is she not receiving guests then?"


The teen gives Ulysesn a pointed stare, "until she is feeling better.  You're obviously not friends of hers you don't even know her name and you obviously have no business here other than random questions so again, please leave so I can finish my work.  _Some_ of us hope to accomplish something with our lives."




Vergil said:


> Duncan tries turning the handle with his hair.


His hair passes right through the handle as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 26, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The teen gives Ulysesn a pointed stare, "until she is feeling better.  You're obviously not friends of hers you don't even know her name and you obviously have no business here other than random questions so again, please leave so I can finish my work.  _Some_ of us hope to accomplish something with our lives."



"Until she gets better you say?"
Ulysesn considers if he should say what is on his mind but decides to be more roundabout with it
"And what if she never gets better? How long has she been ill; I bet you can't even give me a time."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2013)

Tassara looks at Duncan and his hair going through the handle. 

"Troyce needs to open the cage" she tells him. "He was the one who was actually able to touch it"

She tries to touch the handle to see if her hand goes through it just to make sure.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Until she gets better you say?"
> Ulysesn considers if he should say what is on his mind but decides to be more roundabout with it
> "And what if she never gets better? How long has she been ill; I bet you can't even give me a time."


The teen fumes and stands up, "yes she's probably dying, do you think I don't know that?  Do you think she doesn't know that?  But the healers have been here, there's nothing they can do and at you don't look like you're going to change that."

"So let her rest rather than make her suffer more.  Now _get out._"




soulnova said:


> Tassara looks at Duncan and his hair going through the handle.
> 
> "Troyce needs to open the cage" she tells him. "He was the one who was actually able to touch it"
> 
> She tries to touch the handle to see if her hand goes through it just to make sure.



Her hand passes through just like the hair.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 26, 2013)

Hayao rests a hand on Ulysesn's shoulder, then nods towards the door.  "I doubt there's much else we can accomplish here. They've been discussing something of import outside; perhaps we should relocate."  Whether or not the Ranger takes his and the teen's suggestions to heart, Hayao leaves after that.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2013)

"Yep, someone bring Troyce here" she calls over looking at her hand. That was weird.


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2013)

"Say are you not missinterpreting what Troyce said? He clearly shook his head when asked if his mother's name is Laura," Ricket observes the group fumbling about this cage. 

"Also what is with the magic cage you want so desperately opened?" Rickets tries touching the handle.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 26, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Also what is with the magic cage you want so desperately opened?" Rickets tries touching the handle.


Ricket's hand also passes through the handle as if it were not there.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2013)

"So, this is Troyce's dream. For reasons unknown, he can't talk....well none that I know of anyways. These guys around the weird lookin cage seem te represent somethin about Troyce. Different stages in his life. Dunno how such a sweet kid like Puerum turned inte Troyce though. Probably somethin te do wit the mother we can't see, because she is sick."

"Which brings us to the cage with the bottle in it. From what Barbinger said it's a Panacea, some medicine? Trouble is that we can't touch it, or the handle te open this weird ass cage. So...either Troyce goes in and tries te get it, or we try and convince one of these guys around here te go in. I can use one of me spells but it's mind control type and I'm no keen on usin it unless we have te."


----------



## kluang (Jun 26, 2013)

"The flow of this dream will be determine by Troyce." and Zozaria looks down at his feet. "Unless he's willing to face his past, we're stuck."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 26, 2013)

Troyce tries to get a good look at exactly what the chap is working on without bugging him.

Perception
1d20+6
10+6=16

Stealth
1d20+12
13+12=25


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 26, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce tries to get a good look at exactly what the chap is working on without bugging him.
> 
> Perception
> 1d20+6
> ...



((Sorry didn't realize you were waiting on more here))

He has parts from what seem to be a number of different projects.  Several different bridge designs, a few fortified walls, even a siege engine.

Based off of the references he's using it's less "work" and more "homework" however the work he's doing is passable enough.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The teen fumes and stands up, "yes she's probably dying, do you think I don't know that?  Do you think she doesn't know that?  But the healers have been here, there's nothing they can do and at you don't look like you're going to change that."
> 
> "So let her rest rather than make her suffer more.  Now _get out._"


"What kind of son gives up on his mother? Surely she wouldn't want you to be this disheartened and bitter. You don't know if we can't help or not, you are just afraid to try now. She'll suffer if we don't try, she'll suffer if we fail, but if we succeed she won't be so ill. Better To Try And Fail Than Never To Try At All."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 27, 2013)

Duncan shrugs his shoulders and turns to the Barbinger, "So how long ye gonna stand there and look at it? Ye wanna sit down an have a drink instead? Dunno what yer thinkin about but sometimes just relaxin can help ye out. I can't do anythin about it seeing as me hair just passes right through things so I'm gonna kick back an wait for this mess te be sorted." Duncan pops open a bottle of wine and offers the first swig to the man. (I've actually lost count as to how many he has and how many he's drunk )


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "What kind of son gives up on his mother? Surely she wouldn't want you to be this disheartened and bitter. You don't know if we can't help or not, you are just afraid to try now. She'll suffer if we don't try, she'll suffer if we fail, but if we succeed she won't be so ill. Better To Try And Fail Than Never To Try At All."


"What she wants," the boy says bitterly, "is for me to finish my apprentice ship and to have a good life.  So that is what I try to do, when I'm not being interrupted by a houseful of strangers.  And I get the healers to check on her as often as possible but the answer is always the same, they cannot help her.  How do you propose to?"



Vergil said:


> Duncan shrugs his shoulders and turns to the  Barbinger, "So how long ye gonna stand there and look at it? Ye wanna  sit down an have a drink instead? Dunno what yer thinkin about but  sometimes just relaxin can help ye out. I can't do anythin about it  seeing as me hair just passes right through things so I'm gonna kick  back an wait for this mess te be sorted." Duncan pops open a bottle of  wine and offers the first swig to the man. (I've actually lost count as  to how many he has and how many he's drunk )


The man gives a half shrug before speaking, "until I find a solution.  It's my last hope, I've tried everything else.  I'll need keen wits about me though, there are traps yet to find so thank you but no wine for me."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 27, 2013)

Duncan looks at Barbiger and nods, putting the cork back on the wine. "This'll be the victory drink then. It sounds like if this is yer last hope ye could use some help." Duncan says, "I'm no gonna ask what it's about or who it's for but if it's medicine, then I'm gonna assume this means a lot te ye. So whether ye like it or no, I'm helpin! Two heads are better than one, and I'm positive my group will help ye too. Their just that sorta bunch. Like te stick our noses inte other people's business." Duncan smiles and extends a hand out to shake it. 

"My name is Duncan McAlistar by the way. I'm a magic user, as ye may have seen already."

"Ye mentioned traps, do you know any specifics about the cage?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "What she wants," the boy says bitterly, "is for me to finish my apprentice ship and to have a good life.  So that is what I try to do, when I'm not being interrupted by a houseful of strangers.  And I get the healers to check on her as often as possible but the answer is always the same, they cannot help her.  How do you propose to?"


"Exactly, if healers couldn't help her and we aren't healers we may be able to do things they can't. That includes finding a cure if they cannot. But to do that we have to see her first to know the illness and then look for the cure. We are adventurers we can go to places others cannot."


----------



## kluang (Jun 27, 2013)

"But this is a dream, there must be a way to get around this."

Zozaria closes his eyes and try to recall what he knows about dream planes and its connection with the dreamer.

1d20+9

19+9= 28


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 27, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at Barbiger and nods, putting the cork back on the wine. "This'll be the victory drink then. It sounds like if this is yer last hope ye could use some help." Duncan says, "I'm no gonna ask what it's about or who it's for but if it's medicine, then I'm gonna assume this means a lot te ye. So whether ye like it or no, I'm helpin! Two heads are better than one, and I'm positive my group will help ye too. Their just that sorta bunch. Like te stick our noses inte other people's business." Duncan smiles and extends a hand out to shake it.
> 
> "My name is Duncan McAlistar by the way. I'm a magic user, as ye may have seen already."
> 
> "Ye mentioned traps, do you know any specifics about the cage?"


The man takes the offered hand and gives it a shake.  "It's tough to say for sure from out here but there are lots of complicated looking things in there.  The whole thing smells of one big trap, but I suppose that's the point, if it were easy the prize wouldn't still be there would it?"

He walks over to the hole where the handle is, reaches in and grasps the handle.  "This is the first bit, twist the handle and it'll open up so you can walk in but," he withdraws his hand and traces his fingers along the sharpened bars, "not without cost.  I'd gladly give my arm to save mother.  I'd give both but I don't know what else I'll face inside and I don't want to be a hand short so to speak."

He walks to the side a bit and reaches through the bars as far as he can trying to feel for the handle, "can't reach it from here.  Don't suppose you can use your magic to make my arms longer, or maybe make me smaller so I can slip in?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Exactly, if  healers couldn't help her and we aren't healers we may be able to do  things they can't. That includes finding a cure if they cannot. But to  do that we have to see her first to know the illness and then look for  the cure. We are adventurers we can go to places others cannot."


The teen looks at Ulysesn queerly, "you don't have the look of one that knows medicines and healing.  Certainly not more than that of the healers.  You're obviously some sort of charlatan.  I have no money there is no need for you to work your con here."



kluang said:


> "But this is a dream, there must be a way to get around this."
> 
> Zozaria closes his eyes and try to recall what he knows about dream planes and its connection with the dreamer.
> 
> ...


To Zozaria it looks like for whatever reason he's not all the way here in this dream.  That affects his ability to directly affect things.  If he wants to do so he'd either need to find a way to get here or he'd need to get someone that is all the way there to do things for him.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2013)

"I do not have that kind of power... yet." Tassara explains to the man. "The only thing I can do for the moment is give you some of the favor of The Coddler for luck." 



She will use Guidance and Touch of Good on the man if he wishes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The teen looks at Ulysesn queerly, "you don't have the look of one that knows medicines and healing.  Certainly not more than that of the healers.  You're obviously some sort of charlatan.  I have no money there is no need for you to work your con here."



"Why not at all. As I'm an heir to a great fortune being a noble I already have more money than I know what to do with, I don't need more. This will be all free of charge as its to help the people. I know that if a healer cannot heal the ailment it requires something else more... natural.
Something that tends to be too dangerous to get for a healer or too expensive.
Though if it matters you don't have the look of one to be able to do such things which you are apprenticing for either."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2013)

When Troyce heard Duncan say "traps", Troyce reflexively turned his head so fast it almost snaps his neck. He rushes outside, suddenly struck with an idea. 

He goes straight to the cage front, barely paying his party members any mind. He will then try to locate the handle-activated hand-choppy mechanism and try to disable it's hand-chopping function, of course from such an angle that does not have his own hands at risk.

Disable Device
1d20+9
9+9=18


----------



## Vergil (Jun 27, 2013)

Duncan sighs, "I know that spell but unfortunately didn't prepare it today, more's the pity. Look like our traps expert is on the case though."

Duncan wonders if his hand will pass through the metal bars like it did with the handle and reaches out to touch the bar.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 27, 2013)

The young Druid stands quietly behind the group, her green eyes taking in everything before her.  Her eyes move slowly over the cage tracing the path one might go.  Reaching out she also tests to see if her hand goes through the bars again.  If it does she will slowly step inside the cage.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+12:
5,+12
Total:17


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2013)

*Tassara casts Touch of Good and Guidance on Troyce *to help him disable the traps. "Is that enough?" she asks not sure if  Troyce will be able to answer.

Total +2 on skill checks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Why not at all. As I'm an heir to a great fortune being a noble I already have more money than I know what to do with, I don't need more. This will be all free of charge as its to help the people. I know that if a healer cannot heal the ailment it requires something else more... natural.
> Something that tends to be too dangerous to get for a healer or too expensive.
> Though if it matters you don't have the look of one to be able to do such things which you are apprenticing for either."


"If magic can't heal it then it needs something natural?  Something only you can find?  Either your a con artist or your insane.  Either way leave before I have to call the guards."



Crossbow said:


> He will then try to locate the handle-activated hand-choppy  mechanism and try to disable it's hand-chopping function, of course from  such an angle that does not have his own hands at risk.
> 
> Disable Device
> 1d20+9
> 9+9=18


It's not exactly a "hand choppy" mechanism, more that the hole from which he'd reach through will cease being a hole when the bars shift to create an opening.

He can block the bars from moving, but then there won't be an opening either.



Vergil said:


> Duncan wonders if his hand will pass through the metal bars like it did  with the handle and reaches out to touch the bar.





Kuno said:


> Reaching out she also  tests to see if her hand goes through the bars again.  If it does she  will slowly step inside the cage.


The bars seem solid enough to you both.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2013)

Tassara casts guidance and touch of good on herself to see if they are missing some critical part of this puzzle. She will walk around it.


Perception
Roll
1d20+13 → [19,13] = (32)


----------



## Muk (Jun 27, 2013)

Ricket with try and touch the cage. If it is solid to his touch he'll say "You know, instead of starring at it touching it would have saved you at least a few minutes worth of discussing. It does look breakable, not that I would suggest you doing it though. I won't help you with breaking and entering."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 27, 2013)

"Let's see if we can't get something in there..."  Kaylee nods toward Troyce.  Using summon nature's ally she will summon a .  

If it works Kaylee kneels in front of the creature.  "Okay Sweetie.  Can you try to go inside this cage and open the door, from the inside."  She emphasizes inside to make sure it doesn't put its hand through.

Just in case:
Handle Animal:
Roll(1d20)+11:
14,+11
Total:25


----------



## Vergil (Jun 27, 2013)

"Maybe we can craft something so we can turn the handle without someone losing a limb, though like Barbinger said, it's a price someone might have te pay."

"Troyce, what did ye find in the house? Anything useful? Maybe we could look for some tools te turn the handle. My hair might not be able te touch it, but maybe something in this realm that my hair can hold, could. Either that or we could try and convince the child te squeeze through the bars and turn the handle from the other side, though I reckon most of us aren't really willing te put a child in any sorta danger."

"Umm....tryin te think what folk can do here....Here's the spells I have:



*Spoiler*: __ 



0th
Message
Guidance
Touch of fatigue
Resistance

Acid Splash
Dancing Lights
Read Magic
Flare

1st
Color Spray
True Strike
Shocking grasp
Shocking grasp

Mage armor
Frost bite
Command

2nd
Suggestion




"As well as that I got me evil eye, slumber and me hair too. I don't know if the cold off me Frost bite would be enough te weaken it any. Of course I could rest for about 8 hours and I could get some more useful spells.....though Pericles ain't here so I'd be limited te just me Magus spells."

Duncan scratches his head. "Kaylee, are there any animals around in this area we can use maybe?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "If magic can't heal it then it needs something natural?  Something only you can find?  Either your a con artist or your insane.  Either way leave before I have to call the guards."



"Call me insane if you will, but the solution to your problems is probably closer than you think. I'll be leaving then."
Ulysesn starts to exit through the door


----------



## kluang (Jun 27, 2013)

" I have an Open/Close spell. But usually its use to open or close light things. Let me give it a try."

Zozaria cast Open.

(tell me if I need a roll)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 28, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara casts guidance and touch of good on herself to see if they are missing some critical part of this puzzle. She will walk around it.
> 
> 
> Perception
> ...


As best she can tell they're not missing anything.  There are other things inside the puzzle but they don't seem to be involved with the process of getting inside at all.




Muk said:


> Ricket with try and touch the cage. If it is solid  to his touch he'll say "You know, instead of starring at it touching it  would have saved you at least a few minutes worth of discussing. It does  look breakable, not that I would suggest you doing it though. I won't  help you with breaking and entering."


The cage is solid to Ricket's touch as well.



Kuno said:


> "Let's see if we can't get something in there..."   Kaylee nods toward Troyce.  Using summon nature's ally she will summon a  .
> 
> If it works Kaylee kneels in front of the creature.  "Okay Sweetie.  Can  you try to go inside this cage and open the door, from the inside."   She emphasizes inside to make sure it doesn't put its hand through.


The mite slips through the bars carefully and goes over to the handle.  He grabs for it however his hands pass right through it much like the party members do.

((Points for creativity though  ))



kluang said:


> " I have an Open/Close spell. But usually its use to open or close light things. Let me give it a try."
> 
> Zozaria cast Open.
> 
> (tell me if I need a roll)


There's no response from the spell.

((No need to roll))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2013)

After walking out Ulysesn heads towards the cage where a large amount of the group is.
"So how are things progressing with the cage?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 28, 2013)

"Badly. None of our spell works because we are not all here. Either we find a way to be all here or find someone among us that's already is."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2013)

"I have a Bull's Strength spell if anyone wants to bash the bars." *Tassara offers her aid if they decide to go that way. *


----------



## Kuno (Jun 28, 2013)

"Thank you my friend."  She says to the mite.  "All this talking and staring isn't getting us anywhere."  Kaylee crosses her arms and thinks.  Moving back to the young child she squats down in front of him.  "Can you tell me what your Mommy said about the cage?  And, maybe we can play a little game?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 28, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Thank you my friend."  She says to the mite.  "All this talking and staring isn't getting us anywhere."  Kaylee crosses her arms and thinks.  Moving back to the young child she squats down in front of him.  "Can you tell me what your Mommy said about the cage?  And, maybe we can play a little game?"


The toddler looks past Kaylee at the cage a moment then back at her, "Mommy says it's dangrus, I shouldn't play with it."  He holds up one of the dolls towards her, "sure I love playing, you want to be Michaela?"

((Yes, I went back to make sure my doll naming was consistent  ))


----------



## Kuno (Jun 28, 2013)

"Sure..."  Kaylee takes the doll from the boy.  "How are you today?"  Kaylee makes her voice higher pitch.  "I want to do something."  She moves the doll across the ground.  "I want to help people.  Oh!  I wonder if they need help!"  Michaela points toward the cage.

((Question, how large are the dolls?  And, how far do they need to get to turn the handle?))


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2013)

Troyce rummages though his backpack for anything that can help when he noticed the severed arm, clearly in much worse condition than when it was first gotten. He waves it around to the rest of the party to see if anyone can do anything with it.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2013)

Duncan stares at it open mouthed....

"Why do you...." he shakes his head and starts again, "What the ..."

Duncan is actually speechless.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 28, 2013)

Glancing over, Kaylee sees Troyce waving around what looks like another arm.  "Hold on Sweetie.  I'll be right back."  Standing up she walks back to the group, leaving the doll.  "What are you thinking to do with that?  Do you want the flesh melted off?  Put back on?  Just use it as a hand?"  Kaylee is trying to understand what he wants.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce rummages though his backpack for anything that can help when he noticed the severed arm, clearly in much worse condition than when it was first gotten. He waves it around to the rest of the party to see if anyone can do anything with it.



"HAHAHHAHAHAHHA you, you still have that? hahaahhaahha"

"*cough cough* hehehe I mean I just assumed the smell was from Duncan. But you actually bothered to grab that after... hahahahaha" 
Ulysesn starts to gasp for breath from laughter.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2013)

"I don't smell..." Duncan sniffs his armpit then puts it back down and wanders away sheepishly.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2013)

"That's right!  Maybe Troyce can use the arm to activate the leveler without losing his own arm!" 

Tassara will see if the hand can be placed in such a way to allow the arm to turn the leveler with Troyce's help. "Does it pass through it?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 28, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce rummages though his backpack for anything that can help when he noticed the severed arm, clearly in much worse condition than when it was first gotten. He waves it around to the rest of the party to see if anyone can do anything with it.



"Do you intend to use this arm?" Ricket looks at the dead arm. "Why do you poses a dead man's arm? Did you defile the dead for this?"

He'll take the arm, draws his hammer and smash the arm into tiny pieces.


*Spoiler*: _damage rolls_ 




1d8+5
2+5 = 7

1d8+5
8+5 = 13

1d8+5
7+5 = 12




"Do not defile the dead with grave robbery!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 28, 2013)

"Well, there goes that plan.  We're going nowhere!  Back off!  Let me try somethin." Yuki states, she takes a step towards the door, and attempts to kick through it.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Init:
Roll(1d20)+1:
13,+1
Total:14


Base strength attack

Roll(1d20)+4:
19,+4
Total:23




((I believe that's what the roll would be...))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 28, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Do you intend to use this arm?" Ricket looks at the dead arm. "Why do you poses a dead man's arm? Did you defile the dead for this?"
> 
> He'll take the arm, draws his hammer and smash the arm into tiny pieces.
> 
> ...



I'm going to say given the context of your statements here you'll have to take it from him.

Which I guess means initiatives and actions from anyone that's getting involved.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Do you intend to use this arm?" Ricket looks at the dead arm. "Why do you poses a dead man's arm? Did you defile the dead for this?"
> 
> He'll take the arm, draws his hammer and smash the arm into tiny pieces.
> 
> "Do not defile the dead with grave robbery!"




Initiative
Roll
1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13)

"Stop it!! What it is wrong with you!? He didn't got it from a grave! You are reaching to silly conclusions! STOP!" Tassara will attempt to put space between them and protect Troyce... and the arm. She goes into Total Defense mode and tries to block Ricket from reaching Troyce.

AC20


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Do you intend to use this arm?" Ricket looks at the dead arm. "Why do you poses a dead man's arm? Did you defile the dead for this?"
> 
> He'll take the arm, draws his hammer and smash the arm into tiny pieces.
> 
> ...



((Initiative: 1d20+10
[13, 10] = (23))

Kiyro will cast Guidance and then Resistance on Tassara.


----------



## kluang (Jun 28, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Do you intend to use this arm?" Ricket looks at the dead arm. "Why do you poses a dead man's arm? Did you defile the dead for this?"
> 
> He'll take the arm, draws his hammer and smash the arm into tiny pieces.
> 
> ...



Zozaria draws his blade and counter's Ricket hammer so it won't smash the arm.

Intiative


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+1:
12,+1
Total:13




Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+5:
5,+5
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+5:
9,+5
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+5:
14,+5
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+5:
13,+5
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+5:
18,+5
Total:23


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2013)

Duncan wonders why everyone is going nuts over a decomposed hand and shrugs his shoulders. Duncan will cast Acid Splash on the bars to help weaken them (and continue to do so if necessary.)

Init
1d20+5
20+5 = 25

(ugh)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 29, 2013)

"Wow, that paladin sure is stupid. You can bash the arm to pieces after we use it you know. I mean I agree it's stupid that he has it in the first place, but common we're in a dream I would rather not be stuck in for much longer."


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> I'm going to say given the context of your statements here you'll have to take it from him.
> 
> Which I guess means initiatives and actions from anyone that's getting involved.



Init:
1d20+1
13+1 = 14

r1
Grab the Hand. 
Grapple:
1d20+7
16+7 = 23

r2
draw warhammer and attempt to smash the hand

r3
if tassandra steps in and zoza attempts to attack:

*Spoiler*: __ 




he'll grapple tassandra and use her as his human shield
grapple checks:

1d20+7
15+7 = 22

1d20+7
19+7 = 26

1d20+7
12+7 = 19

1d20+7
13+7 = 20

Ricket isn't doing any non lethal damage, just using the grapple to shield himself from incoming attacks.




else if it's just tassandra, he'll just continue to attempt smashing the arm.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 29, 2013)

Muk said:


> Init:
> 1d20+1
> 13+1 = 14
> 
> ...


"If you aren't going to listen to reason..."
initiative: 
r1 :attempt to disarm "hand" grappled with shortsword

r2: attempt to disarm warhammer with shortsword

r3: ulysesn picks up the warhammer "Can you just drop your issues for just a while I know you don't like the dead being disgraced and such but that is no excuse for your actions here."
 ((you would take a -4 if I didn't disarm you. grappling tasssara with a warhammer drawn ))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 29, 2013)

"*gasp* Wha-? WHAT?" 

Attempt to grapple Tassara gives her an attack of opportunity. 

Slap
Roll
1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16)

Damage (non lethal)
Roll
1d3+1 → [1,1] = (2)

"Get your hands off me! Are you insane? Just drop it! We need to leave this place or do you want to stay here for thousands of years like Kyiro!?" 


CMB to get free from the grapple
1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)


 ((I guess she's still grappled))


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2013)

Troyce will try and sneak off into the house while the others are being crazy, closing the door behind him. He takes the arm with him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2013)

Drell doesn't participate in the fighting, simply sits with his back against the wall of the house and watches with thinly veiled annoyance.

Were one to gaze at the paper in his hand, they would find the following written on it.

_Potential Improved Party
Hayao
Beaxtrix? (Quiet, potential meatshield)
Tassara 
Kaylee (Would attract Duncan)
Troyce (Has not spoken in ages - wonderful improvement)
_


----------



## Kuno (Jun 29, 2013)

"Okay..."  Kaylee watches everything going on, considers casting Obscuring Mist but changes her mind and decides to back away for a bit.  Walking back over to the kid she picks up Michaela.  "So where were we?"  She will then start playing dolls with the child again.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 29, 2013)

Hayao begins to retreat just as Troyce and Drell, do, closing his eyes tightly as he pinches the bridge of his nose.  "This would almost seem comical if not for the futility and irony of the situation."  His gaze passes over Drell's note, and it elicits an inkling of a smile.  "You don't find Yuki agreeable?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2013)

"Acid splash on the bars
No gettin me very far
But the party is bein crazy
So no time for me te be lazy
Gotta get the bottle there
Shame I can't use my hair
So I sit here and use acid splash....all day long!"

Duncan sings to himself as he continues his tedious work to weaken the bar. He also talks to Barbiger.

"We're tryin te come up with a way that doesn't cost an arm, but are ye willin te go for broke if the need arises?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 29, 2013)

((This is a touch ugly due to the initiative orders, I make a few assumptions, none terribly problematic feel free to correct me if you want though))

Sensing the pending problems Kiyro casts guidance on Tassara as Ulysesn draws his short sword and steps in ((readies an action to disarm, nothing to disarm yet though)).

A moment later Troyce darts off inside the home and closes the door behind him.  Ricket follows and pulls the door open as Troyce struggles to close it ((essentially treating this as grappling through the door though either can abandon it without a check)).

Tassara and Zozaria advance on Ricket, Zozaria drawing his sword ((is Tassara drawing hers?  Would Ricket have drawn his hammer?))

Meanwhile Duncan and Yuki attempt to force their way through the bars, however the bars show no damage from their first attempt ((iron's hardness 10 so you'll need to do over 10 damage to damage them with an attack))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 29, 2013)

Yuki growls angrily, then kicks once again, "C'mon ya stubborn...!" If it does not break, she will kick again.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Init
Roll(1d20)+2:
13,+2
Total:15

Strikes
Roll(1d20)+4:
11,+4
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+4:
19,+4
Total:23





Damage

*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d6)+3:
2,+3
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+3:
6,+3
Total:9


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2013)

Ricket ain't drawing his hammer to smash into a home. He'll still use Tassandra as human shield if zoza attacks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 29, 2013)

Muk said:


> Ricket ain't drawing his hammer to smash into a home. He'll still use Tassandra as human shield if zoza attacks.


Ulysesn moves within disarming distance
"Would you knock it off? Is this how a paladin acts on a day to day basis, like a brute?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2013)

Duncan sighs seeing that his efforts aren't doing much at all. He decides to talk to Barbiger

"Maybe Yuki can break the bars, but maybe not. This medicine, it's for your mother right?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 29, 2013)

"Let her go and back away."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 29, 2013)

?GAH!  I GIVE UP!? She shouts, punching at it with her full force.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack
Roll(1d20)+4:
20,+4
Total:24(Crit!?)

Damage-(Is it doubled?)
Roll(1d6)+3:
2,+3
Total:5




If it still does not break, she will poutingly drop down near Drell.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 29, 2013)

*Round 2:
*((I'll leave the talking to each other up to you))
Ricket and Troyce fight over the door for a moment before the Paladin violently rips the door open revealing Troyce and the inside of the home.

At the same time Yuki tries her second attempt at bashing into the cage but has no more luck than her first ((sorry, Yuki just doesn't do enough damage at this level to be able to manage it with her unarmed attacks)).



Kuno said:


> "Okay..."  Kaylee watches everything going on, considers casting Obscuring Mist but changes her mind and decides to back away for a bit.  Walking back over to the kid she picks up Michaela.  "So where were we?"  She will then start playing dolls with the child again.


The child happily plays apparently oblivious or ambivalent to the action around him.  "Okay, you be the healer," he lays his doll down on the ground and continues, "oh I have a tummy ache can you fix it?"



Vergil said:


> Duncan sighs seeing that his efforts aren't doing much at all. He decides to talk to Barbiger
> 
> "Maybe Yuki can break the bars, but maybe not. This medicine, it's for your mother right?"



Barbiger nods cautiously, "yes, I've tried hunting down cures all over, nothing has worked so far though.  They say this cures all ills, if not, I guess I'll try something else.  I don't think mother has much time for 'something elses' though."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2013)

In a surge of panic, Troyce tries to throw the arm to the guy at the desk

Initiative
19+4=23

Arm Throw
1d20+5
1+5=6


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2013)

Drell shakes his head at Hayao's question. "I'm simply not sure how useful she would be. I suppose one could always use more front line fighters." He shrugs, and scribbles _Yuki?_ at the bottom of the list.

He doodles idly on his sheet of paper, sighing to himself as Ricket pulls open the door to get to Troyce. He turns to Yuki, who has just flopped next to him after failing to break open the cage. 

"Yuki," he says, keeping his voice conversational but quiet, "did you know Ricket long before meeting us at Malcabeth's?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 29, 2013)

During the commotion Zozaria steps forward and put his sword on Ricket's neck. "I suggest you to stop moving and stand down." and he signals Ulysesn to go in the new room with Troyce.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2013)

"Ye know....an this is difficult for me te say, but maybe it's best for you te let her go. I'm sure she would be devastated if ye lost an arm. A mother always wants the best for their children....well, most of the time anyway. I probably can't relate too well with ye, I didn't get on wit me dad an me own mother is someplace I can't find her. At least ye knew yours and be happy ye had those memories cos I don't have any."

"Maybe ye should talk te him..." he points to Troyce, "I'm thinkin he might be in a similar situation to you."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 29, 2013)

"Oh!  I can sure try..."  Kaylee makes the doll's hand poke the other doll.  "What is wrong with your tummy?  Did you eat something bad?  How exactly does it hurt?"  She makes the doll talk.  "Have to know fix it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Ye know....an this is difficult for me te say, but maybe it's best for you te let her go. I'm sure she would be devastated if ye lost an arm. A mother always wants the best for their children....well, most of the time anyway. I probably can't relate too well with ye, I didn't get on wit me dad an me own mother is someplace I can't find her. At least ye knew yours and be happy ye had those memories cos I don't have any."
> 
> "Maybe ye should talk te him..." he points to Troyce, "I'm thinkin he might be in a similar situation to you."


"Are you close with your mother?  Would you let her be snatched away when the chance to do something about it was right in front of you?  If it were just a question of my arm for the cure I wouldn't hesitate, the only reason I haven't already is I don't know what comes next, I might need the arm before this is done."



Kuno said:


> "Oh!  I can sure try..."  Kaylee makes the doll's  hand poke the other doll.  "What is wrong with your tummy?  Did you eat  something bad?  How exactly does it hurt?"  She makes the doll talk.   "Have to know fix it."


The toddler stops to think apparently unused to questions, "umm, it hurts bad, needs medicine to make it better."


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2013)

((Am I still grappling with Troyce? I assume i am))
With Zoza drawn out blade approaching, he'll use Troyce as his human shield against him. "You are stupid enough to draw a blade out?! Well, I guess it was but a question of time before someone was stupid enough to silence me!"

Ricket will ready himself for lethal combat and pin Troyce, so he has an easier time using him as human shield.

((do i need to roll grapple, or are you going to use the old rolls?))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 30, 2013)

“Only for a little while, long enough to know that he can wait nearly two days to pee, and that he's so by the book it's stupid.  I asked a rhetorical question, he threatened to report me to the authorities if I followed through.” Yuki states, leaning back on her hands, staying out of the way.  “How long have you been with these...misfits?  I mean no offense.”


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2013)

"No....I didn't know my mother. At all. Look all I'm saying is that we'll help ye as much as we can. Just hope for the best but be prepared for the worst ok?"

Duncan sighs,

"Oi Troyce, got a man here that ye might wanna chat to."

Duncan looks again at the cage. 

((Is it a round sort of handle or one of those lever type handles? And I suppose the handle is completely inaccessible from beneath the handle?))


----------



## Tiger (Jun 30, 2013)

Kiyro watches as one of the group clumsily draws his blade, thinking he can coolly level it against the Paladin's neck like a blade-master and calm the situation down. Drell, the arrogant Sorcerer stands off with the Samurai, making lists, while a couple others inadvisably kick and punch at the strange metal cage, as if they don't understand that it's still a dream, and their physics don't mean anything here.

He had spent countless years sitting alone, watching existences blossom and snuff themselves out like the flickering shadows of a campfire, talking to a Familiar that resented him and blamed him for their incarceration, for so much time it was impossible to even gauge. Finally, there were real people, real hope for something different, and if he dared to imagine it as a possibility, a real chance to go back to the real world somehow...and here, his hope was fighting amongst one another like a bunch of idiots- especially the one who seemed proud and determined to act as stupid as he possibly could at any and all times.

Kiyro stepped forward, sidling past the young boy playing with dolls to the stairs, fury boiling just under the surface, his human side showing itself. With a booming voice,

"What in all the Planes is the matter with the lot of you? Fighting amongst yourselves like overly-righteous, spoiled children. You-" he directs his gaze to Ricket, the Scorpion tattoo on his arm turning and moving all over his skin as he does.

((You're not going to believe this:
Demoralize(Intimidate): 1d20+11
[20, 11] = (31) ))

"-You might think you have some duty to uphold in your world, and a moral compass that is glued to true north, but look around yourself and drop the holy bullshit for a while. You're not here to uphold the law, you have no authority here, and you seem to have forgotten you are one amongst a dozen. Stop trying to be the center of righteous attention, mind your own light-be-damned business, and stop threatening people all the damn time. If you want to turn people into the real authority after you get back to your world, take notes on people, shut your damn mouth, and stop being a bully until you can."

He backs away from the group, shaking his head, and walks back down the stairs before sighing and turning around again.

"As for the rest of you- if you didn't act so fast and loose with your morals, righteous idiots wouldn't think to take it upon themselves to set you right all the time. No- this Paladin isn't a good fit for your group, and yes you'll probably want to steer clear of him if and when you get back to your time, but while you're here, you're stuck with him...so I suggest you work around his nuances to avoid conflict at every throw of the bones. I've been waiting for real people to see or talk to for potentially longer than your family trees stretch, and this unrest and petty bickering bordering on pointless bloodshed is what I receive. Is this normal behavior in your time?"

He looks at Hayao and Drell, "and these two seem to be placing bets on your damn fate. If you want out of this particular scenario, I suggest you stop wasting energy fighting, and instead work together. It's pretty obvious whose dream it is, any conflict working against Troyce is frankly preposterously stupid, and you should be embarrassed."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2013)

Muk said:


> ((Am I still grappling with Troyce? I assume i am))
> 
> 
> ((do i need to roll grapple, or are you going to use the old rolls?))


You're still fighting over the door, though you're winning at the moment.  You can shift to grapple with Troyce directly since the door is open.  New rolls please.



Vergil said:


> "No....I didn't know my mother. At all. Look all  I'm saying is that we'll help ye as much as we can. Just hope for the  best but be prepared for the worst ok?"


The man gives a slight shrug, "that's the way life always is isn't it?"



Vergil said:


> ((Is it a round sort of handle or one of those lever type handles? And I  suppose the handle is completely inaccessible from beneath the  handle?))



Round sort.  You can't reach it except from through the hole from outside the cage (your hair probably could but that doesn't help Troyce).


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _new grapple rolls, shifting to grapple troyce_ 




1d20+7
18+7 = 25

1d20+7
11+7 = 18

1d20+7
6+7 = 13

1d20+7
17+7 = 24

1d20+7
3+7 = 10




"Sure, friend. Tell the guy with the blade to drop it and I'll take my lunch break a little early. I am flexible, but idiots who flaunt their intention in front of me, I've got no choice but to uphold law, even in a lawless state or place, order is a must. Of course if you don't do it in front of me I can't uphold what I can't see.

But these guys are just asking for it, their brains don't count for much," Ricket replies to Kiyro. Ricket will hold on to Troyce until Zoza and the rest put away their threats.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2013)

Duncan gets some rope out of his backpack and attempts to touch the handle with it.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 30, 2013)

the druid's head snaps at the rant Kiyro gives then sighs and nods agreeing with him.  "I'm sorry my friends aren't getting along and fighting around you."  She ruffles the boy's hair then turns back to playing.  "Really bad? I guess you do need some medicine!"  Kaylee makes the doll look around them.  "Oh no!  I can't find the medicine!  Where should I look?  What do I do to get it?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 30, 2013)

Zozaria looks at Kiyro and withdraw his sword. "I'm sorry." and he sheathed his sword and he back away and grab the arm. "Let's get this shenanigan over with."

"Kiyro, we may act like children before but know this. If that paladin jeopardize our chances of escaping with his holy bullshit again, I will kill him."


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2013)

"And destroy that rotting arm. It ain't an heirloom since it's not precious enough to be preserved. You took it from some dead and been playing around with it. I ain't gonna tolerate that. Besides it's a health problem later on for you as well. Best to destroy it!" Ricket says to whoever has the arm.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 30, 2013)

"If they think it will help to use the arm in the situation they're in right now, use it. But I agree that it should be destroyed before we move on. I don't care about the morality or law behind such a thing, but rot and mold are a cause for concern even in the dream."


----------



## kluang (Jun 30, 2013)

"I never said we keep this arm as a souvenir..." and Zozaria walks to the cage. "So what do we do?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2013)

((I'll be sleeping after this, I'll let negotiations proceed a bit on combat since it sounds like maybe that's settling down?))



Vergil said:


> Duncan gets some rope out of his backpack and attempts to touch the handle with it.


The rope passes through just like Duncan's hair.



Kuno said:


> the druid's head snaps at the rant Kiyro gives then  sighs and nods agreeing with him.  "I'm sorry my friends aren't getting  along and fighting around you."  She ruffles the boy's hair then turns  back to playing.  "Really bad? I guess you do need some medicine!"   Kaylee makes the doll look around them.  "Oh no!  I can't find the  medicine!  Where should I look?  What do I do to get it?"



The boy waves his arms around swinging the doll and moans, "oh no!"  He points to a random spot on the ground, "there's some medicine, quick!"


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2013)

"Hey, Yuki, I saw you try breaking stuff. You know hammers usually do a better job at breaking stuff than your hands. Holding a hammer with two hands, probably makes it even better for breaking stuff. I am gonna take my lunch break now and am not attending to my war hammer," Ricket says taking the war hammer out of his bindings and placing it on the ground.

He's gonna turn his back towards it and find a place to sit down and eat his lunch.

(Hint use the war hammer with 2 hands and return it before he's done with his lunch)


----------



## kluang (Jun 30, 2013)

"Let's test this dead limb to turn the handle." and Zozaria handed the arm to Troyce. "This is it. This... is your story. It'll go the way you want it to."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Hey, Yuki, I saw you try breaking stuff. You know hammers usually do a better job at breaking stuff than your hands. Holding a hammer with two hands, probably makes it even better for breaking stuff. I am gonna take my lunch break now and am not attending to my war hammer," Ricket says taking the war hammer out of his bindings and placing it on the ground.
> 
> He's gonna turn his back towards it and find a place to sit down and eat his lunch.
> 
> (Hint use the war hammer with 2 hands and return it before he's done with his lunch)



Ulysesn sheathes his shortsword and walks towards Ricket.
"What kind of paladin takes a hostage like that? 
There is no honor in that at all treating my friends and acquaintances like shields meant for you and suddenly attacking someone for an evil bandit's arm. 

What sort of paladin are you?!
A barbarian posing as one? Because I haven't seen a lick of holy magic from you."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2013)

Drell nods to Yuki as she speaks, crossing out the _?_ after her name when she says the word "misfits".

"Not long," he admits, watching the chaos unfold. "Rather unfortunate circumstances have forced me to throw my lot in with them, though if there's one thing this dream has made painfully clear, it's that they're all incompetent and I don't even enjoy the company of most of them." He sighs. "But I believe I have finally arrived at a workable solution."

He turns back to Hayao. "Our group is leaderless and disorganized," he explains. "I suggest we rectify this. If you agree, I'd like to force a discussion on finally naming a leader of this idiotic expedition, and I would put forth the pair of us for consideration."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 30, 2013)

Hayao watches them idly for a bit longer behind his glasses, drawing his arms from the folds of his sleeves.  "I met them not long before the incident in the town.  It's difficult to make heads or tails of them either way.  Some I find quite agreeable.  Others stumble towards their achievements like a drunken monkey steadily waltzing down a road of good intentions."

The samurai levels his gaze at Kiyro as he continues.  "And this situation isn't helping him.  These are the first people he's seen in...however long.  He's losing faith.  I find disheartening him deplorable."  Standing steadily, Hayao rolls his shoulders before looking over at the cage.  "I think that's a sound idea with a lot to benefit from.  It could work wonders."  As difficult as it was growing up without many other elves around, Hayao found the council of the only other full one in the group the easiest to handle in the end.   

"Now that the melee is over and done with, I will see if there's anyway for me to assist things and get us out of here any quicker.  If you'll excuse me."  The samurai bows to Yuki and Drell, situating his bamboo hat back on top of his head, and tying the strap about his neck.  Hayao makes his way towards those clustered around the cage to see what they're up to by now.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2013)

Tassara glares at Ricket as he finally drops the issue and goes get his lunch. She sighs and shakes her head following Yuki. 

"Grab the hammer" she glances back at the Paladin,  just to make sure he won't suddenly jump on them for touching something that's not theirs. "I'll cast *Bull Strength on you*" she tells her.


"We can work on that once we finish this, Monsieur Drell"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 30, 2013)

"Oh!"  Kaylee has the doll rush forward and grab the medicine.  "Here! Take this!  Quick!"  She hands the other doll the 'medicine'.  "Whew...I think you will be fine now.  I think you took it in time to make your tummy feel better."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2013)

Duncan casts *Guidance *on Yuki 

"Make sure ye do a mighty roar before ye bash that sucker down" Duncan says with a grin.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 30, 2013)

Yuki cracks a grin as she stands up from next to Drell.  She grabs the war hammer in both hands, walks towards the cage and her grin becomes one of power.  She lets off a mighty shout, and sends the hammer towards the bars.

Attack
Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26

Damage-
Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Oh!"  Kaylee has the doll rush forward and grab  the medicine.  "Here! Take this!  Quick!"  She hands the other doll the  'medicine'.  "Whew...I think you will be fine now.  I think you took it  in time to make your tummy feel better."


The child gasps "no!  The medicine doesn't work!  We need different medicine!"



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki cracks a grin as she stands up from next to Drell.  She grabs the war hammer in both hands, walks towards the cage and her grin becomes one of power.  She lets off a mighty shout, and sends the hammer towards the bars.


The bars give a noticeable bend from the first hit.  She delivers a few more clanging hits to the bars before one of them breaks out of its anchor.  A little bit of manual work pulls the bar free leaving a hole big enough for the party to squeeze through.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 30, 2013)

"Oh no!  Where do I find the different medicine?"  Kaylee makes the doll gasp.  She begins pushing around through the grass with the doll.  "How do I get the different medicine?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2013)

Tassara cheers excitedly. "Yeah! You did it!" she pats Yuki on the back and looks at the space in the bars. "Alright, so... then who goes there? Troyce?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 30, 2013)

Hayao gives Yuki and appreciative nod with a small smile, then glances over at Troyce, motioning for him to come over if he isn't privy to what just happened.  "Careful though, Troyce."


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara glares at Ricket as he finally drops the issue and goes get his lunch. She sighs and shakes her head following Yuki.
> 
> "Grab the hammer" she glances back at the Paladin,  just to make sure he won't suddenly jump on them for touching something that's not theirs. "I'll cast *Bull Strength on you*" she tells her.
> 
> ...



Ricket turns around with an evil glare and shouts "BOOOO!" with his hands 'haunting' Tassara.

He turns back to his meal, taking a big bite before looking at Ulysesn. "Glomb mphf mphf mphfasdff werpoufasdf" he says with a full mouth.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2013)

Muk said:


> Ricket turns around with an evil glare and shouts "BOOOO!" with his hands 'haunting' Tassara.
> 
> He turns back to his meal, taking a big bite before looking at Ulysesn. "Glomb mphf mphf mphfasdff werpoufasdf" he says with a full mouth.



"I.. er... ಠ_ಠ"
Ulysesn shakes his head and walks towards the cage


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2013)

Tassara's mouth make a thin line, like she wants to say something but she's biting her tongue. 


"Troyce, you can come out now. Ricket is.... eating his lunch. We broke one of the bars so you can pass through"

Tassara will cast *guidance*,* resistance* and* touch of good* on Troyce. ((+3 on Saves, +2 skill check))

"That should be enough..."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 30, 2013)

Troyce cracks his knuckles and approaches the impromptu aperture. On principle, he checks for any immediate traps on the inside before stepping in.

Perception
1d20+7
12+7=19


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce cracks his knuckles and approaches the impromptu aperture. On principle, he checks for any immediate traps on the inside before stepping in.
> 
> Perception
> 1d20+7
> 12+7=19


After a quick examination Troyce concludes that it's safe to go inside (at least in the sense that the act of entering won't set off anything).

Inside he can get a better picture of things.  In the center of the area is a stone column, about halfway up is a clear window (presumably of glass) behind it is the bottle.  The column doesn't have any clear opening though.

The ceiling of the "cage" has several dozen chains (lets say... 34) hanging down with circular rings on the end.  Presumably pulling them will do something, it'll take some time to sort out what does what though.

((You'll probably want some perception rolls to address different things, a knowledge: engineering roll wouldn't hurt either))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> After a quick examination Troyce concludes that it's safe to go inside (at least in the sense that the act of entering won't set off anything).
> 
> Inside he can get a better picture of things.  In the center of the area is a stone column, about halfway up is a clear window (presumably of glass) behind it is the bottle.  The column doesn't have any clear opening though.
> 
> ...



"Troyce if you want any help just say so."
Ulysesn chuckles Troyce isn't being all that talkative after all.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 30, 2013)

(How high up is the ceiling?)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2013)

"Hey Makena are you watching this? It might help you get used to how things are here."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 30, 2013)

Yuki grins, ?Thanks guys!? she says, rolling her shoulders, then dropping the war hammer back in the exact place Ricket set it, then sits back down to watch Troyce.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> (How high up is the ceiling?)


The actual ceiling is maybe 12' high, the chains/handles reach down to just within Troyce's reach.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hey Makena are you watching this? It might help you get used to how things are here."


Makena's busy being a wallflower in the corner and trying not to set off any more fights between each other.  When approached she offers, "I'm watching, I don't really know anything about things like this though."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 30, 2013)

Troyce decides to start by looking closer at the column, namely the portion around the bottle case.

Perception
1d20+6
4+6=10

Knowledge (Engineering)
1d20+7
5+7=12


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2013)

"Well Barbiger, you jumpin in too?" Duncan asks the man. 

Duncan tries to see what's going on from within the cage.

Perception:
1d20+3
14+3 = 17

And will relay any information to the rest of the group (Unless stated you can assume Duncan always does this.)


----------



## kluang (Jun 30, 2013)

Zozaria looks at the contraption and use the dead limb to touch one of the chains to see if it went through or not.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Oh no!  Where do I find the different medicine?"  Kaylee makes the doll gasp.  She begins pushing around through the grass with the doll.  "How do I get the different medicine?"


The child pops the doll up and announces, "we've got to go find some!  Let's have an adventure!"



Crossbow said:


> Troyce decides to start by looking closer at the column, namely the portion around the bottle case.
> 
> Perception
> 1d20+6
> ...


There's a number of seams in the column above and below the window.  Troyce doesn't see any way to open them on the column itself or how (or if) they would give access to the bottle though.



Vergil said:


> "Well Barbiger, you jumpin in too?" Duncan asks the man.
> 
> Duncan tries to see what's going on from within the cage.
> 
> ...


Duncan sees the same general description Troyce does.  There doesn't seem to be anything hidden, just complicated.



kluang said:


> Zozaria looks at the contraption and use the dead  limb to touch one of the chains to see if it went through or  not.


It passes through the chains as if they were not there.


----------



## kluang (Jun 30, 2013)

"Well, I think I'm useless here."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2013)

Duncan goes out to Barbiger after seeing Zozaria;s efforts fail. "Looks like we can;t do anything. That lad in there though can. His name is Troyce so maybe you should team up?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2013)

"I'll tell you if I spot anything while you are doing your thing troyce."
Ulysesn will try to figure out what he can and help troyce as he works with pointers of what does what ((I can leave this up to you moogle, something like Ulysesn points out this or that you know for troyce while he works))


----------



## Kuno (Jun 30, 2013)

"Okay!  Where should we start?"  Kaylee gets to her feet and waits for the boy to stand so she can follow him.


----------



## kluang (Jul 1, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan goes out to Barbiger after seeing Zozaria;s efforts fail. "Looks like we can;t do anything. That lad in there though can. His name is Troyce so maybe you should team up?"



"Yeah. This is his dream, his story after all."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 1, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan goes out to Barbiger after seeing Zozaria;s efforts fail. "Looks like we can;t do anything. That lad in there though can. His name is Troyce so maybe you should team up?"


Barbiger takes some time carefully examining the cage.  After a few minutes he looks at Troyce, expression neutral, and says "what do you make of it?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'll tell you if I spot anything while you are doing your thing troyce."
> Ulysesn will try to figure out what he can and help troyce as he works  with pointers of what does what ((I can leave this up to you moogle,  something like Ulysesn points out this or that you know for troyce while  he works))


Ulysesn investigates the chains and handles since Troyce is already looking at the column.

It takes quite some time to sort through the mess, the complexity borders on obscene.  Each of the various chains trigger different devices, most of them are traps of one type or another that would do various "bad" things to those within the cage.  Ultimately he finds four that are worth mentioning.

"1" connects into the pillar in such a way that it will open the panels above the window.  Releasing it will close the panels.

"2" connects into the pillar in such a way that it will open the panels below the window.  Releasing it will close the panels.

"3" connects into the pillar in such a way that it rotates the pillar, presumably changing what the panels reveal.  Releasing it will rotate it back to where it is now.

"4" connects to a device at the top of the pillar, Ulysesn can't tell what it does at the moment.



Kuno said:


> "Okay!  Where should we start?"  Kaylee gets to her  feet and waits for the boy to stand so she can follow him.


The boy stands up and looks around thinking, "Maybe pointy-ears knows?"  He points at Drell, "he looks like he knows how to make medicine!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ulysesn investigates the chains and handles since Troyce is already looking at the column.
> 
> It takes quite some time to sort through the mess, the complexity borders on obscene.  Each of the various chains trigger different devices, most of them are traps of one type or another that would do various "bad" things to those within the cage.  Ultimately he finds four that are worth mentioning.
> 
> ...


"TROYCE!"
Ulysesn yells at Troyce to make sure he gets his attention and looks
"I only see 4 things worth mentioning here I suggest you listen and watch me."

Ulysesn points to number 1
"That will open the panels above the window on the pillar"

Ulysesn points to number 2
"That one will do the same as the last except below the window instead."

Ulysesn then points to number 3
"That one will rotate the pillar resulting in different results in what the panels reveal"

Ulysesn finally points to number 4
"That one connects to a device on top of the pillar, I can't tell what it does yet."

Then Ulysesn lowers his arm
"The rest are traps as far as I can tell. I would recommend not pulling the 4th one unless you can help it! Do you got that?"

After explaining this to Troyce Ulysesn will take 20 on his engineering check and concentrate on the 4th, if he can't figure it out with a 20 he will give up.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 1, 2013)

Right before he begins to concentrate more keenly on the device at the top, Hayao glances sidelong at Ulysesn before crossing his arms and turning his bespectacled gaze towards the top of the column as well. "You have rather keen eyes, Ulysesn-san." He squints behind his glasses, then shakes his head. "Mine are not the best."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Right before he begins to concentrate more keenly on the device at the top, Hayao glances sidelong at Ulysesn before crossing his arms and turning his bespectacled gaze towards the top of the column as well. "You have rather keen eyes, Ulysesn-san." He squints behind his glasses, then shakes his head. "Mine are not the best."



"-san? What does that mean?
Don't think anything of it I expect I will only get better as this as time goes on."((I forgot the +2 due to terrain moogle))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 1, 2013)

Setting his hands behind his back, he takes a small step back, and looks at the Ranger again, this time with a more flatly.  "Pardon.  A slip of the tongue."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2013)

"I don't really know much about ye Hayao. Ye probably figured out that I'm from up north, but what about ye? No heard anyone talk like that round here?" Duncan asks as he watches what's going on inside the cage.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 1, 2013)

The young Druid couldn't help but giggle at the way he referred to Drell.  "Drell!"  Kaylee runs over with the boy, dropping to her knees next to him.  "We need your help!  He has a bad tummy ache!"  She points to the doll the boy is holding.  "Michaela needs medicine so she can fix him!  Can you help us?  Can you make medicine?"  She looks concerned but her lips twitch showing the smile that she is barely containing.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 1, 2013)

Kiyro walks up beside Zozaria, watching Troyce inside the cage, as everyone is getting increasingly excited.

"So the arm didn't work, hmm?" he holds his hand out, wrapped in a cloth, "can I have it?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 1, 2013)

Troyce uses bits of paper he still has to mark which ones are the special ones before he forgets. Then he looks at the panels and tries to figure out what sequence of chain pulls would be needed

(what would I roll for that)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 1, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "I don't really know much about ye Hayao. Ye probably figured out that I'm from up north, but what about ye? No heard anyone talk like that round here?" Duncan asks as he watches what's going on inside the cage.



At first it seems to make him marginally uncomfortable, but his expression shifts to a more amiable one within an instant.  "I...hail from a more isolated kingdom in the Far Eastern portion of Dnalgne," he replies, clearly choosing his words carefully.  "I was once a vassal to one of the royal families there; the Toyatomi Clan."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2013)

"Toyatomi clan? Not heard of them. They fairly well known?" Duncan looks at his sword, "Ye mind if I have a look? That's some quality workmanship. I'm used te seeing broadswords, longswords, maces and the like. Gettin this Scimitar was lucky to be honest."

"An no need te be so tense round us. Relax a bit aye?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2013)

Drell sighs heavily as Kaylee approaches him, but turns to face her and the little boy holding the dolls.

"Medicine." He says, staring at them both with mild annoyance in his eyes. "A tummy ache." He sighs again, but reaches one hand into a pack at his side, eyeing the boy curiously. 

"I don't understand your purpose here," Drell says to the boy. He takes one of his old extracts, now inert and drained of power, and hands it to the boy. "Here. A potion," he says, his voice even and measured. "Do with it what you will."

He hears Hayao mention a "Toyatomi clan", and his ears perk up in interest. Wracking his newfound memories and knowledge, he tries to see if he knows anything relevant to them. 

*Knowledge: Nobility*
Roll(1d20)+14:
9,+14
Total:23


----------



## Muk (Jul 1, 2013)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki grins, ?Thanks guys!? she says, rolling her shoulders, then dropping the war hammer back in the exact place Ricket set it, then sits back down to watch Troyce.



"You are welcome," Ricket picks back up his hammer and attaches it to its bindings. 

He takes out a waterskin and chats with Yuki, "you know, if he'd pull left, right and center at the same time, he'd probably could hang himself upside down and float mid air.

No idea if that would bring him any closer to his item, but it'd be fun to watch him dangling off the sealing with chains all around him."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 1, 2013)

The samurai hesitates at first, but then shrugs, handing the katana within its sheath gingerly to the Northerner.  "They are not fairly well known, I would say.  Typically the house Head leads the Order I hail from, and they don't concern themselves in more political affairs.  The Toyatomi Clan is closely intertwined with the Order of Tajiya.  Current events have complicated the matter, however."  Gradually he relaxes visibly, the initial question of where he hails from clearly having put a strain on his nerves at first.

((I'm guessing a 23 would be enough to tell mostly everything he's just said?  Probably.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 1, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce uses bits of paper he still has to mark which ones are the special ones before he forgets. Then he looks at the panels and tries to figure out what sequence of chain pulls would be needed
> 
> (what would I roll for that)


A sufficiently high perception roll might give some insight as to what to expect behind the panels and how rotating the column might change that.  But short of x-ray vision there's no real way to know for certain what's inside.



Nicodemus said:


> Drell sighs heavily as Kaylee approaches him,  but turns to face her and the little boy holding the dolls.
> 
> "Medicine." He says, staring at them both with mild annoyance in his  eyes. "A tummy ache." He sighs again, but reaches one hand into a pack  at his side, eyeing the boy curiously.
> 
> "I don't understand your purpose here," Drell says to the boy. He takes  one of his old extracts, now inert and drained of power, and hands it to  the boy. "Here. A potion," he says, his voice even and measured. "Do  with it what you will."


The boy looks at the extract with awe-filled eyes and he speaks with an amazed voice, "is that a real potion?"  He drops "Harvey" to the ground and runs off into the house without waiting for an answer calling, "Mommy!  Mommy!  Pointy-ears gave me medicine!"



Nicodemus said:


> He hears Hayao mention a "Toyatomi clan", and his ears perk up in  interest. Wracking his newfound memories and knowledge, he tries to see  if he knows anything relevant to them.
> 
> *Knowledge: Nobility*
> Roll(1d20)+14:
> ...



((I'll let HN elaborate here, that's should be good enough to have heard some details of them))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 1, 2013)

Sighing, Kaylee picks up the dropped doll.  "I don't suppose you have anything in there that might actually help?"  She thinks for a moment then stands before walking over to *Tassara*.  

"I was just playing dolls with the little boy."  She holds up the pair of dolls.  "We were pretending to play healer, his doll had a tummy ache."  Wiggling Harvey a bit she continues.  "We decided to see if we could find any, when Drell gave the boy, what I assume was a useless potion, the kid went running in the house yelling for his mom that he got a potion.  Think we can try to go in there and help?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2013)

Drell shrugs. "Nothing that Tassara could not already do," he said. "I assumed the boy wished to play pretend. I remember doing something similar as a child, though there were more rampant slaughterings and world dominations."

He follows the boy into the house, providing nobody stops him, curious to see what the boy will do (and hopefully get a glimpse at this mysterious mother).


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2013)

Duncan unsheathes the sword slowly and swings it a few times, the resheathes it, handing it back to Hayao.

"That's a great sword. Looks like it's got more penetrative power against  armor. I find the swords more common around these parts are pretty rubbish against armor. I like my swords like I like me women; curvy! You got a special little someone someplace?"

Duncan laughs and goes back to the original conversation. "Got problems back home? What's it over? Money? Land? Women? Power? Or just someone being a dick? Usually somethin like that eh?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2013)

Tassara looks over wondering that they missed something.

Perception
Link removed
1d20+11 → [12,11] = (23)

She will tell the others if she found something else.

"I told the teen I could look at his mother, but he didn't like the idea" she looks at the boy running inside the house and has a big urge to follow him. "If the little one is going to allow it, I would go, of course."

She follows the boy and Drell.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 1, 2013)

Smiling in relief, Kaylee follows the group heading into the house.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 1, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan unsheathes the sword slowly and swings it a few times, the resheathes it, handing it back to Hayao.
> 
> "That's a great sword. Looks like it's got more penetrative power against  armor. I find the swords more common around these parts are pretty rubbish against armor. I like my swords like I like me women; curvy! You got a special little someone someplace?"
> 
> Duncan laughs and goes back to the original conversation. "Got problems back home? What's it over? Money? Land? Women? Power? Or just someone being a dick? Usually somethin like that eh?"



Hayao gives Duncan an odd smile, readjusting the sword at his hip, and giving an appreciative nod at the man's accurate appraisal of his weapon.  

"A special someone?" He doesn't quite read the implication, but answers as best he can perceive.  "Oh...yes, a young man.  I'm searching for him.  And the problem that's arisen is...complicated.  Neither here nor there."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2013)

"A young...man?" Duncan blinks and looks at him, "Well whatever floats yer boat. There are some places that look down on that sorta thing, but way I see it if yer all inte the chocolate starfish then knock yer self out."

Duncan pauses remembering all the times he appeared when he wanted to see a pretty girl, "Hey....you know that I'm no that special young man yer lookin for right?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 1, 2013)

"What?  No, of course not.  If you were, things would be so much easier.  I never knew it was customary in some lands to look down on such a thing, though.  How vexing..."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2013)

"Aye, I bet. I mean you guys have needs too. Who is anyone to stop ye ....doin what ye wanna do eh?"

Duncan is curious as to how the other side thinks,

"So do you have a good image of what yer special someone looks like? I mean what type of a person is he?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2013)

Ulysesn chuckles at the nearby conversation Duncan and Hayao are having.
He then notices that Ricket is no longer eating and walks up to him.


Muk said:


> "You are welcome," Ricket picks back up his hammer and attaches it to its bindings.
> 
> He takes out a waterskin and chats with Yuki, "you know, if he'd pull left, right and center at the same time, he'd probably could hang himself upside down and float mid air.
> 
> No idea if that would bring him any closer to his item, but it'd be fun to watch him dangling off the sealing with chains all around him."


"Can we speak properly now that you aren't stuffing food in your face like a pig?"


----------



## Muk (Jul 1, 2013)

"Sure, have a seat. I am all ears," Ricket says and sips from his waterskin.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 1, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Aye, I bet. I mean you guys have needs too. Who is anyone to stop ye ....doin what ye wanna do eh?"
> 
> Duncan is curious as to how the other side thinks,
> 
> "So do you have a good image of what yer special someone looks like? I mean what type of a person is he?"



"The young master is the one who needs _me_. I can only pray he hasn't been taken by Magebane while I dally. I can't say it's a desire so much as my duty.  Their clan will crumble in the absence of the heir."

At the second question Hayao raises his eyebrow.  "It'd be rather difficult to find him and make sure he's safe if I didn't have a solid idea of what he looked like, no?  Average height, with a faint, yet distinct scar below his left eye. He wears spectacles similar to my own, has thin fingers, and raven black hair."

He nods over towards Ricket and Ulysesn's unfolding conversation, taking a silent step over and motioning for Duncan to follow.  It'd more than likely be a conversation of import.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Sure, have a seat. I am all ears," Ricket says and sips from his waterskin.



'I don't think I've ever seen someone so quickly try to destroy a dead person's arm. So I'm wondering why you did so."


----------



## kluang (Jul 1, 2013)

Zozaria handed the dead arm to Kiyro. "There you are."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> He follows the boy into the house, providing nobody stops him, curious to see what the boy will do (and hopefully get a glimpse at this mysterious mother).





soulnova said:


> She follows the boy and Drell.





Kuno said:


> Smiling in relief, Kaylee follows the group heading into the house.



Entering the home they see the teen still at work at the desk, apparently oblivious to the boy having entered.  They don't see the boy in the room but the door to the adjoining bedroom is ajar.  Quietly following they find a small bedroom.

The boy is beside the bed holding the extract in both hands.  A woman is laying still on the bed buried under blankets and covers.  For a moment she seems still as the grave however there is a slight rhythmic rising of her chest as she breathes.

The boy glances up as they enter and whispers to them in a hushed voice, "mommy's still resting, I'll wait for her to wake up to give her the medicine."  His earlier energetic enthusiasm is replaced with a quiet, almost reverent patience.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 'I don't think I've ever seen someone so quickly try to destroy a dead person's arm. So I'm wondering why you did so."



Duncan departs from his conversation from Hayao and interjects,

"He did it cos that's what he believes. He don't like dead things, it's his code or whatever. I can understand that." Duncan says "Thanks for leavin yer hammer by the way. Mighty decent of ye. I didn't think ye'd be anythin but a pain in the arse but it's nice te see ye've got it in ye te work with us."

Duncan sighs, "I know we can be a bit mad sometimes. Might be nice te have someone te keep us on the straight an narrow." He looks at Ricket suspiciously, "Ye don't mind us drinking an havin a good time though are ye? Cos if ye try and take me wine we're gonna have a problem."


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan departs from his conversation from Hayao and interjects,
> 
> "He did it cos that's what he believes. He don't like dead things, it's his code or whatever. I can understand that." Duncan says "Thanks for leavin yer hammer by the way. Mighty decent of ye. I didn't think ye'd be anythin but a pain in the arse but it's nice te see ye've got it in ye te work with us."
> 
> Duncan sighs, "I know we can be a bit mad sometimes. Might be nice te have someone te keep us on the straight an narrow." He looks at Ricket suspiciously, "Ye don't mind us drinking an havin a good time though are ye? Cos if ye try and take me wine we're gonna have a problem."





Unlosing Ranger said:


> 'I don't think I've ever seen someone so quickly try to destroy a dead person's arm. So I'm wondering why you did so."



"Besides the flies and stench flying around the arm? It is a health hazard. Put this thing in a well for a few days and you cannot drink the well's water for at least a few month if not longer. Carry it around you and you contaminate all the rations you carry, whether dry or not. 

And that is just from a practical stand point. I don't think I shall bore you with the religious doctrine, Duncan summed it up nicely. 

And then there is the part about the magic. Yes, it is only a rotting arm, but you are more than capable of dabbling in the necromantic part of magic with just a rotting arm. You'd gain familiarity with a magic art that easily will take you down a path of where morality matters no longer. 

And of course defiling the dead is a no go for me.

Duncan, I can be more than flexible, but if you are an idiot and do things in front of me, I have no choice but to take notice of it and respond to it. Ask me nicely and I may consider other options.

But an idiot who can't think before acting, I feel no pity or remorse for giving him my mouthful of my mind or even acting on it," Ricket replies to Duncan and Ulysesn.

"And as far as drinking goes, Duncan you sinned mightly!" Ricket says in a stern voice and pauses waiting for Duncan's irritated face.

"Your sin is graver than any other, for you didn't share the drinks!"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2013)

Duncan's face goes sour as he mentions that he had sinned, but then he laughs jovially at the end of it, pulls out the wine and offers it to Ricket. "There ye go mate! Nice stuff too. I think I might try my hand at making some of me own at some point."

Duncan sits down and starts to think. "OK, so ye think defilin the dead is wrong aye? I can see that, but what if it were like, te save the world or somethin. Would ye stop them from doin it then?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Entering the home they see the teen still at work at the desk, apparently oblivious to the boy having entered.  They don't see the boy in the room but the door to the adjoining bedroom is ajar.  Quietly following they find a small bedroom.
> 
> The boy is beside the bed holding the extract in both hands.  A woman is laying still on the bed buried under blankets and covers.  For a moment she seems still as the grave however there is a slight rhythmic rising of her chest as she breathes.
> 
> The boy glances up as they enter and whispers to them in a hushed voice, "mommy's still resting, I'll wait for her to wake up to give her the medicine."  His earlier energetic enthusiasm is replaced with a quiet, almost reverent patience.



Tassara nods at the boy and caress his hair. "I'm a healer alright, maybe I can check when she can take the medicine first"

She will look closer to try to identify what her affliction is. She will try not to wake her. .

Heal Check
click here
1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 2, 2013)

((Going to sleep after this, but I'll leave the night-shift with a mystery to ponder  ))


soulnova said:


> Tassara nods at the boy and caress his hair. "I'm a healer alright, maybe I can check when she can take the medicine first"
> 
> She will look closer to try to identify what her affliction is. She will try not to wake her. .
> 
> ...


Tassara gives the woman a careful examination.  She's definitely weak, her breath and pulse are both critically low but there doesn't seem to be any cause for it.

((  ))

((If you get tired of guessing I'll take a Knowledge: Religion from Tassara or a Knowledge: Planes from anyone else in the morning))


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan's face goes sour as he mentions that he had sinned, but then he laughs jovially at the end of it, pulls out the wine and offers it to Ricket. "There ye go mate! Nice stuff too. I think I might try my hand at making some of me own at some point."
> 
> Duncan sits down and starts to think. "OK, so ye think defilin the dead is wrong aye? I can see that, but what if it were like, te save the world or somethin. Would ye stop them from doin it then?"



"Let me put it in a different perspective. Imagine this, Kaylee's skin is wriggly and rotten, larva is coming out of her flesh, one of her boobs is missing and the other is hanging of her skin. Her lower hole is just an empty piece of skin and you say to her 'Hey Kaylee, my love, we saved the world. Let's live together for the rest of our lives, cause I can't undo my necromancy spell.' And Kaylee answers ' gawwwww gawwww gawwww'.

You want that?" Ricket answers in a more practical way.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2013)

Duncan looks at Ricket for around 5 seconds without saying anything.

"There's somethin wrong with yer brain ye know that?"

"Alright fair enough, I'd probably want Kaylee te be all sexy an shit and just enjoy me time with her before the world ended. I'd like te think that I'd be all superhero type, but nah, I'd probably do what I can an if tat ain't enough, fuck it!"


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2013)

"My brain is functioning quiet well. I just got a little different perspective on this whole necromancy thing.
Nothing good has ever come out of it.
And you are welcome," Ricket replies.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2013)

"Fair enough, I'm not too against it. If zombies end up savin the world then more power to them. Just don't get in between what I need te do. Soon as I see them bastards tearin up shit that they shouldn't be tearin up then I'll be lightin them on fire! I really wish I had a fire spell...."


----------



## kluang (Jul 2, 2013)

"What a strange affliction. According to Troyce no healer manage to identify the cause.  Maybe because it's..."

Knowledge Planes

1d20+9

20+9

29


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Fair enough, I'm not too against it. If zombies end up savin the world then more power to them. Just don't get in between what I need te do. Soon as I see them bastards tearin up shit that they shouldn't be tearin up then I'll be lightin them on fire! I really wish I had a fire spell...."



"It ain't a question of 'if' but a question of 'when'. You think you are in control of these powers of darkness, but sooner or later at one point when you don't think about it, something that should not happen, happened. By that time it is already too late.

So best to stop it before it even begins. There is no profit to gain from playing with the dead and especially from the undead," Ricket says and takes one last sip before return the drink to Duncan.

"Now let us see how this woman is doing," Ricket gets up and takes a look at the woman lying in bed.

Religion:
1d20+7
14+7 = 21

Spellcraft:
1d20+7
16+7 = 23

Without any means to use detect magic, Ricket will try and see if there are any sort of signs of magical residue left on the woman. "Maybe some sort of spell is weakening her health."


----------



## Tiger (Jul 2, 2013)

Having been ignored and left alone with the arm, Kiyro walks a fair bit around a corner out of sight, places the severed arm and the cloth on the ground and casts *[Spark]* on the cloth.

He then waits to watch it burn.

"Yeah I find it odd to be agreeing with a Witch-hunter as well, but it has nothing to do with theology. This is just a health-risk to us. If I'd seen it earlier, I'd have asked for it to be tossed in the campfire between scenes."

Kiyro shrugs at the response, covering his nose with the sleeve of his coat to ward the stench.

"I'm not sure yet, definitely don't all seem to be friends as I originally assumed, at any rate. If there's a fallout, I'll take the path with the best odds...but I think I already said too much."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2013)

Duncan wanders up to Kiyro, bottle in hand and offers it to him (not before taking a sizeable swig)

"Yer a witch right? I remember ye sayin that. I know ye don't like me an all cos I'm a dabbler or whatever, but I wouldn't mind gettin tips from ye. If yer willin te teach of course."

"All that stuff about cookin people - it was jest hypothetical. I'm no the type that could actually eat a person...that's just...well it's kinda gross. Push come te shove - te save me life then yeah; man's gotta do what a man's gotta do but aye I was just chattin about the philosophy of it."

"So....what de ye think this is tellin us about troyce here. This dream I mean. I dunno, if this medicine will help or not. I'm hopin it does. I just have a feelin it could be one of those; nothin you do can save her and ye have te let her go. Troyce doesn't seem too bothered by the whole thing though. It's as if it isn't really his dream..."


----------



## Tiger (Jul 2, 2013)

Watching the cloth burn around the lump of flesh on the ground, Kiyro hears someone approach, breathing heavily through his mouth with easy non-threatening steps. Surviving for a few years on the street as a small child teaches you a few things about when to be guarded, so he doesn't even look up from the fire as Duncan stops beside him.

He listens to the man speak and waits for him to finish, the light of the fire dancing on their clothes and skin lazily. Kiyro sniffs, slowly reaching over to accept the malt liquor, and tosses back a few fingers of it before handing it back.

"Dreams are created within the mind, and are trying to show you something, or teach you something about yourself. Since they're created by you, it's very rare they offer insight into something we couldn't have deducted anyway."

Kiyro looks over to see if Duncan is still following, before looking back at the slowly dwindling fire.

"A dream like this could serve to show Troyce many different things, but it may not give him the answers he wants. You and I have similar opinions, as I stated when we arrived here, this may be a case of a medicinal panacea that doesn't actually exist, and to show him what he already knows - that sometimes there's no cure. Or it could serve to give him hope that it's out there and he needs to keep working hard to find it. Who knows. I can tell you from experience that the desire to save someone can cause you to ignore reality and logic, and sometimes even make you do terrible things."

Pulling back the sleeve of his coat to reveal his scorpion tattoo in the light of the embers, Kiyro motions toward it so Duncan is watching and taps its body with his finger, quickly recoiling as the Scorpion's tail lashes out and it moves backwards.

"As for Witchcraft, it's better if I just let you ask questions and see if I can provide knowledge. I'm not fit to be a teacher."

He gives the man an apologetic smile, and nods to excuse himself before walking back to the house where everyone else is busy doing whatever it is they feel like, "sorry", he remarks to his familiar with a light chuckle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Besides the flies and stench flying around the arm? It is a health hazard. Put this thing in a well for a few days and you cannot drink the well's water for at least a few month if not longer. Carry it around you and you contaminate all the rations you carry, whether dry or not.
> 
> And that is just from a practical stand point. I don't think I shall bore you with the religious doctrine, Duncan summed it up nicely.
> 
> ...


"That is not what I meant."
Ulysesn sighs and shakes his head
"I'll just keep an eye on troyce then."
He walks back over to the cage


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2013)

K.Religion
1d20+4 → [3,4] = (7)
((Nope))


K. Planes
1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20)

Tassara thinks very hard on this. She turns to the others whispering. "Any ideas?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 2, 2013)

Disappointed by the so-called puzzle before him not appearing complete, Troyce gently tugs on Chain #4.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 2, 2013)

((No one even wants to venture a guess?  Straight to the skill checks  ))


Muk said:


> Without any means to use detect magic, Ricket will try and see if there  are any sort of signs of magical residue left on the woman. "Maybe some  sort of spell is weakening her health."


There's no sign of magic or ritual having been performed, as far as Ricket can tell she's simply sleeping.



kluang said:


> "What a strange affliction. According to Troyce  no healer manage to identify the cause.  Maybe because it's..."
> 
> Knowledge Planes
> 1d20+9
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Zozaria_ 




Given that this is a realm of dreams the people and items in it are pulled from the conscious and unconscious mind of the dream's participants.

If the things here come from Troyce's mind, then they're limited to what Troyce knows and come up with.  If Troyce doesn't know why she's sick other than she's sick then there's no way to diagnose her, her "role" in the dream is simply to be sick.







Crossbow said:


> Disappointed by the so-called puzzle before him  not appearing complete, Troyce gently tugs on Chain #4.


Pulling #4 has no apparent affect.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Disappointed by the so-called puzzle before him not appearing complete, Troyce gently tugs on Chain #4.



"Troyce!"


EvilMoogle said:


> Pulling #4 has no apparent affect.



"... Nothing happened is it stuck? 
Troyce try rotating it then pulling it again."


----------



## kluang (Jul 2, 2013)

"............"

"Yeah I have no idea why she sicks or what is that sickness call because the dreamer doesn't know. Seems our knowledge is limited to what the dreamer knows. This is going a long dream." and he look at the rest of the party.

"If we need to get out of this dream fast, we need to find a way around this. Or we can just wait for Troyce to figure the next step. We need a plan a decision." and he pause for a while.

"Who's the leader of this group again?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 2, 2013)

((That's not exactly what I meant))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2013)

"That...sort of makes sense," Drell says, nodding towards Zozaria. "If Troyce doesn't know why she's sick, only that she's sick, then that's reflected in the dream. The mother has no disease, and ergo, no cure. She's simply...sick."


----------



## kluang (Jul 2, 2013)

"I'm pretty much stumped right here. I really don't know what to do now. What is our role here anyway? Simply as an observer?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 2, 2013)

"We are here only to help Troyce as best we can."  Kaylee smiles sadly and looks toward the boy.  "I think your Mommy is going to sleep for awhile.  How about we go back outside?"  She says to him and ruffles his hair.  "Just leave the potion and we will see what kind of trouble Harvey and Michaela can get into, okay?"  If he is willing she will take him back outside and play quietly with him.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 2, 2013)

Troyce pulls on the other three chains in order to see if they have any visible effect either.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2013)

Duncan will chat to Kaylee to find out what went on in the house

((assuming she tells him...))

"We need te try an ask him if there even is a cure. I remember Barbiger told me if he had money this wouldn't be a problem. Maybe it's a medicine he couldn't afford. Either way it's a dream. His dream. He knows all the answers."

Duncan walks into the cage.

"Troyce....this medicine. Will it even work?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 2, 2013)

Troyce makes a point of not responding to Duncan and continues to do the thing he is still doing.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2013)

"Hey....are ye ignorin me?" Duncan says a little concerned, "Mate, you have to face whatever issues you might have. It could be that you can't save her. Even if you can...you have te face the facts that this is just a dream."

"I'm sorry." Duncan says with a heavy heart


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Hey....are ye ignorin me?" Duncan says a little concerned, "Mate, you have to face whatever issues you might have. It could be that you can't save her. Even if you can...you have te face the facts that this is just a dream."
> 
> "I'm sorry." Duncan says with a heavy heart


Ulysesn looks towards Duncan
"Duncan can you shut up for a moment? We can deal with that after we try, not before."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2013)

"All this work we're doin is bypassin the most important question here. I'd have asked it earlier but we just found out about the mother. Zozo filled us in about only Troyce knows whether this cure even exists. I don't even know, if he knows whats even wrong with her. It could be that she's just sick. I'm sorry that I'm bein a bit of a dick but I have te ask - do you know what yer mother's sufferin from?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "All this work we're doin is bypassin the most important question here. I'd have asked it earlier but we just found out about the mother. Zozo filled us in about only Troyce knows whether this cure even exists. I don't even know, if he knows whats even wrong with her. It could be that she's just sick. I'm sorry that I'm bein a bit of a dick but I have te ask - do you know what yer mother's sufferin from?"


Ulysesn acts with next to no surprise and frowns
"Not even the child or teen does. Nor do healers in this dream Duncan, what do you think?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 2, 2013)

Troyce clears his throat, then blows a four-second raspberry at Duncan.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 2, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "We are here only to help Troyce as best we can."  Kaylee smiles sadly and looks toward the boy.  "I think your Mommy is going to sleep for awhile.  How about we go back outside?"  She says to him and ruffles his hair.  "Just leave the potion and we will see what kind of trouble Harvey and Michaela can get into, okay?"  If he is willing she will take him back outside and play quietly with him.


The toddler looks between his mother and Kaylee for a moment then sets the extract beside the bed and whispers, "I'm gonna go play some more mommy, you rest and get better."  He then turns to leave with the others.



Crossbow said:


> Troyce pulls on the other three chains in order to see if they have any visible effect either.


Troyce pulls chain "1" and as expected the panels above the glass window open.

Unexpectedly they open to reveal loaded mechanisms that fire spring-loaded darts.  Everyone in the cage scrambles for cover, only one of the darts manages to hit someone, drawing a thin line of blood from Troyce (-4HP).

When Barbiger recovers he carefully walks over to examine the pillar grumbling, "damn fool, I told you there were traps in here, lucky we didn't end up skewered."  After a moment of looking he continues, "looks like it's out of ammo, some sort of mechanical contraption, doesn't make much sense to me."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Troyce pulls chain "1" and as expected the panels above the glass window open.
> 
> Unexpectedly they open to reveal loaded mechanisms that fire spring-loaded darts.  Everyone in the cage scrambles for cover, only one of the darts manages to hit someone, drawing a thin line of blood from Troyce (-4HP).
> 
> When Barbiger recovers he carefully walks over to examine the pillar grumbling, "damn fool, I told you there were traps in here, lucky we didn't end up skewered."  After a moment of looking he continues, "looks like it's out of ammo, some sort of mechanical contraption, doesn't make much sense to me."


"Huh so it was trapped. Sorry about that."
Ulysesn chuckles a bit nervously
"Lucky I wasn't in there."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 2, 2013)

Hayao arrives at the cage entrance just as the traps spring from every which way, and blinks in surprised, pursing his lips with obvious malcontent.  He speaks just loud enough for Duncan to hear, making an effort to keep his comment out of earshot of Barbinger, Ulysesn, or Troyce.

"The reality of the situation is separate from the outcome of this dream.  Whether or not there's any inevitability or futility to his plight...you cannot deter him with reminders of such.  It will only serve to stave our exit.  Now, once we wake up...then perhaps we can handle things.  But for now, it's still just a dream."


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 2, 2013)

Troyce groans angrily like he's about to say something, but calms down and exhales deeply.

He goes over the pillar and checks the other panels for any more tricks.

Perception
1d20+7
20+7=27


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao arrives at the cage entrance just as the traps spring from every which way, and blinks in surprised, pursing his lips with obvious malcontent.  He speaks just loud enough for Duncan to hear, making an effort to keep his comment out of earshot of Barbinger, Ulysesn, or Troyce.
> 
> "The reality of the situation is separate from the outcome of this dream.  Whether or not there's any inevitability or futility to his plight...you cannot deter him with reminders of such.  It will only serve to stave our exit.  Now, once we wake up...then perhaps we can handle things.  But for now, it's still just a dream."



A roll to see if Ulysesn hears it((since I haven't rolled in a while))

(he does)
Ulysesn looks towards Hayao and rolls his eyes


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 2, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce groans angrily like he's about to say something, but calms down and exhales deeply.
> 
> He goes over the pillar and checks the other panels for any more tricks.
> 
> ...


As soon as you release the handle of #1 the panels close.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 2, 2013)

Troyce is smarter than a goldfish and can still remember the seams of the other panels. He can also check them without be able to see them by tapping the outside and listening.

This should go without saying.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A roll to see if Ulysesn hears it((since I haven't rolled in a while))
> 
> (he does)
> Ulysesn looks towards Hayao and rolls his eyes



The samurai's bamboo hat obscure his eyes but he doesn't move or say anything in response to Ulysesn.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2013)

Duncan shrugs his shoulders but not before mooning Troyce and leaving the cage to sit down in a huff. 

He takes out the rest of the wine and guzzles on it. "If yer havin a bad dream, the best way te resolve it is te wake yer ass up. I don't understand anythin else."


----------



## kluang (Jul 2, 2013)

Zozoaria looks at Troyce trying the chains one at a time. "The darts hit Troyce only.... Hei, Duncan did you avoid the darts or did it just pass thru you?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

Ulysesn takes a canteen out and starts drinking water and sits next to Duncan
"One would think you can't wake up from a dream made real."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2013)

"Dart just passed through me I think." he checks his body (in a not so appealing way) "Aye I think it passed through me."

He sits back down next to Ulysesn, "I dunno. If ye realise it's a dream then surely ye wake up? Way above me head."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Dart just passed through me I think." he checks his body (in a not so appealing way) "Aye I think it passed through me."
> 
> He sits back down next to Ulysesn, "I dunno. If ye realise it's a dream then surely ye wake up? Way above me head."



"I suggest you wisen up then Duncan.
See that injury on troyce there?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 3, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce is smarter than a goldfish and can still remember the seams of the other panels. He can also check them without be able to see them by tapping the outside and listening.
> 
> This should go without saying.



((This should go with a perception roll, I'll do it for you this time though))

The panels are clearly hollow, they'll open to reveal something, there's no real way to tell what without opening them though.

He does note that much like the panels above the glass the ones below it are positioned in such a way that a significant number of them face the chain that will open them.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2013)

"He's no facin the truth. He knows what the answer is but is unwillin te accept it. I reckon it'll dawn on him somehow, but that's his own journey. I'll help if he needs it cos that's what mates do for each other - which is what I was tryin te do earlier. Well, I'm no gonna try and keep on at him if he doesn't want te listen."

Duncan gets up though, having got an idea. He picks up the iron bar that was dislodged earlier and walks into the cage. He attempts to touch the chain handles with it.

He also wonders where the darts came from

Perception
1d20+3
18+3 = 21


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 3, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "He's no facin the truth. He knows what the answer is but is unwillin te accept it. I reckon it'll dawn on him somehow, but that's his own journey. I'll help if he needs it cos that's what mates do for each other - which is what I was tryin te do earlier. Well, I'm no gonna try and keep on at him if he doesn't want te listen."
> 
> Duncan gets up though, having got an idea. He picks up the iron bar that was dislodged earlier and walks into the cage. He attempts to touch the chain handles with it.
> 
> ...


The bar passes through the handles much like Duncan's hand would.

The darts came from behind the panels in the column.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 3, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The bar passes through the handles much like Duncan's hand would.
> 
> The darts came from behind the panels in the column.





Vergil said:


> "He's no facin the truth. He knows what the answer is but is unwillin te accept it. I reckon it'll dawn on him somehow, but that's his own journey. I'll help if he needs it cos that's what mates do for each other - which is what I was tryin te do earlier. Well, I'm no gonna try and keep on at him if he doesn't want te listen."
> 
> Duncan gets up though, having got an idea. He picks up the iron bar that was dislodged earlier and walks into the cage. He attempts to touch the chain handles with it.
> 
> ...


A look of surprise goes over Ulysesn's face
"Duncan you gave me an idea just now that might work."
Ulysesn gets up
"Try touching troyce directly while you do that Duncan."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2013)

Duncan nods and puts his hand on Troyce's shoulder whilst trying to touch the chain handles with the metal bar


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 3, 2013)

Troyce stands in contemplation at the circumstances when he feels Duncan's touch. He jumps a bit, but lets him carry on. The effectiveness of this will affect Troyce's next move.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 3, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan nods and puts his hand on Troyce's shoulder whilst trying to touch the chain handles with the metal bar


Touching Troyce's shoulder with your hand has no effect on the bar passing through the chain.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2013)

Duncan shrugs and takes the bar with him outside. "Ye know I'm gonna find a big metal rod when I get back. I reckon it might be useful...."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 3, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Touching Troyce's shoulder with your hand has no effect on the bar passing through the chain.


"*Sigh* I was hoping that would work. Figures that things don't make sense here. If that worked this would have been much safer. 
I suppose if I can't do anything I'll just have to see to my promise more."
Ulysesn walks over to Makena
"How are you doing? Not too stressed I hope."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 3, 2013)

"Perhaps you can try to disable it?" Tassara is back outside the cage looking at Troyce and the others.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 3, 2013)

Troyce will try to see if he can pull the chains from a distance with his whip, starting with #2.

(what if anything do i roll for this)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "*Sigh* I was hoping that would work. Figures that things don't make sense here. If that worked this would have been much safer.
> I suppose if I can't do anything I'll just have to see to my promise more."
> Ulysesn walks over to Makena
> "How are you doing? Not too stressed I hope."


Makena is still quite obviously on edge but she forces a smile and speaks with a fairly steady voice, "this place isn't that bad, at least there's no fighting here."



Crossbow said:


> Troyce will try to see if he can pull the chains from a distance with his whip, starting with #2.
> 
> (what if anything do i roll for this)



If you're trying to flick the whip and catch a ring that takes a special feat or class feature, nothing's needed to simply tie the whip to the ring and walk out of the cage to pull it  

Pulling #2 opens the lower hatches, just as with #1 darts immediately fire when they open.  When Troyce releases the chain to try #3 they close again.

Pulling #3 rotates the column roughly 90 degrees, with the hatches closed there's no clear indication of what significance this has, if any.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 3, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makena is still quite obviously on edge but she forces a smile and speaks with a fairly steady voice, "this place isn't that bad, at least there's no fighting here."



"That's one way to look at it, but it's also fairly boring as well. If there was a bit more to do I imagine everyone wouldn't be all conflicted with one another."

"Well at least there is a sky right?"
Ulysesn looks towards the sky


----------



## soulnova (Jul 3, 2013)

Tassara goes to the Man. "Excuse me, would you be so kind as to pull on some of those chains? Maybe they need to be pulled at the same time?" she asks of him.

She will also look for the young adult to try to convince him to help. ((I was under the impression there was still another guy hanging around and we hadn't talked to him yet. She won't go to ask help from the teen of the small boy.))


----------



## Tiger (Jul 3, 2013)

"How many chains are there, total?" Kiyro asks, making note of the four prominent figures of this dream.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That's one way to look at it, but it's also fairly boring as well. If there was a bit more to do I imagine everyone wouldn't be all conflicted with one another."
> 
> "Well at least there is a sky right?"
> Ulysesn looks towards the sky


Makena rubs her arms as if chilled as she looks up, "it's peaceful at least, I still can't get over fighting before, _wanting_ to fight before.  Things may look strange here but at least I'm myself."



soulnova said:


> Tassara goes to the Man. "Excuse me, would you  be so kind as to pull on some of those chains? Maybe they need to be  pulled at the same time?" she asks of him.
> 
> She will also look for the young adult to try to convince him to help.  ((I was under the impression there was still another guy hanging around  and we hadn't talked to him yet. She won't go to ask help from the teen  of the small boy.))


((Yes, there's the "adult" as well as the "middle-aged" Barbiger))

The man smiles politely at Tassaras approach but shakes his head, "I'm sorry I will have to be off soon, I'm afraid I can't help you, I'm sure someone else will be along before too long."


----------



## Tiger (Jul 3, 2013)

Kiyro sidles up beside the dapper young man as he politely rebukes Tassara.

"Hi friend, care to help us out for a quick moment? It won't be but a minute, I'm sure you don't mind." He smiles at the young man, but not in the same way the man smiled at Tassara.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 3, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makena rubs her arms as if chilled as she looks up, "it's peaceful at least, I still can't get over fighting before, _wanting_ to fight before.  Things may look strange here but at least I'm myself."



"... Makena you might have to consider you being yourself back there as well. I know I didn't think I was myself, but on reflection I was. I was how I was when I was younger. Some part of you must have wanted to fight."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 3, 2013)

Law said:


> Kiyro sidles up beside the dapper young man as he politely rebukes Tassara.
> 
> "Hi friend, care to help us out for a quick moment? It won't be but a minute, I'm sure you don't mind." He smiles at the young man, but not in the same way the man smiled at Tassara.


"I'm sorry friend," the man tips his head apologetically, "but I really am about to leave.  I'm afraid you'll have to find someone else to waste their time."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "... Makena you  might have to consider you being yourself back there as well. I know I  didn't think I was myself, but on reflection I was. I was how I was when  I was younger. Some part of you must have wanted to fight."


Makena looks at Ulysesn queerly, "I'm quite sure I've never fought in any tournaments before.  I've never been in any fights, even as a kid, well, Papa was rather intimidating to other children."


----------



## kluang (Jul 3, 2013)

"You guys why won't you pull these chains? When we figured out what to do you guys leave? What kind of game you're playing here?" Zozaria is clearly annoyed and angry with the situation and he starting to loose his cool.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 3, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makena looks at Ulysesn queerly, "I'm quite sure I've never fought in any tournaments before.  I've never been in any fights, even as a kid, well, Papa was rather intimidating to other children."


"So you're saying you've never wanted to do anything when you have been in a situation that renders you helpless?"


----------



## Tiger (Jul 3, 2013)

Kiyro laughs at the thought of 'time' being wasted. If the man had been real, he might be missing a tooth, but instead Kiyro grins.

"Whatever it is you're off to do, it can wait. I'm making it a request as a courtesy. But you happen to be pissing off my friend here-" he points to Zozaria, "-who happens to like brandishing his sword at the drop of a hat. You see, there's a woman who is sick - and if keeping you here for a quick, menial task, can possibly help her - then that's bad luck for whatever you thought your plans were."

((Intimidate: (Influence Attitude)
1d20+11
[12, 11] = 23))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2013)

Duncan looks at Kiyro and looks like he remembered something. His expression changed from relaxed to concerned. "D...did yer tattoo move earlier? How'd ye do that?!"

Duncan then thinks of some uses he could apply to either drinking or bedding women. He can't, other than an arrow that slowly moved down. Or maybe a tattoo with one girls name which could be changed to another girls, though he could just use arcane mark for that. 

He sniffs and stares blankly into space, quite happy in his own little world.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 3, 2013)

(How close are the special chains to each other)


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2013)

"There is no need for Makena to learn to fight. She has you as friends or town guards once she is back in civilization. There is no need for her to stain her hands in blood," Ricket interject Ulysesn and Makena's conversation.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 4, 2013)

"It's not necessary to stain your hands to learn how to defend yourself.  The most capable swordsman never has to unsheath his blade."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2013)

Muk said:


> "There is no need for Makena to learn to fight. She has you as friends or town guards once she is back in civilization. There is no need for her to stain her hands in blood," Ricket interject Ulysesn and Makena's conversation.


"We can't always be there and if everyone could defend themselves I- we wouldn't have to be here now. 
Who knows what might happen next. Next time she gets into a fight it might be more harmful. If we end up being stuck here for a long time I feel we should teach her something."


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2013)

"And until you become the most powerful swordsman how many lives will you take? That is such a stupid statement. 'Oh I can defeat you without killing. Oh I just killed a thousands people beforehand just so I am good enough to not kill you now. Herp Derp'

Without any experience you cannot fight someone who intends to kill you with nonlethal intend. The quickest and easiest way is to match and kill the killer, or flee on sight. Makena has so many friends who are more than capable of fighting, I say her first priority should be flee if she feels danger to her person."

"I feel like Makena doesn't need to learn to fight. If nothing else, teach her how to hold a shield and hide beneath it. No need for her to learn how to wield a blade if she has no desire to learn it.

She seems quiet against it, so no need to push her towards it. If you can't protect her, it is your damn incapability and responsibility, not Makena's. Get stronger faster if you think you are incapable of protecting her. Or don't drag her into this mess in the first place."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 4, 2013)

Hayao purses his lips thumbing his nose gingerly with no attempt to hide his annoyance.  "The most _capable _swordsman is not necessarily the most _powerful _swordsman.  Resolving matters without drawing is preferable; taking physical action is a matter of inevitability.  And what if she has no intent to travel with us further?  You have no idea what she wishes.  Having a great knowledge base or skillset will never serve to harm someone."

He then crosses his arms and shakes his head.  "You're thinking about this too narrowly besides.  Knowing how to fight and defend yourself isn't always handy in matters of life or death.  And the decision does not rest with you, to add to matters."


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2013)

"Cutting up wooden dummies will only teach you so much about fighting. You will need living breathing partners to teach you actual combat. There is no way around it. But how many are willing to spar with you until you are able to become a master hermit in non-combat? And on the way to that goal you will more than likely meet people wanting to kill you for one reason or another. Or there are nut jobs out there who kill cause they can. Either way will she have advanced far enough to be able to stop someone like that by that time?

Most likely not, so her best option is to flee or hide. Her wish is unclear to me, true, yet she expresses her being uncomfortable on the subject of fighting. So why push her towards it? Better to teach her how to hide and flee than to fight," Ricket certainly isn't agreeing with Hayao.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 4, 2013)

"I tire of debating this with you.  Your limited vision concerning the matter does neither of us any favors.  Suffice it to say teaching someone to defend themselves involves more than instructing them on how to swing a sword.  There is _*never *_any reason to pass up knowledge or skills.  Knowing when to flee or fight is just as important a skill a swordplay.   Being able to defend others from nonlethal bullies is a useful talent.  If someone wants to kill you for one reason or another, as you say, running will stave them for only so long.  No man can escape death's embrace."


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2013)

"And you run away in a debate you cannot win. Nicely done, this is not how you win over another person's opinion. The decision making of knowing when to flee or fight is only available to someone who's been in at least a thousand fights. Someone as new as Makena to battle has no concept or experience to make such a decision. At best she underestimates herself and flees every time at worst she overestimates herself and fights a wrong battle and dies in combat.

Bullies are just bullies and they won't harm your life. Ask them nicely they may respond nicely, or if nothing else, take the humiliation and live another day. Your pride may be hurt, but your life is spared.

Fleeing and hiding is the best solutions against a killer for non-combatants. There is no shame in running away from a killer if you can do nothing else. And if fighting abhors you no reason to learn it," Ricket is tone clearly indicates Hayao ain't up to snuff.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Most likely not, so her best option is to flee or hide. Her wish is unclear to me, true, yet she expresses her being uncomfortable on the subject of fighting. So why push her towards it? Better to teach her how to hide and flee than to fight," Ricket certainly isn't agreeing with Hayao.


"I would be very uncomfortable if I didn't teach her anything. I promised to protect her after all and that can be extended in different ways. While it's true her best option would be to flee what would you have her do when backed into a corner? I don't see any shields laying around else I would teach her that at least.
My power only goes so far, she was meant to stay with the monk while we were here..."


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2013)

"Like I said, teach her how to flee and hide. Hiding beneath some grass, or behind a tree is just as good an option as any. Besides if she's fleeing from combat, this group of adventurers mostly like is fighting some other group. Those in pursuit of her don't have the luxury to thoroughly searching for her, not with the potential threat of this party coming after them. 

And if you need a shield, I have one on my back. And if she was meant to stay with the monk, tough luck, life doesn't always go your way. She's stuck with us now, so its best you take responsibility for it since you promised to protect her," Ricket reminds Ulysesn of his responsibility.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Like I said, teach her how to flee and hide. Hiding beneath some grass, or behind a tree is just as good an option as any. Besides if she's fleeing from combat, this group of adventurers mostly like is fighting some other group. Those in pursuit of her don't have the luxury to thoroughly searching for her, not with the potential threat of this party coming after them.
> 
> And if you need a shield, I have one on my back. And if she was meant to stay with the monk, tough luck, life doesn't always go your way. She's stuck with us now, so its best you take responsibility for it since you promised to protect her," Ricket reminds Ulysesn of his responsibility.


"I would assume that it would be common sense...
Ulysesn looks at Makena
"She might freeze up now that you mention it.
Alright then, let me have it."(())


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 4, 2013)

Muk said:


> "And you run away in a debate you cannot win. Nicely done, this is not how you win over another person's opinion. The decision making of knowing when to flee or fight is only available to someone who's been in at least a thousand fights. Someone as new as Makena to battle has no concept or experience to make such a decision. At best she underestimates herself and flees every time at worst she overestimates herself and fights a wrong battle and dies in combat.
> 
> Bullies are just bullies and they won't harm your life. Ask them nicely they may respond nicely, or if nothing else, take the humiliation and live another day. Your pride may be hurt, but your life is spared.
> 
> Fleeing and hiding is the best solutions against a killer for non-combatants. There is no shame in running away from a killer if you can do nothing else. And if fighting abhors you no reason to learn it," Ricket is tone clearly indicates Hayao ain't up to snuff.



Hayao, for what it's worth, actually smiles for once.  "If you're quite done, I'll have to remind you about the picking your battles concept I just brought up."


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2013)

Zozaria looks at Ulysesn and Ricket debating about Makena's future. He then looks at Makena.  A sweet girl who is thrown into the live of adventurers. Zozaria remembers his youth. His older brother is a wizard.  His older sister is a wizard and a cleric.  His younger sister is a bard. All the Zanarkand have always chosen profession of magic. We are magic.  That's the what it said on the family's emblem. 

Makena is different.  She's not from a noble lineage.  She can choose what she wants to be. Either to run or hide.  She can choose herself. But at the same time Zozaria realize adventurers live a dangerous life. If she can't fight she will become a liability or she won't be around for her next birthday. 

"Self defense is a form of knowledge.  I won't expect her to screw someone or attack an enemy. Neither of us do."

"Makena. I always believe that people have the freedom to  choose what they want to be. We can teach you how to fight. But the why to fight, you have figured it out yourself.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 4, 2013)

"She is not some play thing to be ordered to learn this stuff." Kaylee huffs. "I have a dark wood shield."  Kaylee offers up from near the boy.  "But only if Makena wants to learn of this stuff.  She is also welcome to use my quarterstaff, again only if _she_ wants to learn it and I must hear it from her."  The Druid emphasizes the issue.  "Also, Makela, if you want them to leave you alone about that, by all means come and play with us."  She gestures by waving the doll slightly toward her.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 4, 2013)

Duncan is about to say something and then thinks about what Hayao just said about choosing your battles, decides to remain quiet on this one. He walks over to Kaylee.

"Hiya! Ye doin alright?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 4, 2013)

"I'm doing fine.  Yourself?"  She chuckles softly at the distraction.  "We are playing dolls.  Trying to get others to join us if they want."  Kaylee glances toward the other woman.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 4, 2013)

Yuki listens into the nearby conversation, standing up, “Self defense is a path you must choose on your own, no other being can convince you if you don't want to.  I became a monk, only because I had nothing better than to_ break_ things, including myself.  I realize now the mistake I made when I was young, but I have to follow through now.  I don't know how her history falls together, but if she wants to, then we may teach, if she does not, then we will figure out what to do after we leave here.” she nods respectfully.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 4, 2013)

"Playin with dolls? Pfft I'd never do anythin like that...." he says acting tough and sitting down.

"Well just cos you asked me to, ye know...." Duncan casts dancing lights again and makes them hover around Harvey, winking at the boy with a smile.

"Ye know, there are 4 chains an 4 of these guys." he says to Kaylee "Maybe we have te get these guys te pull on the chains and Troyce gets the bottle out. Think we can convince them? What do you think kid? Would ye like te help mommy get better?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 4, 2013)

"Hmm..."  Kaylee thinks for a moment then nods while standing.  "Excuse me."  She calls to the other people not of the group while ruffling the boys hair.  "Excuse me please."  Again she calls hoping to get their attention.  She realizes they can't see each other but assumes they all can see her.  "I understand you have someone very dear to you that is sick.  We don't know what is wrong but we might have a way to get the medicine in the cage."  She smiles at them warmly then walks over to the cage.  "There are four handles, one for each of you to pull.  Then we can get what is in the center to help you.  Will you help us?"

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+8:
1,+8
Total:9  

Kaylee clears her throat and tries again.  "Excuse me!"  She says it louder this time, making sure to have all of their attention, even above the bickering.   "I understand you have someone very dear to you that is sick.  We don't know what is wrong but we might have a way to get the medicine in the cage."  She smiles at them warmly from near the cage and gestures toward the handles.  "There are four handles, one for each of you to pull.  Then we can get what is in the center to help you.  Will you help us?"

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I would assume that it would be common sense...
> Ulysesn looks at Makena
> "She might freeze up now that you mention it.
> Alright then, let me have it."(())



"Is that how you ask nicely? I think not," Ricket refuses. "Try again and ask nicely. And like your druid friend said, only if Makena actually wants to learn it will I hand it over. Else teach her how to hide and run away. That is easier than learning to wield a shield."

"Taking away the rotting hand was not a battle until some mage with a short fuse drew his sword," Ricket replies to Hayao.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 4, 2013)

"Heh, an it wasn't me for once!" Duncan laughs, responding to the mage with the short fuse comment.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 4, 2013)

"It goes without saying we won't impress something on her she doesn't want.  But do not try to sway her opinion by giving an inaccurate depiction of what it means to know how to defend yourself.  It's a disservice to her."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 4, 2013)

"Maybe the kid can get the potion instead of activating the chain. Or at least hold one of the chains that are known not te do anything." Duncan says out loud, not thrilled about putting the kid in harm's way but understands it might be the only way. "Maybe I can cast mage armor on him and he'll be ok.  Maybe cos incorporeal creatures can't bypass it it might be ok in this realm. *Zozo*, what do ye think?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2013)

Makena listens to the ever increasing arguments, she's clearly still nervous about everything but she's used to arguments and debates so this doesn't seem to bother her nearly as much as the fighting does.

After a moment she speaks up, "I don't mind learning, I don't know where to begin though.  Papa used things like this," she shifts the looted longsword awkwardly, "it feels heavy and clumsy though."



Law said:


> Kiyro laughs at the thought of 'time' being wasted. If the man had been real, he might be missing a tooth, but instead Kiyro grins.
> 
> "Whatever it is you're off to do, it can wait. I'm making it a request as a courtesy. But you happen to be pissing off my friend here-" he points to Zozaria, "-who happens to like brandishing his sword at the drop of a hat. You see, there's a woman who is sick - and if keeping you here for a quick, menial task, can possibly help her - then that's bad luck for whatever you thought your plans were."
> 
> ...


The man swallows, "there's no need for violence friend.  I'm sure my lady won't mind if I'm a few minutes late.  Show me what you need."



Crossbow said:


> (How close are the special chains to each other)



Conveniently out of arms reach from one another


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makena listens to the ever increasing arguments, she's clearly still nervous about everything but she's used to arguments and debates so this doesn't seem to bother her nearly as much as the fighting does.
> 
> After a moment she speaks up, "I don't mind learning, I don't know where to begin though.  Papa used things like this," she shifts the looted longsword awkwardly, "it feels heavy and clumsy though."


Ulysesn looks at the short sword he has and smiles
"I can trade you my short sword for it. While it's certainly not my style I can make do with it. I don't think you could wield ricket's shield that easily though..."
Ulysesn turns towards kaylee
"You really don't mind giving away your shield? You're not exactly that well protected even with it."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 4, 2013)

"Don't worry, I'll protect ye! Ye don't need a sheild when ye have the might of a McAlistar!" Duncan steps in with a cheesy smile, "Though somethin tells me she'll be more than capable soon enough."

"Anyways - ye need te listen te what she's sayin an get off this subject. 4 chains, 4 versions of Troyce, or whatever. We need their help, so anyone who is better with their words go an try te convince these people te help. If anyone is findin it hard then I still have a suggestion spell though its a last resort."


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 4, 2013)

Noticing the profound lack of assistance he is getting, Troyce unties his whip from #2 and pulls it though chains 1 and 2. 

He'll give it a tug and, assuming no more darts come out, he'll tie the tip to the handle around one of the nearest cage bars.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Noticing the profound lack of assistance he is getting, Troyce unties his whip from #2 and pulls it though chains 1 and 2.
> 
> He'll give it a tug and, assuming no more darts come out, he'll tie the tip to the handle around one of the nearest cage bars.



It's pretty hard and takes some time but Troyce is eventually able to tie the pulled chains to a lower section of the cage.  There's a lot of tension on the whip though, hopefully his knots hold.

This leaves all the hatches on the column open (and yes no more darts shoot out).

Give me a perception and a knowledge: engineering when you want to examine inside.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 4, 2013)

Troyce examines the inside.

Perception
1d20+6
6+6=12

Knowledge (Engineering)
1d20+7
6+7=13


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2013)

Inside both the top and the bottom sections of the pillar are some sort of mechanical device.  It has an unfinished look to Troyce but it isn't immediately apparent to him what they're supposed to do.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 4, 2013)

Troyce pulls chain 4.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at the short sword he has and smiles
> "I can trade you my short sword for it. While it's certainly not my style I can make do with it. I don't think you could wield ricket's shield that easily though..."
> Ulysesn turns towards kaylee
> "You really don't mind giving away your shield? You're not exactly that well protected even with it."


"I'm not _giving_ my shield away.  She can use it, learn how to control it, to defend herself.  Though to be honest I think she should train with the monk."  Kaylee points toward Yuki.  "I don't think Makena wants to make a life out of this kind of thing, even if she does, she may not always have a sword and shield handy."  She will hold out the shield.  "It is a good shield, I don't mind _loaning_."

"Now to see what needs help with..."  Watching Troyce in the cage Kaylee walks up.  "Shall I get one of them closer in case you need an extra hand?"  Her eyes move between Troyce and the mechanism.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+12:
8,+12
Total:20


----------



## Tiger (Jul 4, 2013)

Kiyro walks up to the cage, arm around the hesitant shoulders of the young man.

"I have a helper here, who can touch the chains, Troyce."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "I'm not _giving_ my shield away.  She can use it, learn how to control it, to defend herself.  Though to be honest I think she should train with the monk."  Kaylee points toward Yuki.  "I don't think Makena wants to make a life out of this kind of thing, even if she does, she may not always have a sword and shield handy."  She will hold out the shield.  "It is a good shield, I don't mind _loaning_."


Ulysesn takes the shield.
"Thank you Kaylee. The monk may very well be dead and I don't believe the one over there is good enough to teach something like that as Makena is lacking in strength. A sword and shield are much simpler because of this."
Ulysesn unhooks the shortsword and hands it to *Makena *sheathed along with the darkwood shield.
"I believe we should start as soon as you equip these, we will focus on defense and defense alone. I'll be taking that longsword..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce pulls chain 4.


There's still no visible effect.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn takes the shield.
> "Thank you Kaylee. The monk may very well be  dead and I don't believe the one over there is good enough to teach  something like that as Makena is lacking in strength. A sword and shield  are much simpler because of this."
> Ulysesn unhooks the shortsword and hands it to *Makena *sheathed along with the darkwood shield.
> "I believe we should start as soon as you equip  these, we will focus on defense and defense alone. I'll be taking that  longsword..."


Makenna takes the sword and shield hesitantly, "if you say so." She straps the sword to her belt and the shield to her arm.

((Heh, when reading back I found that somewhere along the line we dropped a "n"  ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna takes the sword and shield hesitantly, "if you say so." She straps the sword to her belt and the shield to her arm.


"Now... we need to work on your guarding first."
Ulysesn takes out one of his knives with the sheath still in it and uses the handle for what he will be attacking with. (For all purposes no actual blows should damage Ulysesn will just end up slightly shoving instead with the end of the handle.)
"I only want you to focus on defending and deflecting blows nothing else((Total Defense)). I'll be throwing out 5 blows. Try to keep your composure even if I hit you okay?"
attack rolls 1-5 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 4, 2013)

Troyce pulls chain 3.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Now... we need to work on your guarding first."
> Ulysesn takes out one of his knives with the sheath still in it and uses the handle for what he will be attacking with. (For all purposes no actual blows should damage Ulysesn will just end up slightly shoving instead with the end of the handle.)
> "I only want you to focus on defending and deflecting blows nothing else((Total Defense)). I'll be throwing out 5 blows. Try to keep your composure even if I hit you okay?"
> attack rolls 1-5
> ...


((Bah you're going to make me make stats for her already?  ))

She holds the short sword with more confidence, if still clumsy and unfamiliar.  She manages to avoid or deflect all but two of the attacks.  She doesn't seem to be making very effective use of the shield though, her instincts seem to fight it.



Crossbow said:


> Troyce pulls chain 3.


The outer shell of the pillar rotates roughly 90 degrees, the hatches now only show the inner supports for the pillar.  Troyce might speculate that were the dart traps to fire now they'd bounce harmlessly off the outer shell of the pillar.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Bah you're going to make me make stats for her already?  ))
> 
> She holds the short sword with more confidence, if still clumsy and unfamiliar.  She manages to avoid or deflect all but two of the attacks.  She doesn't seem to be making very effective use of the shield though, her instincts seem to fight it.


((yes))
"Not bad for someone who doesn't know how to fight. 
Is something wrong with that shield though? You don't seem to like it all that much."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((yes))
> "Not bad for someone who doesn't know how to fight.
> Is something wrong with that shield though? You don't seem to like it all that much."



"No, nothing particularly," she smiles apologetically at Kaylee.  "I mean it's a fine shield, it just seems strange to me, why would I want to throw my arm in the path of a sword, wouldn't it make more sense to just get out of the way?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "No, nothing particularly," she smiles apologetically at Kaylee.  "I mean it's a fine shield, it just seems strange to me, why would I want to throw my arm in the path of a sword, wouldn't it make more sense to just get out of the way?"


Ulysesn looks at his buckler
"It's more for when you can't get out of the way so you can push away blows. 
Well now that I've seen what you can do defensively. I know it's a rather big step, but we should try offense for a moment to see how you do. After that we can see how you fair with them together."
Ulysesn smiles
"I promise you won't have to worry about landing a single blow on me with that shortsword. Same as before, except you have 5 blows instead of me."
Ulysesn will be in total defense (+4 AC) the whole 5 rounds.
((inb4 20))
"Don't worry about that shield too much right now okay?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 4, 2013)

Troyce pulls chain 3 again. If nothing exciting happens, he will do it once more.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at his buckler
> "It's more for when you can't get out of the way so you can push away blows.
> Well now that I've seen what you can do defensively. I know it's a rather big step, but we should try offense for a moment to see how you do. After that we can see how you fair with them together."
> Ulysesn smiles
> ...


She hesitates for a moment but after prompting she attempts attacks several times against Ulysesn.  The attacks are crude and obviously unskilled and none of them require more than the most basic defenses (best roll was an 8  ).



Crossbow said:


> Troyce pulls chain 3 again. If nothing exciting happens, he will do it once more.


When he releases the chain it returns back to the original position.  Pulling it again rotates it again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> She hesitates for a moment but after prompting she attempts attacks several times against Ulysesn.  The attacks are crude and obviously unskilled and none of them require more than the most basic defenses (best roll was an 8  ).



"Well you certainly can avoid things. Your swordsmanship needs a lot of work however. You can't fight yet."
Ulysesn dusts himself a bit.
"That doesn't mean I can't give you some idea what you might face defending while attacking however. This time I want you to try to attack and defend at the same time((Fighting Defensively as a Standard Action all 5 rounds)). I will do the same and we will both exchange and defend against 5 blows against each other at the same time."
Ulysesn Fights Defensively for all 5 rounds.
(–4 penalty on all attacks in a round to gain a +2 to AC)
Rounds 1-5





Again as before no damage.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well you certainly can avoid things. Your swordsmanship needs a lot of work however. You can't fight yet."
> Ulysesn dusts himself a bit.
> "That doesn't mean I can't give you some idea what you might face defending while attacking however. This time I want you to try to attack and defend at the same time((Fighting Defensively as a Standard Action all 5 rounds)). I will do the same and we will both exchange and defend against 5 blows against each other at the same time."
> Ulysesn Fights Defensively for all 5 rounds.
> ...



Again she manages to dodge effectively getting touched only once.  However the complexity of having to handle attack and defense at the same time is apparently too much for her, only one of her attacks even require dodging.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Again she manages to dodge effectively getting touched only once.  However the complexity of having to handle attack and defense at the same time is apparently too much for her, only one of her attacks even require dodging.


Ulysesn puffs a small breath of air.
"Not a bad warm up. I think you should stick to the back of the group and only defend yourself from now on if we get into a fight.
But I want to know what you think of it before we stop here."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn puffs a small breath of air.
> "Not a bad warm up. I think you should stick to the back of the group and only defend yourself from now on if we get into a fight.
> But I want to know what you think of it before we stop here."


"It was okay," she forces a smile still obviously uncomfortable with the idea.  "It still doesn't seem to feel right, but I suppose with more practice that will change."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2013)

Tassara pats Makena. "Who knows, you might be better suited to magic... arcane or divine. I'm not very good at fighting either, but with the favor of The Coddler is much easier" she gives her a wide smile.

She turns her attention to Troyce and the cage. 


(( Didn't the middle aged man and the young adult were going to help pulling the chains? Tassara will help with a readied Channel Energy if they get hurt))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 5, 2013)

soulnova said:


> (( Didn't the middle aged man and the young adult were going to help pulling the chains? Tassara will help with a readied Channel Energy if they get hurt))



The middle aged man is in the cage and is actively helping, at least so far.

The younger adult went with Kiyro and has been persuaded to help so far.

I haven't seen anything suggesting what specifically they're supposed to do though (unless you want them pulling random chains  ).


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2013)

Duncan casts *Mage armor* on Puerum. "Alright kid, you see that cage with the guy inside? We're alll trying to get that bottle of medicine for your mother. I'd help but I don't have the special awesome powers needed to touch it."

Duncan casts prehensile hair and demonstrates how he can't touch certain things.

"But you, you got the power. The power te save yer mother. I've put a magic coat on ye so ye don't get hurt. So do ye think ye can help out and save the day, just like yer dolls did?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "It was okay," she forces a smile still obviously uncomfortable with the idea.  "It still doesn't seem to feel right, but I suppose with more practice that will change."



"At the very least I want you not to fear it."
Ulysesn looks towards the cage and sighs
"How is he still not done? See you a bit later Makenna."
Ulysesn walks to the cage and speaks to Troyce
"Did you forget which is which or something?"
Ulysesn enters the cage and heads towards the pillar.
"I mean really why are you lot just standing there? Has he not told you anything?" Ulysesn refers to the dream selves


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 5, 2013)

Hayao drifts on into the cage behind the bringing of the young adult and Bar, pushing back his bamboo hat.  He takes a moment to look over everything, reviewing what he's seen Troyce do as he's prodded around in there, and looking back on which chains Ulysesn advised him to pull and which not.  He points to the man Kiyro had strongarmed into helping.  "Take that chain and pull to get the apparatus to turn, then you," he points to Barbinger "pull that one while he has that other one hoisted down."  He turns to the child, "And you'll need to be a brave young man, and grab the draught from the column."  He glances over at Troyce.  "Or did you want him to pull the whip as you got it?  It matters not."

The elf goes over everything he just said, then checks with Troyce.  "Is my assumption that that is what you want performed correct?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 5, 2013)

Troyce shakes his head violently and ruffles the child's hair before patting his back. There is no need to involve the child.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2013)

"Tell ye wat though, ye can deliver the medicine when we get it aye?" Duncan says looking at the kid and then Troyce to see if that would be ok.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2013)

"I agree with you. If you need someone else I'll go get the teen then" Tassara nods at Troyce and moves back inside the house. "Keep the boy out of the cage, Duncan"

She walks up to the teen slowly and says with honeyed voice.

"We need your help. We might have found a way to open the cage, but we can't do it on our own. Only you can help us" she places her hand on his shoulder.   "Only you can help _*her*_... you know what I mean, do you?" Tassara gives him a smile.

"Come with me. The others are waiting for you. I'll always stay close if you want me to" she beckons him outside offering him her hand. 



Diplomacy
1d20+11
1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2013)

"Eh? I was doin much more dangerous things when I were a lad....but aye, I'm no fussed." Duncan shrugs his shoulders and sits down. "Not much else I can do then. Good luck guys! If ye need help just yell"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 5, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao drifts on into the cage behind the bringing of the young adult and Bar, pushing back his bamboo hat.  He takes a moment to look over everything, reviewing what he's seen Troyce do as he's prodded around in there, and looking back on which chains Ulysesn advised him to pull and which not.  He points to the man Kiyro had strongarmed into helping.  "Take that chain and pull to get the apparatus to turn, then you," he points to Barbinger "pull that one while he has that other one hoisted down."  He turns to the child, "And you'll need to be a brave young man, and grab the draught from the column."  He glances over at Troyce.  "Or did you want him to pull the whip as you got it?  It matters not."
> 
> The elf goes over everything he just said, then checks with Troyce.  "Is my assumption that that is what you want performed correct?"



The younger adult pulls the chain and the column turns as before, then Barbiger pulls the other chain.  There's still no response, at least none they can see.

Perhaps the devices inside the column need completed before it will work?




soulnova said:


> "Come with me. The others are waiting for you. I'll always stay close if  you want me to" she beckons him outside offering him her hand.
> 
> Diplomacy
> 1d20+11
> 1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)



The boy sputters a protest before hormones take over and he quietly goes with Tassara.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The younger adult pulls the chain and the column turns as before, then Barbiger pulls the other chain.  There's still no response, at least none they can see.
> 
> Perhaps the devices inside the column need completed before it will work?
> The boy sputters a protest before hormones take over and he quietly goes with Tassara.



"I'll try to help figure out the machinery once you pull all of the levers that work."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 5, 2013)

Kaylee huffs and crosses her arms over being ignored by those she spoke to.  She doesn't go anywhere but stands outside the cage and watches with her eyebrow raised.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2013)

"Ye tried babe. Maybe their too thick te understand ye." Duncan says putting his hands behind his head and laying on the ground.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2013)

"Troyce, which chain should he pull?" she calls at the rogue and guides the teen into the cage. "You need the panels to stay open, right?"


----------



## Muk (Jul 5, 2013)

Ricket will enter the cage and check if he can touch the chest/container that holds the medicine.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Troyce, which chain should he pull?" she calls at the rogue and guides the teen into the cage. "You need the panels to stay open, right?"



Once the teen is in the cage Ulysesn will notice the teen.
"Hello again."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 5, 2013)

"Something."  Kaylee rolls her eyes then sits down on the ground near Duncan and picks up the dolls.  She absently plays with them as she watches the group in the cage.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 5, 2013)

Muk said:


> Ricket will enter the cage and check if he can touch the chest/container that holds the medicine.


Ricket's hand moves through the glass, the pillar, and the bottle (if he's so inclined to check).



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Once the teen is in the cage Ulysesn will notice the teen.
> "Hello again."


Seeing the crowd the teen wilts somewhat, he rolls his eyes at Ulysesn before speaking, "so I'm out here instead of working.  What did you need?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 5, 2013)

Troyce squats down and looks at the mechanisms in the pillars, beckoning the noody teen over with a hand gesture so that he can do the same.

Perception
7+6=13

Knowlege (Engineering)
17+7=24


----------



## Muk (Jul 5, 2013)

Ricket walks back out after examining the container. "Guess we can't help here directly. By the way what are ways to wake someone from a dream besides shaking them awake? There ought to be other methods of waking one up from a dream or nightmare."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Seeing the crowd the teen wilts somewhat, he rolls his eyes at Ulysesn before speaking, "so I'm out here instead of working.  What did you need?"


"It's not what I need it's what you need. I can't do anything besides give advice here."
Ulysesn looks at the  mechanisms in the pillars along with Troyce and the Teen.




Muk said:


> Ricket walks back out after examining the container. "Guess we can't help here directly. By the way what are ways to wake someone from a dream besides shaking them awake? There ought to be other methods of waking one up from a dream or nightmare."



"You still don't get it huh?"


----------



## Tiger (Jul 5, 2013)

Kiyro walks over to a shady spot with some grass near the fence, lies down, covers his face with the flap of his coat and falls asleep. Murmuring something rude and better left unsaid as he drifts off.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce squats down and looks at the mechanisms in the pillars, beckoning the noody teen over with a hand gesture so that he can do the same.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It's not what I need it's what you need. I can't do anything besides give advice here."
> Ulysesn looks at the  mechanisms in the pillars along with Troyce and the Teen.



Reluctantly the teen goes over with Troyce and Ulysesn.  After a few minutes of study the rough picture comes together.  The good news is the devices are complete (or not missing any pieces at least), once assembled they will connect with chain #4 which will cause it to lift the top of the pillar up revealing the top of the glass.

The bad news is the top and bottom machinery are codependent, it will be very difficult for one person to assemble both without help.

When they finish examining the machinery the teen steps back to look at the bottle considering, "so you're actually going after it.  Now what?  Going to ask me to help you?"  He looks at the pair with a patronizing smirk as if waiting for just that.


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2013)

"Hey kid," Ricket addresses the teen, "just help him out. He's being a douchebag and idiot. He can't figure out how to open a damn cage and sure as hell is an idiot who can't open up a glass panel to get the medicine. If you don't help him, we are probably gonna sit here for another two hundred years. Just help this spoiled brat out and work on that contraption, please."

After that Ricket is going to find a nice place and eat his brunch meal early.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2013)

"That's not a very nice thing to say, monsieur Ricket" 

"Everyone deals with loss in a different way", she tries to explain "it hasn't been ideal... But he's been trying"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 6, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> When they finish examining the machinery the teen steps back to look at the bottle considering, "so you're actually going after it.  Now what?  Going to ask me to help you?"  He looks at the pair with a patronizing smirk as if waiting for just that.



"Considering what the bottle probably is it's in your best interest to and again, I can't help nor are the one you are helping."
Ulysesn points to Troyce.
"This guy who can't talk is. 
This big stupid mute idiotic buffoon of thieving scum who would sooner let his mother die than talk is who you are helping. I doubt he can even do it with your help."


----------



## kluang (Jul 6, 2013)

"What an upstanding paladin he is."


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 6, 2013)

Troyce sees what can be done about the top mechanism

Knowledge (Engineering)
18+7=25


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 7, 2013)

((Let's go ahead and get this going already))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Considering what the bottle probably is it's in your best interest to and again, I can't help nor are the one you are helping."
> Ulysesn points to Troyce.
> "This guy who can't talk is.
> This big stupid mute idiotic buffoon of thieving scum who would sooner let his mother die than talk is who you are helping. I doubt he can even do it with your help."


The teen looks at Troyce and sighs, "yeah the poor guy does look addled I suppose someone's got to help him."



Crossbow said:


> Troyce sees what can be done about the top mechanism
> 
> Knowledge (Engineering)
> 18+7=25



The teen gets to work on the bottom part while Troyce works on the top.  After a few minutes the machine is repaired.  Once they're satisfied the teen goes over and pulls the last chain.

The top of the pillar rises up revealing the top of the glass compartment.

In the center of the top is a small hole just big enough to reach through, however the glass bends down in a series of spikes.  Reaching in to grab the bottle is easy enough, pulling your hand out will be painful though.


```
[FONT=Courier New]╔═══╗ ╔═══╗
║   ║ ║   ║
║   \ /   ║
║         ║
║    B    ║
╚═[/FONT][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New]═[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New]═[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New]═[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New]═[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New]═[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New]═[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New]═[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New]═[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]╝
[/FONT]
```
((Whee extended ascii!))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2013)

"Hey Kaylee," Duncan turns to speak with her again, "what's life like in the forest? Away from the rest of us humans, must be pretty lonely. Didn't ye ever want other people to chat te?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The teen gets to work on the bottom part while Troyce works on the top.  After a few minutes the machine is repaired.  Once they're satisfied the teen goes over and pulls the last chain.
> 
> The top of the pillar rises up revealing the top of the glass compartment.
> 
> ...



"That looks pleasant. So Troyce are you going to stick your hand in there or do I have to tell every person we meet you are a coward?"


----------



## kluang (Jul 7, 2013)

"Can you shatter the glass spike first? Or can it even be shattered?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 7, 2013)

Troyce takes out a dagger and tries to carve through the glass around the hole.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 7, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce takes out a dagger and tries to carve through the glass around the hole.



Lesson 1 of being a rogue, whenever you encounter something strange you should always give a perception roll and announce you're looking for traps.

Lesson 2 of being a rogue, whenever you don't encounter something strange you should always give a perception roll and announce you're looking for traps.  Something not being strange is very strange.

Since I'm a nice DM I did it for you this time.

As Troyce moves to cut a new access point he pauses.  Looking carefully he notices looking through the glass doesn't look quite right, there's a slight distortion.  After a moment of study he concludes that the glass has a layer of fluid between two panes.

He doesn't know what the fluid is but experience says it's probably not a good thing.

((For reference re: the OOC thread the spikes will not maim your arm, they'll cut it but no worse than you might get in a random fight.  I'm not saying you have to go that way but it would give you an excuse to ask the cleric for some TLC))

((Someone else asked if the bottle has a cork, it has a glass stopper not a cork.))


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 7, 2013)

Troyce grumbles some Aquan swears under his breath and moves his dagger up so its hilt is clenched between his teeth, hoping that having something to bite will be helpful for the upcoming actions.

He carefully reaches his left hand through to grab the bottle.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 7, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce grumbles some Aquan swears under his breath and moves his dagger up so its hilt is clenched between his teeth, hoping that having something to bite will be helpful for the upcoming actions.
> 
> He carefully reaches his left hand through to grab the bottle.



Reaching in is easy enough.  Grasping the bottle Troyce grits his teeth and pulls as the glass tears into his arm (-11HP).  Other than the pain and a bit of blood he ends up with the bottle.

((What now?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Reaching in is easy enough.  Grasping the bottle Troyce grits his teeth and pulls as the glass tears into his arm (-11HP).  Other than the pain and a bit of blood he ends up with the bottle.
> 
> ((What now?))



"So that's the cure for the mother right? Think the Teen here should get it?"
Ulysesn points to the Teen while speaking to Troyce
"I'd also suggest getting someone to heal that for you..."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2013)

"Holy shit! We finally got the bottle?! We got the bottle! We can finally leave this dream!"

Duncan grabs Kaylee and kisses her before running around the cage wildly.

(let me know if I need to roll for the kiss )


----------



## Kuno (Jul 7, 2013)

"Actually, I wasn't alone I had-"  Kaylee was cut short at the shout that they finally got to the center of the puzzle, that and Duncan slamming his mouth against hers.  "I...what...the..."  The Druid was dumbfounded and confused but for the moment thought nothing of it before jumping to her feet.  "Way to go guys!"  She was truly glad they had accomplished their goal one way or another.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 7, 2013)

Troyce puts away the bottle for a bit so he can focus on how much his hand hurts


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2013)

"Don't be such a baby! I've seen ye walk around wit worse injuries than that. Ye didn't even yell in pain! Go get te the mother and let's be done with this!" Duncan says trying to urge Troyce towards the house.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce puts away the bottle for a bit so he can focus on how much his hand hurts



"Let me see that for a moment."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 7, 2013)

"That was a brave thing you did Troyce."  Kaylee uses heal.

Heal:
Roll(1d20)+10:
20,+10
Total:30


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 7, 2013)

Troyce hisses at Ulyssen and scampers off into the house, clutching the bottle with his freshly healed hand.

Before going to the mother's room, he first sees if he can't find the kitchen


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2013)

"Crickey not even a thank you. Bit rude isn't he?" Duncan says with a scowl.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Crickey not even a thank you. Bit rude isn't he?" Duncan says with a scowl.



"I have to conclude he somehow switched with one of the animals somehow with that hiss. That or I can't trust him at all."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 7, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce hisses at Ulyssen and scampers off into the house, clutching the bottle with his freshly healed hand.
> 
> Before going to the mother's room, he first sees if he can't find the kitchen


((Just FYI Kaylee's heal check is basically bandaging up your wounds, if she's spending an hour working on it it would heal 8hp, assuming she isn't spending that kind of time it's basically stopping the bleeding))

There's a minimal kitchen in one corner of the main room.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Just FYI Kaylee's heal check is basically bandaging up your wounds, if she's spending an hour working on it it would heal 8hp, assuming she isn't spending that kind of time it's basically stopping the bleeding))
> 
> There's a minimal kitchen in one corner of the main room.



"Well lets see what the crazy man is doing."
Ulysesn follows Troyce into the house he entered.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 7, 2013)

Troyce will try and pour out about half the contents of the bottle into a nearby cup (unless of course the bottle contains more than two cupfuls, then he just fills up the cup).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce will try and pour out about half the contents of the bottle into a nearby cup (unless of course the bottle contains more than two cupfuls, then he just fills up the cup).



Ulysesn spots Troyce in the corner Kitchen.
"What are you doing?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce will try and pour out about half the contents of the bottle into a nearby cup (unless of course the bottle contains more than two cupfuls, then he just fills up the cup).



Sure thing, you've got half a bottle of whatever-it-is and a not-quite-full cup of whatever-it-is.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2013)

"Wait!"  Kaylee calls after Troyce and runs in the house behind him.  She will cast detect poison then detect magic on the liquid in the glass, just to be safe.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Wait!"  Kaylee calls after Troyce and runs in the house behind him.  She will cast detect poison then detect magic on the liquid in the glass, just to be safe.



The liquid radiates magic, it does not detect as poison.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2013)

"There is something magical about that.  Do you know what it is?"  Kaylee asks, wondering if they should give an unknown substance to an unconscience woman.


----------



## kluang (Jul 8, 2013)

"Let me see...." and Zozaria cast detect magic

Knowledge Arcana

1d20+9

20+9=29


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2013)

kluang said:


> "Let me see...." and Zozaria cast detect magic



It's magical, it's of the conjuration (healing) school, Zozaria can't specifically identify it's properties though.


----------



## kluang (Jul 8, 2013)

"It's magical, it's of the conjuration (healing) school, but I can't specifically identify it's properties though."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2013)

"Let me heal you!" Tassara quickly goes to* Troyce to heal *his spike wounds. 


Channel Energy
1d20+11
2d6+3 → [5,1,3] = (9)


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2013)

Kaylee sighs with relief and smiles.  "Good luck Troyce.  I hope this will put your mind at ease."  She nods to him then exits the house.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 8, 2013)

Troyce pockets the bottle and takes the cup into the mother's room. He'll leave it by the bed, figuring that it wouldn't be right for a stranger to pour something down her throat.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2013)

Troyce's decision made the mists rise up again and the group finds themselves back in the clearing where they met Kiyro, changed slightly once again as a portion of the mist has receded revealing the stone pillar, open and empty.

((Feel free to camp, chat, discuss philosophy, etc.  When you're ready to head back into the mist let me know))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2013)

"Uh...what an ordeal." Duncan plops down on the grass and is genuinely happy to see the hut again "Well that's that done. One thing though that needs te happen is that there needs te be a leader for this group."

Duncan strokes his chin, "I'd nominate meself but ye couldn't keep up." He looks round the group, "Tassy, ye up for it? Ye seem the most sensible an ye've been with us the longest. Don't even mind the religious stuff."

Duncan wonders if there is a religion that focuses around drinking and having fun.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 8, 2013)

Hayao closes his eyes as they all assume their spots back about the campfire, sighing gently, and beginning to whet his katana again more out of habit than actual necessity.  It hadn't even seen any use sans the last time he'd sharpened it, sans when Duncan tested it.  He lets out a tired sigh of relief as well, placing his bamboo hat to the side and removing his sandals as a subtle indicator that he was releasing tension.

"That was...enlightening." he murmurs at first, not sure how to describe the lack of synergy that just transpired.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 8, 2013)

Stretching out her Shoulders, Yuki sighs, "That was really dull to be honest.  Though the glass spike trap was pretty cool." She laughs, then listens to Duncan.  "I know my vote doesn't count for much, but Hayao seems to be the most neutral and level headed of everyone."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "
> Duncan strokes his chin, "I'd nominate meself but ye couldn't keep up." He looks round the group, "Tassy, ye up for it? Ye seem the most sensible an ye've been with us the longest. Don't even mind the religious stuff."



"Thank you Duncan. I would like it, but I'm not sure I'm the kind of person you would like leading" she smiles awkwardly. "I guess so far we have seen how different we all are. I don't like to order people around or telling them _"You should do this or that"_. That's not what the The Coddler teaches anyway" she smiles at him "I like to encourage people and help them if I'm able to."


(( gotta go now, I'll post more later))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2013)

"I dunno, ye've been quite forceful when ye wanna be. But aye Yuki, Hayao seems te be a decent shout too. I'm gonna be honest though, I don't know him too well. He might go all screwy on us ye know. I've seen it happen. Pressure gets too much and before ye know it, they've stripped all their clothes, covered themselves in honey and feathers and go flappin inte the sunset."

Duncan looks at Hayao and pictures him doing it. "I reckon we should make him co-leader, cos I'll be honest I kinda want te see that."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 8, 2013)

Hayao smiles at Duncan and Yuki's comments, but doesn't draw on them directly.  "A leader need not be forceful.  A good one, anyway.  Those who follow you should trust you.  Encouraging them and helping them as you can is what dictates a skilled leader.  A leader is to support those they lead, not the alternative."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)

"As soon as we get back we talk about a leader? Let us rest at least."
Ulysesn sits down.
"I'd nominate myself but I don't think I could handle a group of adventurers that act like children. Not that I would listen to what anyone besides a select few have to say. "


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2013)

"I did enough restin back in that dream. The reason why we even need te rest is because we couldn't organise an orgy in a whore house. But just so ye know, if that situation ever comes up, I'm taking temporary command."

Duncan nods to Hayao, "Aye, but some folk respond in different ways. Some folk need an arm round the shoulder, others need a kick up the arse. It'd be good te have the ol good cop bad cop thing goin. Not sayin yer a bad cop Hayao, just sayin that Tassy is definitely not the bad cop."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2013)

Stretching out on the grass, Kaylee gets some rations out of her bag.  "You guys fair well?"  She asks Brox and Talon as they come over to her.

"Fine."  Brox said in a huff while he starts to eat what Kaylee gave him.

"I love flyin!"  Talon screeched making the druid laugh as he torn into his meal.

"Take a rest?  What exactly did we do?"  She chuckles again and thinks on what the others have said.  "It isn't like we have known anyone very long."  She glances at Duncan.  "If we are going to pick a leader I need to make sure it is someone that would view the creatures in a good light.  Ulysesn helped with the pixies but it did prove that we are both a bit impetuous."  Kaylee giggles before taking another bite and thinking for a moment.

"I agree that Tassy,"  Kaylee enjoys the nickname that Duncan had come up with for the cleric.  "Would be a great leader but I think she thinks with her heart too much.  Not that that's a bad thing."  She quickly adds the second part.  "I think both nominations of Tassy and Hayao are good.  They balance each other out.  He stays level headed but she keeps us doing things we believe in."  She quiets down and starts eating again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2013)

"I will agree to follow Hayao and Tassara, providing they continue to maintain their current levels of intelligence and maturity," Drell says, not looking up from his book. "However, I would like to make the suggestion that we hurry along and not spend too much time here. This realm is obviously testing each of us in turn, and while time is...fragile here, I think it would be best if we made our way to Malcabeth as quickly as possible."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2013)

"Heh, yeah, I think with my heart a lot" she chuckles "I might not have the smarts, but I know who has them. That's what a team is all about, either way. Using our fortes to make up for our weaknesses. And we certainly will need a lot of that while we are still here..."

"I do think Hayao is a very centered person and so far he has shown he's quite capable in and out of battle. I'm sure we can work something out"


Kathy comes nonchalantly to Tassara's side and rubs against her leg. _"You leader? I'm leader?"_

"No Kathy, it doesn't work like that"

_"Meh"_


"Drell is right though... we should get ready to enter the mist again. If we don't find Malcabeth soon, who knows how much longer are we really staying here?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)

"Well, lets go then."
Ulysesn gets up and walks towards the mist.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2013)

"I reckon we need te rest so we can reset some of our spells. Who knows what the next dream will have in store for us..." Duncan says looking at the mist suspiciously.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "I reckon we need te rest so we can reset some of our spells. Who knows what the next dream will have in store for us..." Duncan says looking at the mist suspiciously.


Ulysesn stops near the edge and stares at the mist.
"Personally... I feel that we should get going. Something bares heavy on me..."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2013)

Tassara waits for a second look at the mist. "Duncan is right though. I used most of my blessings. I would like to sleep before moving along so I can ask for The Coddler's favor again..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 8, 2013)

"It's probably best if we're all well prepared for the next dream.  The danger is very real, and all of them aren't guaranteed to be sanctioned tournaments with non lethal weapons, or complex puzzles that you can walk away from.  And we're only as competent as our least capable member.  Even if only one of them is short just one spell, it's best if we don't rush into things."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2013)

"Aye, but considerin we are goin inte an unknown place where lord only knows what will happen - it'd be best if everyone was at full power. I say we rest for a wee bit and then head." Duncan says and looks at Tassara for her opinion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)

"Of course that is all true. Rest sounds good."
Ulysesn walks back to the camp nearby where the others are.
"So Makena what do you want to do once we get out of here?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2013)

Tassara chuckles at Duncan. "Proper rest is the first part of The Coddler's teaching. I clear and well rested head is necessary for a good day"

"Come Kathy, let us sleep a little"


_"Sleep? Again? You all sleep a lot"_ the cat says on a serious tone _"I like that"_

Tassara will find a place to set her bed roll and sleep.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Of course that is all true. Rest sounds good."
> Ulysesn walks back to the camp nearby where the others are.
> "So Makena what do you want to do once we get out of here?"


"I suppose I'll find a place to work until I can get news from Papa.  Once everything's blown over things can get back to normal."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I suppose I'll find a place to work until I can get news from Papa.  Once everything's blown over things can get back to normal."



"That's good."
Ulysesn yawns
"I'm going to sleep, wake me when you guys are ready to go."
((ready))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2013)

"Right ye are!" Duncan happily sets up camp, eats some food, changes into more comfortable clothes and stretches out for a good sleep.

"Night guys!"

(Ready to move on)


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2013)

"Finally.  No arguing..."  Kaylee lays out her bedroll and curls up.  Brox and Talon not to far away.

((Ready too.))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2013)

((Ready too))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 8, 2013)

Hayao finishes his meal in silence, exchanges a few hushed words with his steed, and then drifts off to sleep in preparation for the next task ahead of them.

((Ready to move on.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2013)

((Ready to go))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2013)

The night passes uneventfully and dreamlessly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The night passes uneventfully and dreamlessly.


Ulysesn wakes up rested.
"Well that was sleep. Doesn't feel right here."
Ulysesn walks over to each member and wakes them up.
Troyce being first.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2013)

At hearing others moving around Brox nuzzles Kaylee's face until she wakes.  She stretches gathers up a few things before wandering where she can't be seen.

After a quick wash and other things she wanders back.  "I can't wait to have a real bath or find a stream or lake or..."  Kaylee shivers, thinking about the lack of washing. She was always taught to stay clean.  Getting out some food she feeds her animals and herself while gazing at the mist.  "Alright let's see if we can do this again.  "Any guesses on what we will find this time?  I am hoping for something relaxing and easy."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2013)

Tassara wakes up rather... confused.

"Two _"days"_ in a row without dreaming... Could it be you can't have a dream within a dream?" she frowns not knowing for sure.

Tassara thanks the Night Watchman for restful sleep, asks for his favor and then starts gathering her stuff to get going.


"Hey, Kyrio... did you get hungry while been here?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara wakes up rather... confused.
> 
> "Two _"days"_ in a row without dreaming... Could it be you can't have a dream within a dream?" she frowns not knowing for sure.
> 
> ...



"Now that you mention I haven't felt as hungry as  I first did coming in here. Is it just me or is it anyone else?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2013)

Makenna wakes up refreshed and smiling, "I don't know, I slept well enough.  Though I never remember my dreams anyway."


----------



## kluang (Jul 8, 2013)

Zozaria wakes up early and is practicing his swordsmanship by himself.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2013)

Duncan wakes up whistling to himself as he did his morning stuff and talks to his bird. "Can ye still speak? Anyways, lets get te work."

Spells for the day:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Acid Splash
Dancing Lights
Read Magic
Ray of Frost

Touch of Fatigue
Guidance
Message
Resistance

1st
True Strike
Reduce Person
Vanish
Shocking Grasp

Frostbite
Command
Mage armor

2nd
Suggestion.

Magus pool - arcane accuracy
Hexes: Prehensile hair, Evil eye, Slumber




"So Kaylee, what were ye sayin before? About ye bein in the woods on yer own? Us city folk must be pretty strange aye?" he says as he heads to the mist.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2013)

*Spells*

*Spoiler*: __ 




0th Level

Detect Magic
Acid Splash
Prestidigitation
Mage Hand

1st Level

Silent Image
Ear Piercing Scream
Ear Piercing Scream
Grease
Unseen Servant 

2nd Level

Glitterdust
Glitterdust
Glitterdust

0th Extracts

Enlarge Person
Enlarge Person
Disguise Self
Expeditious Retreat
Cure Light Wounds




Drell prepares his spells and extracts silently before heading off into the mist after Duncan.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)

Ulysesn follows behind in the fog
"I swear you guys sometimes."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 8, 2013)

Hayao finishes whetting his arrows and katana, then approaches into the mist behind Duncan, Drell, and Ulysesn.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2013)

((Tassara will have the same Spell List as before))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2013)

((If there are other people still wanting to do things feel free to post, I'm going to move on a bit in the interest of time))

The group steps into the mist.  As before the mists thicken and briefly nothing can be seen then the mists clear.  Unlike the previous times the mists part not to show some glimpse of cityscape but instead the group remains outdoors.

However the scenery is radically different.  The ground is made of red stone and dirt and the sky is a dark purple as if near sunset.  The smell of sulfur reeks in the air which is uncomfortably warm on the skin.

The party is on what seems to be a hill of sorts.  Below them the ground fades into greenish smoke that swirls around ominously.  A trail leads off in one direction quickly vanishing around other hill "islands" poking out of the eery smoke.


*Spoiler*: _DC 10 Int, Knowledge: Planes, or Knowledge: Religion check_ 




Recognizes this place as one of the lower planes (evil aligned outer planes, in layman's terms "hell").





*Spoiler*: _DC 15 Knowledge: Planes or Knowledge: Religion check_ 




Recognizes this place as the chaotic-evil aligned Abyss.





*Spoiler*: _DC 25 Knowledge: Planes or DC 30 Knowledge: Religion check_ 




Recognizes this as the 573rd layer of the Abyss, congratulations on your knowledge of neigh-useless trivia!




A woman stands off to one side looking over the trail and the scenery.  Curved red ram-like horns poke out between long flowing dark hair.

Makenna lets out a scream at the sight of the woman and steps backwards, staggering for a moment almost falling from the hill before recovering.


*Spoiler*: _DC 15 Knowledge: Planes check_ 




Recognizes the woman as a Tiefling, one with the blood of a demon or devil somewhere in her line but still mostly human and not likely native to the outer planes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)

Ulysesn coughs due to the Sulfur slightly
"Well isn't this place just divine. 
Anyone know what this is all about? Duncan this isn't one of your cannibal dreams right?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2013)

*Knowledge (Planes)*
Roll(1d20)+16:
4,+16
Total:20 

*Knowledge (Religion)*
Roll(1d20)+14:
17,+14
Total:31

"Oh, quit screaming, you useless woman," Drell says to Makenna, stepping forward. "It's only a dream. Not...unreal per se, but certainly no actual Demon."

He turns to the group. "Welcome to the 573rd layer of the Abyss, the afterlife for those with no particular morals or honor to speak of. Tremble before my mastery of useless knowledge."

He turns to the woman. "So, what's the puzzle this time? An elaborate mousetrap? Or are we to face our failings as mortals, or some other such garbage."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2013)

(( FOR ONCE SHE KNOWS!... Kinda... almost))

1d20+11
1d20+4 → [20,4] = (24)

Tassara opens her mouth and covers it with her hand. Her eyes are wide as she looks around recognizing this place from the descriptions from the old religious texts. She never really like them. They were too dark... bad for dreams. 

And now she was there.

"The Abyss" she whispers the name.

She immediately starts casting Bless for the party. 

Tassara gives the demon-woman a side look. "She's a tiefling..." she comments to Makena. "Human enough... in most cases."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> *Knowledge (Planes)*
> Roll(1d20)+16:
> 4,+16
> Total:20
> ...


Ulysesn turns slightly pale and starts to sweat
"Drell, I suggest you back off..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

The woman turns to glare at the group of travelers off in the distance, her hands held to her mouth and nose to combat the sulfurous smell. 

Her red eyes go wide. "Shit. I know what this is. Are you dead too?" the woman asks them in common. 

She's short and curvy with thin arms and shapely legs. Her hair is dark brown and brittle dark red horns like those of a ram curl around at the sides of her head. The woman is dressed in fine clothes and hanging from her back on a strap is some sort of strange manner of pole arm. 

"We're in Hell, aren't we?"


----------



## kluang (Jul 9, 2013)

"So is this the real Abyss or one our dream Abyss? " and then he heard Tassara and look at the tiefling. "Haven't seen one of those before. "


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2013)

Drell turns to Ulysesn, arching an eyebrow. "Yes," he says, his voice so full of sarcasm that there might be a very real danger of it reaching critical mass and exploding. "Clearly we need to do this now. _Clearly_ we have _nothing_ better to do than sit here and argue over a inane and ultimately pointless girl who...appears to be nearly a decade your junior. That's...a long time for humans, correct? You're all so quaintly short lived."

He turns to the tiefling. "Yes, as a matter of fact, we are. My friends and I have all recently perished. Terrible accident. I don't suppose you might be of any help to us?"

((Do I have to roll bluff for this? If so, here it is))
Roll(1d20)+0:
15,+0
Total:15


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 9, 2013)

1d20 → [13] +3 = (16)

1d20+11

Hayao glances at Ulysesn through the trio of modest slits through the front of his bamboo hat, then looks to the horned woman.  "What's wrong, Ulysesn?"  His hand rests easily on the hilt of his katana, and from behind his glasses he begins to observe the odd figure quietly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

The woman puts a hand to her chest breathing a sigh of relief. "Damn from the way you kept going on I thought you couldn't see me for a minute there. Thought I might have to lift my shirt up to make double sure." 

She looks Drell over closely and her eyes black out and glaze over. "Wait, you're not dead. Why are you lying to me...or do you not know if you're dead or not like me? Maybe I'm not dead. This is confusing. I didn't stay dead this long last time." Her eyes return to normal as she drops to sit on the ground.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 9, 2013)

Makenna shivers and cowers close to the group apparently torn on whether the smoke or the Tiefling represents the more serious threat.


----------



## kluang (Jul 9, 2013)

"Yes we're in hell my dear tiefling. May I inquire the name of thy fair uhh... infernal maiden?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 9, 2013)

Earlier...

"Oh...um..."  Kaylee thinks for a moment and nods.  "I wasn't exactly alone.  I had Brox and Stamar and the other creatures of the wild.  And, yes you are a bit different.  The way you talk, settle differences..."  She pauses watching others going into the mist.  "Time to move on..."  She smiles, grabs her stuff and follows others.

Later, in the mist...

"So much for nice and relaxing."  Kaylee sighs and looks around.  The scream makes her jump and then she nods, agreeing with Drell.  "Screaming brings things toward you.  We don't want that."  She shakes her head and looks at the tiefling.  "So interesting!" Looking the creature up and down Kaylee ponders why she is there.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+12:
13,+12
Total:25


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

kluang said:


> "Yes we're in hell my dear tiefling. May I inquire the name of thy fair uhh... infernal maiden?"


"Stop trying to lie to me, I can tell you're not dead. And no one waltzes into Hell voluntarily--so I doubt we're in it. Why should I tell you my name if you can't tell me the truth?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2013)

"Interesting..." Drell says to himself as the woman immediately sees through his ruse.

"This is the Plane of Dreams," he explains. "It's merely masquerading as the Abyss for a short period of time, mostly likely to test one of us. Maybe you."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 9, 2013)

"Believe it or not it is kind of like a dream". Kaylee decides there is no reason not say anything at least to her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

The woman scratches her head in thought. "I was in a bar and...it must have been something in that drink. I guess the good news is I'm not dead again. Why are you people in _my _dream? I've never seen any of you before..." 

She maintains her distance while tugging at the strap of her polearm.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 9, 2013)

Hayao raises an eyebrow behind his delicate looking glasses, observing the Teifling critically for a few more moments before offering his thoughts on the matter.  "Perhaps we've been sent for a reason, then.  Or _you _have found yourself in one of _our _dreams."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna shivers and cowers close to the group apparently torn on whether the smoke or the Tiefling represents the more serious threat.



"Stay in the back and remember your shield."
Ulysesn remembers why he is here after a brief panic.
"Sorry I lost my cool for a moment."
He puffs a breath of air.
"Well it hasn't tried to kill us yet, so friendlier than a trog?"


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The woman scratches her head in thought. "I was in a bar and...it must have been something in that drink. I guess the good news is I'm not dead again. Why are you people in _my _dream? I've never seen any of you before..."
> 
> She maintains her distance while tugging at the strap of her polearm.



"A bar... where was the bar?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao raises an eyebrow behind his delicate looking glasses, observing the Teifling critically for a few more moments before offering his thoughts on the matter.  "Perhaps we've been sent for a reason, then.  Or _you _have found yourself in one of _our _dreams."


"This is the Abyss, I'm pretty sure it's my dream. Half of me is from here, after all." 

She glances up through the red-orange murkiness of the Abyss. "This should feel like home."




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Stay in the back and remember your shield."
> Ulysesn remembers why he is here after a brief panic.
> "Sorry I lost my cool for a moment."
> He puffs a breath of air.
> ...



"I was drunk so I can't remember exactly. I'm still slightly drunk now...which fits with the _not dead_ theory but not the _this is a dream_ theory."


----------



## kluang (Jul 9, 2013)

"I don't know.  We've been in four dream counting this one."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 9, 2013)

"Fair enough.  Your name, then?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I was drunk so I can't remember exactly. I'm still slightly drunk now...which fits with the _not dead_ theory but not the _this is a dream_ theory."



"Well... that's because it is a dream and well in a way isn't a dream."
Ulysesn shakes his head
"What I'm wondering is why we are here, this isn't a place any one of us should dream of I would think."
Ulysesn looks at Drell


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Fair enough.  Your name, then?"



The woman suddenly adopts a formal tone of voice.  "But I don't even know any of your names. Seeing as how you all invited  yourselves into my dream it's only fair we do the introductions in the  way that civilized society would have us do them. My dream; my rules."




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well... that's because it is a dream and well in a way isn't a dream."
> Ulysesn shakes his head
> "What I'm wondering is why we are here, this isn't a place any one of us should dream of I would think."
> Ulysesn looks at Drell



The woman puts a finger to the side of her cheek as she thinks. "Maybe there was a mixup? It happens sometimes I'm sure."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2013)

"Well, this realm has had us stop to pick up strays before," Drell says, motioning towards Kiyro. "Perhaps this is much the same idea."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "Well, this realm has had us stop to pick up strays before," Drell says, motioning towards Kiyro. "Perhaps this is much the same idea."



Folding her arms and rolling her eyes the woman mulls the comment over. "Strays. I guess it's not the worst thing I've been called."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Folding her arms and rolling her eyes the woman mulls the comment over. "Strays. I guess it's not the worst thing I've been called."



"Well your appearance is unnerving. 
But you don't appear to be that bad. Yet you dream of this place..."
Ulysesn appears to be conflicted
"Can anyone... check? You know detect evil?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2013)

Duncan looks around panicked, before Drell and the new demon girl explain things to him.

"Oh thank fuck! I thought I'd consigned us all te Hell cos of somethin I did....not that I've done anythin like that...or anythin..."

Duncan looks at the girl and her head. "I'm sure you've been asked this a dozen times but I need te say it. Do I make you horny!"

Duncan laughs at his own stupid joke, "I'm sorry! really I'm really sorry and I'm sure you've heard it before."

"Listen I'll make it up te ye somehow. Next time we're in a bar I'll buy ye the most expensive drink they've got....well, ye know...within reason. So what are ye? A Succubus? I hear yer fairly good in bed but ye take souls in return. I mean ye'd have te be like the best fuck in the history of forever te pay that kinda price.....wonder what that would feel like...."

Apparently seeing a woman with horns didn't bother him too much - he'd seen stranger things in the last week and had learned to just go with the flow.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 9, 2013)

"He meant nothing by it.  His name is Drell, and I'm Hayao.  This here is Ulysesn, and she's Kaylee.  That's Tassara, Zeppelin, and Troyce.  And he's called Duncan.  Those two over there are Ricket and Yuki."  Hayao indicates each of them in turn.  "Now, unless you're content with the moniker 'stray...'"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2013)

Drell rubs at the bridge of his nose as Duncan speaks and does his best to simply not say anything. Listening closely for a moment will reveal he's chanting "not my job, not my job, not job," continuously under his breath.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well your appearance is unnerving.
> But you don't appear to be that bad. Yet you dream of this place..."
> Ulysesn appears to be conflicted
> "Can anyone... check? You know detect evil?"



"Why sir, I bet you say that to all the girls," she rolls her eyes at him. "I'm sure you're a real hit with the ladies."



Vergil said:


> Duncan looks around panicked, before Drell and the new demon girl explain things to him.
> 
> "Oh thank fuck! I thought I'd consigned us all te Hell cos of somethin I did....not that I've done anythin like that...or anythin..."
> 
> ...



For a moment she stares at Duncan blinking as if he can't believe all of the things the man is saying. "I'm half-kinda...like a half Succubus. And I don't take souls or any of that. Been known to take someone's spouse away, but that's a different story," she gives a little wink to the magus.

She holds her arms out as if expecting them to check her. "One of you going to detect evil on me? I'm not evil. Though this wouldn't be the first time I got this...racial profiling," she huffs in a mock fit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "He meant nothing by it.  His name is Drell, and I'm Hayao.  This here is Ulysesn, and she's Kaylee.  That's Tassara, Zeppelin, and Troyce.  And he's called Duncan.  Those two over there are Ricket and Yuki."  Hayao indicates each of them in turn.  "Now, unless you're content with the moniker 'stray...'"



"Deirdre d'Alazario of House Alazario in Ylati," she gives a little curtsey as she says the words popping back up to stand at her proper height. 

*"Alazario? But you belong to one of the wealthiest families in that country," *she says imitating a deep voice and jumping to stand to one side.

"Yes, I know," she says in her normal tone as she stands facing the position she was in before.

*"Why would you be out here among the common folk?"* now it's back to the position she was in first with the deep voice.

"Because of these," she jumps back to her normal voice and the second position as she points to the horns. 

"As you can tell I've had this conversation before. though I do get loads of fun out of the impression, except for the fact I'm afraid one of my tits might pop out if I jump too hard," she glances down as she lifts her breasts as if to adjust them into place. 

"Sorry, these are a bit of a new edition to my body. Blame that succubus lineage. Just call me Dee, by the way. Most people only call me freak or demon spawn or some such. Dee is better and it's easier to say." "


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2013)

"Oh aye - shit ye sound like a good time, and fuckin good lookin one at that. I say we follow her and see where we end up." Duncan says clearly thinking with something other than his brain.

"Still, I got loads of questions about this place. Though, how familiar are ye with this place? Bloody stinks of farts."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Oh aye - shit ye sound like a good time, and fuckin good lookin one at that. I say we follow her and see where we end up." Duncan says clearly thinking with something other than his brain.
> 
> "Still, I got loads of questions about this place. Though, how familiar are ye with this place? Bloody stinks of farts."


"That smell is sulfur, brimstone they call it. The Infernals love it. I personally think it smells like shit, but they're family. What can you do?" she chuckles and shrugs. "So you guys just follow any cute little ass you see? That how you ended up here?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "That smell is sulfur, brimstone they call it. The Infernals love it. I personally think it smells like shit, but they're family. What can you do?" she chuckles and shrugs. "So you guys just follow any cute little ass you see? That how you ended up here?"




"Dee it is then! I'm Duncan Mcallistar, an I'm a Magus hailin from Dnaltocs"

*"But why are ye all the way down in Hell?"*

"Fuck if I know. We entered a Dream realm looking for a mage named Macalbeth and now we are skippin from dream te dream solving personal issues along the way."

*"But Duncan, how come you're so sexy?"*

"That's a little bit of a tangent, but thank ye fer sayin so. I work out a bit, keep my body toned, happy attitude and don't stress about too much."

Duncan imitates what Dee did with a wink and a laugh.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Why sir, I bet you say that to all the girls," she rolls her eyes at him. "I'm sure you're a real hit with the ladies."
> 
> She holds her arms out as if expecting them to check her. "One of you going to detect evil on me? I'm not evil. Though this wouldn't be the first time I got this...racial profiling," she huffs in a mock fit.



"I normally wouldn't suggest it but you have to admit this is far to odd to not do so."


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Deirdre d'Alazario of House Alazario in Ylati," she gives a little curtsey as she says the words popping back up to stand at her proper height.
> 
> *"Alazario? But you belong to one of the wealthiest families in that country," *she says imitating a deep voice and jumping to stand to one side.
> 
> ...


"What are you doing with all that moving about?"


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "That smell is sulfur, brimstone they call it. The Infernals love it. I personally think it smells like shit, but they're family. What can you do?" she chuckles and shrugs. "So you guys just follow any cute little ass you see? That how you ended up here?"



"I'm a bit too young for anything like that, maybe when I'm 150?" Ulysesn jokes
"We just uhh walked?"


----------



## kluang (Jul 9, 2013)

"I'm Zozaria of House Zanarkand not Zeppelin."

"House Alazario?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2013)

"I'm Drell," Drell mutters to himself.

*"But Drell, what are you doing here?"* He says again, not bothering to change position.

"Oh, nothing much, just trying to kill myself in the face of unbelievable stupidity. It's difficult, but I soldier on as best I can."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 9, 2013)

"Saying we followed you hear isn't accurate; we simply ended up crossing paths, independent of your status as..."  The samurai wrinkles his nose as he recounts what she said more closely, and clears his throat.  "But the general way it's gone is we've all worked together to resolve some problem the person the dream was centered on had to face.  Have you been here before?  Does anything seem out of place?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2013)

"That's Drell. He's a dick." Duncan explains further.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I normally wouldn't suggest it but you have to admit this is far to odd to not do so."



"I know the routine."



> "What are you doing with all that moving about?"



"I'm a seventeen year old half-Succubus. It's either jitter about a bunch like this or fucking. I have to burn energy somehow," says Dee narrowing her eyes. 



> "I'm a bit too young for anything like that, maybe when I'm 150?" Ulysesn jokes
> "We just uhh walked?"



"Yeah defintely not in Hell if you walked in, dream it is then." 



kluang said:


> "I'm Zozaria of House Zanarkand not Zeppelin."
> 
> "House Alazario?"



"It's nice to meet all of you. Wish it were under more pleasant circumstances." 



Nicodemus said:


> "I'm Drell," Drell mutters to himself.
> 
> *"But Drell, what are you doing here?"* He says again, not bothering to change position.
> 
> "Oh, nothing much, just trying to kill myself in the face of unbelievable stupidity. It's difficult, but I soldier on as best I can."



"You're a fun one, aren't you?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Saying we followed you hear isn't accurate; we simply ended up crossing paths, independent of your status as..."  The samurai wrinkles his nose as he recounts what she said more closely, and clears his throat.  "But the general way it's gone is we've all worked together to resolve some problem the person the dream was centered on had to face.  Have you been here before?  Does anything seem out of place?"



"I've been in Hell before, I didn't take any kind of grand tour. Plus Hell is big. Like it's at least as big as the world," says Dee.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 9, 2013)

"So you're not especially familiar with the 573rd layer of the Abyss, the afterlife for those with no particular morals or honor to speak of?" Hayao asks, quoting Drell's description.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I'm a seventeen year old half-Succubus. It's either jitter about a bunch like this or fucking. I have to burn energy somehow," says Dee narrowing her eyes.



"Oh that must be ummm err terrible."
Ulysesn coughs and looks away.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "That's Drell. He's a dick." Duncan explains further.



"That," Drell says, nodding his head in general agreement. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "You're a fun one, aren't you?"



"Also, that. Mainly, I'm the smart one though. Intelligence is scarce in our little party, so I do the best I can."



Hidden Nin said:


> "So you're not especially familiar with the 573rd layer of the Abyss, the afterlife for those with no particular morals or honor to speak of?" Hayao asks, quoting Drell's description.



"He's one of the more intelligent ones, in case you couldn't tell."


----------



## Tiger (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiyro hadn't said a word since they arrived, and indeed everyone seemed to have forgotten his existence except for Drell, even the one who wanted to be leader - introducing everyone but him.

If they had bothered to ask him what he thought, or frankly even turned to look at him, they would have seen a new face they might not recognize at first. Kiyro had been the first one to see the half-demon, though he said nothing.

As for the surroundings...this wasn't the first time he'd been here. Not the first time he'd been here in the Dream, _or_ in his waking life. Vicious anger and pain seethed under the surface as Kiyro clenched his fists so hard blood slowly trickled down his knuckles onto the ground which looked blood-stained already. 

Likely because they were.

The theatrics, while annoying Drell, weren't even registered by Kiyro.

Through clenched teeth, and a lowered head, he spat, "You think this is _funny_? You muse about this being home? Tell me, half-blood...which blood rules your heart?" But the words he spoke were in the Infernal tongue of Demons, so it's very unlikely anyone aside from the demon and maybe Drell understood them. He didn't care.

Those near him, who had been standing with their backs to him until that point parted quickly as if struck, and if they looked they would see a fire burning in his eyes that reflected that of the surrounding inferno, and his Scorpion tattoo now perched on his shoulder, very real, and very ready to strike.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2013)

"Well if ye need te burn any energy, then let me know." Duncan says and looks around the place. "Might need te leave t until we get out of this hellhole....shit...that's actually true in this case."

"Well know where te start lookin?"

Perception:
1d20+3
14+3 = 17


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "So you're not especially familiar with the 573rd layer of the Abyss, the afterlife for those with no particular morals or honor to speak of?" Hayao asks, quoting Drell's description.



Dee shrugs. "I don't really know where that is. I never popped round for a visit." 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh that must be ummm err terrible."
> Ulysesn coughs and looks away.



"Sounds like you're a little shy. Don't worry I only bite if someone asks. Promise I'll try not to break skin."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2013)

Duncan looks at Kiyro and his obvious rage, though he didn't understand the words he spoke. "Ye alright there mate? Let's no go showin off with different dialects here. All common if ye don't mind. Doesn't really help with the whole teamwork motif we've got goin on nowadays."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2013)

"It appears that Kiyro doesn't take kindly to demons, be they whole or part," Drell says. "He's also not amused by her levity about the whole situation, which I think is a trifle unfair but oh well."


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2013)

Law said:


> Through clenched teeth, and a lowered head, he spat, "You think this is _funny_? You muse about this being home? Tell me, half-blood...which blood rules your heart?" But the words he spoke were in the Infernal tongue of Demons, so it's very unlikely anyone aside from the demon and maybe Drell understood them. He didn't care.
> 
> Those near him, who had been standing with their backs to him until that point parted quickly as if struck, and if they looked they would see a fire burning in his eyes that reflected that of the surrounding inferno, and his Scorpion tattoo now perched on his shoulder, very real, and very ready to strike.



"Good job Leader ..." Ricket looks over to them talking to the tiefling.
"Friend you are using the wrong language," Ricket answers Kiyro in common. "Half-blood, who's blood rules your heart and soul?" Ricket asks in Abyssal. "Or do you not speak the language of thy demon master?" Ricket inquires in common.

Before she can answer Ricket moves up a hill to see more of the surrounding.

Perception:
1d20+1
3+1 = 4


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "That," Drell says, nodding his head in general agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Then we'll get along fine. I'm smarter than you probably think. I was a prodigy back home. Spent time in my father's workshop since before I could talk tinkering with things and building on stuff," she says with a bright smile.



Law said:


> Kiyro hadn't said a word since they arrived, and indeed everyone seemed to have forgotten his existence except for Drell, even the one who wanted to be leader - introducing everyone but him.
> 
> If they had bothered to ask him what he thought, or frankly even turned to look at him, they would have seen a new face they might not recognize at first. Kiyro had been the first one to see the half-demon, though he said nothing.
> 
> ...



"Infernal? Hmm," Dee says as if considering what he's said. "Oh. *The Alazario blood? I'm a rich girl and as such I don't like the whole wearing tattered rags in Hell look. I'm an inventor and a scientist. Hell doesn't have any sway over me,"* Dee answers in very slow deliberate Infernal. 

She speaks it well, but it's not her native tongue. 

"Lighten up, sir. I'm not going to hurt anyone."


----------



## Tiger (Jul 9, 2013)

"You all think this is a joke. Have you forgotten that danger in the Dream is real? We're in the _Abyss_." He says in common, and then to Duncan, "who was talking to you?"

He looks back at the newcomer to the dream, speaking the language he thinks is hers.

"You have an abundance of energy, so use that to keep talking."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2013)

"Fuck, if you think it's unfair then it must be pretty serious." Duncan says with a raised eyebrow. 

"Kiyro, lay off her will ye? I know we're in hell and this is a half succubus....I've forgotten the point I was tryin te make. Anyhoo, she seems like a nice lass. Though I suppose Succubus are meant te seem that way. err..."

He turns to Dee, "so you must come up against this situation a lot. I mean, I think ye can see that some of us will need certain assurances that yer no gonna summon some sort of Hell-vagina monster to eat us up or somethin'. How do you normally deal with situations like this?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2013)

"Excuse me... Mademoiselle Dee. How is it possible you visited hell before? Traveling to these realms isn't as simple as getting into a carriage a paying a 10 golds" Tassara asks confused.

The cleric keeps her distance, but doesn't seem too afraid of her. Just cautious. 

She's more worried of what might lurk in the mist unseen.

Perception
1d20+11
1d20+12 → [15,12] = (27)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Law said:


> "You all think this is a joke. Have you forgotten that danger in the Dream is real? We're in the _Abyss_." He says in common, and then to Duncan, "who was talking to you?"
> 
> He looks back at the newcomer to the dream, speaking her language.
> 
> "You have an abundance of energy, so use that to keep talking."



"I know, like, six languages and you keep picking the one that makes my throat hurt the most. I don't use my Abyssal or Infernal much because I don't have reason to. I didn't do anything wrong, I don't even know where I am technically. This dream thing makes no sense!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Law said:


> "You all think this is a joke. Have you forgotten that danger in the Dream is real? We're in the _Abyss_." He says in common, and then to Duncan, "who was talking to you?"
> 
> He looks back at the newcomer to the dream, speaking the language he thinks is hers.
> 
> "You have an abundance of energy, so use that to keep talking."




Ulysesn looks at his burning eyes
"Fire? I can't understand you but perhaps..."

*Spoiler*: _IGNAN_ 



"Calm down please."



"I haven't forgotten, why do you think I turned so pale?" 
((It certainly wasn't because she's half succubus  nope nope nope))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Fuck, if you think it's unfair then it must be pretty serious." Duncan says with a raised eyebrow.
> 
> "Kiyro, lay off her will ye? I know we're in hell and this is a half succubus....I've forgotten the point I was tryin te make. Anyhoo, she seems like a nice lass. Though I suppose Succubus are meant te seem that way. err..."
> 
> He turns to Dee, "so you must come up against this situation a lot. I mean, I think ye can see that some of us will need certain assurances that yer no gonna summon some sort of Hell-vagina monster to eat us up or somethin'. How do you normally deal with situations like this?"



"Tell them who my parents are. That usually works. Or when all else fails leave before things get ugly. People tend to do more dirty looks than anything." 



soulnova said:


> "Excuse me... Mademoiselle Dee. How is it possible you visited hell before? Traveling to these realms isn't as simple as getting into a carriage a paying a 10 golds" Tassara asks confused.
> 
> The cleric keeps her distance, but doesn't seem too afraid of her. Just cautious.
> 
> ...



"I died when I was younger. Got hit by lightning. Woke up in a place like this. I was there for a minute or two and then I woke up on the ground where I had been hit."


----------



## kluang (Jul 9, 2013)

"House Alazario...."

Knowledge Nobility

1d20+8

17+8=25


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2013)

Law said:


> "You all think this is a joke. Have you forgotten that danger in the Dream is real? We're in the _Abyss_." He says in common, and then to Duncan, "who was talking to you?"
> 
> He looks back at the newcomer to the dream, speaking the language he thinks is hers.
> 
> "You have an abundance of energy, so use that to keep talking."





"Oi! No need to be a fuckhead over it. Who was talking te you? What are ye 5 years old?!"

"Right then Mr smartarse - what do YOU suggest we do? Here we have a situation where we are in Hell and there is someone who knows a thing or two about Hell. And you're being a dick to them. You may be passionate about this becuse your dad was raped by a demon or somethin' Don't fuckin care. Fact is we need help and yer not helpin."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at his burning eyes
> "Fire? I can't understand you but perhaps..."
> 
> *Spoiler*: _IGNAN_
> ...



Drell frowns momentarily, genuinely annoyed at not knowing a language someone is speaking. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I died when I was younger. Got hit by lightning. Woke up in a place like this. I was there for a minute or two and then I woke up on the ground where I had been hit."




"This realm we're in reacts to our thoughts and beliefs. If you believed yourself to be dead, it most likely shaped itself to fit that belief."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I died when I was younger. Got hit by lightning. Woke up in a place like this. I was there for a minute or two and then I woke up on the ground where I had been hit."


"Well that must have been shocking."  Yuki grins, not taking much edge in the situation.  She seems quite relaxed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Dee glances as Drell. "I suppose that makes sense." She turns to Duncan and the man he's arguing with. "Oh are you two done yet? The little pissing contest isn't helping a damn thing."




Captain Obvious said:


> "Well that must have been shocking."   Yuki grins, not taking much edge in the situation.  She seems quite  relaxed.


"That's cute, but no my heart stopped so I was just dead."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I died when I was younger. Got hit by lightning. Woke up in a place like this. I was there for a minute or two and then I woke up on the ground where I had been hit."



"Oh my, that's awful!"

"But you were younger. Surely you follow other gods, they would have surely take you... unless you truly believed this was your place to be. The Night Watchman doesn't turn a blind eye on people, no matter their origins. As long as you are a free spirit...."


----------



## Tiger (Jul 9, 2013)

> "You may be passionate about this becuse your dad was raped by a demon or somethin' Don't fuckin care. Fact is we need help and yer not helpin."



Kiyro whirls around and grabs Duncan's shoulder in a flash, the fury and pain in his face erased completely. What's left is just emptiness.

"Say it again."

((Have to...
Intimidate: 1d20 +11
[17, 11] = 28.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

There's an explosive sound like thunder that causes everyone in the area to wince and a bright flash with Dee at it's epicenter. The strange polearm she carried is held high with one end resting on her shoulder and smoke from the end aimed skyward. 

The smoke billows down from the polearm as Dee brings it down and pulls at a lever on the side. "Stop all the fucking fighting, please."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2013)

Duncan is utterly taken aback by the sudden movement and presence of Kiyro, to the point where he's speechless. He's left shaken and his face goes pale. He holds up his hands apologetically.

But he won't forget this.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 9, 2013)

Before Duncan can mouth a retort, Hayao's eyes widen and he moves between the two, first giving Kiyro a knowing nod as he glances at Dee, and shakes his head, then looking to Duncan and pursing his lips before turning back to Kiyro.  "That's more than enough.  He spoke out of turn in that instance, but meant you know especial disrespect.  Allow yourself to process the situation before you act again."


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2013)

"So Dee, did you walk beyond these hills, yet?" Ricket asks as he walks up the hill and closes the gab between them.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 9, 2013)

Tha anger that radiated from Kiyro caused Kaylee to step back in shock.  She could handle most things from people, name calling, threats, screams, superficial anger was fine.  This was on a whole different level.  When in The Wilds and you saw something react like that you got the hell out of the way.  Kaylee did just that.

Clamping her mouth shut she remained quiet her eyes wide.  The only thing that got a reaction out of her was Yuki's joke.  In trying to stifle the laugh she snorted.  In a panic she clamped a hand over her mouth and stepped behind the taller monk staying out of the fray that had begun.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 9, 2013)

"Well, that makes a lot of sense, you got struck by lightning.  Now you ARE lightning." She looks like she made the greatest accomplishment in her life, and taps her chin, just after Dee's...whatever it was.  Then looks back at Kaylee, to see if she had got it right.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There's an explosive sound like thunder that causes everyone in the area to wince and a bright flash with Dee at it's epicenter. The strange polearm she carried is held high with one end resting on her shoulder and smoke from the end aimed skyward.
> 
> The smoke billows down from the polearm as Dee brings it down and pulls at a lever on the side. "Stop all the fucking fighting, please."


The polearm suddenly peaked Ulysesn's curiosity to the point he is able to ignore Dee's looks and he quickly moves very closely to look at it.
"What is this?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2013)

Drell whips out his notebook and begins scribbling in it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Muk said:


> "So Dee, did you walk beyond these hills, yet?" Ricket asks as he walks up the hill and closes the gab between them.



"I landed where you found me and had been standing there till you all walked up."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Well, that makes a lot of sense, you got struck by lightning.  Now you ARE lightning." She looks like she made the greatest accomplishment in her life, and taps her chin, just after Dee's...whatever it was.  Then looks back at Kaylee, to see if she had got it right.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> The polearm suddenly peaked Ulysesn's curiosity to the point he is able to ignore Dee's looks and he quickly moves very closely to look at it.
> "What is this?"



"It's a rifle. It's like a bow that shoots little metal arrows...it's hard to explain and kind of science-y. It's...magic?" Dee gave a nervous smile.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 9, 2013)

Hayao looks astonished and slightly shaken after Dee's display, and though he remains silent, his questioning glance, raised eyebrow, and slightly agape mouth all go a long way to mirror Ulysesn's query and Drell's obvious curiousity.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiyro doesn't take his eyes off Duncan's. Thunder-clap, Hayao, none of them are louder than the blood pumping in his own ears.

The Scorpion clamps its pincer on Kiyro's ear and tugs back, hard.

Kiyro squints at Duncan and opens his fists in a manner of brushing it off, backing away with his hands up, having to smooth out the now very wrinkled and tangled coat he was wearing. 

"You...know not what you say."

He continued to back up, past the wide-eyed Druid and the Monk trying to keep order. Washing his gaze over the half-blood holding her weapon high, smoke rising from it.

"If you knew how accurate..." He doesn't finish, instead simply walks off down the path toward the rising green mist slowly, not looking back.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "It's a rifle. It's like a bow that shoots little metal arrows...it's hard to explain and kind of science-y. It's...magic?"  Dee gave a nervous smile.


Ulysesn's eyes seem to light up while smiling:amazed and he pulls out his light repeating crossbow slowly
"Like this right?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2013)

"I don't know about you, Ulysesn," Drell says, "but I'd much rather have one of those," he points at Dee's rifle, "than one of those." He points at Ulysesn's crossbow.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn's eyes seem to light up while smiling:amazed and he pulls out his light repeating crossbow slowly
> "Like this right?"


"Sort of...except that if I shoot this at someone inside of eighty paces it cuts through their armor like a hot knife through butter--no questions asked."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "I don't know about you, Ulysesn," Drell says, "but I'd much rather have one of those," he points at Dee's rifle, "than one of those." He points at Ulysesn's crossbow.



Ulysesn turns and makes an ugly face at Drell and turns back to Dee with a smile.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Sort of...except that if I shoot this at someone inside of eighty paces it cuts through their armor like a hot knife through butter--no questions asked."



"Do you think you could find someway of making that like a large crossbow? Oh oh oh and how is it against Dragons?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn turns and makes an ugly face at Drell and turns back to Dee with a smile.
> 
> 
> "Do you think you could find someway of making that like a large crossbow? Oh oh oh and how is it against Dragons?"


"You mean make a cannon? I could make a cannon easily. Yeah, making something that large and wily is just...baby-town frolics."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2013)

Law said:


> Kiyro doesn't take his eyes off Duncan's. Thunder-clap, Hayao, none of them are louder than the blood pumping in his own ears.
> 
> The Scorpion clamps its pincer on Kiyro's ear and tugs back, hard.
> 
> ...



Duncan will stay silent for a while, staying as far away from Kiyro as he can, not even wanting to look at him. 

(You beat my DC of 18 by a bit, so he'll shut up for a bit, which is a good moment to say that I'm off to bed too  )


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 9, 2013)

Law said:


> Kiyro doesn't take his eyes off Duncan's. Thunder-clap, Hayao, none of them are louder than the blood pumping in his own ears.
> 
> The Scorpion clamps its pincer on Kiyro's ear and tugs back, hard.
> 
> ...



The samurai looks from the shaken Druid and Magus to the departing Witch, and fumbles with options as Drell makes and indirect jibe towards Ulysesn's weapon of choice.  He glances at Tassara to gauge her reaction, and then decides on what to do.

As Kiyro begins to make distance, Hayao draws up quickly, his long stride aptly matching the witch's angered state, and he rests one hand on his shoulder before murmuring one very quick statement, and then backing off indefinitely to rejoin the others.

"I know that we're the first contact you've had in a while, and that can mean a lot of things.  But we don't have to be a burden to you.  Each of us is different, and I'm sure there is someone you could speak to if you do not feel...well received.  Someone besides the scorpion you've kept as singular company for who knows how long.  Carrying too many internal burdens is illogical.  Any of us can lend you an ear."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "You mean make a canon? I could make a canon easily. Yeah, making something that large and wily is just...baby-town frolics."



Ulysesn moves his hands and arms to the size of a  Heavy Crossbow.
"About that big, but in the form and function of a crossbow."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Dee seems oblivious to the others around her as she squeezes the rifle between her knees and uses the lever to eject a shell from inside of the rifle. She slips a shiny brass looking piece of ammunition into the rifle and pulls the little door shut with the lever. She flicks a switch on the bottom of the barrel of the rifle to lock the safety. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn moves his hands and arms to the size of a  Heavy Crossbow.
> "About that big, but in the form and function of a crossbow."



"No I'm a gunsmith and an alchemist. I'm no more a Fletcher than I am a marital aid sculptor," she says.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee seems oblivious to the others around her as she squeezes the rifle between her knees and uses the lever to eject a shell from inside of the rifle. She slips a shiny brass looking piece of ammunition into the rifle and pulls the little door shut with the lever. She flicks a switch on the bottom of the barrel of the rifle to lock the safety.










> "No I'm a gunsmith and an alchemist. I'm no more a Fletcher than I am a marital aid sculptor," she says.


Ulysesn gains a more serious look.
"How did you get that? "


----------



## Tiger (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiyro stops for a moment, after Hayao has backed off, and then continues walking.

It's not anger that moves his feet away from the group, one in front of the other.

He thinks of the half-blood girl they just met, feeling barely any demon from her whatsoever. They probably think he hates her, but quite the contrary - he knows as well as anyone breathing how hard it can be living in multiple worlds simultaneously. Belonging in none. He doesn't hate the stupid Magus either, the words just tumble from his mouth like drunks from a newly-closed tavern.

This place simply fills him to the brim with impotent fury and it's hard to cope when the most terrible place in existence fills you with the most heart-warming memories of your life.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn gains a more serious look.
> "How did you get that?"


"Get the rifle? I made it back home in my father's workshop. It's a bit finicky. Has a mind of it's own," says Dee. 

She keeps going over the weapon inspecting it as if she expects to find something wrong.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Get the rifle? I made it back home in my father's workshop. It's a bit finicky. Has a mind of it's own," says Dee.
> 
> She keeps going over the weapon inspecting it as if she expects to find something wrong.



"I've never seen a... Rifle.
You don't mind if I see that for a moment do you?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I've never seen a... Rifle.
> You don't mind if I see that for a moment do you?"


"Probably best if I don't let you touch it. It can kind of...explode. I'm carrying enough explosives on me that I really don't need that happening today. Plus if it does that I have to open it up and fix it and that could take an hour or so. And the powder gets in my hair and I'll be smelling dreadful the whole day. Oh, you know what?" 

Dee pulls the bolt back, letting the ammunition drop out and catches it with her hand. She then pulls the bolt and striker from the rifle. She hands what remains to Ulysesn. 

"Go on, if it can't fire it can't explode. It's heavier than it looks."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee seems oblivious to the others around her as she squeezes the rifle between her knees and uses the lever to eject a shell from inside of the rifle. She slips a shiny brass looking piece of ammunition into the rifle and pulls the little door shut with the lever. She flicks a switch on the bottom of the barrel of the rifle to lock the safety.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Probably best if I don't let you touch it. It can kind of...explode. I'm carrying enough explosives on me that I really don't need that happening today. Plus if it does that I have to open it up and fix it and that could take an hour or so. And the powder gets in my hair and I'll be smelling dreadful the whole day. Oh, you know what?"
> 
> Dee pulls the bolt back, letting the ammunition drop out and catches it with her hand. She then pulls the bolt and striker from the rifle. She hands what remains to Ulysesn.
> 
> "Go on, if it can't fire it can't explode. It's heavier than it looks."



Ulysesn takes the rifle with his hands and there is a slight pause.
Before he falls on the ground
"What is this made of?"
He quickly gets back off dusting himself off and picks the rifle up setting the butt of it on the ground
"You weren't kidding compared to a crossbow it weighs a ton."
Ulysesn recalls what he saw 
"So this opens and loads it with... whatever those are, ammunition."
Ulysesn messes with the lever opening and closing the loading chamber
"And this is..."
Ulysesn messes with the safety moving it back and forth resulting in nothing as far as he can tell
"What is this?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn takes the rifle with his hands and there is a slight pause.
> Before he falls on the ground
> "What is this made of?"
> He quickly gets back off dusting himself off and picks the rifle up setting the butt of it on the ground
> ...



"The ammunition is called a bullet." She holds the bullet up. "At the back there is a primer and a part inside of the rifle hits the back of that to cause an explosion in the alchemical powder that's held in here," she points to the shaft of the bullet. "This front part comes off and that's what leaves the gun and goes into the person," she says. 



> Ulysesn messes with the lever opening and closing the loading chamber
> "And this is..."
> Ulysesn messes with the safety moving it back and forth resulting in nothing as far as he can tell
> "What is this?



She holds the bolt back in place so he can see how it loads and unloads. She sees the spot he's talking about below the gun. "I outfitted this with a safety mechanism. That way no one gets accidentally shot. It's not 100%, but it's better than nothing. I can also stick this thing in there to lock the trigger," she points to the trigger. "That's what fires the rifle."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "The ammunition is called a bullet." She holds the bullet up. "At the back there is a primer and a part inside of the rifle hits the back of that to cause an explosion in the alchemical powder that's held in here," she points to the shaft of the bullet. "This front part comes off and that's what leaves the gun and goes into the person," she says.
> 
> She holds the bolt back in place so he can see how it loads and unloads. She sees the spot he's talking about below the gun. "I outfitted this with a safety mechanism. That way no one gets accidentally shot. It's not 100%, but it's better than nothing. I can also stick this thing in there to lock the trigger," she points to the trigger. "That's what fires the rifle."



"Makes sense, hope you don't grind up pixies for it or anything." he remarks

"A safety mechanism? I don't think anyone's thought of that for crossbows granted they don't tend to fire off unless dropped and loaded. Triggers seem rather common these days."

Ulysesn looks at his light repeating crossbow and the Rifle
"Say... I'm not a... uh gunsmith. But couldn't you do something like this for the um Rifle? I noticed it's a real hassle to load even more so than a heavy crossbow."
Ulysesn is pointing towards the extra bolts in the crossbow held in place ready to be loaded in automatically from the cartridge after firing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Makes sense, hope you don't grind up pixies for it or anything." he remarks
> 
> "A safety mechanism? I don't think anyone's thought of that for crossbows granted they don't tend to fire off unless dropped and loaded. Triggers seem rather common these days."
> 
> ...



"Yeah, I suppose the trigger is pretty common these days," she gives a little laugh with a snort at the end. "The safety thing was kind of a last minute idea. It's not really something most of these would have on them," she said. 

"Is that a repeating bow magazine? My father and I tried something like that, but the damn thing jams at the drop of a hat. You spend more time pulling the gun apart and breaking the trigger assembly down than shooting at that point. There's just too many moving parts for the mechanism to move one bullet up into the chamber without a pump. I am working on a one handed version that holds six bullets, but I need to raise funds to build that."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Yeah, I suppose the trigger is pretty common these days," she gives a little laugh with a snort at the end. "The safety thing was kind of a last minute idea. It's not really something most of these would have on them," she said.
> 
> "Is that a repeating bow magazine? My father and I tried something like that, but the damn thing jams at the drop of a head. There's just too many moving parts for the mechanism to move one bullet up into the chamber without a pump. I am working on a one handed version that holds six bullets, but I need to raise funds to build that."


Ulysesn laughs as well
"Yea, I guess it's funny that triggers ar..."
Ulysesn stops. Remembering who he's talking to, blushes and turns away in the other direction for a moment and then turns back
"Travel with us."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

"Why Mister Ulysesn are you asking me to go steady?" asks Dee. "Just kidding...kind of..." Dee trails off. 

"But I wasn't planning on staying here alone."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Why Mister Ulysesn are you asking me to go steady?" asks Dee. "Just kidding...kind of..." Dee trails off.
> 
> "But I wasn't planning on staying here alone."


Ulysesn's eyes shift back and forth 
"I meant that ...you would be extremely useful to the party and that we could help you make that gun."
 He looks away for a moment again

"So uhhh, do you know the way out of here? Because we certainly don't."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn's eyes shift back and forth
> "I meant that ...you would be extremely useful to the party and that we could help you make that gun."
> He looks away for a moment again
> 
> "So uhhh, do you know the way out of here? Because we certainly don't."



"Most of the time I don't have traveling companions and the people I spend time with...usually that's just for one night or until they sober up. So I'm not really the best at working well with others. I drink a lot and gamble. Sometimes if I'm really bored and there's nothing to keep me occupied I'll do drugs or whores or whores with drugs, but usually tinkering with machines keeps my brain busy. Like I told the guy who yelled at me earlier I'm not evil, but I don't think I'm exactly the good girl type either." 

She takes her rifle back and slides the parts together and loads the gun before checking the sights. 

"That having been said, I've blown through most of my savings on this little venture and I don't know where I am...maybe companions are only logical."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Most of the time I don't have traveling companions and the people I spend time with...usually that's just for one night or until they sober up. So I'm not really the best at working well with others. I drink a lot and gamble. Sometimes if I'm really bored and there's nothing to keep me occupied I'll do drugs or whores or whores with drugs, but usually tinkering with machines keeps my brain busy. Like I told the guy who yelled at me earlier I'm not evil, but I don't think I'm exactly the good girl type either."
> 
> She takes her rifle back and slides the parts together and loads the gun before checking the sights.
> 
> "That having been said, I've blown through most of my savings on this little venture and I don't know where I am...maybe companions are only logical."


"That's alright I suppose..."
Ulysesn has a slight frown

"You will likely know the most out of any of us about this place." he starts to walk back towards the rest of the group.
"I'm sure we can figure out what to do together."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That's alright I suppose..."
> Ulysesn has a slight frown
> 
> "You will likely know the most out of any of us about this place." he starts to walk back towards the rest of the group.
> "I'm sure we can figure out what to do together."


"I'll come with," says Dee. "I really don't know all that much about this place, but we can get a look from that hill. You said you'd been through four of these dreams...how do you end them?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 9, 2013)

((I think I got everything here?  Will post for traveling below in a moment))


Muk said:


> Before she can answer Ricket moves up a hill to see more of the surrounding.
> 
> Perception:
> 1d20+1
> 3+1 = 4


They're already at the top of the hill, which seems almost an island poking out of the smoke.



soulnova said:


> She's more worried of what might lurk in the mist unseen.
> 
> Perception
> 1d20 +11
> 1d20+12 → [15,12] = (27)


While the smoke's swirling causes some unsettling shadows Tassara doesn't see any signs of creatures lurking within, here at least.



kluang said:


> "House Alazario...."
> 
> Knowledge Nobility
> 
> ...


House Alazario is a moderately prominent noble house in Ylati.  They're most famous as inventors ((CTK can elaborate here if he wants)).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 9, 2013)

As Kiyro walks down the path with others trickling behind him he finds it descends slowly, curving between "island" hills poking up.  After a short time a slight wind picks up keeping the smoke off the path creating an odd flowing of the smoke.

The group comes upon a valley of sorts, the wind creating a "hole" in the smoke between the hills.  In the valley are numerous (estimate a hundred) forms mill about.  The look like a mixture of people, humans, dwarves, elves, men, women, etc.  They stagger around slowly without any sign of recognition of one another.  All of them have a sort of blanched look, as if weak acid has worn their skin, and they're dressed in little more than rags.

They don't seem to be aware of the party from where the party is.


*Spoiler*: _DC 15 Knowledge: Religion or Knowledge: Planes check_ 




Identifies the figures as petitioners, the souls of the dead.  In this case those damned to wander the abyss potentially for eternity.

Petitioners remember nothing of their lives, though fragments of their character might persist (though again in this case their character got them damned).

One of their few hopes for escape from their torment would be to impress whatever powers rule here enough to elevate their station.  Gathering the souls of the living would be one way to do this.

They will likely be aggressive if they become aware of the party.





*Spoiler*: _Dee_ 



Dee feels a twinge of energy from out amongst the moving forms, a sort of swirling chaos of emotion.  If would be easy to reach out and touch it, drive the figures into a rage, let them consume themselves.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2013)

K.Religion
1d20 +11
1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20)


"Nobody moves" she says on a low voice, trying to hold back whoever is close to her. "These are petitioners. They are stuck here forever unless they can impress the powers in this realm. That is... they would need to offer souls of the living. Like us."

"They will become aggressive if they realize we are here. We must try to avoid them...there are too many"

((Does she know if stealth can do the trick or do they have detect living?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 9, 2013)

soulnova said:


> ((Does she know if stealth can do the trick or do they have detect living?))



They will detect the presence of living that get too close.  They might be able to creep around the edge of the valley to get past them if they want to avoid a fight but it would be risky.


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2013)

K. Religion:
1d20+7
16+7 = 23

"In the end groups of demons usually bring their own demise if they are leaderless. Maybe it is true for these dead spirits as well. 

I doubt we are able to avoid all of them. Them bringing their own demise would be the best. Any ideas how to do that?" Ricket says to the party.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Dee is mesmerized for several moments as she stares out at the crowds of people. "Look at them all," she resists the urge to touch their whatever it is she feels calling out to her because she can sense the danger there. 

As she stares at the weak forms that mill about her eyes gloss over, becoming black and oily. 


*Spoiler*: _Deathwatch_ 



Dee is going to try and see what these people look like through the effect of her eyes.




"Maybe there's some clue I can pick up on down there..."


----------



## kluang (Jul 9, 2013)

" I recognize the name House Alazario. It's a moderately prominent noble house in Ylati. Very famous for their invention." and then Zozaria notice the petitioners.

"Aww crap. Petitioners. The damned souls. We should avoid combat. And this is coming from a man who loves brandishing his blade. Hayao, I suggest we creep around the valley and don't get to close. They can detect the living if close."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Muk said:


> K. Religion:
> 1d20+7
> 16+7 = 23
> 
> ...



"I felt...something. I might be able to do it. Though I don't know how," Dee said. "It was just a notion. A strong tugging notion." 

"Tiefling notions aren't always the best of things though," she gave a small chuckle.


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2013)

"We've got a few mages, maybe they have some spell. You got any illusion spells or something that could provoke them? Maybe a protection from evil spell will allow you to do something? Sanctuary should protect you from any harm, question is what do you do after casting sanctuary. Does no one have the ability to do anything to these spirits?" Ricket looks at the spell casters whether divine or arcane.


----------



## kluang (Jul 9, 2013)

"Are you seriously want to provoke them?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Muk said:


> "We've got a few mages, maybe they have some spell. You got any illusion spells or something that could provoke them? Maybe a protection from evil spell will allow you to do something? Sanctuary should protect you from any harm, question is what do you do after casting sanctuary. Does no one have the ability to do anything to these spirits?" Ricket looks at the spell casters whether divine or arcane.



"I'm completely rubbish with magic myself, the eye thing is pretty much the only trick I've got going for me. This seemed like something that I could just do, though I don't get it myself. Maybe I should just try..." 

Without moving Dee tries to reach out to the wayward souls and enrage them. She concentrates on the thread of energy she saw in her mind before, even reaching out with her hand to tug at it. "Maybe I can just..." she trails off.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2013)

"Ricket, it won't be wise to provoke them. Everyone already has a Blessing from my part  but I didn't ask for Sanctuary from the Coddler today... Still, I have Protection from Evil for two people."

She glances at the petitioners "They are not exactly undead. They are something else. Something from this plane. My channeling will be useless against them."

Tassara turns to Dee. "You said something about a strange feeling. You claim this is* your* dream, so perhaps you should let your gut guide you in this case."

She will place her hand on Dee's shoulder to give her the favor of The Coddler with Touch of Good. "You could try it now"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: _Deathwatch_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




To her sight they're spirits of the damned.  She can see the stains on them of their crimes and betrayals in life.  One might call them the least of demonkind though they haven't yet gathered enough power to truly earn that title.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2013)

Duncan finally manages to speak up,

"It'd be a long process but ye said it doesn't look like they're interacting with each other, I could go through them one by one an make em fall asleep."

Duncan shares his spell list with the group, "but see if ye can come up wit somethin better, cos that'll be tiring as hell and I'm no sure it'll even work. Last thing I wanna do is alert the horde."


Acid Splash
Dancing Lights
Read Magic
Ray of Frost

Touch of Fatigue
Guidance
Message
Resistance

1st
True Strike
Reduce Person
Vanish
Shocking Grasp

Frostbite
Command
Mage armor

2nd
Suggestion.

Magus pool - arcane accuracy
Hexes: Prehensile hair, Evil eye, Slumber


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Dee places her hands on the sides of her temples and continues to concentrate on the energy that she felt before. She struggles to block out all distraction and anything else that might be happening in the room. All that matters is that energy and shaping it to her will. Someone who's partially Infernal should be able to control this and she was the only one here who could.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

If Dee is able to she's going to relinquish her connection to the energy. If this stops the damned souls from tearing at one another she will quickly take hold of it again.


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2013)

"Well, what do you know. The old saying is indeed true. Destroy the enemy from within," Ricket says as he sees these petitioners tear themselves apart. "Let us wait until it dies down, wouldn't want to get caught in this chaos.

Good job, Dee, it'll save us a lot of trouble."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2013)

"Shit that's impressive. How'd you do that? An can I learn it?" Duncan asks fascinated.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Well, what do you know. The old saying is indeed true. Destroy the enemy from within," Ricket says as he sees these petitioners tear themselves apart. "Let us wait until it dies down, wouldn't want to get caught in this chaos.
> 
> Good job, Dee, it'll save us a lot of trouble."



"Thanks," Dee says. "Hopefully this works completely. If these things are going to become demons then less of them is better." 



Vergil said:


> "Shit that's impressive. How'd you do that? An can I learn it?" Duncan asks fascinated.



"I don't think you can, Duncan. It's just a matter of blood and connections."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2013)

"Ah bollocks. Oh well, we'll leave the crazy demon controllin te you then. So next on the agenda is getting through this. Hayao, Tassy? Where to now?"


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2013)

"Kiyro seems to know where we are heading to. Might as well follow him along," Ricket points at Kiyro. "Unless he's just pissed off and still grumpy about ealier," he jabs at Duncan with his elbow.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2013)

Duncan acknowledges the jibe and breathes in before going up to Kiyro.

"Sorry for what I said before. I must've struck a nerve wit ye - I didn't mean te. Can we start over? I've no made the best impression on ye - I'm not usually this much of an arse."

Duncan extends his hand to shake it.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Ah bollocks. Oh well, we'll leave the crazy demon controllin te you then. So next on the agenda is getting through this. Hayao, Tassy? Where to now?"





"As soon as they get rid of each other, we should still follow this *trail* through the valley. Avoid the mist as much as we can" Tassara sighs, not entirely at ease. 

"Some of them should survive all this fighting. We might need to go about carefully and be ready to fight of the leftovers" she says with disgust. 

"I'm sorry if I seem... on the edge. Is just that-... well, the tales about trips to the Abyss would always be about great and powerful heroes coming to fight off some  danger and... I know it is a dream, but I would have loved to have a better standing with The Coddler right now. Hopefully Mademoiselle Dee's help should do for the moment."


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 9, 2013)

Troyce clears his throat quietly, struggling to form words with his mouth. 

"Um, excuse me. Dee was it? Could I, uh, would you let me take a closer look at your bullets? Not all of them, I mean. Just one." He cleared his throat again.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 9, 2013)

Hayao almost jumps in surprise at hearing Troyce speaking again, nearly reckoning he couldn't speak anymore, but then his look of surprise shifts into a subtle smile, a rarity in the samurai.  He applies a scrutinizing gaze towards Dee, who seemed to have an odd array of effects on various party members.  Then he turns his attention to the task at hand.

"I'm not sure where Kiyro's going, but the way through these dreams is hardly ever the path of least resistance.  Once you're done removing a hurdle, you pass through the void it leaves behind.  Let's avoid the mist and carefully proceed through the trail that horde just occupied.  It's the general process of getting through these dreams."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce clears his throat quietly, struggling to form words with his mouth.
> 
> "Um, excuse me. Dee was it? Could I, uh, would you let me take a closer look at your bullets? Not all of them, I mean. Just one." He cleared his throat again.



"Probably not the best idea right now. I need to keep the one that have chambered and I don't carry too many of them on me. I have to make all that I have," she says.

"Besides...we're in the middle of Hell, sort of. We shouldn't drop our guard," Dee keeps her rifle at her shoulder with it gripped and ready. 



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao almost jumps in surprise at hearing Troyce speaking again, nearly reckoning he couldn't speak anymore, but then his look of surprise shifts into a subtle smile, a rarity in the samurai.  He applies a scrutinizing gaze towards Dee, who seemed to have an odd array of effects on various party members.  Then he turns his attention to the task at hand.
> 
> "I'm not sure where Kiyro's going, but the way through these dreams is hardly ever the path of least resistance.  Once you're done removing a hurdle, you pass through the void it leaves behind.  Let's avoid the mist and carefully proceed through the trail that horde just occupied.  It's the general process of getting through these dreams."



"We just continue on through," Dee says looking through the path left by the creatures.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 9, 2013)

"Oh.. Okay, that makes sense. But once we're you know, not in hell, I seriously need to take a look at that stuff. The craftsmanship is incredible at even a glance."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Besides...we're in the middle of Hell, sort of. We shouldn't drop our guard," Dee keeps her rifle at her shoulder with it gripped and ready.



Tassara chuckles nervously. "We highly agree on that" she nods and grabs her pouch of blessed sand against her chest, as if it was giving her the courage she needed to keep walking through the valley.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara chuckles nervously. "We highly agree on that" she nods and grabs her pouch of blessed sand against her chest, as if it was giving her the courage she needed to keep walking through the valley.



"Gah, you're a cute thing. What's in the pouch there?" asked Dee looking the Cleric over.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2013)

"Ah, this? Is blessed sand of The Coddler. My focus" she shows her the little pouch, although she seems  a little reluctant on parting with it. "I use it to call on his favor"

"Oh, where are my manners? Hayao told you my name, but I haven't greet you properly. I'm Sister Tassara of the Church of the Silver Mist" she offers her hand for a shake.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Ah, this? Is blessed sand of The Coddler. My focus" she shows her the little pouch, although she seems  a little reluctant on parting with it. "I use it to call on his favor"
> 
> "Oh, where are my manners? Hayao told you my name, but I haven't greet you properly. I'm Sister Tassara of the Church of the Silver Mist" she offers her hand for a shake.



Dee takes the rifle in one hand and reaches out with the other hand to shake Tassara's hand. "I figured you were clergy of some kind, just wasn't sure which kind. I'm Dee, it's nice to meet you."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Probably not the best idea right now. I need to keep the one that have chambered and I don't carry too many of them on me. I have to make all that I have," she says.
> 
> "Besides...we're in the middle of Hell, sort of. We shouldn't drop our guard," Dee keeps her rifle at her shoulder with it gripped and ready.


"Not something you can buy at any store I would imagine. Say ever bash something to death with it? It's large enough I would think you can attach a blade to it somehow or treat it like a mace."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

"I've got a bayonet attachment for it in case someone gets in my face and needs to be dealt with. Of course I've never actually had to use that. And bashing it on people is probably out of the question for the most part. It's sturdy but there's a lot of small parts in there," Dee said as she walked. 

"They make bayonets for crossbows too, you know?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "They make bayonets for crossbows too, you know?"



"It doesn't have enough reach to really be worth it, I'd be better off firing another bolt."
Ulysesn moves to where Makena is and speaks to her
"Are you doing alright?"


----------



## Tiger (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiyro looks at Duncan's proferred hand, and back up to him with a raised eyebrow.

"Never been one for shaking hands, but we'll talk later."

Dismissing that, Kiyro gestures his agreement to Dee and Hayao that pressing onward down the path is the way to go, and that they should lead on with the same gesture.

"I may even have more personal knowledge of the Abyss than Dee here, and as much as it could be one of mine, Occam's Razor suggests it is indeed yours," he nods to the half-blood, "and that means it shapes more accurately and energetically around you - so having me lead would not be the best option. And please, Ranger, can the shop-talk-slash-flirting wait a bit?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2013)

Duncan takes a deep breath as he tries to 'understand' Kiyro. "it's nothin against you....he just doesn't like shakin hands....no matter how rude it may seem. He's been in a dream for a long time so take a deep breath and let it go..." he mutters to himself.

Duncan smiles and shakes his head, heading to more pleasant company. "Yuki, surely you have a pun for us here. I need a laugh."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Law said:


> "and that means it shapes more accurately and energetically around you - so having me lead would not be the best option. And please, Ranger, can the shop-talk-slash-flirting wait a bit?"



"I... I don't know what you are talking about, the weapon fascinates me that's all."


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 9, 2013)

Troyce snickers at the words "slash-flirting", but otherwise has no verbal input. 

For the moment, of course.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

Law said:


> Kiyro looks at Duncan's proferred hand, and back up to him with a raised eyebrow.
> 
> "Never been one for shaking hands, but we'll talk later."
> 
> ...



Dee nods at his assessment that they should follow her and then stifles a giggle into her hands at the idea of 
Ulysesn flirting with her or the shop girl. She bats her eyes at him and bites her lip slightly. "You'd do well to listen to the man, even a half-Succubus is a dangerous thing to tangle with. You should stick to common girl over there, probably more your speed. I could seriously injure you," she says with mock concern. "Though your chances of falling off are slimmer with me...got something to hold onto." 

Dee points up to her horns with both hands respectively and a devilish smirk works its way across her face. 

"Come on, everyone. This way."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 9, 2013)

If Dee does indeed take the lead, Hayao will shadow her quietly, ready to help or assist her if trouble stirs.  He glances over his shoulder at Duncan, having overheard his qualms, and shrugs.  "Don't overthink it, Duncan.  He just doesn't like handshakes; it should be that..."

Hayao takes his glasses off.  "...hard to grasp."  In the distance, a tormented soul cries out with a nebulous and beleaguered sound vaguely reminiscent of a 'yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa'...


----------



## Tiger (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiyro looks at Dee's horns, then at her smirk, and looks away down into the valley while taking a deep breath and closing his eyes. Unsuccessfully, he tries to stifle the onslaught of images in his mind.

A voice near his ear helps clear the fog, and he whispers practically inaudibly, "shut it, it's been a while...and they _are not_." He puts his hands over his ears, feeling their warmth, and growls at the scorpion, unwilling to admit defeat. He clears his throat and turns back toward the path.

"As useful as those might be, half-blood, we should push on," Kiyro nods toward the valley, "after you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 9, 2013)

The fighting figures continues for a while while the party talks.  The crude striking and wrestling continues until only eight remain when they suddenly stop fighting.  They double over writhing as if in pain and their abdomens seem to churn when suddenly their heads explode like overly ripe fruit and largish insect heads poke out looking around.

The look at one another and around the area, seeming to spot the party for the first time they start staggering towards the group.

((Initiatives and combat please, it's been a while so we'll start easy ))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It doesn't have enough reach to really be worth it, I'd be better off firing another bolt."
> Ulysesn moves to where Makena is and speaks to her
> "Are you doing alright?"





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee nods at his assessment that  they should follow her and then stifles a giggle into her hands at the  idea of
> Ulysesn flirting with her or the shop girl. She bats her eyes at him and bites her lip slightly. "You'd  do well to listen to the man, even a half-Succubus is a dangerous thing  to tangle with. You should stick to common girl over there, probably  more your speed. I could seriously injure you," she says with mock concern. "Though your chances of falling off are slimmer with me...got something to hold onto."



Makenna's still clearly horrified by the whole situation but she rebucks at Dee's comments, looking down then crossing her arms while glaring, "I've got something enough thank-you-very-much.  Not that it's any of your concern."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

HP: 51/51

Fort: +5 = +3[Class] +2[Con]
Ref: +8 = +3[Class] +5[Dex]
Will: +3 = +1[Class] +2[Wis] +1 to fear saves

AC: 20 (15 touch, 15 flat footed)
CMD: 19 = 10 + Base attack bonus 4+ Strength modifier 0+ Dexterity modifier 5+ special size modifier 0 + miscellaneous modifiers 0
"Guess talking time is over. This shouldn't take too long."
Ulysesn draws his crossbow to attack the insects positioning himself in front of the people most venerable to physical combat.(makenna, wizards, etc)

attack rounds 1-5

*Spoiler*: __ 











dmg rounds 1-5

*Spoiler*: __ 



1:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2013)

"Yes, you're a very pretty lady," Dee drags Mackenna away from the front lines. "Let's take a trip away from those things, I'm not much for front line fighting." 

*Initiative: 1d20+9 → 19*

*Round 1:* Dee will try and set her sights on the closest of the attackers and fire at him first. 

*Attack Roll:* 1d20+8 [18] → 26

*Damage Roll: *1d10 → 6

*Other Rounds:* Dee will reload as a move action. If she's within eighty feet she's hitting them for touch AC only and as such she'll try not to let any of them get out of that range. 

*Attack: *

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+8 [8] → 16
1d20+8 [17] → 25
1d20+8 [5] → 13
1d20+8 [2] → 10




*Damage: *

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d10 → 5
1d10 → 1
1d10 → 3
1d10 → 3


----------



## Tiger (Jul 9, 2013)

((Initiative: ))

*Spoiler*: __ 




[20, 10] = (30)




Kiyro throws off his coat, as his Scorpion tattoo melts off his arm and skitters to the rocky ground, weaving around Kiyro's feet. He'll protect Kiyro with his stinger if needed.

*Round 1*

Kiyro casts *[Mage Armor]* on Ricket right away by tagging him in the shoulder, expecting him to be the center of attention.

*Round 2*

Kiyro moves toward Dee and places a hand on her upper back at the nape of her neck, and the other on her firing arm, casting *[Guidance]* for her to use on one of her following shots.

*Rounds 3-5*

Kiyro won't waste any more spells, instead using the *[Evil Eye Hex]* on a different insect each round, calling for a debilitation toward their _attack rolls_. If they're not within 30 feet by this time, he'll move until they are, but making it a priority not to get much closer.


----------



## kluang (Jul 9, 2013)

Zozaria draws his blade. 

HP 31

AC15

F4
R2
W3

Intiative

*Spoiler*: __ 





Roll(1d20)+1:
12,+1
Total:13

Attack

Roll(1d20)+5:
6,+5
Total:11

Roll(1d20)+5:
7,+5
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+5:
6,+5
Total:11

Roll(1d20)+5:
9,+5
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+5:
16,+5
Total:21

Damage

Roll(1d10)+2:
1,+2
Total:3

Roll(1d10)+2:
8,+2
Total:10

Roll(1d10)+2:
9,+2
Total:11

Roll(1d10)+2:
8,+2
Total:10

Roll(1d10)+2:
4,+2
Total:6


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2013)

"Perhaps we should postpone discussion of Ulysesn's many attempted romantic entanglements until something isn't trying to kill us," Drell suggests, reaching for his spell component pouch and taking aim at the nearest bug.

*Initiative*
1d20+9 → [3,9] = *(12)*

HP: 40
AC: 15 
F(+4) R (+6) W(+3)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Basically just pepper these guys with *Acid Orb*, staying comfortably behind the heavy hitters.

*Round 1*

1d20+3 → [2,3] = (5)
1d3→ [3] = (3)

*Round 2*

1d20+3 → [5,3] = (8)
1d3→ [1] = (1)

*Round 3*

1d20+3 → [8,3] = (11)
1d3→ [3] = (3)

*Round 4*

1d20+3 → [13,3] = (16)
1d3→ [3] = (3)

*Round 5*

1d20+3 → [4,3] = (7)
1d3→ [3] = (3)




((Wow those are some bad rolls))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 9, 2013)

Hayao gives Dee a knowing nod of thanks as she gets Makenna back, and then assumes his normal stance to step up to the front line in order to combat the insect threat.


*Spoiler*: __ 



---- Signed section - include this line ----

Results displayed via web.
Summary: Dice rolls generated by PBE Games


--------------------------------------------------
Roll One
Generating 1 rolls of d20, 10 per line.
Comment: Initiative

 16 + 6 = 22

--------------------------------------------------
Roll Two
Generating 5 rolls of d20, 10 per line.
Comment: Attack Rolls

 10 18 12 19  4 (+4) = 14 22 16 23 8

--------------------------------------------------
Roll Three
Generating 5 rolls of d8, 10 per line.
Comment: Damage Rolls

 8 + 3 = 11

 5 2 2 3 (+2) = 7 4 4 5

---- Signed section - include this line ----

Signature: 5505021f300e7077b8332cdaab3c94b7099d2d238baa7a29eb2c1d03de1115f5
To verify: this

---
Dice rolls by: this
Roller version 1.5
Contact: 

Apparently InvisibleCastle is down


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2013)

Ricket draws his warhammer and shield and advances maybe 10 feet away from the group waiting for the creatures to smash into him like a rock against a wave.

Initiative: 
1d20+1
7+1 = 8



Round 1:
"Kyiro, I am already wearing armor, one that's better than your spell. You are wasting your magics," Ricket says to Kyiro's mage armor.

K. Religion:
1d20+7
19+7 = 26 Ricket wants to see if he has seen/heard of these type of Insect before.

Ricket will be swinging his hammer and smashing some heads.


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




r1
1d20+7
15+7 = 22

r2
1d20+7
11+7 = 18

r3
1d20+7
5+7 = 12

r4
1d20+7
20+7 = 27

r5
1d20+7
2+7 = 9

*Cleave:*
r1
1d20+7
8+7 = 15

r2
1d20+7
5+7 = 12

r3
1d20+7
18+7 = 25

r4
1d20+7
6+7 = 13

r5
1d20+7
15+7 = 22





*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




r1
1d8+5
3+5 = 8

r2
1d8+5
3+5 = 8

r3
1d8+5
7+5 = 12

r4
1d8+5
4+5 = 9

r5
1d8+5
3+5 = 8
*
cleave*
r1
1d8+5
3+5 = 8

r2
1d8+5
7+5 = 12

r3
1d8+5
6+5 = 11

r4
1d8+5
4+5 = 9

r5
1d8+5
3+5 = 8


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2013)

*[SIZE=+1]Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, *Level* 3, *Init* +4, *HP* 54/54, 
*AC* 16, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +8

*Init*
1d20+4
6+4 = 10


*Round 1 *
If possible* Entangle* on the creatures, centered behind them to avoid affecting the rest of the party.
If not possible use* Divine Favor *on herself.


*Round 2*
Keep at least 10 ft of distance from enemy at all time. Casts *Bull's strength *on Hayao. (+4str)

*Round 3 - 5*
Spam Channel Energy for the party as needed.
2d6+3
1,5+3 = 9

2d6+3
2,6+3 = 11

2d6+3
6,1+3 = 10


----------



## Vergil (Jul 10, 2013)

(ah cool, made it in time for combat)

"Magus powers activate!"

Init:

1d20+5
7+5 = 12

HP: 58
AC: 15
F: 7
R: 5
W: 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan uses Spellstrike! (Not that it helped - bad rolls!)
(*Attack: R1 - 5*

1d20+6
11+6 = 17

1d20+6
6+6 = 12

1d20+6
5+6 = 11

1d20+6
7+6 = 13

1d20+6
3+6 = 9

*Dmg 1-5*

1d6+5
3+5 = 8

1d6+5
6+5 = 11

1d6+5
4+5 = 9

1d6+5
6+5 = 11

1d6+5
1+5 = 6


----------



## Kuno (Jul 10, 2013)

Staying back, Kaylee takes aim with her sling.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Init:
1d20+1 → [19,1] = (20)


Attack:
1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)
1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17)
1d20+3 → [4,3] = (7)
1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12)
1d20+3 → [19,3] = (22)


Damage:
1d3 → [3] = (3)
1d3 → [1] = (1)
1d3 → [1] = (1)
1d3 → [3] = (3)
1d3 → [3] = (3)

((Going with a different die roller.  It looks so much neater.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 10, 2013)

Forgot crit con on the 19.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4124602/


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 10, 2013)

Troyce whips at whatever gets in range.

Initiative
(19)+4=23


*Spoiler*: __ 



Whip Attacks
1d20+6
19+6=25
6+6=12
5+6=11
19+6=25
13+6=15

Whip Damage
1d3+2
3+2=5
3+2=5
3+2=5
3+2=5
2+2=4


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 10, 2013)

She opens her mouth to respond to Duncan, then grins when Hayao comments, then gives a thumbs up.   She will run to the front of the group and use unarmed strikes if and when they get near.


Init
Roll(1d20)+2:
8,+2
Total:10

Attack

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+3:
12,+3
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+3:
9,+3
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+3:
10,+3
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+3:
19,+3
Total:22




Damage

*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d6)+3:
3,+3
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+3:
2,+3
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+3:
5,+3
Total:8

Roll(1d6)+3:
1,+3
Total:4

Roll(1d6)+3:
4,+3
Total:7


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 10, 2013)

*Round 1
*Hayao advances in front of the party, his cold iron katana hisses as it slices a neat line across the insect infested corpse he's facing.  Dee lines up a shot against a second corpse and fires, the bullet hits but seems to barely scratch the creature.

The two closest corpses advance on Hayao to return the favor wielding their arms awkwardly as if clubs (Hayao -5, -3) while two remain back invoking magic on the back ranks (Dee -11, Ulysesn -5, Drell -5, Duncan -11, Tassara -5, Ricket -5 Mass inflict wounds).  

Ulysesn fires at one of the wounded creatures, the bolt draws blood but seems shallower than he expected.  Zozaria charges forward, his sword flashes briefly as it strikes the creature drawing blood.  The creature tries to counter but isn't able to connect.

Duncan and a creature collide together trading blows (Duncan -8).  Yuki advances beside him flanking to help out, her punch connects solidly though it feels like punching a wall.

Tassara calls forth plantlife from the ground, thorny red brush grows up from the ground entangling _all_ the creatures ((@#$@ing dice)).

*Round 2
*Kiyro intones a cantrip to guide Dee's shots, she fires however this time the round bounces clean off the corpse.  Troyce moves forward to engage the flanked creature precisely sneaking his whip through a chink in the armor of the insect.

Hayao attacks his target his sword hisses again as it carves another wound in the creature.  The two engaged with him try to catch him, while he deflects their bludgeoning arms one bites across his shoulder (Hayao -6).

Zozaria attacks his foe, again his sword flashes as it strikes carving another wound in the creature.  It tries to strike him back but again fails to connect with the agile magus.

Duncan and Yuki gang up on their opponent.  Duncan draws another line of blood but Yuki's hit again feels like slamming into a wall.

Recognizing that Hayao seems to be doing the best Tassara imbues him with the strength of a bull hoping to squeak out a little more damage.  Ricket cracks his hammer into one of his foes again, though the wound seems minimal.

*Round 3*:
Kiyro hexes the attack of one of the creatures Hayao is fighting hoping to give him an edge.  Whether from this or his skill Hayao avoids their attack while striking another hissing cut on the first opponent.

The two opponents Ricket is fighting attempt to connect with him but the paladin's armor serves him well while he strikes back at one of them with his hammer.

Duncan's opponent connects with his club-like blow rattling the magus' teeth (-9HP), the magus focuses through the pain to return the attack striking the head from the insect-like creature and dropping it to the ground still.

Yuki moves around to assist Kiyro, flanking his wounded opponent.  Focusing her energy she strikes, it's still painful hitting the creature but the damage is enough to drop the creature to the ground.

Zozaria hits his opponent again, cutting another deep wound on the corpse while carefully avoiding the counter attack.  Tassara heals the party (+9 HP to anyone wounded).  One of the creatures in the back finally breaks free from the vines, taking stock of the situation the insect explodes out of the body and quickly digs itself into the ground vanishing.

*Round 4*:
Kiyro hexes Hayao's other opponent hoping to aid the samurai however the creature manages to connect regardless (Hayao -7), the elf returns the blow with a sweeping strike slicing the body open, inside the corpse the group can see the insect somehow gripping the body manipulating it from the inside.

Rickets opponents balk, one manages to break free of it's entanglements and flees, the other fails and Ricket takes advantage of it's struggling to line up a powerful blow cracking bones of the body with his hammer.  The creature is still standing but obviously won't be for long.

Zozaria his his opponent for the fourth time, finally slaying the creature.  Duncan moves to aid Hayao adding more damage to the wounded opponent while Tassara again heals the injured (+11 HP).

*Round 5:
*Troyce cracks his whip at the split open insect, snagging the bug and ripping it lifelessly from the corpse.  Ricket's last opponent manages to break free from it's entanglement, like the others it bursts free from the corpse and flees underground as Ricket attempts to strike the fleeing form futilely.  The remaining trapped in the middle of the vines struggles for a moment before breaking free and escaping underground.

((No, I didn't miss people, I just cut out attacks that couldn't overcome DR))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 10, 2013)

"That wasn't very fun."
Ulysesn walks over to a bug that has one of his bolts sticking in it and pulls it out.
"Shallow, as I thought. 
It's a problem if we can't do much harm to the things that dwell here or is it just these things?"
Ulysesn kicks the insect.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 10, 2013)

Duncan pants a little, giving a thumbs up to tassy who had healed him. "Tassy, what would we do without ye? Probably die in Hell."

Duncan checks to see if they were carrying anything or if there were any still alive. Duncan would like to get to know the enemy a little better by testing various resistances. He asks Dee, "What de ye know about these fellas. Do folk from Hell have any obvious weaknesses?"

Int roll:

1d20+4
2+4 = 6 (oh for...well I suppose it fits...)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 11, 2013)

Hayao flicks his blade deftly to remove the freshly accrued gore and innards, resheathing it with steady hands.  "Certain weapons are more potent against supernatural foes.  I'm not sure about the exact details...but my katana seemed to have a good deal of success."  Hayao shrugs, continuing on.  "It can't be helped, but we shouldn't dally.."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan pants a little, giving a thumbs up to tassy who had healed him. "Tassy, what would we do without ye? Probably die in Hell."
> 
> Duncan checks to see if they were carrying anything or if there were any still alive. Duncan would like to get to know the enemy a little better by testing various resistances. He asks Dee, "What de ye know about these fellas. Do folk from Hell have any obvious weaknesses?"
> 
> ...


Duncan's very generally familiar that some creatures have resistance to injury.  Some require magic to effectively damage, some are more vulnerable to silver or cold iron, and some require exceptional devotion to alignment (good/evil/chaos/law).

He doesn't know anything specific about denizens of the abyss though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

Knowledge check: 
   1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25) 

Dee is trying to see if she might know what manner of material to make bullets from for this.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Knowledge check:
> 1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25)
> 
> Dee is trying to see if she might know what manner of material to make bullets from for this.



Sorry, you'd need ranks in Knowledge: Planes in order to do that check.

Though Hayao's assumption is a reasonable one.


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2013)

Ricket is going to attempt to recall any stories told back in the monastery about these creatures.

K. Religion:
1d20+7
18+7 = 25


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan pants a little, giving a thumbs up to tassy who had healed him. "Tassy, what would we do without ye? Probably die in Hell."
> 
> Duncan checks to see if they were carrying anything or if there were any still alive. Duncan would like to get to know the enemy a little better by testing various resistances. He asks Dee, "What de ye know about these fellas. Do folk from Hell have any obvious weaknesses?"
> 
> ...



"No idea, I could make guesses as to what materials to try, but even then I don't have said materials on me and I would need some time to sit and manufacture the solutions or the bullets to help us cope," Dee says all of this before she runs out of breath, she's still panting from the fight. 

She reaches up and tinkers with her goggles for a moment. "Truth be told, I would say our sword wielding friend here has the right idea. We need to move on unless you want to bed down here for the night while I break out my kit and start mixing solutions."


----------



## Tiger (Jul 11, 2013)

Kiyro tries to remember seeing these specific creatures before, and if he can share any useful advice to the fighters or magi in the group.

He also feels a little embarrassed about using Mage Armor on an apparently well-armored ally, making a mental note that armor is a bit different with these folks than where he's from.

((Knowledge: Planes 1d20+11
[5, 11] = 16
Bleh.))


----------



## kluang (Jul 11, 2013)

"You said your blade is effective against the creature of the Abyss."

Knowledge Planes.

1d20+9

12+9= 21

"Cold iron is effective against the denizen of this plane. Your blade is made by it perhaps? "


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 11, 2013)

"Either that, or I cut cleaner for blind luck.  I believe there's a reason my Order favors cold iron, however."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Either that, or I cut cleaner for blind luck.  I believe there's a reason my Order favors cold iron, however."



"Makes sense and you are right there isn't much we can do about it. I guess we have to rely on the ones with holy might while we are here."

"I'd suggest we all keep a look out and stay on our toes while we move along."
Ulysesn looks at Dee with a smirk
"Lead on."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Either that, or I cut cleaner for blind luck.  I believe there's a reason my Order favors cold iron, however."



"I've come across things made of the stuff before, though I didn't know exactly what it was meant to combat against," Dee says as she glances to Hayao. "I will be sure to pick up some raw materials the next time I'm in the city. A girl has to be prepared," Dee smirks as she continues to walk on. 

"If this is a dream someone pinch me and wake me up," she muses.


----------



## kluang (Jul 11, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I've come across things made of the stuff before, though I didn't know exactly what it was meant to combat against," Dee says as she glances to Hayao. "I will be sure to pick up some raw materials the next time I'm in the city. A girl has to be prepared," Dee smirks as she continues to walk on.
> 
> "If this is a dream someone pinch me and wake me up," she muses.



"Different creatures, different weakness. Cold iron for feys and demon, silver for lycanthrope and devils. Knowing your enemy weakness can help you in battle."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

kluang said:


> "Different creatures, different weakness. Cold iron for feys and demon, silver for lycanthrope and devils. Knowing your enemy weakness can help you in battle."



"I can get all those materials to deal with various things later," Dee says. She pauses for a moment to pout. "Awe, I just realized I packed a bunch of pellet bombs before I left the Inn and if everything I run into is stupid and immune to regular pellets I'll have to make a _whole new _set of bombs for those things..." Dee whines.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I can get all those materials to deal with various things later," Dee says. She pauses for a moment to pout. "Awe, I just realized I packed a bunch of pellet bombs before I left the Inn and if everything I run into is stupid and immune to regular pellets I'll have to make a _whole new _set of bombs for those things..." Dee whines.



"Pellet bombs? How many? If we bump into anything too troublesome we could light them all at once and shove it down its throat."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2013)

Muk said:


> Ricket is going to attempt to recall any stories told back in the monastery about these creatures.
> 
> K. Religion:
> 1d20+7
> 18+7 = 25





Law said:


> Kiyro tries to remember seeing these specific  creatures before, and if he can share any useful advice to the fighters  or magi in the group.
> 
> He also feels a little embarrassed about using Mage Armor on an  apparently well-armored ally, making a mental note that armor is a bit  different with these folks than where he's from.
> 
> ...



You're both able to identify the creatures as Vermlek, twisted insect-like creatures spawned from the souls of defilers of the dead.

Ricket remembers hearing that though they're living creatures (at least as such a term applies to demons) their twisted connection to the dead makes them feed off of negative energy almost as if undead.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Pellet bombs? How many? If we bump into anything too troublesome we could light them all at once and shove it down its throat."



"You're not blowing up two hundred gold worth of pellet bombs in something's throat," Dee places her hands on her hips and turns to face him. 

"We can only use them if there's a real emergency. To tell the truth I have a lot of stuff in the bag. Alchemist fire, Acids, this cool stuff that turns into shards of crystal when it blows up, thunderstones, fireworks...do you even know what fireworks are?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 11, 2013)

Hayao purses his lips, sighing. "Unfortunately, yes. And that's a sore subject besides," the elf comments, trailing behind the Teifling as they continued.


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2013)

"Well, these insects are called Vermleks and are defilers of the dead. Though they are alive, they feed on the necromantic magic and energy," Ricket says after examine one of their corpses. "I don't think we have anyone practicing the dark arts, so it shouldn't be a problem accidentally healing them with the dark arts."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2013)

(( If they are affected by Positive energy as with undead, would Tassara's channeling damage them too?))


"I have a spell to* align a weapon* with the forces of Good. It might last a couple of minutes so if you want it, I should cast it just before a battle" Tassara explains. 

"I also have another spell to create a *weapon of spiritual force*... even with their resistance to normal damage, the hits from this weapon should hurt them enough"


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2013)

"I am unsure if positive energy will harm them. And if it does, they probably will try to resist it. I don't think I'll need your magic. I've got my smite if it comes down to it. Though I'll save if for when I actually need it," Ricket refuses Tassandra's magical spell.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2013)

Muk said:


> "I am unsure if positive energy will harm them. And if it does, they probably will try to resist it. I don't think I'll need your magic. I've got my smite if it comes down to it. Though I'll save if for when I actually need it," Ricket refuses Tassandra's magical spell.



((   ))

"Of course, Monsieur Ricket. I know you can handle it on your own. But I'm sure the rest of the party will require some of this assistance dealing with them. They should know what other spells I have to offer..."


SPELLS
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light
Create Water
Bless
Bless
Protection from Evil
Protection from evil
Spiritual weapon
Spiritual Weapon
Align weapon GOOD


Resistance
Guidance
Purify Food and Water
Know Direction
Entangle
Produce Flame
Produce Flame
Bull's Strenth
Cat's Grace


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2013)

"That sounds pretty badass, Tassy. Best keep that spell for a big guy or if ye see we're gettin our arses kicked. I'm sure the big guy here is not someone we'd like te meet in a dark alley." Duncan scratches his head. "Well I guess we're done here."

He pokes the thing once more and (presumably) after finding nothing of use from them asks, "so keep going then?"

He looks for any sort of clue as to where to go or any other alternate path.

Perception
1d20+3
3+3 = 6


Knowledge Dungeoneering: (Hell is a big dungeon maybe? )
1d20+6
19+6 = 25


----------



## Kuno (Jul 11, 2013)

Kaylee frowns at her sling.  "I really need to get something better."  Looking at the bodies on the ground she scowls, feeling as if something was missing then shrugs.  "That was a lot of noise.  We should definitely keep moving before something else joins us."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2013)

"Don't worry bout it Kaylee. I'm sure you'll find yer rhythm soon enough."

Duncan moves closer to Kaylee and whispers, "Don't tell anyone but I was bottom of my class in Magus school and yer a lot smarter than I am." Duncan says and puts an arm round her shoulder.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 11, 2013)

Kaylee gives a small nod at Duncan's words.  "Yeah...Thanks..." she mumbles glancing at him from the corner of her eye.  She knew the man was just making her feel better but she had seen him in action.  For the moment Kaylee felt like the weakest link and she didn't even have Brox to help her.  It was then that the itch in the back of her mind started up again.  There was something about the bodies on the ground.  "We should go."  Kaylee then moves out from under his arm and follows the rest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "You're not blowing up two hundred gold worth of pellet bombs in something's throat," Dee places her hands on her hips and turns to face him.
> 
> "We can only use them if there's a real emergency. To tell the truth I have a lot of stuff in the bag. Alchemist fire, Acids, this cool stuff that turns into shards of crystal when it blows up, thunderstones, fireworks...do you even know what fireworks are?"


"Not even if that's the only way?"
Ulysesn shrugs
"What Hayao said. Try not to blow yourself up okay, explosives aren't all that safe in my experience."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2013)

"Alright... we should keep going. No use standing here waiting for other wretched things to appear" Tassara says taking a deep breath.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2013)

Duncan watches Kaylee move ahead, "Hate te see ye go, but love te watch ye leave." He smiles to himself. 

"These dreams usually have a purpose. Like something we have te do or something we have te solve. *Kiyro *what do you think our purpose here is?" Duncan having apologized and hatchet buried was now completely over it and spoke to Kiyro comfortably.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

"If the dream is somehow connected to me I doubt that anyone else would have any idea what we're doing here..." Dee says. 

They walked along a little while before she spoke again. "You mentioned a big guy...like some sort of harder opponent in the dreams?" Dee asks. 

"I hope it's not Dad..." her voice trails off.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 11, 2013)

"Yes, but Kiyro has been here for longer than all the rest of us combined. Several times over, I would safely wager. It implies he has a good idea of what to do. His awareness of self is also generally unimpeded, throughout.  Is your father...rather troublesome to you? That wil give you an idea of his possible, role, I think." Hayao narrows his eyes as he observes her change in expression. This could prove rather difficult depending on who she was the progeny of, and how he treated her. The samurai looks to Kiyro for possible confirmation on his shot in the dark.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "If the dream is somehow connected to me I doubt that anyone else would have any idea what we're doing here..." Dee says.
> 
> They walked along a little while before she spoke again. "You mentioned a big guy...like some sort of harder opponent in the dreams?" Dee asks.
> 
> "I hope it's not Dad..." her voice trails off.


"You speak as if your father is the devil... He isn't right?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

"My father is an Incubus, hence the..." she points to the curled horns poking out of her red hair. 

"I'm pretty sure it was him that put me in this world and I'm pretty sure he has plans for me too. Needless to say I don't think he counted on that rebellious spirit working against him," she smiles slightly at the thought. 

Dee sighs running her hand up the underside of the rifle to check the safety. "But if someone else has been here longer and knows how this all works, then by all means let's defer to him."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "My father is an Incubus, hence the..." she points to the curled horns poking out of her red hair.
> 
> "I'm pretty sure it was him that put me in this world and I'm pretty sure he has plans for me too. Needless to say I don't think he counted on that rebellious spirit working against him," she smiles slightly at the thought.
> 
> Dee sighs running her hand up the underside of the rifle to check the safety. "But if someone else has been here longer and knows how this all works, then by all means let's defer to him."



"It would be best if we avoid him, I don't think we are properly equipped to handle him alone; let alone with backup even if it's a dream. But if the only way out is to meet him... lets hope he's more considerate than you imply."
Ulysesn reloads his crossbow fully in preparation.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It would be best if we avoid him, I don't think we are properly equipped to handle him alone; let alone with backup even if it's a dream. But if the only way out is to meet him... lets hope he's more considerate than you imply."
> Ulysesn reloads his crossbow fully in preparation.


"I doubt he would outright kill me, I'm his daughter after all. But I don't think he's above beating the shit out of me...among other things," Dee says with a shudder.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2013)

"Och, we can take 'im! Bring it on I say. Anything that thinks its right te beat the shit out of their daughter just for shits and giggles deserves te get his ass kicked. Where's he live? I'm totally up fer goin te his house an tellin him what for!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Och, we can take 'im! Bring it on I say. Anything that thinks its right te beat the shit out of their daughter just for shits and giggles deserves te get his ass kicked. Where's he live? I'm totally up fer goin te his house an tellin him what for!"


"He's a demon, so he lives in Hell basically. And we probably couldn't take him. Most of the time that kind of creature wouldn't even fight if it could avoid it," Dee says. "They're all tricks and deception."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2013)

"Tricks an deception eh? Sounds like a right bastard. Doesn't he have a house or some pit that he calls home? But if ye don't really want te beat him te a pulp then I'm no gonna argue. We got a bunch of decent fighters here with ye in Hell. Now is as good a time as any te show that yer no a little girl any more."

Duncan grins "And believe me, yer not!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2013)

Ulysesn sighs
"Where are we even going?"
Ulysesn looks around for any landmarks within the area.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "He's a demon, so he lives in Hell basically. And we probably couldn't take him. Most of the time that kind of creature wouldn't even fight if it could avoid it," Dee says. "They're all tricks and deception."



"Sounds like you know those things first hand. Care to spoil the details some? I know it probably isn't pleasant but it might help know which way to go."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Tricks an deception eh? Sounds like a right bastard. Doesn't he have a house or some pit that he calls home? But if ye don't really want te beat him te a pulp then I'm no gonna argue. We got a bunch of decent fighters here with ye in Hell. Now is as good a time as any te show that yer no a little girl any more."
> 
> Duncan grins "And believe me, yer not!"



"I haven't been a little girl in a long time," Dee says. "But I would avoid meeting him head on. My dad I mean. Sorry, I'm the Queen of the Non-sequitur."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sighs
> "Where are we even going?"
> Ulysesn looks around for any landmarks within the area.
> 
> ...



"I don't know the details to tell the truth, my human father and my mother raised me. My birth father only comes around when he wants to stir up trouble. There's not much more to it than that."


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 11, 2013)

"I'm afraid I have to agree that we are pretty aimless. Are we trying to find an exit?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "I'm afraid I have to agree that we are pretty aimless. Are we trying to find an exit?"


Ulysesn finally notices Troyce speaking.
"Oh are we talking now? Say, have you checked if you still have that cure by any chance?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

"Cure?" Dee perks up. "Cure for what?" The idea of any conversation that's not her father sounds good right now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Cure?" Dee perks up. "Cure for what?" The idea of any conversation that's not her father sounds good right now.


Ulysesn shrugs
"None of us really know. Maybe Troyce does, I've been wondering myself. As for who its for his "mother". "


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

"I might be able to be of some assistance, I do a bit of dabbling in Alchemy. If it's that kind of cure," Dee says Troyce.


----------



## kluang (Jul 11, 2013)

"I suggest we make haste to find the exit. This isn't Mount Celestia."

Zozaria looks around for an exit

Knowledge Planes

Roll(1d20)+9:
17,+9
Total:26


----------



## Tiger (Jul 11, 2013)

Kiyro shifts from foot to foot uneasily before scooping up his familiar, and watching indifferently as it melts into his skin and disappears up his sleeve.

He then picks up and throws on his long, light coat before giving a quick shrug of his shoulders.

"We started this way, we may as well continue on until we're given a reason to alter course. It's not aimless, it's just how these things work. I understand why you guys might be confused...until now you've immediately arrived right where you needed to be, but sometimes you just have to start moving in a direction. The dream will be where it needs to be, and as long as you don't over-think your direction, so you will be as well."

He motions for the half-blood tinkerer to lead on again down the path.

"I can help and advise when called upon, but you're still the protagonist of this particular story."

Flipping the collar of his coat up and wrapping his arms closer around him, he waits for Dee and the others to move. He hopes they have been able to master chatting while moving since their arrival in the forest.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

Dee raises one eyebrow as a devilish smirk appears on her face. "I've got a slight confession to make, Kiyro...I'm always the protagonist of the story," with those words she struck off in the same direction they had been headed. As she moved she fiddled with a flip piece atop her rifle.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 11, 2013)

Kiyro takes a deep, pained breath, followed by an eye-roll as he follows.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn shrugs
> "None of us really know. Maybe Troyce does, I've been wondering myself. As for who its for his "mother". "



"Nah, all I know is that medical workers can't figure out how to fix it it and clerics won't even condsider-" Troyce pauses abruptly. "Hold on, do I?"

Troyce checks of the bottle is still there.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2013)

In the center of the "valley" is a rocky opening.  The outside is natural stone (assuming you call anything here "natural") however it quickly becomes worked stone blocks inside.



Crossbow said:


> "Nah, all I know is that medical workers can't figure out how to fix it it and clerics won't even condsider-" Troyce pauses abruptly. "Hold on, do I?"
> 
> Troyce checks of the bottle is still there.


He does.


----------



## kluang (Jul 11, 2013)

"I think there's a structure behind this place."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

Dee examines the work of the bricks in the crevice. 

*Knowledge (engineering): *
   1d20+9 → [12,9] = (21)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee examines the work of the bricks in the crevice.
> 
> *Knowledge (engineering): *
> 1d20+9 → [12,9] = (21)


Ulysesn does the same


"Well I guess this is the right way... Right?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2013)

The bricks appear to be... bricks. 

They're clearly crafted, they don't stand out as any particular race's craftsmanship.  Likely they were added to the tunnel to fortify it against dirt collapsing or because whomever built the area preferred bricks to smooth stone aesthetically.  They show some signs of wear from time, whatever this is has apparently been here quite some time.

They don't find any signs of traps or mechanical devices.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

"Well the bricks are just normal bricks. Whoever put them here did so a while back. Obvious reasons for doing this..." Dee runs her hand along the jagged surfaces of the bricks before putting her face close to them to inspect them and finally putting her cheek against them. 

"...to hold in the dirt and keep the wall from collapsing. They don't look like anyone's craftsmanship in particular either," Dee adds.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2013)

"Yep... those are bricks alright."
Ulysesn laughs
"I was half expecting the wall to come to life with how crazy this place is. Lets keep going and keep our eyes open for anything Dee."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 11, 2013)

"Yay, another dark and dreary place."  Kaylee puts on a fake smile then sighs.  "Sorry..."  She says softly at her words.  "This place gets to you I guess."  Looking around she shrugs.  "Shall we go down?  Find out what is in Hell's Basement?"  If they head in and it is ark, Kaylee will pull out a torch and cast spark to light it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Yay, another dark and dreary place."  Kaylee puts on a fake smile then sighs.  "Sorry..."  She says softly at her words.  "This place gets to you I guess."  Looking around she shrugs.  "Shall we go down?  Find out what is in Hell's Basement?"  If they head in and it is ark, Kaylee will pull out a torch and cast spark to light it.



"Sorry, I forget that not everyone sees in the dark," Dee says.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 11, 2013)

"No worries, I forget some do."  Kaylee lets a genuine smile show.  "I will follow your lead Miss Dee.  Down to the letter..."  She shivers thinking about the creatures that they might see.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Yay, another dark and dreary place."  Kaylee puts on a fake smile then sighs.  "Sorry..."  She says softly at her words.  "This place gets to you I guess."  Looking around she shrugs.  "Shall we go down?  Find out what is in Hell's Basement?"  If they head in and it is dark, Kaylee will pull out a torch and cast spark to light it.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Sorry, I forget that not everyone sees in the dark," Dee says.


Ulysesn figuring this is as good a time to mess around,lights his everburning torch and puts the flame right under Dee's backpack to try to give her a scare.
"For you."
((everburning torch can't actually light things on fire or burn them.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "No worries, I forget some do."  Kaylee lets a genuine smile show.  "I will follow your lead Miss Dee.  Down to the letter..."  She shivers thinking about the creatures that they might see.



"Thanks, never had anyone follow me before," Dee smiles. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn figuring this is as good a time to mess around,lights his everburning torch and puts the flame right under Dee's backpack to try to give her a scare.
> "For you."
> ((everburning torch can't actually light things on fire or burn them.))



Dee grimaces. "You realize I'm know some alchemical stuff, right? I'm pretty well versed in what ever burning torches are."


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 11, 2013)

"I say we go for it. Can't be much more dangerous than anywhere else here."

Troyce clears his throat. "And, uh, if Dee is okay with it, I'd like to be closer to the head of march here. Keep an eye out for death traps, you know."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "I say we go for it. Can't be much more dangerous than anywhere else here."
> 
> Troyce clears his throat. "And, uh, if Dee is okay with it, I'd like to be closer to the head of march here. Keep an eye out for death traps, you know."


"Be my guest, actually. I don't want to fall into acid or something like that," Dee says.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee grimaces. "You realize I'm know some alchemical stuff, right? I'm pretty well versed in what ever burning torches are."



"Heh. Impressed Kiyro over there, but really hold onto it you are leading after all."
Ulysesn hands the everburning torch to Dee and starts mumbling about a lack of a reaction once she starts walking forward again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Heh. Impressed Kiyro over there, but really hold onto it you are leading after all."
> Ulysesn hands the everburning torch to Dee and starts mumbling about a lack of a reaction once she starts walking forward again.


"Holding onto it means I can't use my gun...I could tie it to the barrel of the gun, but that takes a while," Dee says as she waves away the torch. 

"Also, if you're really wanting to get into my pants that bad all you have to do is put a few drinks in me or ask," Dee chuckles here. "You being all nice and polite is really throwing me off. I'm just not used to it," she says with mock disgust.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Holding onto it means I can't use my gun...I could tie it to the barrel of the gun, but that takes a while," Dee says as she waves away the torch.
> 
> "Also, if you're really wanting to get into my pants that bad all you have to do is put a few drinks in me or ask," Dee chuckles here. "You being all nice and polite is really throwing me off. I'm just not used to it," she says with mock disgust.



"Oh, okay..."
Ulysesn seems to have somewhat of a look of disappointment he enjoys the banter more than anything
"Hey Troyce catch!"
Ulysesn tosses the torch towards Troyce without warning.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2013)

The group enters the tunnel.  It quickly becomes dark save for the lights they bring with them, the torches flickering as the wind blows down the tunnel around them.

The path is straight with a moderate decline (~15%).  The tunnel continues on straight and monotonous for nearly an hour before the tunnel splits in a four-way intersection.  Shortly after the intersection ahead of them is a large stone doorway, the door lacks any sort of handle or obvious method for opening them.


```
[FONT=Courier New]     ╒═╕
│ │  │ │  │ │
│ └──┘ └──┘ │
└[/FONT][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New]─[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New]─[/FONT][/FONT]──┐ ┌───[/FONT][FONT=Courier New]─┘[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][FONT=Courier New][/FONT]     │ │
[/FONT]
```

((If people would like to give perception checks now would be a good time....))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The group enters the tunnel.  It quickly becomes dark save for the lights they bring with them, the torches flickering as the wind blows down the tunnel around them.
> 
> The path is straight with a moderate decline (~15%).  The tunnel continues on straight and monotonous for nearly an hour before the tunnel splits in a four-way intersection.  Shortly after the intersection ahead of them is a large stone doorway, the door lacks any sort of handle or obvious method for opening them.
> 
> ...



*Perception: *
   1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 11, 2013)

Perception
1d20+6
20+6=26


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The group enters the tunnel.  It quickly becomes dark save for the lights they bring with them, the torches flickering as the wind blows down the tunnel around them.
> 
> The path is straight with a moderate decline (~15%).  The tunnel continues on straight and monotonous for nearly an hour before the tunnel splits in a four-way intersection.  Shortly after the intersection ahead of them is a large stone doorway, the door lacks any sort of handle or obvious method for opening them.
> 
> ...




"I guess they want us to split up or maybe only one way opens it?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Perception
> 1d20+6
> 20+6=26


Something seems off to you, after a moment it clicks.  The wind that had been blowing down the tunnel with the party has stopped.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2013)

(I'll assume Troyce relays this to the party.)

Duncan casts *Dancing lights*

Duncan tries to remember what the wind means:

Dungeoneering:

1d20+5
12+5 = 17


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2013)

Vergil said:


> (I'll assume Troyce relays this to the party.)
> 
> Duncan casts *Dancing lights*
> 
> ...



Wind is very unusual in dungeons (unless they're really massive).

However since there was a downdraft at the entrance it's not so strange that the wind could have followed the party so long as there's a vent for it to leave on the other end.

It's stopping could mean that wherever it was going sealed off or it could simply mean that the winds outside have shifted so they're no longer blowing into the mine.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 12, 2013)

"So Left or Right Dee?"


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2013)

Ricket will walk forward and try touch the door, maybe it is an illusion? If nothing happens, he'll begin examining it a little closer.

Search:
1d20+6
9+6 = 15

If the door is solid and he can't find anything, he'll test the doors durability with his hammer.

Damage 2handed:
1d8+7
7+7 = 14


----------



## Tiger (Jul 12, 2013)

"My suggestion would be, split the group into two equal halves, one half, say group A stays at the intersection, while the other half, group B tries the left path. That way if something bad happens down that path, group A will still be close enough to hear if something went wrong, but also in a spot to witness if something happens to the door.

Then if the path is a dead-end the group B comes back and the roles reverse for the right path."

Kiyro says, not taking his eyes off the big door. He has a feeling the door was open when they entered the cave, thanks to hearing others talk about the wind and dungeon dynamics.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2013)

"By the way, you guys been calling this place hell this and hell that. I don't know if you care at all, but this place is the Abyss, not hell. If it were hell, they wouldn't be so nice and stupid like the insects earlier," Ricket says while he's examining the door.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 12, 2013)

To the keen observer, it doesn't appear as if Hayao requires torchlight to operate with any sort of autonomy in the cave.  Indeed, he seems to shy away from the brighter torches, but agrees with Kiyro's suggestion when it comes up.  "Then it's simply a matter of who to send.  I can also see in the dark, so Dee and I should be in separate groups in case something happens to snuff out an entire group's torches.  Perhaps Tassara should go with the group that's going to investigate the path as well?  And Troyce to catch any potential traps.  Ricket to make sure you're safe, and Kiyro because he knows what he's doing.  The rest of us can investigate the door while you're gone, and then we can switch?  Ulysesn and Duncan seem to have a head for inspecting this specific sort of dilemma, and Drell's...well Drell seems to know everything.  Does that seem ideal to everyone?  Meet us back here in 20 minutes; we'll come looking for you if you take any longer."

Group A - Tassara, Dee, Troyce, Ricket, Kiyro, Zozario (goes to search path)
Group B - Kaylee, Duncan, Hayao, Ulysesn, Yuki, Drell (stays to investigate door)

To begin, Hayao casts Detect Magic on the door and inspects it closely for any sort of obvious runes or marks.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2013)

"Wait wait! We need te follow where the wind is blowin. Anywhere else is a dead end. Don't split the group - we had enough trouble with those wee guys. This wind could mean the cave is fuckin massive, but I reckon it just means that we need te follow it to find the other end. " Duncan says to Hayao.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 12, 2013)

"The wind most likely was blowing through that now closed door, Duncan. We're searching the paths to find a way to open it again. Perhaps so we can find out who closed it on us to begin with..."

He weighs his options, and proceeds, "If we all go down one path and flip a switch, how exactly do we know what that switch did, not only that, but what if there is something on the other side that needs to be kept at bay or questioned before the door can be closed again?"

He points to the four-way intersection.

"Group B stays right there to make sure the acoustics of the cave don't drown out the sound if there's trouble Group A can't handle on their own. We'll call for help if we need it, and if at least one member of Group B with sharp hearing stays on that intersection, they should hear it. If Group A finds the path seems to be going on for a very long time, we'll simply turn back and regroup."


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2013)

"I'd say we spend some time inspecting this door, then follow the wind like Duncan said. Not so sure about splitting the group. We just spend about an hour or so walking down this path just to get to this intersection. Who knows how long these path are. We might be gone for a few hours while you wait here twiddling your thumbs," Ricket seems to agree with Duncan on this one.


----------



## kluang (Jul 12, 2013)

"Ok I agree with this set up."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2013)

"I don't. My dream and my say. We're not splitting up. For one thing there could be traps down one of these paths. There could also be a cave in. If we get cut off and the path we took is the only way into that area then we're completely separated," Dee says. 

"And like Duncan pointed out. Those monsters earlier aren't hurt by most of the weapons we have here. If they show up while the people with Cold Iron are gone the other group is left completely vulnerable," Dee says agreeing with Ricket and Duncan.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2013)

kluang said:


> "Ok I agree with this set up."



"See even the blood thirsty Magus is agreeing with us. So I got four votes on sticking together against the two for splitting up. Not doing a good job of leading there are you, Mr Samurai Captain," Ricket says in a sarcastic tone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> To the keen observer, it doesn't appear as if Hayao requires torchlight to operate with any sort of autonomy in the cave.  Indeed, he seems to shy away from the brighter torches, but agrees with Kiyro's suggestion when it comes up.  "Then it's simply a matter of who to send.  I can also see in the dark, so Dee and I should be in separate groups in case something happens to snuff out an entire group's torches. "


"The everburning torch I gave Troyce cannot be snuffed out that easily."
Ulysesn looks at Makenna and points
"Did you forget to include her in any plans?"


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I don't. My dream and my say. We're not splitting up. For one thing there could be traps down one of these paths. There could also be a cave in. If we get cut off and the path we took is the only way into that area then we're completely separated," Dee says.
> 
> "And like Duncan pointed out. Those monsters earlier aren't hurt by most of the weapons we have here. If they show up while the people with Cold Iron are gone the other group is left completely vulnerable," Dee says agreeing with Ricket and Duncan.


"It's best we stay together for now unless we have no choice but to split. Lets scout both first then if we have no choice split up."


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2013)

"Make that 5 votes," Ricket says as he hears Ulysesn voice his opinion. "Hmm are you the minority leader or something?" He's continue to bash on Hayato's leader job role.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2013)

Muk said:


> Ricket will walk forward and try touch the door, maybe it is an illusion? If nothing happens, he'll begin examining it a little closer.
> 
> Search:
> 1d20+6
> ...


The crack from the hammer echos loudly about the passageway.  It does mark the door though the damage seems minor (it's normal stone, hardness 8.  The door's fairly thick though so it has lots of HP).


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 12, 2013)

"Are you quite done?" Hayao inquires of Ricket from the shaded patch of corridor he'd stuck to.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2013)

"Well, the door is solid and not an illusion. It is rather thick, however if you want to, we most certainly are able to break through it with brute strength," Ricket says. "It would take a while and make a lot of noise."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2013)

"Afraid I won't be able to help in that regard," Dee says. "I don't think me taking pea shots at the door is going to do us any good...especially in the noise department."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Well, the door is solid and not an illusion. It is rather thick, however if you want to, we most certainly are able to break through it with brute strength," Ricket says. "It would take a while and make a lot of noise."



"I'd advise against this. God knows what you already attracted with that just then."
Ulysesn looks towards the darkness in the left and right paths


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2013)

"Must we bash open every puzzle we encounter?" Drell asks, stepping forward to examine the door. "It's a door, but with no obvious method of opening it. Normally, I'd say it simply locks from the inside - but this is a dream, focused around Dee. That means she's probably supposed to get past it somehow. So if we're all done ignoring the very people we elected to lead us, I'd like to examine it for a moment."

Perception
Roll(1d20)+9:
16,+9
Total:25

Drell casts *Detect Magic* on the door. 

((Spellcraft in case something pops up))
Roll(1d20)+11:
6,+11
Total:17


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Afraid I won't be able to help in that regard," Dee says. "I don't think me taking pea shots at the door is going to do us any good...especially in the noise department."


"That is fine, a little work out ain't so bad. Question is, do you want to sit and wait for me to break this door or not. It'll make a lot of noise, and may attract some unwanted guests. I leave it up for you to decide, it is your dream," Ricket says.

"Drell, I already examined it and found nothing, doubt you'll find anything."


----------



## kluang (Jul 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "Must we bash open every puzzle we encounter?" Drell asks, stepping forward to examine the door. "It's a door, but with no obvious method of opening it. Normally, I'd say it simply locks from the inside - but this is a dream, focused around Dee. That means she's probably supposed to get past it somehow. So if we're all done ignoring the very people we elected to lead us, I'd like to examine it for a moment."
> 
> Perception
> Roll(1d20)+9:
> ...



"Not another dream like Troyce where we do nothing. No offense Troyce."


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2013)

"I remember mages having a spell to silence the surrounding? Does no one have such a handy spell available? Sitting around waiting for others is a pain in the ass," Ricket waits for Drell to finish his inspection.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2013)

"Hey, call me crazy, but does anyone else think there will be a switch or something in the left or right passages that will open this door? We can always fall back on violence later, but I think we should just leave this door be for now."


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2013)

"Be so kind and sneak around the left and right to check it out. I'll be waiting here for these grandmas and grandpas to decide whether to stick together or split up, bash the door or find a switch," Ricket says to Troyce in a sarcastic voice.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 12, 2013)

"Obviously we're not splitting up; that much has already been harshly rebuked.  And if this door has no obvious magical properties, it's a horrible idea to plow away at it for however long it'd take.  In the absence of any sort of muting spells like you've mentioned, we'll simply need to go left or right.  And since this is Dee's dream, and she especially was against splitting up, I'm assuming we'll defer to her."

Hayao glances at Troyce.  "I'll go with you if you aren't keen on going ahead alone."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell casts *Detect Magic* on the door.
> 
> ((Spellcraft in case something pops up))
> Roll(1d20)+11:
> ...


Drell detects no magic from the door.


----------



## kluang (Jul 12, 2013)

" I say we find the key first. We split."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2013)

"Troyce... have you tried to check for traps on the door? Would you be able to open it?" Tassara asks the rogue looking back at the door. "We could find a way to open it from other place, I'm sure."


"We should NOT split. I can't be at two places at the same time to help. Maybe there's something stronger that those insects in one of these paths... we can't split"


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2013)

"We're not splitting, okay? We're going all together one way, and then all together the other way."

Troyce does as Tass suggests and checks the door for traps.

Perception
1d20+7
20+7

((holy shit, i swear i'm not making these up))


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2013)

"He'll probably won't find any traps on the door," Ricket comments on Tassara's question with confidence. 

"So I am still counting a heavy favor to not splitting apart, since our dreamer and healer are saying no splitting. Do we bash or try and find a switch? I am for bashing, may take a while though."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2013)

"No magic that I can detect," Drell says. "So the next step is up to our illustrious leaders."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2013)

"We shouldn't waste time" Tassara explains "The sooner the dream is over, the better for us." 

"We can't stay here much longer. We might attract something worse. We must move. We should let Dee decide what side we should go on and find a way to open it around"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "We're not splitting, okay? We're going all together one way, and then all together the other way."
> 
> Troyce does as Tass suggests and checks the door for traps.
> 
> ...



No traps that Troyce can find.  A careful examination suggests the door is connected to some sort of mechanism that will open it remotely.  He'd have to find that device to say more.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2013)

Tassara Perception Check 
1d20+11
1d20+11 → [20,11] = (31)


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2013)

"Can ye figure out which direction any wiring is going? Maybe your knowledge of engineering could figure it out?" Duncan says. 

He moves the dancing lights further away from him (as far as it will go) and down the left tunnel . He peers down, only taking a few steps away from the party to look down it. He will do the same for the other tunnel.

Perception
1d20+3
12+3 = 15

Perception
1d20+3
20+3 = 23

He also checks for any mold or any other natural dangers

Dungeoneering:
1d20+5
1+5 = 6


----------



## kluang (Jul 12, 2013)

"Still we need a key to open this door. Lets try the other route first."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara Perception Check
> 1d20+11
> 1d20+11 → [20,11] = (31)



Nothing but the wind, or rather the lack of the wind.  It really shouldn't be odd underground it just feels unusual since it's been blowing since the dream began.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2013)

"Alright no point in standing around.  I'm sure that loud bang is going to garner attention we don't want."  Kaylee follows Duncan as he looks then points down the left side.  "I believe this what the majority wanted to do?  Shall we?"  She looks down the hall on the left side before slowly making her way, holding her torch high.

Perception:
1d20+12 → [2,12] = (14)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2013)

Tassara nods at Kayle and follows along. She places LIGHT on her Halberd if the place is too dark to see.

"Just gotta be careful"

Perception 
1d20+11
1d20+11 → [6,11] = (17)



((  damn, my luck ran out ))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2013)

"Aye fuck it, no point in bein too timid. We are in hell...or somethin like it anyways. Onwards!" Duncan happily follows Kaylee, making Dancing lights follow him


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2013)

Ricket puts his hammer away and follows the people with the lights leading. He doesn't feel like taking point. Leave it to the rogue or someone else to lead.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking around at the lack of wind, Yuki shrugs, then trots behind the other four.  "I doubt anything we can't handle."

((Famous last words...))


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2013)

"Again, we're not looking for a key. We're looking for a switch." says Troyce, following the others.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2013)

> "Aye fuck it, no point in bein too timid. We are in hell...or somethin like it anyways. Onwards!"



"Remember guys, we are not in HELL, this is the *Abyss*... is a very different place..." Tassara attempts to explain as she walks along.

"Hell is a place for Devils and where the weak are subjugated to serve the strong, a place of complete obedience to their goal: to bend the will of mortals souls for the glory of archdevils"

"Abyss on the other hand..." she trails off, "...this is a place of pain and never ending horror and insanity. There is no order, no hope. The Abyss is perversion set free..."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2013)

"So chaos rules here?"  Kaylee looks around and shivers slightly.  "Even animals have 'rules' in a sense..."  Her eyes are big and glances at Tassy.  "I could really use the security of our animal friends right now."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2013)

The side path turns the corner then runs straight for 500 feet or so before dead ending.  On the side of the wall are six different levers placed seemingly randomly on the wall.  Some run horizontally, some vertically, with no apparent organization or indication as to what they do.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2013)

"Not only chaos... Evil. The most horrible and pure desire of inflicting pain and horror. The-"  she stops herself looking around as she was about to say something she shouldn't say. Tassara sighs and gathers some courage  "The god of the Temple of the Sleepless Nights lurks in one of these realms"


She looks at the dead end and the levelers.
"Troyce, could you check for traps on the levelers?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2013)

"Well here you go."  Kaylee points at the lever.  "You have a one in six chance in pulling the right lever.  I don't think I want to know what the wrong does.  So what should we do Miss Dee?"  She turns hoping the tiefling followed them.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 12, 2013)

Yuki nods in agreement with Tassy, quickening her pace, untill near point.  

((Knowledge Religion:  
Roll(1d20)+6:
13,+6
Total:19))

"I wonder what those do..." She states, looking at the levers.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2013)

soulnova said:


> She looks at the dead end and the levelers.
> "Troyce, could you check for traps on the levelers?"



"Oh, as if you need to ask..."

Perception
1d20+7
13+7=20

And for good measure:

Knowledge (Engineering)
1d20+7
13+7=20


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2013)

"Ye know that feelin you get when you're faced with a button or a lever that you shouldn't press but you have this urge to do so. Yeah, I got that right now." Duncan says staring at one of the levers. "I wanna see what it does!"


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2013)

Ricket steps back out of the room. "Well, this is going to take a while for Troyce to figure out. I may as well head back and begin bashing. Race you on who'll open the door first is probably a good idea by now."

Though Ricket says that he waits patiently to see if the group actually wants to try the levers.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2013)

"Please don't."  She looks at Duncan with wide eyes and shivers before looking at the levers again.  "Hmm...Sir Ricket might be right..."  Kaylee walks to the wall and looks at things, trying to forget about what Tassy said about not only chaos but evil at that.  "Well sort of.  We might want to go check the other tunnel and see what is down there.  Might be more levers or something...or something that tells us which one to pull..."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2013)

"We would go back and see what's on the other side. It might be a clue... or a lava pit" she shrugs "Abyss"

"I say we should wait a just a little to see if Troyce can actually find the way this thing works"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2013)

"Good plan! Hm we need a good way to communicate with each other from the levers to the door." Duncan thinks about it, but can't think of anything.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 12, 2013)

"Somebody go to it, and scream if there's a monster.  Simple as that."  She states smugly.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2013)

"I don't scream. I yell. In a manly fashion." Duncan says pounding his chest and then coughs as he winds himself.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2013)

"Sure..."  Kaylee rolls her eyes at Duncan.  "Don't pull the lever unless you know the right one to pull.  If you pull the wrong one you might leave and never come back."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2013)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Somebody go to it, and scream if there's a monster.  Simple as that."  She states smugly.



Tassara frowns "That's a very bold suggestion, don't you think? or are you volunteering?" she asks her.

"But no, even if you want to go... nobody goes alone. We wait a little more for Troyce and we all go _TOGETHER _to check the other side"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2013)

"Heh - is that concern Kaylee? Could it be that you've actually fallen in love with me finally an you couldn't bear to be without me?" Duncan smirks fully expecting to be shot down.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 12, 2013)

Yuki snorts, "I wasn't completely serious.  I knew nobody would act on it."  She says, "I may be a woman of faith, but I wouldn't bet my life on it.  Unlike some."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 12, 2013)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Somebody go to it, and scream if there's a monster.  Simple as that."  She states smugly.



Hayao smiles slightly at Yuki.  "While I appreciate your bravery, or perhaps your gall, I don't think it'd be wise to condone such a strategy.  Our progress may be gradual but we'll stronger for it by the end of things."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2013)

"Love?  What is that?  I don't remember falling at any time.  Did I?"  Kaylee looks toward Tassy then anyone else that might remember.  "Even if I did I don't think I fell in anything."  She scowls, thinking for a moment then shrugs.  "We should definitely stay together."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2013)

"..."

Duncan was once again left speechless by her. The only girl he knew that could do that. He moves to Tassy. 

"When we get out of Abyss you have to help me. I really like her and I've been as direct as I can be. I'm no one that asks for others for help when it comes te women but I need yer help. You seem as close to a friend to her than anyone else."

"Maybe I'll try takin her out on a date? Where do you go on a date with a druid?" Duncan says idly wandering next to Tassy.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2013)

"Kaylee, Duncan wants to mate with you," Ricket says to Kaylee after Duncan whispers with Tassy. "Give him a chance."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2013)

"What?!"  Kaylee looks at Ricket then Duncan then back to Ricket.  "But...but...oh my...but I don't want to little ones yet!"  Her eyes are huge and she steps back.  "It's not my time yet!"  Her voice cracks and she steps back again, this time putting Ricket between her and Duncan.  "Just pull a lever!  Pull a lever!"  she cringes.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 12, 2013)

"Pfft..." Yuki attempts to hold off her amusement, but then starts bellowing with laughter.  "Nice way to say it Ricket!"  She slaps him on the back.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2013)

"Tree huggers, you gotta speak their language sometimes." Ricket says hold both his hands up ?\_(ツ)_/?.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2013)

"Ricket you sonofabitch!" Duncan turns a little flustered to Kaylee.

"I...it's not like that it's....Ricket you sonofabitch!"

"You're a person that I really want te be with....not just te....mate wit...errr...."

Duncan's plan to ease her into the human world gently had a wrench thrown in it.

"We'll talk later once we get out of here!"

Duncan pulls one of the levers.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "..."
> 
> Duncan was once again left speechless by her. The only girl he knew that could do that. He moves to Tassy.
> 
> ...



"eeh...."

Tassara looks around nervously. "Well, I don't know much about dating and that stuff. Just what I heard from the other girls...-" she's interrupted by Kaylee's freaking out.




> "What?!" Kaylee looks at Ricket then Duncan then back to Ricket. "But...but...oh my...but I don't want to little ones yet!" Her eyes are huge and she steps back. "It's not my time yet!" Her voice cracks and she steps back again, this time putting Ricket between her and Duncan. "Just pull a lever! Pull a lever!" she cringes.




"Hold on" she tells Duncan. 


She takes Kaylee aside.

"Kaylee... he doesn't want to mate-MATE with you. I think he cares for you more than the rest. He wants to know if you would let him court you to see if you would...uhm" she looks back at Duncan for a second "-if you would consider him as a prospect mate"

"Of course, you don't need to have little ones with him. You can... *ehem* _practice_" she gets all red "There are some plants and herbs that keep you from _taking_. I have never looked for those but I'm sure you can find them if you ever... you know... want to give it a shot" she rolls her eyes towards Duncan.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2013)

"I...uh..."  Kaylee's eyes remain huge and she looks from Tassara to Duncan to Ricket and back again.  "I...uh..."  Her face mirror's Tassy's in its redness.  "I...he pulled a lever..."  She points toward Duncan with her eyes still huge but for another reason.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2013)

Tassara frowns confused. "Who pulled the-?"

She turns around in shock.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2013)

Duncan grins nervously at Kaylee and wonders why he isn't as confident around her as he is with all the other girls. 

"Aye, it's true lass...but this is probably a bit of a shock so I'll leave it be for now. Maybe we can chat about this later aye?" he tentatively asks Kaylee. 

"Bloody hell it's like bein in school again."

He looks at Tassy as she turns at him shocked. "Not my fault!" he says and points at Ricket


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2013)

Dee flips the safety off of her gun and shoulders it. "I fully expect us to be inundated with monsters now given sir Duncan's luck," she says. 

"Duncan, _mate_, you might want to add some bite to go with that bark. You approached the idea taking Miss Kaylee to pound town over here with the same reluctant nervousness as a virgin boy getting into his first pair of knickers." She pulls the bolt back on her rifle and raises the sight. 

"Now does anyone see or hear anything?" 

*Perception Check:*
   1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2013)

((Should wait until EM posts. We don't know the effect of it ))


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2013)

"From my understanding Kaylee, Duncan wants to do it like rabbits. Mate like rabbits and lead like a pack of wolfs or something like that," Ricket is taking jabs at Duncan's indecisiveness.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee flips the safety off of her gun and shoulders it. "I fully expect us to be inundated with monsters now given sir Duncan's luck," she says.
> 
> "Duncan, _mate_, you might want to add some bite to go with that bark. You approached the idea taking Miss Kaylee to pound town over here with the same reluctant nervousness as a virgin boy getting into his first pair of knickers." She pulls the bolt back on her rifle and raises the sight.
> 
> ...



"I know how te chat up women! She's different! I don't _only_ want te do the business wit her...I want te...I dunno....settle... down." as he spoke his voice became softer and quieter.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2013)

"Really don't care about your feelings right now, Duncan; I would rather you shut the fuck up so I can hear if that door opens or if anyone's coming," Dee says this sentence so fast that her voice goes shrill. She squats down near the wall opposite the levers searching the direction they came for signs of movement.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2013)

"You're the one that had te put yer nose inte my business, then complains about me talkin back te you about it. Aye, makes a grand bunch o sense te me." Duncan says disdainfully.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2013)

"All I'm wondering is if I put a bullet in you will the resulting screaming and crying be less or more annoying than this conversation?" Dee says perhaps a little too calmly. 

"Please. Be quiet."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2013)

"Literally just pissed myself." he scoffs at the threat and moves towards the bend in the tunnel casting his dancing lights as he peers round the corner.

Perception:

1d20+3
13+3 = 16


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2013)

"Hmmm..." says Troyce. "I've almost got something, just a bit more time."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Oh, as if you need to ask..."
> 
> Perception
> 1d20+7
> ...


They're actually a complicated system interacting with one another.  They have a number of different traps that are armed or disarmed by each other.

Troyce thinks that with the right combination they would open the door safely however he gets the feeling that they've only got part of the puzzle here, likely there's something down the other hallway that will need to be worked in conjunction with this.

Trying to randomly feel your way through this would be incredibly foolish and dangerous!



Vergil said:


> Duncan pulls one of the levers.


Duncan feels a slight tingling shock as he pulls the lever...

... and a moment later his eyes pop out and land on the ground with a squishy plop.

((No damage but Duncan is blind.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2013)

Dee gets back to her feet. "So that's...what? Are you okay?" she asks Duncan though she keeps her distance.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 12, 2013)

Her laughter stops abruptly, looking horrified at Duncan, but couldn't resist, "Talk about losing sight of the situation.  Did that hurt?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2013)

(....just as planned....)

Duncan feels strange as everything goes dark.

"I felt a bit tingly and I think the lights went out....maybe it's a magical darkness cos my dancin lights ain't doin anythin either. Anyone detect magic. Forgot te put that in ma spells today."

Duncan says unaware.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2013)

Kaylee clamps a hand over her mouth to stifle the scream that almost escaped.  Then she clamps a hand over her eyes, thinking how that was almost her.  "Duncan!"  She rushes forward the stops abruptly.  "I almost stepped on them..."  Whispering the words she looks at his face and shivers.  "No...no magic...your eyes..."  Trying not to gag she looks to the others for help.  "Can you heal him?"  She says to the cleric.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2013)

"Incredible," Drell says slowly, his mind going over the events of the past few minutes. "It's like a massive Duncan humiliation conga line. Maybe this is _my_ dream."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Duncan feels a slight tingling shock as he pulls the lever...
> 
> ... *and a moment later his eyes pop out and land on the ground with a squishy plop.*
> 
> ((No damage but Duncan is blind.))




"ah...."


"EEEEEEEEK!!"


Tassara jumps back in shock. 

"Oh God" she tries to pick up the eyes. "EWW, EWW, EWW. This is-... I have never...."

Heal check
1d20+11
1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2013)

"What?! What's goin on?! Why is Drell happy? I can hear it in his voice! Tassy, Kaylee, what the fuck is goin on?" Duncan says trying to feel around for someone (at chest level by instinct, going towards Kaylee's voice.).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "ah...."
> 
> 
> "EEEEEEEEK!!"
> ...



There doesn't seem to be any sort of injury, they eyes are just gone.

Surprisingly and defying natural knowledge his eyes seem to be growing back on their own.  In a minute or two he should be back to normal.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2013)

"Maybe we can all agree not to just grab random levers and switches until someone more qualified looks at them..." Dee says.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2013)

Tassara sighs in relief  "Don't worry Duncan. You will regain your-... your sight soon" 

"I don't like this place....I need a drink" she shudders a little. "Lets... lets not touch anything for the moment, alright?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2013)

"This is just a suggestion, but if anyone feels like they might need human eyeballs in the future, now's your chance." Troyce says, more irritated than anything.

"Anyway, these things are absurdly complicated and their mechanisms seem to be connected. I imagine whatever is in the other hallway will lend to us the order."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2013)

"Off we go then. Once you can see the other side we might have to plan"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "What?! What's goin on?! Why is Drell happy? I can hear it in his voice! Tassy, Kaylee, what the fuck is goin on?" Duncan says trying to feel around for someone (at chest level by instinct, going towards Kaylee's voice.).



Ulysesn sneaks and sticks his longsword out for a trip action on duncan while he is blind+2 favored terrain = 18

((It should succeed right?))


----------



## kluang (Jul 12, 2013)

"Your eye just pop out. What an interesting trap. Drell do you feel any magic from these levers? And is there any inscription around here about these levers?"

Zozaria cast Detect Magic on the levers

Spellcraft check

Roll(1d20)+9:
11,+9
Total:20


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2013)

"My eyes fell out?? And they're growin back?? What in the actual fu...."

It was then he tripped over something and hurtled towards Kaylee.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "My eyes fell out?? And they're growin back?? What in the actual fu...."
> 
> It was then he tripped over something and hurtled towards Kaylee.


Ulysesn slowly walks over next to Dee after tripping duncan and waits for the results.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 12, 2013)

Hayao catches Duncan seconds before he hurtles into Kaylee, tossing a harsh glare towards Ulysesn as well.  "Are you a child?  First Troyce and now this?  Act your age."  He pats Duncan on the shoulder, a proud tinge to his voice.  "Good thing I caught you.  You almost collided with Kaylee, friend."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2013)

"Thank you Hayao."  Kaylee gives a sigh of relief.  "I promise I will make I don't touch any levers."  She nods vigorously, like a child being reprimanded.  "What should we do with those?"  Pointing toward the eyes, for the moment everything else forgotten.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2013)

"Hayao youre always....there." Duncan says bitterly.

"if it wasnt troyce.....then....Drell wouldnt have the guts, Ricket is more subtle, Dee wouldnt bother...Uly Im gonna kicm ye in the balls. Hard."

Of course his tune would have been different had he fell into Kaylees bosom


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 12, 2013)

Hayao narrows his eyes for a moment, mulling over how Duncan had just phrased that, reviewing their past conversations, and something begins to register in the back of his mind.  The elf eyes widen, and he shakes his head, facepalming abruptly.  As a result, he also ends up letting go of Duncan all at once, allowing the Magus' path to continue as it was prior to the samurai's intervention.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2013)

"So are we gonna keep standing around being imbeciles or are we going to start moving again? We certainly aren't going back the way we came anytime soon."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "So are we gonna keep standing around being imbeciles or are we going to start moving again? We certainly aren't going back the way we came anytime soon."



"Seeing as Duncan can't see because he lost his head I'd have to go with standing around like idiots."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2013)

"No we can just lead him.  I mean his eyes are growing back..."  Kaylee shivers, turns Duncan around, grabs his hand and starts leading him the other way.  The torch still in her other hand.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2013)

"Oh, as if he was even using them...." Troyce says grumpily as he flicks out his whip.

"Here, hold onto this." He places the tip in Duncan's hand, who at this point is probably lying on the floor.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "No we can just lead him.  I mean his eyes are growing back..."  Kaylee shivers, turns Duncan around, grabs his hand and starts leading him the other way.  The torch still in her other hand.



"Okay, lets go to the other side and hope we don't run into someone's father."
Ulysesn looks at duncan's eyes on the ground
"Are we just going to leave these here?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 12, 2013)

"Well if I had anything other than waterskins I probably would have picked em up.  Not like it's defiling the dead or something like that."  Yuki chuckles, letting off a glance towards Ricket.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2013)

"No.  That wouldn't be good."  Making sure Duncan was holding onto the whip, Kaylee moved toward the eyes Tassara had tried picking up.  Using a small part of her cloak she picked them up and put them in one of her pockets.  "Let's go so we can get out of here."  She heads toward the other hall.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2013)

The other path is very similar to the first, it travels on for 400' or so before dead-ending.  On the wall are a number of wheels.  A careful examination shows that, much like the levers to the other direction, the correct series of manipulations will open the door, working incorrectly with them will lead to "bad things."

It'll take a while but it should be simple enough to travel between the two paths manipulating the devices.

(Disable device or knowledge engineering from whomever is going to be doing the work please?)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The other path is very similar to the first, it travels on for 400' or so before dead-ending.  On the wall are a number of wheels.  A careful examination shows that, much like the levers to the other direction, the correct series of manipulations will open the door, working incorrectly with them will lead to "bad things."
> 
> It'll take a while but it should be simple enough to travel between the two paths manipulating the devices.
> 
> (Disable device or knowledge engineering from whomever is going to be doing the work please?)



"I see simple enough...I'll stay on this side. Half of the party has to go to the other side. Makenna should go with the group that has Hayao leading."


----------



## Muk (Jul 13, 2013)

"So, I think I'll head to the door and start bashing. You guys can try and figure out how the levers and wheels work," Ricket heads back to the door and will use his power attacks to bash the door.


*Spoiler*: __ 




1d8+11
1+11 = 12

1d8+11
4+11 = 15

1d8+11
8+11 = 19

1d8+11
5+11 = 16

1d8+11
5+11 = 16


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2013)

Muk said:


> "So, I think I'll head to the door and start bashing. You guys can try and figure out how the levers and wheels work,"


"Hold on a moment."
Ulysesn quickly stands in Ricket's way before he walks off.
"Going off on your own will just get you killed. You can't just do whatever you want without risk."


----------



## Muk (Jul 13, 2013)

"Last time I bashed it, nothing happened," I'll wait at the door for you." Ricket will wait for the group to decide a while before bashing at the door.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Last time I bashed it, nothing happened," I'll wait at the door for you." Ricket will wait for the group to decide a while before bashing at the door.



"Tchh."
Ulysesn rubs his hair wildly as if frustrated at that answer mumbling something about idiots always running off and getting killed by themselves
Somewhat soured Ulysesn takes it out on the party
"Some of you guys walk over to the other side already! 
And before you go Troyce I need you to tell me which ones are trapped."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2013)

Dee sighs. "I should be able to work the levers. I'm probably at least as well trained in machinery as this one," she points at Ulysesn. 

"Anyone have any buffs that could help clear my head a little bit. I'd hate to lose my beautiful eyes...or something else," Dee says.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm going to lay down and since I know you guys could blow through several pages while I'm sleep I wanted to post my checks. 

Hoping we don't need the last one lol: 

*Engineering Knowledge*
   1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27) 
   1d20+9 → [8,9] = (17) 
   1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29) 
   1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26) 
   1d20+9 → [1,9] = (10)


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 13, 2013)

"Ricket, I will literally pay you money if you _don't _whale on the door."

Troyce checks the gear parts for traps as Ulyssen requested

Perception
1d20+7
10+7=17

"...You know, since the best engineering-minded person is already going going to the lever end, I think I'll focus my work here as well. Balance things out."

Knowledge (Engineering)
1d20+7
19+7=26

Disable Device
1d20+9
6+9=15


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2013)

Tassara is helping lead Duncan but she looks at the Paladin. 

"Ricket. I'll have to warn you once and only once. This place is the very essence of all you hate. Walk this land alone and you will find your end... just because you want to bash a door."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 13, 2013)

Staying with the group helping Duncan, Kaylee casts guidance on Dee and Troyce.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 13, 2013)

"As much as I love unnecessary violence, I'm going to have to agree with the rest of em." Yuki sighs, rubbing the back of her neck then heads to the other side where Dee is, because of pure numbers on this side.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2013)

"Both side paths are dead ends. There's no reason for those of us not working the levers to just be standing around here acting like idiots. I'm going with Ricket. I'm going to stand on the damn intersection between the three paths like I suggested earlier. I suggest those of you not doing a damn thing with these levers join me. If something is going to attack us by surprise, we'll want to be ready at the point where we don't let whatever it is go down a path and surprise people,"

He starts walking back to the intersection.

"It's not like I'm asking permission, maybe if my idea had been followed from the start we'd already be a couple steps ahead. Easier to relay information back and forth with a middle man, as well. So to spell it out - an engineer working on the levers on each side, with one or two runners to go back and forth relaying information, and the bulk of the group protecting them from the one place with four full-view vantage points. And if Ricket knocks the door down before you open it, and some creepy things come out, we'll be ready...at the intersection."

Kiyro walks off, expecting most of them to just stand around aimlessly and lost even though he's making the most sense.


----------



## kluang (Jul 13, 2013)

"Even if this is a dream,  it's made to look and feel like the Abyss. The last thing we need is a Balor stomping down because of your stupidity."

Zozaria then follows Kiyro. " The levers requires a person who have high Knowledge in Engineering to operate it.  Splitting is the best way to get the needed result."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 13, 2013)

"Agreed."  Kaylee nods toward Kiyro.  "Let us know if you need anything."  She says to those by the levers.  She will stand not at the intersection but right where the corner turns so she can see down the hallway and those at the intersection.  She will stand at the one on the right.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Anyone walking to the doorway or walking by the area to get to the levers_ 




When going through the intersection there's a strange acidic scent in the air.  It burns the nose slightly but isn't more than irritating.


*Spoiler*: _Any with low light vision_ 




Back towards the entrance at the edge of the torchlight your keen eyes pick up faint wisps of the greenish smoke from outside.  It's barely noticeable but the sight of it makes something click in your head.

If the wind was keeping the "valley" outside free from smoke then if the wind has stopped the way out may be filling.

Time might not be as plentiful as you thought.








*Spoiler*: _Dee_ 




You feel the energy from before again, this time in the people around you.  You think you could tie yourself to one or two of them and use this to coordinate your efforts, this would greatly speed the process if you could.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2013)

"Well that's not good."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 13, 2013)

Hayao waits patiently with Troyce as he works on the levers, in case he needs help with anything, or any of the traps happen to spawn unwanted guests.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 13, 2013)

"Again with the feeling of trouble.  It's always about the devils or demons, the scary stuff...Why can't it be like...killer butterflies or bunnies instead?  At least we could be looking at something nice."  Yuki mumbles under her breath, smelling the acidic smell.  "And really?  Who farted?"


----------



## Muk (Jul 13, 2013)

Ricket bangs against the left and right wall with his mighty hammer to get the attention of both split parties. Then he yells, "We got acid smoke coming out of the stone door. I suggest you hurry up with the lever and wheels!"


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 13, 2013)

Troyce doesn't look away from his work. "Try inhaling all of it yourself to save the others, I don't know! You can't rush this sort of thing!" he shouts.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2013)

Since Dee is going back to work the levers she reaches out the Troyce as best she can (or whoever is left at the gears on the other side). 

She doesn't want to pull the wrong lever or something again. "Which of the levers do I pull?" she asks hoping this works the way she thought it would. If he can see through her eyes with her deathwatch up or without it then he can see to know what to next.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2013)

((Juggling kids so I'll make this brief, will post a little bit more elaborately when I get a free hand but I thought I'd give you/Crossbow a chance to react))

Reaching out to Troyce causes a distinct link in Dee's mind where she can "feel" his presence (essentially as ).

It doesn't allow either to "see" through the other's eyes directly however it's a deeper communication than language so it's considerably easier to communicate complex things through.

Assuming Troyce is cooperating I'll resolve the open-the-door attempt when I get a free minute again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2013)

I will be in transit for a while so: 

Perception: 
   1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25) 

Nice!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Ricket, I will literally pay you money if you _don't _whale on the door."
> 
> Troyce checks the gear parts for traps as Ulyssen requested
> 
> ...



"If you say so."
ulysesn stays on Troyce's side instead of going to the door.


Muk said:


> Ricket bangs against the left and right wall with his mighty hammer to get the attention of both split parties. Then he yells, "We got acid smoke coming out of the stone door. I suggest you hurry up with the lever and wheels!"


"Not the best place to be standing in front of then is it."


----------



## kluang (Jul 13, 2013)

Zozaria draws out his blade. as he look at the acidic smoke coming out from the stone door. "Guys, whatever comes out from that entrance, we bash and stab first, then ask question."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2013)

((The smoke's actually coming from the entrance not from the door.  Only people with low-light vision can actually see any smoke though))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 13, 2013)

((What about people who can see in complete darkness?  >.>))


----------



## kluang (Jul 13, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((The smoke's actually coming from the entrance not from the door.  Only people with low-light vision can actually see any smoke though))



"I can see it because you know. Half elf. Low light vision."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> ((What about people who can see in complete darkness?  >.>))


Darkvision 60' is not sufficient distance to see the smoke, it's at about 80' at the moment which is at the limit of what someone with low-light vision can see in torchlight (the edge of the "dim illumination").

If you have Darkvision 90' or the much more powerful See in Darkness then you can see the smoke fairly clearly (if you have the latter I'll provide more information as you can see far enough to have an idea of how thick the smoke is at what distances but I can't imagine anyone has that at level 2-3).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2013)

Working together Dee and Troyce are able to manipulate the devices in record time.  It's not quite as good as being in two places at once but in this case it's very nearly so.  After about a minute of work the doorway swings open revealing more tunnel.

Meanwhile those at the doorway can see the smoke creeping closer, the smoke is easily seen in the torchlight even by humans.  60' to 80' out (for those that can see that far) the smoke is getting thick.

Inside the tunnel there's a single lever on the wall.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Working together Dee and Troyce are able to manipulate the devices in record time.  It's not quite as good as being in two places at once but in this case it's very nearly so.  After about a minute of work the doorway swings open revealing more tunnel.
> 
> Meanwhile those at the doorway can see the smoke creeping closer, the smoke is easily seen in the torchlight even by humans.  60' to 80' out (for those that can see that far) the smoke is getting thick.
> 
> Inside the tunnel there's a single lever on the wall.



"You look done troyce, lets get going then."
Ulysesn runs quickly to the doorway  to the group currently there.
"This doesn't look too good that smoke is pretty thick.
Hmm think that lever closes the door?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 13, 2013)

"Nobody pull that, I swear!"

Troyce quickly checks the lever for traps and tries to determine what it does

Perception
1d20+7
6+7=13

Knowledge (Engin.)
1d20+7
8+7=15


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Nobody pull that, I swear!"
> 
> Troyce quickly checks the lever for traps and tries to determine what it does
> 
> ...



It's apparently a "reset" for other mechanisms.  It'll close the door but it will have to be opened from elsewhere.

((Granted you're probably not going back the way you came anyway))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2013)

Ulysesn pulls out his crossbow and walks through the doorway for the door keeping on his guard.
"Lets get going then before we start breathing whatever that is."
((I'll assume everyone will be at the doorway once Troyce and Dee are both done.))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 14, 2013)

"Right you are!"  Kaylee bounds through the door with the others.  "Glad that went better."  She clears her groat and starts to walk holding the torch but doesn't go too far ahead.

Perception:

1d20+12 → [13,12] = (25)


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2013)

"Guess you were pretty damn fast," Ricket says. He'll be following them through the stone door while putting away his hammer.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 14, 2013)

Duncan, having retrieved his eyes and sight back, blinks a few times and then proceeds to talk to the breasts of all the girls in the party (lingering of course at Kaylees )

"Even through that armor I missed ye." (Tassy)

"We've not known each other that long but I've missed ye." (Yuki and Dee)

"Fuck! I thought I'd never see you again! Yer my favourite! I'll never forget ye." (Kaylee) Oddly though he also looks at Kaylee's face.

"Aye close the door when yer ready." Duncan says satisfied


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 14, 2013)

Following with the rest, "Go ahead, well, when everyone's in of course." Yuki states, trying to ignore Duncan, but then points at him, "Why can't we leave him behind?" She remarks, somewhat playfully.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 14, 2013)

Kiyro follows through the door, hearing the sound of dice rolling in his head, as he knows it's going to be closing behind him and they'll probably be forced to trust there's another exit.

"Not funny," he whispers to his arm.

He looks around sheepishly for a moment, before mumbling something about an inside joke. Kiyro will pretend him and his Familiar haven't been telling one another inside jokes for the better part of what felt like the last several centuries. He'll also pretend the inside joke isn't incredibly morbid and grim. And less a joke, and more a "you're all going to die" type of sentiment...Scorpions are assholes.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 14, 2013)

"I have the distinct feeling it may be because we actually need him around for...something." Hayao concludes as he looks at the lever Troyce has found.  "You're uninjured, correct Troyce-san?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 14, 2013)

"Oi!" Duncan snaps at Yuki and Hayao with a smile.

Duncan casts Dancing lights and has a look around the room quickly.

Perception.
1d20+3
10+3 = 13


----------



## soulnova (Jul 14, 2013)

"Phew! That was close. I knew you could do it Troyce"

"Let's see what we have here..."


Perception 1d20+11=17

((not today))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2013)

Ulysesn looks at the ceiling and the surrounding area everywhere he can see.

 ((okay then combined with lowlight vision I imagine I won't miss that much))
"Never know what's hanging around in places like this can't be too careful."


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2013)

Troyce decides to jump on the bandwagon and check for traps

Perception
6+7=13


----------



## soulnova (Jul 14, 2013)

"Any luck?" Tassara asks troyce while he checks for traps.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 14, 2013)

The group moves through the now open doorway.  The hallway continues for about a thousand feet before it starts to widen and the downward slope levels off.  In the distance they see the passage opens into a wide and tall chamber dimly lit by red light.

The walls of the chamber are lined with figures held up by mantels by their arms or legs.  Most show partially healed wounds indicative of torture though few show more than the slightest glimmer of awareness.

Near the center of the room are half a dozen small bloated creatures surrounding a woman.  As the party approaches they scamper forward for a moment before the woman stops them with a gesture.


The woman smiles seductively as the group approaches and then gives a slow clap of her hands.  She bares an uncanny resemblance to Dee, looking closely her facial features are slightly different but at a distance you might mistake the two if it weren't for two moderate-sized batlike wings growing out from her back.

She calls out to the group, her voice tinged with amusement.  "You finally made it sister, and my didn't you find some lovely playthings?  Did you have fun bringing them here?"  She holds a dull grey longsword casually resting over one shoulder.

((The room is rougly 100'x100' with a 50' high ceiling, the walls are lined with hundreds of the hanging figures across several layers.))


*Spoiler*: _DC 10 int/k:Religion/k:Planes_ 




The hanging figures are more petitioners like the ones outside.  Unlike those these are ones that are doomed to more active punishment in death.  Probably they are ones that tried to live "good" lives but consistently failed to achieve that rather than cold-hearted killers or the like.





*Spoiler*: _DC 12 K:Planes or DC 17 K:Religion_ 




Will identify the smaller creatures as Dretches, the least-kind of demons.  Though like all true demons they're resistant to many common forms of damage.





*Spoiler*: _DC 20 K:Planes or DC 25 K:Religion_ 




Identifies the woman as an Alu-fiend.  The child of an Incubus/Succubus and a mortal, similar to a tiefling but inherits their demonic heritage much more strongly.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 14, 2013)

"Glad I can see! She's pretty sexy. Definitely one te be referenced for later." Duncan says garnering a good mental image of her. 

He turns to Dee, "I suppose this is the part where ye betray us?" Duncan asks gripping his Scimitar.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 14, 2013)

((Knowledge: Planes
1d20+11
[11, 11] = (22) ))

"The sins of the father; an Alu-Demon," Kiyro glances sidelong at Dee to gauge her reaction to this woman's speech and carries on, "don't let her touch you with her claws...and keep your wits about you, Duncan. Considering your aversion to tact around women, this might be a challenge for you, especially."


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2013)

K. Religion:
1d20+7
18+7 = 25

"Seems to be your halfblood sister, Dee," Ricket begins sarcastically. "Your dad must have been more vigorous in the mating act with her half-mother than with yours.

Just so you don't get any weird ideas Duncan, she's a fullblown Demon. Those figures hanging around, were people are losers who tried to be good. And the fat ones over there are Dretches, the weakest of the demons around. Still we don't really have the means to harm them properly." Ricket addresses Duncan and the group.

Talking to the half-blood, "So, ain't you an ugly piece! Can't be from your human side, they ain't as ugly as you are. Did your demon-father's sperm mess up your human roots? I mean what's with your nose? It's crooked and your face is really off on one side. Aren't you overusing facial care and make up for your short comings in attractiveness? 

And as for the torturing, aren't you doing a piss poor job? I've seen imps who've done a better job at torturing the poor and weak than what you are doing with all your equipment. Girl aren't you just a locked up little princess who's trying to play queen and Empress?!" Ricket's tone is provocative and sarcastic.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 14, 2013)

Hayao's eyes narrow as he inspects the figure that is uncannily reminiscent of Dee before them, pushing his thumb against the guard of his katana as it's edged half an inch from the sheath.  "Please enlighten us as to her meaning."

Int check
1d20 → [9] + 3 = (12)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Glad I can see! She's pretty sexy. Definitely one te be referenced for later." Duncan says garnering a good mental image of her.
> 
> He turns to Dee, "I suppose this is the part where ye betray us?" Duncan asks gripping his Scimitar.



"I'd think this is more the part where she talks to this so called sister, deliberates on it then eventually says no. That's just my opinion though."


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2013)

Troyce does another of his tactical throat-clearings. "Well, if this were Dee's _dream_, then I'm sure the she would have a personal confrontation with this 'sister' and leave us out of any twisted hedonist rituals"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 14, 2013)

"This place just keeps getting better and better."  Kaylee shakes her head slightly.  "These are some strange looking creatures..."  She says looking at the forms milling around the demon in the center.  "But, Ricket, she isn't ugly.  Why would you say that?"  The druid is becoming very confused about men, she is thinking more and more that Stamar was right.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 14, 2013)

"Or everything goes into the chamber pot and we accidentally open the dream Abyss into the real world." Yuki remarks to Ulysesn, the looks at the rambling druid, "Sometimes men say the opposite that they actually feel, until they believe it themselves.  Just like how Ricket is probably right now."  


Knowledge Religion

Roll(1d20)+6:
19,+6
Total:25


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The group moves through the now open doorway.  The hallway continues for about a thousand feet before it starts to widen and the downward slope levels off.  In the distance they see the passage opens into a wide and tall chamber dimly lit by red light.
> 
> The walls of the chamber are lined with figures held up by mantels by their arms or legs.  Most show partially healed wounds indicative of torture though few show more than the slightest glimmer of awareness.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn starts to relax
"Is this all that is here, I was expecting something a bit more scary."
Ulysesn flips the switch to the door once everyone is inside blocking everyone in the room of the foul sister
"Hope you don't mind if I make myself comfortable."
Ulysesn goes to the back of the group making sure to get the most distance away he can



Captain Obvious said:


> "Or everything goes into the chamber pot and we accidentally open the dream Abyss into the real world." Yuki remarks to Ulysesn, then looks at the rambling druid, "Sometimes men say the opposite that they actually feel, until they believe it themselves.  Just like how Ricket is probably right now."
> 
> 
> Knowledge Religion
> ...


"Whatever."
Ulysesn breathes a puff of air.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2013)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Or everything goes into the chamber pot and we accidentally open the dream Abyss into the real world." Yuki remarks to Ulysesn, the looks at the rambling druid, "Sometimes men say the opposite that they actually feel, until they believe it themselves.  Just like how Ricket is probably right now."


"I am actually trying to insult her," Ricket shrugs his shoulder as it seems his insult aren't working and getting misinterpreted.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 14, 2013)

Muk said:


> Talking to the half-blood, "So, ain't you an ugly piece! Can't be from your human side, they ain't as ugly as you are. Did your demon-father's sperm mess up your human roots? I mean what's with your nose? It's crooked and your face is really off on one side. Aren't you overusing facial care and make up for your short comings in attractiveness?
> 
> And as for the torturing, aren't you doing a piss poor job? I've seen imps who've done a better job at torturing the poor and weak than what you are doing with all your equipment. Girl aren't you just a locked up little princess who's trying to play queen and Empress?!" Ricket's tone is provocative and sarcastic.


The woman reaches out almost caressing the air between Ricket and her before responding, her voice a purr, "oh where did you find this one?  He alone would get you a wonderful reward from father.  I wasn't nearly so fortunate during my turn.  Unless you were going to keep him for yourself?  I assure you there's nothing better than breaking one that has such ties."



Crossbow said:


> Troyce does another of his tactical throat-clearings. "Well, if this were Dee's _dream_,  then I'm sure the she would have a personal confrontation with this  'sister' and leave us out of any twisted hedonist rituals"


"'Dee's dream'?"  The woman laughs, "oh, this is a dream.  But it's not her dream.  Our father brought her here, to give her a taste of the power in her blood, and I daresay she's performed admirably so far."


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2013)

"Sorry child, I am already taken. And her charms far exceed yours. You hold no candle to her," Ricket replies to the woman.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 14, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Sorry child, I am already taken. And her charms far exceed yours. You hold no candle to her," Ricket replies to the woman.


"See?  Such spirit, at least at first.  The ones with the most pride initially are always the best dogs once broken."


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2013)

"Ricket, if you could just stop being _yourself _for a few minutes here and let these ladies hash out their differences. that would be great."


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2013)

"That is if you can actually out bet a Baatezu," Ricket replies. "I doubt you've got the skills for it, half-blood. Wanna make a deal? If you can't break me in one round, you'll gotta serve my master until my master's death."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "'Dee's dream'?"  The woman laughs, "oh, this is a dream.  But it's not her dream.  Our father brought her here, to give her a taste of the power in her blood, and I daresay she's performed admirably so far."


"So far she says. 
There enough power without some bad blood and then some from Dee."



Muk said:


> "That is if you can actually out bet a Baatezu," Ricket replies. "I doubt you've got the skills for it, half-blood. Wanna make a deal? If you can't break me, you'll gotta serve my master until my master's death."



"Hang on now Ricket, you shouldn't be trying to makes deals with such ilk. That alone could break you."


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2013)

"I've got nothing to fear," Ricket replies. "She ain't up to snuff."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 14, 2013)

"They mean the opposite?"  Kaylee looked from Yuki to Ricket, then to Duncan before falling on the reclining creature.  "Later..." She mumbles deciding she would have Yuki clarify later.  

Continuing to listen she begins to think a little bit differently.  'Not Dee's dream...'  Kaylee lets her green eyes roam over the party.  'We didn't know her, she wasn't traveling with us.  It should be someone else's...'  Musing for a moment she walks near *Tassara* and whspers to the cleric.  "We need to watch carefully.  If she is right another one if us might be in danger."  She glances toward Drell and Kiyro in particular but does let her axe move across other faces.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 14, 2013)

Feeling very skeptical Yuki tries to sense the motives of the Alu-fiend.  She crosses her arms and watches for any malicious movements.


Sense motive;
Roll(1d20)+5:
17,+5
Total:22


----------



## kluang (Jul 14, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The group moves through the now open doorway.  The hallway continues for about a thousand feet before it starts to widen and the downward slope levels off.  In the distance they see the passage opens into a wide and tall chamber dimly lit by red light.
> 
> The walls of the chamber are lined with figures held up by mantels by their arms or legs.  Most show partially healed wounds indicative of torture though few show more than the slightest glimmer of awareness.
> 
> ...



Zozaria looks at walls and sees most of the hanging figures.

"Errreee...." and he looks at the Alu-fiend. "So you say you're Dee's sister? May I inquire your name? Calling someone a half blood is an insult I think, as I'm a half blood myself."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 14, 2013)

"Don't worry guys. Even though she's sexy as ....Hell." Duncan grins, "I'm no gonna do anythin. A woman's beauty is a thing te be admired."

"Yer still way prettier though Kaylee." he says and moves to her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2013)

Dee takes a deep breath before stepping across in front to block Ricket. "So how many others are there? Sisters, I mean. I kind of figured with a demon like that he had to have other children out there," she pauses to glance around.

She flicks the safety off on the gun, but keeps it lowered."I don't plan to be part of...whatever it is _our father _seems to think he has for me," Dee says. "You can deliver that message to him for me?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 14, 2013)

Muk said:


> "That is if you can actually out bet a Baatezu," Ricket replies. "I doubt you've got the skills for it, half-blood. Wanna make a deal? If you can't break me in one round, you'll gotta serve my master until my master's death."


"Is that all the longer you can last?  I weep for your lovers."  The woman smirks at the paladin before continuing, "besides my dear boy you seem to have me confused with a devil.  Demons are not in the business of bartering for souls we simply take what we want."



Captain Obvious said:


> Feeling very skeptical Yuki tries to  sense the motives of the Alu-fiend.  She crosses her arms and watches  for any malicious movements.
> 
> 
> Sense motive;
> ...


It's tough to say, demons in general aren't very trustworthy, only a fool would take anything she says at face value.  You don't think she's lying about anything, though so far she seems more driven to mess with people than anything.

It's doubtful that she's here to help though.



kluang said:


> Zozaria looks at walls and sees most of the hanging figures.
> 
> "Errreee...." and he looks at the Alu-fiend. "So you say you're Dee's  sister? May I inquire your name? Calling someone a half blood is an  insult I think, as I'm a half blood myself."


"Aren't you the polite one, I like you.  You can call me Mistress Talix."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee takes a deep breath before stepping across in front to block Ricket. "So  how many others are there? Sisters, I mean. I kind of figured with a  demon like that he had to have other children out there," she pauses to glance around.
> 
> She flicks the safety off on the gun, but keeps it lowered."I don't plan to be part of...whatever it is _our father _seems to think he has for me," Dee says. "You can deliver that message to him for me?"


"Others?  Still alive you mean?"  The woman pauses to consider this a moment, "I dare say he's spawned hundreds, maybe thousands though few make it through his little tests.  Maybe a dozen have passed on to greatness, I can't say for sure we're not a terribly close family you see."

"As to delivering messages, I'm afraid I can't do that.  Won't rather.  See I agree with you, you shouldn't be part of his plans.  I can sense the weakness in your blood, the fact that you rely on that pathetic human device rather than a true weapon is proof enough.  And I won't have father spending any more of his efforts or power on a weakling like yourself."

"So while I'm impressed you were able to gather such a large number of lost dreamers here whatever secrets you have there will simply have to die with you."


----------



## Tiger (Jul 14, 2013)

"Right. I think we can stop standing around wondering what might be going on here, and prepare for a fight. This isn't a family reunion."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 14, 2013)

"Was thinkin the same thing, Kiyro. So whatchya got demon, devil, woman thing. I'm generally averse to hittin girls but shit there's an exception to every rule aye?"

Watches her movements and prepares to use spellcraft if she gets ready to cast any spell.

Initiative:
1d20+5
5+5 = 10

Spellcraft:
1d20+14
14+14 = 28

He will also (secretly) cast prehensile hair (under his kilt)


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2013)

"Oh I am quiet sure that you are a demon, none the less, I guess you just don't have the balls to go in on a bet and can't outperform your devil cousins," Ricket replies.

"Guess we do this the old fashion way of smashing everything down."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 14, 2013)

Hayao leans over to speak to Drell and Tassara.  "Do you recall those spells each of you used prior?  Drell to enlarge Raven, and Tassara to rapidly increase my strength?  I'd be very thankful if you could use them on me again immediately should combat break out.  I think I may be able to slay her with this," he indicates his katana, "but not without your assistance.  My specialty is slaying supernatural creatures and the like."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2013)

Drell nods to Hayao, reaching into his pouch and tossing him a vial of bright blue liquid. "I do it with potions now," he explains. "Potions are _in_, I've heard."

He also removes his cognatogen from his pouch and punches the needle into his neck. His mind rapidly expands, as does his ego.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 14, 2013)

Seeing the others preparing to fight the alu-fiend directs the dretches to charge and advances cautiously behind them.

((Initiatives and actions please!))


----------



## Tiger (Jul 14, 2013)

((Initiative
1d20+11
[10, 11] = (21) 

Kiyro throws off his coat as his Scorpion melts off his arm with an audible hiss, clacking its pincers together, and pacing in front of him.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Round 1*

Kiyro will cast *[Resistance]* on Hayao, giving him +1 bonus to saving throws, then follow cautiously behind as the fighters engage, attempting to stay within 25-30 feet of the creatures.

*Round 2*

He will pick one of the Dretches who is charging past the front line towards the more vulnerable targets and cast *[Cause Fear]* on it.

*Round 3-5*

Use *[Evil Eye Hex]* on three different Dretches engaged in combat with Hayao and Ricket. He will choose the one they are focusing on as a priority. The hexed roll will be to AC.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2013)

"I'm pretty sure that Mr. Scorpion here is right, she's definitely not looking for a family sit down. Though I'm sure that would be interesting," Dee says. 
*
Initiative:* 
   1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26) 


*Round One:* Dee's gun misfires on the first round of action and she's forced to use the _quick clear deed _to clear the round out of the chamber and she will use her move action to load the gun again.
*
Attack Rolls: *
   1d20+8 → [1,8] = (9) 
   1d20+8 → [14,8] = (22) 
   1d20+8 → [10,8] = (18) 
   1d20+8 → [15,8] = (23) 
   1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24)
*
Damage Rolls:*
   1d10 → [7] = (7) 
   1d10 → [5] = (5) 
   1d10 → [8] = (8) 
   1d10 → [4] = (4) 
   1d10 → [10] = (10)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2013)

"Tassara, be sure to support any melee combatants that go at Dee's sister with healing," Drell says, drawing several bombs from his pouch. "Things are about to get...messy around her."

*Initiative*
1d20+9 → [17,9] = *(26)*

HP: 40
AC: 15 
F(+4) R (+6) W(+3)


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Bomb* the shit outta Dee's sister, basically. (Alchemist's bombs count as ranged touch attacks.)

*Round 1*

1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)
2d6+6→ [3,3,6] = (12)

*Round 2*

1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
2d6+6→ [5,3,6] = (14)

*Round 3*

1d20+5 → [5,5] = (10)
2d6+6→ [1,5,6] = (12)

*Round 4*

1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25)
    Confirm: 1d20+5 → [4,5] = (9)
2d6+6→ [2,6,6] = (14)

*Round 5*

1d20+5 → [3,5] = (8)
2d6+6→ [2,2,6] = (10)


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2013)

Troyce gets out his whip and tries to catch some whatever-they-ares off guard

Initiative 
1d20+4
14+4=18


*Spoiler*: __ 



Whip Attacks
1d20+8

6+8=14
10+8=18
20+8=28
3+8=11
2+8=10

Whip Damage (+Sneak Attack)
1d3+2(+2d6)

2+2=4(+2+4=10)
1+2=3(+1+6=10)
1+2=3(+6+1=10)
2+2=4(+2+2=8)
1+2=3(+1+4=8)


----------



## Muk (Jul 15, 2013)

"Oh well, negotiations failed," Ricket says with a 'i'd expect as much'. Knowing from the passed fight against demons Ricket will use power attack to compensate for their tighter defense.

Initiative:
1d20+1
5+1 = 6

Power attack (-2)

attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
1d20+5
16+5 = 21

r2
1d20+5
8+5 = 13

r3
1d20+5
12+5 = 17

r4
1d20+5
9+5 = 14

r5
1d20+5
4+5 = 9

*cleave*
r1
1d20+5
6+5 = 11

r2
1d20+5
13+5 = 18

r3
1d20+5
7+5 = 12

r4
1d20+5
2+5 = 7

r5
1d20+5
20+5 = 25







damage


*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
1d8+7
6+7 = 13

r2
1d8+7
8+7 = 15

r3
1d8+7
5+7 = 12

r4
1d8+7
3+7 = 10

r5
1d8+7
1+7 = 8

*cleave*
r1
1d8+7
1+7 = 8

r2
1d8+7
1+7 = 8

r3
1d8+7
6+7 = 13

r4
1d8+7
1+7 = 8

r5
1d8+7
6+7 = 13






Ricket is gonna go for the small fries first and after finishing them, he'll deal with the half-blood.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 15, 2013)

Hayao downs the potion as Drell injects his, the results provoking a small smile from the usually stoic samurai.  He draws his blade, rushing through to begin his assault.

Initiative 
1d20 + 6 → [1,6] = (7)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hayao rushes forward, hacking at a single Dretch until he can break through their front line, and then approaching and attacking Talix head on.  If someone else cuts a way through to her before he can make his way, or he can step over them with his new size, he'll take the quickest way possible to get to Talix.  Before he begins attacking her head on, he'll *Challenge *her, and he'll use his *Resolve *in the most useful way possible should the opportunity come up.  More than likely for *Unstoppable*.

Attack Rolls
1d20 +4 → [2,4] = (6)
1d20 +4 → [8,4] = (12)
1d20 +4 → [5,4] = (9)
1d20 +4 → [11,4] = (15)
1d20 +4 → [10,4] = (14)

Damage Rolls
2d6 +3 → [6,5,3] = (14)
2d6 +3 → [1,3,3] = (7)
2d6 +3 → [6,2,3] = (11)
2d6 +3 → [4,3,3] = (10)
2d6 +3 → [4,1,3] = (8)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 15, 2013)

Yuki will move towards the front of the group, trying to keep attacks away from the more fragile combatants, then strike when the creatures get close, hoping to get in her flurry of blows whenever she can.

Initiative 

Roll(1d20)+2:
9,+2
Total:11



*Spoiler*: _Attack_ 




Attack bonus -2 for Flurry of Blows.

Roll(1d20)+2:
8,+2
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+2:
10,+2
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+2:
18,+2
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+2:
10,+2
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+2:
1,+2
Total:3

Tell me if it should be different.





*Spoiler*: _Damage_ 




Roll(1d6)+3:
3,+3
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+3:
4,+3
Total:7

Roll(1d6)+3:
3,+3
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+3:
2,+3
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+3:
1,+3
Total:4


----------



## soulnova (Jul 15, 2013)

(( Ack, sorry had a very busy weekend. ))

Initiative1d20+4=22


*HP* 54/54, 
*AC* 16, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +8


*Round 1*
Bull's Strength on Hayao.


*Round 2*
Tassara stays just close enough to be able to channel energy.
Casts Spirit Weapon, Target= Alu Fiend 
Spiritual Hablerd  +8 [1d8+1]  (bypasses DR)

 (lasts 3 rounds)
Attacks 1d20+8=19, 1d20+8=27, 1d20+8=14

Damage 1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=8, 1d8+1=4

She can redirect the weapon against a new target using a move action.

*Round 3-5*
Spam Channel Energy.
2d6=6, 2d6=8, 2d6=8


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2013)

"Wish I could do more here. If anyone feels like blessing more or anything that sure would help."

HP: 50/50

Fort: +5 = +3[Class] +2[Con]
Ref: +8 = +3[Class] +5[Dex]
Will: +3 = +1[Class] +2[Wis] +1 to fear saves

AC: 20 (15 touch, 15 flat footed)
CMD: 19 
Immune to magic sleep effects
+2 bonus against enchantment spells and effects


Ulysesn starts out near the back of the party in front of Makenna and the more fragile characters, but behind yuki and will concentrate his fire on each minion until one is dead then move onto the next providing support fire. He will switch to tripping with a dagger if they get into close range as fast as he can.

trip rounds 1-5

*Spoiler*: __ 











rounds 1-5 attacks

*Spoiler*: __ 











rounds 1-5 dmg


*Spoiler*: __ 



dmg 3((won't even get past DR won't bother linking))
dmg 4
dmg 4


----------



## kluang (Jul 15, 2013)

"Talix. You really don't want mess with us." and Zozaria draws his blade.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Intiative

Roll(1d20)+1:
20,+1
Total:21

Attack

Round 1 Zozaria cast mirror strike

Roll(1d20)+5:
15,+5
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+5:
12,+5
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+5:
14,+5
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+5:
14,+5
Total:19

Damage

Roll(1d10)+2:
7,+2
Total:9

Roll(1d10)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

Roll(1d10)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

Roll(1d10)+2:
3,+2
Total:5


----------



## Vergil (Jul 15, 2013)

HP: 58 -17 = 41
AC: 15
F: 7
R: 5
W: 3

(Hopefully the Spellcraft I did earlier can warn folk what devil girl is gonna do.)

*Init:*
1d20+5
11+5 = 16

If Duncan gets too beat up, use vanish and retreat. If Duncan sees a dangerous spell coming from the demon then he will go full defense and warn the others. If they are resistant to acid then he will switch to ray of frost. If resistant to that then touch of fatigue! Also I am experimenting a bit here in my rolls so let me know if something seems off to you.

*Spoiler*: __ 




*R1*

Spell Combat + Reduce person (+2 dex) + Acid splash + prehensile hair (do I take reduced dmg for this since I'm smaller?) + enchantment bonus to Scimitar from Arcane pool!

Atk
1d20+6
5+6 = 11

Dmg
1d6+6
1+6 = 7

Acid:
1d20+5
16+5 = 21

1d3+0
2+0 = 2

Hair: 
1d20+2
20+2 = 22

Confirm (gah on my weakest attack!)
1d20+2
19+2 = 21

Dmg:
6?

*R2 *

Spell Combat + Acid Splash + Hair
1d20+6
13+6 = 19

1d6+6
5+6 = 11

Acid:

1d20+5
5+5 = 10

1d3+0
1+0 = 1

Hair
1d20+2
15+2 = 17

1d4+0
1+0 = 1

*R3  *
Duncan will now move onto the demon in the back (Sorry EM I know I'm making life difficult for you. Damn (but awesome) Magus!)

Spell Combat + Evil Eye (-2 AC) + Hair (Evil eye first)

1d20+6
20+6 = 26

Confirm!
1d20+6
16+6 = 22

Dmg: 
18? 24? (I have no idea)

Hair:
1d20+2
15+2 = 17

1d4+0
4+0 = 4

*R4*

Spellstrike +Shocking grasp +hair

1d20+8 (OMG!)
19+8 = 27

Confirm
1d20+8
16+8 = 24

DMG: Crit for Shocking grasp + Scimitar (help? Thank you dice gods!)

Hair:
1d20+4
5+4 = 9

1d4+0
2+0 = 2

*R5*

Regular Scimitar slash +hair

1d20+6
1+6 = 7 ()

Dmg: 
1d6+6
2+6 = 8

Hair:
1d20+4
19+4 = 23 ()

1d4+0
2+0 = 2


----------



## Kuno (Jul 15, 2013)

Kaylee will stay in the middle of the group.  "Let's try something..."  She mumbles.


Init:
1d20+1 → [17,1] = (18)

Fort: +3
Reflex: +2
Will: +6
*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:  
Kaylee will cast Stone Call over the demons.

*Spoiler*: __ 




A rain of dirt, gravel, and small pebbles fills the area, dealing 2d6 points of bludgeoning damage to every creature in the area. This damage only occurs once, when the spell is cast.

For the remaining duration of the spell, this debris covers the ground, making the entire area difficult terrain. At the end of the duration, the rocks disappear, leaving no aftereffects (other than the damage dealt).




Round 2:
Kaylee will then cast Summon Monster 1:  Celestial Dog

Kaylee - Rounds 3-5:
At this point Kaylee will stop using spells and pull out her sling.

Attack:
1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)
1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12)
1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12)

Damage:
1d4 → [4] = (4)
1d4 → [4] = (4)
1d4 → [4] = (4)

 - Rounds 3-5:

Init:
1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21)

Attack:
1d20 → [5] = (5)
1d20 → [1] = (1)
1d20 → [12] = (12)
((  Stupid Dog.  Would have done Smite Evil but what's the point?  ))

Damage:
1d4+1 → [3,1] = (4)
1d4+1 → [3,1] = (4)
1d4+1 → [4,1] = (5)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2013)

*Round 1:
*Dee reacts first, drawing up her rifle and firing quickly however in a flash of smoke the gun misfires prompting a curse from her as she rapidly moves to clear it.

Drell hurls one of his magical concoctions at the leader, the flask hits with an explosion however she seems only marginally injured by it.  Tassara and Kiyro enchant Hayao in order to ready him while Zozaria likewise enchants his own blade waiting for the opponents to advance.

Troyce advances quickly hoping to catch one of the fat creatures off guard and does so; his whip finding a relative soft spot before they can react.  At the same time Kaylee calls upon the powers of earth and stone and rains debris on the opposition, the damage they take seems minor however the loose earth and stone will slow any attempt to advance (this is probably the play of the battle so far).

The dretches advance slowly through the rubble but are unable to close enough to attack the party this round.  But the party is under no such limitation.

Duncan shrinks himself, advances, and attacks, doing minor damage to one of the now-his-sized demons.  Ulysesn fires his crossbow at one of the creatures however the bolt bounces off the demony hide harmlessly.  Yuki advances with a flurry of blows hitting one of the dretches with a palm thrust and a round-house kick.  It still feels like striking rock but she hears a satisfying crack from the jaw of the creature.

The alu-fiend holds back smiling as she gestures at the enlarged Hayao, he feels waves of emotion, wondering why they were fighting with such a lovely young woman but his training and will quickly shrug off the manipulation.  He advances to cut his way to her but the dretches foil his first attack.

Ricket fills in the last empty spot on the line and swings his hammer with a powerful blow, it cracks a few ribs on one of the minor demons but isn't enough to stop it yet.

*Round 2:
*Dee finishes clearing her rifle and fires again, her aim is true however the hit bounces harmlessly off the demon's skin.  Tassara summons a glowing Halberd into existence which promptly slices at the Alu-fiend even as Drell hits her with another bomb.

Zozaria advances striking with mirrored blades against two of the dretches, again his blade seems to flash as it strikes and leaves serious wounds on the demons.

Kiyro picks a target that Ricket is fighting (none threaten to break through, this is the weakest point of the line) and chants the arcane words of fear, the demon's eye's go wide and it turns to run.  Ricket doesn't allow the chance to pass and strike a clean blow to the back of the demon's head dropping it to the ground dead.

Troyce steps to the side moving around to flank his opponent and strikes while it's defenses are low, the whip draws a thin line of blood from the creature.

Kaylee begins a summoning ritual to bring forth a goodly ally to fight such evil forces even as they begin their attacks.  Duncan's opponent swipes both his claws raking lines of blood through Duncan's armor (-4HP).  Ricket's opponent digs a claw into the paladin and uses the leverage to bite the side, sharp teeth tearing through a joint in his armor (-7HP).

Zozaria's target rakes both claws across the magus's legs and bites at his hip while he struggles to defend (-13HP).  Hayao's target turns from the monk and delivers a fierce bite to the samurai (-5HP).  Troyce's target cuts him with bleeding claws (-7HP).

Duncan returns the favor with a solid hit from his scimitar.  His acid and hair do not seem to be very effective against the demon though.  Ulysesn fires a second shot which, while accurate, still fails to harm the demonic creatures.  Yuki lets fly a flurry of attacks however her haste keeps her from connecting this time.

Hayao casually cuts down one of the minor demons and starts stepping through the line towards the Alu-fiend.  She swears and advances towards Ricket far from the giant elf.  She strikes with the odd grey sword however the paladin casually deflects it with his shield and swings a sweeping blow in counter, he misses the fiend but does connect with the lesser demon dealing it a minor wound.

*Round 3:
*Dee lines up another shot and fires at one of the wounded dretch, this time the bullet manages to pierce and the creature drops to the ground.  Drell looks for a target of his bomb but seeing everything at melee he holds back (I'm assuming you wouldn't want to use bombs to do ~4 damage to a target and ~8 splash damage to 2-3 PCs  ).

Tassara directs her halberd to follow the demon striking it again and channels energy to heal the party (+6 HP to those wounded).  Zozaria attacks again, striking down his target.  Kiyro targets the alu-fiend with a hex, subverting her defenses so that this fight might be finished quickly.

Troyce cracks his whip again, snagging his opponent by the neck and slamming it to the ground, still.  Kaylee finishes her summoning and a glowing dog comes into existance behind the winged demon it misses it's attack but it provides a distraction to the fiend.

Duncan's opponent attempts to hit him however the small magus proves too agile for it this time.  In return Duncan twists gracefully and neatly slices the demon's head from its body (that's the last one for anyone counting).

Yuki advances on the remaining fiend delivering a flying kick.  The incubus' spawn curses at her predicament and slices her sword twice at Ricket, both cuts hit drawing burning lines of pain on Ricket's chest (-17 damage).

Hayao shouts a challenge and moves in to attack though his first attempt is parried by the surprisingly strong demon.  Ricket uses the moment of weakened defense to slam his hammer into her armpit, there's a sickening crack but she fights on yet.

*Round 4:
*Dee fires her next round, it strikes her sister in the head but the bullet falls harmlessly to the ground.  Tassara again channels healing energy.  Most people heal normally (+8 to everyone but Ricket).  Ricket's remaining mostly-healed claw wound finishes healing (+1 HP) however the wounds from the woman's sword are unaffected by the healing energy.

The spiritual halberd strikes again, dealing moderate damage.  Zozaria advances and strikes, his sword flashing as it cuts a serious wound while Troyce sneaks around to strike the surrounded demon.  His whip catches the half-breed's throat and tears it open as she falls soundlessly to the ground.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 16, 2013)

"Ooooh fuckin nice!" Miniature Duncan says as the whip slashes the throat of the demon.

He turns and gives a thumbs up to Kaylee, looking up at her in his midget form, "see I told ye ye'd find yer rhythm. Those stones helped a shit ton to stop them dancin about the place.

Duncan looks around for anything of value.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 16, 2013)

"Thank you my friend."  Kaylee bows toward the celestial dog before he disappears back to where he came from before she turns, looking down at Duncan.  "Maybe..."  She says then nods at the others while smiling.  "You did well."  Looking over the group she can tell they are starting to work together rather than fighting every step of the way.

Kaylee will look around to see if there is anything else they might need to be aware of.

Perception:

1d20+12 → [20,12] = (32)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2013)

Dee ejects the shell from the chamber but keeps the rifle trained on her fallen sister. "More things that my bullets seem to do almost nothing against," she sighs. 

She glances around at the others. "Is that it? Is that how these dreams end?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2013)

Tassara will cast detect magic and check on Rickets wound. "Is it not healing?"


Spellcraft
1d20+12 → [20,12] = (32)
1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17)

Arcana
1d20+12 → [20,12] = (32)
1d20-1 → [17,-1] = (16)

Perception 1d20+11=25


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 16, 2013)

Yuki's arms go up in the air in triumph, her stupid grin never leaving her face, "Good job everybody!  That was so awesome!"  she bounces on her tip-toes, then looks at the body of the Alu-fiend on the ground.  She walks over next to Dee and taps the corpse with her foot.  "Nothing's really for certain in the dreams.  Normally it has to do with the person feeling...I don't know, secure?  No, that's not the word..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 16, 2013)

Hayao sheathes his now huge katana, glancing over at Drell. "How long does this enlarged form persist, exactly?" The samurai moves over towards the corpse, feeling oddly foolish and wary that he had used his daily reserve of strength on an opponent he had failed to even touch. A samurai is not to choose targets of their challenges lightly. "Those demons were not...terribly strong. I have my doubts that this is all there is to it. The resolution of a dream typically results in our moving on.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 16, 2013)

"Well, the dreams we've seen end with something more... emotional or personal than this. But we're on the right track, I'm sure."

Troyce checks the bodies for anything lootworthy.

Perception 
1d20+6
1+6=7


----------



## Vergil (Jul 16, 2013)

Duncan looks up at Hayao.

"Aye just don't take a piss or a shit whilst in that form. Ye'll kill us all!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2013)

"But if she was here and she was...real how could this also be a dream? This doesn't make sense," Dee says as her shoulders go sag down slightly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks around for anything of value.


Other than Talix's sword and personal affects there doesn't appear to be anything of value here.

((Hmm, this actually does qualify for loot despite being a dream, I'll roll up a precise list))



Kuno said:


> Kaylee will look around to see if there is anything else they might need to be aware of.
> 
> Perception:
> 
> 1d20+12 → [20,12] = (32)


This area's actually a dead end, Kaylee doesn't see anything hidden or any exits.  Presumably the dream will end here?



soulnova said:


> Tassara will cast detect magic and check on Rickets wound. "Is it not healing?"
> 
> 
> Spellcraft
> ...



The sword is magical though only a moderate aura.  Tassara isn't able to identify anything specific about the blade though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2013)

Dee's eyes glaze over black and she glances around the room looking for anything that might lead them to what needs to be done next. 

*Perception: *
   1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 16, 2013)

Hayao eyes Rickets wounds, and the looks at the sword, raising an eyebrow.

Spellcraft
1d20 +12 → [17,12] = (29)
1d20+11=25

Knowledge Arcana
1d20 +8 → [20,8] = (28)
1d20+11=25


----------



## Vergil (Jul 16, 2013)

Duncan has a look at the sword (what type of sword is it?)

Spellcraft
1d20+14
7+14 = 21

"Hm - so isn't there usually mist that we walk into, Kiyro?" Duncan asks


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2013)

"Hey guys, I don't know what this might be but is keeping Ricket from healing" she calls the other casters.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2013)

"No one touch the sword, it's possibly evil and if that's the case it would make sense why the Paladin isn't able to heal," Dee says.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee's eyes glaze over black and she glances around the room looking for anything that might lead them to what needs to be done next.
> 
> *Perception: *
> 1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16)


Though your deathvision the wounds on Ricket stand out as black scars against the glowing lifeforce of the rest of his body.  There seems to be a strange energy in them, almost festering.

The rest of the area almost seems to glow with life energy, thanks to the hundreds of hanging figures in the room.  It occurs to you that if the "blackness" is hungry it should be easy to move it from Ricket to the surrounding suffering souls.

Oddly also the sword seems to glimmer in your deathwatch.  It's not alive, but it's something closer to living than mere metal should be.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao eyes Rickets wounds, and the looks at the sword, raising an eyebrow.


The wounds seem normal enough.  Hayao's familar with the fact that some magical creatures can leave wounds that resist or entirely suppress magical healing, it's possible the sword does something like this (or less likely the demon has an ability to bestow this trait on a weapon she wields).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 16, 2013)

Yuki will walk over and pick up the sword.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan has a look at the sword (what type of sword is it?)


It's a longsword, masterfully crafted.  It's coloring is somewhat strange compared to normal swords, more grey than you would expect, but it seems normal enough other than that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2013)

Dee shoots the sword or near enough to it to shun Yuki away. "What the fuck did I _just _say?" 

*Attack Roll:*
   1d20+8 → [19,8] = (27)

If she hits it she's trying to push it further out of reach.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 16, 2013)

Pursing his lips as he makes a mental note of that information, he turns to Tassara and Drell, bowing. "Thank you both for that. Your spells went a long way to alleviate the burden impressed on our progress by my shoddy swordplay.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 16, 2013)

"I don't care.  You have no control over me."  She sends off a glare towards the tiefling.

Intimidate
Roll(1d20)+0:
19,+0
Total:19
If the intimidate works she will grab the sword.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 16, 2013)

"Yuki," the elf begins slowly, placing a gentle hand on her shoulder, "if you're interested in swords, you can simply try using my own sometime. I do not advise touching that sword.

Diplomacy

1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2013)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I don't care.  You have no control over me."  She sends off a glare towards the tiefling.
> 
> Intimidate
> Roll(1d20)+0:
> ...



"And we're not in your dream," Dee says as picks the sword up with her cloak.

(Since Intimidation is a standard action you can't move while doing it) I can still move while you're doing it and while shaken.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 16, 2013)

"Fuck sake, as soon as we finish fightin bad guys we start fightin each other." Duncan says but stays out of it this time, "Tassy, Giant Hayao - this is your call."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Fuck sake, as soon as we finish fightin bad guys we start fightin each other." Duncan says but stays out of it this time, "Tassy, Giant Hayao - this is your call."


"No it's not, it's my dream. There's a reason I was brought here connected to me. No one is touching the sword or anything else connected to it before I've had a say in the matter. There's something wrong with it..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 16, 2013)

(I realized Hayao is still huge...scratch the resting the hand on the shoulder.)

He simply nods in agreement with Dee.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 16, 2013)

"This is a dead end, no mist, and we are still here..."  Kaylee turns slowly looking around.  "Something is missing.  Something else needs to be done."  She looks around at the creatures on the walls.  "Maybe we need to do something with them...we at least need to fix him."  The druid points at Ricket then looks around.  "The fighting needs to stop at least until we are a little bit safer..."  She scowls musing on what they might be missing.

Diplomacy:

1d20+8 → [15,8] = (23)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2013)

((I'll let you guys resolve the PVP for now))

Loot in addition to the sword:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Coins    111pp 183 gp, 390 sp, 2400 cp
Gems    
    Chrysoprase (50 gp)
    Deep Blue Spinel (120 gp)
    Onyx (55 gp)
    Peridot (50 gp)
    Topaz (400 gp)
    Zircon (45 gp)

Art Objects    
    Gold mask (450 gp)
    Silver candelabra with holy symbol (75 gp)
    Silver chalice with dragon carvings (150 gp)
    Silver holy symbol (Vicelord) (25 gp)
    Silver mask (75 gp)
    Silver statue of a dragon (65 gp)

Magic Items    

    Oil of Arcane Mark (cr, 25 gp)
    Oil of Light (cr, 25 gp)
    Potion of Delay Poison (cr, 300 gp)
    Potion of Hide from Animals (cr, 50 gp)
    Potion of Reduce Person (cr, 50 gp)
    Scroll of Compel Hostility (uc, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Detect Undead (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Lightning Bolt (cr, 375 gp)
    Scroll of Magic Weapon (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Protection from Chaos (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Protection from Good (cr, 25 gp)
    Wand of Bleed (cr, 375 gp)
    Wand of Ghost Sound (cr, 375 gp)
    Wand of Ray of Frost (cr, 375 gp)



Gems/art/magic items still technically need to be appraised/identified just listing them here so I don't have to write them down somewhere else since the identification process is rapidly becoming trivial for the party.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 16, 2013)

"Fine.  Fine.  I don't care.  Unless anyone else wants to tell me no, or what I'm not allowed to do.  I'm going to go loot the bodies.  Risk help you all."  Yuki storms away.

Perception
Roll(1d20)+2:
13,+2
Total:15


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2013)

"We're safe enough it seems, I think I can help the Paladin," Dee says. 

She looks the sword over. "This is almost alive looking. I don't get it." 

Dee reaches out to the wounds in Ricket and tries to send the dark energy into the lost souls that line the edge of the room.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 16, 2013)

"Hm - Mind if I take these?"

Potion of reduce person
Scroll of compel hostility.
=75gp

"Aside from that I'm good with equal share."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 16, 2013)

Yuki, not talking to anyone, will pick up the Zircon, and the silver dragon statue, because she likes them, and no other reason.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "We're safe enough it seems, I think I can help the Paladin," Dee says.
> 
> She looks the sword over. "This is almost alive looking. I don't get it."
> 
> Dee reaches out to the wounds in Ricket and tries to send the dark energy into the lost souls that line the edge of the room.




*Spoiler*: _Dee_ 



Unlike before the energy resists her initial attempts however with enough of a "push" she forces it out of Ricket and into the surrounding beings.  Before her eyes the glowing lifeforces surrounding the room darken and twist as the hanging figures cry out in agony, the blackness from the wounds seems to multiply and spread almost as if infecting from one to another.

After a moment things seem to settle down, while it is "dimmer" in her view there doesn't seem to be any immediate threat.  Ricket's wounds are still present but they look as normal healthy wounds now to her eyes.





*Spoiler*: _Not Dee_ 




Dee goes silent for a moment while examining Ricket's wounds.  While she does so the figures on the wall start to twist and scream as if in agony.  This goes on for several seconds before they slump back down.

They seem somewhat more worn from whatever episode they had, it's not clear as to what caused the disturbance.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 16, 2013)

Seeing a black stone, Kaylee will pick it up hoping it is an onyx.  She isn't sure yet why but something about them are attracting her.  "Maybe you need to handle the sword Miss Dee.  If it is your dream and that was your sister..."  Her voice trail.  Off, again looking around the room.  "Something upset them..."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 16, 2013)

"....well that was fuckin creepy." Duncan inspects the wall and the figures on it. "Eh...hello?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 16, 2013)

Hayao, curious, takes the Scroll of Magic Weapon and silver mask, but doesn't touch anything else. He looks over the statue Yuki took too, then meets the eyes of the owner. "That's an interesting statue. Just please don't let your sour mood...drag-on, ok?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 16, 2013)

She smiles and laughs at Hayao's joke, "I knew you were just mask-ing your sense of humor." She responds, turning the statue in her hand.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 16, 2013)

Duncan throws a rock in Hayao and Yuki's general direction with a grin and a groan. "I swear your puns are really Dragon me down here."


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 16, 2013)

"Alright, next person to make a shitty pun gets flogged. That is not a treat, it is a _promise_"

Troyce picks up the potion of reduce person."Something creepy is going on with that sword, and since there's no way in or out of this place, I assume we have to figure it out.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 16, 2013)

Duncan looks at Troyce. "That's not a funny pun. You suck at this. Looks like we'll have te whip ye into shape."

(Also, Duncan already got that potion)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 16, 2013)

Putting the statue into her backpack, she states with a straight face to Troyce, "Well, that could _whip_ someone into shape!" Yuki says with Duncan and bursts out laughing afterwards.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 16, 2013)

Troyce looks Duncan dead in the eyes. "_Your fate is sealed._"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 16, 2013)

"Sealed? Like we are in this room? Aye alright I'll give ye that one." Duncan smirks.


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2013)

"Thanks for whatever you did there," Ricket says to Dee. He'll go over the loot and appraise them to his best ability.

appraise:
1d20+6
6+6 = 12

take 20 on appraise.

"Anyways we are able to identify what the sword is capable of? I doubt it was the demon's power that did this to me. I think it is the sword that did it."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2013)

"I don't know and I would rather not find out" Tassara says glancing at the sword. "We should keep it covered. You don't really want to touch that kind of thing..."


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2013)

"Cast a protection against the evil and then try touching it?" Ricket suggests. "Though I'd rather not try it out myself right now. Still too injured to try out crazy stuff like that.

Hmm, those dead spirits seems to have suffered while Dee removed whatever was infesting me. Maybe there is more to do in this dream?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2013)

Spellcraft Check
Roll(1d20)+13:
13,+13
Total:26

Drell will identify the magic items and relay what they are to everyone (assume he does this before people start snatching them, I guess. He'll take the scroll of lightning bolt and the scroll of protection from good.)

"I would also like to suggest that we not leave the sword - I don't care who takes it, but it is an interesting magical object and I would like to examine it in a more controlled environment, once we have the time. It would be a shame to simply leave it here."


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2013)

"Wouldn't want it to land in the hands of another demon either," Ricket says after hearing Drell. "Who knows what someone who's better at wielding a blade could do with such a weapon. Better keep it and stow it away for now than leave it in limbo."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2013)

Tassara agrees to keep the sword and watch it closely. She hopefully finishes healing Ricket now that the strange energy is gone from his wounds.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Spellcraft Check
> Roll(1d20)+13:
> 13,+13
> Total:26
> ...


Drell is able to identify everything but the sword without issue.

With the sword he can tell it's enchanted to strike with enhanced damage and accuracy (("+1")).  There seems to be more to it but it's troubling to figure out.  If he didn't know better he'd say that the sword itself were attempting to disguise its own abilities.



soulnova said:


> Tassara agrees to keep the sword and watch it  closely. She hopefully finishes healing Ricket now that the strange  energy is gone from his wounds.


((burns_excellent.jpg))

Rickets wounds heal normally now.  Shortly after Tassara picks up the sword the mists rise up again and they find themselves back in Kiyro's clearing again.  Again more of the fog has pushed back, the clearing's getting moderately large now.  The newly revealed area sticks out, the ground is blackened as if by fire and a horned, humanoid skull sits in the middle of it almost seeming to grin.

((Normal routine, talk, eat, sleep, prepare, let me know when you're ready for the next dream)).


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 16, 2013)

Hayao silently takes a seat at the fire to embark on his normal routine of eating, listening, sharpening his katana, and then falling asleep should nothing of note happen.  He also inspects the silver mask he'd recently procured.

(Ready I guess!)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2013)

Dee still feels a remnant of the dream that they have just left. Something of her connection to Troyce is there though she hesitates to do anything about it right now. 

She sits down with her gunsmith kit opened in front of her and prepares some more ammunition. She spends an hour working at this, but she can talk while she's doing it.


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2013)

Ricket will sit down and clean up his hammer. There isn't much need to sharpen his hammer, but cleaning up the blood and dirt from fighting is a nice change. He will also reexamine his armor and try and fix and dents made during his last battle.

"Is anyone else bothered by the smug face this demon statue is having?" Ricket points at the new statue joining the rest of Kyiro's outer garden space.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2013)

Muk said:


> Ricket will sit down and clean up his hammer. There isn't much need to sharpen his hammer, but cleaning up the blood and dirt from fighting is a nice change. He will also reexamine his armor and try and fix and dents made during his last battle.
> 
> "Is anyone else bothered by the smug face this demon statue is having?" Ricket points at the new statue joining the rest of Kyiro's outer garden space.



"You've got a hammer, you could always reshape it," Dee says as she works over her open shell casings. "I'm sure something in this kit could help," she's wearing the goggles for her work and her long red hair is tied up and tucked under the collar of her top so that it's out of the way. 

"Or we could melt it down, turn it into bullets," Dee adds.


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2013)

"Got a chisel? Don't feel like destroying the entire statue, just need to fix the smug off the demon's face" Ricket says.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Got a chisel? Don't feel like destroying the entire statue, just need to fix the smug off the demon's face" Ricket says.



Dee lifts a flat ended tool out of the box. "I use it for prying open shells if I have to get in them, it should do the trick." She hands the tool to Ricket.


----------



## kluang (Jul 16, 2013)

"All right I take this Silver statue of a dragon and Silver chalice with dragon carvings. If you guys dont want the gems I take them too."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 16, 2013)

Yuki sits down near the fire, eats, says a prayer, and stares into the fire for a bit while hugging her backpack, as if meditating.  If nothing else happens, she will fall asleep while in her meditative state.

(Ready to go I think)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2013)

Ulysesn sweat drops from the fact everyone seems to be interested in the dragon items
"You know that is more along my thing, but whatever, those dragon items don't seem too important."

Ulysesn sits down,thinks, then talks to the party
"Say you think it was a good idea to let those people go into that cave? Think they are still alive?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 16, 2013)

Hayao waits a suitable amount of time before he interrupts Yuki's meditating to whisper something to her.


*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 



"I think the statue really caught Ulysesn's eye, Yuki.  You should consider uh...I'm not sure what.  Not giving it to him but...perhaps letting him inspect it?  It'd probably mean a lot."


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 16, 2013)

Troyce sits as well. "Cave? Oh you meant the sanctum place from days ago. Yeah, I think that was the best thing. The portal closed shortly after we went through, so if we didn't go when we did, we'd be stuck in there with that guy and we'd all get slaughtered."

Troyce tries to bring Dee up to speed on things using his brain.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce sits as well. "Cave? Oh you meant the sanctum place from days ago. Yeah, I think that was the best thing. The portal closed shortly after we went through, so if we didn't go when we did, we'd be stuck in there with that guy and we'd all get slaughtered."
> 
> Troyce tries to bring Dee up to speed on things using his brain.



"Ah so you don't remember? Figures."
Ulysesn sighs
"Really hope people aren't still going into that cave."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 16, 2013)

After they reappear in the clearing, Kaylee curls up with Brox with Talon roosting nearby after they eat. "The world is confusing Brox."

"Oh?  Not confusing, simple.  Eat, sleep, fight, mate.  What else needed?"  He lays his head in Kaylee's lap.

At the affection the Druid scratches behind his ears.  "We're not as lucky as you.  Things aren't that simple.  Like..."  A deep blush stains her cheeks.  "See I was told Duncan wants to be with me.  I told him in no certain terms I wasn't ready to have babies..."

A snort comes from the wolverine and he shakes his head as if laughing.  "Mating?  Should I bite him?"

"Well, no...because then I was told that men mean the opposite of what they say."

"Sounds like I need bite anyway."  Brox huffed then laid his head down again.

"Maybe..."  Kaylee frowns and grows quiet, staring into the flickering flames.  She muses about what happened in the last dream, what was said, and how Dee feels watching her sister die.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2013)

"What cave are you talking about?" Kiyro asks Ulysesn, walking back from the cabin with a few pillows and a pitcher of water.

He stops as Ricket walks past him with a chisel and a determined look towards the newest statue.

"Try not to make too much of a mess, we're guests here," he says before continuing on toward the main group.

Dropping the pillows in a heap, and setting the water down on a flat rock gingerly, he retrieves the top pillow and drops down on the ground, his back to a large tree, the pillow nestled behind his neck.

He thinks about the items found in the lesser demon's possession, musing back to a time long-past where he might have found an interest in something, but brushes it away from his mind...the dream gives you what you need, always.

"I don't need any of that, you can re-split my share or whatever you do," he pauses before adding, "I can chat for a bit, but otherwise I'll be resting my eyes."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 17, 2013)

Yuki looks at the elf as he whispered and exuberantly sighs, "I guess I _should_ shouldn't I..." she opens her backpack and grabs the statue, looking at it for a moment, she stands up.

"Here pretty-boy.  You can't have it, but you can take a look at it." She hands the statue over to Ulysesn, then shifts back  into her spot.  

"Y'know the feeling when you look back knowing you lost a chance to ask something you've wanted to know, and you were too scared or awestruck to ask?  Yeah.  That's what happened to me when I saw everything.  Before the portal to this place opened." she quietly states, then chuckles.  

"Past is past.  We should always look for the future.  Who knows, in a few years time, there will probably be people telling stories of us!" She stands up, shouting, then grabs the nearest person's hand, to pull them on their feet, "Battling it out with fierce foes!  Hordes of Orcs!  All while standing as one!" Mock fighting with the person, then she drops to the ground, "But we have to get there first."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

Law said:


> "What cave are you talking about?" Kiyro asks Ulysesn, walking back from the cabin with a few pillows and a pitcher of water.



"What cave? That's a secret I'm afraid to say."


Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki looks at the elf as he whispered and exuberantly sighs, "I guess I _should_ shouldn't I..." she opens her backpack and grabs the statue, looking at it for a moment, she stands up.


"Okay then thanks."
Ulysesn the half-elf begins to examine the statue for any details that stick out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2013)

Dee sits packing the powder down into the shell casings with a wooden rod so that there's no air between the casing, bullet and powder. She works at this diligently for several minutes and if there is a way Toryce can contact her she would be so closed off that she doesn't notice. 

She glances around at the others. "So are you all just walking between dreams? Is that how this works?" she asks. "Who's up next?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2013)

Hayao gives her an odd look as he's pulled to his feet to participate in an impromptu mock battle.  "You certainly have no deficit in terms of energy.  One minute you seem content to stare at the fire for an eternity, the next you're bounding by the side of the fire."  Then the elf seats himself as she falls to the ground, speaking lower.  "And half of me is surprised you did that, for him.  Admirable."

He turns to Dee.  "You reenter the mist once you're ready.  And it's impossible to tell who's dream we'll step into.  Sometimes you don't realize it's a dream until the end...we may even happen upon a stranger's again, like yours."


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2013)

Kiyro arches an eyebrow, unsure if he's supposed to be curious about a "secret", but he just shakes his head dismissively and closes his eyes, murmuring about how there are plenty of caves to choose from.

Still with his eyes closed, he responds to Dee, "This is a pretty new concept for everyone but myself. They arrived here at this cabin just a few days ago, smelling like fresh things I couldn't even begin to think about. I've been here..." he smiles for a moment, thinking about how to say it, "-longer."

"No way to know "who's next", we walk into the mist and there we are. Truth be told, walking into the mist is only something we do to help our brain transition, because it's such a primal idea to make our bodies move through a door to another area, but if the group was much stronger and sure of themselves, one could literally flip through dreams like reading a book. I was once that confident, unfortunately I was never that confident when it mattered."


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2013)

"Thanks," Ricket says to Dee and walks over to the statue. If he can touch it, he'll work on the smug face of the demon and make it look like a frown or sad face.

After that he'll head back to camp. He takes off his armor and gets ready to sleep. However before he does, he waits for everyone else to sleep and seems to be taking watch.


*Spoiler*: _@moogle_ 




Without his armor he has no arcane failure, he stretches his hands and fingers, cracks his neck and casts a silent image near Troyce, Ulysesn, and Tassandra. Next he'll cast an obscuring mist, further back back with it's edge just touching the silent image spell.

And last for the combo to really get a nice effect he'll cast ghost sound centered on the silent image.

The silent image look like the dead spirits they just encountered in the abyss. However their clothing resemble people from Etiawhtaes. And they are more bloody. He'll use all of his 20x20ft silent image field and bring forth wave after wave of dead ghosts moaning and agonizing. 

The ghost sounds is making sounds of ghosts moaning and people in pain and agony. The volume is a subtle one. Enough to hear and wake them from their slumber, but still eerie to make your skin crawl.

Ricket will stand about 20ft away from the north edge of the silent image to center obscurring mist on him. He'll make it look like the ghosts are coming out of the mists and towards the group. 

He'll maintain the illusion for as long as the ghost sounds lasts (2 rounds), then dismiss it. Since his sleeping camp is near west side of the obscurring mist he'll just go there and keeps his ear open to see what the reaction is.


```
-------
|     |obscurring mist
|     |
-------
{    } Ghost Sound
{    } Silent Image
xxxx
xxx    Sleeping camp
xx
x
```




Afterwards he'll go to sleep.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2013)

Law said:


> Kiyro arches an eyebrow, unsure if he's supposed to be curious about a "secret", but he just shakes his head dismissively and closes his eyes, murmuring about how there are plenty of caves to choose from.
> 
> Still with his eyes closed, he responds to Dee, "This is a pretty new concept for everyone but myself. They arrived here at this cabin just a few days ago, smelling like fresh things I couldn't even begin to think about. I've been here..." he smiles for a moment, thinking about how to say it, "-longer."
> 
> "No way to know "who's next", we walk into the mist and there we are. Truth be told, walking into the mist is only something we do to help our brain transition, because it's such a primal idea to make our bodies move through a door to another area, but if the group was much stronger and sure of themselves, one could literally flip through dreams like reading a book. I was once that confident, unfortunately I was never that confident when it mattered."



"I see," Dee says pausing from her task. "So you've been here a long time. Too long to even want to discuss it. I guess I'm along for the ride until we get out of this place. I don't usually do the whole group thing. People tend not to want half bloods around," Dee says. 



Muk said:


> "Thanks," Ricket says to Dee and walks over to the statue. If he can touch it, he'll work on the smug face of the demon and make it look like a frown or sad face.
> 
> After that he'll head back to camp. He takes off his armor and gets ready to sleep. However before he does, he waits for everyone else to sleep and seems to be taking watch.
> 
> ...



"You're welcome."


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2013)

"A few half-bloods already making your acquaintance, so this..."group" - may be an exception to the rule," he remarks, opening one eye to look, lazily as a courtesy, before closing it again.

"It's not so much that I don't want to talk about it, than I have no clear way to talk about it. I have some fixed memories of real life that will never fade, but besides that, I can't expertly separate dreams from reality any more. To me, though, it certainly feels like I've lived many different life-times here. Time is pretty relative and complex, emotionally and existentially, and as such I really have no way of knowing if I've been here ten years or ten thousand. My body has energy, and my mind is not damaged that I know of, but my little friend here," he lifts his arm a few inches as a gesture, then drops it slowly to the position it was most comfortable and continues, "thinks it's more toward the latter."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I see," Dee says pausing from her task. "So you've been here a long time. Too long to even want to discuss it. I guess I'm along for the ride until we get out of this place. I don't usually do the whole group thing. People tend not to want half bloods around," Dee says.


"I wouldn't worry about that to much here. 
Though we still need to check if your are evil."
Ulysesn seems to say it jokingly in a somewhat playful way with a smirk


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 17, 2013)

“I can get out of hand sometimes, sorry.” She rubs the back of her neck, then lowers her voice as well, “Sure I can be stubborn, but  sometimes I can be nice.”  she cracks a smirk, then her view wanders back to the fire, “Full of energy, always dancing, ambitious, and when not watched over, devastating...or helpless.  Warm, but never inviting.  It takes luck, and talent to walk over coals left after a fire dies down.”  Yuki whispers while watching, yawns, then likely falls asleep, of course while meditating unless anything else happens this time.

((Ready when everybody else is.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2013)

Hayao listens with an unfocused gaze as his ears twitch vibrantly with every syllable, then regains his attention, raising his eyebrow sharply after Yuki says a certain thing.  He watches her almost warily as she falls back into her meditative state, then finishes brushing Shōgo's main, feeding him, and then maintenancing his katana.  Then, the elf falls into a quiet, meditative state of his own.

(_Now _I'm ready to roll.)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

While examining the dragon statue for details Ulysesn talks to Makenna
"So what do you think your dream would be like Makenna?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2013)

((Slightly out of order but hey, these things happen))

Sleep that night begins dreamless as usual however it is interrupted in the middle of the night.  The group is disturbed by the sounds of moans and cries of the dead and awakes to see a pocket of mist at the edge of the camp.  Corpselike petitioners like they just saw in the Abyss walk out of the mists towards them.

Each figure is bloody and shows signs that their life met violent ends and they're dressed in a manner like the people of Etiawhtaes.  Makenna awakes with a shriek in a panicked state fleeing outright from the advancing ranks.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn the half-elf begins to examine the statue for any details that stick out.


It's a smallish silver statue of moderate craftsmanship depicting what one presumes is a silver dragon.  There doesn't seem to be anything unusual about it.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> While examining the dragon statue for details Ulysesn talks to Makenna
> "So what do you think your dream would be like Makenna?"


Makenna shifts uncomfortably, "I don't know, I don't dream.  Not anymore at least."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2013)

Tassara wakes up rather confused at the moaning sounds. 

Tassara stands up "Petitioners! Only the souls of the damned on the Abyss become that! Go back to where you belong!" she rises her holy symbol and channels positive energy to affect undead. 


Channel Possitve Energy
2d6=8

Will save
2d6=8
1d20+8 → [8,8] = (16)


Knowledge Religion
1d20+4=24


Kathy growls.
perception (scent)
1d20+4=24
1d20+6 → [9,6] = (15)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2013)

There's no reaction from them from the channeled energy.  Tassara notes that their movements don't seem to line up perfectly with the sound, something seems very strange about them.

Kathy seems quite confused by them, the things have no scent but are there.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2013)

"What the..." Duncan's first thought is Ricket who was standing guard, "Where's Ricket - is he ok? Fuckin things get I'll kick yer arses if ye've done anythin te im!"

Duncan tells Pericles to go up and look around for the Paladin:

1d20+10
12+10 = 22

"Did they follow us from the dream before Kiyro? Dee?" Duncan asks


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2013)

At the behest of his rider, Shōgo sniffs around for Ricket, to see if these petitioners had wrongfully ended his life in their search for the others.  Hayao stands, drawing his katana and looking to Kiyro for an analysis of the situation.

Perception (Scent)
1d20 +11 → [11,11] = (22)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> There's no reaction from them from the channeled energy.  Tassara notes that their movements don't seem to line up perfectly with the sound, something seems very strange about them.
> 
> Kathy seems quite confused by them, the things have no scent but are there.



_"what? what? no smell that? Hey... BACK OFF. IM BIG. AND DANGEROUS. *ROAR*"_ the jaguar attempts to intimidate the creatures growling and roaring at them. They look nasty! She comes to protect Tassara.

"There's something off with them, really strange" Tassara frowns as she realizes the Channeling is not working as it should. "Even the sound seems off"

"I... hold on" she takes a rock and throws it ahead towards the petitioners. 
Atk 1d20+3=16


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 17, 2013)

"Maybe this is like, a nightmare? Some sort of communal nightmare because we feel guilty about what happened." Troyce suggests.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 17, 2013)

Green eyes snap open at the sounds and Kaylee sits up.  Seeing the vision before her she shutters but closes her eyes.  "I'm sorry..."  She whimpers.  "I didn't think they would manifest for you guys..."  The strange voices that she hears the visions that she sees, they seemed to have become real in the dreamworld.  "They should go away..."  Kaylee lays down and curls up, pulling the blanket over her head and breathes slowly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 17, 2013)

Yuki hears the moans of the beings and wakes up with a start, “Wh-what the…?”  she stands, getting in a defensive position, but hears Kaylee, “These your friends or something?”  She watches skeptically, Aries growling and attempting to bite one of them.  Yuki stays back to see what happens.

Aries’s Bite
Roll(1d20)+1:
15,+1
Total:16


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

Ulysesn's eyes open from the noise he gets up and looks around
"Oh goody ghosts."


Crossbow said:


> "Maybe this is like, a nightmare? Some sort of communal nightmare because we feel guilty about what happened." Troyce suggests.



"It's a little bit much for me. I don't dream about ghosts with something like this... and I don't feel *that kind* of guilt either."
Ulysesn looks at the "ghosts"
"Shouldn't you be haunting the mayor of your town or something?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2013)

The creatures only last a few brief moments before fading out of existence as suddenly as they appeared.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 17, 2013)

Troyce turns to Kaylee. "So, uh, would mind explaining what just happened?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2013)

Tassara is quite puzzled by the sudden fading of the creatures.

She walks to Kaylee to offer some comfort while she sleeps. She pats her head softly._ "I don't know what you see Kaylee, but this is not your fault or anything. Whenever you need to talk I'm right here, alright?"_

"Troyce, don't bother her right now. We should let her sleep. We all must get proper rest now."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2013)

Noticing the one who was on watch is still gone, Hayao grows increasingly worried.  "Ricket?  Are you alright?"  He takes a step towards the outer edge of camp.  "Ricket?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2013)

((He went back to sleep. He's actually there.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The creatures only last a few brief moments before fading out of existence as suddenly as they appeared.



"Hey Makenna they are gone now."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2013)

((*Shove*))


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hey Makenna they are gone now."


There's no sign of Makenna, apparently she fled into the mist when running from the petitioners.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((*Shove*))
> 
> There's no sign of Makenna, apparently she fled into the mist when running from the petitioners.



"Shit, she ran into the mist! Makenna!"
Ulysesn runs into the mist as well after Makenna.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 17, 2013)

"We're going to have to go into the mist and save them both?" She puts her backpack back on, if the rest go in she will.


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2013)

"What?" Ricket shouts out of the north west side of the mist. "The mist suddenly expanded to my watch and then I heard screaming." 

Ricket has his armor pulled behind him trying to step out of the mist.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2013)

"Oh no. Makena has gone alone into the mist." Tassara goes with Ricket.  "There were some ghosts right now that scared her away" she explains to Ricket. "Did you saw her running?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2013)

"Ah crap! Shit, shit, lemme get my armor and...uh...shit!" Duncan hurridly puts on his light armor and grabs his things before going into the mist.


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2013)

"No I didn't not. The mist obscured all my vision," Ricket replies to Tassara's question. "So shall we go and find Makena?" Ricket is putting back his armor on while he waits for the group to decide.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 17, 2013)

"She what?"  Kaylee wipes the sleep from her eyes, quickly grabbed her stuff and chased after them.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 17, 2013)

"Alright, I'll go too."  Yuki charges into the mist with the rest that headed in.


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2013)

Ricket will follow after he put on his armor. He'll wait and see if all the members go before following through the mist.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "She what?"  Kaylee wipes the sleep from her eyes, quickly grabbed her stuff and chased after them.



"Yes... this is bad. Hopefully it can be a dream like Troyce's and we have time to rest. I really don't want her to get lost here like Kyrio was" she readies her stuff.

"Kathy, if the girl comes back, make sure to take care of her. Alright let's go"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2013)

Hayao gets all his things in order, and gives his horse instructions to protect Makena if she makes her way back here ahead of the rest of them.  He then proceeds into the mist, with an extremely irritated look on his face.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 17, 2013)

"Well, we were going back into the mist anyway..." Troyce says, following the others


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2013)

((Going to assume that everyone is going since the vast majority have said they are and no one's indicated they aren't))

The group heads back into the mists and again finds themselves elsewhere.  The mists part to reveal a wooded, hilly area.  They're in a small, rocky area.  Steps cut into the hill twist through the woods headed up, the only apparent direction that leads anywhere in specific.


There is no sign of Makenna or Ulysesn.


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




I've got to run but I'll PM you by tonight with more information.  Sorry.





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




This place doesn't look familiar to you, but there is an almost tangible feeling of tranquility in the area.  You think this is a safe place.





*Spoiler*: _Kaiyo_ 




Something seems odd about this dream to you.  It seems more "real" than the other dreams you've experienced.  You're still obviously in the realm of dreams but it's more concrete, less shifting.

You don't see any particular connection of this dream to anyone in the group which is also somewhat odd.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2013)

Dee sighs as she follows along. "So is the ranger always this quick to run after anything in a skirt?" she asks.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2013)

Tassara sighs in relief for a second as there doesn't seem to be blood or signs of previous fighting in the area. 

"Makena? Ulysesn? You here?" the cleric calls to them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2013)

"Oh yes," Drell says, rubbing the sleep out of his eyes as he responds to Dee's question. "Ulyssesn has a habit of putting women above common sense, personal safety, or sanity. It might be amusing were this a story, but it is not, and I am tired." He scowls. "I swear, if this turns out to be the girl's dream...what was her name again...Makaylee? If this turns out to be Makaylee's dream I might begin violently smashing my head against a rock."

He begins walking up the stairs, checking for anything interesting.

Perception
Roll(1d20)+9:
15,+9
Total:24


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 17, 2013)

"Nah, it's just her from what I've seen." Troyce says

He makes an effort to check the steps for traps.

Perception
1d20+7
18+7=25


----------



## Kuno (Jul 17, 2013)

Kaylee drew in a deep calming breath.  "I believe things will be a bit easier here..."  She lets her voice fade while letting the peaceful quality of this place erase the visions that had startled them earlier though the whispers start for a moment, they quickly fade before Kaylee is able to understand them.  "I think we should continue on."  She points up the stairs and begins to climb.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2013)

Hayao follows, relaxing a bit in their new surroundings.  "I favor this new dream, actually."  Pondering something he'd heard mentioned before, he stops near Kaylee, and whispers something to her.  

"I noticed you and Duncan were easily the first two to rush in after them...you both seem to share a strong sense of comradery.  The rest of us easily took a slight bit of time to deliberate or get our thoughts in order.  That sort of selflessness is rare...and desirable in someone you want to be able to rely on."    The samurai shrugs, and draws away to help the others search the area, with his horrible eyesight.

1d20 → [2] = (2)


----------



## kluang (Jul 17, 2013)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee drew in a deep calming breath.  "I believe things will be a bit easier here..."  She lets her voice fade while letting the peaceful quality of this place erase the visions that had startled them earlier though the whispers start for a moment, they quickly fade before Kaylee is able to understand them.  "I think we should continue on."  She points up the stairs and begins to climb.



"Don't be so sure. Dreams have ways to bite us."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 17, 2013)

"Gah!  I though I got rid of all the tranquil crap.  Anyone think they know where to go from here?" She puts her hands behind her back, dragging one sandal on the grond.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2013)

kluang said:


> "Don't be so sure. Dreams have ways to bite us."


"She's saying that because she can see trees. Druids love trees," Dee rolls her eyes. 

"Maybe we should invest in a leash for the ranger, does he get into trouble often?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2013)

"That seems to be the only way forward... I guess they went ahead." Tassara points ahead. 


Survival 1d20+5=24  She will try to identify if these plants are from an specific region of the real world.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 17, 2013)

Kaylee scowls slightly and shrugs.  "When you are part of a pack, they are your first responsibility.  If one fears you soothe.  If one is hungry you feed.  If one is lost you find."  She smiles then.  "A pack always takes care of each other.  It is something that was forgotten but will never be again."  

She adds a bit of a skip in her next step then turns to Zozoria as she continues to climb.  "It is not good to be suspicious at all times."  It is a forest and Kaylee it means tranquility.

Perception

1d20+12 → [15,12] = (27)

Knowledge Nature
1d20+12 → [20,12] = (32)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2013)

Hayao seems thoroughly confused by her explanation, and then asks Duncan a question.  "...where is Kaylee from again?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2013)

The group heads up the stairs, after a short period of time they come across a walled complex of sorts.  Perhaps surprisingly (considering how things have gone so far) the gate not only is open it utterly lacks a door.


Through the gateway they can see a courtyard with a number of monks training.  Among them are Ulysesn and Makenna.



soulnova said:


> Survival 1d20+5=24  She will try to identify if these plants are from an specific region of the real world.





Kuno said:


> Knowledge Nature
> 1d20+12 → [20,12] = (32)



Oddly the area contains a number of different plants from around the world.  They all would be content with the current atmosphere here however normally you'd never see them together due to other extremes (too hot during summer or too cold during winter or too wet or dry or ... ).


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2013)

"Eh...she's from the forests, lived with animals her whole life I think...." Duncan then stops to wonder, turning to Kaylee "Who taught you things, like how te talk and things? Did ye have a mom and dad?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 17, 2013)

Yuki rubs her face, “Even better.”  She slinks into the center of the group, knowing full well that these monks wouldn’t recognize her, but she can’t socialize with them as many could.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2013)

Duncan looks at Yuki, "What's up? Seems fairly nice here - not that I'd like te stay here my whole life but better than Abyss I reckon."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 17, 2013)

"Stamar was always there for me."  Kaylee shrugged, fighting off what she had seen in the well.  "I don't remember who gave me life but Stamar was there for a time..."  She steps inside the walls.  "I am glad to see you safe!"  She smiles waving at Makenna and Ulysesn.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2013)

Hayao glances at Yuki quizzically.  "What's the matter? You of all people should be able to identify with the nature of this dream."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2013)

"Hm, wonder what that Stamar character taught her?" Duncan ponders as he remembers all of Kaylee's...'quirks'.

He looks at Ulysesn and Makenna. "Try not te run off like that again lass. Yer better wit us than runnin screamin on yer own. Just have a bit of faith in us. We may fight each other all the fuckin time but when we need te kick some arse then we're fairly decent together."

Duncan takes note of the monks and bows, remembering how Zakur acted. This brought all sorts of bad memories over his uselessness in that situation and he sighs.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 17, 2013)

“I just don’t have the best personality for interacting with other monks.” She admits, pulling her cloak fully around her, to try to hide her monk clothing.  “I'm all for the peace, all the meditating, but you don't realize how much I fought with the others, because of my own personality.”  She chuckles, bowing in a perfectly towards the monks out of habit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2013)

"Hey! Monk people? What are you doing here?" asks Dee as she nears them. She keeps a firm hold on her weapon and doesn't get too close. 

She's going to use her _Deathwatch _to see if they are in fact living.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 17, 2013)

"What do you THINK they are doing here?" Yuki looks at Dee.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Stamar was always there for me."  Kaylee shrugged, fighting off what she had seen in the well.  "I don't remember who gave me life but Stamar was there for a time..."  She steps inside the walls.  "I am glad to see you safe!"  She smiles waving at Makenna and Ulysesn.


Ulysesn stops training with the monks and along with Makenna.
"Oh hey what took you guys so long?
 I was starting to think you left me here. Not that it would be lonely."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2013)

Hayao sets his hands at his side and bows evenly at the waist in time.  "Your ability to mirror a bow does your story no favors.  Just steady yourself.  You're hardly the strangest of our group...just look at us.  You'll identify with them easier than the rest of us...simply by virtue of being a monk."  He rises from his bow, steadying his hat.  "And when all else fails...just remember.  This is only a dream anyway.."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2013)

Captain Obvious said:


> "What do you THINK they are doing here?" Yuki looks at Dee.



"Kindly fuck off, we can't play grab ass all day like this. You people talk amongst yourselves when there's work to be done and you don't talk at all when there's down time. You had all of last night to fuck around. These people or dreams or souls or _whatever_ are right here, right now. That's our mission," Dee says.

"I don't want to spend any longer than I have to in this godawful dream world."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2013)

"Yer just a bundle of joy when you've no had enough sleep aren't ya?" Duncan snipes at Dee


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2013)

One of the monks apparently leading the training walks over to join the group, "more visitors?  This will be a day long remembered at our small school."  He smiles and bows politely before turning to Ulysesn and Makenna, "are these all your friends then?  Or are we waiting on others yet?"



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She's going to use her _Deathwatch _to see if they are in fact living.


They appear as normal living beings to Dee.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Yer just a bundle of joy when you've no had enough sleep aren't ya?" Duncan snipes at Dee



"I slept just fine, I'm just curious as to why you would chat amongst yourselves when there are monks right here."



EvilMoogle said:


> One of the monks apparently leading the training walks over to join the group, "more visitors?  This will be a day long remembered at our small school."  He smiles and bows politely before turning to Ulysesn and Makenna, "are these all your friends then?  Or are we waiting on others yet?"
> 
> 
> They appear as normal living beings to Dee.



"We followed them here because they got lost in some mist," Dee answers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> One of the monks apparently leading the training walks over to join the group, "more visitors?  This will be a day long remembered at our small school."  He smiles and bows politely before turning to Ulysesn and Makenna, "are these all your friends then?  Or are we waiting on others yet?"



"They came I would think they are. Still wondering why ghosts appeared to try to scare us like that, but otherwise we wouldn't be here. Well since they are all here we should talk about a certain monk that got us here in the first place now shouldn't we?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 17, 2013)

"We were talking the entire time last night.  I don't know what the hell got up your ass, but calm it." Yuki growls lowly, before the monk approaches. She nods her head in respect, and stands, awaiting just about anything that isn't an argument.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2013)

"Nothing is up my ass, I just think it's rather rude to run into someone's courtyard and start talking about benign bullshit instead of talking to the new people who obviously have something to do with our current situation," Dee glares back at Yuki. 

She turns back to the monks. "You'll have to excuse them, despite my heritage I assure you I was raised in polite enough society to know that when you enter someone's domain you address them instead of speaking among friends. I'm Deirdre d'Alazario," she gives a small curtsey and lowers her weapon in the process.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn stops training with the monks and along with Makenna.
> "Oh hey what took you guys so long?
> I was starting to think you left me here. Not that it would be lonely."


"We would never leave you here.  You are part of our family."  Kaylee smiles at Ulysesn, knowing the two of them will have a bond because of the pixies.  She will always count him as a close friend for the help.


EvilMoogle said:


> One of the monks apparently leading the training walks over to join the group, "more visitors?  This will be a day long remembered at our small school."  He smiles and bows politely before turning to Ulysesn and Makenna, "are these all your friends then?  Or are we waiting on others yet?"


"I believe we are all here.  Don't abandoned friends so they rushed in behind you.  I'm Kaylee by the way."  Kaylee looks away.  "I'm sure they were just strange apparitions rather than anything that meant you harm."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 17, 2013)

"I'm sorry Ser, that _was_ impolite.  Is Ser okay, or must we address you in a different manner?  I am Yuki, I aaa--" she glared at Dee, then cuts herself off, laying her hands by her sides, letting her cloak flutter.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2013)

"Sister Tassara of the Church of the Silver Mist" the cleric gives the monk a courtesy too. "I'm afraid we are unaware of exactly where we are... May I have your name please?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2013)

"Hayao Blizzard-born, of the Order of Tajiya."  He stays silent, but his gaze mirrors Tassara's curiosity.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2013)

The man bows politely again in turn as others introduce themselves, "I am Tse Wei, humble student and teacher here at the Monastery of Dreams."  He gestures around at the surroundings.  "We gathered here to take advantage of some of the special properties of this realm."

"If you would please follow me, I'm sure the elder would like to meet you.  I'm sure you can understand that it is rare for us to get visitors here."  He steps to the side and gestures at the largest of the buildings obviously waiting for the others to assent.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2013)

Duncan is confused. "Are...these people real...or...argh my brain hurts. Kaylee hold me for I am distraught!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 17, 2013)

"Monastery of Dreams.  Sounds like something with the Coddler.  Tassy you know anything?" She looks at Tassara, asking a question to the Cleric, while following the Monk.

Knowledge Religion

Roll(1d20)+6:
16,+6
Total:22


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man bows politely again in turn as others introduce themselves, "I am Tse Wei, humble student and teacher here at the Monastery of Dreams."  He gestures around at the surroundings.  "We gathered here to take advantage of some of the special properties of this realm."
> 
> "If you would please follow me, I'm sure the elder would like to meet you.  I'm sure you can understand that it is rare for us to get visitors here."  He steps to the side and gestures at the largest of the buildings obviously waiting for the others to assent.


Ulysesn begins assenting 
"Well come on now we don't have all day."


Vergil said:


> Duncan is confused. "Are...these people real...or...argh my brain hurts. Kaylee hold me for I am distraught!"



"Duncan you are about to catch Hayao instead, just think I should let you know."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2013)

Hayao follows after the monk silently, frowning intensely at Ulysesn's comment, not understanding it fully.  Were they about to see something that would surprise him thoroughly?


----------



## Kuno (Jul 17, 2013)

"It's okay Duncan."  Kaylee places a hand on his shoulder but nothing more.  "They are real...they come into the dreams too...maybe they know something..."  She turns and walks away from him scowling as she follows the monk.  "Was it the opposite thing again..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2013)

"Tse Wei...you wouldn't happen to know a man named Zakur, would you?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan is confused. "Are...these people  real...or...argh my brain hurts. Kaylee hold me for I am  distraught!"


"They say that accepting that reality is merely illusion is the first step to true wisdom."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Monastery of Dreams.  Sounds like something with the Coddler.  Tassy you know anything?" She looks at Tassara, asking a question to the Cleric, while following the Monk.
> 
> Knowledge Religion
> 
> ...


The name doesn't sound familiar to Yuki.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn begins assenting
> "Well come on now we don't have all day."



The monk leads them to the main building, inside is a large octagonal room with doors in each direction.  In the center rests an ancient looking man who must be a hundred if he's a day.

The man looks up as Tse Wei approaches and rises (you half expect a cloud of dust to rise from his joints).  He looks at the party members in turn before addressing Wei, "ah, visitors?"

The younger monk bows deeply, "yes Master Tung, quite a number."

"Well then, this should be interesting.  You may leave Wei."  The ancient man looks over the party again, apparently remaining silent as Wei departs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The monk leads them to the main building, inside is a large octagonal room with doors in each direction.  In the center rests an ancient looking man who must be a hundred if he's a day.
> 
> The man looks up as Tse Wei approaches and rises (you half expect a cloud of dust to rise from his joints).  He looks at the party members in turn before addressing Wei, "ah, visitors?"
> 
> ...



"A rather balanced room I might say."
Ulysesn waits for Wei to leave completely eyeing master Tung.
"Can you guess why we are here?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2013)

Dee curtsies as low as her clothing will safely allow before bounding back up to her full height. "It's a pleasure to meet you Master Tung. I'm Deirdre d'Alazario. I have to admit that I was shocked to find that there was a place such as this in a place that I've only recently learned is made completely of dreams," she says glancing around the room. 

"Your subordinate claimed that this place had...afforded you all special properties...or did he say that it had special properties," Dee put a finger to her lip innocently. "I really forget."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Tse Wei...you wouldn't happen to know a man named Zakur, would you?"


((I'm going to go ahead and assume this was said when the old man was present to make life easier on everyone))

The old man looks at Hayao for a moment, his gaze seems almost piercing, "Master Zakur was of our order, with his passing we are all lesser."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "A rather balanced room I might say."
> Ulysesn waits for Wei to leave completely eyeing master Tung.
> "Can you guess why we are here?"


"You are here because there are things you wish to learn, and things you wish to teach."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee curtsies as low as her  clothing will safely allow before bounding back up to her full height. "It's  a pleasure to meet you Master Tung. I'm Deirdre d'Alazario. I have to  admit that I was shocked to find that there was a place such as this in a  place that I've only recently learned is made completely of dreams," she says glancing around the room.
> 
> "Your subordinate claimed that this place  had...afforded you all special properties...or did he say that it had  special properties," Dee put a finger to her lip innocently. "I really forget."


"This is a place where dreams and reality mingle.  The difference is that here people accept this as truth."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2013)

The usually well statured elf wilts at that reaction.  "I'm sorry to hear that.  His action was what allowed us passage to the Realm of Dreams."  He bows his head in mourning, allowing a moment to pass.  Partway through whatever else the elder was mentioning, he ponders how one would combat a crack unit like what they'd seen.  Then he returns his attention to the conversation at hand, adjusting his spectacles slightly.  Better to center your mind.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 17, 2013)

"Everyone wishes to learn, whether they know it or not, Master.  Must we teach ourselves what we wish to learn?"  She asks politely, kneeling before the monk.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((I'm going to go ahead and assume this was said when the old man was present to make life easier on everyone))
> 
> The old man looks at Hayao for a moment, his gaze seems almost piercing, "Master Zakur was of our order, with his passing we are all lesser."
> 
> ...


"So he lives no longer and I was becoming fond of him."
Ulysesn frowns then adjusts his clothes some
"That is right. Seeing how we are here I expect it's not coincidence. Was it your work? Or Makenna's?"
The Half-elf is silent for a few moments
"The things we wish to learn are many. To find Malcabeth,a way to become stronger, and a way out once our work here is finished. As for teaching... there is only Makenna I can think of that I wish taught and I doubt there is anything we teach any of you..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2013)

"All who come here come to learn.  All who come here come to teach.  That is the way of this place.  Some choose to do so alone but such is not the only way."

((Lets see about getting complicated shall we?  ))

He indicates the door behind the party leading back outside, "outside is the Realm of Man.  Man is young and mortal but is curious about the world and his mind is eager to learn even if he learns only the basics of things."

He indicates the next door clockwise, "that leads to the Realm of Dragon, Dragons have strong scales and strong claws with a keen mind beyond.  But the dragon is slow to build it's power growing over years."

"The Realm of the Phoenix" he says indicating the third door, "full of life and magic the Phoenix dances through the air even if she knows that ultimately she will burn for it."

"Next is the Realm of the Gremlin," he points to the next door as he speaks.  "Tricky and cunning the gremlin relies on wit as much as skill."

Without looking he indicates the door behind him, "this leads to the Realm of the Hydra.  Brutal and strong the hydra seeks to overwhelm his opponent in vicious onslaught from all sides, but he does so at the cost of knowing he is the farthest from humanity."

Continuing clockwise he indicates the sixth door, "the dragon's counterpart is the Realm of the Tiger, fast and agile, strong of claw the Tiger fights the dragon with a hunter's instinct."

"The Realm of the Roc strikes with brutal directness, plucking its prey from the air and shattering any resistance it encounters.  Far less graceful than the Phoenix but not all are suited to subtlety."

"Last is the Realm of the Boar, charging ferociously the Boar tramples unerringly towards its target, it's thick hide ignores slings and arrows so that it might drag down an opponent that thinks it merely a beast."


*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 




The way the master talks makes Yuki think more of styles of martial arts that she was trained in.  She has, of course, heard of dragon styles and tiger styles in similar terms but the others he mention are not ones she's familiar with.




((Going to sleep after this, I'm sure you'll all have questions.  No you don't all have to go with Yuki.  No you don't have to go anywhere at all if you don't want to.  Yes you should want to.  I'll reply to what I can in the morning.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 18, 2013)

Breaking out of hiding, she pushes the cloak around her, “I have only heard of the Dragon and Tiger styles, I have not heard of these others.” She states aloud, scowling towards the doors, then looking back, “I have but one question,” she grins, “Are each of us possibly linked spiritually with a door?” She looks around at the rest, “Or must we each decide our own path?” she stares down at her fist for a moment, getting a determined look in her eye, she may have decided, but will wait until she gets an answer for her questions.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2013)

Captain Obvious said:


> Breaking out of hiding, she pushes the cloak around her, “I have only heard of the Dragon and Tiger styles, I have not heard of these others.” She states aloud, scowling towards the doors, then looking back, “I have but one question,” she grins, “Are each of us possibly linked spiritually with a door?” She looks around at the rest, “Or must we each decide our own path?” she stares down at her fist for a moment, getting a determined look in her eye, she may have decided, but will wait until she gets an answer for her questions.



"That Dragon door certainly sounds interesting. So these doors lead to different realms or so to say tests?"


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2013)

Kiyro clears his throat and steps forward to the front of the group, wanting to at least introduce himself to the leader of the school.

"Well met, Master Tung, I know of your Order. My Patron had spoke of it, but I was under the impression it died out long ago. My name is Kiyro Everett, and this may seem like an absurd question given the circumstances, but-" he pauses for a moment, thinking of how to word it more accurately, but shakes his head, "-have you...heard of me?"

"I noticed something was...different about this place when we arrived. I've never been permitted to visit here, and I was wondering why that might be."

He points to the outer door of Man, "does that door truly lead to the realm of Man? As in..." he swallows and shakes his head, chuckling nervously, beads of sweat on his brow, "truly outside the realm of dreams and back into the real world? Forgive my naivety, I wouldn't normally believe in such opportunities, but the last few days, now this, well...my guard seems to be down."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2013)

Law said:


> Kiyro clears his throat and steps forward to the front of the group, wanting to at least introduce himself to the leader of the school.
> 
> "Well met, Master Tung, I know of your Order. My Patron had spoke of it, but I was under the impression it died out long ago. My name is Kiyro Everett, and this may seem like an absurd question given the circumstances, but-" he pauses for a moment, thinking of how to word it more accurately, but shakes his head, "-have you...heard of me?"
> 
> ...



"Even if that door truly led to the realm of man (which I doubt) we couldn't go. 
We have to find malcabeth first, if we do not then this has all been for nothing."


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2013)

Without looking at the speaker, he holds his palm flat out towards him, and continues to stare straight at the Master.

"Ranger, you are bound to a quest to find your friend. I am not."

Then, as the aging man hadn't responded yet, Kiyro added with a fiery determination in his eye, "one other thing, through that Dragon door..." he points, again his eyes never leaving those of the Monk's "might I find a specific Dragon? An ancient one, by the name of Chronos?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 18, 2013)

"Strictly speaking, that burden is not Kiyro's.  He shouldn't feel obligated to continue helping us; what he's done so far has far exceeded what you could count on from a stranger, in most cases.  If he finds an opportunity to return to where he needs to...I don't think it'd be right to keep him."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2013)

Law said:


> Without looking at the speaker, he holds his palm flat out towards him, and continues to stare straight at the Master.
> 
> "Ranger, you are bound to a quest to find your friend. I am not."
> 
> Then, as the aging man hadn't responded yet, Kiyro added with a fiery determination in his eye, "one other thing, through that Dragon door..." he points, again his eyes never leaving those of the Monk's "might I find a specific Dragon? An ancient one, by the name of Chronos?"


Ulysesn begins coughing violently having just choked on his own spit at the mention of the name Chronos and Dragon as if in surprise but remains silent.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2013)

"Count me in with the _more interested in getting out of here than looking for Matthew...or whatever the Lover Boy here said_ camp," Dee says pushing her glasses up onto the bridge of her nose.


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2013)

"What awaits for those who do not chose?" Ricket is curious. "Though there are themes that are interesting I'd say I'd chose none and find Malcabeth and end this dream walking once and for all."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 18, 2013)

"I dunno, it's been kinda fun. Meet new people, battle weird things, an get te know each other - somethin we really need te do more." Duncan looks at the various realms, "Dont suppose there's a realm of drink and women no?"


----------



## kluang (Jul 18, 2013)

"Highly doubt it. I would enjoy to be in that realm. So what do you think the catch is this time? Every dream have a catch. The first one is to win a tournament. The second one is sleeping. The third one is the dreamer and the fourth one is killing a demoness."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2013)

Captain Obvious said:


> Breaking out of hiding, she pushes the cloak around her, ?I have only heard of the Dragon and Tiger styles, I have not heard of these others.? She states aloud, scowling towards the doors, then looking back, ?I have but one question,? she grins, ?Are each of us possibly linked spiritually with a door?? She looks around at the rest, ?Or must we each decide our own path?? she stares down at her fist for a moment, getting a determined look in her eye, she may have decided, but will wait until she gets an answer for her questions.


"Some say everything we do is predetermined, if it is fate than it is your fate that you decide."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That Dragon door certainly sounds interesting. So these doors lead to different realms or so to say tests?"


"They lead to realms of thought and training.  If you wish to view them as tests you may do so."



Law said:


> "Well met, Master Tung, I know of your Order. My Patron had spoke of it,  but I was under the impression it died out long ago. My name is Kiyro  Everett, and this may seem like an absurd question given the  circumstances, but-" he pauses for a moment, thinking of how to word it  more accurately, but shakes his head, "-have you...heard of me?"


"I am afraid I have not."  He pauses and peers curiously at Kiyro, "odd, you seem much like a fish that has jumped rivers, you now go places that you have never been before."



Law said:


> "I noticed something was...different about this place when we arrived.  I've never been permitted to visit here, and I was wondering why that  might be."


"You have wandered the dream a long time.  Yes, you seem almost part of it yourself.  This place is different because most of what you see came from the world of the waking, we migrated here long ago taking that which was precious to us with us."



Law said:


> He points to the outer door of Man, "does that door truly lead to the  realm of Man? As in..." he swallows and shakes his head, chuckling  nervously, beads of sweat on his brow, "truly outside the realm of  dreams and back into the real world? Forgive my naivety, I wouldn't  normally believe in such opportunities, but the last few days, now this,  well...my guard seems to be down."


"I am afraid none here can send you to the waking world.  Zakur had that ability but none of us were able to master it.  That door leads simply to where the masters of man.  They focus on the basics however one who masters simple things is still a master, if you wish to learn from them you are welcome to."

"Eventually all will pass back that way."




Law said:


> Then, as the aging man hadn't responded yet, Kiyro added with a fiery  determination in his eye, "one other thing, through that Dragon door..."  he points, again his eyes never leaving those of the Monk's "might I  find a specific Dragon? An ancient one, by the name of Chronos?"


"The Flowing Serpent is not amongst our masters here, he takes his own path as he is wont to."



Muk said:


> "What awaits for those who do not chose?" Ricket is  curious. "Though there are themes that are interesting I'd say I'd chose  none and find Malcabeth and end this dream walking once and for  all."


"If you prefer to meditate here with me you are welcome to young one.  Malcabeth is not visiting here at the moment though, if you wish to find him you will eventually have to leave by one of these doors."



kluang said:


> "Highly doubt it. I would enjoy to be in that  realm. So what do you think the catch is this time? Every dream have a  catch. The first one is to win a tournament. The second one is sleeping.  The third one is the dreamer and the fourth one is killing a  demoness."


"I'm sure you will find any number of challenges here if that is your wish."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "They lead to realms of thought and training.  If you wish to view them as tests you may do so."



"Do you know of the risks involved? I'd rather not get killed testing the place I want out and can I simply find the door and walk back in once I am done? And can I take more than once?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Do you know of the risks involved? I'd rather not get killed testing the place I want out and can I simply find the door and walk back in once I am done? And can I take more than once?"


"The only risks you face are those you carry with you.  When you are ready to return you may."

"Most find it best to focus on a single path.  The masters will not stop you from exploring as much as you wish -- this place is founded on learning after all.  But unless you wish to remain here as a student for years there are limits to what can be done in a short time."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2013)

"I believe we can decide what to do after we are rested" she sighs looking at the door, not knowing which one they should take.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2013)

The old man looks at Tassara with a mix of surprise and concern, "you are, of course, welcome to rest here.  Unless you plan to spend quite some time with us I wouldn't plan on resting too long, the entrance to our little corner of the realm only stays open for one day at a time."

"Of course many choose to become full fledged students here, that option is open to you as well."


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2013)

"Well I'll go check out what man has to teach me, since I am a man," Ricket says and walks through the door of man. "See you on the other side."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2013)

"The realm of Hydra, obviously," Drell says. "Massive power in exchange for something as nebulous and pointless as humanity? It's hardly a choice." He walks through the door of the Hydra.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "The only risks you face are those you carry with you.  When you are ready to return you may."
> 
> "Most find it best to focus on a single path.  The masters will not stop you from exploring as much as you wish -- this place is founded on learning after all.  But unless you wish to remain here as a student for years there are limits to what can be done in a short time."


Ulysesn stares at the dragon door
"Dragon it is"


Muk said:


> "Well I'll go check out what man has to teach me, since I am a man," Ricket says and walks through the door of man. "See you on the other side."


Ulysesn looks towards Makenna
"I'd like you to follow ricket. 
Remember this place isn't like the others the monk said you can return anytime you are ready."
Ulysesn walks towards the door of the dragon opening it
"Wish me luck."
Then goes through


----------



## kluang (Jul 18, 2013)

"Then Tiger is my path." and Zozaria walks to the Door of the Tiger and he then looks at the old man. "There's an old saying I once read. The Dragon is the symbol of  a ruler. The Tiger is the symbol of a conqueror. The Phoenix is the symbol of life. The Hydra is the symbol of monstrosity. The Gremlin is the symbol of trickery. The Roc is the symbol of power. The Boar is the symbol of stubbornness and the Man is the symbol curiosity. These doors reminds me of it."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 18, 2013)

Hayao glances back at the rest of them, and nods, before drifting off through the door of the Phoenix.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 18, 2013)

Listening to what the others were saying, Kaylee gazes around the room.  "Life..."  Was all she could mutter before she rushed toward the door of the Phoenix.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 18, 2013)

Yuki nods, only somewhat understanding the answer, “Thank you master,” she says politely to dismiss herself, then Confidently walks away, watching the dragon door as if her prey.  Turning back and smiling at Tassy, she will walk through the Dragon’s door.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2013)

Tassara shifts uncomfortably seeing everyone get to one of the doors. She really wants to rest, but... 

She gulps and follows Kaylee through the* Phoenix door*.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2013)

"Well, the name doesn't inspire confidence, but I like what it entails..."

Troyce approaches the Gremlin door and checks it for any traps

Perception
5+7=12


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2013)

((Doing this in spoilers to help keep track of who's where.))


*Spoiler*: _Human Realm, Ricket, Makenna_ 




Ricket and Makenna head back outside.  Numerous monks train in small groups around the courtyard, most unarmed but some with various weapons.

A young man approaches Makenna greeting her familiarly, "ah, your back?  I hope your meeting with the elder went well.  Would you like to continue our practice?"  Makenna nods and heads off with the man to work on basics of unarmed self defense.

At the same time one of the larger men approaches Ricket, "I saw you before but didn't want to interrupt the master.  You weapon, it's a warhammer correct?  A group of youngsters is working to learn to fight against armor, your weapon excels at that yes?  Would you mind giving a demonstration?"  The man seems friendly and earnest.





*Spoiler*: _Dragon Realm, Ulysesn, Yuki_ 




The dragon door leads to spiral stairs headed underground.  After a few minutes they open into a large cavernous area seemingly of natural stone.  The cavern is fairly dark, candles here and there provide pockets of light and dim illumination.

A handful of monks spar with one another, their style seems slow compared to the monks they passed outside.  Massive crushing blows that are either barely dodged or slightly deflected at the last moment.  At first it seems like they are purely focused on the attack but the more you watch the more apparent it becomes that they use a calculated approach to defense, applying the exact force or movement needed to avoid the attack leaving more energy free to strike with.

Other monks rest meditating scattered about the cavern.  A pair of them rise when Ulysesn and Yuki enter and approach.  The younger of the pair is well into middle age while the older is at least eighty.  The younger man speaks first, "visitors?  Children?  Did you get lost somehow?  I'm afraid I don't have any candy but we can probably help you find your way home."

The elder man snorts shaking his wrinkly bald head looking at Yuki, "this one is at least partially trained.  You can see it in her steps.  Still torn though, rigid training hammered into a will that doesn't want to accept it.  A pity.  What was it you wanted child?"





*Spoiler*: _Hydra Realm, Drell_ 




The Hydra door leads to a spiral staircase headed down leading to what seems to be some sort of dungeon.  The monks here are, in general, much larger than the ones outside.  A few even show signs that, if he didn't know better, Drell would equate with mutagens.

A few of the monks spar with one another.  A brutal style of explosive attacks with little or no thought for defense that frequently leaves one member injured - though they seem to recover quickly.  A few others are actually chained to the wall, howing in rage as they strain trying to snap the chains.  It is very much not the quiet contemplative monks Drell might be used to.

One man approaches Drell after a moment, almost sniffing the air, "Elf?  We don't get many elves visiting us here."





*Spoiler*: _Tiger Realm, Zozaria_ 




The tiger door leads to a moderate sized room filled with movement.  Pairs or trios of monks rush wildly about sparing and jumping.  At times it seems they're barely on the edge of control but Zozaria can tell that it's finely honed skill.

After a moment a man breaks off to approach Zozaria, "ah, a guest?  Welcome!  It's been ages since we've had any new visitors."  The man sounds friendly though there's a slight predatory gleam in his eye. 





*Spoiler*: _Phoenix Realm, Hayao, Kaylee, Tassara_ 




The Phoenix door opens to a long spiral staircase leading up.  Eventually it opens to a large room with open balconies looking over the mountain and surrounding area.  Despite the natural light coming in torches and braziers are lit around the room making it almost glow.

A single pair of monks spar, a red-headed teen boy and girl similar enough in appearance and age they might be twins.  Their sparring match is a dance of sorts, very fast and agile lightly slapping one another from time to time, if could almost be a game.

The rest of the room is filled with meditating monks, most either staring into various flames or outside at the mountainous surroundings.  One of the older monks, an elf at the outer edge of his middle-years rises and approaches them, "no guests for so long and now three at once?  Truly we must be blessed."

"Tell me, what brings you to us?"





*Spoiler*: _Gremlin, Troyce_ 




After ensuring the door is safe Troyce enters cautiously.  The doorway leads to a short set of stairs that open to a larger torchlit room.  

At first it seems there's only a single man there, standing with his back to the doorway apparently staring blankly into the flickering shadows of the room.  As Troyce's eyes adjust he begins to catch the occasional glimpse of figures moving within those shadows, stalking one another.

The standing man glances back at Troyce and motions for him to be silent.  After another moment there's a bright flash briefly illuminating the area just as one of the figures strikes another.

The one hit swears and there's a collective groan as more than a dozen people, men, women, gnomes, dwarves, rise from the shadows.

The man turns back to Troyce regarding him carefully for a moment, "was there something you wanted?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 18, 2013)

"Eh...I dunno ..." Duncan scratches his head and looks at the monk, "what happens if I just stay here and not go into one of these realms? Can ye teach me things too?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2013)

Vergil said:


> &quot;Eh...I dunno ...&quot; Duncan scratches his head and looks at the monk, &quot;what happens if I just stay here and not go into one of these realms? Can ye teach me things too?&quot;



"Everyone here is a teacher and a student including myself," the man says politely.  "Why I spent the better part of a decade once contemplating the smoothness of a stone, I'm sure we could spend hours talking about that."

"Or if you had something specific you wanted to discuss I would be happy to listen, I'm sure a youngster like yourself has tons of interesting things on his mind."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 18, 2013)

Duncan looks at the monk and nods, "Aye....that I do." 

He looks at the rest of the group going to the other realms. "It's been botherin me for a while. This feelin that I'm not strong enough. I watched two people that I knew die right before me. One was a friend."

Duncan pauses and thinks before continuing. "I was helpless to do anything with Zakur, perhaps you've heard of him. I felt like an ant in the playground of Gods. And I don't want that feelin to occur again. There are people in this group that I'm fond of, one moreso than others....aye, a girl."

"The thought of losing someone I truly care for...well it scares me. I'm not one who believes in will power or doing things in anything other than excess, so I know that if a loss like that happened to me...then...well....I'd do anythin for power. I want te get te that stage in my trainin before it happens. Can ye help me?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Phoenix Realm_ 



"We came to impart a lesson with you, and in turn draw knowledge from you as well."  Hayao stops just ahead of the elf, and bows formally.  "Master Tung implied we should take steps towards such a goal not in haste, but with our window of opportunity in mind; we don't possess time in excess."


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Gremlin Realm_ 



"Well, I was sent this way with promises of enlightenment and cunning. Are you the man to see about that, or have I taken a wrong turn?"


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2013)

*Human Realm*
"By all means," Ricket complies. "Though I had hoped to find more then weapon training in the human realm. Oh well, shall we begin students?

You swing from above or below and let the momentum carry the hammers head. Aim for the largest targets as you are smashing your way through. There is no need for fine adjustment with a warhammer. As long as you hit you'll deal damage."

Ricket will swing his hammer against a few practice targets as a demonstration.


*Spoiler*: _attacks_ 




1d20+7
12+7 = 19

1d20+7
1+7 = 8

1d20+7
4+7 = 11

1d20+7
13+7 = 20

1d20+7
18+7 = 25


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2013)

*Hydra Realm*


*Spoiler*: __ 




"I can see why," Drell says, watching the monks carefully. "Most of my kin have little respect for strength, or power. I was directed here by another Monk...he spoke of teaching, and learning, and all that. He seemed very fond of avoiding direct answers, which I suppose is to be expected."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dragon Realm, Ulysesn, Yuki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _DragonRealm_ 



"Your master said we can pick whatever door we chose. Though I am not like Yuki I may be able to learn. Lets just say Dragon's interest me"
Ulysesn begins stretching
"They say you are however young you feel. So what do we do to start out with?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 18, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Doing this in spoilers to help keep track of who's where.))
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Dragon Realm, Ulysesn, Yuki_
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Dragon Realm_ 



Yuki kneels in respect for the two elder monks, “We were told we may learn something here.”  She says, slowly standing up, “Yes, I’ve been trained in the style of my monastery, it probably won’t make a difference with what is taught here, I wish to learn more.” She thinks for a moment about what was said before she responded.  _‘Don’t call me child…’_ she thinks to herself, then smiles, “Though my friend already said my name, I am Yuki, may I ask what your names are?” she asks.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 18, 2013)

*Phoenix Realm*


*Spoiler*: __ 




"I wish to learn of life..."  Kaylee almost whispered before clearing her throat.  "I'm Kaylee a Druid.  I don't know what I can teach you but I am willing to learn any knowledge or wisdom you would impart."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2013)

Phoenix Realm

*Spoiler*: __ 





Tassara hesitates for a second.

"I really don't know much about most things. I have never been a good student... I can't fight as well as the others either. I just-" she sighs and looks at this strange place. 

"I just follow my heart, and my heart speaks of The Coddler and the power of dreams. But I guess you have been in the realm of dreams for a long time and know that already"


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2013)

Kiyro becomes visibly disappointed by the responses given by the old man, but isn't surprised. He melts back out of sight while everyone else chooses a path, and after the commotion and choices are over, and most members of the group walk through their respective doors, Kiyro simply takes a spot on the floor, fit with a candle and a knotted rope.

_He won't be there_, the Witch thinks, meaning the Dragon door, _and though the Tiger is my favorite mortal animal, its stylized functionality in spirit is of no interest to me...the other doors would be purely to kill boredom, so I may as well meditate here._

Picking up the candle and sliding it closer to his crossed legs, he holds the knotted rope in one hand, and empty air in the other, letting his mind form a tight, spinning circle, imitating the knot's size and shape, if not more perfectly spherical. And in doing so, hours flow by completely without notice. He gives the sphere a name, Chronos, and reaches out- hoping the different quality of the Monastery changes the result he'd received thousands of times before.


----------



## kluang (Jul 18, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Doing this in spoilers to help keep track of who's where.))
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



"Thank you. My name is Zozaria of House Zanarkand." says Zozaria and he looks at the monks in training. I wish to learn on how to hunt. To become the predator instead of the prey. To know when to strike and when to wait."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "The thought of losing someone I truly care for...well it scares me. I'm not one who believes in will power or doing things in anything other than excess, so I know that if a loss like that happened to me...then...well....I'd do anythin for power. I want te get te that stage in my trainin before it happens. Can ye help me?"



*Spoiler*: _Room of Doors_ 



"A noble desire.  I don't know many that would fault you for wanting to protect your friends."  The old man looks at Duncan as if appraising him for a time before speaking again, "Zakur was one of the best students and best teachers known here.  Suppose I told you that I knew a method that could empower your sword arm with such speed and strength that you could match him, at the cost of your other arm?"






Hidden Nin said:


> *Spoiler*: _Phoenix Realm_
> 
> 
> 
> "We came to impart a lesson with you, and in turn draw knowledge from you as well."  Hayao stops just ahead of the elf, and bows formally.  "Master  Tung implied we should take steps towards such a goal not in haste, but  with our window of opportunity in mind; we don't possess time in  excess."



*Spoiler*: _Phoenix Realm_ 



"Of course, this is a place of learning.  The Phoenix teaches of fire and of life and of the wind and the dance between them.  What lesson would you like to learn today?






Crossbow said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gremlin Realm_
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, I was sent this  way with promises of enlightenment and cunning. Are you the man to see  about that, or have I taken a wrong turn?"



*Spoiler*: _Gremlin Realm_ 




"Cunning?  That's a diplomatic way of putting it.  The Gremlin style focuses on controlling the terms an encounter happens on.  Stealth, trickery, distraction, all amongst our arts."

"So tell me, have you taken a wrong turn?"






Muk said:


> *Human Realm*
> "By all means," Ricket complies. "Though I had hoped to find more then  weapon training in the human realm. Oh well, shall we begin students?



*Spoiler*: _Human Realm_ 




The larger man nods politely as he and the younger students watch the demonstration.  When Ricket finishes the man speaks up, "the greatest weapon humankind has is up here," he taps the side of his head.

"Once that is mastered the tools used to employ it can vary quite a bit."  He holds up one hand to the students, fist clenched oddly then swings  a few striking blows at the dummy imitating the hammer strikes."

He steps back to consider things, "surprisingly powerful.  Would you mind demonstrating again?"






Nicodemus said:


> *Hydra Realm*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Hydra Realm_ 




The man smiles almost half a smirk, "well, Elves are known for their dexterity, I suppose that is a start.  The Hydra style cares nothing for defense.  It overwhelms and consumes an opponent in an explosion of force.  If one hand cannot do it then use both, and a knee and your head if needed."

He pauses and looks Drell over, "you carry no weapons but you don't seem the sort to fight with your hands.  Just what can you do?"






Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: _DragonRealm_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dragon Realm_
> 
> 
> 
> Yuki kneels in  respect for the two elder monks, ?We were told we may learn something  here.?  She says, slowly standing up, ?Yes, I?ve been trained in the  style of my monastery, it probably won?t make a difference with what is  taught here, I wish to learn more.? She thinks for a moment about what  was said before she responded.  _?Don?t call me child??_ she thinks  to herself, then smiles, ?Though my friend already said my name, I am  Yuki, may I ask what your names are?? she asks.



*Spoiler*: _Dragon Realm_ 




The older monk snorts and addresses the younger, "well at least the boy has some spirit, too bad he lacks any talent.  The girl is already broken, her spirit's been hammered to nothing.  Do call me if anyone interesting shows up."

The younger of the pair shoots the older one an annoyed glare but turns back, "I am Master Lao please do not take anything master Hundun says personally.  He is vary particular about those he trains, I'm surprised he took any interest in anyone that hasn't been here a decade yet."

"The Dragon style focuses on a balanced defense to control the tempo of battle combined with precise attacks to shatter an opponent's ability to fight back."  He looks at Ulysesn, "your an archer?  Interesting, we don't often see those focused on range here."






Kuno said:


> *Phoenix Realm*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


The woman that was sparring finishes as Kaylee is talking, she approaches slowly and speaks in a hushed voice, "you want to learn of life?  Your aura is stronger than anyone's I've ever seen.  Perhaps you simply need to learn to tap into it?"  She gestures towards a burning brazier, "I can try to show you if you like?"



soulnova said:


> Phoenix Realm
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


The boy that was sparring approaches as well smiling politely, "the Coddler is well respected here, none could live so long in this realm without his blessing.  If you have time I would love to hear of dreams from you."



Law said:


> Picking up the candle and sliding it closer to his crossed legs, he  holds the knotted rope in one hand, and empty air in the other, letting  his mind form a tight, spinning circle, imitating the knot's size and  shape, if not more perfectly spherical. And in doing so, hours flow by  completely without notice. He gives the sphere a name, Chronos, and  reaches out- hoping the different quality of the Monastery changes the  result he'd received thousands of times before.


The surroundings are quite suited for meditation, Kiyro quickly finds himself in a deep meditative trance.  He doesn't feel the presence of Chronos here but there's something, a sort of echo.  He's sure that this is closer than he has been in quite some time.



kluang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "Thank you. My name is Zozaria of House  Zanarkand." says Zozaria and he looks at the monks in training. I wish  to learn on how to hunt. To become the predator instead of the prey. To  know when to strike and when to wait."



*Spoiler*: _Tiger Realm_ 




The man grins apparently well satisfied by the answer.  "Well met Zozaria of Zanarkand.  I am Yong, let us run and hunt and feel the wind."  He gestures towards the random melee apparently inviting Zozaria to join the ongoing chaos.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 18, 2013)

"Oh that would be wonderful!"  Kaylee grins at the other woman.  She has taken an immediate liking to the woman and will follow her where they need to go but she has a question.  "How can you tell my aura? And what does it tell you?"  Kaylee is curious after everything they have seen.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Oh that would be wonderful!"  Kaylee grins at the other woman.  She has taken an immediate liking to the woman and will follow her where they need to go but she has a question.  "How can you tell my aura? And what does it tell you?"  Kaylee is curious after everything they have seen.



*Spoiler*: _Phoenix_ 




The woman leads her over to the brazier while talking, "one of my talents is with sensing the life force of others.  For most people, even here, there's not enough fluctuation to really tell anything.  Elves typically feel a little bit stronger I think because of their age but again it's not usually something that is dramatic."

"The elder is perhaps the strongest I've met, though a dragon might be close.  But you," the woman stops to shake her head at a loss for words, "it's like standing in a room with the sun.  If you'll excuse my impertinence how old are you?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2013)

Dee drops to sit near Kiyro, her legs bent awkwardly up under her the way a duck would sit. "Mind if I wait here?" she asks him. "This entire door-quest thing doesn't really interest me as getting out of here. I would like to be able to at least trust my own eyes again," she chuckles lightly. 

"I guess I could see if these Monks have anything to trade," Dee says.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 18, 2013)

Hayao nods bringing his hands into the folds of his robe.  "I want to learn...how to move life.  Or control its flow.  How it's connected.  The ability to sense it, everything."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 18, 2013)

*phoenix*:

*Spoiler*: __ 



"I...What?"  Kaylee thinks for a moment.  "I'm not really sure...I haven't thought about I guess...um...I don't know..."  Chewing her bottom lip gently she sighs.  "I don't really know much about myself..."  She gives a sheepish smile.  "Stamar didn't really keep track of time. We just lived."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Dragon realm_ 



?Listen here ya old coot.  First, I was just being respectful, you don?t want that?  You can have that or you can have what I?m laying out now. ? Yuki ignores Lao completely, stepping towards the elder of the pair, ?Second, I don?t let anyone call me child.?  She flexes her hand, ?I never got along with the other monks, being respectful was beaten into me, you want me to leave?  You've gotta force me.?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2013)

*Hydra Realm*


*Spoiler*: __ 




"I do magic, to put it simply," Drell says. He holds up one hand, palm up, and casts Prestidigitation to form a little bit of smoke in his palm. The smoke twists around before becoming a crude imitation of a Hydra, then dissipates. "I doubt I'm suited for the physical side of your arts, but the philosophy behind your style intrigues me nonetheless."


----------



## Muk (Jul 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Human Realm_ 





"By all means," Ricket swings his hammer again. "But you say mastering this one up here," he points to his head. 
"It is the simplest of concepts, yet none have mastered it. It is simple to use, yet true mastery is something difficult to acquire."


----------



## kluang (Jul 19, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tiger Realm_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Zozaria prepares himself and walks  and joins Master Yong


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dragon Realm_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _dragon_ 



"I often don't let my opponents near me to begin with, but they do get close from time to time. 
Precise attacks though? That I can do along with balance if need be. As for defense... I wouldn't know I haven't been tested that hard before."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 19, 2013)

Realm of Doors
*Spoiler*: __ 



"My left arm?" Duncan thinks about it and the spells he could use with either his prehensile hair, or later with his spectral hand. "Well I am kinda doin it one handed already, with my Dervish Dance."

He looks at the monk hesitantly. They had literally just been in the Abyss and Duncan wonders if it really was that good an idea to spill his guts to a complete stranger. Kaylee felt safe, but did that mean it was actually safe?

But still, to be as powerful as Zakur....perhaps worth the gamble. 

He tries to discern whether he is trying to trick him or not, his concern going towards the other party members. What if this was a trap?

*Evil eye *(skill checks)

Sense motive:
1d20+0
12+0 = 12


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Gremlin_ 



Troyce chuckles a bit. "No, sir, I most certainly am not. So, where to we start?"

While he talks, he checks the area around him for any traps

Perception
11+7=18


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2013)

*Phoenix Realm*


*Spoiler*: __ 





"My dreams? Oh. Well... The Coddler asks us to dream big and inspire others to greatness. I dream big in my own way" she says with a smile and blush on her face "I'd like to cherish and grow the dreams of children. I wish to protect them like Brother Menik once did for us. I would love to open an orphanage for that... a big one, for at least a couple of dozen of kids. It would have a big big yard were they can run, with trees they can climb... and of course there would also be a study room where they can learn."

"I want to give the little ones the best chance to make their dreams come true."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao nods bringing his hands into the folds of his robe.  "I want to learn...how to move life.  Or control its flow.  How it's connected.  The ability to sense it, everything."


The man looks mildly surprised, "that is a refreshing view from a swordsman, I suspect the world would be a much different place if all shared your view."  He leads Hayao over to the balcony where they can see out over the compound and the surrounding forested area.  "Come, let us rest and talk of life and the world."



Kuno said:


> *phoenix*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


"How strange," the woman says earnestly.  "Perhaps you are simply blessed.  Whatever the reason it is something you should learn to use."  They arrive at a low brazier, heat radiates from a lightly burning flame as the woman continues, "everyone has some amount of life energy within them, it naturally ebbs and flows throughout the day and barring illness replenishes itself with rest.  Some people can learn to focus that energy for other means, one of the things the phoenix style teaches is healing."  

Without ceremony the woman reaches down and touches a bit of the iron frame in the flame, there's a sickly hiss though the woman doesn't react.  She pulls back her hand now marked by a black char.

"You said you were a druid, yes?  You probably know of poultices and herbs and other methods for aiding wounds such as this but you also know that ultimately the body does the healing on it's own."  She smiles reassuringly as she speaks, "normally it would be several days for the injury to heal, maybe a few weeks for all signs of it to fade to a scar.  This is because normally healing takes only a trickle of energy from the body unless the wounds are so serious it cannot afford otherwise.  However if you can give it more energy then it can heal more quickly."  As she speaks the burn begins to fade and after a few moments it's faded to nothing but slight pink fresh skin.



Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dragon realm_
> 
> 
> 
> Listen here ya  old coot.  First, I was just being respectful, you dont want that?  You  can have that or you can have what Im laying out now.  Yuki ignores  Lao completely, stepping towards the elder of the pair, Second, I dont  let anyone call me child.  She flexes her hand, I never got along  with the other monks, being respectful was beaten into me, you want me  to leave?  You've gotta force me.


Master Hundun glances at her as she follows him and speaks with an amused voice, "so you do have some spirit.  That supposed to get my interest child?  I've trained hundreds, what makes you special?"  He leaps suddenly 10' in the air to a small ledge, "come back in a hundred years and maybe I'll have changed my mind."  He turns and walks into a small cave atop the ledge.

((If you want to follow him it'll be a DC15 climb to climb up, or a DC 16 acrobatics check to jump high enough to grab the ledge.  Or a DC 40 acrobatics check to jump up to the ledge like he did )).




Nicodemus said:


> *Hydra Realm*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


The man grunts and looks over Drell again apparently considering this request after a moment he wordlessly leads Drell over to one side of the area near one of the chained up men.  He picks up two small rocks and hands them to Drell before speaking, "you've only got one mouth so I'm guessing that means you can only chant one spell at a time yes?  I can't teach you magic, maybe there's a way to change that, maybe there isn't.  I don't imagine you'd survive long on the front lines either, so we'll try a ranged method.  Not common but not the first time.  Chuck 'em at Henry here, he needs some toughening up anyway, let's see what you've got."

"Henry" glares at the man and spits in his direction, "it's your turn on the chains tomorrow, don't think I won't remember this!"




Muk said:


> *Spoiler*: _Human Realm_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"True mastery is a journey not a destination or a possession.  That is why we all strive to learn and to teach here, when one stops learning one stops following the true path to mastery."

He pauses and considers the hit again looking at the hammer and the dummy.  "The heavy head hits on a small point, swung by a strong arm.  The blunt point either pierces the armor or simply transfers energy through it, yes?  Tell me, wouldn't it make more sense to attack the armor directly if it does so little to impede?"



kluang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Zozaria prepares himself and walks  and joins Master Yong


Zozaria quickly finds himself in what might best be described as a very fast, very rough game of schoolyard tag.  In no time his blood is pumping as he rushes to keep up with the chaos.   Keeping track of all of the rapidly moving people quickly becomes impossible, instead he is forced to focus on his immediate environment to be ready to defend at no notice.

At the same time the pressure is always on to keep moving to keep up with his own targets.  Trying to keep up on both fronts seems to be beyond his limit at the moment, he'll have to pick to either focus on defense against the chaotic attacks or his movement and attack to sort out his targets.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: _dragon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lao nods thoughtfully, "I would think the dragon style would suggest two paths for you.  Plan your attacks like the dragon in his lair, strip the advantages of movement from your opponent and use your superior reach to end the battle on your terms.  Or strike like the diving dragon hunting prey, fiercely and decisively at once."



Vergil said:


> Realm of Doors
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Duncan can't tell anything of the old man's motivations.  He's too enigmatic.

The man nods thoughtfully then pauses as if a thought occurred to him, "of course, Zakur fell in combat to an even stronger foe.  You would need more power in order to face that foe yes?  Would you give up a leg to be able to fight as well as him?  And what will you give up after that?"

"There are no shortcuts to achieving true power my friend.  Train hard every moment you are able to, fight with all your soul, and hope that it will be enough.  There are surely others out there doing the same."



Crossbow said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gremlin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The man gives him a sly grin.  "There are a number of options our style can teach.  Stealth is the obvious one, to hide so completely you can jump out of an opponent's shadow.  If you prefer deception our art can teach you how to present yourself as beneath an opponent's concern so that he never sees your attack coming."

"Of course we also know our art better than any, if you'd prefer we can focus on how to detect such trickery from others."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2013)

soulnova said:


> *Phoenix Realm*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


The teen smiles politely, "that seems admirable but it wasn't exactly what I meant.  The elder speaks of this as the world of dreams, that in this place there is no difference between dream and reality, though he says this is the case in the waking world as well people just don't realize it.  Does the Coddler not tell you of this place?  How it works?"  He seems puzzled.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 19, 2013)

Realm of Doors


*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan watches the monk and then smiles, "Work hard? Aye, that's what I've been doin'. In my quiet moments I bore over ma spells to try an figure out the best way te use em. I've tried ma best te keep my swordsmanship in top form....I know it will take time. I know....but...sometimes hard work isn't enough."

"I'm tellin ye, I'd give up a lot te be able te protect her. Most folk would dive in front of an arrow te save the ones they loved. Likewise I'd give up an arm, a leg....maybe even my soul to ensure that the people that I care for remain unharmed. Is that wrong? Or am I supposed to just watch as they die, all the while in my head there would be the naggin regret of -' you could have stopped this. If only you had taken the opportunity when it was given te ye.' "

"One thing I'm deadset against is regret. I won't live my life and wonder what if. That's a hellish existance for me. So aye, I'd give up all my fuckin limbs if ye could give me the power te defeat those that threatened the people I care for. Honestly though I probably wouldn't give up my meat an two veg though. I mean push came te shove, aye, but yeah I'd really have te think about that."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lao nods thoughtfully, "I would think the dragon style would suggest two paths for you.  Plan your attacks like the dragon in his lair, strip the advantages of movement from your opponent and use your superior reach to end the battle on your terms.  Or strike like the diving dragon hunting prey, fiercely and decisively at once."




*Spoiler*: _dragon_ 



"I'm not that strong physically and I don't know magic. It must be the former as my path. None the less I'd like to see what you describe in action first. Perhaps some combat I'd like to see what you mean by hunting and stripping someone's advantages."
Ukysesn shows his crossbow
"Whichever you think should go first."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Phoenix Realm_ 



"The way of the sword is simply one very specific skill of my vocation.  And by no means the pinnacle."  Then Hayao nods, following after the monk.  He nudges his bamboo hat back to get a better view of the horizon and forest, withdrawing his hands from his sleeves in the process.  "I took the life of a wizard in a town not long ago, to help my allies and I escape.  One aptly placed arrow through the skull, and his life was gone.  It isn't the first time I've had to kill a man, but he was only following the orders he was given.  I've gained a certain appreciation for the magical arts, and believe he alone..."  The samurai trails off, a strange glint catching his spectacles as he observes their surroundings from the balcony.  "Am I fit to take life when I do not truly understand it or its inherent value?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2013)

*Hydra Realm*

Drell nods, taking the rock and hefting it in his palm before taking aim and letting fly.

((I'm not sure how to calculate rock damage, so I'll just roll some attacks.))


*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+7 → [10,7] = (17)
1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14)
1d20+7 → [13,7] = (20)
1d20+7 → [11,7] = (18)
1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25)


----------



## kluang (Jul 19, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Zozaria quickly finds himself in what might best be described as a very fast, very rough game of schoolyard tag.  In no time his blood is pumping as he rushes to keep up with the chaos.   Keeping track of all of the rapidly moving people quickly becomes impossible, instead he is forced to focus on his immediate environment to be ready to defend at no notice.
> 
> At the same time the pressure is always on to keep moving to keep up with his own targets.  Trying to keep up on both fronts seems to be beyond his limit at the moment, he'll have to pick to either focus on defense against the chaotic attacks or his movement and attack to sort out his targets.




*Spoiler*: __ 



"Learn to defend or attack... No brainer though. The best defense is offense." and Zozaria grabs the hilt of his blade and suddenly he stops. He looks at Master Yong. " Can I use my blade or is there a training weapon around here?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Dragon Realm_ 



She shouts in anger, trying to climb to the ledge like a monkey.

Roll(1d20)+7:
1,+7
Total:8

Slipping and falling on her first try, Yuki growls, “What makes me different, is that I’m right here, right now.  I was never a real monk, as much as I tried, I never fit in.” she tries to jump up and grab the ledge.
Roll(1d20)+5:
16,+5
Total:21

Grabbing it and pulling herself.  “I don’t know what makes me truly different from the rest.  I don’t know them,I'll teach you a lesson, and  I’ll get that into your closed mind.”  she pulls her fist back to strike him.

Non-Lethal strike
Roll(1d20)+3:
20,+3
Total:23


----------



## Muk (Jul 19, 2013)

human realm said:
			
		

> "True mastery is a journey not a destination or a possession.  That is  why we all strive to learn and to teach here, when one stops learning  one stops following the true path to mastery."
> 
> He pauses and considers the hit again looking at the hammer and the  dummy.  "The heavy head hits on a small point, swung by a strong arm.   The blunt point either pierces the armor or simply transfers energy  through it, yes?  Tell me, wouldn't it make more sense to attack the  armor directly if it does so little to impede?"


"It would make sense if you are talking about human targets. There are other targets, monsterous targets where the principle just doesn't apply. Their hide is so thick that the energy just doesn't properly transfer over to their weak innards," Ricket replies.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 19, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "How strange," the woman says earnestly.  "Perhaps you are simply blessed.  Whatever the reason it is something you should learn to use."  They arrive at a low brazier, heat radiates from a lightly burning flame as the woman continues, "everyone has some amount of life energy within them, it naturally ebbs and flows throughout the day and barring illness replenishes itself with rest.  Some people can learn to focus that energy for other means, one of the things the phoenix style teaches is healing."
> 
> Without ceremony the woman reaches down and touches a bit of the iron frame in the flame, there's a sickly hiss though the woman doesn't react.  She pulls back her hand now marked by a black char.
> 
> "You said you were a druid, yes?  You probably know of poultices and herbs and other methods for aiding wounds such as this but you also know that ultimately the body does the healing on it's own."  She smiles reassuringly as she speaks, "normally it would be several days for the injury to heal, maybe a few weeks for all signs of it to fade to a scar.  This is because normally healing takes only a trickle of energy from the body unless the wounds are so serious it cannot afford otherwise.  However if you can give it more energy then it can heal more quickly."  As she speaks the burn begins to fade and after a few moments it's faded to nothing but slight pink fresh skin.


*Phoenix...*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looking on, Kaylee becomes mesmerized with the healing before her.  She has seen Tassara heal wounds, using her blessings, but she has not seen one do this.  "Please.  Teach me to harness the power inside me..."  Her green eyes sparkle with curiosity and eagerness.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Realm of Doors
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


"Admirable but is it really what would do best to help her?  Suppose you took the arrow, and while your lifeblood spills on the floor what stops the archer from loading another shot?  You might say that she gets to live another few moments because of your actions but if she feels the same for you as you for her would you want her last moments to be those of regret that she couldn't save you?"

"Perhaps it would be better for you, if you have such kinship with your friends, to figure out how to work together so that you can accomplish together what you each fail at individually?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: _dragon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The monk looks at the crossbow curiously before retrieving a few shuriken from a pouch.  He calls for one of the others who charges.  Lao watches for a moment then fires a shuriken along the path, the monk halts his charge to dive to the side only to meet a second shuriken a hairs breadth away.  The pattern continues, the monk only just managing to dodge or deflect the shurikens and shortly his charge is all but stopped as he's forced into full defense.  After a moment Lao stops his assault and turns back to Ulysesn, "I imagine most that you fight would not have the reflexes to dodge so long, and if you can halt their movements then your they would be easy prey for your device yes?"

"Alternately in some cases it is better to simply finish things, yes?"  He pauses to take careful aim at the man before firing one last shuriken, this time it travels a beeline to the man who catches it just before it embeds in his eye.  Lao shrugs, "of course, no matter the tactic if you can't hit the opponent your options are limited."



Hidden Nin said:


> *Spoiler*: _Phoenix Realm_
> 
> 
> 
> "The way of the sword is simply one very specific skill of my vocation.  And by no means the pinnacle."   Then Hayao nods, following after the monk.  He nudges his bamboo hat  back to get a better view of the horizon and forest, withdrawing his  hands from his sleeves in the process.  "I took  the life of a wizard in a town not long ago, to help my allies and I  escape.  One aptly placed arrow through the skull, and his life was  gone.  It isn't the first time I've had to kill a man, but he was only  following the orders he was given.  I've gained a certain appreciation  for the magical arts, and believe he alone..."  The samurai trails off, a strange glint catching his spectacles as he observes their surroundings from the balcony.  "Am I fit to take life when I do not truly understand it or its inherent value?"


The man listens politely as Hayao talks, considering his words.  "All life has value, this is true and understanding it is the first steps of wisdom.  But at the same time it is also true that all live ends in time.  From here I have seen owls hunt mice even though the mice themselves seek only food, I've seen badgers defend their homes from bears looking for a snack.  They do what is in their nature."

"When I walked in the waking world I saw death at many turns, criminals, soldiers, even common men and women.  Sometimes for noble pretense sometimes for almost no reason at all.  Perhaps the gods can explain to us what is right but they have never done so to me."

"For myself I have killed when necessary but always reluctantly.  We mourn for those who pass on whether from our own hands or our failures.  And we strive to better ourselves so that the next time we can do better."



Nicodemus said:


> *Hydra Realm*
> 
> Drell nods, taking the rock and hefting it in his palm before taking aim and letting fly.
> 
> ...


His "teacher" sputters as he throws the first rock, "what are you doing fool?  The Hydra teaches _overwhelming_ an opponent, not inviting them to exchange attacks like you were attending a dance.  Try this."

The man picks up a pair of rocks then casually throws both, one from each hand, at the poor target who grunts from the impact.  "Elves are supposed to be agile yes?  Surely you can manage at least this."



kluang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "Learn to defend or attack... No brainer  though. The best defense is offense." and Zozaria grabs the hilt of his  blade and suddenly he stops. He looks at Master Yong. " Can I use my  blade or is there a training weapon around here?"


"Learn this with your hands and your body first, you can add weapons once you have the basics."



Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dragon Realm_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 




Up on the ledge Yuki follows the old man into the cave.  It's fairly large, almost as big as the outer cavern, and dimly lit by a number of odd glowing sphere-like growths in the walls, floor, and ceiling.  She shouts at him as she follows quickly catching up to his slow walk and he turns with a contemptuous glare just as she strikes him.

There's a heavy pause in the air for a moment as if the world itself seems unsure of what just happened then the old man grins darkly at her.  The grin broadens at first it seems like his mouth is taking over his head but quickly his head elongates and warp as his body stretches and twists.  The grin becomes full of sharp teeth rapidly growing and the skin is pulled so tight it becomes almost translucent.  Thick leathery wings emerge from what once was his back and aqua colored spike-like horns grow from his head and newly emerging tail.

It takes but a moment and before she can react Yuki feels such an immense soul-crushing fear unlike anything she's felt before in her life.  She wants nothing more than to flee from the room but she can't seem to remember how her feet work.

The creature speaks, oddly sounding the same as before, "you... hit me?  I suppose that is different, I can hardly remember the last time someone dared to hit me, and I'm quite certain a prospective student never has."

It lowers its huge head down to peer closely at Yuki, she can feel the slight puffs of breath from its nose.  "But different doesn't mean worthy, oh no.  So tell me again, what makes you worth my time?  If you can still manage to speak."






Muk said:


> "It would make sense if you are talking about human  targets. There are other targets, monsterous targets where the principle  just doesn't apply. Their hide is so thick that the energy just doesn't  properly transfer over to their weak innards," Ricket replies.


The man nods, considering, "I understand what you are saying, hardness does not always mean the same thing as resiliency."  He calls for one of the students to set up some stone bricks, "there is a technique sometimes used to ignore resiliency, perhaps you could learn something similar?"

He walks over to the stack of bricks and focuses a moment before punching down.  The brick he punches is fine however the one below it explodes into rubble.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The teen smiles politely, "that seems admirable but it wasn't exactly what I meant.  The elder speaks of this as the world of dreams, that in this place there is no difference between dream and reality, though he says this is the case in the waking world as well people just don't realize it.  Does the Coddler not tell you of this place?  How it works?"  He seems puzzled.


PHOENIX

*Spoiler*: __ 




"I..." she looks taken back, her face turning all shades of red  "No. The Coddler let us discover it by ourselves. But I guess the ones that must know about it are the highest of our order. I just earned my Sand not long ago... I really don't know that much the world of dreams itself"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 19, 2013)

Kaylee sits near the young woman, she concentrates on the flame and will do all that she instructs.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Woo Dragons_ 



_'Yuki you idiot, you struck  dragon!' _ she thinks while she balls her fists, shaking in her newfound fear, “I-I don’t know if I am w-worth your time…B-but I don’t think you know e-either.” She stutters, looking at the beast, “You c-can’t know unless you g-give someone a ch-chance.”  She stares him in the eyes, and if he allows, she will shakily set her hand on his nose.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2013)

Drell arches an eyebrow, but nods as the monk speaks. "Very well," he says, grabbing a pair of rocks, "though I doubt you'll be particularly impressed."


*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17)
1d20-1 → [13,-1] = (12)

1d20+3 → [11,3] = (14)
1d20-1 → [1,-1] = (0)

1d20+3 → [3,3] = (6)
1d20-1 → [19,-1] = (18)

1d20+3 → [15,3] = (18)
1d20-1 → [17,-1] = (16)

1d20+3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d20-1 → [14,-1] = (13)


----------



## Vergil (Jul 19, 2013)

Realm of Doors


*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan thinks about what he had just said and stays silent for a while as he mulls over it.

"We came across a situation the other day. A puzzle with a cage full of traps. Durin that time, we fought, we bickered and whilst we eventually got it done it was messy. Thus far we've come across enemies that have shown no real strategy. I fear that if we were to come up against somethin with half a brain, we'd be killed."

"It's got better. Leaders have been appointed and they seem fairly capable. Probably be a while before we truly accept them as leaders and don't try an second guess them."

"Goin back though, perhaps the example of jumpin in front of an archer is a poor one. The idea is about self sacrifice for the good of the team. I suppose right now...I don't have much faith in how we're goin and I want te keep matters in my own hands so that if somethin bad does happen there's somethin I can do. So I don't feel like I'm useless. So I'm not just some donkey that everyone laughs at."


----------



## Muk (Jul 19, 2013)

"Very good, but brick not hit back!" Ricket recalls a theater play with a similar story.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The monk looks at the crossbow curiously before retrieving a few shuriken from a pouch.  He calls for one of the others who charges.  Lao watches for a moment then fires a shuriken along the path, the monk halts his charge to dive to the side only to meet a second shuriken a hairs breadth away.  The pattern continues, the monk only just managing to dodge or deflect the shurikens and shortly his charge is all but stopped as he's forced into full defense.  After a moment Lao stops his assault and turns back to Ulysesn, "I imagine most that you fight would not have the reflexes to dodge so long, and if you can halt their movements then your they would be easy prey for your device yes?"
> 
> "Alternately in some cases it is better to simply finish things, yes?"  He pauses to take careful aim at the man before firing one last shuriken, this time it travels a beeline to the man who catches it just before it embeds in his eye.  Lao shrugs, "of course, no matter the tactic if you can't hit the opponent your options are limited."



*Spoiler*: _Dragon_ 



"Most impressive, reminds me of Zakur before he was done in by an archer of great skill. Seeing as I'm not alone I have to pin things down((this one)). But not all of my opponents may be human; orcs,trolls,dragons. There are many things I'll need to do, but as my own personal goal goes it's to find a dragon and partner with it.
Is it good enough to teach me how to pin down a dragon?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man gives him a sly grin.  "There are a number of options our style can teach.  Stealth is the obvious one, to hide so completely you can jump out of an opponent's shadow.  If you prefer deception our art can teach you how to present yourself as beneath an opponent's concern so that he never sees your attack coming."
> 
> "Of course we also know our art better than any, if you'd prefer we can focus on how to detect such trickery from others."




*Spoiler*: _Gremble_ 



"Oh, what a lovely choice", says Troyce, drumming his fingers together. "I think I'll start with stealth training and see where that goes."


----------



## kluang (Jul 19, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Learn this with your hands and your body first, you can add weapons once you have the basics."



"Alright master." and Zozaria moves towards his target barehanded and at first he tries to follow his attackers, getting their rhythm before pulling them, one at a time. And then he tries to grab one of the monks  but he manage to slip and Zozaria fumbles down.

After a grueling hour, Zozaria finally manage to get one of the monks and without hesitation  pounce another one.

"I think I'm getting the hang of it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2013)

soulnova said:


> PHOENIX
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


The man nods and smiles politely, "if you don't mind me saying though it's strange to run into a priest of the Coddler, here of all places, that has such humble dreams."

"I suspect that is an interesting story, but it is one that can wait for another time.  Tell me, what can the Phoenix style teach you?"



Kuno said:


> Kaylee sits near the young woman, she concentrates on the flame and will do all that she instructs.


The woman continues with her instructions in meditation.
((I'll hold here for you for a bit if that's okay, hopefully tomorrow or so we'll move on with everyone))



Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _Woo Dragons_
> 
> 
> 
> _'Yuki you idiot, you struck  dragon!' _  she thinks while she balls her fists, shaking in her newfound fear,  ?I-I don?t know if I am w-worth your time?B-but I don?t think you know  e-either.? She stutters, looking at the beast, ?You c-can?t know unless  you g-give someone a ch-chance.?  She stares him in the eyes, and if he  allows, she will shakily set her hand on his nose.


The dragon snorts knocking Yuki off her feet, "and here when I was just thinking you might be interesting you prove predictably _boring_.  If I took on every student that came calling my disciples would number in the thousands, even here."

"When you've finished wetting yourself crawl back to the others, maybe one of them will take you on under pity, I'd rather watch the stone wear away."



Nicodemus said:


> Drell arches an eyebrow, but nods as the monk  speaks. "Very well," he says, grabbing a pair of rocks, "though I doubt  you'll be particularly impressed."
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


The man watches as Drell throws his rocks electing the occasional grunt from the chained man.  When he finishes the man nods appreciatively, "I'm quite surprised, you're right, I'm not impressed."

He shakes his head, "I don't know what we can show you, if you want to watch our training you're welcome to but if that's all the firepower you can muster I don't think there's anything we can train you in that won't send you back to the elder broken."



Vergil said:


> Realm of Doors
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


The elder listens politely as Duncan talks nodding from time to time.  Once Duncan finishes he speaks, "It's my experience that from time to time sacrifices are required, it might be that you'll face that some day.  Perhaps Zakur did I don't know.  But it's also my experience that people that go into a battle expecting to make a sacrifice do not survive."

"It's also an absolute fact of my years - and there's been a lot of them - that two can do what one can't alone.  Perhaps it's a side effect of your training, blending magic and swordplay, that you try to do everything yourself.  But you travel with so many different people, perhaps you should plan how to work with them more than you plan how you will sacrifice yourself for them?"



Muk said:


> "Very good, but brick not hit back!" Ricket recalls a theater play with a similar story.


The man chuckles politely, "perhaps.  But what we do in practice helps us to do it when it counts."

"Tell me, if a monster with stone-like skin attacks which would you prefer?  To break through the stone with your hammer or to bypass it altogether?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dragon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Perhaps, though many dragons have thick skin that resists mundane weapons.  If they don't care about your attacks you won't be able to guide them so easily."



Crossbow said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gremble_
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, what a lovely choice",  says Troyce, drumming his fingers together. "I think I'll start with  stealth training and see where that goes."


The man grins, "then let's see what you can do, why don't you enter our little playground?"  He hands Troyce two small packets of powder, "find a target and tag them with that, a flash of light will illuminate them.  Avoid the others while you do so and you do well."
((Going to pause here for you as well if that's okay, we'll do a good montage hopefully tomorrow))



kluang said:


> "Alright master." and Zozaria moves towards his  target barehanded and at first he tries to follow his attackers, getting  their rhythm before pulling them, one at a time. And then he tries to  grab one of the monks  but he manage to slip and Zozaria fumbles down.
> 
> After a grueling hour, Zozaria finally manage to get one of the monks and without hesitation  pounce another one.
> 
> "I think I'm getting the hang of it."


The man grins, "let's try faster then!  Come, run!"
((Going to pause on this one as well if that's okay.  I hope tomorrow we'll have most of the others at a point where we can advance all together)).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Perhaps, though many dragons have thick skin that resists mundane weapons.  If they don't care about your attacks you won't be able to guide them so easily."



*Spoiler*: _dragon_ 



Ulysesn grins slightly
"That might not be a big of a problem as you think, but you are right. I need a better weapon. 
I was in the Abyss of dreams earlier and my bolts bounced off demons more than half the time. Lets start training then, I'll take on whatever you throw at me!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 19, 2013)

Hayao breaths in an out, then glances at the monk.  "Thank you for your analysis.  It was a refreshing change of pace for me."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 19, 2013)

From what the dragon said, Yuki makes her mind.  ?Now that I?ve seen your nature, fine.  I don?t need you.  More likely to learn from a pile of your crap than from the ass that lets it loose.? She snorts, slowly getting back on her feet.  ?I know what I am, but I don?t know who I am at heart.  You push everyone away like that, you will never have any friends.  And don?t give me any of that ?Oh I don?t need friends, I have people that respect me!? I know how lonely it could get.  Loneliness is a terrible thing; It?ll rip you apart worse than the most vicious wounds.? She lets off a sigh, ?I am disappointed though?? she smirks, ?I?ve never seen a dragon, especially not one as handsome as you are, Scales.?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: _dragon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The man nods, "time is precious, let us not waste it."
((We'll pause here too if that's okay.))



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao breaths in an out, then glances at the monk.  "Thank you for your analysis.  It was a refreshing change of pace for me."


"The worries and trials of the mind can be as damaging as those to the body, one should take care to address them when the chance presents itself."

((I know you'll be somewhat AFK for a bit, if you want to pause here that's fine or if there's other things you want to do I'm good with that too))



Captain Obvious said:


> From what the dragon said, Yuki makes  her mind.  ?Now that I?ve seen your nature, fine.  I don?t need you.   More likely to learn from a pile of your crap than from the ass that  lets it loose.? She snorts, slowly getting back on her feet.  ?I know  what I am, but I don?t know who I am at heart.  You push everyone away  like that, you will never have any friends.  And don?t give me any of  that ?Oh I don?t need friends, I have people that respect me!? I know  how lonely it could get.  Loneliness is a terrible thing; It?ll rip you  apart worse than the most vicious wounds.? She lets off a sigh, ?I am  disappointed though?? she smirks, ?I?ve never seen a dragon, especially  not one as handsome as you are, Scales.?



"Is this where my dragon pride is supposed to make me beg you to stay so you can tell me how wonderful I am?  My dear, I am a dragon, I know how wonderful I am."

"So go find your pile of crap to learn from, perhaps you'll discover a new art?  Then the name of Yucky, master of the poo-fist will ring out in the land."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 19, 2013)

"Granted.  I still am skeptical how an inherently martial art can help one to understand life, however.  You'd think you'd need to understand life in order to hold any proficiency in martial arts, instead."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2013)

*Hydra Realm*

Drell snarls at the monks words, his eyes narrowing, and his backpack slides off his shoulders and to the ground. "Firepower?" He says through gritted teeth. "You haven't even seen firepower." He produces two bombs and hurls them at the monk chained to the wall.


*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23)

1d20+3 → [15,3] = (18)
1d20-1 → [18,-1] = (17)

2d6+5 → [3,3,5] = (11)

2d6+5 → [6,5,5] = (16)
2d6+5 → [5,6,5] = (16)

((OH HELL YES THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT! LOOK AT THOSE DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!))




"I will not let this be a _waste of my time_," Drell growls.


----------



## Muk (Jul 20, 2013)

human realm said:
			
		

> The man chuckles politely, "perhaps.  But what we do in practice helps us to do it when it counts."
> 
> "Tell me, if a monster with stone-like skin attacks which would you  prefer?  To break through the stone with your hammer or to bypass it  altogether?"



"Neither. I prefer to have it fall apart at the heed of my word. Facing such a creature you better prepare your A-Game and that means to no just rely on your brute strength but use anything and everything. Properly equipped and with knowledge, this stone thick creature could fall to any numbers of things or skills. Of course unprepared you rely on whatever you've brought with you. If that means to chip through his thick stone like skin with brute strength alone then so be it. You do what the situation calls for," Ricket replies.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 20, 2013)

“Well, I don’t know what I expected.” She gives a sigh, “Alright,” she shrugs, “Fine, it’s up to you.  You can go wallow in your self pity.  But I’m going to stay right here, and wait until you learn to see what somebody can do, before giving a final judgement.” She says, then looks at him, finally determined, “Let me show you I am worthy of your time.  If not, then you can make me your supper.” she stands staring at him.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 20, 2013)

Realm of Doors


*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan again goes silent, but this time stays as such. What he said was true and perhaps was the reason he did not perform well at Magus school. Too eager, perhaps, to prove himself.

"Ye know," Duncan says finally, "I always thought that ye guys were all hype. Enigmatic wisdom and blah blah blah, but aye, yer right. If I'm worryin so much about my own personal power, which as you've mentioned is harder te come by and causin me all this conflict; why not focus on somethin easier and perhaps a little more enjoyable. Workin with Kaylee would be pretty nice. Hell workin wit all of them would be pretty nice."

Duncan bows sincerely and with utter respect for the man. "Cheers, ye've given me somethin that I haven't felt in a while - a sense of peace within myself. I finally feel that I've got somethin else te aim for."

He looks to the other doors and ponders which one to wander into. He would be late but he was always up for learning something. "If I'm gonna work with others then I'd like te be more useful - perhaps takin down resistances would be a good idea....besides, I'm no exactly the most subtle type anyway!"

He enters the Realm of Roc (sorry EM!)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2013)

*Phoenix Realm*


*Spoiler*: __ 




"Some say this dream is humble" she chuckles nodding "But to seed the dreams of the future is as important as the sun rising tomorrow. Dreams are essential to really keep us alive"

"what can the Phoenix Style teach me?" she aks herself too "Well, I'm unsure my fighting might will get any better. I'm not quick or strong. I came here because the Phoenix is related to the cycle of life...or that's what I understood" she says a little embarrassed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Granted.  I still am skeptical how an inherently martial art can help one to understand life, however.  You'd think you'd need to understand life in order to hold any proficiency in martial arts, instead."


The man thinks for a moment as to how best to respond, "there's a misconception amongst outsiders that the various martial schools have some sort of link to the animals they pattern off of.  This is not exactly the truth."

"Take the tiger style for example, the tiger monks do not endeavor to emulate tigers.  No matter how wild a man might become he is still a man, he will never be a tiger.  Instead they make judgements on how a tiger moves, acts, hunts and incorporate that into their style."

"We follow the path of the Phoenix.  The Phoenix dances in the air and through fire and fights with grace and delicacy.  At the same time the Phoenix is aware of their life and the place in it and know that when the time come they will be consumed by the flame to be born again."



Nicodemus said:


> *Hydra Realm*
> 
> Drell snarls at the monks words, his eyes narrowing, and his backpack  slides off his shoulders and to the ground. "Firepower?" He says through  gritted teeth. "You haven't even seen firepower." He produces two bombs  and hurls them at the monk chained to the wall.
> 
> ...


The bombs explode blasting around the chained man who hangs limply and badly wounded at the end of it.  The teacher looks seriously impressed for a moment before calling for some others to tend to the chained man's wounds.

After a moment he turns back to Drell, "that might actually work.  Probably should go back to rocks for the training though.  We've got no supply of students that need toughening up but it helps if they're in condition to train afterward."
((We'll pause here if that's okay with you))




Muk said:


> "Neither. I prefer to have it fall apart at the heed  of my word. Facing such a creature you better prepare your A-Game and  that means to no just rely on your brute strength but use anything and  everything. Properly equipped and with knowledge, this stone thick  creature could fall to any numbers of things or skills. Of course  unprepared you rely on whatever you've brought with you. If that means  to chip through his thick stone like skin with brute strength alone then  so be it. You do what the situation calls for," Ricket replies.


The man nods, "of course.  But then, you would call training today preparing yes?  Beasts with thick hides, creatures more metal than flesh, such things do not always give you time to craft plans for them when they arrive."



Captain Obvious said:


> ?Well, I don?t know what I expected.?  She gives a sigh, ?Alright,? she shrugs, ?Fine, it?s up to you.  You can  go wallow in your self pity.  But I?m going to stay right here, and  wait until you learn to see what somebody can do, before giving a final  judgement.? She says, then looks at him, finally determined, ?Let me  show you I am worthy of your time.  If not, then you can make me your  supper.? she stands staring at him.


The dragon flicks his tongue not unlike a snake tasting the air, "oh I never eat children, far too many calories, I have to watch my figure you know."

"I very rarely take disciples, when I do it's only when there's something interesting about them.  _You_ have shown yourself to be painfully boring, _begging_?  What kind of training would you expect to get from a teacher that does it only from pity?"



Vergil said:


> Realm of Doors
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




The Roc doorway leads to a long spiral stairway headed up eventually leading to the roof of the building.  He sees a handful of monks sparring with one another in pairs.  They vary slightly from one to another but their common style seems to be a slow stalking observation of their opponent before a single brutal strike.

After a moment one pair finishes their spar, the loser limping off to rest a moment and the winner walks over to Duncan.  The winner's a dwarf, his beard tied down into tight braids against his face.  "A visitor?  Ain't had one of those in a while.  What brings you to the students of the Roc?"



soulnova said:


> *Phoenix Realm*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


"The Phoenix represents the cycle of life, death, and rebirth.  Despite the fact that it goes without struggle when it's time has come the Phoenix is talented at kindling the life energy in others."

"You can channel energy like this, yes?  We could work on focusing how you do so to support your comrades."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 20, 2013)

"The ability to emulate rebirth by flame through martial arts is lost on me.  Surely that is beyond the extent of a mortal art, even one practiced in a realm of dreams?"


----------



## Muk (Jul 21, 2013)

human realm said:
			
		

> The man nods, "of course.  But then, you would call training today  preparing yes?  Beasts with thick hides, creatures more metal than  flesh, such things do not always give you time to craft plans for them  when they arrive."



"Well, I suppose you could call training today a preparation," Ricket replies.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 21, 2013)

Realm of The Roc 
(Training montage is ok with me)

Duncan notes their stances and steps as he walks in. He also instantly takes a liking to the Dwarf, as he had a dwarven friend and had stayed with them for a while, where he had mastered the art of drinking and bar fighting.

"I'm here te learn, pal. Teach me so that I can help out me mates when it comes down te it. That is, if ye don't mind."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 21, 2013)

“Alright fine, you aren't half as good of a teacher I thought you would if you won't even teach.  I don't expect pity, nor am I begging.  I bet you don't even know a thing about the style.” She turns to walk away, “You aren't a dragon, you're a rat.” She says, taking a step away, “I'll see you when you aren't so stuck up Scales, nay, not even then.”


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2013)

Phoenix realm

*Spoiler*: __ 



"yes, i would like to learn about the energy of life.." Tassara will train her channeling with the monk.


----------



## kluang (Jul 21, 2013)

Tiger Realm


*Spoiler*: __ 



Zozaria manage to catch up to the monks much faster. He manage to see the movement of his opponent and tackle it down.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2013)

((Going to do these a few at a time as that will work better for me at work.  If you want to have any last words on what/how you spend your time training now is the time to do it.))

Please make sure any additions/changes/etc get noted on your character sheet as I don't want to have to hunt down these posts later.  For many of you these represent starting points for abilities, with dedication you might find new uses for them 


*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




Under the woman's guidance Kaylee spends her time meditating and getting in touch with her inner energies.  She doesn't have a frame of reference for how "much" energy she has but the woman is shocked at how quickly Kaylee picks up on manipulating the energy.

After a few hours she feels much more in touch with herself, her heartbeat, her breathing, and the energy that circulates within her.  It seems trivial to direct that energy to weakened areas and allow the body to naturally address injury or illness.

_While conscious Kaylee gains Fast Healing: 1

_With time to practice she thinks she should be able to use this energy to enhance creatures she summons or possible even to assist other party members however she'll need time to work on that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Troyce_ 




The monks invite you into a game that at its surface seems very much like a childhood game of tag or hide and seek.  Quickly you discover that it's like playing hide and seek with a shadow.

The first few "rounds" are over before you even realize it, it's frustrating and borderline humiliating.  However you lack even a target to lash out against.  Eventually the frustration fades away to grim determination, you start to notice the subtle movements between the shadows as the light flickers and how you can fit into them.

It's not enough to be silent and there's nothing to hide behind but if you can make your movements fit into those flickers of light than the unwary might miss you.  Slowly you become less of a target, and more an active participant.

The monks are still impossibly good at this "game" having practiced it far more than you, but you've definitely grasped some new concepts.

_Troyce gains the "hide in plane sight" ability.  So long as some shadow exists Troyce can hide without need of cover or distraction._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Zozaria_ 




Zozaria continues his fast rush with the other monks.  He quickly learns that it's not enough to be merely fast but that he needs to stop thinking of movement and attack as separate actions and instead continuously strive for his target.  By the time the melee settled down he's tired and sore but he thinks he's picked up some ideas from the session.

_Zozaria gains Pouncing Charge: Whenever you take a charge action you may end with a full attack, including spell combat or spellstrike if you wish._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




The monks work with Ulysesn in how to control the field of battle with his crossbow.  Hitting a moving target is nothing new to him however the concept is subtly different.  The attacks are designed to interrupt movement less than they are to deal damage however if it works it should pin down an opponent.

_Ulysesn gains the ability to make a special attack of oppurtunity with his crossbow within 1/2 of a range increment (40' with his current bow) in response to movement.  Opponents can choose to halt their movement in exchange for an AC bonus (or continue moving if they don't consider the crossbow a threat)._






*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 




The Hydra monks work with you to improve your accuracy and dextirty with both hands.  While the rocks never manage to deal significant damage to the monks the previous demonstration with bombs was clear enough.

_Drell gains the two-weapon-fighting feat with respect to hurled weapons, and the "Fast Bombs" discovery.  Normal bombs are considered light._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Dee_ 



Dee goes up to a nearby monk. "Anything you think that I could do while I wait here?" she asks. "It seems like there's something I could be doing and I'm usually impulsive to a fault, but something tells me that would be a bad, bad idea," she says.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 25, 2013)

Duncan the Donkey at Magus School.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He hated Magus School.

Duncan had been there since he was about 8, learning about wielding a sword and about spells, but where others excelled, he failed spectacularly. It took him about a year to master the spell, ?Light?, whilst it took others a fraction of that time. He?d been held back a few times and with each passing time he became more and more apathetic to the school, instead choosing to meet up with his drunken dwarven friend, Sarsan and his little brother Ike. By the age of 13 he was sneaking into bars and chatting up the local girls before he was caught and sent back to boarding school where he would have to do some sort of punishment.

?If it weren?t for yer father Duncan, ye?d be kicked out! He?s providin us with some very rare materials, otherwise there?d be no room for a talentless donkey like yourself!?

He always took the words to heart, every time they were said. He?d worked hard. Harder than anyone in his early years but he wasn?t part of the elite club of clans and was always looked down upon. Even by the teachers, who seemed to favour the more wealthy and ?noble? clan children than him.

Aiden was his main pain the ass, a lanky Tocsman who came from the McDonald clan. Bunch of pretentious arseholes, is how Duncan remembered them. They preferred fencing as it was much more gentlemanly and refined. Duncan was taken by a Scimitar that he had picked up from an old weapon?s rack. Bertie, his swordsmanship teacher, scolded and rolled his eyes as he gave up on the wee shithead for what he swore was the last time.

?That?s far too unwieldy to use one handed, you idiot. You have to have one hand free, how in the hell are you going to be able to concentrate when your wrist is snapping with that monstrosity in your hands.? 

That?s what she said.

Duncan chuckled at his little perverted joke and made a note to tell Sarsan and Ike. They?d appreciate it. Well maybe not Ike as he was really stupid. 

But the words from his disdainful teacher made him all the more determined to master the weapon, applying what he learned from the swordsmanship class to the curved blade. He soon found out, through many a humiliating session with Aiden, that it was not for jabs but rather large swipes. He had many an issue slashing the weapon, without being taken a full circle by the momentum of it, often he would be the butt of jokes as he stumbled through the duelling section of the course and lost every single bout he had. Duncan the Donkey was then his nickname, causing much rage to fester inside him. Still, he doggedly pursued using the Scimitar, if only out of stubbornness.  He battled with this issue for about a year before he came across a unique solution. During one of his infiltrations to the local bar, a few guests from lands afar came to visit. One was this exotic beauty who wore barely any clothes and held Duncan?s adolescent attention completely. 

Her dance was mesmerising. They called her the snake charmer and Duncan could see why. His snake was charmed like no man?s business! However as she danced, she spun gracefully, pulling out a knife from her inner thigh and wielding it seductively, yet the steps seemed familiar.

?Ha. These Neanderthals only notice her large bust and her long legs. You are looking at her feet aren?t you? The real beauty of this dance.? A tanned man, the same complexion as the girl had been looking at the crowd with a purpose. ?It is tradition that we spread our culture to other lands and I see you already carry our weapon of choice.?

Duncan looked at the Scimitar around the taller man?s waist.

?Aye, that fencing shite is fer pansies. Tiny wee sword too, this is what I?m talking about.? Duncan said tapping the hilt. 

?I would like to teach you how to use the sword not only effectively but stylishly too. You can taunt them too by only using one hand. I prefer to smoke whilst duelling, there is something to be said about infuriating your opponent in such a manner with nonchalance.? The tanned man offered his hand and Duncan looked at it. 

?Eeh?I dunno. I?m in boarding school jus now. I dinae want te give up an leave?? Duncan said glancing back at the exotic woman.

?Should you not be in this boarding school right now? Instead of watching Isabella? Oh I did forget to mention that she will be heavily involved in your training. Many one on one sessions.?

?Fuckin sold!? Duncan exclaimed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 25, 2013)

((Slowly working through who's left, in no particular order))  
*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 



 The Roc style monks are somewhat perplexed by Duncan's style at first.  They're style is less agile and more forceful overwhelming an opponent in a single strike rather than trying to combine different hits from different directions.  After some sparring and demonstrations they come up with a solution that works for both their methods, if Duncan strikes craftily with his magic he can create a weak-spot for his sword to come through on future attacks.  _Duncan gains the ability to use his damage-dealing magic to instead temporarily reduce the DR/SR/Energy Resistance of a target._ (How much and how long it lasts I'm not 100% settled on yet)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




The young man proves a surprisingly harsh teacher to Tassara, working with her demanding nothing less than perfection.  However she can feel his lessons take hold, learning to give up some of her own life energy when channeling to heal others.

_When channeling to heal Tassara can do so using d10's now, however when she does so she only heals herself 1/4 the total she does in others._

((Side note, Tassara's out of channels for today now, though I assume the party will be resting once they get back))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2013)

Tassara beams a big smile at the young monk for their joint success. "This will help us a lot, I'm sure of that. Thank you!"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 25, 2013)

Duncan gives a big thumbs up at the teachers. "Thanks for goin that extra mile for me. This'll help us out a great deal. Can't wait te give it a shot in battle likes!" Duncan says acting like a child with a new toy. 

"If we meet up again then drinks are on me!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2013)

Ulysesn bows to his trainer Lao
"Thanks for the help. I should be on my way, just need to grab my friend. Say where is she again? She followed that old man and..."
Ulysesn looks at the ledge that was climbed
"It's not a problem if I go get her right?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 25, 2013)

"I thank you so much for all that you have taught me."  Kaylee gives the young woman a smile and a curtsy.  "I will make sure to practice as often as I can."  If the woman doesn't do or say anything more Kaylee will leave to join the others.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2013)

Drell grins and bows to the monks teaching him. "If the ones I travelled with were half the men you are, I would count myself lucky," he says, before joining the others back in the Human realm.


----------



## kluang (Jul 25, 2013)

Zozaria bows to Master Yong and joins the others


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 




Hayao talks philosophy and has some moments of tranquility seeing the serenity of nature surrounding the school.  By the end of it he feels something of a link between the life forces at play.

_Hayao can use 'sense motive' to sense the relative strength of a creature (base DC = 10+HD, higher results will reveal more specific information).  Undead, constructs, and other outside-of-the-natural-cycle creatures will be immune to this.  If his result is high enough to get specifics he can pull his attacks to drop an opponent to 0 hp if he desires.

((Yeah less than ideal for you for now I know.  When you get your secondary class make a note to take ranks in sense motive  ))
_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kiyro_ 




While Kiyro doesn't sense what he is looking for here he does find this an place well suited for meditation and reflection on where, and who, he has been and how he got here.

_Kiyro's "evil eye" hex penalty is increased to -3 (-6 at 8th level)._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Ricket_ 




Ricket spends his time trading demonstrations with the teacher before some of the younger students.  While most of the motions are basic enough he gets into a rhythm striking the armored targets when it almost seems to click to him, should armor really matter before his hammer?

_Ricket gains the ability to direct damage from a missed attack into an opponent's armor as if sundering however directing force in this manner is mutually exclusive to cleaving attacks (you'll have to pick either/or).  If the attack won't hit touch-AC this has no effect._


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 25, 2013)

Hayao lets out a light breath at the conclusion, glancing up at the sun on the horizon to judge the passage of time relative to it.  "Wow...we've used up all the time I was going to spend training simply...speaking."  He resituates his hat on his head, bowing to the monk.  "But I can't even consider the notion that it was time wasted.  I thank you for your time; I must take my leave now."  And with that the samurai returns to the others in the main room with Master Tung.


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2013)

After finishing his training, Ricket will sit down get out some parchment and write a letter to Rosy.

*Spoiler*: _letter_ 



Dear Rosy,

I am still stuck inside Dreamland. We found the monastery of dreams. Monks in here seem to come from the world of men, yet have moved to the world of dreams. However they have no means of returning to the world of men.

We stumbled upon them by accident. During my watch a mist rose over our usual place of rest and then I heard screaming. It seems poor Makena saw some ghosts and ran into the mist only to arrive in the monastery of dreams. 

Lucky for us this place allows us to rest and collect our thoughts, though we cannot dangle here too long. From the monks understanding if you stay too long in this monastery you cannot leave it anymore.

Still everyone seems to be eager to collect themselves in hopes to strengthen themselves. Not sure how much it helps though.

The thief, he's got skill for disabling mechanical traps. However his brain is not in the right place. A simple cage and its gate took him forever to open. A simple bash against the cage and the iron bars were bent and we could get in. Then another puzzle to solve some sort of mechanism took him ages to solve as well.

Our newest member a Half-blood Tiefling has more brains for these trap like challenges. With her brains the thief actually now has some directions to follow.

The druid has issues, lots of issues. For one she's got mating issues, Duncan is trying really hard to fetch himself a sheath for his sword. Yet, the tree-lover still got other problems. Seems nightmares of her past are haunting her.

On the other hand the ranger feels no guilt for the death of others at all. Seems he doesn't care one bit. Duncan still got power issues and issues about losing people. He's unstable and could sway in any direction if he is able to save his dearest ones. 

Can't read into the clerics head. She talks all goody two shoes, but I see little actions to follow. 

The samurai tries being a leader, yet has yet to show any quality to lead. Barely anyone is listening to him at all. I doubt he'll make a good leader.

Then we got another new addition, a male who knows witchcrafts. He's got Devil and power issues. Also isolation within dreamland must have knocked a few bolts lose in his head. 

Anyways I hope you are faring better in the land of man, than I am in the land of dreams.

Ricket
​


Ricket puts away his pen and paper and stows away his letter.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Dee_ 




The monks are somewhat perplexed by Dee's unorthodox weapon.  Their normal tactics for shurikens or bows don't translate well to her rifle.  Ultimately the best they can do is help her be more aware while she loads and fires.

_Dee gains  feat._


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2013)

If every visitor of Phoenix realm is done, Tassara will ask to go back and rest. She needs her sleep urgently.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 26, 2013)

Dee can't tell what's going on, though she feels slightly more aware of her surroundings. This sensation comes on in a rush of awareness and then ebbs to a dull roar in the background of everything else around her.

She smirks slightly, unsure of whether she's imagining the feeling or not. With a slight nod she regards the monks. "Thanks...I think."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 




Yuki's standoff with the dragon continues at a stalemate for a while however the prideful creature refuses to budge.  Eventually she decides that perhaps she is better off without him and sets off to work on a style that suits her more personally, free from the limits imposed by her masters.


*Spoiler*: _Monk changes, sorta long_ 




((No this isn't your secondary class, you'll have to find another chance to unlock that.))
Modifying your class to the "Chaos Monk" build:

Lose "Flurry of Blows" and instead gain "Flailing Strike":
As a full round action when unarmed or with special monk weapons you may attempt a flailing strike to strike opponents.  When you do so roll the indicated dice to determine the number of attacks you make, then roll that many attacks using the progression indicated (modified normally by your BAB, strength, etc).
```
[FONT=Courier New]Level     Attacks    Progression
1         1d4-1      +0/-3/+0  (Minimum 1 attack)
4         1d4        +0/-3/+0/-3  
7         1d4+1      +0/-3/-6/+0/-3
10        1d6+2      +0/-3/-6/-9/+0/-3/-6/-9
13        3d4        +0/-3/-6/-9/+0/-3/-6/-9/+0/-3
16        3d6        +0/-3/-6/-9/-12/-15/+0/-3/-6/-9/-12/-15/+0/-3/-6/-9/-12/-15
19        6d4        +0/-3/-6/-9/-12/-15/+0/-3/-6/-9/-12/-15/+0/-3/-6/-9/-12/-15/+0/-3/-6/-9/-12/-15[/FONT]
```

​Gain "Erratic Advance" at 2nd level (so now):
When charging target is dazed (will negates, DC 10+1/2 monk level+Wis) for one round, usable 3+Wis times a day.

Lose "Purity of Body" at 5th level.

At 7th level lose "Wholeness of Body" and instead gain Displacing Stance (20%):
When active gain 20% miss chance, this improves to 50% at level 12.  Activate as a swift action, usable for 1/2 monk level rounds per day (these rounds need not be consecutive)

At 10th level lose "ki pool (lawful)" and instead gain "ki pool (chaotic)":
As "Ki Pool (Lawful)" only the monk's attacks are treated as chaotic weapons.

At 11th level lose "diamond body" and instead gain "freedom of thought":
If the monk fails a will save vs. a mind affecting effect he may immediately attempt an additional save, the second result must be kept even if worse.

At 12th level lose "abundant step" (instead gaining Displacing stance (50%))

At 17th level lose "Tongue of Sun and Moon"

At 20th level lose "Perfect Self" and gain "Anarchaic self":
As "perfect self" except DR is 10/Lawful instead of 10/Chaotic.



As she goes to leave she could swear she could hear the old man(/dragon) chuckling behind her as if saying perhaps she was interesting after all.  But there was nothing there when she looked.


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2013)

Ricket finishes writing his letter and heads back inside to the center and waits for everyone else to finish their lessons. "How was your stay with the monks?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 27, 2013)

"Enlightening.  How did you fare here?" Hayao inquires, exiting the Phoenix realm after his little chat.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 27, 2013)

"Just fine," she states, hearing Ricket after leaving the dragon door, "Found out from a old hermit that I should just stay myself, and not conform." she laughs, "I wish I hadn't forgotten that."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2013)

Dee yawns. "I'm not exactly sure what happened. I sat here and worked on my gun for a while, I let them look at it too. I feel different though. Like more aware."


----------



## kluang (Jul 27, 2013)

"I learn how pounce."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2013)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Just fine," she states, hearing Ricket after leaving the dragon door, "Found out from a old hermit that I should just stay myself, and not conform." she laughs, "I wish I hadn't forgotten that."



Leaving right behind Yuki
"Expect me to be more useful in the future. 
Too bad there were no dragon's to speak of. That's me expecting too much I suppose."
Ulysesn looks around
"Everyone looks a bit different it seems."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2013)

"I trained the use of life and positive energy. My healing will be stronger now. Hopefully we won't need it" Tassara explains to them.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Leaving right behind Yuki
> "Expect me to be more useful in the future.
> Too bad there were no dragon's to speak of. That's me expecting too much I suppose."
> Ulysesn looks around
> "Everyone looks a bit different it seems."



"You have no idea." Yuki snorts at Ulysesn.

 "I feel completely different from when we first got here," she puts one arm up in the air, "LIKE I CAN TAKE ON THE WORLD!" she shouts into the sky.


----------



## kluang (Jul 27, 2013)

"We most likely needed it. We're on a quest to kill someone who hunts and kill mages."


----------



## Muk (Jul 27, 2013)

"Well, armor should no longer pose a threat to me at least. Their defenses shall shatter at the tip of my hammer," Ricket says.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 27, 2013)

With a smile on her face, Kaylee listens to the rest of the group talk excitedly about their new found powers.  She remains quiet though, thinking on what the woman had said and the many ways she could implement her own new found ability.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 27, 2013)

Hayao elects to simply observe the others with his arms drawn to the folds of his kimono, and then he looks to Master Tung.  "Thank you for having us, Master Tung.  This visit has done all of us a great deal of good.  Is there still time to rest here before our window of opportunity ceases to exist?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao elects to simply observe the others with his arms drawn to the folds of his kimono, and then he looks to Master Tung.  "Thank you for having us, Master Tung.  This visit has done all of us a great deal of good.  Is there still time to rest here before our window of opportunity ceases to exist?"



"Yes, I would like to know that."

"I don't want to sound too pushy, but proper rest *is* very important for the Church of The Silver Mist.... Besides, I used all my healing while training"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2013)

"I'd probably be best if we went back and rested at the cabin instead of here. 
We can take our time there after all. Ricket is Makenna done with her training so we can leave? "


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2013)

Master Tung bows his head politely, "unfortunately once the doorway here closes it will be some time before it opens again.  While you are welcome to stay here as long as you wish I expect you have other things to do."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 27, 2013)

"What transpired just prior to our arrival here does not inspire confidence in using that area to rest again.  Who knows what else might try to cross from another dream?  But it doesn't seem we have a choice in the matter.  Thank you for your time and guidance, Master Tung."  Hayao bows at the waist to the old monk.


----------



## Muk (Jul 27, 2013)

"Then let's head back," Ricket says. He's ready to head back through the mist.


----------



## kluang (Jul 27, 2013)

"I'm ready to face the next dream."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 27, 2013)

Kaylee will follow the others back into the mist and to wherever it may take them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2013)

Ulysesn while walking through the human realm to leave calls for Makenna
"We're leaving Makenna come with so you don't get left behind here."


----------



## Tiger (Jul 27, 2013)

Kiyro yawns hard enough to make a jaw cracking noise, and grins before standing up, stretching.

"How long was I out?"

You can see a sharper glint in his eye, more primal and focused.

"We leaving?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2013)

As they gather to leave they see Makenna working with a group of monks.  It almost seems to be a game, five or six of them take turns at running by her trying to tag her as she seems to dance away from them, sometimes without looking.  She hums to herself almost unaware of the goings on before she notices the group gathering and stops abruptly (promptly getting tagged by the monk going by).  She bows politely to the monks and waves then runs off to join the party, "time to leave already?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> As they gather to leave they see Makenna working with a group of monks.  It almost seems to be a game, five or six of them take turns at running by her trying to tag her as she seems to dance away from them, sometimes without looking.  She hums to herself almost unaware of the goings on before she notices the group gathering and stops abruptly (promptly getting tagged by the monk going by).  She bows politely to the monks and waves then runs off to join the party, "time to leave already?"



"Yes sadly, we could be stuck here forever otherwise. 
Haven't seen you dance before, very beautiful and surprising that you could avoid them all. Have you had time to clear your mind?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Yes sadly, we could be stuck here forever otherwise.
> Haven't seen you dance before, very beautiful and surprising that you could avoid them all. Have you had time to clear your mind?"


"I suppose, I'm calmer now at least.  I don't know what I'll do next time I see," she pauses uncertain then lets it trail off before switching topics.  "Anyway we were mostly just playing, like moving through a crowded common room without spilling drinks you just need to get into the right rhythm."

The group walks back to where they first entered the realm, surprisingly the mist is there apparently waiting for their return.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2013)

"Lets go then."
((the group enters the mist))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2013)

The group enters the mist and once more finds themselves back at the forest clearing.  All signs of the previous disturbance have long since cleared and all is as it was save the mists have once again pushed back revealing more of the area.  In the newly revealed area is a statue of what appears to be a young woman doing a kata.  The statue appears at first to be in a very vague, detail-less style however watching it carefully it seems to be changing slightly, adding bits of detail as time goes on.


----------



## Muk (Jul 27, 2013)

At the camp Ricket will make himself comfortable and gets ready for some shut eyes. "Well, see you in the morning," he says.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2013)

"Perhaps we should stay in the cabin this time? So something like last time doesn't happen again."
Ulysesn looks over at Kaylee and Makenna
"You two especially."


----------



## Muk (Jul 27, 2013)

"Up to Kyiro really, it's his cabin," Ricket replies.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 27, 2013)

Kiyro walks slowly up to the new installment to the garden, and overhears Ricket.

"It's not my cabin. If you recall before that last dream, I asked you to be careful because we're guests here."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2013)

Dee makes her way toward the statue curiously. "Does this happen every time you guys come back to this place...I'm guessing you've been here several more times before I found you," she says.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 27, 2013)

"Yes it does.  They are different every time."  Kaylee responds to Dee quietly before setting herself down and begins to talk quietly to Brox and Talon.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2013)

Makenna folds her arms and sniffs looking as if she's offended that she needs to be singled out for special protection then looks around remembering what happened here earlier and shivers.

After a moment she goes to her things and digs out Kaylee's shield and hands it back to her, "I don't think this suits me after all, thank you for loaning it to me but I'd rather give it back to you if that's okay."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The group enters the mist and once more finds themselves back at the forest clearing.  All signs of the previous disturbance have long since cleared and all is as it was save the mists have once again pushed back revealing more of the area.  In the newly revealed area is a statue of what appears to be a young woman doing a kata.  The statue appears at first to be in a very vague, detail-less style however watching it carefully it seems to be changing slightly, adding bits of detail as time goes on.



"I haven't really paid all that much attention to them really, but who is this?"
Ulysesn examines the statue that is having details added to it


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I haven't really paid all that much attention to them really, but who is this?"
> Ulysesn examines the statue that is having details added to it



It lacks sufficient detail to determine if it's supposed to be a specific person but its size and stature seem to match Yuki.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 27, 2013)

"No problem."  Kaylee looks up and takes the shield.  "Thank you for returning it."  She thinks for a moment and chuckles.  "Don't think you have to do whatever they say."  She gestures toward some of the others then places her shield to the side befor digging out rations for her animals, herself, and offers some to Makenna.  "If you want to learn anything or need help with anything just let any of us know."  Beginning to eat she watches around the clearing, hoping not to see another incident.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> It lacks sufficient detail to determine if it's supposed to be a specific person but its size and stature seem to match Yuki.



Ulysesn looks at Yuki after examining the statue
"Makes sense I guess still pretty weird." he mutters to himself


EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna folds her arms and sniffs looking as if she's offended that she needs to be singled out for special protection then looks around remembering what happened here earlier and shivers.
> 
> After a moment she goes to her things and digs out Kaylee's shield and hands it back to her, "I don't think this suits me after all, thank you for loaning it to me but I'd rather give it back to you if that's okay."


"Well you seem more confident now. Don't let what happened earlier bother you, must have been some sort of freak accident.
Hey if it happens again Monks might start popping up." He says jokingly


Kuno said:


> "No problem."  Kaylee looks up and takes the shield.  "Thank you for returning it."  She thinks for a moment and chuckles.  "Don't think you have to do whatever they say."  She gestures toward some of the others then places her shield to the side before digging out rations for her animals, herself, and offers some to Makenna.  "If you want to learn anything or need help with anything just let any of us know."  Beginning to eat she watches around the clearing, hoping not to see another incident.


"At this rate she might be teaching us things hehe. 
Well if no one else is going to sleep in the cabin I will it'll be a change of pace at least."
Ulysesn starts to make his way to the cabin to rest there
"Just be sure to get me when you guys are ready to go,okay?!"
Ulysesn waves at the party while he walks away from them towards the cabin


----------



## Tiger (Jul 27, 2013)

"Did no one find it odd that I never offered the cabin as a place for everyone to sleep, and instead came out here to the clearing to sleep as well?" He looks around, amused.

"This", he points back at the cabin, "is as much a mystery to me as it is to you," and after pausing a moment, "I've just been a guest here _way_ longer. The statues are new, but they don't surprise me."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 27, 2013)

"Oi!  What the hell happened to stay together?" she looks at Ulysesn, then rolls her eyes, "Fine, then I guess you'll never get to know about anything."  She pouts, then sits on the ground again, getting out rations for her and Aries.

"You'll never guess what happened Aries." Yuki grins with excitement as she sits back in her spot by the fire.  "I don't have to deal with any of that old monk stuff now and that's not even the best part!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2013)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Oi!  What the hell happened to stay together?" she looks at Ulysesn, then rolls her eyes, "Fine, then I guess you'll never get to know about anything."  She pouts, then sits on the ground again, getting out rations for her and Aries.
> 
> "You'll never guess what happened Aries." Yuki grins with excitement as she sits back in her spot by the fire.  "I don't have to deal with any of that old monk stuff now and that's not even the best part!"



"Whatever!" Ulysesn yells back
He arrives in the cabin and enters, then looks around


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Whatever!" Ulysesn yells back
> He arrives in the cabin and enters, then looks around



It's a fairly typical one-room cabin.  A fireplace dominates one wall obviously serving double-duty as the "kitchen" as well as a sitting area.  Sparse, well worn furniture is scattered about.  Nothing particularly interesting jumps out at Ulysesn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> It's a fairly typical one-room cabin.  A fireplace dominates one wall obviously serving double-duty as the "kitchen" as well as a sitting area.  Sparse, well worn furniture is scattered about.  Nothing particularly interesting jumps out at Ulysesn.



"Well beats sleeping outside, though it does need some work I don't have the tools."
Ulysesn goes to the "kitchen" and prepares his elven rations then eats them.
After which some time passes.
"Now what looks most comfortable..."
The half-elf looks at the various furniture scattered and looks at each one in detail to see what he likes most.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 27, 2013)

"What're you trying to be now, a moody young gnome?" she shouts at Ulysesn's back, once he's out of range she rubs her face, "How was all your training?  Feel empowered?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 27, 2013)

"I'd much rather hear about how you got past your irrational fear of other monks." Hayao replies.  Meanwhile, his horse seems to gravitate towards Tassara, and linger about wherever she is for the duration of their time in the clearing.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 28, 2013)

"Well, I mean...if you want to know." Yuki laughs somewhat nervously, "I was told by an older monk I had no spirit, I chased him down, and punched him." she shakily smiles, "And then he changed into a Dragon.  Damn it Hayao, I _punched_ a dragon.  I don't think other monks stand a candle next to a monk that is a dragon.  So now I have no more fear of other monks." she scratches her head, "Do you blame me?  I'm sure if I hadn't touched his scaly nose I wouldn't have even believed it happened."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 28, 2013)

He keeps his gaze trained her for the entirety of he explanation, even as he ate his rations, and finally wiping his mouth at the conclusion, and taking a small cloth to his glasses.  "I don't blame you; that sounds like just the sort of experience that suits a woman like you."  The elf considers his next words carefully, and then slips his glasses back on.  "Other monks can't hold a candle to one who's punched a dragon, either."  Then, the samurai lets out a quiet sigh, leaning back and balancing on his hands as he sat, reflecting on his conversation in the Phoenix Realm.  Everyone else had apparently been so active, where he had simply idled and pondered life.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2013)

Kiyro eats some crumbly thing he doesn't really taste while smiling, back against a tree, listening to the girl talk about punching a Dragon in human form. Then admires the Samurai's subtle, uplifting retort.

"I've punched a Dragon before too, Yuki. I actually know how you feel. Not too often you get two people in one place who've done that and lived to tell about it!"

He genuinely grins, maybe for the first time in years, forgetting his situation.

"Felt like punching an anvil, broke my hand," he adds, laughing, and thinking about his Patron in better times.

"Not every Witch even has the honor of meeting their..." he trails off, reminiscing. Then as if a switch was flipped, he snaps back and looks at the other two, "as for the training, I literally sat in one spot in meditation from the time you took your doors to the time we were ready to leave. Nothing interesting like you guys." He hopes that spurs them on to tell each other even more of what they encountered, his gaze piercing and direct.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 28, 2013)

“I guess not many monks can say they punched a dragon.” She laughs at the samurai’s comments, then looked at the witch. 

“I couldn’t feel a thing to be honest.  At least it wasn’t venomous…What if it was!?”  she shakes her head trying to forget her thoughts, “That does sound quite boring to be honest.  But then again meditating isn’t really a fun thing for me.  I normally just fall asleep.”


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2013)

Kiyro laughs, "well you punched yours while it was in human form...mine doesn't _have_ a human form."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 28, 2013)

"It wasn't venomous; relax.  A creature as strong, fast, and durable as a dragon doesn't need to rely on venom to kill its prey.  In most cases, if you're close enough to punch one, you're dead if they want it that way."

Noting Kiyro's seeming curiosity, he waits until Yuki finishes explaining things, and shrugs, whetting his sword habitually.  "I just engaged in a philosophical debate and conversation...before I knew it, our time was up.  We didn't even have time to train."  He continues to sharpen his blade absently, and it's clear he's not very bothered by having missed the chance to train.  Then he grins at Yuki's comment about meditation.  "Wait...the way you say that...it sounds like meditating and just falling asleep are different things."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 28, 2013)

“Huh…Was it like a big roawrgh kind of dragon?” she looks at Kiyro, trying to figure out what he’s fully meaning, standing up and stomping around like a dinosaur, then responds to Hayao while sitting back down, “I was taught there is a line, Meditating you try to find something locked deep in your mind, or try to become enlightened.  Sleeping on the other hand your head runs rampant, causing chaos within.  It’s always hard to figure out which one you’re going for.” She laughs.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2013)

Watching Yuki, Kiyro falls over to the ground laughing, knocking his tattoo right off his arm. The scorpion hopped, then spun around to hiss indignantly, being rudely roused from its sleep before scurrying back up Kiyro's arm as he cleared a tear from his eye and sat back against the tree with a deep sigh.

"Yes, just like that," he mused, "or at least when he's fully grown, that is. I've seen him the size of your statue, and I've seen him where his head's twice the size of the cabin. But most of the time, it's somewhere in the middle, but always...roawrgh-style!" he laughs again.

Looking off at no one in particular, he continues on, a bit quieter, "black and grey and white, with cold icy-blue eyes. Dazzling wings, and two silver rings drilled through his tallest horns...he'd never say why..." he trails off, asleep.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 28, 2013)

Yuki smiles at the response, "Sounds awesome." she states, pulling her knees upto her chest, staring into the fire once more, likely just falling asleep this time, unless of course something else happens.

((Ready))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 28, 2013)

Kaylee couldn't help but start laughing at Yuki's antics, for the most part they were an enjoyable bunch and Kaylee was glad she had met them.  Like the others it didn't take long before Kaylee was sound asleep.

 ((Ready too.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 28, 2013)

Eventually everyone falls asleep and the night passes uneventfully.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 28, 2013)

With the 'morning' Kaylee wakes, goes about her morning rituals before she sits and practices what she had learned in the last dream.  Focusing her energy as she waits for the others to wake and be ready to move on.


----------



## Muk (Jul 28, 2013)

Ricket wakes up, packs his gear and puts on his armor. Afterwards he'll do some exercising before eating breakfast. "Well, ready to face the next dream, I guess," he says to Kaylee.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 28, 2013)

Hayao sets about getting his armor and such back on, equipping himself as needed, and then seeing to it that his steed is fine.  He moves over to the cabin, knocking on the door and calling to Ulysesn.  "We're getting ready to depart for the next dream, Ulysesn, please wake up."  He'll then go back to getting ready, and leave with everyone once they're completely settled and organized.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 28, 2013)

"Sounds good to me."  Kaylee smiles up at Ricket and packs her stuff, making sure to talk to her animals in case, like it has been, she doesn't get to see them until they get back.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2013)

Kiyro wakes up, not quite in as good a mood as the night before, walks a few meters further into the trees, sits behind a tree and begins talking to an arm tattoo. The absurdity of the systematic action makes him shake his head slowly. It's one thing for a tattoo to be forever, but when it trash-talks you when you're trying to sleep, it gets old.


*Spoiler*: _Spell List_ 



((_Guidance
Resistance
Light
Touch of Fatigue
Cause Fear
Mount
Ray of Sickening
Mage Armor_))




"You and I are going to have some serious alone time if we ever get out of this."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao sets about getting his armor and such back on, equipping himself as needed, and then seeing to it that his steed is fine.  He moves over to the cabin, knocking on the door and calling to Ulysesn.  "We're getting ready to depart for the next dream, Ulysesn, please wake up."  He'll then go back to getting ready, and leave with everyone once they're completely settled and organized.


Ulysesn gets up from the "reasonably comfy chair" and stretches
"Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Haa. Not bad."
Ulysesn exits the cabin and joins the party.
"You guy really should have slept in there; it's comfy compared to out here. Anyone else starting to feel like they have been here forever or is it just me?"
((ready))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 28, 2013)

Shoot, forgot to post exp gains again, I'll pause going forward while people sort out leveling (feel free to keep chating/whatever though):

Ulysesn: 2900
Vergil: 3300
Tassara: 2900
Drell: 2850
Kaylee: 2900
Zozaria: 2700
Troyce: 2800
Hayao: 2500
Kiyro: 2700
Ricket: 3650
Yuki: 3000
Dee: 2000

This should level everyone according to my notes, if you need help let me know in the OOC thread.

(Note for Ulysesn or others that might have gained pets or the like from leveling we'll probably have to hold off until after dreamland to get them introduced though let me know what you're thinking)


----------



## kluang (Jul 28, 2013)

Zozaria wakes up and prepare his spell


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Spark
Read Magic
Mirror Strike
Hydraulic Push
Shocking Grasp
Spider Walk


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2013)

Drell wakes and silently prepares his extracts and spells, eager to move on to the next dream.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spells*

0th Level
Acid Splash
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Prestidigitation

1st Level
Grease 
Mage Armor
Color Spray
Ear Piercing Scream
Silent Image
Unseen Servant

2nd Level
Glitterdust
Web
Invisibility
Invisibility

*Extracts*

1st Level
Heal Light Wounds
Enlarge Person 
Enlarge Person
Identify
Disguise Self

2nd Level
Fox's Cunning
Fox's Cunning


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2013)

"Always wondered what this felt like." 
After meeting up with the party Ulysesn sits down in a way to mocks the monks meditation for an hour.
Ulysesn suddenly has a single spell prepared for the day.

"Well I suddenly feel odd now..."


----------



## Muk (Jul 29, 2013)

Seeing Ulysesn meditating so weirdly Ricket approaches him and interrupts his meditation. "Morning," Ricket says and shakes him. "What are you doing? I didn't think you were the type to do meditations."

Ricket keeps pestering Ulysesn and interrupts his meditation attempts for a whole hour.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 29, 2013)

Muk said:


> Seeing Ulysesn meditating so weirdly Ricket approaches him and interrupts his meditation. "Morning," Ricket says and shakes him. "What are you doing? I didn't think you were the type to do meditations."
> 
> Ricket keeps pestering Ulysesn and interrupts his meditation attempts for a whole hour.


"You know you're real irritating for a holyman. 
Even more than Beatrix I don't know how it's possible. Leave me be I feel compelled to do so is all."
Ulysesn tries meditating again.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 29, 2013)

"Ricket, would you please let him meditate? We all need a little peace to commune with our source. You should know this"

Diplomacy 1d20+10=20

"Thank you"

She will also pray holding her pouch of blessed sand.

"_Oh, Night Watchman... Grant me this gift, I pray; keep me in that perfect peace which you have promised to those whose minds are fixed on you; and give me such a sense of your presence, that in the hours of silence I may enjoy the blessed assurance of your Dream._"

She then goes to play with Kathy, talks to Hayao and has breakfast before heading to the mist.

New spells for the day.
Cleric
+Silence
+Sanctuary

Druid
+Entangle
+Spider Climb


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 29, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Ricket, would you please let him meditate? We all need a little peace to commune with our source. You should know this"
> 
> Diplomacy 1d20+10=20
> 
> ...


Ulysesn finishes his meditation 
"What do you mean by source? I don't recall having anything like that..." Ulysesn is wondering what Tassara means exactly. As far as he's concerned he simply felt compelled to do so and knows no magic.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2013)

Duncan had been silent for a few hours since they left the monk dream. He sat very still after preparing his spells and was deep in concentration.

Suddenly he gets up and shouts.

"Resistance Roc-ker!"

"Ah shit, took me fuckin ages te come up wit that! I need somethin te yell when I'm usin that ability I learned. Fuckin class! Right so I prepared me spells for the day. Got some good 'uns in there." He proceeds to share what he has prepared for the day:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Magus spells:

0th
Read Magic
Detect Magic
Dancing Lights
Acid Splash

1st
Shocking Grasp
Grease
True Strike
Vanish

2nd
Frigid Touch 
Mirror Image

*Witch*

0th
Touch of Fatigue
Detect Poison
Guidance
Resistance

1st
Frostbite
Mage Armor
Command
Beguiling Gift

2nd
Unnatural Lust
Suggestion
Spectral Hand

*Hexes*
Slumber
Evil Eye
Prehensile Hair
Healing

*Magus arcana:*
Arcane accuracy
Spell recall

*Other*
Resistance Roc-ker!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 29, 2013)

"What is...Resistance Roc-ker?" Hayao inquires, gently petting Shōgo's main as he resituates his quiver, bow, knife, and katana on his person.  He nods to Tassara firmly, and Shōgo seems to continually try and say something to her, but with increasing difficulty everytime he fails to get it out.  "Your source, as in what gave you life, Ulysesn."   The samurai casts an appraising eye over Duncan's stocked spells, but says nothing.

Hayao's ready to move on into the mist as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 29, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "What is...Resistance Roc-ker?" Hayao inquires, gently petting Shōgo's main as he resituates his quiver, bow, knife, and katana on his person.  He nods to Tassara firmly, and Shōgo seems to continually try and say something to her, but with increasing difficulty everytime he fails to get it out.  "Your source, as in what gave you life, Ulysesn."   The samurai casts an appraising eye over Duncan's stocked spells, but says nothing.
> 
> Hayao's ready to move on into the mist as well.



"That implies I can use magic. I can't in all of my years I've been unable to. 
Besides how do I know what my source is if I really did have it?"
Ulysesn bites his lip
" I do feel rather different now though, as if I've been given some sort of energy. 
Lets say I do have a source, how do I use it?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 29, 2013)

"What?  I'm not talking about...what are you going on about..."  Hayao seems extremely confused.  "No, no, no.  What gave you life.  Where your soul came from.  I...said nothing of magic.  Apologies if my meaning was misconstrued.  But I'm sure if you feel an odd influx of energy, anyone else in the party skilled in casting spells could help you sort that out."  He glances at Vergil, then Tassara.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2013)

"Aye - that was the super monk spell...ability thing I learned. It makes the guys weaker when I hit them...instead of damagin them. Had a nice wee chat wit them guys. Pretty smart like. Came te terms wit a few things so aye, ye don't need te worry about me sellin my soul an shit. I guess I can rely on ye guys a bit."

"By the by, has anyone got anythin I can use beguiling gift with? I reckon I could make a baddie drop his sword for a bit and then we just beat the shit out of it, whilst it's readin a book or somethin. Even a decent poison might work."

"Drell? Can ye cook up somethin maybe?"

Duncan looks at Ulysesn

"Weird energy eh? Might be yer fairly horny." Duncan grins motioning to Makenna


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 29, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "What?  I'm not talking about...what are you going on about..."  Hayao seems extremely confused.  "No, no, no.  What gave you life.  Where your soul came from.  I...said nothing of magic.  Apologies if my meaning was misconstrued.  But I'm sure if you feel an odd influx of energy, anyone else in the party skilled in casting spells could help you sort that out."  He glances at Vergil, then Tassara.



"I thought magic came from the soul so..."
Ulysesn rubs the back of his neck
"Hayao do you know what your source is somehow?"


Hidden Nin said:


> Duncan looks at Ulysesn
> 
> "Weird energy eh? Might be yer fairly horny." Duncan grins motioning to Makenna


Ulysesn chuckles
"No it's not that and to be honest Duncan I can't do that yet. Not until..."
Ulysesn turns silent for a moment as if the matter is to important to talk about
"Are you telling me you don't know how you feel when you use magic Duncan?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 29, 2013)

"Well, how can I explain it? My source, for example, is my faith and love for The Coddler and its teachings" Tassara beings to talk and sit besides Ulysesn. "It is a link that goes both ways. I commune in the way of a prayer and ask for the favor and protection The Coddler can offer."

"With time, that link becomes stronger and the favors do also in turn."

"Kaylee on the other way, although similar, makes that link with the forces of Nature and Life itself. In a way I have also learned to do so."

"The source for wizards is study. All the books and scrolls they have is where they get their power."

"Others look for the source on their very own souls. Sorcerers and bards alike have it like that. In a way *they do not need to ask, they have*" she chuckles. 

"I ask... and if The Coddler believes I have strayed away from its teachings or precepts He doesn't answer me. *Which is good.* Anyone with the right soul and intelligence could have spells and do great damage if they wanted. The Gods of Good do not allow evil people to have their powers (although they might be a little _gray._..) but if someone strays too much, you will know right away as they would be powerless until he or she atones. He would have to commune with a God that better fits his actions... an evil god"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2013)

Dee shakes her head. "I think it might be a little bit different when we're in the heat of battle and he doesn't answer you, we might all feel differently at that point." Dee says to Tassara.

"I guess that's the good thing about not having to answer to anyone else for power. While my gun might jam up and be volatile...it can't outright deny me the use of it because it's not alive or anything like that. Failures on its part are mechanical in nature and in a way they're my fault. I built it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 29, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Well, how can I explain it? My source, for example, is my faith and love for The Coddler and its teachings" Tassara beings to talk and sit besides Ulysesn. "It is a link that goes both ways. I commune in the way of a prayer and ask for the favor and protection The Coddler can offer."
> 
> "With time, that link becomes stronger and the favors do also in turn."
> 
> ...


"I see. So the question is am I like you, Tassara or like Kaylee or Drell. I haven't ever used magic before so there must be a way to find out right? The way you described your connection just now.
 I have nothing like that. I've studied before to try to learn magic but I could never perform even the most basics of them. So that only really leaves Kaylee"
Ulysesn looks toward *Kaylee*
"How do you feel when you use your power Kaylee or rather how do you feel with it?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 29, 2013)

"Hmm..."  Kaylee thinks for a moment.  "Kind of hard to explain, I guess the best way would be like a knowledge..."  She scowls for a moment.  "Like something is 'buzzing' inside of you though it doesn't make a sound or an actual feeling..."  Kaylee laughs and wrinkles her nose.  "Sorry that doesn't explain anything.  Next time we rest we can sit down and really work on it...just remember to give yourself a push..."  She points to her head then her heart.  "Here and here..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Drell? Can ye cook up somethin maybe?"



"My ability should not be in question," Drell says. "I am more than capable of creating a simple poison. As long as you provide me with the nessecary funds, and a small fee, I can create whatever you desire for well below the market price."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 29, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Hmm..."  Kaylee thinks for a moment.  "Kind of hard to explain, I guess the best way would be like a knowledge..."  She scowls for a moment.  "Like something is 'buzzing' inside of you though it doesn't make a sound or an actual feeling..."  Kaylee laughs and wrinkles her nose.  "Sorry that doesn't explain anything.  Next time we rest we can sit down and really work on it...just remember to give yourself a push..."  She points to her head then her heart.  "Here and here..."



"I see... I'll try my best to see if I can do anything later keeping that in mind. I believe we should get going now before something weird happens here again."
((really ready now))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 29, 2013)

"Well, then" Tassara smiles at Ulysesn and Kaylee.

"Kathy, you will have to wait a little more" she tells to the jaguar.


((Ready))


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2013)

((super duper ready))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 29, 2013)

The group heads into the mist once more.  After a moment they emerge traveling through a lightly rolling field.  Oddly in addition to the party the group is traveling with a score of other men, all well armed for battle.  Several miles in the distance they're headed they see a small village.

Even as they're absorbing the scene everything suddenly changes, one of the clouds in the sky above the village suddenly morphs almost into a misty, cyan dragon.  It falls suddenly down onto the village scattering the almost invisible people about.  In a few moments of almost artistic violence the village is quickly pacified, the beast feeds, then it takes back off into the sky again morphing into a fluffy white cloud.

"Damn it we were too late," one of the armed figures grumbles.

A second adds a moment later, "we should still hurry, perhaps we can help the village."

The first counters, "no we should head to the next village straight away, perhaps we can get more of a defense organized there."

A third points a trembling finger at the sky watching a cloud moving unnaturally past the party far in the sky, "that one must be it, ain't never seen a cloud move like that before."


*Spoiler*: _Everyone_ 




Similar to Zozaria's dream you have a somewhat altered understanding of things in this dream.  You're part of an elite group organized under Lord Ulysesn in order to stop the dragon that has been raiding the villages around the local ruling city.  You've been marching since early morning but apparently arrived too late to protect this village.

You're still aware of who you are and who everyone else is and vaguely that this is a dream.

It's currently early/mid morning, the dragon's been pretty consistent about hitting one village a day and has been fairly predictable so far in where it is going next.





*Spoiler*: _People from Dnalgne or anyone with a Knowledge: History DC 15_ 




You recognize this as being suspiciously familiar to the stories of legend of the founding of Dnalgne long before it became one of the great countries.

The dragon was stopped which lead to the "local city" gaining fame and notoriety.  Accounts vary as to how specifically this was accomplished though.





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




Much as above you were chosen/volunteered to stop the dragon menace along with friends, volunteers, and mercenaries hired to assist.  It's a varied crew but the best you could come up with.




[General Warning]
While this is "just a dream" as previously mentioned the danger is real.

Just because the historical account was victorious doesn't mean that this attempt will inevitably lead to success, this could be Ulysesn's nightmare of how he's maimed by a dragon after watching all of his friends get slaughtered after all.

Details will come up eventually I'm sure but since we have some newer people I'll be overt, the dragon pound-for-pound far outweighs the entire party as a fighting force.  Going against him without a plan will likely result in many deaths possibly a TPK.
[/General Warning]


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2013)

"Fuck!" Duncan says looking at what had just transpired. "Lord Ulysesn, what'd ye think? Folk in that village can't really be left as they are. Maybe have them join us?"

"How long will it take us to get to the next village?" Duncan asks one of the soldiers


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 29, 2013)

The bannerman stands in shock as Duncan speaks, after a moment he shakes his head to clear it then looks off to the distance, "5, maybe 6 hours to get there.  Probably cut that down to 3 or 4 if we don't mind getting there tired."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2013)

Duncan looks up to the sky, "How often does this thing attack? All I know is that it does what it just did. Once a day?"

"Wonder where it nests?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 29, 2013)

Hayao sighs, pinching the bridge of his nose as he was often liable to do, and looks over their motley crew to get a better idea of who exactly they had among their lot besides the usual suspects.  He also looks about the field for anything particularly suspicious or immediately noticeable.  

1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12)

Link removed


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 29, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks up to the sky, "How often does this  thing attack? All I know is that it does what it just did. Once a day?"
> 
> "Wonder where it nests?"



The bannerman nods, "been mornings so far, don't know how dragons think but no reason to know why that would change."

The man watches the cloud floating past, "fair bet it's going to it's lair now, only way I know of to find that would be to follow it."



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao sighs, pinching the bridge of his nose  as he was often liable to do, and looks over their motley crew to get a  better idea of who exactly they had among their lot besides the usual  suspects.  He also looks about the field for anything particularly  suspicious or immediately noticeable.
> 
> 1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12)
> 
> Link removed



There's nothing particularly interesting in the field.

The group's twenty odd individuals that would best be described as "irregulars."  One might loosely call them a military group, they're all of similar equipment, heavy crossbows, three spears, and a great sword slung across their back suggest they're armed for heavy prey.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2013)

Duncan turns to Hayao, "Dragons usually horde things aye? I reckon if we followed it there might be some gold in it fer us, but somethin tells me this isn't as real as we think it is."


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2013)

"Well, that's," Kiyro takes a long pause to search for the words, "less than ideal."

After looking around at people he half-remembers, understanding it's the dream, he looks back to those he recognizes as not a part of it.

"I agree to go on towards the next town immediately. For some reason, I think it strikes once per day around the same time each day. We should get there well before the next attack."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2013)

Drell wracks his brains for anything he can think of concerning the dragon - weaknesses, abilities, behaviour, etc.

*Knowledge: Arcana*

Roll(1d20)+17:
9,+17
Total:26


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 29, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan turns to Hayao, "Dragons usually horde things aye? I reckon if we followed it there might be some gold in it fer us, but somethin tells me this isn't as real as we think it is."


"It's typical behaviour for a dragon.  But I fear that it may not be that simple, you're right."  He scratches his cheek, sighing.  "My one main concern is if it'd be a better idea to simply withdraw, though I doubt Lord Ulysesn would favor that."


Law said:


> "Well, that's," Kiyro takes a long pause to search for the words, "less than ideal."
> 
> After looking around at people he half-remembers, understanding it's the dream, he looks back to those he recognizes as not a part of it.
> 
> "I agree to go on towards the next town immediately. For some reason, I think it strikes once per day around the same time each day. We should get there well before the next attack."


Pursing his lips, the elf simply nods once in response to Kiyro's appraisal.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2013)

"If we got time, then checkin on this town here shouldn't be too much of an issue. Spend a maximm of an hour here and do what we can before movin on. I'd hate te be a trapped survivor there." Duncan looks on.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell wracks his brains for anything he can think of concerning the dragon - weaknesses, abilities, behaviour, etc.
> 
> *Knowledge: Arcana*
> 
> ...



It's not a common dragon, Drell isn't sure he can identify it specifically from so far away.

Based on the size it could be as young as a half-century ("young adult") of one of the larger breeds or as old as four hundred years ("mature adult") of one of the smaller breeds.

You know dragons have thick skins, depending on their age they may have an almost magical level of protection (DR/Magic).

Dragons almost by definition employ some manner of breath weapon as a destructive attack.  You couldn't see any evidence of this from where you were at so either it didn't employ it or it's unusually subtle.

Sufficiently old dragons have a supernatural aura of fear that can paralyze even the prepared in their tracks.  Dragons also employ a number of magical abilities inherent in their blood.

Investigating the attack might tell you more.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 29, 2013)

Hayao leans over towards Drell, inquiring his thoughts.  "You possess an astounding knowledge base; what could you infer from what you saw at this distance?"  He squints at the distant site of the dragon's attack.  "Besides the survivors, we should probably look for any clues as to how it fights." Hayao says a bit louder so that everyone might hear it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2013)

"I'll need some time to investigate, but I believe I should be able to get some specifics on the manner of this beast after investigating the ruin he left behind," Drell says. "I have no intention on going against a dragon blind. I'd like to be alive to spend my money when this is all done."

He'll wait for Ulysesn to give the order.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2013)

"It's ok with me if we investigate the destroyed village a _bit_ before heading out, but our number one priority should be evacuating the next village before morning. It may take more time than we have to convince them to vacate."

Kiyro sighs, "Maybe...we split up?" he looks around quickly, "two or three people go on to this village to look for survivors and clues, the rest of us move on toward the next village to convince them to evacuate. The investigative group will meet with us in the next village with what information they've gathered before the attack."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 29, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The group heads into the mist once more.  After a moment they emerge traveling through a lightly rolling field.  Oddly in addition to the party the group is traveling with a score of other men, all well armed for battle.  Several miles in the distance they're headed they see a small village.
> 
> Even as they're absorbing the scene everything suddenly changes, one of the clouds in the sky above the village suddenly morphs almost into a misty, cyan dragon.  It falls suddenly down onto the village scattering the almost invisible people about.  In a few moments of almost artistic violence the village is quickly pacified, the beast feeds, then it takes back off into the sky again morphing into a fluffy white cloud.
> 
> ...


"This is like the legends of old in Dnalgne and that dragon... It's the same as before the one in my past life. Such ferocity and cunning; we surely can't stand up to that normally..."
Ulysesn shakes his head and focuses on the matter
"We can't go that village yet it could easily be a trap try to stay hidden!"
He searches the skys for the dragon that turned into a cloud.
((would it be 22 because it's dragon related?))


EvilMoogle said:


> The cloud's headed in the direction of more hilly/mountainous terrain, not in the direction of any of the nearby settlements.



"It seems to be headed towards the mountains."


Vergil said:


> "Fuck!" Duncan says looking at what had just transpired. "Lord Ulysesn, what'd ye think? Folk in that village can't really be left as they are. Maybe have them join us?"
> 
> "How long will it take us to get to the next village?" Duncan asks one of the soldiers


Ulysesn remembers the part of his dream he had in the cave due to recent events
"Wait a moment... I'm not supposed to be the one that faces the dragon right? Does that mean I'm supposed to find the one that does." Ulysesn mumbles to himself under his breath in less than a whisper.




Nicodemus said:


> "I'll need some time to investigate, but I believe I should be able to get some specifics on the manner of this beast after investigating the ruin he left behind," Drell says. "I have no intention on going against a dragon blind. I'd like to be alive to spend my money when this is all done."
> 
> He'll wait for Ulysesn to give the order.



"Do so, but do not stay there and once you investigate everything properly evacuate the village. Perhaps one of you can come up with a way of properly convincing the dragon to snack on something deadly to it. Remember it's not stupid it as to be convincing."


Law said:


> "It's ok with me if we investigate the destroyed village a _bit_ before heading out, but our number one priority should be evacuating the next village before morning. It may take more time than we have to convince them to vacate."
> 
> Kiyro sighs, "Maybe...we split up?" he looks around quickly, "two or three people go on to this village to look for survivors and clues, the rest of us move on toward the next village to convince them to evacuate. The investigative group will meet with us in the next village with what information they've gathered before the attack."


"The fastest of us should go to warn the next village right now.
Some of us should track the Dragon the next time it attacks the next village while hiding. I also want the villagers to leave all of their belongings in the village it's cruel I know but we shall be able to see what it truly wants that way. Kiyro I need to talk with you in private while we head there."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He searches the skys for the dragon that turned into a cloud.
> ((would it be 22 because it's dragon related?))


The cloud's headed in the direction of more hilly/mountainous terrain, not in the direction of any of the nearby settlements.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2013)

"Excellent," Drell says, taking off with Ricket, Tassara, and the men Ulysesn assigned. Assuming the trip is uneventful, he'll check the town for anything that can tell him more about the dragon.

*Perception*

Roll(1d20)+10:
20,+10
Total:30


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "Excellent," Drell says, taking off with Ricket, Tassara, and the men Ulysesn assigned. Assuming the trip is uneventful, he'll check the town for anything that can tell him more about the dragon.
> 
> *Perception*
> 
> ...



"Try not to die okay."
Ulysesn turns and faces the group
"EVERYONE ELSE, we make our way to the village at a mid pace the whole way not slow but not too fast. It's important we get there quickly but conserve our strength enough we can help while also not leaving a possible trail for the dragon to find. 
As for me I'll move at full speed towards the village once we are halfway there as to prepare them ahead of time since I have good endurance(()). I trust you won't be too far behind me as you should be moving as fast as you can as well after I start.
This person will lead you while I do so."
Ulysesn points towards Hayao.
"Now march!"
Ulysesn then keeps pace with Kiyro with his head facing him
"Like I said before we need to talk."


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2013)

"Good thing half of me was a Woodland Runner, you're setting quite the pace."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 30, 2013)

Hayao salutes Ulysesn vaguely then indicates they should start marching, taking the spearhead of their congregation with his head held high.

"What's the general range of experience among most of you?  Have you encountered any dragons previously?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2013)

Law said:


> "Good thing half of me was a Woodland Runner, you're setting quite the pace."



"Oh this is nothing.
Now about this dream. I don't think it's quite mine, no it's not like the others at all and since you're the the one that's the dream expert...
Ulysesn takes a breath while keeping pace
"I need you to tell me what to do when I might not actually be the hero here as this is... the past for me, before I was borne rather. " 
His voice breaks up a bit as if he's upset by this
"We need to find someone; someone important that will help us slay the dragon. But I have no idea who that actually is, he's a blur in my memory but he's most certainly the key to this."


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2013)

"I've learned to trust notions here. When you feel something needs to happen, it more often than not is the case."

Kiyro thinks about explaining Occam's Razor again, but decides to leave it unsaid, as he's not sure it's a phrase the others had heard by their responses last time, "I'd advise not to over-think things. If something needs to happen in a dream, it will. Which isn't to say we can't fail or lose our lives here, but we are provided with choices, paths and opportunities. There's no point in stressing over how we could ever find what we need - we're here for a reason, and what we need will become available to us if we're perceptive enough to recognize it when we see it. If we're not the main characters of this story, then we're the inevitable side-kicks who find him or her."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2013)

Law said:


> "I've learned to trust notions here. When you feel something needs to happen, it more often than not is the case."
> 
> Kiyro thinks about explaining Occam's Razor again, but decides to leave it unsaid, as he's not sure it's a phrase the others had heard by their responses last time, "I'd advise not to over-think things. If something needs to happen in a dream, it will. Which isn't to say we can't fail or lose our lives here, but we are provided with choices, paths and opportunities. There's no point in stressing over how we could ever find what we need - we're here for a reason, and what we need will become available to us if we're perceptive enough to recognize it when we see it. If we're not the main characters of this story, then we're the inevitable side-kicks who find him or her."


"My notion... my notion is to run Kiyro. I've never felt more unsure in my entire life."
Ulysesn moves up ahead saying nothing else and then keeps pace next to Hayao at the front.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 30, 2013)

(I thought you guys were pressing ahead of the main group to arrive at the village before us?)


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> (I thought you guys were pressing ahead of the main group to arrive at the village before us?)



((Me too, that's why I mentioned the pace. I figured that was the point as Kiyro's technically the quickest of the group.))


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2013)

"Well then Mr Drell, shall we investigate? I think I'll try and find survivors with Sister Tassara and not disturb your investigation. What shall we look out for?" Ricket says as he walks towards the village.

Perception:
1d20+1
3+1 = 4

Search Rubble:
1d20+8
13+8 = 21


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2013)

Tassara will go to the village along with Drell and Ricket. Her face is dark and serious. 

"Hopefully we will find survivors... But we need to do this quickly. They will need to be brought around me so I can heal as much as I can in one shot. Ricket, I can make you stronger like a bull so to carry them wont be a problem"


As soon as they find signs of survivors, Tassara will cast Bull Strength on Ricket and will stabilize them with Sacred Touch while he places them around her and offer mundane heal check. When they can't find anymore people, she will center herself in the middle of them and use her Channeling.


Heal checks
Link removed
1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)
1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)
1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)
1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24)
1d20+9 → [4,9] = (13)
1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)
1d20+9 → [4,9] = (13)
1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)
1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)
1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)


Positive Channel
Link removed
2d10 → [6,4] = (10)
2d10 → [8,2] = (10)

That should be enough to bring them to their feet to evacuate.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> (I thought you guys were pressing ahead of the main group to arrive at the village before us?)





Law said:


> ((Me too, that's why I mentioned the pace. I figured that was the point as Kiyro's technically the quickest of the group.))


((there is no point in doing that right away as you will only get tired and stop halfway to rest.
So it evens out to actually being less overall or with you more tired with it being the same.
 It's one of the lessons given by the  or rather one you can take out of it.
 It's best to maintain a fast steady pace the whole way. I'm having Ulysesn start to go full speed once we are halfway there that way he can get there early ahead of everyone. I don't know if Kiyro can keep that kind of pace up, but he's welcome to try.
Edit: I'll make everyone go as fast as they can once we are halfway there now instead of just Ulysesn if Kiyro gets there first he's welcome to warn them))


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2013)

"Now that I am thinking about it," Ricket says while bringing the injured and dying to Tassara, "why attack a settlement? If it really wanted to eat there are a lot of easier ways to feed. No matter how you look at it, eating the brains of humans will not make it any smarter or powerful. 
It got enough smarts and has lived long enough to know that attacking a settlement will provoke a response from the humanoids. If it wanted to feed, attacking animals would be the easy task. It certainly is not in it for feeding its belly. 

Drell do you think it is with child? I am unsure at what age it may start having eggs, but I don't think it is as early as this current dragon. So if it is not with child, nor is it in it for feeding, then it is in it for the fun and thrill.

That is at least my theory. It is doing all this cause it can and wants to do it. It needs no reason for doing this other than it is capable of it and is capable of getting away with it."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2013)

"I don't know much about dragons... Only that they are not just like animals. They have a cunning to fear.  I'd doubt him or her to be with a hatchling... as you say, the dragon would know people would react and attack it. That would put hi baby in great danger"

"The other thing I know is... well, from the bed time stories Brother Menik used to tell us, that Dragons also like to rule a place. That would earn him many riches, I guess. Take the land from Ulysesn? Ransom to stop destroying the villages?"


----------



## kluang (Jul 30, 2013)

Zozaria march alongside the troops towards the village with his head looking down and trying to make sense what's going on. "Dragons...dreams... Dnalge history...and Ulysesn..." He then looks at Ulysesn who is in front of him.

Zozaria shakes his head and decide to play along.


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "I don't know much about dragons... Only that they are not just like animals. They have a cunning to fear.  I'd doubt him or her to be with a hatchling... as you say, the dragon would know people would react and attack it. That would put hi baby in great danger"
> 
> "The other thing I know is... well, from the bed time stories Brother Menik used to tell us, that Dragons also like to rule a place. That would earn him many riches, I guess. Take the land from Ulysesn? Ransom to stop destroying the villages?"



"If he wanted to ransom, he'd need a hostage worth more than just a couple of villages, like a princess. But it doesn't look like s/he's done that. Ulysesn has send an militia trying to deal with this dragon, so he definitely doesn't have a hostage for ransom. 

I am still standing on the theory that s/he's doing it for the kicks and giggles. He's got no other feasible reason to attack a village."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Ricket, Tassara, Drell_ 




As they approach the village they're able to see a lot of movement within the village.  There are survivors, quite numerous in fact.  The women and children have come out of hiding, apparently unharmed though quite shaken.

The village itself has at best superficial damage, other than where the fighting occurred it's hard to tell anything happened at all.

The scene of the fighting, on the other hand, is one full of gore.  Most of the bodies of those that attempted to defend the village were torn apart limb from limb and clearly some were consumed.  A number of others are still half-frozen apparently some magic worked on them stopped them dead.

The women that work to organize and clean up the site look at the group as they arrive and half pause as if to say something but no words come and they resume their work.





*Spoiler*: _Others_ 




Travel towards the next village goes uneventful for a few hours when suddenly one of the men jogs off to the side in the field and calls out, "sir!"  He bends down investigating something a moment.  After a pause he pulls up a plant, a large root with a sort of ivy covered in small flowers.  He holds it out to the group, "I think this is dragon's bane.  My ma was an herbalist, worked in medicines, little bit is supposed to be good for pain, a lot can kill though.  Then there's the name, got to be a good sign, right?"






Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao salutes Ulysesn vaguely then indicates they should start marching, taking the spearhead of their congregation with his head held high.
> 
> "What's the general range of experience among most of you?  Have you encountered any dragons previously?"


One man who seems to be the group's sergeant yields as Hayao takes charge, "we've all had a fair amount of fighting m'lord.  Orcs, goblins, brigands and border disputes.  Limpy says he fought an ogre once but we're pretty sure his mom just forgot her powder one day.  But no dragons, no.  They'll be buying us ale for a long time after this one though!"  There's a few cheers to his words though clearly all the men are less than anxious after the scene at the village.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2013)

Muk said:


> "If he wanted to ransom, he'd need a hostage worth more than just a couple of villages, like a princess."



Tassara's buck for a second as she turns to see Ricket in disbelief. "_Worth more than just a couple of villages?_"



When they see the women, Tassara walks to them. "I'm a Cleric of Church of the Silver Mist" she announces "Bring me your wounded" she tells whoever seems to be in charge.


Sacred Touch (standard action) -> Heal Checks -> once most of the wounded are around her -> Positive Channel

Heal checks
Link removed
1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)
1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)
1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)
1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24)
1d20+9 → [4,9] = (13)
1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)
1d20+9 → [4,9] = (13)
1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)
1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)
1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)


Positive Channel
Link removed
2d10 → [6,4] = (10)
2d10 → [8,2] = (10)


Afterwards she casts detect magic and checks the strange effects the dragon left behind.

K.Arcana 1d20+3=18
Spellcraft 1d20+3=20


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2013)

"Ricket's right, Tassara," Drell says, eyes sweeping over the ruined village. "There are more efficient ways to extract a ransom, if that's what the dragon wants. But I don't think it's simply doing this for the hell of it either. The attacks have been predictable, almost methodical. We should keep our minds open."

He approaches the survivors. "I need to know how the dragon attacked. Did it use any spells? How far did its breath weapon reach? I'm assuming that it used some kind of cold attack. Did it go after any buildings or structures in particular?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 30, 2013)

soulnova said:


> When they see the women, Tassara walks to them. "I'm a Cleric of Church of the Silver Mist" she announces "Bring me your wounded" she tells whoever seems to be in charge.


All the "wounded" are already gathered, though none of them remain alive.  Looking at the bodies she can tell some of them probably survived the initial assaults but succumbed to their wounds shortly after (bled out before anyone arrived).



soulnova said:


> Afterwards she casts detect magic and checks the strange effects the dragon left behind.
> 
> K.Arcana 1d20+3=18
> Spellcraft 1d20+3=20


There's no magical residue around the ice.  Likely this means it was a natural effect.



Nicodemus said:


> He approaches the survivors. "I need to know how the dragon attacked.  Did it use any spells? How far did its breath weapon reach? I'm assuming  that it used some kind of cold attack. Did it go after any buildings or  structures in particular?"



An elderly man steps forward eyes somewhat dull to the carnage, "I suppose  I could see as well as any.  The youngin's were ready on patrol, to try to do what, well whatever they could.  Dragon dropped from nowhere right on top of them, crushed a few outright and scattered.  Then pretty much everyone turned to flee, can't say I blame them."

He shakes his head sadly, "from there it was all but over, claws and teeth and a whiplike tail dropped people in a blink.  It turned to roar at a group that was fleeing, didn't hear no sound.  They braced themselves like a tornado blew up and, well," he gestures over to the frozen group.  "You can see what became of them."

"Once everyone was dead it fed, almost seemed like it was mocking us, then just flew off."


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2013)

"This methodical attacks is to show us its superiority. It's been predictable cause it wants to be predictable. Look at the results here," Ricket says after listening to the old man.

"This is a child playing with dolls and toys while having the intellect of genius. It's doing this to demonstrates its superiority."

Even though there is no magic left, Ricket will try and analyze the supernatural phenomena left behind by this dragon. 

K. Arcane:
1d20+6
17+6 = 23

Spellcraft:
1d20+8
13+8 = 21

"By the way did it leave behind its name or what do you call this dragon?" Ricket asks the old man.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2013)

Tassara stays silent for a second, her eyes turning red and watery. "I'll give a prayer for the departed"

_"Sleep, angels will watch over you,
And soon beautiful dreams will come true.
Can you feel spirits embracing your soul?
So dream while secrets of brightness unfold"_


----------



## Vergil (Jul 30, 2013)

"So it acts like a poison eh? Think we can stuff enough into a dragon te kill it? Though gettin it te eat it is gonna be a challenge. Don't think dragons are big stupid creatures."

"What's a dragon eat anyways - I'm sure people is somethin it enjoys, but what about livestock. Maybe we can poison it somehow."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 30, 2013)

Hayao takes the plant, handling it carefully, and turning towards the rest. "How much more do you think is in the area? Scour the immediate meadow for more, but with haste," the elf asks of the irregulars. He turns back to Ulysesn. "Do you have any thoughts, Lord Ulysesn? I still have no ideas o how to handle a dragon of all things, but these men are seasoned. At least in conventional combat. Duncan's comment about a trap with livestock has merit, though. Perhaps we can cover them in this herb, and mask their scent so the dragon can not detect it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Others_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ulysesn checks to see if it's really Dragon's Bane  along with any knowledge he can gather about it.

If it's really Dragon's bane he'll have everyone stop to gather it or if his check isn't good enough to tell he'll gather it anyway((meaning the dialog only happens if the check is good enough or falls on it's face)), if its not he'll push the army forward.
"It could simply be a name, but we have to take every chance we can get, gather as much Dragon's Bane as you can quickly. This could make good a good poison to trick it and lace are bolts with. We don't know where the dragon is right now so it's best to try to stay hidden while we gather. Once we are done we push onward consider this your break."




Vergil said:


> "So it acts like a poison eh? Think we can stuff enough into a dragon te kill it? Though gettin it te eat it is gonna be a challenge. Don't think dragons are big stupid creatures."
> 
> "What's a dragon eat anyways - I'm sure people is somethin it enjoys, but what about livestock. Maybe we can poison it somehow."


"That would be the best choice of action Duncan, but it may not even be interested in such a thing. 
If it comes down to it... we may have to poison some people.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 30, 2013)

"Well aye, if ye ask folk te just carry it around in their pockets, don't see the harm in that. A bit morbid but at least if they are gonna get eaten then they'll take the fucker down with it. I'll likely have some on me just in case. I think lacin the weapons is a good shout though."

"Dragons are fairly intelligent aye? Though reasonin with it seems out of the question, though who knows, maybe it's got kids or somethin it's tryin te feed."

"Kaylee, ye come across dragons or anythin like that? How bout you Yuki, ye seem te have a bit of an interest in those things."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 30, 2013)

Muk said:


> Even though there is no magic left, Ricket will try and analyze the supernatural phenomena left behind by this dragon.


It seems to be conical, based on the markings on the ground it seems more wind than cold (though by the conditions of the bodies the cold still seems to be the lethal part).



Muk said:


> "By the way did it leave behind its name or what do you call this dragon?" Ricket asks the old man.


"Didn't say a word, not that I could hear at least.  Do dragons talk?"



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao takes the plant, handling it carefully, and turning towards the rest. "How much more do you think is in the area? Scour the immediate meadow for more, but with haste,"


The man discusses it with a few of the others for a moment and they start scouring the area.  After a brief time they gather roughly a barrel-full of the plant (granted they don't actually have a barrel).



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn checks to see if it's really  Dragon's Bane  along with any knowledge he can gather about it.


The name is mostly colloquial as the plant is commonly used as a hangover cure by seeping the roots in tea.  The young man's appraisal is accurate though, if properly processed it can make a much more potent medicine for pain, taking too much of it can kill.  Presumably this holds true for dragons as well, assuming you can get it to eat enough.

(Dee or Drell or anyone with craft: alchemy could do the proper procedures)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man discusses it with a few of the others for a moment and they start scouring the area. After a brief time they gather roughly a barrel-full of the plant (granted they don't actually have a barrel).
> 
> The name is mostly colloquial as the plant is commonly used as a hangover cure by seeping the roots in tea.  The young man's appraisal is accurate though, if properly processed it can make a much more potent medicine for pain, taking too much of it can kill.  Presumably this holds true for dragons as well, assuming you can get it to eat enough.
> 
> (Dee or Drell or anyone with craft: alchemy could do the proper procedures)



"Good. Now we need someone to process it properly if it's potent enough the dragon should be effected. 
Dee can you take some of the steps of preparation while we march?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 30, 2013)

"Hmm..."  Kaylee thinks about Duncan's question, does she know anything about Dragons.

Knowledge Nature:

1d20+13 → [11,13] = (24)


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 30, 2013)

"Hold on here" says Troyce. " Not to question your leadership, Ulyssen, but I don't think we should be so quick to killing people. Can't we make, like, scarecrows full of beef or something?"


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2013)

"Is there any aid you still need? Drell do you think you can figure anything else out from these remains?

I think this is more wind based than ice, but the ice is still lethal," he turns to the old man and asks,

"Did you see the color of the dragon's skin? It may hold some clues for us. And yes dragons do speak, however I don't speak it's language I just know they do. I had hoped someone may have caught its name.

You said, it shouted and these youngsters froze? Hmm, maybe its weapon is voice based."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Well aye, if ye ask folk te just carry it around in their pockets, don't see the harm in that. A bit morbid but at least if they are gonna get eaten then they'll take the fucker down with it. I'll likely have some on me just in case. I think lacin the weapons is a good shout though."


"Not a bad idea, but I suspect that the dragon would be able to tell if that's all we did."



Crossbow said:


> "Hold on here" says Troyce. " Not to question your leadership, Ulyssen, but I don't think we should be so quick to killing people. Can't we make, like, scarecrows full of beef or something?"



Ulysesn frowns and shakes his head
"Not even a newborn dragon would fall for such a thing. However it would not expect us to poison our own people. 
But that is a last resort, and we aren't going to force anyone. 
However if some decide to stay and fight the dragon we could give them a "potion" that gives them power to drink right before they fight the dragon.
Lets hope it doesn't come to that. "


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2013)

Drell casts Detect Magic over the area (presumably getting the same results as Tassara) and shakes his head. "If I could see more attack sites I might be able to draw more conclusions. Whatever did this isn't magic - a breath weapon then. It didn't use any spells, that I can see." He pauses and rubs his temples. "Normally I'd say this doesn't tell us anything - the dragon could simply be holding his spells in reserve. But it's only attacking one village per day, and its cloud transformation means it can easily hide from any assault we may attempt to initiate. I'm reasonably confident in saying we're dealing with an adult dragon, but a fairly young one. It's got a wind based breath weapon and most likely limited magic resistance."


----------



## kluang (Jul 30, 2013)

"Let the 'Lord' make the decision. It's his hunt. Any death because of his incompetence is his burden. You commoners don't have to share that burden."


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2013)

"If we could silence the dragon, I am pretty sure at least half of its spells would fail. I don't think it is much different than any other mages, if it chooses to use magic spells. But you are right, I can't read much else out of it, besides it being a cone attack of wind and ice.

If it has strong powers of wind, I think avoiding using any sort of arrows would be a good idea. I heard tales of wind spells capable of stopping arrows. We need stuff with a lot more mass than the tiny arrows usually fired from bows and crossbows. Maybe javelins or ballista have enough mass that it cannot stop with just the wind of its breath.

It certainly is arrogant. It has made itself rather clear how arrogant it thinks of itself. A scheduled attack and only one each day, probably even at the same time of the day. If we had the firepower to bring it down, its arrogance would be its downfall." Ricket discusses with Drell his findings.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2013)

"I have a silence spell, but I believe he will resist my magic. His own magic might be much more powerful than mine"


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2013)

"From what I remember, you can put a silence on a stone and throw it at its feet. It should do the trick. Or cast it on a stack of arrows or javelins, they just need to stick to the dragon and it is silenced until it removes the javelin from its skin. 
It's magical resistance is useless against these methods. You can also cast it on someone who is in a melee with it, though the ally will no longer be able to hear or say anything to his fellows while the silence is in effect. It may be a necessary tactical sacrifice, if we want to have the edge over it," Ricket explains expertly on how to use the silence spell. He doesn't indulge on how he knows all about the silence spell however.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2013)

"Would certainly prefer the rock or the arrows as an option, instead of sending someone with the spell on them"

She sighs looking at the scene. "Still, I really doubt we are strong enough to face the dragon head on"

If there's nothing new Drell can learn, Tassara will suggest to get going and catch up with the rest of the party. Right now, there's nothing much they can do, the damage is already done.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Good. Now we need someone to process it properly if it's potent enough the dragon should be effected.
> Dee can you take some of the steps of preparation while we march?"


((Dee will need to be stopped to work this sort of work))



Kuno said:


> "Hmm..."  Kaylee thinks about Duncan's question, does she know anything about Dragons.
> 
> Knowledge Nature:
> 
> 1d20+13 → [11,13] = (24)


Dragons are magical creatures removed from the natural order of animals.  Other than the fact that precious few animals relish the idea of encountering dragons Kaylee doesn't know anything.



Muk said:


> "Did you see the color of the dragon's skin? It may hold some clues for  us. And yes dragons do speak, however I don't speak it's language I just  know they do. I had hoped someone may have caught its name.
> 
> You said, it shouted and these youngsters froze? Hmm, maybe its weapon is voice based."


"It was a light blue, almost like the color of the sky.  It looked like it shouted, didn't hear anything though."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2013)

Ulysesn looks around at the surrounding area to get his bearings on how much longer they have to go, he also examines the sky.

He also examines the geography for any tactical advantages


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 30, 2013)

"You have to keep in mind how the potency will be affected if they ingest it, and the dragon ingests them.  You'd have to check with Drell or Dee to be sure, but I have my doubts that having someone drink the potion will work in the manner you seem to think."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 30, 2013)

"I don't know much about dragons.  Sorry."  She shrugs and scowls at the plant and any other plants around the dragons bane.  Kaylee will try and see if she remembers any other uses.

Knowledge nature:

1d20+13 → [12,13] = (25)

Perception:

1d20+14 → [20,14] = (34)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 30, 2013)

"Other than the fact that they have big teeth, can fly, and their breath smells like dead things, I don't know much either." she will figure out if she knows anything based on arcana or religion.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Knowledge Arcana
Roll(1d20)+6:
19,+6
Total:25

Knowledge religion
Roll(1d20)+6:
20,+6
Total:26

(For gods' sake.)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks around at the surrounding area to get his bearings on how much longer they have to go, he also examines the sky.
> 
> He also examines the geography for any tactical advantages


There's no sign of the strange cloud in the sky anymore, though the sky in general is fairly overcast.

It's rolling planes various variations in elevation might give some advantages if armies were to meet here, there's no particular advantages against flying dragons though.



Kuno said:


> "I don't know much about dragons.  Sorry."  She  shrugs and scowls at the plant and any other plants around the dragons  bane.  Kaylee will try and see if she remembers any other uses.


Kaylee can confirm what Ulysesn and the man already have, that the plant can be processed into pain medication.

As far as plants around you'll have to give me more specifics of what you're looking for, lots of plants have minimal medical value nothing screams "kills dragons dead" though 



Captain Obvious said:


> "Other than the fact that they have big  teeth, can fly, and their breath smells like dead things, I don't know  much either." she will figure out if she knows anything based on arcana  or religion.



You can identify the same things as Drell about dragons in general.  This dragon isn't one of the "common" types of dragon though, you can't identify it specifically from the glimpse you saw.

You don't know any particular religious significance of the dragon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2013)

((Sorry I was sleeping)) 

Dee's Alchemy Craft check:
1d20+10 → [8,10] = (18)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2013)

kluang said:


> Zozaria ponders on the simple description of the dragon
> 
> Knowledge Arcana
> 
> ...


(( you aren't there))



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((Sorry I was sleeping))
> 
> Dee's Alchemy Craft check:
> 1d20+10 → [8,10] = (18)


"Dee, we'll process it once we get to a place with proper cover."
((so we'll just keep hold of that roll until then))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 30, 2013)

"Should probably press on and get te that next town. Evacuatin might take a bit of time and we have te make sure the dragon doesn't find them. Might be that he just goes straight for them rather than dealin with us. Fly by homicide ye know. We got a bunch of prep work te do."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Should probably press on and get te that next town. Evacuatin might take a bit of time and we have te make sure the dragon doesn't find them. Might be that he just goes straight for them rather than dealin with us. Fly by homicide ye know. We got a bunch of prep work te do."



"Judging by how things look the only cover we may be getting is at the next village anyway... But you are right we should get there first before attempting to do so."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _The Not Ricket/Tassara/Drell group_ 




The group arrives at the next village early in the afternoon.  There's an obvious tension in the air and the activity seems a little light in the village but other than that people seem to be going about their business normally.


----------



## Muk (Jul 31, 2013)

"Hmm, a light blue skin, eh? How about its head, what did it look like? A horse head, a cow head? And did it have horns? Were they bull horns, goat horns, deer horns? It's claws are you able to remember its claws? Were they like a lizards or an eagle or something else? And its tail, was is that of a snake, or a tiger or a horse or anything. Give me your best shot at remember each part. Also its wings did it resemble a bat or that of a bird or none at all," Ricket tries to get the most out of the old mans memory.

Afterwards Ricket will take one last tour around the entire village is hopes of finding any other clue that may have not been spotted, yet.

Search:
*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+8
2+8 = 10

1d20+8
8+8 = 16

1d20+8
14+8 = 22

1d20+8
20+8 = 28

1d20+8
8+8 = 16


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 31, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Not Ricket/Tassara/Drell group_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"We're here now."
Ulysesn faces the soldiers
"Start warning everyone in town to start evacuating, insist that they leave everything they own aside from equipment,weapons, and food that is easy to carry it may help us fight the dragon later. If there are those who refuse to leave and want to fight bring them here so I can talk to them."
Ulysesn faces Dee
"Now's a good time to start trying to concentrate that Dragon's Bane."((use that 18 roll mogs))
Ulysesn then faces the rest of the group
"Be on look out for the dragon and help evac.
Remember we can't fight this thing directly don't try to face it."
The Ranger then examines the area all around the village and where they could escape to.

Geography: 1d20+9: 13 [1d20=4]((crap roll darn it))


----------



## kluang (Jul 31, 2013)

"I say let this town be. Do not not evacuate. If the dragon notice anything strange, it might not come. These people are the perfect bait."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 31, 2013)

kluang said:


> "I say let this town be. Do not not evacuate. If the dragon notice anything strange, it might not come. These people are the perfect bait."



"Only if we cannot find anywhere to hide them or if they all refuse to leave. I do not think the dragon wouldn't come because a few people are missing."


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 31, 2013)

"I would like to vocalize again how uncomfortable I am with talking about living people like expendable props", Troyce says nervously.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 31, 2013)

Kaylee will look around the village.  She is searching for birds.  If she finds any she will ask them what they know about the dragon.  What seems to be going on and the like.  If she doesn't find any birds but locates other types of animals she will cast speak with animals and ask the same questions.

Perception:

1d20+14 → [8,14] = (22)


----------



## kluang (Jul 31, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "I would like to vocalize again how uncomfortable I am with talking about living people like expendable props", Troyce says nervously.



"I understand your concern. But we need bait. Any ideas?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 31, 2013)

"I don't know, how about people who are already dead? How about things that aren't thinking people with aspirations, like sheep or gnomes or golems or something, I don't know!" Troyce tries to restrain himself from having a total breakdown at the current state of affairs.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2013)

"To be completely clear," Hayao begins, adjusting his spectacles some, "Gnomes are capable of thoughts, and aspirations.  Secondly, we won't be needing to sacrifice _anyone _in this scenario...if we're careful.  And do not waste time besides."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 31, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "I don't know, how about people who are already dead? How about things that aren't thinking people with aspirations, like sheep or gnomes or golems or something, I don't know!" Troyce tries to restrain himself from having a total breakdown at the current state of affairs.


Ulysesn bites his thumb
"Perhaps we should simply leave then. 
This is a bit much for a simple dream, if it was real it would be one thing...
But what if Malcabeth is here?"
Ulysesn starts to grow paler than usual with a distant look on his face
"I'll just have to... treat them as if they aren't real if we really want to defeat that dragon; I'm not my ancestor."


----------



## kluang (Jul 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn bites his thumb
> "Perhaps we should simply leave then.
> This is a bit much for a simple dream, if it was real it would be one thing...
> But what if Malcabeth is here?"
> ...



"No. By now you should realize these aren't just simple dreams. Your dream somehow connected to the history of Dnalge. Treat them as they are your subjects. Never ever fight against the dream's current."

Zozaria tries to think and remember about Dnalge's past, particularly about the dragon incident.

Knowledge History

Roll(1d20)+3:
9,+3
Total:12


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 31, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Hmm, a light blue skin, eh? How about its head, what did it look like? A horse head, a cow head? And did it have horns? Were they bull horns, goat horns, deer horns? It's claws are you able to remember its claws? Were they like a lizards or an eagle or something else? And its tail, was is that of a snake, or a tiger or a horse or anything. Give me your best shot at remember each part. Also its wings did it resemble a bat or that of a bird or none at all," Ricket tries to get the most out of the old mans memory.


The man thinks a bit, "no horns, no.  Head was kind of triangular, kind of bird like if it weren't for the teeth?  Fringe and frills on it though, almost like hair.  Wings, yes, I guess like a bat, no feathers at least.  The tail was long and thin, almost whispy at the end but it cracked like a whip."



Muk said:


> Afterwards Ricket will take one last tour around the entire village is hopes of finding any other clue that may have not been spotted, yet.


Ricket takes one last careful search through the area of the battle.  It's still a chaotic sight though most of the bodies have been cleared away at this point.

Something odd nags at him.  He sees a spear wet with blood and while blood is common everywhere on the battlefield this gives the distinct impression that the spear drew blood rather than was simply splattered.

Searching the area further he finds a chunk of flesh just larger than his hand covered in sky-blue scales.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "We're here now."
> Ulysesn faces the soldiers
> "Start warning everyone in town to start  evacuating, insist that they leave everything they own aside from  equipment,weapons, and food that is easy to carry it may help us fight  the dragon later. If there are those who refuse to leave and want to  fight bring them here so I can talk to them."


Surprisingly most of the villagers resist Ulysesn's orders.  A middle-aged woman grumbles particularly loudly, "what would you have us do, abandon everything we have just to live a few more years as beggars?"




Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn faces Dee
> "Now's a good time to start trying to concentrate that Dragon's Bane."((use that 18 roll mogs))


Dee will get to work (assuming CTK doesn't object), it'll take most of what remains of the day but she should be able to produce roughly a bucketful of the concoction.  Taken all at once that would kill several horses, whether it's enough for a dragon she can't say.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> The Ranger then examines the area all around the village and where they could escape to.
> 
> Geography: 1d20+9: 13 [1d20=4]((crap roll darn it))


Not much help for Ulysesn here.  The village is surrounded by mostly plains and farmland.  Maybe a few sparse wooded areas but really short of going to the city or to a different village there's not going to be much better cover than what's present.



Kuno said:


> Kaylee will look around the village.  She is  searching for birds.  If she finds any she will ask them what they know  about the dragon.  What seems to be going on and the like.  If she  doesn't find any birds but locates other types of animals she will cast  speak with animals and ask the same questions.
> 
> Perception:
> 
> 1d20+14 → [8,14] = (22)


Kaylee finds a songbird from the hills that's visiting the village, she's aware of the dragon though like all animals she gives it a wide berth.  The bird seems to think the dragon has claimed this area as it's hunting grounds and is just collecting food and leaving signs for other hunters to show what is his.



kluang said:


> Knowledge History
> 
> Roll(1d20)+3:
> 9,+3
> Total:12



Dnalgne was formed out of a collection of small cities and towns united under the leadership of a young hero.  Versions of the story vary dramatically as to what happened exactly but they all involve the young hero having at least one confrontation with a dragon.

In some versions the man fought the dragon sword on claw for three days until he finally slew the beast liberating the villages.  Others he tamed the beast with rod and whip and rode it to drive off all the other dragons in the land.  Some more cynical ones say that he brokered a deal with the dragon trading fresh supplies of gold and young maidens in exchange for the dragon supporting his ascension to king.

Likely none of them have more than glimmers of truth to them, the only real facts are that the man stopped the dragon's attacks and this became the rallying cry for a new kingdom, one that eventually will come to rule a large portion of the world.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2013)

kluang said:


> "No. By now you should realize these aren't just simple dreams. Your dream somehow connected to the history of Dnalge. Treat them as they are your subjects. Never ever fight against the dream's current."
> 
> Zozaria tries to think and remember about Dnalge's past, particularly about the dragon incident.
> 
> ...



"You'- You're right I don't know what came over me."
Ulysesn rubs his face some regaining his composure


> Not much help for Ulysesn here.  The village is surrounded by mostly plains and farmland.  Maybe a few sparse wooded areas but really short of going to the city or to a different village there's not going to be much better cover than what's present.


"Dammit there is nothing that can help here..."


EvilMoogle said:


> Surprisingly most of the villagers resist Ulysesn's orders.  A middle-aged woman grumbles particularly loudly, "what would you have us do, abandon everything we have just to live a few more years as beggars?"


Ulysesn doesn't oppose the resistance due to the location of the village.
There is no close refuge in sight.
"I can't say I'm surprised.
"Until the dragon is killed yes", is what I would say if there was any place to actually hide you.

If you all wish to stay and fight we can't do much to stop you, but be warned many would die. While you may not be considered to be much by some you have enough worth to help save the lands. 
I have a few plans you could help us with to defeat the dragon. 
We couldn't do it without your help so I am sort of glad you don't want to leave, but there will be much bloodshed none the less..."


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2013)

Ricket will pick up the spear and the piece of flesh. "Hey Drell, Tassara look what I found in all these rubbles. A spear and a scale! Think you can analyze anything out of this?"

Ricket will also attempt to analyze these object with purely his skill.

He'll also attempt to draw a dragon on his parchment, though his skill isn't up to snuff. 


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: _skill rolls_ 




K. Arcana:
1d20+6
18+6 = 24

1d20+6
15+6 = 21

Spellcraft:
1d20+8
4+8 = 12

1d20+8
14+8 = 22

Appraise:
1d20+6
15+6 = 21

1d20+6
8+6 = 14


----------



## kluang (Aug 1, 2013)

"Unfortunately this event is shrouded by legends and lore that none of the book I read gives any indication on how that dragon be defeated. In some versions the man fought the dragon sword on claw for three days until he finally slew the beast liberating the villages. Others he tamed the beast with rod and whip and rode it to drive off all the other dragons in the land. Some more cynical ones say that he brokered a deal with the dragon trading fresh supplies of gold and young maidens in exchange for the dragon supporting his ascension to king. But one thing is clear. You defeat the dragon. The method, no idea."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 1, 2013)

Duncan looks at the barrel.

"This is tricky. We don't know if this much will cure the dragon or kill it and there's no way of knowing either. We could ration it out to our group here and use it for first aid instead. Plus there is the problem of getting the fucker to eat it, though my spell could help that as long as folk help me lower his mental resistances.

We'll need a group to distract and another to launch a full assault on its mental barriers. Once they've been lowered then I reckon I can use my beguiling gift on the dragon. It will be compelled to take the barrel and drink it. In the meantime, whilst it's vulnerable I say we blast it with everything we've got, in case the poison doesn't work."

Duncan suggests to Ulysesn and Hayao.

"It'll be tricky and we will be careful with who we pick on each team. You know my spells and once Drell, Ricket and Tassy get back we'll have a nice sharin session."

Duncan looks at Kaylee seeing an opportunity to chat with her, they hadn't really spoken since Ricket tried playing matchmaker. Duncan knew the longer it went on the more awkward it would get, "Hey what about yer spells eh? What you got up yer sleeve?"

((I don't think everyone knows each others spells as we haven't had that argument over the rights and wrongs of resurrecting the dead. I'm sure we want to get that out the way before dealing with the dragon and we'll need to know people's spells before taking it on.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2013)

Dee works over her equipment with her goggles down over her glasses; every so often she'll cast an eye up at Ulysesn and furrow her brow. After several moments checking over the materials needed and measuring things out, she glances up at the ranger. "You do know you're not, like, my boss or something, right?" she asks. 

"You may ask me to do something, it's a little presumptuous to suggest it or order me to do it."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 1, 2013)

"I doubt his intent was to be presumptuous. But as someone once told me, his dreams, his rules." Hayao shrugs, turning back to Duncan. "I think a very important part of this will be how we utilize our magic, but throwing everything we have at it does not seem wise right now. I suggest we use this opportunity to gauge how it fights, though in data the other group introduces will also effect our approach.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2013)

"Still a Lady," Dee mutters. "I should be spoken to like one."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2013)

Muk said:


> Ricket will pick up the spear and the piece of flesh. "Hey Drell, Tassara look what I found in all these rubbles. A spear and a scale! Think you can analyze anything out of this?"
> 
> Ricket will also attempt to analyze these object with purely his skill.
> 
> ...



"Uhm... let me see. Again, I don't know much about dragons..."

Cast Detect Magic.

K.Arcana


Spellcraft



"Nope, sorry. We really never touched the topic of dragons at Church"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 1, 2013)

"I...uh..."  She steps away from the bird she had been chatting with.  "Thank you my friend."  Kaylee nods toward the creature then turns back.  "I..."  Clearing her throat she approached though didn't look directly at Duncan.  "I don't know if I have anything that might help..."

"Let's see..."  She thinks for a moment.  "I don't think any of my speak with spells would help.  Detecting things wouldn't either.  No trees so that one wouldn't work..."  Kaylee looks around for a bit.  "I do have Ray of Sickening, Stone call too.  Oh!"  She snaps her fingers with energy.  "I can Animate Dead!  We can fill a corpse with the poison, I can animate it, make it charge the dragon..."  Putting her hands in front of her Kaylee mimics walking.  "The dragon will eat it and there you go!"  She grins liking her own idea.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2013)

"It looks like somebody here managed to hurt the thing," Drell says, examining the chunk of flesh. "That bodes well for us."

He'll see what he can figure out from the new evidence, especially where on the Dragon's body the chunk of flesh came from. 

*Knowledge Arcana*

Roll(1d20)+17:
17,+17
Total:34


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 1, 2013)

Yuki looks at Dee, "When have we ever been talked to like ladies?  Exactly." she teases, smirking.  "If Ricket was here then we could probably use his hammer to bash it's skull in.  Or..." she pauses, "We could talk to it, I know Draconic myself.  Might be a parent, looking for it's Pup...." She shrugs.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 1, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "I...uh..."  She steps away from the bird she had been chatting with.  "Thank you my friend."  Kaylee nods toward the creature then turns back.  "I..."  Clearing her throat she approached though didn't look directly at Duncan.  "I don't know if I have anything that might help..."
> 
> "Let's see..."  She thinks for a moment.  "I don't think any of my speak with spells would help.  Detecting things wouldn't either.  No trees so that one wouldn't work..."  Kaylee looks around for a bit.  "I do have Ray of Sickening, Stone call too.  Oh!"  She snaps her fingers with energy.  "I can Animate Dead!  We can fill a corpse with the poison, I can animate it, make it charge the dragon..."  Putting her hands in front of her Kaylee mimics walking.  "The dragon will eat it and there you go!"  She grins liking her own idea.



"Ray of sickening eh? I think that might...." Duncan registers the rest of Kaylee's statement and looks at her with his mouth open.

"Animate....dead? You can...? Like since when?"

The shock of the statement and the nonchalance of it made Duncan stand and stare at Kaylee for a bit, before blinking a few times and shrugging his shoulders. "Aye fuck it why not? I can call forth a ghostly dismembered hand whilst we're  in someone's dream about te fight a dragon, I suppose I really shouldn't be surprised." Duncan laughs at Kaylee's impression of the zombie.

"You sure they'll be ok though? I heard in my school that those undead things can be a bit unfriendly. I'm sure you'll be able to win em over with yer smile and yer tits but ye know....just makin sure. I'm sure they'll be a few folk in the party that'll take issue with this. But don't worry, I'm on yer side!"

Duncan gives his usual winning smile.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "It looks like somebody here managed to hurt the thing," Drell says, examining the chunk of flesh. "That bodes well for us."
> 
> He'll see what he can figure out from the new evidence, especially where on the Dragon's body the chunk of flesh came from.
> 
> ...




"uhm.. wait a second. Let me see it one more time..."
Tassara will attempt to see how wounded is the dragon from a chunk that size. 


Heal 

If there's nothing else to find in the village, she suggest they leave to catch up with the others.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 1, 2013)

"Unfriendly?  Um...I don't think so..."  Kaylee looks toward the sky while thinking about her abilities.  "No...mine are nice to me.  They aren't evil or anything."  She wrinkles her nose thinking about it some more.  "Nope not at all.  Oh!  I can do the hand thing too!  Plus I can make them start laughing.  Maybe I should try that one?  I could do murderous command too..."  She begins to pace while she thinks.


----------



## kluang (Aug 1, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "I...uh..."  She steps away from the bird she had been chatting with.  "Thank you my friend."  Kaylee nods toward the creature then turns back.  "I..."  Clearing her throat she approached though didn't look directly at Duncan.  "I don't know if I have anything that might help..."
> 
> "Let's see..."  She thinks for a moment.  "I don't think any of my speak with spells would help.  Detecting things wouldn't either.  No trees so that one wouldn't work..."  Kaylee looks around for a bit.  "I do have Ray of Sickening, Stone call too.  Oh!"  She snaps her fingers with energy.  "I can Animate Dead!  We can fill a corpse with the poison, I can animate it, make it charge the dragon..."  Putting her hands in front of her Kaylee mimics walking.  "The dragon will eat it and there you go!"  She grins liking her own idea.



"Dragons aren't animals. There is a chance that it knows what's a zombie is. And how good is a dragon sense of smell anyway?"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 1, 2013)

"True, but if it is freshly dead or there is a lot of commotion going on the dragon may not notice."  Kaylee looks at the rest of the group hopefully.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 1, 2013)

"Well as long as you say so. Yer one of the few people I truly trust round here. Dunno why, but ye are. I guess I just feel kinda at peace with ye around...." Duncan clears his throat and his voice deepens, 

"Anyways I can summon a tree out of nowhere. Maybe if I throw the token into the Dragon's mouth it'll, like...." Duncan pictures the scene, "That's just bizarre. Might work though."

"A laughin dragon? Hell as long as it ain't chompin our heads off I don't care if it's makin love to a house. Which I could have it do if I dropped the resistance down low enough. I think they'll be one decisive moment in this fight where we have te use our best moves at once. I'm sure we can make it vulnerable for a second or two."

"But I really like yer poisoned zombie idea." Duncan says nodding stroking his chin, "We could do lot's with those guys in the future."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If you all wish to stay and fight we can't do much to stop you, but be warned many would die. While you may not be considered to be much by some you have enough worth to help save the lands.
> I have a few plans you could help us with to defeat the dragon.
> We couldn't do it without your help so I am sort of glad you don't want to leave, but there will be much bloodshed none the less..."


The woman shrugs, "I don't know much about fighting but these are our homes.  Anyone with sense enough to leave already has, I'd rather die here in my home than in a gutter in some city a few years from now as a penniless beggar."



Muk said:


> Ricket will also attempt to analyze these object with purely his skill.





soulnova said:


> Cast Detect Magic.


The spear isn't magical, it's not even of masterwork craftsmanship.  It appears to be a well-worn hunting weapon, though it was well cared for by its previous owner.




Nicodemus said:


> He'll see what he can figure out from the new evidence, especially where on the Dragon's body the chunk of flesh came from.


Seeing the scrap of flesh is enough to spur Drell's memory.  The dragon is an unusual breed known as a "cloud dragon."  They're marked by a breath that's like an arctic wind, while it freezes it also throws things about though Drell doesn't think the one he saw was big enough that full grown humans would loose footing.  As a creature of the clouds its immune to electricity and any wind based magics.

The scales are somewhat smaller than average and the skin seems a little more supple, Drell thinks it comes from the inside of a joint, there's not enough flesh to say more though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2013)

"It's a cloud dragon," Drell says, snapping his fingers. "Icy breath, but the dragon doesn't look old enough to throw us around with it, which is good. It's immune to lightning and wind based magic, but this chunk of flesh seems to be from a joint...we might be able to use that to our advantage." He stands up and dusts himself off. "That seems to be everything. We should rendezvous with the others and tell them what we've learned."


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2013)

"Well, nothing more we are able to do here," Ricket is ready to join up with the rest.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 1, 2013)

The investigative group arrives in the village about two hours after the main group.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2013)

Tassara says goodbye to the people of the village, asking them to pray for their dead and the success of their mission.

((Ready to move))

She will keep her eyes open for any sign of the dragon or other enemies on their way.

"Cloud dragons... I would have thought something named like that to be fluffy and nice" she says


((Ninja'd))


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2013)

Arriving at the meeting point, Ricket sees the militia busy at work. "I see you guys are busy preparing. Any specific plans?" He'll bring the rest up to speed on their findings.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2013)

"We didn't have much luck in the village. Most of the victims died before we could get there, but there are plenty of survivors. Drell said it was a Cloud Dragon that has a breath that freezes you... also that they are immune to electricity and wind magic"

"Is there something else I can help here? Has the town been evacuated? We could make them hide in the basement. He left alone most of the people hiding, he got rid off the one that came out to fight him"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 1, 2013)

"Electricity immunity? I'll have te rethink a few of me spells tomorrow. It does cold damage but is it resistant to cold? I've got frostbite and frigid touch. Don't want te prepare them if they aren't gonna do anythin."

Duncan breathes in deeply and looks at Kaylee. "Tassy, Ricket...um...Kaylee can help us a great deal with a certain ability of hers but I'm no sure how you're gonna feel about it. One thing I've learned about this group is that they are as unpredictable as my shits are. I figure we need te get this out of the way before fightin wit the dragon starts, so that one of you'se don't go ape shit and starts doin somethin unpredictable."

"Kaylee can raise the dead. But they're no evil! I reckon it's somethin that we can use here. If it saves the lives of these folk here then I'm all up for usin it."


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2013)

"Undead are a no go from my side whatever the condition," Ricket says. "Maybe if you blindfold me and tie me up in a cellar I may look the other way, but once I come out, I'd have to hunt you down for doing necromancy, if I find any evidence of it."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 1, 2013)

"Well, unless it can freeze you just by touching it's scales, I think I'll be okay." she states about the Dragon.  Then Hearing Duncan bring up Kaylee's power to the Paladin and Cleric, "Dead raising just sounds cool."  Yuki grins, obviously taking Kaylee and Duncan's side, standing near them.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 1, 2013)

"There is no sense in risking the glory of slaying a dragon, people's lives, and our most important objective over something so simple.  I make it a point to hunt the walking undead, and can see the merit in this plan," Hayao adds, taking a few steps to stand next to Duncan.  "That's interesting, though...where do you think the blow was dealt?  And did you retain this spear?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Still a Lady," Dee mutters. "I should be spoken to like one."



"How's that Dragon's bane coming along?"


Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki looks at Dee, "When have we ever been talked to like ladies?  Exactly." she teases, smirking.  "If Ricket was here then we could probably use his hammer to bash it's skull in.  Or..." she pauses, "We could talk to it, I know Draconic myself.  Might be a parent, looking for it's Pup...." She shrugs.


"I'd prefer to talk to it Yuki it's my duty."


EvilMoogle said:


> The woman shrugs, "I don't know much about fighting but these are our homes.  Anyone with sense enough to leave already has, I'd rather die here in my home than in a gutter in some city a few years from now as a penniless beggar."



"Whoever wants to stay and fight please move forward, those that simply want to stay in your homes do so. That way we can make a proper plan to to fight it."


Muk said:


> Arriving at the meeting point, Ricket sees the militia busy at work. "I see you guys are busy preparing. Any specific plans?" He'll bring the rest up to speed on their findings.



"Nothing solid yet. Just spells,poison or talking so far since brute force would get us killed against such a creature."



soulnova said:


> "We didn't have much luck in the village. Most of the victims died before we could get there, but there are plenty of survivors. Drell said it was a Cloud Dragon that has a breath that freezes you... also that they are immune to electricity and wind magic"
> 
> "Is there something else I can help here? Has the town been evacuated? We could make them hide in the basement. He left alone most of the people hiding, he got rid off the one that came out to fight him"



"I see, that's a rather rare form of dragon to see. I'd rather not kill it in that case but still. Most of the town refuses to leave."


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2013)

"Yeah we kept the spear. It still got the dragon's blood on it, though it is a rather mundane spear, well kept, but still mundane. This scale came off some joint, not sure which, but it came off one of its less armored places," Ricket answers.

"Like I said, it's a no go from my end, I doubt Tassara will change either. If I remember her doctrine right, undead are a no go."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 1, 2013)

Yuki shrugs, "Suit yourself Pretty boy," she responds to Ulysesn, "But, ya' seem to be a bit too...expectant.  Want everything to go your way." she snorts, "I know it's _your_ dream, but you've been like that the whole time."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 1, 2013)

"There is nothing wrong with what I do.  The soul has left the body so I channel a spirit into it to aid us."  Kaylee looks confused at Ricket.  "Don't you think they would want to help save their friends and family?  Or using an Orc to fight for you rather than lose a friend to danger?"  Kaylee shrugs.  "They aren't evil.  Just a soulless body."


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2013)

"Doesn't matter to me. You are raising the dead and defiling the body of the dead with it. Whether for good or not, you are reanimating the dead, that is enough reason for me to hunt you down," Ricket says so in a matter of fact.

"Did his lordship get to his head?" Ricket asks Yuki. "Seems our pretty boy here has turned into a rich prince who went out to hunt some fox with his knightly bodyguard."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2013)

Drell steps up to Kaylee and shakes his head at her. "Best not to argue," he says so only she can hear. "No point in entering a lengthy and drawn out argument when we can simply send the Paladin to the other end of the battle when the time comes. So much confusion in the heat of the fight - who can be sure you raised an undead at all?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "There is nothing wrong with what I do.  The soul has left the body so I channel a spirit into it to aid us."  Kaylee looks confused at Ricket.  "Don't you think they would want to help save their friends and family?  Or using an Orc to fight for you rather than lose a friend to danger?"  Kaylee shrugs.  "They aren't evil.  Just a soulless body."



Tassara looks quite torn in the matter. "Kaylee...I-"

"I have only heard of evil undead doing the biding of their horrible masters. I..."  

She frowns trying to think deeply and closes her eyes imagining herself as the 'subject' 

"If I was dead... and my body could help protect someone else I care, I wouldn't mind... _much_" she opens her eyes, still with a serious look  "But... I can't allow anything that has to do with their own souls. You say another spirit does this for you. If it truly is only their *bodies*...I guess... I guess-..."


"You would need their permission first, or their families'" she's quick to add  "And I *really* need to make sure the spirits you are using are not evil. Most likely cremate the remains after the battle too. Make sure no one can use them afterwards"


Knowledge Religion (in fact is +4)  *(21)*
Tassara tries to remember if there's a possibility of these "spirits" being something natural or at least that fall on a gray area for her church. She will also investigate if there's another cleric that has Speak with Dead for any recently deceased people.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 1, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Knowledge Religion (in fact is +4)  *(21)*
> Tassara tries to remember if there's a possibility of these "spirits" being something natural or at least that fall on a gray area for her church. She will also investigate if there's another cleric that has Speak with Dead for any recently deceased people.


It's a small village, there are no powerful clerics there.  There's an adept priestess of The Raiser that holds services but she isn't powerful enough for such magics.

Tassara knows that necromancy typically works by replacing the "lifeforce" in a body with a connection to the negative energy plane, essentially "antilife."  A creature with such a bond would have an inherent hatred of living things.

In theory it's possible that a similar conduit could be used from another energy source creating benign or even benevolent temperaments but she's never heard of such a thing actually being done.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "There is nothing wrong with what I do.  The soul has left the body so I channel a spirit into it to aid us."  Kaylee looks confused at Ricket.  "Don't you think they would want to help save their friends and family?  Or using an Orc to fight for you rather than lose a friend to danger?"  Kaylee shrugs.  "They aren't evil.  Just a soulless body."



"No. No undead I won't sully my ancestors legend with such a thing."


Muk said:


> "Doesn't matter to me. You are raising the dead and defiling the body of the dead with it. Whether for good or not, you are reanimating the dead, that is enough reason for me to hunt you down," Ricket says so in a matter of fact.
> 
> "Did his lordship get to his head?" Ricket asks Yuki. "Seems our pretty boy here has turned into a rich prince who went out to hunt some fox with his knightly bodyguard."


"Ricket,Drell,Tassara; regarding the missing chunk of flesh, thank you for telling me about it. It's something we can certainly use."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2013)

After meditating on the matter, Tassara comes back with Kaylee and the others.

"Alright... look... One of the main reason clerics are against undead is because, to raise them, necromancers link them to negative energy. They are _"anti-life"_. If left to their devices they will look to destroy living things. That's a huge NO-NO"

"I have never heard of someone who can do the other way around; to link them to a neutral force or a positive one." she crosses her arms, giving her nervous hands a place to rest.

"If Kaylee can really do it. If you are not using the evil energy from an negative plane..." Tassara sighs "I believe is... well, not that acceptable by the rules but... tolerable. I need to see it first to make sure it is not negative energy"

"I would certainly ask their relatives for permission and I would ask you to sever their link as soon as the problem at hand is done"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2013)

"Drell is there anyway to make Dragon's Bane more potent that you know of? 
A mixture with something else or some kind of magic?"


----------



## kluang (Aug 1, 2013)

"Maybe a well coated arrow with the Dragon Bane and shot it at the dragon's injured area can yield a better result. But we need a distraction. Dragons are proud creatures who believe they are superior to the lesser species. And they also like the lesser species to well, glorify them. Maybe our paladin can praise the dragon long enough for the ranger to shot his arrow."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Whoever wants to stay and fight please move forward, those that simply want to stay in your homes do so. That way we can make a proper plan to to fight it."


Maybe 15 people step forward, none of them have the particular look of warriors but they're in fair shape.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 1, 2013)

"That's it?! 15?! Look I know this is scary and the likes but this is for the future. If we have every abled bodied person fightin wit us we have a real chance at defeatin this thing. Look...look at this spear. It's an ordinary spear thrown by an ordinary person. The only difference between that person and you is that person had fuckin heart! Through his noble deed we know so much about our foe. That's what it takes. One person. One brave soul to stand up and tell that ddragon that we're no the type te just sit here i our beds and cower."

Duncan gets riled up, "This fucker thinks it can come here and take our kids away from us. Take our parents. Our wives. Everything we care about and fer what? Just so it can be all high an mighty thinkin it's better than us. I say fuck that! Let's show that Dragon what for! Who else is brave enough te stand with us?! Who else will do what's right?! Who else will join the ranks of the most badass Dragon slayers in  history?!"

((I'm fully expecting no-one else to join in but shit I always enjoy doing those wee speeches ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Maybe 15 people step forward, none of them have the particular look of warriors but they're in fair shape.


Ulysesn takes stock at what is at his disposal 20 soldiers, 15 people possibly, and a group of adventurers.
"How many of you are serious about fighting a dragon? if you try to run away once it arrives it will simply kill you after all. I need to know what skills if any of you can possibly offer here and want to know if any of you have anything poison or even rotten."
Ulysesn  faces the party
"I need to know all of the spells we have access to at this moment. Once I have everything listed I'll try to come up with a plan."
Ulysesn then speaks to everyone
"If any of you have ideas feel free to share them."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 1, 2013)

"I told ye my spells earlier (Link in the spoiler in my sig). But I think we're restin aye so spell casters can prepare whole different spells for tomorrow. I'll be takin the electricity stuff off. But aye, if ye got any special requests then now is a good time te let us know."

"Oi Drell - you know if the dragon is resistant to cold or not?"

(If I don't have my familiar will I even be able to prepare spells for the next day?!))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 1, 2013)

Vergil said:


> (If I don't have my familiar will I even be able to prepare spells for the next day?!))


Heh, had you not mentioned this it never would have occurred to me 

Without your familiar you won't be able to change (or refresh) your witch spells (though any you haven't cast will remain until you cast them).


----------



## Kuno (Aug 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell steps up to Kaylee and shakes his head at her. "Best not to argue," he says so only she can hear. "No point in entering a lengthy and drawn out argument when we can simply send the Paladin to the other end of the battle when the time comes. So much confusion in the heat of the fight - who can be sure you raised an undead at all?"


Kaylee opened her mouth to say something but snapped it closed at Drell's words.  She knew his advice was good and should be heeded so she nods even if her in voice was still ranting.


soulnova said:


> After meditating on the matter, Tassara comes back with Kaylee and the others.
> 
> "Alright... look... One of the main reason clerics are against undead is because, to raise them, necromancers link them to negative energy. They are _"anti-life"_. If left to their devices they will look to destroy living things. That's a huge NO-NO"
> 
> ...


Moving near Tessara, Kaylee couldn't help but smile at her friend.  "I don't summon anything negative.  I summon Wendo spirits and they come willingly to help me.  As far as 'zombie' it lasts until it is destroyed and it can't be used for that purpose again."  She gives Tassy an encouraging smile.  "I don't want to see more death.  So if I can use the empty vessels of souls that have passed to save ones that are still living, I think that is a good thing."


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2013)

"I do believe we have a few hundred platinum available to us. The demon we killed did have a lot to give. If nothing else, we can make a giant parley sign out of gold and platinum with white flags circling the sign. Have someone stand in the middle of it and negotiate with the dragon. It'll cost us some gold, but surely a skilled negotiator, meaning not the young lord, is more than capable of hatching out a good deal," Ricket voices his opinion.

"Tassara, remember this. I have no tolerance on the subject of undeath. If you wish to deviate from Coddlers doctrine, it is your choice. Your clergy will hear of this if you let this go through. I am certain they aren't as much a lose canon as you are on the subject of undeath. Your punishment will come in time," Ricket says on the subject of undeath. He'll recite the Coddler's doctrine on the subject of Undeath to Tassara as it is written down with a no tolerance undertone.

K. Religion Coddler:
1d20+8
14+8 = 22


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 2, 2013)

Muk said:


> "I do believe we have a few hundred platinum available to us. The demon we killed did have a lot to give. If nothing else, we can make a giant parley sign out of gold and platinum with white flags circling the sign. Have someone stand in the middle of it and negotiate with the dragon. It'll cost us some gold, but surely a skilled negotiator, meaning not the young lord, is more than capable of hatching out a good deal," Ricket voices his opinion.



"Well that's... not a bad idea. We've been so busy thinking of killing it, so it never crossed my mind.  However if the deal is to work it has to be symbiotic and though my lands so both we and the dragon become richer.Though I think we can sweeten the deal."
Ulysesn looks at Troyce.
"I need 3 of those platinum bars you're carrying as insurance for whoever is decided to speak to the dragon."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 2, 2013)

"I suggested speaking to it.  You said it was your duty." Yuki half scoffs at the ranger, "Then you get to go talk to 'im."


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2013)

"Give me a run down on what your country has in economy. I've just seen farmland and villages, what else does your country produce?

It will not care for anything other than shinies, most likely. Also as far as negotiating goes, I am against Tassara trying to negotiate anything. She's a lose canon as far as wording and language goes. If you word anything wrong, the dragon can take it as lose as possible and you still have a binding contract. Meaning it could do anything within the deal and you can't complain about it at all.

Negotiating with something more powerful than yourself and letting slip any words is pretty much a death sentence not only to yourself but to the deal as well. Tassara is nice, she is capable of sweet talking with people, but properly negotiating with beings more powerful than herself she got no skills in this art form," Ricket says and displays his as a negotiator.

Diplomacy:
1d20+8
17+8 = 25

"Sorry, Yuki. Ulysesn right now is off his game. Him being a lord has  gotten to his head, and negotiating isn't his strong point. I mean look  at him, he's been flirting with Makena for a few days now, and he still  hasn't gotten into her bed, yet.

You really think he's capable of negotiating a deal with a cloud dragon,  who's more powerful and in a far better commanding position than Makena  is?

Leave the proper negotiating to someone with skills in it. 

Ulysesn what are the surrounding lands political situation? I mean is  there tension or are the neighboring countries all buddy buddy?" Ricket  says.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 2, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Give me a run down on what your country has in economy. I've just seen farmland and villages, what else does your country produce?
> 
> It will not care for anything other than shinies, most likely. Also as far as negotiating goes, I am against Tassara trying to negotiate anything. She's a lose canon as far as wording and language goes. If you word anything wrong, the dragon can take it as lose as possible and you still have a binding contract. Meaning it could do anything within the deal and you can't complain about it at all.
> 
> ...


"My homeland is known for
Ulysesn pauses as if realizing something and all of the blood rushes to his face
"Hahahahhahaha. Of Course that explains so much."
Ulysesn seems to be in tears
"My country is known for mining Ricket, do you know what that actually means for me?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2013)

"What sort of minerals? Iron, Mithral, Gold, Copper, Silver? No, I am unfamiliar what it means to you," Ricket says.

"Also where are the mines and where is the closes town or city with a giant market and refinery for the ore. Or the closest harbor? I'll need to know this if I am to negotiate with a dragon."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 2, 2013)

Muk said:


> "What sort of minerals? Iron, Mithral, Gold, Copper, Silver? No, I am unfamiliar what it means to you," Ricket says.
> "Also where are the mines and where is the closes town or city with a giant market and refinery for the ore. Or the closest harbor? I'll need to know this if I am to negotiate with a dragon."


((I dunno myself, but... lets see how much leeway moogle gives))
"All of them in abundance. Ricket have you had a good look at this place when you walked? Does this seem like a place that has miners?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2013)

"This place looks like farmers to me. Open plains lots of villages and farmland, nothing points to mines. Unless they haven't discovered them, yet. Either way, this will give a lot of leeway for us to negotiate a deal and maybe even protection.

Where is the closest river? You will need to transport the minerals for sale or refinement and a river is the easiest and fastest route to do just that. Best to negotiate a deal where he overlooks the transport route of his income. That way the people working can feel save from thieves and robbery," Ricket thinks out loud.

"As far as the location of the negotiation, the town center would probably be best. That way we can have a negotiation at gun point. I will need people with javelins, bolas, and tanglefoot bags. Also the entangle spell will need to be readied. A few visible and manned Balista will be needed as well. There is no point in being timid against someone as powerful as a dragon. We need to level the playing field as much as possible if negotiation are to be successful."

"Dee can't you make a few bombs that explode if the dragon tries to lift off with the gold? It would be rather helpful in trying to negotiate with it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2013)

Dee shakes her head as she works over the Dragon's Bane. "Are you sure that the tanglefoot bags are going to work...Dragons don't seem to be the kind of have issues with that sort of thing seeing as how they're able to fly," she sighs as she leans forward a little bit and combs her hand through her hair. 

"The Dragon's Bane in an open wound wasn't a bad idea. I could possibly make a bullet filled with it; I've never filled a bullet with liquid before though."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 2, 2013)

Muk said:


> "This place looks like farmers to me. Open plains lots of villages and farmland, nothing points to mines. Unless they haven't discovered them, yet. Either way, this will give a lot of leeway for us to negotiate a deal and maybe even protection.
> 
> Where is the closest river? You will need to transport the minerals for sale or refinement and a river is the easiest and fastest route to do just that. Best to negotiate a deal where he overlooks the transport route of his income. That way the people working can feel save from thieves and robbery," Ricket thinks out loud.


Ulysesn begins to grit his teeth
"Exactly Farmers! Not miners in the bitterest of cold!
This is the past Ricket, before my lands were known I'm going to repeat the same exact thing I- my ancestor did. That Dragon could very well still be alive if it is..."
Ulysesn's eyes glint and he begins to loosen up.
"If that's why this dream is here then we can find out that dragon's weakness here in the dream, where it was wounded. I have to speak to the Dragon Ricket no one else. Though I wouldn't mind the blessings."


Muk said:


> "As far as the location of the negotiation, the town center would probably be best. That way we can have a negotiation at gun point. I will need people with javelins, bolas, and tanglefoot bags. Also the entangle spell will need to be readied. A few visible and manned Balista will be needed as well. There is no point in being timid against someone as powerful as a dragon. We need to level the playing field as much as possible if negotiation are to be successful."



"You're kidding right, this isn't my future kingdom, do you honestly think there are such things in abundance here or something?
But fine, I'll see what I can do."
Lord Ulysesn follows Rickets instructions as best he can with what he has and gathers as much resources as can possibly get out of the village.
((as in moogle you can take over there because I'm practically flying blind.)


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2013)

"So what if it is alive in your world. Even if it is the same dragon, we still don't stand much of a chance fighting against it. A Gun point negotiation is the best we'll get out of it. If anything we may get some extra intel out of it with some careful negotiation, but don't bet on it. Get the deal done first and then you can try and question it for its motives etc. Secure this kingdom from a dragon threat with its mining resources and let the people live in peace. Any thoughts on killing the dragons are just fantasies at this point," Ricket says. "At least not without great sacrifices."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2013)

"Oh!" Dee throws her arms up dropping her mortar and pestle. "I forgot I have bombs! We can totally blow something up," she writhes her hands together with a smile plastered on her face. 

She grabs her tools and goes back to mixing. "Sorry."


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2013)

"So how much damage could your bombs do, if we stack them together and under a hoard of gold and platinum? I need the explosion to be as big as possible. Like so big, it blows up the entire town or more if needed. 

There is absolutely no reason to hold back on the explosive nature of these bombs if I am going to negotiate at gun point anyways. Might as well hold on to a joker card in my hand," Ricket asks Dee.

(i.e. make the explosion radius bigger somehow xD)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 2, 2013)

Muk said:


> "So what if it is alive in your world. Even if it is the same dragon, we still don't stand much of a chance fighting against it. A Gun point negotiation is the best we'll get out of it. If anything we may get some extra intel out of it with some careful negotiation, but don't bet on it. Get the deal done first and then you can try and question it for its motives etc. Secure this kingdom from a dragon threat with its mining resources and let the people live in peace. Any thoughts on killing the dragons are just fantasies at this point," Ricket says. "At least not without great sacrifices."




"Fine then you're right, we'll combine it with our other plans in case things go badly. It's just a dream after all."


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Oh!" Dee throws her arms up dropping her mortar and pestle. "I forgot I have bombs! We can totally blow something up," she writhes her hands together with a smile plastered on her face.
> 
> She grabs her tools and goes back to mixing. "Sorry."



"Dee, can you also use that dragon's bane in explosives possibly?"


Muk said:


> "So how much damage could your bombs do, if we stack them together and under a hoard of gold and platinum? I need the explosion to be as big as possible. Like so big, it blows up the entire town or more if needed.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason to hold back on the explosive nature of these bombs if I am going to negotiate at gun point anyways. Might as well hold on to a joker card in my hand," Ricket asks Dee.
> 
> (i.e. make the explosion radius bigger somehow xD)


"Oh yea blow up the town, wooo go me."
Ulysesn says this in the most sarcastic way possible in a way that seems to imply something.
"I'm sure the townspeople would LOVE that."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2013)

Dee falls silent for a moment. "You don't usually put liquid in explosives like this. Explosions are for...well explosive stuff and metal balls and the like," she sighs. 

"I can try to rig something up."


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2013)

"You want this negotiation to be successful or not? You can always rebuild a town. Lives are far harder to replace. A instantaneous threat to its life is certainly a far better gun point negotiation than just have arrows and Balista. Your poison won't be a guaranteed win either. We will need all our options if we are to be successful. Better to put the town at risk than the lives itself," Ricket replies. 

"We could coat the platinum and gold coins with the poison. If I blow the bombs the coins are certain to hit the dragon one way or another."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 2, 2013)

Muk said:


> "You want this negotiation to be successful or not? You can always rebuild a town. Lives are far harder to replace. A instantaneous threat to its life is certainly a far better gun point negotiation than just have arrows and Balista. Your poison won't be a guaranteed win either. We will need all our options if we are to be successful. Better to put the town at risk than the lives itself," Ricket replies.
> 
> "We could coat the platinum and gold coins with the poison. If I blow the bombs the coins are certain to hit the dragon one way or another."



"Go for it I hardly care anymore. Take lead, I'm sure your gods will be proud of you."
Ulysesn starts to make his way towards one of the nearby houses.
"I'll just rest while you lot do all of the work, I won't lift a finger and I'll get all of the credit anyway. Good luck try not to die."
Ulysesn's words start to become sarcastically poisonous he then enters the nearby house.


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2013)

"Well, seems like our esteemed leader is off to go and 'duck and cover'," Ricket says in a sarcastic voice.

"Ok, this is how I want to setup the trap and negotiation."


*Spoiler*: _image_ 










"Duncan I need you to cast dancing lights and enhance the shininess of the gold coins. Druids someone has to cast two fire traps on both chests. The password is going to be 'coins'. I need to be able to open the first chest after all.

I'll need the platinum bars as well as all the coins. The bombs go to the bottom of the chest, and the platinum bars will cover the top of it.

Prepare a few jugs of wine and a few cattle beasts for a feast. It may take a while to negotiate and talking over food is always better than just empty handed. 

Anyone good with perfumes? We will need to hide the smell of gunpowder and explosive from the chests. Put some pretty strong perfume inside of it masking its smell.

Now as far as manning the traps goes. Have the volunteers equipped with bolas and tanglefoot bags. The warriors capable of throwing javelins shall be armed with them and the poison.

Poison a few dozen gold and platinum coins with the poison as well. May as well do it for safety. 

Druids I need you all ready with the entangle spell, ready to fire it in an instance should negotiation fail. 

Also grant me some resistance against its freezing breath, it's probably its most powerful weapon. 

Dee don't forget to make the explosion as big as possible and enjoy the explosion should it come to happen.

Hayao I leave the rest of the combat preparations for you to lead. I'll need to prepare myself for some negotiations in the morning," Ricket says.

He'll enhance the chest of platinum and hoard of gold with a silent image. It shall make it look bigger and shinier. It shall be a spectacle that makes the theater known as Hollywood pale in comparison.

The chest that is in the open is also covered as part of the silent image. The image shall hide all traces of any explosives or traps. 

Ricket will sit on top of the hoard of coins. His weapons is actually out of reach on the bottom of the hoard. He's got a plate with food and drinks on it, and has one foot stretched out to the chest of platinum. The chest is open displaying the bars of platinum.

Thus sitting on the hoard of gold, he waits for the dragon to arrive.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 2, 2013)

"Hang on are ye proposing that we not kill the dragon?" Duncan asks confused.


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2013)

"Yeah, pretty much. No point in letting blood flow if you can solve this diplomatically," Ricket replies.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 2, 2013)

"Yer gonna try diplomacy with a dragon? Mate, there's no way we can ensure that the dragon will keep it's word. Judgin by the fact that it's just attackin villages for the fun of it, I'm no sure that it's the type te keep its word."

"This plan with our loot is a good one, don't get me wrong - but only in the capacity of making it think we are surrenderin and then hittin it wit a sucker punch. We can kill this thing. Those that can hide or use a vanish spell should use it. I can make several folk disappear and we can launch a surprise attack that it won't even see comin!"


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2013)

"I'd say we see for ourselves what his true character is. If he ain't much to keep his word than by all means we use this farce to kill him. Let us try diplomacy first, if it doesn't work we can always resort to violence," Ricket replies to Duncan's suggestion.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 2, 2013)

Duncan chews on the thought a little. 

"Well just be sure whilst yer talkin ye don't get eaten. A few of us can give ye some resistances but not much we can do if it decides to swallow ye whole."

"Right then - we need a plan for when shit hits the fan."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Yeah, pretty much. No point in letting blood flow if you can solve this diplomatically," Ricket replies.



"I really doubt this dragon will follow your advice and accept the deal, Ricket. He has been winning all this time and he can take the treasure easily, just because he can. Besides, what if he's not really interested on your offer? He might be motivated by something other than riches... In which case you will be a goner."

"There aren't many spells we can offer you as protection for something like that"

"In any case, the Dragonbane should be still an option if he falls for the trap" she tells Dee.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Yer gonna try diplomacy with a dragon? Mate, there's no way we can ensure that the dragon will keep it's word. Judgin by the fact that it's just attackin villages for the fun of it, I'm no sure that it's the type te keep its word."
> 
> "This plan with our loot is a good one, don't get me wrong - but only in the capacity of making it think we are surrenderin and then hittin it wit a sucker punch. We can kill this thing. Those that can hide or use a vanish spell should use it. I can make several folk disappear and we can launch a surprise attack that it won't even see comin!"



Dragons are just as capable of keeping their word as humans, depending on the type. And they're hyper-intelligent. More so than any of us," Dee explains.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Lord Ulysesn follows Rickets instructions as best he can with what he has and gathers as much resources as can possibly get out of the village.
> ((as in moogle you can take over there because I'm practically flying blind.)


This village (and all the villages really) is mostly agriculture based, it supports the surrounding farms and ranches.  It also provides some secondary crafts (weaving flax and wool into cloth and making cloth goods, some minor carpentry and the like).

There is a stream running through town but it's not really enough to support trade.

The village is only a few hundred people normally, most of those have already fled.  The ones that remain are the ones that are too rooted in the village to abandon it.

The city (where the group was dispatched from in the dream) is much larger (~10000 people).  It further processes the goods received from the villages (clothes, tapestries, etc) and also has some minor mining from the more hilly areas in it's influence (mostly silver).

What sort of "resources" are you looking for?  Coin?


----------



## Vergil (Aug 2, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dragons are just as capable of keeping their word as humans, depending on the type. And they're hyper-intelligent. More so than any of us," Dee explains.



"No doubtin that, but just like humans they can decide their verbal agreement is not worth the paper its written on. Plus this dragon doesn't seem like the noble, upstandin sorta dragon that'll keep its word."

A thought hits Duncan,

"Wait a sec, all our loot...." Duncan is vaguely aware that this is a dream but is struggling to grasp it. "Somethin doesn't feel right. I mean it's like I think I'll be mighty pissed off if we offer all our loot to this dragon."

"No, I wanna kill it. I say we whittle down it's mental defenses then I can use Suggestion or Slumber on it and we can either convince it to not terrorise humans again whilst saving our loot, or we launch a full scale assault whilst it's sleeping. Kaylee can keep using Ray of sickening until it works - that'll strip away it's will. Kiyro and I will use evil eye and my resistance Rocker. If other mages have anything that will make it more susceptible to a mind assault then use it then."

"Meantime the other team focus on poisoning it's wound, that no doubt will help our cause too." 

"Once enough of it's will is down, I'll try the suggestion spell. If that doesn't work then Slumber."

"I think we should try to restrict it's movements and actions. I know one of my spells frigid touch will make it staggered, if anyone has a spell like that then use it. You're more than welcome to look at my spellbook and copy it if ye can."

"So our strategy is twofold - one poison the wound and restrict it's movements, and two strip away its mental barriers and launch a mental assault."

"Tassy, Hayao - what do you think?" Duncan turns to the elected leaders of the group.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2013)

"Well, what color was the Dragon?" Dee asks.


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2013)

Ricket wants to know how the annual yield in lbs or barrels are for the silver found. That way he may be able to propose a long term 'relationship'. Or the annual yield of all the products in this country for that matter. Better have the whole picture if he wants to make some sort of monetary deal with a dragon.

"It was light blue, none of the standard ones. Rather a rare case from what I understand," Ricket answers Dee's question.

"And Duncan we will honor a deal once it is made. If he's a shady ass then by all means go smash his ass. If not and no further blood needs flowing, I prefer working it out peacefully. And you will honor the trade made."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2013)

Dee is going to try and reason out the demeanor of the Dragon. 

*Knowledge Arcana
1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22)*


----------



## Vergil (Aug 2, 2013)

"Literally all our money here mate....you know - not even gonna try and argue here. I'm leavin this one up te Tassy and Hayao." Duncan rubs his head.


----------



## kluang (Aug 2, 2013)

Muk said:


> Ricket wants to know how the annual yield in lbs or barrels are for the silver found. That way he may be able to propose a long term 'relationship'. Or the annual yield of all the products in this country for that matter. Better have the whole picture if he wants to make some sort of monetary deal with a dragon.
> 
> "It was light blue, none of the standard ones. Rather a rare case from what I understand," Ricket answers Dee's question.
> 
> "And Duncan we will honor a deal once it is made. If he's a shady ass then by all means go smash his ass. If not and no further blood needs flowing, I prefer working it out peacefully. And you will honor the trade made."



"Are you freaking serious? Thats our money. That we get from our sweat and blood. And you just gonna hand it over? Either he's shady or not the dragon will fall down."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2013)

"Not that I wouldn't spend all that money to save a village, but is very, very likely he doesn't want to even hear you talk, eats you, and THEN  takes the money... I wouldn't want to risk it or risk *you* like that"


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2013)

"A risk willingly took," Ricket replies. "You ain't gonna get a better chance to talk or trap a dragon with a hoard of gold."

He's sticking to the plan.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2013)

"Ricket, there's no 'plan' if no one is following it. You are being delusional..." Tassara shakes her head and turns to *Hayao*. "What do you think? The stories said the dragon was actually defeated, right? I don't know how, but it was actually done. We have the dragonbane, we have know the kind of dragon that it is and we know what he's immune to"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 2, 2013)

"I agree with Duncan.  There's no way in _hell_ that'll make me agree to it.  Dragons don't...They...Dragons are to prideful to agree to something legitimately." Yuki takes two steps backwards and crosses her arms, "I suggest we work as a team, maybe do a majority vote when something like this happens again."  She watches the group from her current position.

"I don't appreciate being talked down to, or ignored." she grumbles.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 2, 2013)

The elf's deep grey eyes follow Ulysesn as he retreats into the house, and he rubs his forehead, shaking his head as he rises from the sitting position he'd maintained while listening intently to what had been said...and not said.  "First of all," Hayao begins, walking towards the trap Ricket's so intent on setting up.  "That is not *your *money to place in this gambit.  It is _ours_."  He angles a few thin fingers to push his spectacles into place.  "This act of diplomacy is fine if you'd prefer to risk your own life; knights of my Order would gladly risk their lives to defeat supernatural threats terrorizing civilians...*however*."  The samurais tone goes colder, and when he next speaks it is a great deal quicker as well.  "There's no need to put our trap within the same area as our gold.  You can easily set it up so that the explosives are concealed underground with the gold and negotiating area set up in such a way that it favors him landing in a certain spot.  I do not see the sense in risking all of this one resource in such a way, and I cannot condone it either.  I doubt your ability to treat with a dragon besides."

He turns to the rest of the militia and towns people who have come forth to help.  "Our opening move will more than likely be this trap, and then attempting to entangle the dragon with spells and whittling down his defenses.  What this means for you, however, is that you'll need to help apply damage to it externally, more than likely applying constant damage to the joint wound if we can locate it initially.  I will attempt to ferret out any other possible weaknesses; and you will act under my direction, in Ulysesn's absence on the spot.  Each townsperson should operate the heavy crossbow of one of our mercenaries as the mercenaries are occupied with javelin vollies.  This is because a crossbow is rather straightforward in operation, does not require much manual strength to fire, and will not be a primary source of damage.  It's just about all we can afford to let miss due to the poor accuracy of the wielder."  Hayao picks up and handles the spear with the dragon's blood.  "I will assist you as I can."  He tosses his whetstone to the second in command he's spoken to before about the general experience of everyone present.  "And whet all of your javelins with this, for good luck.  Please let us do our best to fight this threat; lives are too precious to forfeit to useless bloodshed.  Please understand that you are to be the front line, the first defense against this beast, once our trap is sprung."  Hayao pauses, motioning to every adventurer gathered.  "They're all very talented...so please put your faith in them as well.  Let's work towards this goal while assisting one another as best we can."  He bows to all of them, and leaves them to get ready, probably to draw up more specific formations for them, and speak to Ulysesn, more than likely opening by questioning what the hell he was doing (in as polite a way as possible) in his own dream.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2013)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I agree with Duncan.  There's no way in _hell_ that'll make me agree to it.  Dragons don't...They...Dragons are to prideful to agree to something legitimately." Yuki takes two steps backwards and crosses her arms, "I suggest we work as a team, maybe do a majority vote when something like this happens again."  She watches the group from her current position.
> 
> "I don't appreciate being talked down to, or ignored." she grumbles.



"Dragons behave differently based on type, there's no hard and fast rule for how it will behave. If it's Blue it's more likely to listen to us than if it's Red, for instance."



Hidden Nin said:


> The elf's deep grey eyes follow Ulysesn as he retreats into the house, and he rubs his forehead, shaking his head as he rises from the sitting position he'd maintained while listening intently to what had been said...and not said.  "First of all," Hayao begins, walking towards the trap Ricket's so intent on setting up.  "That is not *your *money to place in this gambit.  It is _ours_."  He angles a few thin fingers to push his spectacles into place.  "This act of diplomacy is fine if you'd prefer to risk your own life; knights of my Order would gladly risk their lives to defeat supernatural threats terrorizing civilians...*however*."  The samurais tone goes colder, and when he next speaks it is a great deal quicker as well.  "There's no need to put our trap within the same area as our gold.  You can easily set it up so that the explosives are concealed underground with the gold and negotiating area set up in such a way that it favors him landing in a certain spot.  I do not see the sense in risking all of this one resource in such a way, and I cannot condone it either.  I doubt your ability to treat with a dragon besides."
> 
> He turns to the rest of the militia and towns people who have come forth to help.  "Our opening move will more than likely be this trap, and then attempting to entangle the dragon with spells and whittling down his defenses.  What this means for you, however, is that you'll need to help apply damage to it externally, more than likely applying constant damage to the joint wound if we can locate it initially.  I will attempt to ferret out any other possible weaknesses; and you will act under my direction, in Ulysesn's absence on the spot.  Each townsperson should operate the heavy crossbow of one of our mercenaries as the mercenaries are occupied with javelin vollies.  This is because a crossbow is rather straightforward in operation, does not require much manual strength to fire, and will not be a primary source of damage.  It's just about all we can afford to let miss due to the poor accuracy of the wielder."  Hayao picks up and handles the spear with the dragon's blood.  "I will assist you as I can."  He tosses his whetstone to the second in command he's spoken to before about the general experience of everyone present.  "And whet all of your javelins with this, for good luck.  Please let us do our best to fight this threat; lives are too precious to forfeit to useless bloodshed.  Please understand that you are to be the front line, the first defense against this beast, once our trap is sprung."  Hayao pauses, motioning to every adventurer gathered.  "They're all very talented...so please put your faith in them as well.  Let's work towards this goal while assisting one another as best we can."  He bows to all of them, and leaves them to get ready, probably to draw up more specific formations for them, and speak to Ulysesn, more than likely opening by questioning what the hell he was doing (in as polite a way as possible) in his own dream.



"Well...these are my bombs, I don't want to use them all in one go," Dee pouts.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 2, 2013)

After the tirades Kaylee approaches *Dee*.  Standing next to her the Druid pulls out a small orb that is the shape and size of a sling bullet.  "You seem to know a lot about this stuff."  She offers the bullet to Dee.  "I was given this by a gnome alchemist.  He wasn't sure exactly what he created but he figured it would give a large explosion.  I thought maybe you or *Drell* might be able to figure it out or make it useful in this situation."  She gives a smile.  "Honestly I have been kind of nervous about using it...."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 2, 2013)

"Yer right...Probably wise not to use all the bombs in one go. Yer the expert on those things - how do you think we should use em?" Duncan asks Dee attempting not to look down her top (too obviously)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 2, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Dragons behave differently based on type, there's no hard and fast rule for how it will behave. If it's Blue it's more likely to listen to us than if it's Red, for instance."
> 
> 
> 
> "Well...these are my bombs, I don't want to use them all in one go," Dee pouts.



"My statement simply encompassed however Ricket intended to use them; I haven't the mind for explosives, so I simply defer my explanation to how he intended to use them.  I'd also like to apologize for any assumptions people have levied in terms of your ability to make things; that is not proper, in a man or woman.  Your talents are unique, and should not be taken for granted."  He bows to Dee as well, and really goes to talk with Ulysesn this time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2013)

Dee accepts the thing from Kaylee and looks it over. "Thanks," she mutters as she lifts her goggles to better inspect the thing. 

*Perception: *
   1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25) 

*Alchemy Check: *
   1d20+10 → [20,10] = (30) 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, waste of good rolls.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2013)

Tassara nods to Hayao. "Alright, I'll provide the entanglement. I'll cast first my spiritual weapon and direct it while we cast... it's force might be able to bypass any resistance the dragon might have." 

"If he attempts to cast a spell, I'll silence him with my magic too"

"I would recommend to avoid being on the open before it lands... That's just invite for a buffet."


Tassara explains what can she offer:

Pre-fight: Tassara can cast x1 Resist Energy (10 cold),  x2 Bull's Strength/Cat's grace. Most likely Cat's grace for ranged attacks... I need to know who's going to get these.


As it lands on the trap - Spiritual Weapon auto directed to target dragon at all times. +9 force weapon [1d8+1] x3 (bypasses DR)

Once on ground- Entangle, Entangle, Entangle. 

Variables:
*If it casts spells - Silence on an arrow/bolt/javelin on him
*If party is being rapestomp'd she spams Channeling heal. 2d10


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "My statement simply encompassed however Ricket intended to use them; I haven't the mind for explosives, so I simply defer my explanation to how he intended to use them.  I'd also like to apologize for any assumptions people have levied in terms of your ability to make things; that is not proper, in a man or woman.  Your talents are unique, and should not be taken for granted."  He bows to Dee as well, and really goes to talk with Ulysesn this time.



"Well, thank you, but if we're intending to put bombs near money or anything else everyone needs to know there could be damage to whatever is near there," she explains pulling the goggles back down. She rolls the object that Kaylee has given her around in her hands over and over and hefts it up and down to feel it's weight against her palm. 

"The point is that most of you won't want to engage in combat with that thing if the bombs are going off near it. A dragon isn't some Orcs or an animal--if it suspects deception or something it won't let itself be blown up. And if you're there to occupy it you'll be blown up." Dee grimaces slightly. 

"I plan to be safely out of the way considering how I fight, but some of you don't have that luxury."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2013)

"If I have time to prepare my spells and such before the battle takes place, I will be much more helpful," Drell says. "I can enlarge you, shield you, give you protection from the cold. The dragon will be resistant to magic, so it might be best for our casters to take more of a supporting role in this fight."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 2, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee is going to try and reason out the demeanor of the Dragon.
> 
> *Knowledge Arcana
> 1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22)*


It's fairly obvious the dragon doesn't consider the villages a threat and he doesn't seem to be looking for anything so likely he's sending a message of some sort.

It could be revenge for some perceived slight or simply a statement that he's the power in the area now.




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee accepts the thing from Kaylee and looks it over. "Thanks," she mutters as she lifts her goggles to better inspect the thing.
> 
> *Perception: *
> 1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25)
> ...


((Heh, I had forgotten all about those things  ))

They're small glass globes filled with some sort of sparkling liquid.  Dee thinks it might be oil of impact though it would be rather scary to carry around such devices without careful protection.

If the liquid's subjected to a strong impact it will explode violently, 2d6 force damage to the target, 2d4 splash damage out to 5'.

((Note it's a sling bullet not a firearm bullet))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "My statement simply encompassed however Ricket intended to use them; I haven't the mind for explosives, so I simply defer my explanation to how he intended to use them.  I'd also like to apologize for any assumptions people have levied in terms of your ability to make things; that is not proper, in a man or woman.  Your talents are unique, and should not be taken for granted."  He bows to Dee as well, and really goes to talk with Ulysesn this time.


Ulysesn see's Hayao enter the meager house.
The ranger seems to be sitting down and thinking about something with a paper in his hand. He puts it away as soon as Hayao enters.
"What do you want?"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 2, 2013)

"So Hayao, how do we split the group or position us? I've got minor healin hex for some instant health but I can only use it once per person. If ye want te keep Tassy on the poison side then that'd be fine. Basically I think it would be a good idea te split the party so we're on either side of the dragon. Since it's just one big guy rather than a bunch of smaller shites it might work better - but I leave that up te ye."

Duncan looks at the townsfolk, "Do you guys have a large net or somethin that we can maybe throw on the dragon? It won't do much but it might buy us some time. Maybe some caltrops or bolas to restrict movement further?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 2, 2013)

Hayao nods to Duncan before he departs, bowing to Ulysesn as he brings his arms into the folds of his sleeves.  "I think it would be prudent to return.  This is not our path to follow; things will not resolve themselves without your involvement, Ulysesn-san.  And I need your input with organizing the formations."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao nods to Duncan before he departs, bowing to Ulysesn as he brings his arms into the folds of his sleeves.  "I think it would be prudent to return.  This is not our path to follow; things will not resolve themselves without your involvement, Ulysesn-san.  And I need your input with organizing the formations."



"I don't think you'd need advice from the blood of someone who cursed the lands. My leadership would likely make things worse. 
I'm thinking I should just leave I've already have what I came for and I don't think I could stand knowing much more."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 2, 2013)

Hayao's expression turns grim.  "I'd need you to explain further before I can assess this situation properly.  Please do not speak in holes.  You don't have to rest those burdens on your shoulders alone.  We are here to assist one another, not walk alongside without any contact.  Now please."  The elf's expression softens, and he removes his glasses.  "Allow me to help."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao's expression turns grim.  "I'd need you to explain further before I can assess this situation properly.  Please do not speak in holes.  You don't have to rest those burdens on your shoulders alone.  We are here to assist one another, not walk alongside without any contact.  Now please."  The elf's expression softens, and he removes his glasses.  "Allow me to help."



"We are currently in the lands of Dnalge in the past. 
It's not a mining town, but a farming one instead. 
Yet in the future it's cold and mostly mining. I'm sorry I mean our present, it's rather confusing to be in a role of your ancestor."
Ulysesn makes a sigh
"As you can probably tell I'm considered of royal blood here and in the present that which is descended from here I- he who becomes king. Which means I can make a claim...to the entire kingdom of Dnalge in the future, I mean present. Originally I was going to prove my worth so I could claim it since there are so many nobles."

Ulysesn gets up
"But it also means that my ancestor must have made the deal. To suddenly go from a land capable of farming then to a land of cold and mining for ores means he must have. It drastically alters my plans for the future having to deal with my own mistakes. err."

Ulysesn looks nervous
"I'm sorry it must sound like I'm going mad to you. Perhaps I could make a comparison... 
What if the person you're searching for found out he's descended from a line of magicians that made a deal with a powerful currently living devil in his quest that effects his entire kingdom. What would you think he would do? "


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 2, 2013)

Hayao blinks, slowly processing Ulysesn's entire explanation, the cogs of his mind taking a gradual turn.  "I do not understand the source of your caution or fear.  Do you believe your actions here will affect the nature of Dnalgne in the present?  Or do you suddenly find what you'd been ready to work for has been yours all along?  Or do you dread the fact that perhaps your ancestors had made a deal with a dragon to attain their status and the kingdom?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao blinks, slowly processing Ulysesn's entire explanation, the cogs of his mind taking a gradual turn.  "I do not understand the source of your caution or fear.  Do you believe your actions here will affect the nature of Dnalgne in the present?  Or do you suddenly find what you'd been ready to work for has been yours all along?  Or do you dread the fact that perhaps your ancestors had made a deal with a dragon to attain their status and the kingdom?"



"All of those things. It brings me great shame to have caused any of this."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 2, 2013)

Hayao straightens his posture, resting a hand on the hilt of his sword, the other arm hanging limply in the sleeve of his kimono.  "Ah.  Then your course of action is simple, Ulysesn.  What your ancestors did has no bearing, at this point.  What you do now will determine if _you _have the right to lay claim in the present.  If you do not take charge now, and handle this matter, how can you reason you're fit to lead Dnalgne when we return?  I can guarantee that neither the Toyatomi Clan, nor the Order of Tajiya, would pledge themselves to you if you shied away from what needs to be done now."  

Hayao releases his arm from the folds of his kimono, resting his hand on Ulysesn's shoulder as he mirrored the young man's gaze.  Of note were a very odd array of small nicks and cuts all about his bicep and forearm, all long since healed, but none faded with time.  "Dash from your mind what has happened, or what may have been done by your ancestors.  Your actions now determine the path you might walk when we are released from this Realm.  Take charge and see your resolve reflected in the state of things when we return.  Do not allow your destiny to orchestrate you.  Master _your _destiny with _your _own hands, Ulysesn."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao straightens his posture, resting a hand on the hilt of his sword, the other arm hanging limply in the sleeve of his kimono.  "Ah.  Then your course of action is simple, Ulysesn.  What your ancestors did has no bearing, at this point.  What you do now will determine if _you _have the right to lay claim in the present.  If you do not take charge now, and handle this matter, how can you reason you're fit to lead Dnalgne when we return?  I can guarantee that neither the Toyatomi Clan, nor the Order of Tajiya, would pledge themselves to you if you shied away from what needs to be done now."
> 
> Hayao releases his arm from the folds of his kimono, resting his hand on Ulysesn's shoulder as he mirrored the young man's gaze.  Of note were a very odd array of small nicks and cuts all about his bicep and forearm, all long since healed, but none faded with time.  "Dash from your mind what has happened, or what may have been done by your ancestors.  Your actions now determine the path you might walk when we are released from this Realm.  Take charge and see your resolve reflected in the state of things when we return.  Do not allow your destiny to orchestrate you.  Master _your _destiny with _your _own hands, Ulysesn."



"Yes, you're right! Screw this so called Fate, these bloodlines and everything else they need my help!"
Ulysesn gets ups
"We're going to lure this dragon here in a trap and kill it!"
He hurriedly exits the house to get a view on the current situation.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 2, 2013)

"Lord Ulysesn, now that yer refreshed how about we strategise a bit. I think before this night is done we need te be specific with the spell casters as te what spells ye want. Just give us the word an we'll prepare 'em for tomorrow." Duncan says.

"We also need te sort our formations out."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 2, 2013)

Hayao emerges from the house just after the young Lord, rubbing his chin pensively as he considered the chances they now held.  A capable combat strategy would be difficult to come by, but more than anything they needed a valid way of keeping the creature's attention as they continued their assaults from range centered on its wounded joint.

First, he gathers Drell and Dee.  "Could I inquire with you both about something regarding explosives?  They are something I lack knowledge on.  Since you do not believe it wise to use all of them at once, how should we go about spacing out their use, without the dragon avoiding them after the trap is sprung?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 2, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Lord Ulysesn, now that yer refreshed how about we strategise a bit. I think before this night is done we need te be specific with the spell casters as te what spells ye want. Just give us the word an we'll prepare 'em for tomorrow." Duncan says.
> 
> "We also need te sort our formations out."



"Ricket's plan has some merits, so we'll use some of it. It a makes a good lure. As for the location of it I believe it should be here the place with the most cover and closed in."

"I don't know that much about magic, but we have to do something less combative lower it's defenses and attack it's mind as best we can and strike. But the spells have to be all from different sources. It would be best to ask Drell about that. We can't do anything in a straight on fight. I'll try to come up with a solid plan, but there are many of you with different kinds of magic."
Lord Ulysesn looks over the town
"We need to rally the townspeople to help us fight along with any weapons in the village."
He looks at Tassara
"I believe she can convince most of them."
Lord Ulysesn walks over and talks to Tassara then takes her hands looking into her eyes
((fluff))
"I need you to try to convince the people to help us fight. Time is of the essence, if we do not hurry we may fail."

Lord Ulysesn then returns to Duncan 
"I'll be more specific of where to position the soldiers and villagers. Let us walk there first."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 3, 2013)

"But before we go."
Lord Ulysesn walks over to Drell
"Is there a way you can find out more about the dragon, possibly everything about it even if just temporary?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2013)

"There might," Drell says, rooting around in his pack. He removes his cognotagen, injecting it into his neck with a brief grimace, and then pulls an elixer of Fox's cunning out and downs it.

His mind expands rapidly, thoughts speeding up, and the entire world gets just a bit clearer. "I'm going to hate you when this wears off," Drell says. "I thought I was smart before, but this is incredible. How can you stand being so monumentally stupid? Does the knowledge of your own inadequacy not tear at you every minute of every day?"

*Knowledge: Arcana*

Roll(1d20)+21:
17,+21
Total:38

((Hell, let's throw in a Knowledge: Local while Drell's all hyped up on stimulants))

*Knowledge: Local*

Roll(1d20)+18:
16,+18
Total:34

Specifically, Drell is looking for places around the attack sites that the dragon could reasonably live. Maybe learning where the thing's home base is could give advantages the group hasn't thought of yet.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> *Knowledge: Arcana*
> 
> Roll(1d20)+21:
> 17,+21
> Total:38


Drell's opinion of a direct attack on the dragon is pessimistic to say the least.  The thick hide of the dragon will be almost impossible to penetrate with mundane weapons, magical resistance means that magic will face similar problems.

To make things worse mature cloud dragons have the ability to transform into a cloud-like gaseous form.  It might be possible to repel the dragon from the village but there's little hope of keeping it here if the dragon feels things aren't going well for it.



Nicodemus said:


> *Knowledge: Local*
> 
> Roll(1d20)+18:
> 16,+18
> ...


Cloud dragons typically like to live very high up in the mountains, it's actually somewhat unusual for one to be in this region at all.

Based on the direction it was headed when they saw it it's likely living in the hilly region, probably as high up as it can get and still find a cave or shelter of some sort.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 4, 2013)

While the others plan Makenna finds the village inn.  Apparently its owner has already abandoned the town however most of his wares were left behind.  As the day progresses to evening she finds a comforting touch of normalcy in the rhythms of opening kegs and serving drinks to townsmen as their workdays wind down.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 4, 2013)

"Here's a wee question fer ye? How come the dragon didn't kill everyone in the village when it easily could have. Before we attack, maybe a wee chat te it might be good. Might I suggest Kaylee and Tassy do the talkin'."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 4, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Here's a wee question fer ye? How come the dragon didn't kill everyone in the village when it easily could have. Before we attack, maybe a wee chat te it might be good. Might I suggest Kaylee and Tassy do the talkin'."



"It would be fair to hear it out first I suppose... well not that it isn't the best choice to begin with, it's a dragon. But we still need a plan.
Say did the dragon kill any women and children Drell?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2013)

"And we go back to my idea of chatting and diplomacy?!" Ricket says. "Like I said, best way to draw it in is with a lot of gold and shinnies. There isn't a dragon alive out there who doesn't like shinnies, else the stories of Dragons and hoards of gold wouldn't be true.

But you'll need someone to bait him down to earth first before letting them chat him up. I doubt you'd want to risk Kaylee or Tassara as bait. Let me bait him down with the gold we have."


----------



## kluang (Aug 5, 2013)

"Trying to talk some sense to the dragon. The foolishness of men thinking they can negotiate with a being that clearly call the other races, lesser beings. And from a lord no less. Remember one thing Ulysesn. This is a dream. What your ancestor done have no bearing here. Clearly this is a test of your judgment and character and if you think negotiating with the dragon will yield a favorable outcome, so be it. But I say your judgement skill is lacking if you think of making a deal with the dragon will win you anything."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 5, 2013)

Muk said:


> "And we go back to my idea of chatting and diplomacy?!" Ricket says. "Like I said, best way to draw it in is with a lot of gold and shinnies. There isn't a dragon alive out there who doesn't like shinnies, else the stories of Dragons and hoards of gold wouldn't be true.
> 
> But you'll need someone to bait him down to earth first before letting them chat him up. I doubt you'd want to risk Kaylee or Tassara as bait. Let me bait him down with the gold we have."


"Why would the Dragon be interested in someone as ugly as you? 
I'm sure you'd offend him just by being there. Besides I don't trust any terms you could come up with. 
I barely know you after all and even the people I've been traveling with and trust somewhat I haven't traveled with long even though it's felt like weeks. 
So why would I ever pick you?"


kluang said:


> "Trying to talk some sense to the dragon. The foolishness of men thinking they can negotiate with a being that clearly call the other races, lesser beings. And from a lord no less. Remember one thing Ulysesn. This is a dream. What your ancestor done have no bearing here. Clearly this is a test of your judgment and character and if you think negotiating with the dragon will yield a favorable outcome, so be it. But I say your judgement skill is lacking if you think of making a deal with the dragon will win you anything."



"Winning anything? That never passed my mind."


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2013)

"Comes from the guy mobbing and whinning about how his land is in danger. Great job you've done so far in planning and organizing your underlings, Lord.

And you though fighting it is a solution? Had I not mentioned the plans for negotiation, you wouldn't even have thought of it. Go ahead and try talking to it with your feeble mind. You ain't on its scope. You have no concept on how to deal with beings more powerful and larger than yourself.

All you are is a timid coward incapable of thinking or finding a solution. You resort to chaos and violence in the hopes it solves everything. Isn't that how you blew up the town before entering the dream? 

Now you talk about trust issues for you lands? I certainly ain't trusting you with the leadership of this detachment nor of this lands. I'd prefer having the dragon claiming these lands than you as its incapable leader who prefers blowing up a town than to lead his people," Ricket replies to Ulysesn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2013)

Muk said:


> "I'd prefer having the dragon claiming these lands than you as its incapable leader who prefers blowing up a town than to lead his people," Ricket replies to Ulysesn.




Diplomacy 1d20+9=25

"I had never heard a* true* Paladin talking like that, Ricket. I'm sorry but If you really meant that last part, I'll have to ask you to leave. It is clear you have lost your way... and might pose a danger for everyone if you are willing to let that happen."

"You have fallen.... not by the temptation of the forces of evil, but by your own will" Tassara says in a sad voice.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2013)

Dee blinks at Ricket and then over at Ulysesn. She stares at them for several seconds as if to let a palpable tension loosen its hold on the group. She glances to Tassara as if for permission before speaking. "Everyone needs to stop pretending Dragons are just big animals, they're as intelligent as anyone here, if it's what I think it is there might be some paying it off or reasoning with it. Parting with our gold is better than ending up dead," Dee says.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 5, 2013)

"Gah, can't we ever have a freakin situation where we just walk inte a place, do what needs te be done and then leave?" Duncan says a little bemused.

"Let's just try and get a plan out there. I'm not sure if we're in any better a situation than we were in Troyce's dream in terms of decision making. Just let me know when you guys have decided on things and I'll be up for it. In the meantime I'm gonna sit and drink and have a chat te Kaylee."

Duncan walks over and opens another wine bottle. "Ye ever had this?" he asks offering her the bottle to try.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2013)

"Maybe instead of chattin' up girls you could offer some fucking help, then? I mean since we all stand to be killed by a Dragon and the like."

Dee pauses to run her fingers back through her hair and lift her googles away form her eyes. Sweat runs down her cheeks breifly before she towels it away. "I don't know what kind of dealings you've all had in the past, but this isn't something that it would seem we should be taking head on."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 5, 2013)

"I've put my two copper in, we all have. Now I'm just lettin decision makers make decisions." Duncan says waving Dee off dismissively.


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Diplomacy 1d20+9=25
> 
> "I had never heard a* true* Paladin talking like that, Ricket. I'm sorry but If you really meant that last part, I'll have to ask you to leave. It is clear you have lost your way... and might pose a danger for everyone if you are willing to let that happen."
> 
> "You have fallen.... not by the temptation of the forces of evil, but by your own will" Tassara says in a sad voice.



"Really? By my body count, Ulysesn still has more death on his hand than the dragon currently has. The least we can do is attempt to reason with it. With Ulysesn, he's lose canon. Any moment that doesn't fit him he blows up a town and causes a riot. At least we know for a fact that the dragon is an arrogant asshole who's showing off his strength. He's predictable, Ulysesn, I wouldn't throw him passed my own feet if I had to.

Weighing the dangers between a reasonable talk with a dragon and Ulysesn crazy lose canon, it is far easier and reasonable to talk with the dragon than Ulysesn. At least I know if anything goes wrong with the chat on the dragon I'll just get eaten. With Ulysesn who knows what he'll do. Might not just be blowing up a town or two, might even be worst. 

I did not lose my way sister. I am just being rational on who to reason with is better. You don't like it, big deal. You are just as much a lose canon when it comes to keeping your words and actions aligned," Ricket replies to Tassara.

"And I agree with Dee, parting with gold is nothing if we are able to have a reasonable chat with the dragon. A small price to pay. You really think you can fight a dragon of this caliber? He turns himself into a cloud if he wants to. You sure you can hit a fluffy cloud with those javelins and Balista? And from what we've gathered you should know better on how much raw power this creature has. 
Preparations for battle are nice, but I prefer talking this one out. But I ain't sitting by and letting a lose canon like Ulysesn take the lead, nor am I willing to let you, Tassara, talk to this creature. You are just as much totally wack in your head with your preachings. You can't even keep your doctrine straight on the issue of undead straight.

The willfulness and whim of these two makes it impossible to work out any binding and honorable deals with a dragon."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2013)

"Your main problem here is you lack any group cohesion. I've been around you lot not even a week and it's already looking like no one is invested in this beyond their own little interests. Like the skirt chaser over here. Or Ricket the grizzled Paladin detective. Why does it matter that this fucker blew a town up in the real world?" asks Dee pointing to Ulysesn.

"We're facing death here...right now. We need to pull our shit together and stop acting like a bunch of children," Dee says. 


"Now Lover-Boy, is there a black smith in this town or someone who could identify this sword I've been carrying?" she asks Ulysesn.


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2013)

"It is important to his character and whether or not he's fit to haggle out a deal with the dragon. If he's a lose canon who does things on a whim he may as well just ask the dragon to destroy his whole land and be done with it.

I ain't trusting someone who does things on a whim. 

The sword maybe useful, but I still believe in diplomacy first," Ricket replies.

"My plan still stands. Lure the dragon down with a hoard of gold and parley with him. You may as well remove all the traps, I doubt it will work and he may just shoot at you for trying to make a trap. 

Just make a hoard of gold in a wide open space, have someone honorable and reasonable wait next to it and try and haggle out a deal. The rest stand far away and not do anything. One person's death is better than the whole town should it fail."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2013)

"Correct me if I'm wrong, but we're still in the dream realm...so why do we care about the deaths of these people?" she whispers.


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2013)

"I care about the death of these people, cause it shapes and shows your character as a person and living being. If you cannot find it in yourself to care for these people it just shows the lack of a moral guide inside of you.

And that is also why I just can't let Ulysesn go and negotiate with the dragon. From his character as a playboy and lose canon I cannot fathom what horrible deal he'd work out with the dragon," Ricket replies.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2013)

Muk said:


> "And that is also why I just can't let Ulysesn go and negotiate with the dragon. From his character as a playboy and lose canon I cannot fathom what horrible deal he'd work out with the dragon," Ricket replies.





Tassara sighs and massages her temple "He was never of the idea of talking to the dragon himself. He was simply pointing out it shouldn't be you." 


"Either Kaylee or me have the best chance to talk to it. I don't know if she wishes to take such risk, but I volunteer myself to attempt to talk if it really is necessary to lure him into the trap."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 5, 2013)

"Why do we even need a trap in the first place, It could be over there, right now, watching and listening to everything we are saying.  We wouldn't know.  They might be stubborn beasts, but they are nothing close to stupid OR _gullible_."  Points to a spot nearby, then clicks her teeth together a few times, balling her hands, shouting in frustration and dropping down by Duncan and Kaylee.  "Damn idiots."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 5, 2013)

"Ack - no point gettin all worked up about it. Want some drink? We could actually just go to the tavern and see how Makenna's doin'. I'm sure she's pretty happy bein back in a famiiar settin."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 5, 2013)

Yuki rubs her face, "Tavern might be a nice change of view." she stands up, crossing her arms, and starts towards the tavern.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 5, 2013)

"I will stand by you if you want me Tassy."  Kaylee smiles to the other woman.  "I know if we need it there are a couple of people that speak Draconic that can translate for us."  She thinks for a moment then sighs.  "If what has been said about the dragon is true then there must be more of a reason for these attacks then we know.  Dragons are intelligent beings.  Its attacks are extremely predictable.  They are also short when it could destroy a village without hesitating and yet it only does a bit.  What does it want exactly?  Does it want to talk?  Is it a challenge?  What exactly is going on?"  She frowns and looks toward the sky.  "I hate to see a creature destroyed for no reason and personally I don't want to die..."  Kaylee turns away and looks toward Duncan and Yuki.

"I don't know if I have ever had anything like that."  The druid shrugs and begins to follow them toward the tavern.  "I wonder if there is any good food...and a bath!  Oh!  I so want a bath."  She looks toward the creek.  "I will use that if I need too."  Having said her peace she will head toward the tavern too.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 5, 2013)

Duncan looks out to the creek and then back at Kaylee

"Ye know I enjoy seein your body at any given opportunity and it's a damn fine one, but ye really should be a little more ....conservative with it. There are folk out there that would want te do nasty things te ye based on how ye look." Duncan says with concern. 

He hands Kaylee the bottle and motions at her to encourage her to try it. "Ye also should be open te experiment wit new things. Ye might like it and if ye don't - no harm done eh?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "I will stand by you if you want me Tassy."  Kaylee smiles to the other woman.  "I know if we need it there are a couple of people that speak Draconic that can translate for us."  She thinks for a moment then sighs.  "If what has been said about the dragon is true then there must be more of a reason for these attacks then we know.  Dragons are intelligent beings.  Its attacks are extremely predictable.  They are also short when it could destroy a village without hesitating and yet it only does a bit.  What does it want exactly?  Does it want to talk?  Is it a challenge?  What exactly is going on?"  She frowns and looks toward the sky.  "I hate to see a creature destroyed for no reason and personally I don't want to die..."  Kaylee turns away and looks toward Duncan and Yuki.




"I know, thank you Kaylee. Maybe we could work something out before night. In any case I do have a spell that lets me speak on other languages..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 5, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Really? By my body count, Ulysesn still has more death on his hand than the dragon currently has. The least we can do is attempt to reason with it. With Ulysesn, he's lose canon. Any moment that doesn't fit him he blows up a town and causes a riot. At least we know for a fact that the dragon is an arrogant asshole who's showing off his strength. He's predictable, Ulysesn, I wouldn't throw him passed my own feet if I had to.
> 
> Weighing the dangers between a reasonable talk with a dragon and Ulysesn crazy lose canon, it is far easier and reasonable to talk with the dragon than Ulysesn. At least I know if anything goes wrong with the chat on the dragon I'll just get eaten. With Ulysesn who knows what he'll do. Might not just be blowing up a town or two, might even be worst.
> 
> ...



"More blood on my hands than the Dragon? 
Are you nuts? The explosion killed no one and wasn't intentional it was to save some pixies having their very life force and essence sucked from them and I freed them non-violently. 
The town was already fed up with their mayor due to his methods so there was a riot. One thing led to another and his guards attacked them. 
You cannot press the blame on me there."


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Correct me if I'm wrong, but we're still in the dream realm...so why do we care about the deaths of these people?" she whispers.



Ulysesn furrows his brow in a strange way.
"Perhaps it's time I proved a point, at least here."
Ulysesn looks towards the edge of town
"You want to really see reckless,unpredictable and without morals Ricket you got it, I'll do something that will be the exact wrong thing to do here with no questions of morality involved."
Ulysesn orders all of the nearby soldiers to start gathering all of the party members and the rest of the soldiers. 
((Feel free to make drama on this moogle you should know what I'm about to do here right? oh I'll PM you I guess.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn furrows his brow in a strange way.
> "Perhaps it's time I proved a point, at least here."
> Ulysesn looks towards the edge of town
> "You want to really see reckless,unpredictable and without morals Ricket you got it, I'll do something that will be the exact wrong thing to do here with no questions of morality involved."
> ...


Uh, sure.  Most of the generic troops are still milling around it's easy enough for them to round up the party.

Dee's just finishing brewing her bucketful of dope, she should be available as well.

You including Makenna in this?


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2013)

"Uhmm... Ulysesn... Is you don't mind me asking, what are you doing?" she tells the young lord as she's looking how he orders the little army about.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 5, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Uhmm... Ulysesn... Is you don't mind me asking, what are you doing?" she tells the young lord as she's looking how he orders the little army about.



"Something neither you or I would like... I need you to come along anyway."


EvilMoogle said:


> Uh, sure.  Most of the generic troops are still milling around it's easy enough for them to round up the party.
> 
> Dee's just finishing brewing her bucketful of dope, she should be available as well.
> 
> You including Makenna in this?


((Yes, don't want to leave her in the village.))
"Oh Dee you're done that's good. It should help the villagers and troops against the dragon a tiny bit."
Ulysesn looks towards Drell
"You might be the only one who might understand this... granted I don't know if it will let me."
Ulysesn makes an announcement to the soldiers
"I'm leaving with my party for very important matters I want all of you to stay here and do what you think is best. We're leaving this poison here to help you, it's called Dragon's bane. Do your best against the dragon." 
Ulysesn waves and then motions towards the party
"I have a MUCH better plan now to defeat the dragon, but we must leave to enact it and I need someone who can make maps."
Ulysesn talks to some of the townspeople.
Edit: "Oh and before we go it's very important to know the name of this town, can someone tell me it's name?"


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 5, 2013)

"I hate to be insubordinate to our noble sergeant", says Troyce in a half-worried, half-annoyed tone "But if the lives of these dream people are so meaningless,  what point is there to saving their dream countyside from this dream dragon in the first place? I mean, if our new goal here is to slaughter as many imaginary lives as possible, then nodoby's told me about it."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Something neither you or I would like... I need you to come along anyway."



"Ulysesn" she gently stops him and looks at him directly with her serious hazel eyes. "Ulysesn, you need nothing to prove to Ricket, so I really hope you are not doing this out of spite. These people are as real as the monks were part of this realm too."

"They do live here. If we can die here, so can they..."


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2013)

"I am with Troyce on this one. Why serve a lord who abandons his people to fend for themselves?" Ricket directs his speech towards the militia troop. "You really wanna serve a lord who destroys a town to saves a few pixies and leaves his townfolk to die in the aftermath? And now again he's abandoning you, to fend for yourselves against a dragon. The militia in the previous town did not fair well at all against the dragon getting frozen and ripped apart. I see no reason at all to follow a lord who is more than willing to just feed you to the wolves."

Ricket will listen to Ulysesn's plan, but most likely not abandon the militia for some random strike team.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2013)

"Look, I'm all for sacraficing the lives of those weaker than us to aid us in our quests for ultimate power," Drell says, stepping forward, "but really, this isn't nessecary. There are some very easy ways to go about this." He rolls his eyes. 

"Ricket, we're not letting you talk to the dragon because you haven't made a good first impression since we've met you. You want to handle diplomacy? Then be diplomatic occasionally. Tassara might be wishy washy, but at least she's tolerable to be around."

"Dee, the reason we aren't just sacrificing dream villagers by the wagonload is because they are real, in a sense. They don't technically exist, outside of this delusion the plane has dreamed up for us, but our actions here will affect us, and our beings, as much as if they did." He rubbed the bridge of his nose. "The universe has arbitrarily determined that some things are "good" and some are "evil" and apparently sacaficing innocents for personal gain falls into the "evil" category. We must treat these...sheep as though they exist for the duration of the exercise, or phase nebulous and confusing affects on our immortal souls."

He turns to the group. "Does that clear everything up? Can we go back to not being idiots? I mean, go back to being slightly less idiotic than we're being right now?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2013)

The soldier bannerman speaks up hesitantly, "begging your pardon m'lord but we're few enough with you.  We're sworn to you, if you have a better plan shouldn't we come with to help?"  The man seems clearly confused, some of the other soldiers seem shaken.


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The soldier bannerman speaks up hesitantly, "begging your pardon m'lord but we're few enough with you.  We're sworn to you, if you have a better plan shouldn't we come with to help?"  The man seems clearly confused, some of the other soldiers seem shaken.



"Look at them, Ulysesn. They are shaken, scared. And you want them to fend for themselves in the upcoming battle? Really, just fend for themselves? Is that how you rules your lands, abandon the common folk to fend for themselves for the 'greater good'?" Ricket is pressing the wounds and fear of the militia.

"You didn't even have a proper plan of engagement, just planning to attack a dragon with poison and arrows against a dragon. You didn't even tell them it could turn into a cloud. A fluffy cloud almost impossible to harm with arrows and javelins. You want these brave men to just blindly follow you and take your orders knowing they'd just die in vain anyways.

Some great lord you are."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 5, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Ulysesn" she gently stops him and looks at him directly with her serious hazel eyes. "Ulysesn, you need nothing to prove to Ricket, so I really hope you are not doing this out of spite. These people are as real as the monks were part of this realm too."
> 
> "They do live here. If we can die here, so can they..."


"Do you really have to put it that way..."
Ulysesn looks away from Tassara
"You know you do too much of a good job appealing to my sense of good." Ulysesn changes his mind about something


Muk said:


> "I am with Troyce on this one. Why serve a lord who abandons his people to fend for themselves?" Ricket directs his speech towards the militia troop. "You really wanna serve a lord who destroys a town to saves a few pixies and leaves his townfolk to die in the aftermath? And now again he's abandoning you, to fend for yourselves against a dragon. The militia in the previous town did not fair well at all against the dragon getting frozen and ripped apart. I see no reason at all to follow a lord who is more than willing to just feed you to the wolves."
> 
> Ricket will listen to Ulysesn's plan, but most likely not abandon the militia for some random strike team.


"We find where the dragon lives and trap its home to kill it or we find where it lives and get assistance from a neighboring land (if there is one) in which I surrender everything I have in exchange so the dragon can be defeated."


EvilMoogle said:


> The soldier bannerman speaks up hesitantly, "begging your pardon m'lord but we're few enough with you.  We're sworn to you, if you have a better plan shouldn't we come with to help?"  The man seems clearly confused, some of the other soldiers seem shaken.


"Don't be afraid to speak. It's the stress it's not every day a lord has to deal with a full grown dragon. 
Lord Ulysesn puffs a breath of air
"It might be best for you to come after all. I was considering having you all to stay in the village, but if you can unify with another force you'll be more effective and there will be less causalities."
Ulysesn looks at the townspeople
"I'm not sure how they would feel about this however as we'd all have to leave."


Muk said:


> "Look at them, Ulysesn. They are shaken, scared. And you want them to fend for themselves in the upcoming battle? Really, just fend for themselves? Is that how you rules your lands, abandon the common folk to fend for themselves for the 'greater good'?" Ricket is pressing the wounds and fear of the militia.
> 
> "You didn't even have a proper plan of engagement, just planning to attack a dragon with poison and arrows against a dragon. You didn't even tell them it could turn into a cloud. A fluffy cloud almost impossible to harm with arrows and javelins. You want these brave men to just blindly follow you and take your orders knowing they'd just die in vain anyways.
> 
> Some great lord you are."



"..."


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 5, 2013)

"Come on guys, let's quit acting like this is some unwinnable battle. We have preparation time, even if it may be short and uncertain. That's still an advantage. Let's build a trebuchet! A cannon! Landmines! There are plenty of tactical options here that don't have anyone blindly march into the enemy's gaping maw! We just have to put our minds to it or something."


*Spoiler*: __ 



Inspire Courage (Oratory)
1d20+8
11+8=19



"I don't know. I'm just thinking out loud here," Troyce says. "Trying to clear the air."


----------



## kluang (Aug 6, 2013)

"I'm with the trebuchet."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2013)

Dee rounds on Ricket. "The thing that's really not helping in this situation is you pushing the buttons and emotions of these people for whatever you hope to gain by incriminating Lover-Boy here as some sort of sham. While he might not know what to do, it's not a good reason to scare these people more than they already are..." Dee strips the thick leather gloves off of her arms and massages her temples.

"I'm all for trying something more diplomatic than blowing everything up, but we need to be sure that the person out there can keep a level head and that this plan isn't just some way of undermining Ulyssen."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 6, 2013)

Duncan heads back to the bar, staying out of the argument. He talks to Makenna

"What's the general feelin around here? Also give us some good wine. And some food! Actually let me buy all the fellas here a drink. Might as well have a bit of fun before tomorrow aye?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee rounds on Ricket. "The thing that's really not helping in this situation is you pushing the buttons and emotions of these people for whatever you hope to gain by incriminating Lover-Boy here as some sort of sham. While he might not know what to do, it's not a good reason to scare these people more than they already are..." Dee strips the thick leather gloves off of her arms and massages her temples.
> 
> "I'm all for trying something more diplomatic than blowing everything up, but we need to be sure that the person out there can keep a level head and that this plan isn't just some way of undermining Ulyssen."



"It is better to be honest with these people than silence the fear and doubt they may have. Chances of winning a straight up fight aren't good. Better tell them and let them think about it, maybe even find some peace in it than letting them hanging and not know what they died for," Ricket replies.

"If you want to take the lead by all means. I am just ruling out Tassara, Ulysesn for this talk."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2013)

Tassara will stand besides Troyce to assist with inspiring the troops, pulling Ulysesn with her where everyone can see them. 

1d20+10=26













"Listen up!"

"It has been a long and hard day. I know you are tired, I know you are afraid. But Courage, brothers. Courage for our friends who have fallen, who's hopes have been entrusted to us!"

"To you I say. We will not go quietly into the night! We will not vanish without a fight! We are going to live on! We are going to survive! The shadow will pass! The sun will arise with us, victorious, making reality our dreams. What we do here tomorrow,_ I promise_, it will remembered by generations! No matter what the plan is, in years to come, tales will be whispered beside the fire to the children... children that will grow up wondering how their grandparents managed to stop this mighty threat, displaying feats of bravery that will shame the neighboring kingdoms" she gives Ulysesn a meaningful look and a warm smile and raises his hand high in the air.

"This is the beginning of a new history... The way it was meant to be. Tomorrow you will write this chapter. _*Tomorrow... we will hold the line*_" 

((Drops mic ))


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2013)

"I am against this," Ricket says after listening to Tassara. "You are just giving them false hope and leading them to their death. Brave as they may be, if there is the option for diplomacy there is no need to shed any further blood.

You are just sending them to their grave, I beg to differ and we should parley with the mighty beast."

Diplomacy:
1d20+8
18+8 = 26


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 6, 2013)

"They don't want that wussy shit Duncan.  They'd want Ale!" she thumps her fist on a table with a grin, "We're goin to get ourselves in some damn fine trouble!" Yuki laughs, teasing Duncan.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 6, 2013)

"Heh, aye ale it is! Do monks even drink that much, or are ye gonna be pissed as soon as we start? Ah fuck it. I'm sure we don't need te be sober te fight a dragon!" Duncan grins. He has a drink in each hand and goes outside to see what's been going on, only to see Tassy and Ricket giving counter speeches. 

"Hm - I'm sure Tassy is the leader here, eh Yuki. I reckon Ricket needs some sense beaten inte him."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 6, 2013)

"Aye, I'd have to agree with you.  If nobody else does I'll probably do it once we get back to camp.  Good old fashioned brawl could be nice in the middle of all of this." she thumps her chest with one hand, grabbing a drink in the other, "Make ya' feel alive."  she takes a swig from the wooden tankard, then adds, "Nah, most monks would be angry with me, but I don't care anymore."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 6, 2013)

Muk said:


> "I am against this," Ricket says after listening to Tassara. "You are just giving them false hope and leading them to their death. Brave as they may be, if there is the option for diplomacy there is no need to shed any further blood.
> 
> You are just sending them to their grave, I beg to differ and we should parley with the mighty beast."
> 
> ...



"You do know either way we might be killed by the dragon right? If a parley fails and it kills everyone who even stands a slight chance there will be no one to stop it."
Ulysesn shakes his head then addresses the men
"Before we possibly die tomorrow how about we all drink and have fun. At least you can say you had something to send you off." 
He points to the Bar Duncan entered and starts walking towards it passing Duncan giving him a glance
"Who knows it might clear my head."


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 6, 2013)

"Oh, is it alcohol time? Because I am totally up for that if it is. We could all use some team bonding."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2013)

"You know what would be a good idea?" Drell asks the group. "We should, as a group, elect leaders, whose decisions we respect and follow even if we don't necessarily agree with. That would make this whole process a lot easier."

He smacks his head dramatically. "Oh right! We did do that! Gee, I wonder if we should just shut up about our personal opinions and do what we promised to do!"


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2013)

"Oh, and I don't agree with the leaders. If I don't, I shall voice my opinion and stand strong in them until you bring up convincing arguments against them," Ricket replies to Drell. "We ain't some military elite squad. We are a group of misfits who have their own opinions and as such shall voice them. It maybe tiring to you, it still is important to me, cause going to fight a dragon and have little to no chance of actually winning it is just suicide.

It ain't even martyrdom, just stupid suicide. Parley at least allows us to figure out what it is thinking and may as well haggle out a 'reasonable' deal."


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2013)

"See, this is exactly the kind of sass and insubordination that we need to amend with down time. We could do some trust-building exercises and strategy sessions."


----------



## Muk (Aug 7, 2013)

"You didn't even consider any sort of diplomacy at all and just went for the 'kill the dragon' the moment you saw it. There is no need for trust-building exercise, one needs to voice their opinion whether the other likes it or not, so you have all the options available to you," Ricket replies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "See, this is exactly the kind of sass and insubordination that we need to amend with down time. We could do some trust-building exercises and strategy sessions."



"Or a few drinks. Even if I ordinarily don't like it even before that incident I feel like it; guess its the pressure or maybe my ancestor did drink. I'm sure you'll be entertaining in there Troyce."



Muk said:


> "You didn't even consider any sort of diplomacy at all and just went for the 'kill the dragon' the moment you saw it. There is no need for trust-building exercise, one needs to voice their opinion whether the other likes it or not, so you have all the options available to you," Ricket replies.


"Oh yes, forgive me for thinking of not killing something that is attacking my lands and people. 
Please shut up and get into the bar with everyone else."
Ulysesn goes into the bar and seats himself
He notices Makenna zipping about and waves
"What does this place have?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 7, 2013)

Hayao glances from Ricket to those who have gone into the tavern, and angles his hat to get a better look at the Paladin.  "To be perfectly clear.  You should by no means feel obligated to join us.  The reverse of your comment about leaders very much applies, given the circumstances."  He lets his hat settle back down, and retreats, communicating something important to Ulysesn and Tassara.


----------



## Muk (Aug 7, 2013)

Ricket will wait awhile outside and then goes prepare for the parley. (I'll Pm you moogle)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 7, 2013)

((Sorry, brief 'cause work still sucks and I'm already behind))

The moral of the people is still pretty weak.  The civilians that are here are more or less expecting that they'll die in the attack, their position is just if it's "die here or die somewhere else they might as well be home."  They're somewhat comforted by the party's presence but they're not terribly optimistic.

The soldiers are somewhat more resolved, they signed on knowing it was dangerous (that is to say near suicidal) but they're defending their homelands.  They're still on board to help fight if that's the option.

At the bar Makenna's giving away food and drinks (they're not hers to begin with) and generally chatting with people and doing what she can't to calm nerves.  Morale in the bar is marginally higher (free drinks, eh?) but there's still a big elephant in the room as to what tomorrow will bring.

After saying his piece Ricket meets with a few of the locals and heads out accompanied by a handful of people.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> At the bar Makenna's giving away food and drinks (they're not hers to begin with) and generally chatting with people and doing what she can't to calm nerves.  Morale in the bar is marginally higher (free drinks, eh?) but there's still a big elephant in the room as to what tomorrow will bring.



"Makenna! Give me the strongest drink you can find please. I need to loosen up."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 7, 2013)

Duncan sighs and follows Ricket.

"Ye really think ye can chat te the dragon? I mean I know that they are smart an all but it's risky. I'm sure ye've got a plan an all - I just don't want te see folk gettin hurt so I'll come with. At the very least I can make ye disappear if shit gets hairy."


----------



## Muk (Aug 7, 2013)

"You really want to sit on a table next to a dragon?" Ricket looks at Duncan. "Well, if you think so, by all means you are welcome to join." (Continues with preparations, I'll let moogle decide how Vergil gets wind of Rickets whole plan)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Makenna! Give me the strongest drink you can find please. I need to loosen up."


Makenna pours a small glass of brandy for Ulysesn and slides it over.  As she does she speaks quietly, "be careful.  It's one thing to relax, the people might even find some comfort in that, but don't overdo it.  If the leader loses control the people can't be expected to stay."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 7, 2013)

"Well....no...I don't really want to. I can't imagine you want to either." Duncan gulps, "but if it helps me mates out then I'll do it. Best I can do is stay at a distance and use my spectral hand te make us disappear with vanish."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna pours a small glass of brandy for Ulysesn and slides it over.  As she does she speaks quietly, "be careful.  It's one thing to relax, the people might even find some comfort in that, but don't overdo it.  If the leader loses control the people can't be expected to stay."


Ulysesn grabs the glass and downs it all at once.
"*gulp* *gulp* *gulp*  *phwaaah* N-Nasty."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2013)

Drell sighs. "Since our fearless leader is currently losing himself to the drink, and Ricket and Duncan are almost certainly going to fail and die in their quest to parley, I advise we continue setting up the trap for tomorrow."

He turns to Dee. "You have a poison and explosives, correct? I believe we can use this to our advantage. If Ricket does indeed fail, the Dragon may be lulled into a false sense of security. If we pretend to also wish to appease it with gifts and the like, it might be more likely to believe us. Booby trap the gift and hit it while it's reeling. Tassara and myself both have spells that could tie it down, at least temporarily, while Kiyro focuses on stripping away its defenses and others lead the townspeople in attacking it at range."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 7, 2013)

After speaking to the two, Hayao returns to the dull landscape outside, speaking with Drell and Dee.  "Yes, we most certainly need a fallback in case things go south.  I'm not against the use of a zombie containing the majority of the Dragon's bane; and I believe that it'd be angry enough after being hit initially by a blast as powerful as we saw in that town."  He crosses his arms snugly.  "Ricket will probably be too entranced with the Dragon to notice Kaylee bringing forth a zombie; but we'd need to dress it quick.  As for the explosions...we already figured a simple way of doing that, aye?  We simply set up a trap in front of the gift.  My suggestion is that if things go south, we let the Dragon approach, landing in the front where the explosives are.  If he agrees, we simply pick up the gift from behind its platform, and hand it off to the beast; I recommend Ricket for this.  Other than that, it will simply involve coordinating our attacks, and timing them to avoid its ability to turn into a cloud.  We should begin setting things up, though.  We don't have much more time."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 7, 2013)

Duncan heads back to the inn and chats to Kaylee.


----------



## Muk (Aug 7, 2013)

Ricket comes back to have a short chat with Dee before leaving again.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2013)

"Hey, what's this about free drinks?" Troyce enthusiastically walked up to the counter. "I'll take one bottle of your finest whiskey, please."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell sighs. "Since our fearless leader is currently losing himself to the drink, and Ricket and Duncan are almost certainly going to fail and die in their quest to parley, I advise we continue setting up the trap for tomorrow."
> 
> He turns to Dee. "You have a poison and explosives, correct? I believe we can use this to our advantage. If Ricket does indeed fail, the Dragon may be lulled into a false sense of security. If we pretend to also wish to appease it with gifts and the like, it might be more likely to believe us. Booby trap the gift and hit it while it's reeling. Tassara and myself both have spells that could tie it down, at least temporarily, while Kiyro focuses on stripping away its defenses and others lead the townspeople in attacking it at range."





Hidden Nin said:


> After speaking to the two, Hayao returns to the dull landscape outside, speaking with Drell and Dee.  "Yes, we most certainly need a fallback in case things go south.  I'm not against the use of a zombie containing the majority of the Dragon's bane; and I believe that it'd be angry enough after being hit initially by a blast as powerful as we saw in that town."  He crosses his arms snugly.  "Ricket will probably be too entranced with the Dragon to notice Kaylee bringing forth a zombie; but we'd need to dress it quick.  As for the explosions...we already figured a simple way of doing that, aye?  We simply set up a trap in front of the gift.  My suggestion is that if things go south, we let the Dragon approach, landing in the front where the explosives are.  If he agrees, we simply pick up the gift from behind its platform, and hand it off to the beast; I recommend Ricket for this.  Other than that, it will simply involve coordinating our attacks, and timing them to avoid its ability to turn into a cloud.  We should begin setting things up, though.  We don't have much more time."




"Well thought" she nods to them. "I'll have to go sleep now... I need my rest to be able to cast all my spells tomorrow, but I'm sure you can make out the details. I'm not exactly the best one for things like tactics and explosives anyway... Is there anything else you require of me?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 7, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Hey, what's this about free drinks?" Troyce enthusiastically walked up to the counter. "I'll take one bottle of your finest whiskey, please."


Makenna sorts through various bottles under the bar for a moment before pulling one filled with dark liquid out, "I don't know what makes good whiskey but how's this?"  She sets the bottle down in front of Troyce.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 7, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Well thought" she nods to them. "I'll have to go sleep now... I need my rest to be able to cast all my spells tomorrow, but I'm sure you can make out the details. I'm not exactly the best one for things like tactics and explosives anyway... Is there anything else you require of me?"



"I can sort out organizing our attack patterns in the morning, and see about setting up the explosives with Dee now.  Get some sleep."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 7, 2013)

Letting Duncan explain everything before reacting, Kaylee sits quietly pondering her choice.  'Not much to lose, things could go wrong, but was it worth it?'  The Druid gently chewed her bottom lip thinking out the best option, slowly spinning the glass in front of her.  Turning her green eyes back to the magus, she nods in consent.  "Why the secrecy?" She wonders a loud, then stands, leaving the tavern.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2013)

Troyce takes the bottle and looks at the fluid inside. "I'll be honest, neither can I. But this does _appear _to be whiskey, so that'll work fine!"

Troyce takes out the near-empty bottle of absinthe he's been carrying and pours about 3/4 of the whiskey into it. He swirls the mixture bottle as he takes a sip from the remaining whiskey.

"Ah, it's been too long since I've had a masterstroke. I think I'll save it for tomorrow. Feel like I'll need it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2013)

"Another drink please. I need to be somewhat drunk at the least. Or perhaps you should give me the whole bottle."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 7, 2013)

Makenna looks at Ulysesn hesitantly then slides the bottle over to him.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2013)

"You know what? Fuck it! A DePrivo never squanders an opportunity for free things. Get me another bottle of whiskey - no, two bottles! I doubt there's any wines here, but bring some of those too if you see any."

Troyce downs the remaining unmixed whiskey, coughing a bit as he finishes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 8, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna looks at Ulysesn hesitantly then slides the bottle over to him.



Ulysesn looks at the bottle briefly, takes a deep breath, grabs it and then drinks half it all at once. 
"I'll need something to eat now Makenna."
He waits for the effects of the alcohol to hit.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 8, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "You know what? Fuck it! A DePrivo never squanders an opportunity for free things. Get me another bottle of whiskey - no, two bottles! I doubt there's any wines here, but bring some of those too if you see any."
> 
> Troyce downs the remaining unmixed whiskey, coughing a bit as he finishes.


((Actually wine would probably be more common, probably not of any significant quality but *shrugs*))

Makenna pokes around under the bar for another moment before coming up with another half-full bottle of whiskey.  She then fills a glass from one of the casks behind the bar with wine for him, "I think that's the last of the whiskey."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at the bottle briefly,  takes a deep breath, grabs it and then drinks half it all at once.
> "I'll need something to eat now Makenna."
> He waits for the effects of the alcohol to hit.


*dice clatter*

Ulysesn downs his brandy with surprisingly little trouble despite his relative inexperience drinking.  Makenna vanishes back into the kitchen and returns a moment later with a bowl of stew and some bread.  "Eat up, drinking like that on an empty stomach won't do."

Ulysesn's pretty buzzed.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 8, 2013)

Duncan looks around for a good place to sleep and prepares himself for the next day.

"Hope this is a good idea." he says.


----------



## kluang (Aug 8, 2013)

"Is this the part where we drown ourselves with rum and women before the great battle? "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 8, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> *dice clatter*
> 
> Ulysesn downs his brandy with surprisingly little trouble despite his relative inexperience drinking.  Makenna vanishes back into the kitchen and returns a moment later with a bowl of stew and some bread.  "Eat up, drinking like that on an empty stomach won't do."
> 
> Ulysesn's pretty buzzed.


Ulysesn begins to eat his food and finishes it.
Then he gets up and sits at a table with some villagers.
"So what plans do you all have for tomorrow?"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 8, 2013)

*Kaylee: *


*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan moves a little closer to Kaylee a little nervous over what he was going to say but being faced with what was happening the next morning, he was determined to not let the opportunity pass, 

"Uh...we might not make it out of this one alive, so I don't want te have any regrets in life aye? I dunno how things work in yer neck of the woods, if ye feel this way about things, but wit me I have te say that I care for you more than I have anyone else. I feel I need te be with ye all the time and....aye."

He holds Kaylee's hand and looks at her, trying to regain control of his flustered self but failing, "I'm sure yer no sure about all this but I just want ye te really just...._feel_. Like yer emotions. It doesn't matter what I or Ricket or Tassy or anyone else has said about this, just whatever ye feel. I just think yer just the most amazin girl in the world and I just wanted to let you know that....I..."

"love you" it was audible but barely.

Duncan had never told that to a girl before. Usually it was a case of get really drunk and she would be really drunk too, then they would go off on their merry way, have clumsy sex and then part company. This was the first time he'd really done anything like this.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 8, 2013)

"Bluh, I guess the stock runs dry quick when the stuff is free."

Troyce leaves the half bottle on the counter and gets up with the glass of wine in hand, sipping periodically as he looks for any party members still in the drinking area


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn begins to eat his food and finishes it.
> Then he gets up and sits at a table with some villagers.
> "So what plans do you all have for tomorrow?"


One of the men takes a long draw on his drink and gives Ulysesn a queer look, "I figured you would have a plan if anyone does.  I suppose we'll fight as best we can, maybe we'll get lucky."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 8, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> One of the men takes a long draw on his drink and gives Ulysesn a queer look, "I figured you would have a plan if anyone does.  I suppose we'll fight as best we can, maybe we'll get lucky."



"Luck won't help much against a full grown dragon. Any plans I have a small chance of working. If I had another 5 years I might have been able to deal with the thing by myself."
Ulysesn takes a stretch
"It's probably the alcohol talking, but who would you say is closest by to help us with the dragon? You know other lords and kings and such."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Luck won't help much against a full grown dragon. Any plans I have a small chance of working. If I had another 5 years I might have been able to deal with the thing by myself."
> Ulysesn takes a stretch
> "It's probably the alcohol talking, but who would you say is closest by to help us with the dragon? You know other lords and kings and such."


"Close enough to arrive by morning?  There isn't any.  I suppose the Setaberta or Ineci could get someone here in the next few days, assuming they care to."  He turns back to his drink somewhat cooly leaving the air heavy with what he thinks the chances of that are.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 8, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Close enough to arrive by morning?  There isn't any.  I suppose the Setaberta or Ineci could get someone here in the next few days, assuming they care to."  He turns back to his drink somewhat cooly leaving the air heavy with what he thinks the chances of that are.



"If it is by horse it might not take that long.
So how well have Setaberta and Ineci been doing according to rumors? "


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "If it is by horse it might not take that long.
> So how well have Setaberta and Ineci been doing according to rumors? "


The man shifts, "if you say so m'lord.  They've been doing well enough I suppose, we've been rather too focused on our own problems to do much gossiping the last few days."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 8, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man shifts, "if you say so m'lord.  They've been doing well enough I suppose, we've been rather too focused on our own problems to do much gossiping the last few days."



"Understandable. I haven't had time to listen to the people as much either. This is probably one of the few breaks I've taken for awhile."
Lord Ulysesn sighs
"I suppose it's back to work then, do you know anyone in town that owns a horse? I could attempt to get a messenger to one of them."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 8, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Kaylee: *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The night air felt good to Kaylee as she stepped outside the tavern.  She contemplated what to do the next morning and tried to understand that this was a dream but it felt so real.  It was something that she would never get use to.  Something that she was looking forward to it ending.  With those thoughts she moved to toward the edge of town where the creek was but her idea of a bath was quickly ended when Duncan approached her.

"I...what?"  The Druid stood there with wide eyes.  "I don't understand..."  Just thought of doing anything other than feel confused her.  "Why would I do anything but what I feel?"  The last few weeks have been more than a learning experience.  Everything she learned about life from The Wilds and from Stamar seemed completely different when around others.

"I always do as I feel Duncan."  Her green eyes looked deep into his.  "I am doing this because it feels right."  She gestures toward where Ricket was.  "I travel with this group because I feel like I should..."  It was the concept of love that confused her.  She knew the feelings, Kaylee would have done anything for Stamar, would do anything for Brox.  She was also learning that she would do anything to help this group to keep them alive.  'Is that what he means?'  Kaylee pondered this.

Everything she had learned over the last bit of time about how people felt and expressed themselves really confused her.  First it was all about mating, then people say the opposite of what they mean, then 'love'?  Kaylee really needed to talk to somebody and straighten things out but for the moment she assumed that Duncan meant what she thought the word 'love' meant.  "I love you too, Duncan!"  Kaylee squealed and hugged him tightly.

Pulling back she grinned up at him.  "We should tell the others too!"  Kaylee was happy that maybe she found people that she could trust that would share her views, unfortunately at the moment her views were a bit confused.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 9, 2013)

Yuki downs the rest of her drink, setting the cup down she sees the group nearby getting ready to prepare the trap. She will bound over, try to jump onto Hayao's back, and cling onto him.


*Spoiler*: _Think I need these_ 



Acrobatics
Roll(1d20)+7:
12,+7
Total:19

Grapple(I Think)
Roll(1d20)+3:
19,+3
Total:22




If it succeeds, she will nuzzle the elf's hair, "C'mon have some fun, Hay." she will say teasingly.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 9, 2013)

Kuno said:


> The night air felt good to Kaylee as she stepped outside the tavern.  She contemplated what to do the next morning and tried to understand that this was a dream but it felt so real.  It was something that she would never get use to.  Something that she was looking forward to it ending.  With those thoughts she moved to toward the edge of town where the creek was but her idea of a bath was quickly ended when Duncan approached her.
> 
> "I...what?"  The Druid stood there with wide eyes.  "I don't understand..."  Just thought of doing anything other than feel confused her.  "Why would I do anything but what I feel?"  The last few weeks have been more than a learning experience.  Everything she learned about life from The Wilds and from Stamar seemed completely different when around others.
> 
> ...



Duncan initially was thrilled and then oddly panicked as she hugged him, then as she pulled away and added that she wanted to tell the others his heart sank again and he felt like pulling out his hair. But it was this sweetness about her that he absolutely adored and the sharp exhalation of frustration soon turned to a smile of bemusement,

"Hang on, before ye go tellin the world that ye love them, and I have no doubt that ye do let me try te explain what it is. Love is when ye..."

Then it occurred to him that if she didn't know then she didn't share those feelings. He himself had no idea what love was either. He had heard of it, but really even with his father he had not shared any great attachment to the man. This was the first time that he had met a person that he wanted to be around more than anyone else. A person whom he could trust completely and someone who he would happily give everything to in a heartbeat. Sure he could explain this all to her, but it occurred to the long haired man that it was something that people would just instinctively know. As she said, she always did what she felt and true enough it didn't seem that she favoured him over anyone else in the party.

His wry little smile disappeared and it was replaced by something of a forced one. Having put everything on the line and then told in a way 'I love you like a friend', he was more than a little heartbroken. He nodded at her idea to go tell the others about her new found emotions towards them but then turned away silently and walked to the creek with his bottle of wine.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Understandable. I haven't had time to listen to the people as much either. This is probably one of the few breaks I've taken for awhile."
> Lord Ulysesn sighs
> "I suppose it's back to work then, do you know anyone in town that owns a horse? I could attempt to get a messenger to one of them."


There are a few horses in town, the nearest other countries are still over a day's ride away though, even riding through the night you would barely get there by morning and would have no chance of returning.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 9, 2013)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki downs the rest of her drink, setting the cup down she sees the group nearby getting ready to prepare the trap. She will bound over, try to jump onto Hayao's back, and cling onto him.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Think I need these_
> ...



Hayao blinks at the sudden increase in weight.  The samurai stumbles at first, catching Yuki's legs instinctively so she doesn't slip and fall on her ass.  He sighs slowly, nodding to Dee and Drell. 

"I'll leave the rest to you.  I'm going to chaperone those who chose to spend their time at the tavern; please try and supplement this explosive trap with any magical ones as well.  Good night."  With the he treks over to the bar, carrying Yuki gingerly.  Noticing his glasses beginning to slip, he glances over his shoulder at the monk.  "Could you please push my spectacles up for me, Yuki-san..." he says with a quiet whisper, if slightly embarrassed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 9, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> There are a few horses in town, the nearest other countries are still over a day's ride away though, even riding through the night you would barely get there by morning and would have no chance of returning.



"Damn, if only I pushed everyone to get here faster. 
It's looking like parlay with the dragon is the only answer."
Ulysesn sighs and gets up from his seat
"Try not to get into any bar fights and thanks for the small talk, see ya."
Ulysesn waves goodbye to the villagers and makes his way outside and looks around for some of the missing party members.

((For tracking them down if you want it))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 9, 2013)

Putting her head on his shoulder to see, she gently adjusts the glasses for him.  "I think you might have an eye for those sorts of things." She smiles, "You've got pretty eyes..." she lifts her head up off his shoulder then clears her throat, her face getting a light pink hue, "So, what's your story? I mean, what made you go down the noble path of the samurai?" she says light-heartedly.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 9, 2013)

Captain Obvious said:


> Putting her head on his shoulder to see, she gently adjusts the glasses for him.  "I think you might have an eye for those sorts of things." She smiles, "You've got pretty eyes..." she lifts her head up off his shoulder then clears her throat, her face getting a light pink hue, "So, what's your story? I mean, what made you go down the noble path of the samurai?" she says light-heartedly.



"...thank you."  His ears twitch slightly as he listens to her, eyes narrowing gradually before he stopped at the door to the tavern, easing it open with his shoulder, and ducking so that he didn't clip Yuki's head on the frame.

But something causes him to pause, and he takes a step back, allowing the door to slide back into place.  "I do not think it'd be a good idea for you to drink anymore, Yuki.  Perhaps you should retire for the night."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 9, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan initially was thrilled and then oddly panicked as she hugged him, then as she pulled away and added that she wanted to tell the others his heart sank again and he felt like pulling out his hair. But it was this sweetness about her that he absolutely adored and the sharp exhalation of frustration soon turned to a smile of bemusement,
> 
> "Hang on, before ye go tellin the world that ye love them, and I have no doubt that ye do let me try te explain what it is. Love is when ye..."
> 
> ...



The grin on Kaylee's face faded as Duncan walked away.  "Did I say something wrong?"  She whispered to herself, a confused scowl creased her brow.  "Where are you going?"  Catching up to Duncan she fell into step next to him.  His change in attitude completely baffled Kaylee.  

For a few moments they walked in silence before she grinned, chuckling slightly.  "You know, I think Stamar might have been wrong about men.  Though I admit the first time I saw you I might have actually agreed with her but I think you are different."  A little bounce entered her step as they neared the creek.  

"Finally a bath!"  Kaylee squealed and ran up to the water.  They had walked a decent distance from town and the young Druid couldn't help but let out a nice sigh as she set her pack down, gathered her bathing supplies, and stripped to enjoy the water.  

After her bath she will dress and lay down for the night, thought before hand she will meditate about what she might need to deal with tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 9, 2013)

"But why?  I only had the one." she sighs disappointedly, "You can't tell me what to do _Prince Awesome_."  she laughs.  "I mean we have a large dragon that we're likely going to be fighting, and the best thing I can do to help is either throw rocks or maybe pieces of glass at it at best.  At worst I have to punch it, and that puts me right at front line." she snorts, "Well, I take that back, I could possibly throw Ricket if we got his pack off him, but that would take too much energy to do." Giggling, she tightens her arms just slightly, "I wish I could do more, but things like this isn't much my strong suit.”  She slowly slides off the elf’s back, “I guess I _should_ head to bed if I want a decent rock throwing aim.”

Clearing her throat, she gives a smile, trying to surprise him she speaks in quiet elven, “The night is my favorite time, it’s so peaceful, but yet, full of energy.  You seem to fit in, Hay.” Before heading to where the resting place would be.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2013)

Tassara is already sleeping in a quiet place. Most likely asked boarding at the local temple.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 9, 2013)

Duncan sits and actually feels bad for looking at Kaylee's naked body. The innocence she does it with makes Duncan turn and just stand guard. She seemed to uderstand what he told her before about being careful with this sort of thing, and yet she did so in his presence. 

He thinks about what she said about Stamar, a person from her past no doubt that he would have to ask her about. As depressed as he was, he still finds her utterly uplifting. "I guess ye can't help who ye fall fer eh?"

Duncan resolves that one day that girl will understand his feelings. For now though he sets up camp and gets ready for a night under the stars, preparing himself mentally for the day to come.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 9, 2013)

Captain Obvious said:


> "But why?  I only had the one." she sighs disappointedly, "You can't tell me what to do _Prince Awesome_."  she laughs.  "I mean we have a large dragon that we're likely going to be fighting, and the best thing I can do to help is either throw rocks or maybe pieces of glass at it at best.  At worst I have to punch it, and that puts me right at front line." she snorts, "Well, I take that back, I could possibly throw Ricket if we got his pack off him, but that would take too much energy to do." Giggling, she tightens her arms just slightly, "I wish I could do more, but things like this isn't much my strong suit.?  She slowly slides off the elf?s back, ?I guess I _should_ head to bed if I want a decent rock throwing aim.?
> 
> Clearing her throat, she gives a smile, trying to surprise him she speaks in quiet elven, ?The night is my favorite time, it?s so peaceful, but yet, full of energy.  You seem to fit in, Hay.? Before heading to where the resting place would be.



Hayao remains quiet as she continues her explanation and detailed account of her feelings, and straightens his posture as she slides off his back.  He adjusts his obi and katana, nodding once.  "Good night," he responds to her in common.  It seems as though his stern expression might break down into a smile at one point, but he breaks his gaze with her, and turns to go find Ulysesn.  "We cover each other's blindspots.  It's ok to rely on m...er.  On us."

"The only reason I fit in as I do," he says under his breath in Elven, once the monk was well out of earshot, "is because those most insidious do indeed shadow my steps..."  He slides his bamboo hat back into place, sighing.


----------



## Muk (Aug 9, 2013)

Ricket is fidgeting with tableware when Ulysesn arrives. Ricket is aligning them to one another to make it look like a noblemen breakfast. On the other side of the table are a cow and a handful of sheep tied to a pole with a white flag fluttering.

This all is placed in an open space area where no traps could be set. Ricket looks up when Ulysesn arrives near him and asks him "What do you want drunk as you are?"

Duncan and Kaylee are nowhere near Ricket.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao remains quiet as she continues her explanation and detailed account of her feelings, and straightens his posture as she slides off his back.  He adjusts his obi and katana, nodding once.  "Good night," he responds to her in common.  It seems as though his stern expression might break down into a smile at one point, but he breaks his gaze with her, and turns to go find Ulysesn.  "We cover each other's blindspots.  It's ok to rely on m...er.  On us."
> 
> "The only reason I fit in as I do," he says under his breath in Elven, once the monk was well out of earshot, "is because those most insidious do indeed shadow my steps..."  He slides his bamboo hat back into place, sighing.


Ulysesn nods replying back in elven "I'd be more worried about the people close by than shadows. Don't fall in love or anything."
Then he makes his way to Ricket


Muk said:


> Ricket is fidgeting with tableware when Ulysesn arrives. Ricket is aligning them to one another to make it look like a noblemen breakfast. On the other side of the table are a cow and a handful of sheep tied to a pole with a white flag fluttering.
> 
> This all is placed in an open space area where no traps could be set. Ricket looks up when Ulysesn arrives near him and asks him "What do you want drunk as you are?"
> 
> Duncan and Kaylee are nowhere near Ricket.


"I'm wondering if you are more drunk than me."
Ulysesn chuckles at the sight of what he's seeing.
"If you plan on making the dragon laugh you might succeed."
He chuckles again
"Since parlay is the only way to really be able to do anything we'd need a plan for it. So I'd figure I'd see what you are doing."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 10, 2013)

"I'm not falling in love..." he replies back in Elven before they reach Ricket, pursing his lips as he rubbed the bridge of his nose.  

Hayao nods.  "Hai.  It's clear you've got the ability to get his attention over us, and unless we dig this plot up, we can't plant any traps.  It'd help if we worked together, even if you took it upon yourself to force us into doing things your way."


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2013)

"Nope, work your own plan out. You've got a mighty leader here, a legend, a dragon slayer. No need to ask me for advice. Like I said, all I'll do is parley and sit on a table next to a dragon. No tricks, just words. You wanna play tricks and draw blood, hatch your own little plan," Ricket replies. 

"If you are looking for Duncan and Kaylee, they are off towards the creak doing their lovers talk. And Ulysesn ain't welcome to sit on the table tomorrow, hatch your own plan out."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Nope, work your own plan out. You've got a mighty leader here, a legend, a dragon slayer. No need to ask me for advice. Like I said, all I'll do is parley and sit on a table next to a dragon. No tricks, just words. You wanna play tricks and draw blood, hatch your own little plan," Ricket replies.
> 
> "If you are looking for Duncan and Kaylee, they are off towards the creak doing their lovers talk. And Ulysesn ain't welcome to sit on the table tomorrow, hatch your own plan out."



"Really this is all you plan to do? I think you're not trying hard enough if this is all you have."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Nope, work your own plan out. You've got a mighty leader here, a legend, a dragon slayer. No need to ask me for advice. Like I said, all I'll do is parley and sit on a table next to a dragon. No tricks, just words. You wanna play tricks and draw blood, hatch your own little plan," Ricket replies.
> 
> "If you are looking for Duncan and Kaylee, they are off towards the creak doing their lovers talk. And Ulysesn ain't welcome to sit on the table tomorrow, hatch your own plan out."



Hayao sighs, pinching the bridge of his nose as he sighs quietly.  "If you were capable of holding your tongue, perhaps you'd accomplish more _listening_.  Do what you'd like, then.  I'm going to sleep; I did all I could.  Good night."


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2013)

"Good night. Don't need more for a parley. Go hatch out your own little plan and stop bothering people who actually try save your village and towns," Ricket replies to Ulysesn and Hayao.

"Like I said, I ain't planning on any traps. This ain't some fancy planning, just a face to face talk on a table with some food. If you want to hatch a plan do it elsewhere."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Good night. Don't need more for a parley. Go hatch out your own little plan and stop bothering people who actually try save your village and towns," Ricket replies to Ulysesn and Hayao.
> 
> "Like I said, I ain't planning on any traps. This ain't some fancy planning, just a face to face talk on a table with some food. If you want to hatch a plan do it elsewhere."



"Have you actually given any consideration to the Dragon at all? It's wounded is it not? Why don't you heal it if you're so determined to talk."


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2013)

"Wounded? No, not wounded, scratched, yes. Sure I'll heal it, if that makes him listen to me. You want to fight, go prepare in your town and hatch your plan," Ricket says. "Well, good night and good luck to your own little plan."

Ricket sets camp near his plan and in the open sky. He just waits until Ulysesn leaves and goes back to town before going to sleep.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Wounded? No, not wounded, scratched, yes. Sure I'll heal it, if that makes him listen to me. You want to fight, go prepare in your town and hatch your plan," Ricket says. "Well, good night and good luck to your own little plan."
> 
> Ricket sets camp near his plan and in the open sky. He just waits until Ulysesn leaves and goes back to town before going to sleep.


"A wound is a wounds even if it's a scratch."
For some reason Ulysesn seems insistent on staying and instead of leaving sets a camp right next to Rickets.


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2013)

Ricket looks over to Ulysesn silently setting up camp. He sits down on his bed roll and meditates for a while, thinking. Ulysesn wasn't suppose to be here, how to incorporate this useless guys into his plan. He'll meditate over this for a while.

(Waiting for Ctk's/dee's respond before doing any further actions)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> Ricket looks over to Ulysesn silently setting up camp. He sits down on his bed roll and meditates for a while, thinking. Ulysesn wasn't suppose to be here, how to incorporate this useless guys into his plan. He'll meditate over this for a while.
> 
> (Waiting for Ctk's/dee's respond before doing any further actions)


Ulysesn walks over and interrupts Rickets meditation 
"So who do you talk to anyway?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2013)

"Who do I talk to about what? Be a little more specific?" Ricket isn't following Ulysesn question. He isn't opening his eyes right now, but continue thinking and hatching out a contingency that includes Ulysesn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Who do I talk to about what? Be a little more specific?" Ricket isn't following Ulysesn question. He isn't opening his eyes right now, but continue thinking and hatching out a contingency that includes Ulysesn.



"Your higher power. But if you don't mind me asking how long have you been going on alone before this?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2013)

"I follow none. I follow order, law, honor and then good. Good on its own is meaningless. Law, order and honor with out humanity will bring misery as well. Only if combined do they have meaning.

Before this I followed the Coddler, back when I was young and growing up. Free as the a bird you hear them say. More like willfulness, whim and chaos to guide them. All they brought was the destruction of my home town in the name of good," Ricket replies without any emotions.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> "I follow none. I follow order, law, honor and then good. Good on its own is meaningless. Law, order and honor with out humanity will bring misery as well. Only if combined do they have meaning.
> 
> Before this I followed the Coddler, back when I was young and growing up. Free as a bird you hear them say. More like willfulness, whim and chaos to guide them. All they brought was the destruction of my home town in the name of good," Ricket replies without any emotions.



"I see, so that explains that. Ricket there is a difference between them and me you know. You don't have to take it out on the others and myself because of those feelings."


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2013)

"Sorry, I am not following you. Take it out? My feelings? No, I ain't taking anything out on you or the others. I am quiet rational at the moment. I have weight the options we currently have against one another. The chances of success in parley vs a tricky plan to poison a dragon with an undead. The chances of success to parley are 50/50, tricking a dragon into eating an undead are 1/9.

There is noway I will follow a plan with so little success as the plan you guys have hatched out, even if you have the numbers in your favor, they are nothing in comparison to the might and anger of a dragon," Ricket replies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Sorry, I am not following you. Take it out? My feelings? No, I ain't taking anything out on you or the others. I am quiet rational at the moment. I have weight the options we currently have against one another. The chances of success in parley vs a tricky plan to poison a dragon with an undead. The chances of success to parley are 50/50, tricking a dragon into eating an undead are 1/9.
> 
> There is noway I will follow a plan with so little success as the plan you guys have hatched out, even if you have the numbers in your favor, they are nothing in comparison to the might and anger of a dragon," Ricket replies.



"It's your attitude Ricket it's far too abrasive to bring about order.
You need to be more trusting if you want people to open up more."
Ulysesn adds at the end
"I was never for the undead bit you know."


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2013)

"I may be abrasive in voicing my opinion, but at least then you know where I stand. If you wish to change my standing, voice it. We have developed words, speech and language to voice our opinion and change others of theirs. We don't need crude methods of force and violence to change others of their opinion or dominate them. We are able to voice and argue with one another if we want to change someone else's standing," Ricket replies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> "I may be abrasive in voicing my opinion, but at least then you know where I stand. If you wish to change my standing, voice it. We have developed words, speech and language to voice our opinion and change others of theirs. We don't need crude methods of force and violence to change others of their opinion or dominate them. We are able to voice and argue with one another if we want to change someone else's standing," Ricket replies.



"Fine then lets try something."
Ulysesn pulls his crossbow out
"What do you think of this weapon?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2013)

"What weapon?" Ricket asks, "you imply I can read your mind. Be more specific." Ricket is still meditating while talking with Ulysesn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> "What weapon?" Ricket asks, "you imply I can read your mind. Be more specific." Ricket is still meditating while talking with Ulysesn.


Ulysesn then puts the crossbow away
"The one pointed point blank from your face and would only take my finger moving a fraction of an inch to pierce your head as you are right now."


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2013)

"You want to play this game? Go ahead and shoot," Ricket replies. "I know then you have condemned your soul to hell. I'll just wait for you in the beyond." He smiles while opening his eye. He makes no move to grab for his weapon or anything, just starring straight into Ulysesn's eye.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> "You want to play this game? Go ahead and shoot," Ricket replies. "I know then you have condemned your soul to hell. I'll just wait for you in the beyond." He smiles while opening his eye. He makes no move to grab for his weapon or anything, just starring straight into Ulysesn's eye.


Ulysesn pulls up his his hand like a gun and says the words 
"Bang."
He has no weapon on hand for Ricket to grab at all.
He then sits down quickly with a plop. 
"Like I said you need to loosen up."


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2013)

"Hurr hurr," Ricket replies in a dry tone. "You did your prank, good for you," Ricket says in a cold voice. "It is this whimsical attitude that leaves a lot to desire." He closes his eyes once more and thinks again how to utilize this crack shot of a ranger.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Hurr hurr," Ricket replies in a dry tone. "You did your prank, good for you," Ricket says in a cold voice. "It is this whimsical attitude that leaves a lot to desire." He closes his eyes once more and thinks again how to utilize this crack shot of a ranger.



"But I'm rather serious. 
This isn't a metallic dragon you're talking to Ricket your attitude as is would get you killed. It's the only reason I'm pestering you here or that I'm staying out here at all. Not to mention you don't even speak

*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



the language


 that a dragon would be more suited to."
Ulysesn looks at a stick and picks it up poking Ricket with it 
"I figure the least I could do is keep you company on what might be your last day. Wouldn't be all that right to just leave you out here."


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2013)

"I may not speak his language, but I am more then capable of understanding it," Ricket replies, showing he understood the words Ulysesn used. "And I already have Duncan for company. Yours isn't really needed. I know not what you think of dragons, but I for one am convinced of my success. Without conviction and just ifs and worries you cannot take the next step.

Look at you for one. You have no idea what to do. You have no concept of how to deal with this dragon, what ever affiliation it belongs to. You waver between killing it, trying to talk to it and drinking your depression and worries away. What do you bring to the table besides a dead brain and a moving body?

Duncan brings courage and bravery to the table as well as a sense of responsibility. You bring nothing to the tables I have any use of tomorrow. It is the reason I send Hayao away as well. He comes here in hopes to aid me knowing nothing and bringing nothing to the table to aid in. 

I would send you away a long while ago, but you seem dead set on at least sticking to me, so I've been thinking of what use you are to me. So tell me, what use are you to me tomorrow? I need not your arm strength nor do I need your comprehension of their language. What else do you bring to the tables tomorrow?" Ricket replies in a serious tone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> "I may not speak his language, but I am more then capable of understanding it," Ricket replies, showing he understood the words Ulysesn used. "And I already have Duncan for company. Yours isn't really needed. I know not what you think of dragons, but I for one am convinced of my success. Without conviction and just ifs and worries you cannot take the next step.
> 
> Look at you for one. You have no idea what to do. You have no concept of how to deal with this dragon, what ever affiliation it belongs to. You waver between killing it, trying to talk to it and drinking your depression and worries away. What do you bring to the table besides a dead brain and a moving body?
> 
> ...


"Says the person who doesn't have the position of his past ancestor and a Lord conflicting along with his very being. My quest is to find a dragon and partner with it not kill one. My ancestors quest is to kill it as far as I can feel. It would be nice if you treated me like the Lord I am over you."
Ulysesn sighs
"What I can bring is that which you don't have I thought it was fairly obvious. These lands are in my ownership, these people live on my land, trading routes, livestock you name it. In fact that live stock over there happens to be mine. If you were not a friend I'd call you a thief.
You're already using some of the things I have to bring"


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2013)

"Ah, well sorry to inform you, these animals as well as table and tableware are all my property. I bought them from these farmers and locals with the gold I earned during our previous fight. I payed them quiet nicely, too. 1.3 times to current market price. So do not accuse me of being a thief when I am not.

Hmm, indeed you are the lord of these lands. I had almost forgotten as you have shown little to not signs of a capable lord.

Well, my lord I do believe I have a job for you then, for tomorrow that is. Though it requires courage and bravery, far more than you can possibly image," Ricket leaves his thoughts hanging.

"I won't tell you unless you are willing to make a leap of faith and trust me, else I'll just have to ask you to return to Hayao and make preparations with him."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Ah, well sorry to inform you, these animals as well as table and tableware are all my property. I bought them from these farmers and locals with the gold I earned during our previous fight. I payed them quiet nicely, too. 1.3 times to current market price. So do not accuse me of being a thief when I am not.
> 
> Hmm, indeed you are the lord of these lands. I had almost forgotten as you have shown little to not signs of a capable lord.
> 
> ...


"My mistake then, but still you couldn't buy them otherwise. The reason I don't seem like a lord is because I wasn't raised to be one. Though... if you are for law and I'm a lord don't you have to do what I say? It's what any law loving citizen would do let alone one that is to serve. 
I could always banish you from the lands or have you thrown into a cage of some kind like a "proper" lord would have done far before now.

But fine take advantage of the fact I'm not a power abusing fool like a "proper" lord would be.
I'll trust you, but my patience has worn thin long ago, lets hear it paladin what do you have."


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2013)

"My duty is foremost to the people first, then authority. Though I prefer order over anything else, someone incapable of bringing order in, is someone I shall not respect or follow.

Alright, let us leave my personal view aside. The job is quiet simple. I want you without armor or weapons to sit underneath the parley banner tied up as bait for the dragon tomorrow. You are the lord of these land as such should make great bait. If it fails you'll probably also end up as dragon food besides the cow, sheep and myself," Ricket replies in a serious tone, looking honestly into Ulysesn eye.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> "My duty is foremost to the people first, then authority. Though I prefer order over anything else, someone incapable of bringing order in, is someone I shall not respect or follow.
> 
> Alright, let us leave my personal view aside. The job is quiet simple. I want you without armor or weapons to sit underneath the parley banner tied up as bait for the dragon tomorrow. You are the lord of these land as such should make great bait. If it fails you'll probably also end up as dragon food besides the cow and sheep," Ricket replies in a serious tone, looking honestly into Ulysesn eye.


"Shouldn't I have something to indicate I'm not an offering along with the sheep and cow? I don't think being unarmored would really scream, I wish to talk; from "hey I'm also a sacrifice." even kings go to talks of parlay armored and armed even when they have an army.
No, we need something more. Unlike you I can also write the language. I can write the words "parley" in big letters that can be read from the sky."


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2013)

"Nope, neither arms nor armor will save us if our talks fails tomorrow. And I see you don't have the courage or bravery to do the job I ask of you," Ricket replies.

"I must ask you to leave then, I have no need for you tomorrow."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Nope, neither arms nor armor will save us if our talks fails tomorrow. And I see you don't have the courage or bravery to do the job I ask of you," Ricket replies.
> 
> "I must ask you to leave then, I have no need for you tomorrow."



"That's if I permit it to be tomorrow Ricket... You talk of courage and bravery Ricket but there are different kinds of it. This is a memory Ricket nothing more than things that have passed. I could always attempt to end it somehow."


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2013)

"Do your worst then. All I've done is waste my time and gold for this preparation. If you can end the dream before the dragon arrives and save us all from the trouble of confronting it, by all means do so. But I doubt you actually do know what you are doing, since you voiced you'd end it 'somehow'. It clearly shows me your uncertainty in your actions. You are aimless, you have no concept, no idea how to confront neither this dragon nor this dream.

You are just bark and no bite, Ulysesn. Also there is no 'raising' up to be a leader. There are no leaders born. A leader growths into his role, he earns it through actions and words," Ricket says.

"I've asked you to do a simple task and you've shown me neither the courage nor faith needed to do this task. So once more I ask you to leave before the morning comes. You are just a hindrance at this point."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Do your worst then. All I've done is waste my time and gold for this preparation. If you can end the dream before the dragon arrives and save us all from the trouble of confronting it, by all means do so. But I doubt you actually do know what you are doing, since you voiced you'd end it 'somehow'. I clearly shows me your uncertainty in your actions. You are aimless, you have no concept, no idea how to confront neither this dragon nor this dream.
> 
> You are just bark and no bite, Ulysesn. Also there is no 'raising' up to be a leader. There are no leaders born. A leader growths into his role, he earns it through actions and words," Ricket says.



"For one such as you, I think you would know better than to toy with emotions... This is exactly why you are ill suited, you don't even bother to understand."
Ulysesn walks away 100 feet
"*Grow* the hell up Ricket!"

*Spoiler*: _ moogle_ 





round 1: Ulysesn casts  right on top of Ricket *who is meditating with his eyes closed.* Making him the center of the circle



"Figures it'd take you to piss me off."
Ulysesn then heads back towards town in a run


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2013)

After a brief entanglement the grass returns to normal, eventually everyone settles for the night and the night passes uneventfully.


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2013)

Morning comes and Ricket prepares himself for parleying with the dragon. First he visits Kaylee and Duncan. 
"Morning to the two of you. Looks like all your regrets were spelled out last night. Kaylee do you mind casting Delay poison on me now? I don't think Duncan is capable of using his spectral hand to deliver your magic onto me. I had hoped to do it that way at first, but I don't think magic is quiet that convenient."

Ricket waits for Kaylee to cast her magic. "There is nothing else you can do for me now Kaylee, so if you don't wish to risk any further danger you may return to the others in town. Duncan it really is up to you if you want to stay.

Maybe you can keep an eye out for Ulysesn. He came by last night and unsatisfied left for town after some talking. It certainly would disturb my parley, acting and plans if he suddenly showed up. Could you make sure he doesn't disturb my attempt?"

Ricket will casts Comprehend language and undetectable alignment on himself. Afterwards he'll head to the place he's prepared the parley for and casts Disguise self. He'll make himself look like Ulysesn, just without the armor and weapons and a little older, maybe his older brother.

Then he'll casts silent image and prepares a 30x30x30 ft hoard of gold that is shinning brightly in the morning sun. Sitting on the breakfast table and grabbing an apple to eat he then waits for the dragon to arrive.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 11, 2013)

Duncan looks at Kaylee and the at Ricket.

"Listen, I'm here cos I don't want ye te be alone in this matter. I'd prefer we all work together on this. Is there no way ye'd reconsider involving other members. We are supposed te be a team an all this infighti', well it just doesn't sit well wit me. They say there's safety in numbers after all."

He looks back at Kaylee and walks her away from Ricket, "I'm stayin'. It's true that Ricket is no my favourite person here but....it'd be wrong for me te leave him. I'd prefer though if ye went te help the others. At the very least ask them te lie in wait at a safe distance away.....if that's no possible then I'll try and escape if things go pear shaped."

He considers the fact that Kaylee is a lot better with words than he is, thinking back to what the monk had told him about relying on his team mates more. However he just couldn't stand the idea of anything happening to her and couldn't ask her to stay.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2013)

First light of morning, Tassara wakes up, thanks the Coddler for her restful sleep and then goes to gather the remaining non-combatants to take them to the temple.  "I would like you to stay here. This building should protect you enough if you don't have a basement... Be safe."

Tassara goes out to look for Hayao and Ulysesn, but something catches her eye.... a pile of shining gold. "What the... Duncan? Where did you get all that money?"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 11, 2013)

It was a long night for Kaylee.  She kept wondering if she had done something wrong.  Trying to figure out what exactly it was that Duncan meant but in the end she fell asleep.  

The next morning came around and after her meditation she cast Delay poison on Ricket.  Her hand on his shoulder as she cast it she nods.  "We may not see eye to eye Ricket but I wish you luck."  She bows to him and begins to walk away.  She won't go to far but will stay out of sight for the moment, ready to cast a spell if she needs to.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2013)

((Just a heads up, there is no "out of sight" near Ricket's site, he specifically wanted an area that wouldn't be open to ambush.  It's hilly so you could get out of sight from the ground some ways away but you won't be immediately available if a fight breaks out))


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2013)

Drell chooses not to join in on Ricket's parley, instead staying at the inn.

*Spells*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*0th Level*
Detect Magic 
Prestidigitation
Mage Hand
Ghost Sound

*1st Level*
Mage Armor
Protection from Chaos
Mount
Unseen Servant 
Unseen Servant
Silent Image

*2nd Level*
Invisibility
Invisibility
Resist Energy
Glitterdust




*Extracts*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*1st Level*
Crafter's Fortune
Crafter's Fortune
Cure Light Wounds
Expeditious Retreat
Shield

*2nd Level*
Fox's Cunning
Fox's Cunning




He then downs a Crafter's Fortune extract and begins work crafting a bag of Alchemist's Fire ((10 gp, +10 DC to craft quickly means a 30 DC))

Roll(1d20)+21:
20,+21
Total:41

((Well, kind of a waste))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 12, 2013)

"Be careful Duncan.". The druid smiles at him then moves away.  Kaylee will head back toward the village, though distant she will try to remain where she can see what is happening.  If by a slim chance she can hear them she will cast comprehend language.


((Didn't realize he was that far away...))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2013)

Dee trails into the common room of the Inn behind a disheveled looking young man, though she makes no common about him or where she's been. She chuckles lightly as she goes over to where Drell is working. "You've chosen not to be involved then?" she asks. "Crafting is a long term process, not one you could do and hope to join the others. Why is that then?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 12, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> After a brief entanglement the grass returns to normal, eventually everyone settles for the night and the night passes uneventfully.



After a brief fit of rage Ulysesn returned to town.
He didn't sleep and appears to be deep in thought.
"When was the last time I truly made a decision for myself? Without the influence of the plight of others. Ricket's right I've been a coward, but not for the reasons he thinks. I have to face that dragon, not for the villagers,not to satisfy some dream, not to prove myself to everyone else. But just myself. What's the point of living and helping others if you never live for yourself.
When morning comes he meditates and decides on something.

*Spoiler*: _spell_ 



http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/b/blend



He goes to the inn in search for other party members.
"Hello Dee, Drell. Got any plans?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2013)

Drell looks up at Dee as she enters the room, rolling his eyes at the sight of the boy but saying nothing about it. "When we began this quest," he explains, measuring out a vial of bright blue liquid and swirling it carefully around, "I was under the impression that I would be part of a, if not elite, then at least well organized and disciplined force. That has proven, however, to be very far from the case - and I am not one to throw my life away in pointless, doomed parleys. I have no intention on joining the others."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell looks up at Dee as she enters the room, rolling his eyes at the sight of the boy but saying nothing about it. "When we began this quest," he explains, measuring out a vial of bright blue liquid and swirling it carefully around, "I was under the impression that I would be part of a, if not elite, then at least well organized and disciplined force. That has proven, however, to be very far from the case - and I am not one to throw my life away in pointless, doomed parleys. I have no intention on joining the others."



"I see, I thought that I was the only one unsure of this whole debacle. I mean, I know the strength of dragons is legend. Even with Dragons Bane...even if this isn't real life--we can't hope to win this if they're going to go out there half cocked and act as if this is just some fools errand that they'll bumble their way through," Dee makes a slightly nonchalant hand motion at the comment about the group's bumbling nature. 

"I didn't come into this group the same way that you did, obviously," Dee continues, "But I fear we might very well be the smartest of this lot...I don't plan to be fed to any dragons either."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 12, 2013)

"How cruel aren't you going to show some support?
Well anyway I need you to hold onto some things for me."
Ulysesn unloads the following on Drell and Dee

*Spoiler*: __ 



4 pp, 1 gp, 293 sp left( 10.3 lbs)
light repeating crossbow (4 lbs)
Mithral Shirt(10 lbs)
Buckler (5 lbs)
5x daggers (5 lbs)
Compass 10 gp
Heatstone(x1) 40 gp
Rope, silk (50 ft.) 10 gp
3 dark flares 3 gp
13 elven Rations, Elven Trail 40 gp
Canteen 2 gp
Torch, everburning 110 gp
A bunch of bolts.



"Don't worry too much I have a much better plan than Ricket, I'll end this soon."
Ulysesn then walks out of the inn,starts making his way in the direction Ricket is until he's close enough (close as in not able to see ricket, but know it's close)then casts *blend* then moves in plain sight hidden moving half his base speed to where the plan is located


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2013)

((Lol, I saw your post, Dee was ignoring you))

"Sure, Lover Boy. This is really stupid and I'm sure we'll be selling your gear after you're dead. At least the dragon will probably eat or obliterate you...so we won't be burdened with a burial expense," Dee says with a halfhearted wave.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn then walks out of the inn,starts making his way in the direction Ricket is until he's close enough (close as in not able to see ricket, but know it's close)then casts *blend* then moves in plain sight hidden moving half his base speed to where the plan is located


Ulysesn arrives at the spot where Ricket is and observes what is here as well as the sky.
perception:25


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2013)

Dee settles in with Drell for what might be a long tense wait and orders herself a drink.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn arrives at the spot where Ricket is and observes what is here as well as the sky.
> perception:25


Ulysesn attacks ricket catching him unaware and makes an attack action to punch his face.
attack action: 1d20+6: 12 [1d20=6](gog that was close)
dmg:1d3: 2 [1d3=2]

While the blow lands Ulysesn will say the following words.
"LET ME SEE YA GRIT THOSE TEETH!!!"


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 13, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

